# The Beanstalkers (formally ttc buddy?)



## pinkanhopeful

Hi girls, I am new to the site and been TTC for 3 months would anyone like to be my TTC buddy?:blush:


----------



## lilashwee

i will iv not got a ttc buddy either x


----------



## pinkanhopeful

Ah that would be lovely. How long have you been TTC? I was hoping to be preggers this year and feel like it is happening all around me. I never noticed before but as my desire for a baby has gotten stronger I feel like I am the only one with no baby


----------



## kate1984

I will please, i wanted one last time but never got round to it... lots of girls were texting each other updated of waters breaking and contractions and would love to do that with somebody!!!!

if anybody wants to be ttc buddies then friend request me please, will be nice to share this loooooooong journey with some other ladies xx


----------



## CaliGirl35

I'm in!! ;) we can all use a little support and positive thoughts coming our way!! I know what you mean about it happening all around... I was the first one preg... but had a MMC in Nov. since then, 2 friends, my BEST friend AND my SIL are all preg... all due in Aug and Sept!! Happy for them, no doubt.... just want to join the club, and get a sticky bean this time!!


----------



## pinkanhopeful

Hey Cali, I am in the same position, my SIL and bro's GF are pregnant, I was really gutted TBH as DH and I had always planned on starting a family this year but only we knew as we didnt want pressure from anyone and then two people in my family announce they are Preggers and one of them werent even trying. I feel like others will think that we are jealous and that we are copying them but we had this planned for two years to TTC this year


----------



## lilashwee

pinkanhopeful said:


> Ah that would be lovely. How long have you been TTC? I was hoping to be preggers this year and feel like it is happening all around me. I never noticed before but as my desire for a baby has gotten stronger I feel like I am the only one with no baby

iv been ttc for 4 months now im hoping il have a baby by the end of the year lol. yeah i work in a supermarket and see lots on pregnant ladies and loads of kids and newborn babies etc i feel like im left out. i want to ask them all how long did it take you.


----------



## pinkanhopeful

Caligirl - Sorry to hear about the MC, I must say my SIL MC last year so I am happy for her, she has just had 20 week scan and all looks good


----------



## raelynn

Hi ladies! I'm in too. I would love to have more people to talk to on here especially since we're keeping it pretty hush hush since nothing has happened yet. Only our parents know we're trying.

I've been TTC for 5 months. I'm on CD 7. Hopefully this is our month!


----------



## CaliGirl35

I know... and the sad thing was... I was first! DD was to be June 16th this year. Everything happens for a reason I suppose, and I am just hoping "my time" will be here sooner rather than later!! 

@Lil- I hear ya. I am a professional photographer. So I get a lot of babies, and toddler and maternity sessions.... I truly love them. But also secretly jealous!! lol-
To top that off 4 days a week I am a nanny and as assistant at my other SIL home childcare! lol- I love it though, and its a bit of a daily fix!

My daughter is almost 16, so I don't get to baby her so much anymore! LMAO!


----------



## pinkanhopeful

Lots of baby :dust: for you raelynn and welcome xx

I have been TTC for 3 months and I am late on AF by 4 days but took lots of HPT and all :bfn:


----------



## CaliGirl35

pinkanhopeful said:


> Caligirl - Sorry to hear about the MC, I must say my SIL MC last year so I am happy for her, she has just had 20 week scan and all looks good

Thanks... :hugs: 
That is awesome!!!! And so good to hear the positive outcomes from the saddness! :happydance:


----------



## CaliGirl35

raelynn said:


> Hi ladies! I'm in too. I would love to have more people to talk to on here especially since we're keeping it pretty hush hush since nothing has happened yet. Only our parents know we're trying.
> 
> I've been TTC for 5 months. I'm on CD 7. Hopefully this is our month!

Good Luck! Lots of baby dust! ;)


----------



## CaliGirl35

pinkanhopeful said:


> Lots of baby :dust: for you raelynn and welcome xx
> 
> I have been TTC for 3 months and I am late on AF by 4 days but took lots of HPT and all :bfn:

4 days late and still a BFN?! hummm.... what kind of tests?


----------



## pinkanhopeful

I have tried allsorts, tesco, sainsburys, boots, clearblue just wish I would get a :bfp: or AF I am not very patient


----------



## pinkanhopeful

Kate1984 - Is this your 2nd TTC???


----------



## CaliGirl35

pinkanhopeful said:


> I have tried allsorts, tesco, sainsburys, boots, clearblue just wish I would get a :bfp: or AF I am not very patient

:wacko: me either!!! I have had good luck with EPT's in the past... also first response.... I have not heard of the first 3. Are you using first morning pee?


----------



## raelynn

Thought I was really late last month but I just had a really long cycle. You're not out until AF shows though so good luck! I was actually happy when AF showed because I was so confused just wanted to get on to the next month. I'm determined to get things right this month.


----------



## Lisa92881

Hi Girls!! :hi:

Can I join in too?? This is our second month TTC baby #1. Kind of our first month really, as last month I was sick around OV time so we didn't get to DTD much. :shrug: Right now I'm on CD 6 of what I think will be a 37ish day cycle. I have OPKs, I'm probably going to start using them next weekend, and I also bought Preseed for this cycle. I hope to DTD every other night, just in case. :winkwink:

Good luck and lots of :dust:


----------



## RNmommy

Hello Ladies!
I am new to this website and would love to have a TTC buddy!

I have a 6 yr old little boy. My husband and I have been NTNP since June 2010 and nothing has happened. I finally went to GYN this month and was put on meds. 
My hormone levels were low and I wasn't ovulating. I went 2 months exactly between my last 2 periods. 
I was placed on Provera 10mg twice a day. I didnt make it through the 5 days of Provera, I ended up getting my AF after the second pill. So I then started my Clomid 50mg on CD 3-7. 
I am now on CD7, took my last Clomid this morning. 
Will be doing OPKs like a feen! LOL!!!
Buddies would be nice to have during this long and stressful journey.


----------



## lilashwee

good luck all :D


----------



## deer

Hey! Can I join in too?? I have been ttc for 9 months for #1! My hubby and I are both 30and I'm determined to get preggers this month. Today is the first day of my (very late) period. 

Good luck to everyone & I hope we support each other until our BFPs!**


----------



## raelynn

Hoping March is the lucky month for us all! 

Little intro: My name is Rachael. I'm 26, DH is 27. Live in Maryland. Hope, hope, hope this is the month!! Positive attitudes everyone and lots of baby dust!


----------



## sarina53172

gooooooood luck ladies

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## CaliGirl35

Ok ladies (if you are new to this thread please friend us if we r not already:)

Anyway... heres my update.... so this afternoon, I was chatting on here. then I took a nap!!!! if you knew me you'd be like "WHAT"?? I NEVER do this!? (when I was preg before my mc, I did in fact go to bed at like 8-8:30 and usually I am a night owl) But naps? Nope.

so I wake up, then all a sudden I am feeling nauseous???!!!!! then about 35 min later.........gone. felt fine?! WTF?
Still not supposed to start af till mid next week... are these more phantom symptoms?

Thoughts???


----------



## kate1984

pinkanhopeful said:


> Kate1984 - Is this your 2nd TTC???

yeah, i had my little boy 31st august, i know to a lt of people it sounds too soon but it took 9 months of ttc to get him and 3 MC's (all at 6-8 weeks) and i would like 1 more but at a close age gap, he is such a good baby..... mabe the next one will be a devil child lol :haha:


----------



## kate1984

CaliGirl35 said:


> Ok ladies (if you are new to this thread please friend us if we r not already:)
> 
> Anyway... heres my update.... so this afternoon, I was chatting on here. then I took a nap!!!! if you knew me you'd be like "WHAT"?? I NEVER do this!? (when I was preg before my mc, I did in fact go to bed at like 8-8:30 and usually I am a night owl) But naps? Nope.
> 
> so I wake up, then all a sudden I am feeling nauseous???!!!!! then about 35 min later.........gone. felt fine?! WTF?
> Still not supposed to start af till mid next week... are these more phantom symptoms?
> 
> Thoughts???


ooh that sounds promising! I was like a cat from 9dpo with finnlay anywhere warm and i dropped off:blush: the nausea also came on suddenly and left just as quick too, although i had hyperemesis and i stayed till i was 20 weeks but thats another story lol.

whats your cm like? also one of the biggest signs i had was i felt full and sluggish around my uterus, like i was going to come on but heavier, i bloated like ive never known and the veins on my boobs got very distinct!

oh god i can see whats going to happen, not only will i obsess about my signs and symptoms i will be stalking you lot too:blush:


----------



## raelynn

kate1984 said:


> oh god i can see whats going to happen, not only will i obsess about my signs and symptoms i will be stalking you lot too:blush:

I am the same way. I symptom spot like crazy which is just silly because I convince myself that I'm pregnant when it is just AF coming on. But, I guess it keeps us from going totally crazy in the TWW. I am having a horrible time waiting for ovulation. I wish I had more patience but all this waiting is so hard!


----------



## EffyM

do you ladies have room for another buddy?? I haven't any??


----------



## RNmommy

Buddies are always welcome. The more support, the better.

CaliGirl - That sounds like it could be symptoms. I was sooooo tired when I was pregnant with my son. I napped all the time. 
And before I even took my pregnancy test, I just knew I was pregnant. Which is crazy considering I was on BC (had been on Depo shot for almost 5 yrs). 
Sometimes you just know. 
But lately Ive been driving myself crazy. When AF doesn't show up, Im swearing Im pregnant and then Im not. It sucks!!! I think its just easier to tell myself I am until proven wrong. Stupid, I know.
But now Ive started doing OPKs and Im on Clomid. So Im keeping FX that it happens soon. Im not putting too many eggs in my basket for this month being it's my first month on Clomid. But maybe next month the Easter bunny will bring me something special! :)

Best luck to all my TTC buddies!!!! We can do this!!!!!


----------



## raelynn

Welcome Effy! What is your plan this month and where are you in your cycle?


----------



## EffyM

raelynn said:


> Welcome Effy! What is your plan this month and where are you in your cycle?

i am 1 dpo (cycle day 25) 
so far so good LOL 

we ahve been ttc since mid Nov of 2010
last month we did get get a BFP and had a chemincal :(

i am using the CBFM as well as opk's for the afternoon. 

i take 1 baby asprin a day along with my gummy prenatals. 

this is my second cycle actually ovulating :happydance:
and we are hoping for another BFP this cycle with a happier outcome. 

i hope that is what you mean by plan..... :)


----------



## raelynn

How long are your cycles because I'll probably be ovulating around CD 25 or so unless the soy isoflavones I took this month shorten it. We started TTC in November too! So sorry to hear about your chemical. I can't imagine how that would feel. Hopefully this month will be the month for a sticky bean for you!


----------



## EffyM

my cycles have leveled out lately to be 35 days

as much as i am hopefully that with the partial success of last cyle that this cycle will be even more.... i am having odd feelings in my body... and with it only being 1dpo i dont think it will be pg symptoms -- honestly i have like a permanent stich in my side under my my left rib... sigh... oh well
"the glass is half full the glass is half full the glass is half full!!!!"

how does soy help???


----------



## raelynn

I had a stitch in my side early last week too. Couldn't figure out if it had something to do with the way I was walking or if I stretched weird one day or what.

Soy Isoflavones are supposed to be like a natural form of clomid. You can take them at the beginning of your cycle to help shorted long irregular cycles. My last 2 cycles were 60 and 50 days so I'm hoping to get back to something more normal. But, I'm exercising too to try and help. Stay positive, you never know, this could be the lucky month!


----------



## EffyM

will SOY make you ovulate ??


----------



## raelynn

I don't know that it necessarily makes you ovulate but I think it helps your chances of having a healthier ovulation. It is supposed to make stronger eggs.


----------



## Lisa92881

How's everyone feeling today??? I'm so glad it's finally the weekend. Time for some :sex: -- it can be so hard during the week!! Hehe. 

:dust:


----------



## pinkanhopeful

Evenin ladies - Welcome to our new buddies, RNmummy, EffyM, lisa92881.

Quick update - Still no sign of AF, I wnet to bed last night at 1am (so this morning really) and got up at 11am! and I still felt like I could sleep for another 4 hours. Cramping has calmed down a little and self a little sick this morning so if no AF by sunday I will do another HPT but it will be hard to wait that long. I feel as if I could sleep right now even though I have only been up less than 12 hours. Before I went to bed I had a sharp pain in my right boob that lasted for 10 mins and then I had the same this morning for 5 mins. Not started my OTK yet as clearblue suggested I should have started yesterday but no AF so it seems pointless until she arrives or I get a BFP. I still have that feeling every now and again hoping that I am preggers but there is still doubt as I kept getting those BFN's. Still unsure whether to have a drink on the hen night tomorrow night 'just incase'. What does everyone suggest??


----------



## raelynn

Lisa - I agree completely. Hubby works from home so we are on different sleep schedules during the week too. I pass out as soon as my head hits the pillow from early work and he is normally just heading to bed or still up doing stuff. So, yay weekend! I totally gave in and had a nice little nap once work finished up today so I am well rested :)

Pink - I was in the waiting game so long last cycle. I was the same way, just wanted to know either way. I tend to stay away from everything during the waiting period just to be safe. Last month I got the flu and was so worried to even take anything to help with the sickness. But if you really think it isn't your month, you know your body best and can decide if you want to drink. (I'm not much of a drinker so it is easy for me to give up :))


----------



## RNmommy

Hey Ladies! Just dropping in real quick. Gonna spend some time with the hubby tonight. My OPK from today was getting darker!!!! Im so excited. It's CD 8 for me and Im already getting a darker line. Im hoping to ovulate in the next few days, but Im sure it wont be for another week. 
How's everyone doing today???
I'll check back in tomorrow.

Baby dust to everyone........

Pink...Keeping my FX for your BFP!!!!


----------



## lilashwee

oops forgot to edit my signature its done now just testing it let me know if iv forgot to put in x


----------



## raelynn

I told myself I was going to use my OPKs every other day until the lines start getting darker but I gave in today of course. I was having some twinges this afternoon so dunno what that means. My lines are still faint though so I'm still waiting. Maybe next week...

PS - I had no idea it would be so hard to get an appointment with an obgyn. My doctor recommended one too me last time I saw her since I told her we were TTC and I tried to make an appointment today and they don't have any openings for new patients until June!


----------



## CaliGirl35

Hi girls!!! How is everyone doing?! I know what you girls mean by the obsessing thing! LOL~ don't worry we can all stalk each other and totally understand?! Anyone with a BFP? Its so encouraging when someone does get one! :thumbup:

Anyway- update for me today is nothing new to report. I have not had anything more happen except that today I feel bloated... one more sigh that the :witch: is on her way....:growlmad:

@ pink... I hear ya on that one. I am actually having the same dilemma...so any one elses thoughts on this one would be appreciated as well. My husband is throwing a party here for my B-day tomorrow night. I am still not due for af till Wednesday or thursday of next week. I would usually always be having a few beers with my friends and family.... so, what to do? I dont want to jeopardize anything IF there is a chance. But On the other hand really not feeling like I am cause I have none of the symptoms that I have had in the past!? If I dont have a few beers EVERYONE will be questioning us..... and after the last mc, when it does happen again, I dont wan to tell till I am past the first trimester?! So I am struggling..... what to do?!

Thoughts?

Baby dust to all!! ;)


----------



## CaliGirl35

raelynn said:


> I told myself I was going to use my OPKs every other day until the lines start getting darker but I gave in today of course. I was having some twinges this afternoon so dunno what that means. My lines are still faint though so I'm still waiting. Maybe next week...
> 
> PS - I had no idea it would be so hard to get an appointment with an obgyn. My doctor recommended one too me last time I saw her since I told her we were TTC and I tried to make an appointment today and they don't have any openings for new patients until June!

I would use them everyday.... cause you might have a short surge like others have had?! And get to BDing!!!! GL!!!!:hugs:


----------



## CaliGirl35

RNmommy said:


> Hey Ladies! Just dropping in real quick. Gonna spend some time with the hubby tonight. My OPK from today was getting darker!!!! Im so excited. It's CD 8 for me and Im already getting a darker line. Im hoping to ovulate in the next few days, but Im sure it wont be for another week.
> How's everyone doing today???
> I'll check back in tomorrow.
> 
> Baby dust to everyone........
> 
> Pink...Keeping my FX for your BFP!!!!

Which means you should start BDing now... since they say you are most fertile just before the big O!!!:happydance:


----------



## CaliGirl35

Lisa92881 said:


> How's everyone feeling today??? I'm so glad it's finally the weekend. Time for some :sex: -- it can be so hard during the week!! Hehe.
> 
> :dust:

LOL!!! Get to it and get your BFP!!!:thumbup:


----------



## lilashwee

my symptoms are as follows girls... stffy/runny nose, headaches, craving for beetroot, really tired. some cramps which could be pms as well as my sore heavy bb's ... let me know what u all think x


----------



## CaliGirl35

RNmommy said:


> Buddies are always welcome. The more support, the better.
> 
> CaliGirl - That sounds like it could be symptoms. I was sooooo tired when I was pregnant with my son. I napped all the time.
> And before I even took my pregnancy test, I just knew I was pregnant. Which is crazy considering I was on BC (had been on Depo shot for almost 5 yrs).
> Sometimes you just know.
> But lately Ive been driving myself crazy. When AF doesn't show up, Im swearing Im pregnant and then Im not. It sucks!!! I think its just easier to tell myself I am until proven wrong. Stupid, I know.
> But now Ive started doing OPKs and Im on Clomid. So Im keeping FX that it happens soon. Im not putting too many eggs in my basket for this month being it's my first month on Clomid. But maybe next month the Easter bunny will bring me something special! :)
> 
> Best luck to all my TTC buddies!!!! We can do this!!!!!

With my first... I was still my usual night owl...just slept in really late each morning!! My last one before the mc I went to bed at like 8-8:30 ( course that might have something to do with the fact that my first was almost 16 years ago!! LOL) 

Maybe it would be easier to assume you are not till proven you are!:winkwink: might make u go a little less crazy! LOL you know we will STILL drive ourselves crazy with the "what if's"!! 

keeping my FX for your BFP!! when are you supposed to O?


----------



## CaliGirl35

CaliGirl35 said:


> RNmommy said:
> 
> 
> when are you supposed to O?
> 
> :dohh: nvrmind.. you are on cd8 lolClick to expand...


----------



## CaliGirl35

lilashwee said:


> my symptoms are as follows girls... stffy/runny nose, headaches, craving for beetroot, really tired. some cramps which could be pms as well as my sore heavy bb's ... let me know what u all think x

Don't know about the stuffy/runny nose, or the beetroot... ;) BUT the tired and sore heavy boob would be a good sign!!!! 

The lack of sore boobs to me definitely says that I am not!! :( They are ALWAYS sensitive and sore when I have been!!


----------



## lilashwee

CaliGirl35 said:


> lilashwee said:
> 
> 
> my symptoms are as follows girls... stffy/runny nose, headaches, craving for beetroot, really tired. some cramps which could be pms as well as my sore heavy bb's ... let me know what u all think x
> 
> Don't know about the stuffy/runny nose, or the beetroot... ;) BUT the tired and sore heavy boob would be a good sign!!!!
> 
> The lack of sore boobs to me definitely says that I am not!! :( They are ALWAYS sensitive and sore when I have been!!Click to expand...

i have a thread about the nose thing i feel like iv got a cold bt its not really a proper one lol supposedly its a sign x


----------



## CaliGirl35

lilashwee said:


> CaliGirl35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilashwee said:
> 
> 
> my symptoms are as follows girls... stffy/runny nose, headaches, craving for beetroot, really tired. some cramps which could be pms as well as my sore heavy bb's ... let me know what u all think x
> 
> Don't know about the stuffy/runny nose, or the beetroot... ;) BUT the tired and sore heavy boob would be a good sign!!!!
> 
> The lack of sore boobs to me definitely says that I am not!! :( They are ALWAYS sensitive and sore when I have been!!Click to expand...
> 
> i have a thread about the nose thing i feel like iv got a cold bt its not really a proper one lol supposedly its a sign xClick to expand...

Yeah!! you def have signs FX for your BFP!!!!


----------



## RNmommy

CaliGirl35 said:


> RNmommy said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies! Just dropping in real quick. Gonna spend some time with the hubby tonight. My OPK from today was getting darker!!!! Im so excited. It's CD 8 for me and Im already getting a darker line. Im hoping to ovulate in the next few days, but Im sure it wont be for another week.
> How's everyone doing today???
> I'll check back in tomorrow.
> 
> Baby dust to everyone........
> 
> Pink...Keeping my FX for your BFP!!!!
> 
> Which means you should start BDing now... since they say you are most fertile just before the big O!!!:happydance:Click to expand...


Hey CaliGirl.....
I'm all over it....LOL!!!
My poor husband is getting used and abused ;)


----------



## RNmommy

raelynn said:


> I told myself I was going to use my OPKs every other day until the lines start getting darker but I gave in today of course. I was having some twinges this afternoon so dunno what that means. My lines are still faint though so I'm still waiting. Maybe next week...
> 
> PS - I had no idea it would be so hard to get an appointment with an obgyn. My doctor recommended one too me last time I saw her since I told her we were TTC and I tried to make an appointment today and they don't have any openings for new patients until June!

Rae, 
Fib to them a little. Thats the best way to get in. Tell them that your having unusual ovarian pain or something like that and you're concerned. That will always get you in faster. It's terrible I know, but sometimes a girls gotta do what a girls gotta do.
I was surprised, I called a new GYN and got an appt within a week. I just told them that my period was almost 2 months late and I was concerned. Which was actually true. They gave me an appt for the next week. 
Just a thought...Don't know if you want to try that.....
(We wont tell if you fib to them....LOL)


----------



## RNmommy

CaliGirl35 said:


> Hi girls!!! How is everyone doing?! I know what you girls mean by the obsessing thing! LOL~ don't worry we can all stalk each other and totally understand?! Anyone with a BFP? Its so encouraging when someone does get one! :thumbup:
> 
> Anyway- update for me today is nothing new to report. I have not had anything more happen except that today I feel bloated... one more sigh that the :witch: is on her way....:growlmad:
> 
> @ pink... I hear ya on that one. I am actually having the same dilemma...so any one elses thoughts on this one would be appreciated as well. My husband is throwing a party here for my B-day tomorrow night. I am still not due for af till Wednesday or thursday of next week. I would usually always be having a few beers with my friends and family.... so, what to do? I dont want to jeopardize anything IF there is a chance. But On the other hand really not feeling like I am cause I have none of the symptoms that I have had in the past!? If I dont have a few beers EVERYONE will be questioning us..... and after the last mc, when it does happen again, I dont wan to tell till I am past the first trimester?! So I am struggling..... what to do?!
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Baby dust to all!! ;)

Hey Cali....
I wouldn't drink if I were you. There's always that chance. And all it takes is one drink and your baby can end up with fetal alcohol syndrome. (Doesn't usually happen with just one drink, but anything is possible).
As far as the family questioning you.....Tell them that you're on an antibiotic for an infection. Flagyl is a common drug used to treat "female" infections, it's an antifungal and you're not allowed to drink any alcohol with it or even use hand sanitizer while taking it. You could just tell them you're on an antibiotic and can't drink...If they question you further you could tell them the "female infection" thing. But you shouldn't need to take it that far....
Just a tip. ;)


----------



## raelynn

RNmommy said:


> raelynn said:
> 
> 
> I told myself I was going to use my OPKs every other day until the lines start getting darker but I gave in today of course. I was having some twinges this afternoon so dunno what that means. My lines are still faint though so I'm still waiting. Maybe next week...
> 
> PS - I had no idea it would be so hard to get an appointment with an obgyn. My doctor recommended one too me last time I saw her since I told her we were TTC and I tried to make an appointment today and they don't have any openings for new patients until June!
> 
> Rae,
> Fib to them a little. Thats the best way to get in. Tell them that your having unusual ovarian pain or something like that and you're concerned. That will always get you in faster. It's terrible I know, but sometimes a girls gotta do what a girls gotta do.
> I was surprised, I called a new GYN and got an appt within a week. I just told them that my period was almost 2 months late and I was concerned. Which was actually true. They gave me an appt for the next week.
> Just a thought...Don't know if you want to try that.....
> (We wont tell if you fib to them....LOL)Click to expand...

Ha ha, thanks! I'm freaking out a little less about it now. I figured I'd just go with it for now and if I do end up thinking I'm pregnant before my appointment I can always check with my family doc and then cal up the obgyn and say I need to get in sooner since I'm pregnant. Would be nice to get to know the obgyn beforehand but she is rated really well online and my family doc said she delivered all her kids and was great.

On a side note, I was really bad with dinner tonight. Since I'm trying to be at a healthy weight to help with my irregular cycles, I've been tracking my calories and my exercising each day. I didn't quite go over my calorie range for the day but man was I close! Eating out is terrible and I vow to stay away from cheese fries until I get to my goal weight!


----------



## RNmommy

Oh Rae....Yeah, Im a sucker for cheese fries myself! LOL!!!!
Don't beat yourself up about it....We all have our weaknesses. Mine is KitKats. Cant say no to them no matter how hard I try. 

So, how are you feeling today? How's the OPK looking? Been doing a lot of BD'ing???


----------



## EffyM

Ok ladies
What's the deal with drinking durring the tww??

I am not an everyday drinker
But will be at a BBQ party event where drinking a beer is the norm for my friends.... Is it ok??


----------



## raelynn

OPK today was significantly darker than yesterday so I'm on my way! Still definitely not positive though. I'm guessing another couple days. There has been no BDing as of yet it in this house because the weather change has hubby's allergies acting up and he feels yucky since he hasn't built up the allergy meds in his system yet. I told him I was shocked to hear the words "not tonight" coming from him. Normally I'm the one fighting him off. Hopefully he'll be feeling better soon so we can get to it :)

I can't really comment about the drinking as I don't really drink. Hubby doesn't drink at all so I don't normally either. If you're still in the TWW though I'd be careful about what goes in since baby would get it too if you're preggers.


----------



## RNmommy

EffyM said:


> Ok ladies
> What's the deal with drinking durring the tww??
> 
> I am not an everyday drinker
> But will be at a BBQ party event where drinking a beer is the norm for my friends.... Is it ok??

Hey Effy!
I wouldn't drink if I were you. If you're preggers you dont want to be drinking. Sorry. Just think, it'll all be worth it when you get that BFP!!!


----------



## pinkanhopeful

Well ladies I went out last night and had one or two glasses of wine, but still have not got AF yet. I did test with a digi before going out and got a :bfn: but tomorrow i will be 7 days late, which is annoying as I want to know. I will probably wait another week and if no AF and still :bfn: then will get myself off to the docs. Still having a few symptoms (spots around my nipples(tmi), cramping, bloating, lost willpower and eating junk, tired all the time and white CM (tmi again))


----------



## RNmommy

Pink, 
You never know, you might still be preggers. Keeping FX. You know, its funny, back in the day the docs used to tell women it was healthy to have a glass of wine everyday during pregnancy. Now they say absolutely no alcohol at all. Im not a drinker anymore, so I wont be drinking and I honestly wouldn't recommend it. But I wouldn't worry about a glass or two of wine....Its not like you went out and got completely smashed. That wouldnt be good....LOL!
Your symptoms sound hoeful, though. Maybe you ovulated later than you think. Any chance of that? Did you do any OPKs after you got your +?


----------



## RNmommy

Hey Ladies....
I keep getting little twinges in my right ovary. I dont know if thats my body's way of saying Im going to be O'ing soon or if it's because the Clomid overstimulated my ovaries. My GYN told me that my right ovary was slightly enlarged from not ovulating. Just curious.... Any thoughts?

I want so bad to do another OPK right now but my DH is in the room sleeping and my little "OPK Kit" is in the bathroom in our bedroom. Don't want to wake him up. Guess I'll have to hold the pee for another 1/2 hr until he gets up. UGH!!! I knew I should've grabbed them out of the bathroom. 

I JUST WANT TO "O" ALREADY!!!! IM SO IMPATIENT!!!!


----------



## RNmommy

:rofl:
I couldn't hold it any longer. I cant get to my OPKs cause the hubby's sleeping (like i mentioned in previous post). I went in and peed into a cup and put in under the sink in the second bathroom. Then when the hubby gets up I can go dip the test strip. Thats terrible, isn't it??? Hahaha.

I wanna see a darker line!!!! UGH!


----------



## raelynn

RNmommy said:


> Hey Ladies....
> I keep getting little twinges in my right ovary. I dont know if thats my body's way of saying Im going to be O'ing soon or if it's because the Clomid overstimulated my ovaries. My GYN told me that my right ovary was slightly enlarged from not ovulating. Just curious.... Any thoughts?
> 
> I want so bad to do another OPK right now but my DH is in the room sleeping and my little "OPK Kit" is in the bathroom in our bedroom. Don't want to wake him up. Guess I'll have to hold the pee for another 1/2 hr until he gets up. UGH!!! I knew I should've grabbed them out of the bathroom.
> 
> I JUST WANT TO "O" ALREADY!!!! IM SO IMPATIENT!!!!

Me too! I took soy isoflavones this month which are supposed to work like clomid. I took them CD 3-7 and starting on CD 8 I have been having twinges and dull cramps. I've been reading up on it and I'm guessing it is things gearing up towards ovulation which is great since last month I didn't ovulate until CD 35 and this would be a huge improvement. I've been taking OPKs since CD 8 and they have gotten darker but still definitely negative. I'm guessing maybe sometime next week. Hopefully hubby is over his illness by then since he has not been wanting to BD since he's been sick. I told him I might need him to push through next week :) But we'll see, it could still be later than next week but I'm being hopeful (and impatient)


----------



## raelynn

RNmommy said:


> :rofl:
> I couldn't hold it any longer. I cant get to my OPKs cause the hubby's sleeping (like i mentioned in previous post). I went in and peed into a cup and put in under the sink in the second bathroom. Then when the hubby gets up I can go dip the test strip. Thats terrible, isn't it??? Hahaha.
> 
> I wanna see a darker line!!!! UGH!

Oh my gosh this is hillarious! The things we doing when TTC! I've been crazy with my OPKs too, trying to hold it for so long so I get the best concentration. I swear yesterday I was about to bust but I kept thinking "have to make it to 4 hours then I can go"


----------



## RNmommy

LOL!!!! I know, I even tested this morning but I don't think I had held it long enough. Is it freakish that Ive been testing sometimes twice a day. Im afraid Im going to miss it. But I guess I better ease up on the hubby because when it really becomes time to get to doing the dance, he's gonna be exhausted!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

I'm already thinking ahead to the week...wondering, if I don't drink anything at work after lunch, will I be able to go four hours without peeing?? I don't think I EVER go 4 hours!! :wacko:


----------



## raelynn

I know a lot of people check 2 times a day since the concentration can matter and I think your LH level surges throughout the day. I've only been checking once a day in the afternoon so far just to save my OPKs. The line is still much lighter than the control line so once it starts getting closer I'll probably up it to twice a day too.

I guess with hubby being sick at least he should be nice and rested and ready to go when the time comes.


----------



## RNmommy

Lisa, 
I know. Thats my problem too. I pee ALL the time. I'll get up to go to the bathroom sometimes and my husband will say "you have to pee again?". LOL! He knows by now. Now he just kinda chuckles at me every now & then. 

Im so anxious.....I want a +OPK!!!!
Just to know Im ovulating again would be somewhat satisfying....at least for now.

Hopefully my new shipment of OPKs come in tomorrow. If they dont come in in the next day or two, I might have to grab a couple from $Tree to hold me over til they come. 

What CD are you on?


----------



## Lisa92881

Yes! Mine too. I swear he only goes like twice a day I'm always so amazed, hahaha!! He is always laughing at me saying "I just gotta pee first!!" before we leave the house. 

I'm on CD 9, but am guessing this cycle will be 37 days like my last, so I'm not due to ovulate until around CD 25. Ugh! Of course I had to POAS today just to be sure. :haha: Such a waste of money but I just couldn't help it!!


----------



## raelynn

Hey, I'm on CD10 today so we're close! I'm hoping since I took soy this cycle I'll ovulate earlier but if not, Lisa, I'll be right there with you.

On a completely non TTC related matter...
I went over my mom's tonight for a visit and we had a fire in the fire pit outside for hotdogs and marshmallows and an ember flew out of the fire (which I didn't notice) and burned a hole through my fleece and shirt! I thought a bug was stinging me and then realized I was burning! My sis had to flick the ember off of me with a stick, LOL! Sometimes it is nice to get a little break from all the baby making obsession :)


----------



## pinksandy3

hi all! :wave:

please could I join you? I'm trying to conceive number one - this is cycle 3 but this cycle is the first cycle that we're properly trying (the other 2 we only dtd once in the fertile days!)..

I'm using opk's and temping and I usually ov on day 13 ish but it's day 14 today and still no positive opk so waiting patiently!! Although it's probably a good thing because OH was too tired last night :sleep: !!

anyway thats a little about me! Hope we all manage to get our bfp this month! maybe this will be a lucky thread! baby dust to all!! :dust: :happydance:


----------



## Ladybird77

Hi ladies :flower:

Can I join too? I'm trying for baby number one, had an early mc recently and I'm using the Clearblue Fertility Monitor now... not sure if anyone else on this thread is? I'm currently on CD10 of 36 day cycle and the monitor reading went from low fertility to medium this morning... just waiting for ov now... normally happens around day 18-20 so next week it's all about :sex:

Lisa92881 - It looks like we're on a similar cycle so may be testing around the same time? If I can hold on until AF is due that is... rarely happens :blush:

It really does feel like everyone around me has babies or is getting pregnant and I just want it to be me!!! :brat:

Hopefully we will all be celebrating our :bfp: soon!

Love and baby dust to all :dust:

LB
xxx


----------



## lilashwee

well i got my bfp:D
 



Attached Files:







IMG00045-20110321-0921.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 5









IMG00044-20110321-0920.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 5









IMG00046-20110321-1103.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## RNmommy

raelynn said:


> Hey, I'm on CD10 today so we're close! I'm hoping since I took soy this cycle I'll ovulate earlier but if not, Lisa, I'll be right there with you.
> 
> On a completely non TTC related matter...
> I went over my mom's tonight for a visit and we had a fire in the fire pit outside for hotdogs and marshmallows and an ember flew out of the fire (which I didn't notice) and burned a hole through my fleece and shirt! I thought a bug was stinging me and then realized I was burning! My sis had to flick the ember off of me with a stick, LOL! Sometimes it is nice to get a little break from all the baby making obsession :)

Oh my gosh Rae!!! Thats terrible (about the ember....) but kinda funny at the same time. I could totally see myself sitting there saying something like "This damn bug wont leave me alone".....LOL!!
We're all crazy.....Our minds are on babies!!


----------



## RNmommy

pinksandy3 said:


> hi all! :wave:
> 
> please could I join you? I'm trying to conceive number one - this is cycle 3 but this cycle is the first cycle that we're properly trying (the other 2 we only dtd once in the fertile days!)..
> 
> I'm using opk's and temping and I usually ov on day 13 ish but it's day 14 today and still no positive opk so waiting patiently!! Although it's probably a good thing because OH was too tired last night :sleep: !!
> 
> anyway thats a little about me! Hope we all manage to get our bfp this month! maybe this will be a lucky thread! baby dust to all!! :dust: :happydance:

PinkSandy,

Theres always room for more buddies....Especially being one of our buddies just posted her BFP HPT. Lucky girl!! LOL!!!!
Im on CD 11 today. This is my first round of Clomid this cycle. Ive been feeling some mild twinges on the right. Not sure if thats from upcoming ovulation or if its because that ovary was slightly enlarged to begin with. Still no + OPK. Will do my morning one around 11am.


----------



## RNmommy

Ladybird77 said:


> Hi ladies :flower:
> 
> Can I join too? I'm trying for baby number one, had an early mc recently and I'm using the Clearblue Fertility Monitor now... not sure if anyone else on this thread is? I'm currently on CD10 of 36 day cycle and the monitor reading went from low fertility to medium this morning... just waiting for ov now... normally happens around day 18-20 so next week it's all about :sex:
> 
> Lisa92881 - It looks like we're on a similar cycle so may be testing around the same time? If I can hold on until AF is due that is... rarely happens :blush:
> 
> It really does feel like everyone around me has babies or is getting pregnant and I just want it to be me!!! :brat:
> 
> Hopefully we will all be celebrating our :bfp: soon!
> 
> Love and baby dust to all :dust:
> 
> LB
> xxx

Hey LadyBird,
Im on CD11 today. Before my cycles went all haywire I was on a 32-35 day cycle. So we'll have to wait and see. 
Good luck and baby dust...
Oh, and I know what you mean about people being pregnant around you. A lot of my friends are preggers and it seems everywhere I look I see pregnant women!!! UGH! I wanna be preggers too!!! LOL


----------



## RNmommy

lilashwee said:


> well i got my bfp:D

OH MY GOSH!!!!!!!!!! COngrats!!!!!!
Im sad to lose a TTC buddy but soooooooo happy for you!!!!!! 
Happy & Healthy 9 months. Dont forget your TTC buddies. Keep us posted!!!!!


----------



## EffyM

lilashwee said:


> well i got my bfp:D

yeah!!!!!!:happydance:
congrats!!! thats is soooo great!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## RNmommy

Oh I must be losing my mind. I just went to one of those websites to create my ovulation ticker. And for some reason I keep thinking I went to the GYN on March 1 and started my cycle on March 2. So I create my ticker and it says that Im on CD21 and I was like "What the h*ll?" Im about ready to have a panic attack thinking I missed my ovulation. DUH!!!! I went to the GYN on March 10th and started my cycle on March 11. (My last cycle before that was on Jan 11 - so I remember it was exactly 2 months in between my last cycles.)
I feel better now. Yes, I am on CD11. I havent lost my mind. LMAO!


----------



## pinksandy3

RNmommy said:


> Oh I must be losing my mind. I just went to one of those websites to create my ovulation ticker. And for some reason I keep thinking I went to the GYN on March 1 and started my cycle on March 2. So I create my ticker and it says that Im on CD21 and I was like "What the h*ll?" Im about ready to have a panic attack thinking I missed my ovulation. DUH!!!! I went to the GYN on March 10th and started my cycle on March 11. (My last cycle before that was on Jan 11 - so I remember it was exactly 2 months in between my last cycles.)
> I feel better now. Yes, I am on CD11. I havent lost my mind. LMAO!

heheee!! that's funny!! :haha: but i'm glad you haven't lost your mind! 
thank you for the warm welcome and congrats to lilashwee!! Lets hope its the start of good things to come on this thread!! :winkwink:

:dust:


----------



## pinkanhopeful

Congrats to lilwashwee on your :bfp: hope you have a happy 9 months

Welcome to ladybird and pinksandy.


----------



## CaliGirl35

Congrats on your BFP!!!!!! So exciting for you guys! ;)

Welcome new girls!!

So I gave in and took a hpt yesterday...... BFN~ UGGGG!!!!! ;( 
Yesterday I had a little sensitive BB's and then had some af like cramping all day long. Today when i woke, I swea my BB's are a little swollen?! Still haveing the cramps though....... :( I think AF must be any day now.... lame lame lame!!! I think I will test again tomorrow if no af.. (even though she is not due till weds or thurs.

Also little worried cause if I really O'd on CD21 of a 28 day cycle would that mean mc again, for a super short luteal phase?


----------



## CaliGirl35

Congrats on your BFP!!!!!! So exciting for you guys! ;)

Welcome new girls!!

So I gave in and took a hpt yesterday...... BFN~ UGGGG!!!!! ;( 
Yesterday I had a little sensitive BB's and then had some af like cramping all day long. Today when i woke, I swea my BB's are a little swollen?! Still haveing the cramps though....... :( I think AF must be any day now.... lame lame lame!!! I think I will test again tomorrow if no af.. (even though she is not due till weds or thurs.

Also little worried cause if I really O'd on CD21 of a 28 day cycle would that mean mc again, for a super short luteal phase?


----------



## RNmommy

Hey Cali,
If you really O'd on day 21, who knows - maybe you'll have a longer luteal phase this month. Keep your fx. 
Do you normally O that late in your cycle?


----------



## CaliGirl35

RNmommy said:


> Hey Cali,
> If you really O'd on day 21, who knows - maybe you'll have a longer luteal phase this month. Keep your fx.
> Do you normally O that late in your cycle?

LOL~ IDK because I have never really tracked it till this month :(


----------



## RNmommy

Hey girls....Just wanted to give props to those of you ladies that are able to get a clear damn pic of your pee sticks! LOL!!! I have tried and tried and have come up with crap!
I was trying to take a pic of my OPK today because I was so excited that it was getting some color to it again and I wanted to share.
Also, I am going to conduct a little experiment. I know a lot of ladies are having evaps on the HPT strips. Well, I have never had one on the ones that I use from early-pregnancy-test.com.
So I peed on one today (knowing that it was going to come out neg because I haven't O'd yet). I took a pic of it so you can clearly see there is no evap. Im going to keep an eye on it and see if it develops one after a day or so. Then I'll post another pic to show what it looks like after a couple days. And from past experience, it shouldn't have an evap. But we'll see. Should be fun, and it's something to occupy me. LOL!!!
(Oh, and these pics were taken about 3 hrs after the tests were done...FYI)
 



Attached Files:







CD11 OPK.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 4









CD11 OPK2.jpg
File size: 55.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Lisa92881

:happydance: Lilashwee - Hooray!!! :happydance: Hope you have a happy and healthy 9months!!

Welcome to the new ladies!! Ladybird - I know, AF just seems so far away. Right now, even OV seems far away!! :dohh:


----------



## CaliGirl35

Hi girls.... gave in and took another test today.... got another BFN~ so af must be any day now for real.... :( 

like I said in a different post.... even though I am 98% sure she will come I will still be soo sad, convincing myself of the "what if's '"!!! ;(


----------



## RNmommy

Cali,
Its always disappointing when the witch gets us!!! Im def anti-witch! LOL!
But we can still keep our fx for you! Hope is all we have sometimes to keep us sane (or drive ourselves crazy, one of the 2).
BABY DUST!


----------



## CaliGirl35

Anyone know how many DPO u need to be before you get a positive result? IF you are going to get a positive :)


----------



## annie00

hey everyone how are yall? would it be ok if i joined yall? i need help with my chart? i just wondering if i ovulated?



yesterday i had globs and load of CM look like jelly so we BD but today its gone??...

take inconsideration that i took my temps 4 hrs late today so maybe thats y its so high??:shrug::shrug:


----------



## annie00

cali i have heard people sayin they get their BFP at like 10 dpo 11dpo and 12dpo.. i guess it really all depends on your body and if your producing enough HCG...


----------



## CaliGirl35

annie00 said:


> cali i have heard people sayin they get their BFP at like 10 dpo 11dpo and 12dpo.. i guess it really all depends on your body and if your producing enough HCG...

Thanks~ I have not yet charted... so I am not help at all :dohh: Sorry!


----------



## mk8

Hello ladies

Mind if I join? You girls look like a fun bunch! I made some pals over a month ago on another forum and a lovely lady graduated to the pregnancy forum. The other two decided to take a break from the forums for a bit so now I'm friendless! haha. 

Bit of intro from me:

I'm from London and have been ttc for 3 months. I am sadly out this month as my temp dropped and I started spotting today. But as a couple of ladies here have said- you kinda still can't stop hoping. But I am pretty sure this isnt my month so hopefully things work out for my next cycle! 

I currently chart my BBT (1 month only), and take OPKs on and off. I usually have 26-29 day cycles. I typically ovulate a bit later than expected for a short cycle (positive OPK on CD 15 during cycle 1 and on CD 16 during cycle 3. Didn't OPK on cycle 2). Tried the sperm meets egg plan last month- tiring! Also started taking pregnacare conception tablets!

Baby dust to you all!


----------



## CaliGirl35

Welcome mk8!! You are more than welcome to join! The more the merrier! :) 

I too am waiting for that biatch to show up.... but keeping that fingers crossed that she will not. 
The cramps I have had yesterday and today, are different that the ones I have been having for the past week or more. These feel "hot".... does that make sense? Anyone experience this too? This is the reason I am sure af must be here within the next couple days.......??


----------



## CaliGirl35

The BFN for me are pretty convincing that she will be here too! lol


----------



## RNmommy

Welcome mk8!!!!
We love buddies!!!!!!!!


----------



## RNmommy

He ladies.....do we want to be silly and come up with a name for our group??


----------



## raelynn

I think a group name would be fun! Then we could put that in our signatures instead of having to add all the names for everyone who joins :)

By the way did everyone see, lilashwee got her BFP!!


----------



## RNmommy

Yes, Im so excited for her! (And just a tad bit jealous!)
Ok, so now we have to think of a name. 
Everyone's input and then we can vote??? 

Did you see my post about my OPK for today???


----------



## CaliGirl35

Yes I agree!! :) I dont even know how to add the TTC buddies?! lol

Yes I saw she got her BFP!!!:happydance:

Does anyone know how many DPO she was? I saw someone else ask as well...


----------



## raelynn

RNmommy I saw your OPK looks like it is getting close! Mine seems fainter today then it did yesterday but I could not hold my pee any longer! LOL! I was going to test again tonight but I'm sure it'll be negative still so I'm just going to wait.

Sorry for the TMI but I've been having globby (is that a word?), white CM yesterday and today so I'm not sure where that puts me. CD 11 and still waiting... I just want to ovulate already!


----------



## RNmommy

No, I dont recall her saying. 
I can tell you right now, I'll be testing everyday probably starting around 8-9DPO just because Im a POAS-aholic and I can't help myself.
I mean, I peed on an HPT today for fun. I have a problem....LOL!!!!

So....Ive continued to have little twinges (not pains by any means) on my right side. Earlier I had one small one on the left. Then Im sitting here at the computer and I feel little twinges in my uterus. Good gosh....I hope I don't have a baker's dozen getting ready to pop out of my ovaries. Hahaha. I wonder, though, if being on the Clomid can make me ovulate from both ovaries at the same time. Things that make you go....hmmmm....

Oh...as far as names go....Im not very creative when it comes to things like that....but here's some suggestions....BeanStalkers....
Ok, well thats all Ive got I guess. I was going to put DustCollectors but that just doesn't sound right....LOL!


----------



## Lisa92881

^^ Right behind you at CD 10. Nothing exciting going on though, haha! I'm all for a name, but I'm not creative at all!! I'm more than happy to vote though! :haha:


----------



## Lisa92881

Ok BeanStalkers just made me "lol" - I like it!!! :thumbup:


----------



## RNmommy

raelynn said:


> RNmommy I saw your OPK looks like it is getting close! Mine seems fainter today then it did yesterday but I could not hold my pee any longer! LOL! I was going to test again tonight but I'm sure it'll be negative still so I'm just going to wait.
> 
> Sorry for the TMI but I've been having globby (is that a word?), white CM yesterday and today so I'm not sure where that puts me. CD 11 and still waiting... I just want to ovulate already!

I havent been checking my CM, but I did notice today when I went to the bathroom that I was having the thinner clear discharge (TMI - I know...). 

You know, I just went back and looked at my OPK and its so much lighter now. That pic was taken at 3 hrs. So I guess being it was dark within the 10min time limit thats all that matters. But, I am hoping that it will continue to darken over the next few days. Im giving the hubby a little bit of recoop time. So that way when I get the blazing +OPK, he'll be ready to go...LOL!!!
But I def know how you feel. I so want to just O already. I am way too impatient!


----------



## raelynn

Aw I love it! BeanStalkers is great!


----------



## CaliGirl35

RNmommy said:


> I can tell you right now, I'll be testing everyday probably starting around 8-9DPO just because Im a POAS-aholic and I can't help myself.
> I mean, I peed on an HPT today for fun. I have a problem....LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> LMAO!!! anyone have cramping that feels "hot"??? Does that even make sense??? I would love to hear!!! Is this a SURE sign she will show any day now?!
> 
> As for the names... I am no good... beanstalkers!! Classic! :)


----------



## RNmommy

Lisa92881 said:


> Ok BeanStalkers just made me "lol" - I like it!!! :thumbup:

I was giggling when I typed it. 
But thats about the peak of my creativity with the names. :)

How are you feeling? I dont remember, are you on any meds for ovulation Lisa?


----------



## RNmommy

I don't know if the hot cramps would be related to AF. Ive never had that, at least not that I remember.
Ive only been pregnant twice...Once when I was 18 (I miscarried at almost 4 months) and then when i was 23 (which gave me my son). But the first pregnancy I don't remember much because it was so long ago. With my son, I do remember having some mild cramping at first, but then stopped around the time I would've had AF and I didnt have any again until the end of my pregnancy. 
FX for you still!!!!!!

Oh, once we pick a name we should have pinkanhopeful go back and edit the name in the title on the original post. She was the first one to post here, right? She'd be the one to have to do it?? Not sure how that works.


----------



## CaliGirl35

Thanks- me too... I will do a post and see if I get any answers?! 

yeah I think so...It sounds like beanstalkers it is... so far no one else is "creative" and it made all of us lol!! ;)


----------



## raelynn

Yeah I think the original poster is the only one who can edit the name.


----------



## RNmommy

Check out my signature.....LOL!!!!


----------



## RNmommy

Hey Rae,
How do I start a journal?


----------



## CaliGirl35

Ok I did mine too!! :)


----------



## raelynn

You go into the TTC Journals section and create a new post. Then to add updates you just reply to your journal post.


----------



## RNmommy

CaliGirl35 said:


> Ok I did mine too!! :)

YAY!!!!!! :yipee:
We're so official now....LOL!


----------



## raelynn

I'm such a computer nerd :) But it's fun. I made a siggy image.


----------



## CaliGirl35

raelynn said:


> I'm such a computer nerd :) But it's fun. I made a siggy image.

WOW~ thats great!!! Do you do logos for people's business's??!!!


----------



## raelynn

I haven't before but I might eventually get into it if we ever manage to get pregnant since I'll most likely be a stay at home mom for a while and feel like I need to contribute somehow. Maybe do freelance website design or something.


----------



## RNmommy

raelynn said:


> I'm such a computer nerd :) But it's fun. I made a siggy image.

OH MY GOSH!!! That is too cute!!!! How do we get the image? Can you send me the code in a message or email? It won't let me copy & paste it.


----------



## CaliGirl35

raelynn said:


> I haven't before but I might eventually get into it if we ever manage to get pregnant since I'll most likely be a stay at home mom for a while and feel like I need to contribute somehow. Maybe do freelance website design or something.

You SOOOO should!! :thumbup:


----------



## raelynn

You can put the link below inside the tags 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v387/Rae13/BeanStalkers-1.jpg

It goes like this in your signature but without the spaces
[ IMG ] h t t p://img.photobucket.com/albums/v387/Rae13/BeanStalkers-1.jpg[/ IMG ]


----------



## annie00

i love the name beanstalkers its so cute... :) :) 

has anyone looked at my chart?


----------



## CaliGirl35

raelynn said:


> You can put the link below inside the tags
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v387/Rae13/BeanStalkers-1.jpg
> 
> It goes like this in your signature but without the spaces
> [ IMG ] h t t p://img.photobucket.com/albums/v387/Rae13/BeanStalkers-1.jpg[/ IMG ]

Don't get it? I have to leave for a while... but I will be back later tonight! ;) 
Try to explain what I am supposed to do again please! :dohh:


----------



## RNmommy

Oh, I love it!!!! You're awesome!!!!

And oh, now Im feeling a dull ache in my right flank area. Im wondering if Im not getting a kidney infection. Time to go get some cranberry juice!


----------



## raelynn

Ok, when you go in to edit your signature, just copy and paste this into the box where you type what you want to put in your signature (you'll have to delete the space I put in after [IMG ) 

[IMG ]https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v387/Rae13/BeanStalkers-1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Lisa92881

Yay! I love our team logo, so cute!! :happydance:

RNMommy - Right now just feeling anxious and ready to ovulate! Not taking any meds, this is only our 2nd month TTC, so hoping that it doesn't take too long and no meds are needed. Bought some Preseed to try this month, that and prenatal vitamins are pretty much all I'm doing.


----------



## annie00

Hello ladies... lol.. i need yalls advice on my chart.. PLEASE.. im freaking out.. Dh keeps asking me so did u really O last night.. i cant give him a answer bc im new to this charting stuff.. SRRY


----------



## Lisa92881

I don't chart, sorry!! Wish I could help. Good luck! xo


----------



## raelynn

I'll check it out annie, where is your chart?


----------



## annie00

ok here it is..


----------



## annie00

remeber i had jelly like CM yesterday and loads of it.. BUTTT today i took it 5 hrs later than normal.. opps maybe that has to do with something.. i hpope nott


----------



## RNmommy

Annie...I dont chart...Sorry. I just started using OPKs regularly this month.

Lisa,
Hopefully you don't need to progress to using meds. And hopefully we all get our BFP this month or VERY VERY soon!

You know, Ive been so caught up with doing my OPKs and everything that I completely forgot to go get my vitamins. I have to do some grocery shopping tomorrow so I'll pick some up and start taking them right away.


----------



## annie00

Thank u RNmommy... Im charting for my dr. i go back on the 11 of april and she wants to see if im ovulating so she is gonna take my chart and my blood work and compare.. i DTD last night just in case i was O... The OPKS seems confusing... lol i have enough with temping.. WHOA.. lol


----------



## Lisa92881

Yeah I had been good about taking them for a while, then kept getting sick with random stuff (ear infection, stomach bug, blah blah) and didn't take them for a few weeks. But I got back on track today! I just have generic CVS ones, what kind do you take? I think I read somewhere on here about gummy prenatals, those sound interesting, I was taking the gummy One-A-Days before I switched to prenatals.


----------



## annie00

Yall are already taking Prenatal Vitamins? Im not.. i was taking Folic Acid but got really upset when my Dr took my Off the metforphin so i stopped takin everything!!! Should i still be taking the Folic Acid? Are what?


----------



## Lisa92881

annie00 said:


> Thank u RNmommy... Im charting for my dr. i go back on the 11 of april and she wants to see if im ovulating so she is gonna take my chart and my blood work and compare.. i DTD last night just in case i was O... The OPKS seems confusing... lol i have enough with temping.. WHOA.. lol

The Clearblue Digital OPKs are actually pretty helpful, or I thought so anyway. No lines to try to decipher. They helped me last month in figuring out that I was ovulating, since I wasn't sure after stopping the pill.


----------



## RNmommy

Hey Annie,
I would def be taking some kind of vitamin that has folic acid in it. Docs recommend taking folic acid while trying to get pregnant. Helps with a healthier baby and pregnancy....
Im gonna get mine tomorrow.


----------



## raelynn

Annie, It looks like you might have ovulated yesterday since there was a temperature drop then a spike but if you took today's temperature at a later time, that could cause the rise in temperature too. I took mine this weekend after only getting 4 hours of sleep and I had a big spike in my temps too. You'll be able to tell more with the next few days temperatures. If they stay high, it is probably safe to say you ovulated yesterday. If they drop back down, you probably haven't yet.

Lisa, I heard about the gummy prenatals too and then saw a commercial for them yesterday. I'm kind of interested. I've just been taking Wegman's brand so far. My doctor said it is a good idea to be on them early especially since woman normally don't get enough calcium and most prenatal vitamins include calcium.


----------



## Lisa92881

Well I just looked online a bit and found the VitaFusion prenatal gummies. BUT...they don't have iron, which is obviously an important supplement when TTC and during pregnancy. So, they're a no-go for me. The ones I've been taking have iron but I've been taking them at night and they haven't been making me sick, so I'll stick with them.


----------



## annie00

Thank u .. i hope my temps stay high.. FIngers crossed!!!



i no this is way off topic.. But do yall no a good site i can Dl music for free?


----------



## raelynn

Aw, bummer, Lisa. Those were the ones I saw a commercial for last night too. Although, I've read the iron in the vitamins can make you constipated too. How exciting. Men have it easy. Woman go through so much!

Sorry Annie. I don't know of any good free sites. I try to stay away since they can have viruses and I've had my fill of computer viruses.


----------



## annie00

i no but.. i have a MP3 player that has alot of OLD songs i need to update them.. :)

Im really dry down there today is that a bad sign?


----------



## annie00

U no what... im sitting here thinking and i just realized my boobs have kinda felt weird all day.. like they hurt but not bad and they hurt but not where i would say baby my boobs hurt kinda thing.. i had a headache all day long.. finally after i took 3 Tylenol it went away.. im just thinkin out loud.. Srry.. i dont think that has anything to do with me Oing.. lol :)


----------



## raelynn

So I just read that some people's LH surges last less than 24 hours and you can miss them if you're only testing once a day (if it is less than 24 hours) What??? So I guess I need to start testing twice a day. And, apparently not all opks get gradually darker, some just go from light to dark. Ugh! Not that I think I've ovulated since my temps haven't gone up and CM is not showing signs yet but could things be any more confusing?? UGH!


----------



## annie00

GIRL i no what u mean.. that OPK is confusing.. im confused just by reading what u wrote.. :) Srry sweetie... Tempin is very confusin to.. i dont know how to tel if i ovulated are not... BLAH... lol


----------



## annie00

good nite everyone!! Ill let yall no first thing in the mornin if my temps are still high... I pray to GOD my temps are still HIGH... My fingers are crossed!!!!!!!

Sweet dreams everyone :)


----------



## CaliGirl35

ok ladies... well as I have said af not due till weds or thurs I have gotten 2 :bfn: so far and having cramping like af is a coming any day :cry:
But I have not tested with FMU AND tomorrow is my B-day..... SOOO I am going to test again in the morning with FMU and hope I get the best birthday wish ever of a :bfp:

I am pretty doubtful but trying to stay positive and maybe just maybe!!

I will keep you all posted in the morning..
FX 

GL and baby dust to everyone!! :hugs:


----------



## annie00

fingers crossed for u Cali-

Man i cant sleep.. :(


----------



## CaliGirl35

its only 10:17 here... so not to late for me. BUT i do know before my mc... I was going to bed at like 8:30!!! Usually a night owl.... have not had that happen... but we will see....


----------



## mk8

Hi ladies. My goodness there's been a lot of activity here since last night... my time last night anyway. 

Annie- good luck with your chart. I've started charting properly this month too and fertility friend tells me it fluctuates more than normal but thinks i ovulated on cd 17. Kunda coincides with my positive opk on cd 16. 

Q- when is your luteal phase over? When you spot? When u start first day of ad? When temp drops? 

No bfp for me this month- 2 days of low temps and light spotting sunce yest. 

Rmommy- when did u start clomid and what made u take it?


----------



## Ladybird77

Oh wow there have been so many posts since I was last on here!! I love the new group name and sig aswell!

My CBFM was still reading medium this morning... Man, I don't even have the patience to wait for ovulation let alone testing! I was considering BBT charting aswell but I think if I did both I'd get TTC OCD!!

CallGirl35 - FX'd for you hun, thinking of you!

Annie00 - I'm willing those temps to stay up for you!

I hope you're all well ladies.... I'm off to put my sig on!

:dust:


----------



## EffyM

GOOOOOOOOOOOOD morning all you wonderful ladies!!!!!!!

i'm trying to get caught up on all the posts i missed. 
I hope everyone is doing well today.

I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE THE LOGO!!! :happydance:

does anyone else have dissapearing symptoms?? meaning
my bb's hurt randomly... nothing worth cryng over....but then poof! they're fine... and i have moments where there is a lot of cm then poof nada! :shrug:

i have the sniffles and spuratic back and side pain... but its on both sides sometimes 

oh well...its beautiful outside so i'm not going to think about running to the store to buy hpt's on my lunch hour just yet! 

have agreat day girls!! fx'd and :dust: to everyone!!!!


----------



## RNmommy

mk8 said:


> Hi ladies. My goodness there's been a lot of activity here since last night... my time last night anyway.
> 
> Annie- good luck with your chart. I've started charting properly this month too and fertility friend tells me it fluctuates more than normal but thinks i ovulated on cd 17. Kunda coincides with my positive opk on cd 16.
> 
> Q- when is your luteal phase over? When you spot? When u start first day of ad? When temp drops?
> 
> No bfp for me this month- 2 days of low temps and light spotting sunce yest.
> 
> Rmommy- when did u start clomid and what made u take it?

Hey M!
I started Clomid this cycle. Went to the GYN on March 10th (Thurs) and started my Clomid the following Sunday.
I went to the GYN because I hadn't had a period since Jan 11 and HPTs were coming back negative. I was having a lot of premenopausal symptoms and I wanted to make sure that I was not going into early menopause, which would have been heartbreaking. 
He actually put me on Clomid to get my hormones back in line. Which I figured was a bonus being we have been NTNP since June 2010. 
So now Im just waiting to O!!!!


----------



## RNmommy

raelynn said:


> So I just read that some people's LH surges last less than 24 hours and you can miss them if you're only testing once a day (if it is less than 24 hours) What??? So I guess I need to start testing twice a day. And, apparently not all opks get gradually darker, some just go from light to dark. Ugh! Not that I think I've ovulated since my temps haven't gone up and CM is not showing signs yet but could things be any more confusing?? UGH!

Hey Rae!!!
I know, it's terrible!!!!
I have decided that Im going to do OPKs twice a day just in case too. I have been doing one in the morning and one in the evening. 
This mornings was a little light, but I used smu and it wasn't even 10am yet. On the pamphlet that comes with my stuff says that its best to take the tests between 10am-8pm. But I was impatient once again. LOL!
So i'll test again tonight after dinner. 

As far as the vitamins go....When I was pregnant with my son, my GYN gave me an iron supplement to take with my prenatals. And they do make you a little constipated! UGH!!! Yes, very annoying. 
I only took the iron supplements for the first 3 months (being the first tri is the most important). Then I switched to taking Flinstone vitamins with iron and it didn't constipate me. My OBGYN told me that was just as good. LOL!!!


----------



## mama d

Hi ladies - Mind if I join? I'm on cd 12 so should ovulate in 2 or 3 days. For some reason I'm more stressed about ovulation this month than usual. Using the CB Digital OPKs this time around. So far, no surge but don't expect one for a couple days. My cycles have been a little haywire since I mc'd in January. I did get AF exactly 28 days after my mc but the 2 cycles since have been varying in length (used to ALWAYS be 28 on the dot). I'm hoping this is our month...purchased Conceive Plus which I'm hoping is also helping!

:dust: to all!!!


----------



## EffyM

ALRIGHTY....stupid question of the day....
I guess i'm going to start temping this next cycle (IF I HAVE TOO... fx'd)
but my thermometer didnt come with directions... are you temping orally? or vaginally?

and it has to be the exact same time every morning???


----------



## EffyM

raelynn said:


> Annie, It looks like you might have ovulated yesterday since there was a temperature drop then a spike but if you took today's temperature at a later time, that could cause the rise in temperature too. I took mine this weekend after only getting 4 hours of sleep and I had a big spike in my temps too. You'll be able to tell more with the next few days temperatures. If they stay high, it is probably safe to say you ovulated yesterday. If they drop back down, you probably haven't yet.
> 
> Lisa, I heard about the gummy prenatals too and then saw a commercial for them yesterday. I'm kind of interested. I've just been taking Wegman's brand so far. My doctor said it is a good idea to be on them early especially since woman normally don't get enough calcium and most prenatal vitamins include calcium.

i have and LOVE the gummy prenatals... i hate swallowing pills... the gummy's i have i got from Target and have used 2 bottles of them now... they are great! and my obgyn and my family doc says that are good for me even when i wasnt ttc... YUMMMY!!


----------



## RNmommy

Welcome Mama D!!!! Im on CD12 too!!!! YAY!!!!

Effy - You can use it orally or vaginally (but once you pick one or the other you might not want to switch back and forth....LOL). Oh I crack myself up.... But yes, you can really use it either way. They just recommend that you use it one way consistently. So it would have to be orally every day or vaginally every day. Hope that helps.
And i believe it has to be in the morning before you even get out of bed.


----------



## RNmommy

So apparently I have pissed off another member in a different thread. You know, it really aggravates me that I gave my honest opinion and advise in the nicest way I could think to put it and she got nasty with me about it. Isn't that what this forum is about? Getting and giving advice. Sometimes it may not be what we want to hear, but Id rather someone be honest with me than lie to me. 
UGH!!!!! Some people. 
Anyways....Just wanted to rant a little. LOL!!!!!
How are my fellow BeanStalkers today?!
I noticed that Ive got more CM today...not eggwhite kind like I want to be seeing but it seems like it might be gearing up for that. 
Oh the things we look forward too....LOL!!!

On a funny unrelated note....I went grocery shopping today (AND REMEMBERED TO GET MY VITAMINS) and I came back out to the car, loaded up all the groceries in the trunk (I had my husbdands car today, he took my SUV to work) and I walk around to the passenger side to put the eggs and bread in the front seat, I went up to the door and went to put the key in to unlock it (he had the set with him that had the keyless thing on it) and then I realized there was no key hole on the passenger door. Seriously? I stood there for a few seconds staring at it like the car had grown horns. Who makes a car and doesn't put a key hole on the door? LMAO


----------



## annie00

ok so i think my temps dropped!!!!! im not ovulating!!! here is my chart today!!




what yall think.. My boobs are hurting.. today :shrug:


----------



## annie00

Rn thats to funny... LMAO.. i no most of the new cars dont come with a key hole on the passenger door.. wonder why.. we may never no..


----------



## annie00

i feel horriable this morning.. im crampin really low and light and my boobs are achy.. i must be fixing to start!!! IM SO UPSET!!! that means im not ovulating at all.. Why me .. really this sucks!!


----------



## CaliGirl35

Hi girls!!! How is everyone doing today?! 

@ Effy~ Sorry hun, I have never charted...

@ mk8~ Sorry, it looks like we will be on the same cycle?

Welcome mamad

@annie~ Are you only on CD5 though??

@RNmommy~ you are always welcome to vent here! :) and yes I did think we are supposed to give support, advise and opinions to one another!? Thanks for the car story I seriously needed a good laugh this morning!!!! 

So on another note ladies...... I tested this morning, and I got another :bfn::growlmad:

So needless to say, I am out for this month, and the hope of having a November baby. ( I would for sure know by now) But I am trying to stay positive and remind myself that everything happens for a reason... (we already have 6 Nov babies in our family!) So the man up above must have decided that was enough! LOL- :shrug:

Next month I will start charting I believe, So I will be looking for some help from you wonderful ladies! :) 
GL and babydust to you all!!


----------



## annie00

cali- sorry about ur BFN ur not out untill af arrives .. fingers crossed for u ... 

my last period WAS feb 21.. but i was on metforphin then and i was havin normal 28 day cycles but she took me off and now i dont know if im even gonna have a period!!! ... Accordin to my chart im not ovulating.. Right?


----------



## CaliGirl35

annie00 said:


> cali- sorry about ur BFN ur not out untill af arrives .. fingers crossed for u ...
> 
> my last period WAS feb 21.. but i was on metforphin then and i was havin normal 28 day cycles but she took me off and now i dont know if im even gonna have a period!!! ... Accordin to my chart im not ovulating.. Right?

I wish I could tell you about ur chart... but I have not charted yet, so idk? Sorry... ;( 

I would not think that you are this late in your cycle.. but you never know....

I don't even know if I O'd this month either?!!! Its SOO frustrating huh??!!! 

FX for you~ Any signs?


----------



## EffyM

RN~ Hillarious!!! My previous vehicle had no key hole on the passenger side either... and now that im thinking about it i dont know if the current one does LOL 

just in the past hour i have started to feel ummmmm wetter down there :blush:

and my sniffles are still present but not worthy of being titled as a cold. 

does anyone have any advice on things to avoid in the tww? like 4 wheeling and sex? 

how about when we finally get the BFP?


----------



## annie00

well im breakin out boobs are achy and im crampin very mild and low.. so im assumin she is fixing to arrive.. the bad thing is... i dont even no when im suppose to start.. OMG i hate my body!!


----------



## annie00

i dont know if we have to avoid anything during the 2ww... But i no when we fo get our BFP.. we cant ride four wheelers are go in the boat are even use vibrators!!! Bummer... lol...


----------



## CaliGirl35

annie00 said:


> i dont know if we have to avoid anything during the 2ww... But i no when we fo get our BFP.. we cant ride four wheelers are go in the boat are even use vibrators!!! Bummer... lol...

LMAO!!!! :rofl:


----------



## annie00

im gone lay down i feel very depressed and low today.. ill be back on later..


----------



## annie00

i no right cali... u must be a vib.. users.. lol.. I am i would die without mine.. haha.. jj..


----------



## CaliGirl35

Sorry annie~ I hear ya! We just have to stay positive and think positive~ We will get our :bfp: I guess just a little later than we had hoped for!?? :hugs:


----------



## EffyM

I'm sorry annie... 

really no 4 wheelers?? THat is our :family time" every sunday... that sucks!!! but it'll be worth it. 
Does the NO NO rules last the entire time of pregnancy or just the first trimester??


----------



## CaliGirl35

EffyM said:


> RN~ Hillarious!!! My previous vehicle had no key hole on the passenger side either... and now that im thinking about it i dont know if the current one does LOL
> 
> just in the past hour i have started to feel ummmmm wetter down there :blush:
> 
> and my sniffles are still present but not worthy of being titled as a cold.
> 
> does anyone have any advice on things to avoid in the tww? like 4 wheeling and sex?
> 
> how about when we finally get the BFP?

Yeah unfortunately we can't 4wheel :( While some ppl could during the tww... for me personally I would not, cause I had my mc in nov. so I know I will be paranoid about everything!! 

How much longer till you can test?


----------



## RNmommy

annie00 said:


> i feel horriable this morning.. im crampin really low and light and my boobs are achy.. i must be fixing to start!!! IM SO UPSET!!! that means im not ovulating at all.. Why me .. really this sucks!!

Is your ticker wrong? It says you're on day CD5. I thought you were close to my CDs. What CD are you?
Keep the faith hunny!!! We could all wake up one morning very soon & get our BFPs!!!


----------



## EffyM

CaliGirl35 said:


> EffyM said:
> 
> 
> RN~ Hillarious!!! My previous vehicle had no key hole on the passenger side either... and now that im thinking about it i dont know if the current one does LOL
> 
> just in the past hour i have started to feel ummmmm wetter down there :blush:
> 
> and my sniffles are still present but not worthy of being titled as a cold.
> 
> does anyone have any advice on things to avoid in the tww? like 4 wheeling and sex?
> 
> how about when we finally get the BFP?
> 
> Yeah unfortunately we can't 4wheel :( While some ppl could during the tww... for me personally I would not, cause I had my mc in nov. so I know I will be paranoid about everything!!
> 
> How much longer till you can test?Click to expand...

AF is due on 3/29 so like 6 days.... i might try a FRER tomorrow morning... 
my hubby and i just got a polaris ranger and go play in the mud on sundays... so thats pretty much out the window for a little bit :(

ok.. soooo ummm what about sex? can we :sex: in early stages of pregnancy or the tww??


----------



## RNmommy

@ Cali - Im sorry about your BFN. But they're right, you're not out until AF shows up. You couldve O'd later than you thought. Maybe the sperm took the scenic route to the egg....LOL! Got to look to the positives. 

@ Effy - Yeah, I would avoid the 4wheelers. Now I had a friend of mine that used to ride hers around her property while she was pregnant but it wasnt rough riding on it. She just rode to feed the animals and stuff like that. She didn't go fast or go crazy on them. 
You don't have to avoid sex but sometimes depending on your GYN related history the doc might tell you to avoid it for the first couple of months. I know when I was preggers with my son I had some VERY light pink spotting one time after having sex and it scared me. I know now that its not uncommon for that to happen. So we were just a little more careful. No rough sex! LOL!


----------



## CaliGirl35

:rofl: ahhh I just love how you guys can bring a chuckle out and cheer each other up!! ;) 
@effy- I agree with RNmommy.... better safe than sorry hun. But you might very well have an answer on Sunday!! FX


----------



## EffyM

CaliGirl35 said:


> :rofl: ahhh I just love how you guys can bring a chuckle out and cheer each other up!! ;)
> @effy- I agree with RNmommy.... better safe than sorry hun. But you might very well have an answer on Sunday!! FX




RNmommy said:


> @ Cali - Im sorry about your BFN. But they're right, you're not out until AF shows up. You couldve O'd later than you thought. Maybe the sperm took the scenic route to the egg....LOL! Got to look to the positives.
> 
> @ Effy - Yeah, I would avoid the 4wheelers. Now I had a friend of mine that used to ride hers around her property while she was pregnant but it wasnt rough riding on it. She just rode to feed the animals and stuff like that. She didn't go fast or go crazy on them.
> You don't have to avoid sex but sometimes depending on your GYN related history the doc might tell you to avoid it for the first couple of months. I know when I was preggers with my son I had some VERY light pink spotting one time after having sex and it scared me. I know now that its not uncommon for that to happen. So we were just a little more careful. No rough sex! LOL!

you guys are awesome!

Cali i too am sorry about your bfn... 

oh what about spas? like hot tubs... i read some where that that was a major no no... so does that mean long hot showers and baths are out? what about bubbles?? :shrug:

i hate to be so (to quote my mom) "blonde" about this stuff, and i really do appreciate each and every one of you and your advise :flower:


----------



## CaliGirl35

Yeah the hot tub and bath think is out too!! :( which is really hard since I have one in my BY... and I guess you are not supposed to take long hot showers either according to my dr. Those rules apply to the first trimester... my dr. did say though that I could go in after that if I set it to 99 and didn't stay in for more than 10 min. Now I like a hot hot tub and shower... so for me, it was pointless... it was sitting in a tub outside with goosebumps!!!!! :nope: Thats the one thing for me thats tough.... I love a HOT shower too!!! lol


----------



## CaliGirl35

* thing... not "think"


----------



## EffyM

CaliGirl35 said:


> Yeah the hot tub and bath think is out too!! :( which is really hard since I have one in my BY... and I guess you are not supposed to take long hot showers either according to my dr. Those rules apply to the first trimester... my dr. did say though that I could go in after that if I set it to 99 and didn't stay in for more than 10 min. Now I like a hot hot tub and shower... so for me, it was pointless... it was sitting in a tub outside with goosebumps!!!!! :nope: Thats the one thing for me thats tough.... I love a HOT shower too!!! lol

man!!! :growlmad:
i have a b12 diffency (just enough to be annoying) and the only thing that helps the pain is letting either the hot water beat down on my legs and arms while i sit in the shower... or sitting in the hot spa or the jacuzzi tub thing... 
sheeeesh.... :dohh:

i know deep down the :baby: is more than worth it .... 
the aggrivation of the do's and donts of trying is getting to me though...


----------



## annie00

yea my ticker is wrong.. My ticker was right for the past 3 months but when they took me off the metforphin it went crazy... as in im still waitin to start are something..

That sux about the shower thing be i have hot tub in my bathroom wow..


----------



## RNmommy

CaliGirl35 said:


> Yeah the hot tub and bath think is out too!! :( which is really hard since I have one in my BY... and I guess you are not supposed to take long hot showers either according to my dr. Those rules apply to the first trimester... my dr. did say though that I could go in after that if I set it to 99 and didn't stay in for more than 10 min. Now I like a hot hot tub and shower... so for me, it was pointless... it was sitting in a tub outside with goosebumps!!!!! :nope: Thats the one thing for me thats tough.... I love a HOT shower too!!! lol

LOL!!! Sitting in a tub with goosebumps. Thats funny! Yeah, Im the same way. I love my showers HOT! I look like a pink bunny when I come out. My husband hates it. Most of the time he refuses to get in with me. :)

But Effy, Cali is right. No hot tubs, hot baths or hot showers. SUCKS!!! 
If you want to take a lukewarm bubble bath, I think that would be ok. But I would double check about the bubbles. I know they can cause UTIs. But I use Bath & Body Works bubble bath and have never had a problem.


----------



## CaliGirl35

Yes, I am the same and my hubbie hates it too.... but I HATE getting in with him... its COLD.. he claims its "lukewarm" but its a LIE!!! LOL~

I do think the bubbles are ok and so is the lukewarm... my DR even suggested I temp my baths to make sure they were not to hot.... then looked at my hubbie and told him to test it ( as he explained me my temps vs his!!) grr... but told me as long as they were not above 99 and I was not in for more than 10 min, I should be ok....


----------



## EffyM

oh my!! Are all men wusses?? :winkwink:
mine hates it too... my daddy had to show him how to turn the hot water tank heater up for me cause i was tire of taking "brisk" showers... 
but appearntly he will need to turn it back down at some point. :haha:


----------



## CaliGirl35

EffyM said:


> oh my!! Are all men wusses?? :winkwink:
> mine hates it too... my daddy had to show him how to turn the hot water tank heater up for me cause i was tire of taking "brisk" showers...
> but appearntly he will need to turn it back down at some point. :haha:

:rofl: YES!!! This is why god gave the "birthing" to use strong women!!! :haha:


----------



## pinksandy3

hello all!! gosh i've missed so much since I was last here!! Which was only yesterday!

Caligirl - about the hot cramps - I had them last month for the first time too!! I was sooooo sure it was because I was pregnant - it was about 3 days before af showed - i was really surprised when af came as i hadn't felt the hot cramps before!!! however I'm hoping for you that it is better news!

LOVE LOVE LOVE the logo - i will attempt to add to my signature after i have posted this!

i am on cd15 and still no +opk which is really odd for me!!!:growlmad: and it means we have to keep bding and OH is getting tired!!! hehe it's usually me telling him I'm tired lol!!!!:blush:

aargh no hot showers??? eek!!!!! oh well it would be worth it!! :)

:dust:


----------



## EffyM

:rofl: right!!!

well i am getting extra achey in the past hour.... and bloated:blush:

i hope thats a good thing


----------



## CaliGirl35

Well my cramping is definitely feeling like AF will be showing her bitchy self any day now... I know I have been!! LOL :(


----------



## RNmommy

EffyM said:


> oh my!! Are all men wusses?? :winkwink:
> mine hates it too... my daddy had to show him how to turn the hot water tank heater up for me cause i was tire of taking "brisk" showers...
> but appearntly he will need to turn it back down at some point. :haha:




CaliGirl35 said:


> Yes, I am the same and my hubbie hates it too.... but I HATE getting in with him... its COLD.. he claims its "lukewarm" but its a LIE!!! LOL~
> 
> I do think the bubbles are ok and so is the lukewarm... my DR even suggested I temp my baths to make sure they were not to hot.... then looked at my hubbie and told him to test it ( as he explained me my temps vs his!!) grr... but told me as long as they were not above 99 and I was not in for more than 10 min, I should be ok....

:rofl: My hubby is THE SAME WAY!! I might as well just bathe with ice water if i shower with him.


----------



## RNmommy

FX for you Cali that the cramping is related to being preggers and not AF!!

Effy - FX for you too....

I am on CD 12. Now if I go based on a 28 day cycle, Im 3 days away from O. But I have no idea how long my cycles are. As my last one lasted 2 full months. And being Im on the Clomid now (first cycle), I have no idea how long it will be. 
I do know that I have to go back to the doctors between CD22-24 so I need to call my GYN tomorrow to make the appt. They're going to draw blood to test my hormone levels and see if the Clomid is helping. Im hoping they do an U/S to take a look at my ovaries. But if the Clomid at 50mg isn't helping with my ovulation and my levels are still low, I know that he is probably going to increase the dose to 100mg for next cycle.
Im continuing to have the minor twinges alternating between both ovaries but continue to have a negative OPK. I just tested again, simply because Im obsessed and scared I'll miss it, and it was very light. 
But Im sure Ive still got a few days to go. Im just worried, Like Rae said, that I have the king that won't get gradually darker. It'll just BAM! show up blazing positive and then POOF! nothing.
I HATE WAITING!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## pinkanhopeful

Hi fellow Beanstalkers

I want to change the thread name but I am unsure how to? any ideas???

Well took another test today and got a :bfn: but felt really sick this morning and now got some cramping, also throughout today I have felt dizzy and really hungry and been to the loo at least 15 times today (3 in an hour), gonna wait until the weekend to test again if no AF appears


----------



## pinkanhopeful

Name changed no worries xx


----------



## CaliGirl35

I HATE HATE HATE the waiting too.... man oh man... one way or another would just be lovely... move on... or do a super happy dance!!??? GRRRRR :growlmad:

@ pink.... how late are you?


----------



## pinkanhopeful

Was due on the 13th so 10 days late tomorrow


----------



## RNmommy

Hey Pink!
Thanks for changing the name!!!!

10 days late?? Damn! Waiting sucks!
Have you ever been this late before?


----------



## pinkanhopeful

Nope never, wanna know whats happening though it winds me up not knowing


----------



## CaliGirl35

RNmommy said:


> Hey Pink!
> Thanks for changing the name!!!!
> 
> 10 days late?? Damn! Waiting sucks!
> Have you ever been this late before?

yes thanks! :) 
And really?! Have you been this late? This is unusual... anyway u mis calculated? Time to get a blood test maybe?!


----------



## CaliGirl35

pinkanhopeful said:


> Hi fellow Beanstalkers
> 
> I want to change the thread name but I am unsure how to? any ideas???
> 
> Well took another test today and got a :bfn: but felt really sick this morning and now got some cramping, also throughout today I have felt dizzy and really hungry and been to the loo at least 15 times today (3 in an hour), gonna wait until the weekend to test again if no AF appears

What kind of test are you using?!


----------



## RNmommy

Hey Cali & Pink!!!
You never know....Anythings possible....You both might need to get bloods done. I know it is possible for urine tests to not show a pregnancy on occasion. Bloods wouldn't lie though, thats for sure. 

You know, I watch that show "I Didn't Know I Was Pregnant". At first, Im like "How can they not know?" I still don't understand going full term without knowing. But every one on that show says "I took a pregnancy test and it came out negative". 

That could be you girls - having negative urine but being preggers. 

US GIRLS CAN ALWAYS HOPE FOR THE BEST!!!

Pink - for being regular and then just going to being 10 days late....Thats gotta mean something.
FX for all my fellow BeanStalkers!!!


----------



## mk8

Hey girls

My, just caught up on all the messages! BUSY! 

RNMommy- updated my autosig... I like! :) 

Cali and Pink - Chin up girls. As the others on this thread say, anything's possible. And if this isn't your month, try to remain in good spirits, stay relaxed and enjoy the BD sessions! 

Annie- I will not rule out not ovulating. I checked out your chart and noticed you didn't chart for most of the beginning part, in which case, it is harder to see a pattern! Also, your temps can spike if you had disturbed sleep (mine does) and temping orally isn't as great I hear. Though personally, that's how I do it, I cannot handle sticking a thermometer up my wotsit first thing in the morning half asleep! Also, do you use OPKs? 

AF showed up properly today. Light period but definitely no longer "just spotting". Was a bit low but overall I am OK. DH seems to be alright about it, which is good. I really couldn't bear to see him upset. 

So what are people here doing in their quest for their bean? DO you ladies OPK and chart etc? 

I am going to try the sperm meets egg plan again this month - DH seems up for it! Woo! Cycle 4 now so hoping it's 4th time lucky for us!


----------



## RNmommy

Hey Cali.
I was just reading through some of the BFP announcements or Pregnancy test gallery, one of the two...>Anyways...Theres a lady who posted her BFP and she mentioned in her thread that she was having "hot" cramps.
Made me think of you. The post was called 8dpo.
Maybe you could shoot her a message and chat with her about the cramping. 

:thumbup:


----------



## CaliGirl35

GL mk8~ Sorry the bitch showed up. But I agree... stay positive and your time will come. Everything happens for a reason... and if I am not getting my BFP so that I can have a sticky bean the next time and not another mc, I am fully fine with it, so thats what I am telling myself!!! ;) 

Pink- I think RNmommy is right and you should really consider a blood test?! (not for me yet... since I am not even really late yet! 

Annie- sorry no help for charting yet..

I only used the OPK's this month for the first time..:growlmad: confusing, I say!

AF is def coming, cramps STILL!!!!! :growlmad: and I have had mid to upper back pain for the last 2 days... could be how I slept, But I thin kits AF related.. keep you girls posted. Sure she will be here tomorrow. Thurs at the latest, and I am ok with it... just ready to move onto the next cycle and try try try again!! :)


----------



## RNmommy

mk8 said:


> Hey girls
> 
> My, just caught up on all the messages! BUSY!
> 
> RNMommy- updated my autosig... I like! :)
> 
> Cali and Pink - Chin up girls. As the others on this thread say, anything's possible. And if this isn't your month, try to remain in good spirits, stay relaxed and enjoy the BD sessions!
> 
> Annie- I will not rule out not ovulating. I checked out your chart and noticed you didn't chart for most of the beginning part, in which case, it is harder to see a pattern! Also, your temps can spike if you had disturbed sleep (mine does) and temping orally isn't as great I hear. Though personally, that's how I do it, I cannot handle sticking a thermometer up my wotsit first thing in the morning half asleep! Also, do you use OPKs?
> 
> AF showed up properly today. Light period but definitely no longer "just spotting". Was a bit low but overall I am OK. DH seems to be alright about it, which is good. I really couldn't bear to see him upset.
> 
> So what are people here doing in their quest for their bean? DO you ladies OPK and chart etc?
> 
> I am going to try the sperm meets egg plan again this month - DH seems up for it! Woo! Cycle 4 now so hoping it's 4th time lucky for us!

Hey mk!
LMAO!!! about sticking the thermometer in 'places'.....hahahaha. Thats funny!
Sorry to hear about AF. That witch is a b*tch!!!
What is the "sperm meets egg" plan? (Is that a stupid question? I feel like its something im supposed to know.)


----------



## CaliGirl35

RNmommy said:


> Hey Cali.
> I was just reading through some of the BFP announcements or Pregnancy test gallery, one of the two...>Anyways...Theres a lady who posted her BFP and she mentioned in her thread that she was having "hot" cramps.
> Made me think of you. The post was called 8dpo.
> Maybe you could shoot her a message and chat with her about the cramping.
> 
> :thumbup:

Thanks- I will look into it! :thumbup:


----------



## CaliGirl35

RNmommy~ I looked, but I can't find the thread?


----------



## mk8

RNMommy - Sperm meets egg plan (SMEP) in a nutshell is when you do it like rabbits! Haha. It goes like this:

Start to BD every other day from CD 8 
Start OPK on CD10
When you get a positive OPK, BD that day and every day for two days after (so 3 days of BD in a row)
Rest for 1 day
BD once more

I tried it last month with DH but no luck :( Though here's hoping it works out this month for us. It supposedly helps for people who had a miscarriage in the past for some reason. 

Babydust to us all!:dust:


----------



## RNmommy

Hey Cali,
Im not sure how to attach a link on a post but try this....
https://www.babyandbump.com/showthread.php?t=568372&referrerid=140486

Mk, 
Thats sounds like a good time....LOL!
Im on CD 12 so hoping I 'O' soon. Gave hubby yesterday off because I was wearing him out.....LOL. But my OPK is still light so I dont think Im gonna O today or tomorrow. 
We'll see what the morning test says. I am going to force myself to wait until after 10am tomorrow to test. Thats what the leaflet for my tests recommends. FX for a darker OPK.


----------



## Lisa92881

RNmommy said:


> Hey Cali,
> Im not sure how to attach a link on a post but try this....
> https://www.babyandbump.com/showthread.php?t=568372&referrerid=140486
> 
> Mk,
> Thats sounds like a good time....LOL!
> Im on CD 12 so hoping I 'O' soon. Gave hubby yesterday off because I was wearing him out.....LOL. But my OPK is still light so I dont think Im gonna O today or tomorrow.
> We'll see what the morning test says. I am going to force myself to wait until after 10am tomorrow to test. Thats what the leaflet for my tests recommends. FX for a darker OPK.

I feel like I'm months away from OV! AAAAHHHH! Of course I did another stupid OPK today even though I'm not even close, haha! :dohh:


----------



## raelynn

Wow ladies! I miss so much while I'm at work!

RNmommy - I've been having the same twinges and dull cramps every day now since CD8. I took soy isoflavones this cycle and it is supposed to work like clomid so we're probably experiencing the same thing. They're mostly on the left side for me so I wonder if that is the side I'll ovulate on this cycle.

My OPKs are still negative but they probably still will be for at least a few more days. The shortest cycle I ever remember having was 30 days so I'd still have to wait until around CD 14 on my shortest cycle. Waiting is a pain! 



mk8 said:


> I cannot handle sticking a thermometer up my wotsit first thing in the morning half asleep!

I don't think I have ever laughed so hard at a post on here. I completely agree though. I hear that orally isn't as consistent as vaginally but no thanks. And imagine if you got confused and used it to temp orally again...um no. My temps have been pretty consistent anyways usually97.27 or 97.5 with a few in-between.

I found out that I get to have braces again today...oh joy. This time because of my bad gums. Lovely genetics. Thankfully my hubby doesn't have the gum issues so our kids will have a chance.


----------



## mk8

Happy to amuse Rae! Some people temp anally too! Imagine if you mixed up oral/vaginal/anal temping! Eww! 

RNMommy- SMEP gets super tiring I tell ya! But DH and I want a baby badly so for the greater good, we gotta do what we gotta do! LOL, remember the early days when doing it a few times a day was easy!


----------



## raelynn

Hubby might have the stamina for that but not me. TTC makes him happier cause I never say "not tonight" anymore :)


----------



## RNmommy

Oh my gosh!!! I know, I remember when it was normal to go at it again and again and again. Now Im like ' ehhh, a couple times a week is good for me '. 
Except now, though. Couple times a week wont work when the (egg) gettin is good. LOL!!!


----------



## RNmommy

raelynn said:


> Hubby might have the stamina for that but not me. TTC makes him happier cause I never say "not tonight" anymore :)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## CaliGirl35

mk8 and rae~ :rofl: funny stuff girls!! :haha:
And yes... I DO remember those days!!! :winkwink:


----------



## raelynn

Those are called "vacation days" now. Hey, if this month doesn't work, we have vacation in April could be a good time for baby-makin' :)


----------



## annie00

mk8- Thank u i will just wait and see what happens.... I have a HUGE under my skin pimple in the middle of my chin... IT HURTS like hell... LMAO... that is unusual for me.. 

thanks everyone!!!:):)


----------



## raelynn

I get those around ovulation or around AF and they suck! It is the only time I break out now and they can't be avoided. Though I've been breaking out yesterday and today so maybe a good sign for earlier ovulation!


----------



## CaliGirl35

Ok girls... I had posted this on a different thread.... but wanted your opinions? 

(EVEN THOUGH YES I still know af is coming!! :) )


Well last month I started on the 24th and if I stay on a 28 day cycle I should start on the 24th again... Since my mc though, they have been the following

Nov 27th Day I had MC 
(so from Nov-Dec 32-33 day cycle)
Dec 25 spotted some then stopped till the 28th or 29th was the start of af ( not positive on that one 
(From Dec to Jan 32-33 day cycle again)
Jan 29th start af
(from jan to feb 27 day cycle)
Feb 24th start af

SOOO I am assuming I am back on the 28 day cycle since my last one was right on.. I guess that means I should start tomorrow...? Thursday would be 28 though..

Thoughts??
AND IF I did actually O on the 15th would I get a positive on my test yet? UGGG!!!! Damn body!! 


oh yeah and so this month ( the first I have used OPK's) on CD7, 8 and 9 I had 2 lines.. but the test line was not as dark as my control line... so I thought it was negative and we only BD'd on CD9. I was waiting for it to get darker as I thought thats what was happening, instead on CD10 it went to an obvious negative! Soooo... then I thought ok, it hasn't happened yet, but in the mid cycle days when I thought I'd O it was STILL NEG.... sooo then on CD21 I got a definite positive @ 10:30 am but at 4:30 pm it was a definite negative.... so I am truly confused and really don't know if I O'd at all?! Neither times did I have EWCM, but on CD11 & 12 I had clear cm but not the EWCM and not a ton of it either?!

So what do you think?


----------



## mk8

CaliGirl35 said:


> Ok girls... I had posted this on a different thread.... but wanted your opinions?
> 
> (EVEN THOUGH YES I still know af is coming!! :) )
> 
> 
> Well last month I started on the 24th and if I stay on a 28 day cycle I should start on the 24th again... Since my mc though, they have been the following
> 
> Nov 27th Day I had MC
> (so from Nov-Dec 32-33 day cycle)
> Dec 25 spotted some then stopped till the 28th or 29th was the start of af ( not positive on that one
> (From Dec to Jan 32-33 day cycle again)
> Jan 29th start af
> (from jan to feb 27 day cycle)
> Feb 24th start af
> 
> SOOO I am assuming I am back on the 28 day cycle since my last one was right on.. I guess that means I should start tomorrow...? Thursday would be 28 though..
> 
> Thoughts??
> AND IF I did actually O on the 15th would I get a positive on my test yet? UGGG!!!! Damn body!!
> 
> 
> oh yeah and so this month ( the first I have used OPK's) on CD7, 8 and 9 I had 2 lines.. but the test line was not as dark as my control line... so I thought it was negative and we only BD'd on CD9. I was waiting for it to get darker as I thought thats what was happening, instead on CD10 it went to an obvious negative! Soooo... then I thought ok, it hasn't happened yet, but in the mid cycle days when I thought I'd O it was STILL NEG.... sooo then on CD21 I got a definite positive @ 10:30 am but at 4:30 pm it was a definite negative.... so I am truly confused and really don't know if I O'd at all?! Neither times did I have EWCM, but on CD11 & 12 I had clear cm but not the EWCM and not a ton of it either?!
> 
> So what do you think?

Toughy... I think that you ovulated on/just after CD21. I hear that OPKs may only show a positive in a v small window, which is why some people test twice a day. That's what I intend to do this cycle- I will test at noon and again at 7pm to see what the difference is. 

Try not to worry too much though and allow some time for your body to recover. I can imagine that is easier said than done though. I have a friend who miscarried in Aug and it took 3 months for her cycles to have some form of regularity. Good luck!


----------



## RNmommy

OOH, it sounds like you O'd around CD21. Like mk and rae said in their posts...sometimes a woman will only get a blaznig positive for a few hours. So i have decided to test twice a day fir sure now because I didnt know that. 
Maybe we should all buy stock in these OPKs....We could make some money...LOL!!!!

P.S. See, if you O'd on CD21 then you're only a few DPO. If you are preggers, it prob wouldn't show up yet.

FX!!!!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## mk8

OPK stocks.... like it!!!!


----------



## RNmommy

So, apparently when you want to bake something you need to ACTUALLY put it in the oven!!! DUH! I swear this TTC business is making me crazy!!!

My mind is permanently stuck on OPKs and 2 lines!!! LOL!

Good night girls....I'll see you on the flip side!!!


----------



## mk8

Hi ladies 

Another day in the life of ttc. Weather's great here in london. 

So today is technically day 2 of AF. So far its been v light. Hmm. Do light periods affect conception i wonder? 

Rmommy- opk not currently on my brain but getting that bFp is! Feeling v impatient today. 

Girls- any news?


----------



## Ladybird77

Morning ladies! Weather is great here in the midlands too, sun is shining, birds are singing... Would be a perfect day if I could even just get a 'high' on my CBFM but probably not gonna happen for a few more days!

Mk8 - I agree with the girls, it looks like you did ovulate on CD21, it is very confusing though isn't it and I'm totally with you on the feeling impatient thing! FX'd for you.

How is everyone else today?

Xxx


----------



## mk8

Hi ladies 

Another day in the life of ttc. Weather's great here in london. 

So today is technically day 2 of AF. So far its been v light. Hmm. Do light periods affect conception i wonder? 

Rmommy- opk not currently on my brain but getting that bFp is! Feeling v impatient today. 

Girls- any news?


----------



## Ladybird77

How odd! My last post has appeared above yours MK8 - even though I posted after... part of my reply is to you! lol

Looks like it's going to be Weird Wednesday! x


----------



## RNmommy

Good morning buddies!!!!

@ Mk - I didn't realize you started your AF. Have you taken an HPT? If its very light & spottish, maybe implantation bleeding?? 

@ Lady - I know what you mean!!!! I just use the little OPK test strips but Im praying for 2 dark lines today, or at least a darker one. 
Im thinking I might get a diff brand just to see if it makes a difference. Maybe do both brands at the same time for a couple days and see what happens, se what the better one is. Im lost. Im just so worried Im going to miss it. Or worse, just not O. But Im hoping the Clomid kicks my ovaries into gear!!!


----------



## Ladybird77

RNmommy said:


> Good morning buddies!!!!
> 
> @ Mk - I didn't realize you started your AF. Have you taken an HPT? If its very light & spottish, maybe implantation bleeding??
> 
> @ Lady - I know what you mean!!!! I just use the little OPK test strips but Im praying for 2 dark lines today, or at least a darker one.
> Im thinking I might get a diff brand just to see if it makes a difference. Maybe do both brands at the same time for a couple days and see what happens, se what the better one is. Im lost. Im just so worried Im going to miss it. Or worse, just not O. But Im hoping the Clomid kicks my ovaries into gear!!!

If you're thinking of a different brand, the clearblue digital OPKs are good... they just give you the smiley face if it's positive. I used them before I got my CBFM as I was driving myself mad analysing lines :wacko: lol

On a slightly different topic - does anyone else get massively frustrated at not being able to get on BnB at work?! My desk is in the middle of our office so everyone can see my screen and no one here knows I'm TTC, so I find myself sneaking off upstairs to one of the spare offices at lunchtime (and sometimes at other intervals during the day!) for some illicit BnB'ing :shhh:


----------



## RNmommy

LOL!!! Lady, thats funny!!!!
You sneaky thing, you!!!
At the moment, I am not working. I rceently moved and took the time to get my little one adjusted to changing schools. Im currently looking for a part time job just to bring in some extra money. 
But I do find myself on this website ALL the time. I am so ADDICTED!!!!!


----------



## EffyM

good morning ladies!!!

its a beautiful day in florida as well!!! :):) Thank goodness the sun has returned to the sunshine state!!!

sooo i know im only 6dpo today but i am also "6 days before my missed period" so i took a frer and got a BFN :( 
i know implantation has not taken place yet and if it has hasnt produced enough hcg to make it noticable but i was jsut hoping!!!!

i have felt weird the last couple of days and am really in the hopes that it isnt actually a cold. lol 

happy hump day ya'all!!


----------



## Ladybug2009

Hi girls. 

Looking for TTC buddy and hopfully go on to be bump buddy. I have finished AF 2day so anyone close? Would be great to chat.

xxx


----------



## EffyM

LADY: thats awesome!
i can get on here at work but should i be not really LOL 
and there are several restricted by my server links and google searches that i can not do... but on the flip side im the only one in my region that has full access granted to view youtube! wth??!! LOL


----------



## RNmommy

Hey LadyBug2009!! Welcome!
I am CD13 right now....waiting to O. 
How are you doing today?


----------



## RNmommy

Hey Effy!
Where do you live in FL?
Im hoping for a +OPK so I have a reason to HUMP on HumpDay....LOL!


----------



## Ladybug2009

Hi @ RNmommy - Im ok u? how u tracking o? Im abit up the wall at min had longer af than normal so finsihed today after 24days so hopfully my tearn will b soon. Fingered crossed for all girls in here. Im new to ttc again but followered bnb lastyear when i was ttc and pregnant with my daughter. x


----------



## EffyM

sunny sw fl 
the cape coral ft. myers area. 

we did a lil "humpin around" :rofl: this morning
i hope that doesnt mess with my bean sticking


----------



## annie00

Good morning ladies.. WOW its a BEAUTIFUL day in Louisiana !!! My throat is scratchy this morning!! would yall like to see a update on my chart??
i think she did Ovulate on 22 bc i no it normal to only get a OPK one time a month..<<read that somewhere>>>

im gonna post my chart if yall dont wanna see it oh wll.. but it makes me feel better if other people read it bc i have no IDEA wtf im looking at LMAO


----------



## annie00

IM READY TO JUST GIVE UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug:


----------



## annie00

wow ladies im sick to my stomach<<like a burnin feeling>> its a weird feeling!!!! im not hungry bc i just woke up... weird!


----------



## EffyM

i would love to help with yoru chart but i have no idea about temping... 
and to be honest from stalking other charts i think i am going to need a full blown 4 hour course on what the heck to do :)


----------



## EffyM

ok girls weird weird feeling

i have been having off and on weird cramps i gues syou would call them... the best way i discribed it to my mom is similar to a stictch in my side... anyways 
today it has sunk lower into my front low abdomen area and the weird part is it alternates sides... it was on my left for a while then it stopped and now its on the right front and back... 

what the heck is this?????? wouldn't any type of implantation pain be on one side???


----------



## annie00

i agree effy im still cnfussed with chartin..its not easy.. i just wanna know if im ovulating are not so when i go to the dr i already no what she is gonna say kinda thing... 

im not sure about the pain on the side but google it.. type in << is pain on side due to implantion... something like that..


----------



## raelynn

Nasty nasty day here in Maryland. Gray, rainy, and cold. I can't get on at work either. No one there knows we're trying plus I'm in a cubicle so everyone could see. Its torture though. I do come home for lunch so I get a quick fix then :)

OPKs are _still_ negative. Ugh! But CM is getting closer to ewcm so I'm hoping!


----------



## CaliGirl35

Hi girls!! 

SO AF arrived this morning with a vengeance!! I hate her guts!! lol~ 
Weirs thing ... sounds like mk8 you and I are in the same boat... this morning when it came it was extremely heavy (sorry tmi) but now its SUPER light? WTH is that all about?! My cycle usually lasts 4 days with day 4 being very light, but the first two days are usually heavy....

For the rest of you I hope you get your go ahead to really start BDing or your BFP's!!!! :) FX

anything new?


----------



## RNmommy

@ Ladybug - Im tacking O using my OPKs. Thats it. Ive got them all taped to a note pad and dated. LOL! I havent come up with a better way to keep them in order yet. I don't temp. I tried but its too confusing and I always forget to take it before I get up. :(

@ Rae - I know, mine was still negative today. Its weird, because CD 11 I had that nice one but stillw asn't +. Then yesterday the second line was almost non-existent. Then this morning's test was a little darker again. So Im hoping when I do my second test at 7pm that it'll still be getting darker. 

@ Annie - Im so sorry I can't offer any advice on the chart. Im clueless when it comes to that. As a nurse, you think I'd be able to fgiure it out, but I think the blonde in me gets in my way with it....LOL!!!!

@ Effy - How many DPO are you today??? Hey, you never know....you could have twinsies implanting. LOL!!!!


*I honestly don't know what implantation feels like. My first pregnancy, I was only 17 when I got pregnant (ended in MC at 3 1/2 mo). And then with my son (who is now 6) I was on the Depo shot so never expected to get pregnant. Anything I might have felt before the +HPT I must have dismissed as something else. 

So, even though Ive been pregnant 2 times, I still have no idea.... :wacko:


----------



## CaliGirl35

RNmommy... I bet you are going to get your BFP any day now!!!! ;) 

Annie.. again, I am NO help at the charting thing either... sorry hun! :(


----------



## RNmommy

CaliGirl35 said:


> Hi girls!!
> 
> SO AF arrived this morning with a vengeance!! I hate her guts!! lol~
> Weirs thing ... sounds like mk8 you and I are in the same boat... this morning when it came it was extremely heavy (sorry tmi) but now its SUPER light? WTH is that all about?! My cycle usually lasts 4 days with day 4 being very light, but the first two days are usually heavy....
> 
> For the rest of you I hope you get your go ahead to really start BDing or your BFP's!!!! :) FX
> 
> anything new?

Oh, Cali I am so sorry!!!!! That damn witch!!!! She gets us every time!!!!
Nothing new here yet. Just waiting to O still. Sounds exciting, huh? LOL!
Check out the designer hospital gowns at Diapers.com. I am so treating myself to one when I get my BFP!!!! I already told my husband and he just chuckled.


----------



## EffyM

sorry Cali :flower:

RN i am about 6 dpo right now... i took a frer thins morning ( basically to get my poas fix as i knew that it was going to be neg due to all the other stuff) 

TWINS??!!! oh yikes!!! :dohh:
a girl at work has 4 year old twins b & G
and another is pg with twins due any second now b&g 
and my cousin just had twin girls
and i found out my great grandfather was a twin sooo again... YIKES!!!! :rofl:


----------



## CaliGirl35

Thanks ladies... it sucks but I suppose its not my time... everything for a reason right? I am going to stay positive... but you know what really stinks.. the hubbie is off to Tx on Sat. for a whole week and pretty sure he will be gone during my time!!! waahhhh....

LOL~ I will ck out that site too!! ;)

Effy... maybe you will get TWINS too!!!!!! Oh my!!! :) Can't wait to hear!!!!


----------



## RNmommy

Oh Cali, that sucks too!!! Maybe you'll O a little later then and he'll still have time to catch that eggie!!!! LOL!

Effy, twins run in my family too. My sisters are identical twins and one of my grandmothers was a twin.
My husbands father is a twin (fraternal). But I do believe it is only on the woman's side that effects the twin factor (or fertility meds... :) ) I could be wrong though.

Twinsies would be nice!!!! Its funny, I never really wanted a girl before because Im such a tomboy. And i love having my little boy. Things are so simple for boys. But now I kinda find myself wanting a little girl. Strange!


----------



## CaliGirl35

LOL! I didn't either.. and now that my "little girl" is about to be 16.... I find that I would love to have another... the thought of her moving out...NOOO!!!! - I will try to bribe her to stay, we have a great college here and free place to live!! LOL

Maybe you will both get twins?!!!!!! :) Wouldn't that be busy and exciting!!! :)


----------



## EffyM

it has taken some convincing of my hubby to even start the ttc process.. because "we cant afford a baby" blah blah blah i'm sorry my mom raised 2 kids and she "couldnt afford it" but you do what ya gotta do... .

so even the possibility of twins freaked him out.... 
i would love to have a b&g but im getting OLDer as he would say so if we do have 2 kids at any point in time it would have to be twins now LOL :rofl:


----------



## mk8

Evening ladies. 

Ladybug- welcome! 

Lady- ovulating on cd22 wasn't me, it was annie. But thx for responding. Oh u crack me up with your illicit bnb sessions. Lol. I actually sneak off to the ladies with my internet phone! 

California- we are in the same boat! What cycle of ttcing are you on? I'm now on c4, cd2. Period v weird. Very very light spotting Mon. More yest- light period then stopped this morning, then thick dark maroon period then fresh blood p late afternoon. Grossed out yet girls? Lol. I've had odd periods like this since jan- periods on time, no pain but they're lighter and u get brown discharge 2 or 1 days before. Saw doc who thought nothing too worrying but suggested asmear so booked in for nxt Mon. 

Annie- do you do your chart on fertility friend? 

So for you mums - tell us your get pregnant stories the first time. What were your plans to success?


----------



## CaliGirl35

LOL! The not able to afford it is the reason I am starting over 16 years later!!! Lol- yet we are still not there! HA! we finally decided its now or never.. we will make it work!! I made it work when I had my daughter right after I turned 17... and managed to support her just fine.. I am pretty sure I can do it again! LOL- 
So can you!! :)


----------



## mk8

Evening ladies. 

Ladybug- welcome! 

Lady- ovulating on cd22 wasn't me, it was annie. But thx for responding. Oh u crack me up with your illicit bnb sessions. Lol. I actually sneak off to the ladies with my internet phone! 

California- we are in the same boat! What cycle of ttcing are you on? I'm now on c4, cd2. Period v weird. Very very light spotting Mon. More yest- light period then stopped this morning, then thick dark maroon period then fresh blood p late afternoon. Grossed out yet girls? Lol. I've had odd periods like this since jan- periods on time, no pain but they're lighter and u get brown discharge 2 or 1 days before. Saw doc who thought nothing too worrying but suggested asmear so booked in for nxt Mon. 

Annie- do you do your chart on fertility friend? 

So for you mums - tell us your get pregnant stories the first time. What were your plans to success?


----------



## CaliGirl35

Yes welcome!! :) 

@ mk8~ Well we started NTTP in Sept... worked the very first time!!! Lost the baby in Nov... Had to wait few mo to try again so now we are fully TTC and this will be cycle 3!!! grrrrrrr :growlmad: Worries me, I have to admit! 

As for the first time....I was 16... what more can I say!!! Young and NOT careful!! I DON'T want that for my daughter.. I want her to go to college, live with her girlfriends, get a career etc. But she is my life and although I was young she is the very best part of me, the best thing that could have happened to me, and I would not change a thing, for I would not have her! ;) <3


----------



## annie00

wow everyone is on.. yeap i do chart on ff.. it hasnt confirmed it yet.. i feel so hopeless.. i wish i would just ovulate.......:(


----------



## annie00

its weird readin how everyone got pregnant being young and now when they wont one it doesnt happen so easily... wow... i have never been pregnant my whole life ill be 23 in may


----------



## pinksandy3

hey all! wow it always takes ages to read all the messages each evening - I can't get on bnb at work either...well i could but I have a sneaky feeling that they monitor who goes where which is not good!

sorry caligirl that the :witch: showed...hopefully you will have chance to bd in your fertile time even though your hubby is away!

good luck RNMommy with the opks! if it helps I had a negative opk yesterday evening about 6pm (there was barely a line at all) then at 11pm last night....BAM!!! completely positive!!!! so it can come on really quickly!!! i just did another about an hour ago (7pm) and it's still positive but only just so I reckon my surge does last less than 24 hours!!

So hopefully I will be ovulating today or tomorrow which is good because we bd'd this morning! just have to watch for the temp rises now! And it's worked out that I will be about 11dpo on my birthday so maybe a good time to test??? But then maybe not in case it's a bfn?!!!!! eeeeeeek!!!:shrug:

:dust: to all!!


----------



## Ladybird77

Whoops sorry MK8! I spent that long reading posts to catch up on what was going on that I got mixed up... I still do! Sneaking off to the ladies with phone is genius... have to try that one! lol

Welcome Ladybug... there's two of us now!

All this talk of twins is making me want twins now... at the age of 34 it would make life a whole lot easier to get the 2 children I dream of all done in one go!


----------



## RNmommy

Hey Pink!!!
Yeah, that would be a fantastic present!!!! 
FX those little swimmers catch that eggie!!!!

Now you've got me a little nervous...LOL!!! Im testing again in 2 1/2 hrs so maybe a positive. 

Im just not sure what my cycle is going to be like. If this Clomid makes me have a regular cycle, then I should be O'ing anyday now. But considering my cycles have been all over the place in the past year, ranging from 32days to 2 months, I have no idea. And its so FRUSTRATING!!!!!


And this morning I was getting all jittery watching A Baby Story & Make Room For Multiples. On both shows they had women that had multiples from Clomid. One had twins and one had triplets. Both ladies got preggers on first round!!!


----------



## annie00

i dont want twins.. srry... lol... doesnt run in my family r dh family.. yay.. i forgot to tell yall im biddin on 100 opks for 2 dollars... so im gonna start doin that... hope yall can help me with that when i get them....lol


----------



## RNmommy

Ladybird77 said:


> All this talk of twins is making me want twins now... at the age of 34 it would make life a whole lot easier to get the 2 children I dream of all done in one go!

Thats what Im saying!!! I just turned 30 so twins would be a great way for getting a bigger family faster. My hubby would probably have a heart attack!!!!


----------



## RNmommy

annie00 said:


> i dont want twins.. srry... lol... doesnt run in my family r dh family.. yay.. i forgot to tell yall im biddin on 100 opks for 2 dollars... so im gonna start doin that... hope yall can help me with that when i get them....lol

Now the OPKs I could probably help you with. Charting, not so much!!! LOL!


----------



## annie00

my sister was on clomid n metforphin and it took 3 rounds to get preg. n she only had one boy..now they tryin again n she already have taken 5 rounds n nothing.. she is gonna hate me if i fall preg before her...yikees


----------



## annie00

ty u rn ill remeber that boo


----------



## CaliGirl35

@annie- you are still young hun... you will get your BFP!!! Don't you worry!! How long have you been TTC?

@pink, thanks... but woo-wee!! Yeah on the fertile time!!! I think this is your month and I HOPE HOPE HOPE you get your BFP on your birthday!!!! ;) Keeping my FX!! When did your af start?

@lady77- I hear ya... I just turned 33 yesterday, twins would be awesome... but SO much work!!!!! lol I really don't know how ppl do it?! Where r u in your cycle?


----------



## EffyM

RNmommy said:


> Ladybird77 said:
> 
> 
> All this talk of twins is making me want twins now... at the age of 34 it would make life a whole lot easier to get the 2 children I dream of all done in one go!
> 
> Thats what Im saying!!! I just turned 30 so twins would be a great way for getting a bigger family faster. My hubby would probably have a heart attack!!!!Click to expand...

twins would be easier for me sort of... but from what i have been told have 2 babbies is like 8 times the work ....


----------



## CaliGirl35

@rnmommy... I think I would have a heart attack too!!!! LOL
How many times r u testing a day?


----------



## CaliGirl35

EffyM said:


> RNmommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladybird77 said:
> 
> 
> All this talk of twins is making me want twins now... at the age of 34 it would make life a whole lot easier to get the 2 children I dream of all done in one go!
> 
> Thats what Im saying!!! I just turned 30 so twins would be a great way for getting a bigger family faster. My hubby would probably have a heart attack!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> twins would be easier for me sort of... but from what i have been told have 2 babbies is like 8 times the work ....Click to expand...

uuuhhhhh yeah!!! Right?! ho-boy, I could really not imagine!!


----------



## annie00

cali- over a yr..:(


----------



## CaliGirl35

annie00 said:


> cali- over a yr..:(

ok.. and you have not done the OPK's yet right?? Are you on FF?


----------



## CaliGirl35

Oh and regular cycles? How long are they?


----------



## Baby4u14

I'm new to this site ans im TTC too. Me n mi hubby sort of missed last month..since i started last friday...it was very disappointing :(


----------



## RNmommy

CaliGirl35 said:


> @rnmommy... I think I would have a heart attack too!!!! LOL
> How many times r u testing a day?

@Effy - 2 babies, 8 times the work.....you know, somehow that makes sense!!!! LOL!!!! Just imagine them wanting to be fed and needing to be changed at the same time!!! Talk about a nightmare!!!! But it'd sure be fun to try!!!! I might end up bald from ripping my hair out, but hey, then at least I'd get to change my hair style often with cool wigs!!!!

@Cali - I am testing twice a day. I finally forced myself to get on a regular schedule that makes sense for me. So I have started testing between 10-11am and then my second daily test at 7pm. That way I dont miss the opportunity to :sex: during my fertile period either before he goes to work or when he comes home. Did that make sense at all? I know I just kinda rambled....LOL!!!


----------



## pinksandy3

RNmommy said:


> Hey Pink!!!
> Yeah, that would be a fantastic present!!!!
> FX those little swimmers catch that eggie!!!!
> 
> Now you've got me a little nervous...LOL!!! Im testing again in 2 1/2 hrs so maybe a positive.
> 
> Fingers crossed for your positive opk!! keep us posted!!


----------



## pinksandy3

CaliGirl35 said:


> @pink, thanks... but woo-wee!! Yeah on the fertile time!!! I think this is your month and I HOPE HOPE HOPE you get your BFP on your birthday!!!! ;) Keeping my FX!! When did your af start?

cd1 for me this month was 8th march so assuming i ov today or tomorrow that will be cd16 or 17 which is pretty late ov for me! not sure if thats good or bad?!!! oh well hopefully onto the 2ww now and thanks for the FX !!! :thumbup:


a guy at work today (who has a 4 month old)said he thought it would be useful to have twins cos they are at the same stage all the time (instead of a toddler running round while you are trying to feed a baby etc!)....hadn't thought of it that way I guess!!


----------



## pinksandy3

Baby4u14 said:


> I'm new to this site ans im TTC too. Me n mi hubby sort of missed last month..since i started last friday...it was very disappointing :(

welcome! hope that you start to feel more positive soon! hopefully this thread will help! :flower:


----------



## mk8

annie - was that your first chart? have you been to the doctors at all? i think doctors advise going to them if no success after 1 year of ttc. im sure everything will be ok and you will get a bfp in due course! if you do need a helping hand, people tell me there are a lot of meds to help. so try not to worry too much, though i can understand it is hard not to! baby dust to you hun!

so, reading all the posts, it appears some of you lovely ladies at ttc baby #2! so far, i think its myself, annie and ladybird who are ttc #1...any more??


----------



## pinksandy3

mk8 said:


> so, reading all the posts, it appears some of you lovely ladies at ttc baby #2! so far, i think its myself, annie and ladybird who are ttc #1...any more??

yep I'm ttc#1 too! :)


----------



## Lisa92881

I'm also TTC #1 !!! (and may be crazy to say that I also think twins would be fun!!!) :haha:


----------



## RNmommy

Baby4u14 said:


> I'm new to this site ans im TTC too. Me n mi hubby sort of missed last month..since i started last friday...it was very disappointing :(

OOOHHH!! I cant believe I missed this post!!!! 
Welcome Welcome!!!! What CD are you on???


----------



## raelynn

I'm trying for #1 too! 

Phew, just caught up on everything I missed since my lunch break.
RNmommy, your OPKs sound really similar to mine. I had a pretty close to positive on on CD9 and then the last couple days have been barely a line at all. The one I took at 2:30 today was almost as dark as the one from CD 9 but still not positive. Hubby is finally over his sickness so at least I know we'll be good to go when I finally ovulate. The mild twinges and cramps I've been having since CD 8 got much stronger today but they're still off and on. Maybe the eggy is almost ready to pop out?


----------



## CaliGirl35

Welcome baby! 

RNmommy- yes :) it did make sense!! 

So I ck'd the due date calculator and IF IF IF I were to get preg this cycle... it would give me a due date of 12-28 and mk8 you would be Dec 27th!!! hummmm..... 
Pink you would be Dec 13th!!! My fav number!! Lucky 13!!! :)


----------



## CaliGirl35

is it just mk8 and I with our monthly jerkface right now?


----------



## RNmommy

@Rae - It sounds like it!!!! Maybe you'll get a couple of eggies to pop out!!! That seems to be the theme topic of today. 

I havent had any twinges today :(

But only a couple of more hrs until OPK#2 for the day. So im keeping FX!!!


----------



## MrsGrimes

Hello Ladies! I've taken some time to read your thread and you all are hilarious! I've noticed that I'm on track with a couple of you ladies. Would I be able to join your awesome thread? :flower:


----------



## RNmommy

Oh thats so fun. I just put my info in the due date calculator and IF i got preggers this cycle mine would be due Dec 16th!!!
We've got lots of Bdays in December in my family!!!!


----------



## mk8

Ahhhh fab. So quite a few 1st time TTC'ers! :) 

TTC #1 = Annie, Ladybird, Pink, Lisa. 

TTC #2 = RNMommy and Cali 

So what is everybody's game plan? Are you doing anything "special"? 

I am doing sperm meets egg plan for the second month this month (after my period ends). I am also charting for the second month and doing OPKs every day (1x per day initially and then 2x per day from CD 10). I also take pregnacare conception vitamins, as does my hubby! 

TTC cycle #4! Hope this is it for me!


----------



## RNmommy

MrsGrimes said:


> Hello Ladies! I've taken some time to read your thread and you all are hilarious! I've noticed that I'm on track with a couple of you ladies. Would I be able to join your awesome thread? :flower:

Of course!!! I think I can speak for my fellow ladies and say "WELCOME".
We would never turn down a buddy.
Im on CD13 and on first round of Clomid.
What about you???


----------



## Baby4u14

pinksandy3 said:


> Baby4u14 said:
> 
> 
> I'm new to this site ans im TTC too. Me n mi hubby sort of missed last month..since i started last friday...it was very disappointing :(
> 
> welcome! hope that you start to feel more positive soon! hopefully this thread will help! :flower:Click to expand...

me too! I'm hoping to pinpoint my ovulation these next few weeks!! I'm really excited!:winkwink:


----------



## mk8

mk8 said:


> Ahhhh fab. So quite a few 1st time TTC'ers! :)
> 
> TTC #1 = Annie, Ladybird, Pink, Lisa.
> 
> TTC #2 = RNMommy and Cali
> 
> So what is everybody's game plan? Are you doing anything "special"?
> 
> I am doing sperm meets egg plan for the second month this month (after my period ends). I am also charting for the second month and doing OPKs every day (1x per day initially and then 2x per day from CD 10). I also take pregnacare conception vitamins, as does my hubby!
> 
> TTC cycle #4! Hope this is it for me!

Adding Rae to ttc#1 also!

Welcome Mrs! 

Awe- so sweet of you to calculate my due date Cali! Heh heh. I really want a baby this side of the year... Here's hoping eh?! For all of us!


----------



## Baby4u14

RNmommy said:


> Baby4u14 said:
> 
> 
> I'm new to this site ans im TTC too. Me n mi hubby sort of missed last month..since i started last friday...it was very disappointing :(
> 
> OOOHHH!! I cant believe I missed this post!!!!
> Welcome Welcome!!!! What CD are you on???Click to expand...

I'm only on 6
...and TTC #1 hopefully!!


----------



## raelynn

Welcome MrsGrimes we love new buddies!

RNmommy - I'm already set to be holding my pee until around 8 tonight. How terrible is it that we now have to even schedule our bathroom breaks :)

Cali - My favorite number is 13 too! I was born on June 13, my cousin on June 13 the next year, my sis on July 13 the next year. If a baby comes on the 13th in our family, it is a girl. My guy cousin's baby was a girl and we're sure if they hadn't induced on the 12th she would have come all by herself on the 13th.


----------



## raelynn

Where are you guys calculating due dates? What site?


----------



## CaliGirl35

Welcome MisGrimes!! Where are you in ur cycle?

Funny I always said that would be the month I would "take off" TTC.... now I don't think I care anymore!! lol
But now I think the hubbie will be gone and I will miss it anyway?!! :( Boo- He is gone from sat till the 1st april... so I would miss it huh?

@annie... I found this online... amybe it will help with your temp questions?

"If you've ovulated, you should notice your temperature quickly rise above the range of lows that preceded it. It should stay high for 12 to 16 days, until you get your period.

But the change in temperature doesn't tell you when you're going to ovulate, only that you have ovulated, so it's important to use this method in tandem with observing the changes in cervical fluid throughout your cycle."


----------



## CaliGirl35

@ rae babycenter.com


----------



## RNmommy

@Baby4u14 - Thats ok, we've got ladies in every stage of the cycles on this group!!! Are you doing anything in particular??

@Rae - I know, I peed about 3:00 and im holding til 7:00. 

Its almost time to get dinner started, get the little one fed and get homework done. So that will distract me and keep me busy til its time to dip the stick!!!
(Remember when dipping the stick could be referenced as something sexual. Now it's got a whole new meaning!!!! :rofl: )


----------



## CaliGirl35

RNmommy said:


> @Baby4u14 - Thats ok, we've got ladies in every stage of the cycles on this group!!! Are you doing anything in particular??
> 
> @Rae - I know, I peed about 3:00 and im holding til 7:00.
> 
> Its almost time to get dinner started, get the little one fed and get homework done. So that will distract me and keep me busy til its time to dip the stick!!!
> (Remember when dipping the stick could be referenced as something sexual. Now it's got a whole new meaning!!!! :rofl: )

LMAO!!!!:haha:


----------



## CaliGirl35

@rae- WOW!!! lots of 13's in the family! I got married on July 13th! :)


----------



## raelynn

My due date says Dec 16 but I'm sure that is assuming I ovulate like a normal person :) Maybe this month I will since I'm having good signs already and it is waaaaay earlier. I didn't ovulate until around CD35 last month. Yikes! Hope I don't have to wait that long!


----------



## CaliGirl35

ok... so when you go to the DR. to verify that you are indeed ovulating... when in your cycle do you do that?! Thinking about making an appt. to verify that all is working right after the mc?! :shrug:


----------



## raelynn

Well I was planning to go to get things checked out now since I've always been irregular and since TTC I've had a 60 and 50 day cycle but, since I'm a new patient, the gyno couldn't get me in until June! So I'm on my own until then unless I get preggers before then.


----------



## CaliGirl35

raelynn said:


> Well I was planning to go to get things checked out now since I've always been irregular and since TTC I've had a 60 and 50 day cycle but, since I'm a new patient, the gyno couldn't get me in until June! So I'm on my own until then unless I get preggers before then.

Can you find another one to go to? Thats crazy!


----------



## Lisa92881

raelynn said:


> My due date says Dec 16 but I'm sure that is assuming I ovulate like a normal person :) Maybe this month I will since I'm having good signs already and it is waaaaay earlier. I didn't ovulate until around CD35 last month. Yikes! Hope I don't have to wait that long!

Oh how exciting maybe you will ovulate earlier!! I'm hoping I do too. Going by my last cycle it would be next weekend, but I'm hoping for earlier in the week. That way we can get lots of :sex: in this weekend, and the :spermy: will be waiting to get that egg!!


----------



## CaliGirl35

Lisa92881 said:


> raelynn said:
> 
> 
> My due date says Dec 16 but I'm sure that is assuming I ovulate like a normal person :) Maybe this month I will since I'm having good signs already and it is waaaaay earlier. I didn't ovulate until around CD35 last month. Yikes! Hope I don't have to wait that long!
> 
> Oh how exciting maybe you will ovulate earlier!! I'm hoping I do too. Going by my last cycle it would be next weekend, but I'm hoping for earlier in the week. That way we can get lots of :sex: in this weekend, and the :spermy: will be waiting to get that egg!!Click to expand...

When did af start for you?


----------



## pinksandy3

@baby4u - yes it really does give you something to be excited and hopeful for when you are doing something like working out when you ov etc! the first month i bought opks i was REALLY excited!! then the temping started and i got excited about that too!!! how sad am i!!!!!!

@annie i can't figure out if you have ov or not hun, it doesn't look like there is a clear pattern but it might be because of different times when you take your temp? or perhaps a dodgy thermometer?! my thermometer got 'stuck' at 97.18 this month i think!!!

@Caligirl - ooh dec 13th!! hehe how exciting! just in time for xmas !

@mrsgrimes - welcome! hope you enjoy this thread! :dust: to you!


----------



## Lisa92881

CaliGirl35 said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raelynn said:
> 
> 
> My due date says Dec 16 but I'm sure that is assuming I ovulate like a normal person :) Maybe this month I will since I'm having good signs already and it is waaaaay earlier. I didn't ovulate until around CD35 last month. Yikes! Hope I don't have to wait that long!
> 
> Oh how exciting maybe you will ovulate earlier!! I'm hoping I do too. Going by my last cycle it would be next weekend, but I'm hoping for earlier in the week. That way we can get lots of :sex: in this weekend, and the :spermy: will be waiting to get that egg!!Click to expand...
> 
> When did af start for you?Click to expand...

Start 3/13. Last cycle was 37 days so that's what I'm going by...but since stopping BC in October, each cycle has gotten a little shorter (60 days, then 42, then 37)...so FX that will keep happening!! What CD are you on??


----------



## CaliGirl35

ohhh FX for you too!!! 

And LOL cd1!!!! :( Biatch got here this morning!! I hate her! ;)


----------



## MrsGrimes

I am currently on my af but today or tomorrow should be my last day...thank God. I'm ready to get on with this next month! This is my TTC #4 cycle. I am 28 and have never been pregnant however, I am as healthy as can be and have always been regular and have never had any issues. I ovulate every month and I have 28 day cycles...not sure what the heck is going on. I've been married for over a year now and my DH and I are really looking to have our baby. He has two young daughters from a previous marriage so I do have two step daughters but really really want one of my own! I have been taking Fertilaid for women which has been doing exactly what it says it does but still have not gotten pregnant...obviously. I do use opk's but this new cycle I've started checking my temp and will start checking my cm. Sigh...didn't know it was going to take this much work! I was really feeling lucky last month and was convinced that it was our month! Then, my af came over the weekend and it hit me like a ton of bricks. It was the first time I ever cried over it...guess I'm starting to really feel maternal now. So, here's to a new cycle and best wishes to everyone! I truly truly hope that we see some if not all BFP's! I am ready! If I conceive this next cycle, I will be due on December 25th. I always said that I didn't want to have a baby during Christmas time and now I could possibly be due on Christmas! My DH laughed when I told him and he said, "never say never"! God sure does have a sense of humor. Not to mention my DH's bday is on Dec. 27th. Oh well...at this point I don't care if I have a Christmas baby...I just want one! 

Baby Dust to You All! :dust: I look forward to walking this journey with you wonderful ladies.


----------



## raelynn

CaliGirl35 said:


> raelynn said:
> 
> 
> Well I was planning to go to get things checked out now since I've always been irregular and since TTC I've had a 60 and 50 day cycle but, since I'm a new patient, the gyno couldn't get me in until June! So I'm on my own until then unless I get preggers before then.
> 
> Can you find another one to go to? Thats crazy!Click to expand...

I could probably find another one but this one is an obgyn so she'd be able to deliver babies too and she is a part of one of the 2 main hospitals around here to have babies in. I was supposed to be born at this hospital but my mom's doc was at the other main one when she went into labor. Also, my regular doc highly recommended her since she delivered her kids so I'll probably just wait it out.

Pinksandy- I was really excited about OPKs and charting/temping too! I feel like there is a much better chance I actually know when I'm ovulating this way and since my cycles are whacky it is a huge help!


----------



## CaliGirl35

MrsGrimes said:


> I am currently on my af but today or tomorrow should be my last day...thank God. I'm ready to get on with this next month! This is my TTC #4 cycle. I am 28 and have never been pregnant however, I am as healthy as can be and have always been regular and have never had any issues. I ovulate every month and I have 28 day cycles...not sure what the heck is going on. I've been married for over a year now and my DH and I are really looking to have our baby. He has two young daughters from a previous marriage so I do have two step daughters but really really want one of my own! I have been taking Fertilaid for women which has been doing exactly what it says it does but still have not gotten pregnant...obviously. I do use opk's but this new cycle I've started checking my temp and will start checking my cm. Sigh...didn't know it was going to take this much work! I was really feeling lucky last month and was convinced that it was our month! Then, my af came over the weekend and it hit me like a ton of bricks. It was the first time I ever cried over it...guess I'm starting to really feel maternal now. So, here's to a new cycle and best wishes to everyone! I truly truly hope that we see some if not all BFP's! I am ready! If I conceive this next cycle, I will be due on December 25th. I always said that I didn't want to have a baby during Christmas time and now I could possibly be due on Christmas! My DH laughed when I told him and he said, "never say never"! God sure does have a sense of humor. Not to mention my DH's bday is on Dec. 27th. Oh well...at this point I don't care if I have a Christmas baby...I just want one!
> 
> Baby Dust to You All! :dust: I look forward to walking this journey with you wonderful ladies.

LOL! I feel the same! I always said I was going to take this month off TTC, And my hubbie told me :beggars can't be choosers"!!! Now I don't want to take off anytime! 

I too wanted to have a 2011 baby!!! 

@RNmommy do you know about when in your cycle to go to the Dr. to verify that you are ovulating?


----------



## MrsGrimes

Exactly, there's no way I'm taking this month off...no way! Just coming on stronger! My menstrual hit me really really hard the 1st day and suddenly got lighter and felt no symptoms the days afterwards. Strange...I don't know what my body is doing but I hope it's a good thing! My prayers and hope that April is the month!


----------



## raelynn

CaliGirl35 said:


> MrsGrimes said:
> 
> 
> I am currently on my af but today or tomorrow should be my last day...thank God. I'm ready to get on with this next month! This is my TTC #4 cycle. I am 28 and have never been pregnant however, I am as healthy as can be and have always been regular and have never had any issues. I ovulate every month and I have 28 day cycles...not sure what the heck is going on. I've been married for over a year now and my DH and I are really looking to have our baby. He has two young daughters from a previous marriage so I do have two step daughters but really really want one of my own! I have been taking Fertilaid for women which has been doing exactly what it says it does but still have not gotten pregnant...obviously. I do use opk's but this new cycle I've started checking my temp and will start checking my cm. Sigh...didn't know it was going to take this much work! I was really feeling lucky last month and was convinced that it was our month! Then, my af came over the weekend and it hit me like a ton of bricks. It was the first time I ever cried over it...guess I'm starting to really feel maternal now. So, here's to a new cycle and best wishes to everyone! I truly truly hope that we see some if not all BFP's! I am ready! If I conceive this next cycle, I will be due on December 25th. I always said that I didn't want to have a baby during Christmas time and now I could possibly be due on Christmas! My DH laughed when I told him and he said, "never say never"! God sure does have a sense of humor. Not to mention my DH's bday is on Dec. 27th. Oh well...at this point I don't care if I have a Christmas baby...I just want one!
> 
> Baby Dust to You All! :dust: I look forward to walking this journey with you wonderful ladies.
> 
> LOL! I feel the same! I always said I was going to take this month off TTC, And my hubbie told me :beggars can't be choosers"!!! Now I don't want to take off anytime!
> 
> I too wanted to have a 2011 baby!!!Click to expand...

I'm the same too. I never ever wanted a December baby but I just don't want to waste a month when it has already been so tough! If that is the way we get our little miracle, I'll take it. We can always celebrate half birthdays if they feel bad about birthday and Christmas running into each other.

I think it would be so great if we all got our BFPs together! Or at least close together. Then we could all be bump buddies too!


----------



## MrsGrimes

raelynn - I agree! That would be SO awesome!


----------



## CaliGirl35

I would love that we could start a new thread with a new name and siggy!! :)


----------



## CaliGirl35

CaliGirl35 said:


> I would love that we could start a new thread with a new name and siggy!! :)

NOT that I don't LOVE the one we have now!!!!! ;)


----------



## raelynn

Ha-ha now you have me already thinking about a new name and design :)


----------



## mk8

mrs- im on cycle 4 too! though af only showed up yest. heres hoping to a nice xmas baby eh?!

i know what you mean about not realising how much work this was. im charting, peeing on way too many sticks for my liking and for crying out loud, i am even sneaking into the ladies with my mobile phone at work to look up fertility related things and check out this forum! lol


----------



## raelynn

Oh I am completely obsessed with baby making now. I'm hooked to this forum and I bought the book "Making Babies" for my kindle and have been bugging poor hubby with the "Oh did you know that watermelon helps improve sperm, we should get some" comments. I think he's learned to tune me out.


----------



## RNmommy

raelynn said:


> My due date says Dec 16 but I'm sure that is assuming I ovulate like a normal person :) Maybe this month I will since I'm having good signs already and it is waaaaay earlier. I didn't ovulate until around CD35 last month. Yikes! Hope I don't have to wait that long!

MY "DUE DATE" IS THE SAME!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## raelynn

RNmommy said:


> raelynn said:
> 
> 
> My due date says Dec 16 but I'm sure that is assuming I ovulate like a normal person :) Maybe this month I will since I'm having good signs already and it is waaaaay earlier. I didn't ovulate until around CD35 last month. Yikes! Hope I don't have to wait that long!
> 
> MY "DUE DATE" IS THE SAME!!!!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Hopefully we'll both ovulate like "normal people" and get to keep that earlier due date!


----------



## Baby4u14

@pinky-hey! not sad at all! I'm gonna be the same way! I really want to try for a baby this year! I'm really praying this is our month!
@rnmommy- I'm going to start using OPK's and a BBT. (Since i heard they work)


----------



## RNmommy

CaliGirl35 said:


> MrsGrimes said:
> 
> 
> I am currently on my af but today or tomorrow should be my last day...thank God. I'm ready to get on with this next month! This is my TTC #4 cycle. I am 28 and have never been pregnant however, I am as healthy as can be and have always been regular and have never had any issues. I ovulate every month and I have 28 day cycles...not sure what the heck is going on. I've been married for over a year now and my DH and I are really looking to have our baby. He has two young daughters from a previous marriage so I do have two step daughters but really really want one of my own! I have been taking Fertilaid for women which has been doing exactly what it says it does but still have not gotten pregnant...obviously. I do use opk's but this new cycle I've started checking my temp and will start checking my cm. Sigh...didn't know it was going to take this much work! I was really feeling lucky last month and was convinced that it was our month! Then, my af came over the weekend and it hit me like a ton of bricks. It was the first time I ever cried over it...guess I'm starting to really feel maternal now. So, here's to a new cycle and best wishes to everyone! I truly truly hope that we see some if not all BFP's! I am ready! If I conceive this next cycle, I will be due on December 25th. I always said that I didn't want to have a baby during Christmas time and now I could possibly be due on Christmas! My DH laughed when I told him and he said, "never say never"! God sure does have a sense of humor. Not to mention my DH's bday is on Dec. 27th. Oh well...at this point I don't care if I have a Christmas baby...I just want one!
> 
> Baby Dust to You All! :dust: I look forward to walking this journey with you wonderful ladies.
> 
> LOL! I feel the same! I always said I was going to take this month off TTC, And my hubbie told me :beggars can't be choosers"!!! Now I don't want to take off anytime!
> 
> I too wanted to have a 2011 baby!!!
> 
> @RNmommy do you know about when in your cycle to go to the Dr. to verify that you are ovulating?Click to expand...

I went to GYN on March 1 and he drew blood and did an exam. He told me to come back for the U/S to check my ovaries and then he'd go over my blood work at the same time. I went back on March 10th. Thats when he gave me my prescriptions. He told me to come back between the 22-24 day of my cycle to have my blood rechecked. I actually just made my appt today. My CD22 will be on April 1. What a day to get blood work done. It's gonna be like "Your ovaries are working perfectly....APRILS FOOLS....You're sterile!....LOL!!!!


----------



## mk8

@rae- "watermelon helps sperm"- i just said that to my dh too! hahah


----------



## RNmommy

I have a name for us when we all get our BFPs......


Thumped4TheBump

LOL!!!! Get it?? like Thumper??? Oh I crack myself up....


----------



## raelynn

RNmommy said:


> CaliGirl35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsGrimes said:
> 
> 
> I am currently on my af but today or tomorrow should be my last day...thank God. I'm ready to get on with this next month! This is my TTC #4 cycle. I am 28 and have never been pregnant however, I am as healthy as can be and have always been regular and have never had any issues. I ovulate every month and I have 28 day cycles...not sure what the heck is going on. I've been married for over a year now and my DH and I are really looking to have our baby. He has two young daughters from a previous marriage so I do have two step daughters but really really want one of my own! I have been taking Fertilaid for women which has been doing exactly what it says it does but still have not gotten pregnant...obviously. I do use opk's but this new cycle I've started checking my temp and will start checking my cm. Sigh...didn't know it was going to take this much work! I was really feeling lucky last month and was convinced that it was our month! Then, my af came over the weekend and it hit me like a ton of bricks. It was the first time I ever cried over it...guess I'm starting to really feel maternal now. So, here's to a new cycle and best wishes to everyone! I truly truly hope that we see some if not all BFP's! I am ready! If I conceive this next cycle, I will be due on December 25th. I always said that I didn't want to have a baby during Christmas time and now I could possibly be due on Christmas! My DH laughed when I told him and he said, "never say never"! God sure does have a sense of humor. Not to mention my DH's bday is on Dec. 27th. Oh well...at this point I don't care if I have a Christmas baby...I just want one!
> 
> Baby Dust to You All! :dust: I look forward to walking this journey with you wonderful ladies.
> 
> LOL! I feel the same! I always said I was going to take this month off TTC, And my hubbie told me :beggars can't be choosers"!!! Now I don't want to take off anytime!
> 
> I too wanted to have a 2011 baby!!!
> 
> @RNmommy do you know about when in your cycle to go to the Dr. to verify that you are ovulating?Click to expand...
> 
> I went to GYN on March 1 and he drew blood and did an exam. He told me to come back for the U/S to check my ovaries and then he'd go over my blood work at the same time. I went back on March 10th. Thats when he gave me my prescriptions. He told me to come back between the 22-24 day of my cycle to have my blood rechecked. I actually just made my appt today. My CD22 will be on April 1. What a day to get blood work done. It's gonna be like "Your ovaries are working perfectly....APRILS FOOLS....You're sterile!....LOL!!!!Click to expand...

LOL That would be terrible. I feel bad for everyone testing for their BFPs on April 1st. It would be like "Honey, we're pregnant" Hubby: "Ha-ha very funny April Fools." "No, seriously! We are!" :dohh:


----------



## raelynn

mk8 said:


> @rae- "watermelon helps sperm"- i just said that to my dh too! hahah

Hubby is very resistant to trying everything under the sun while I'm ready to try anything :) He did at least say he likes watermelon :) I'm planning on going fertility/healthy food shopping this weekend.


----------



## raelynn

RNmommy said:


> I have a name for us when we all get our BFPs......
> 
> 
> Thumped4TheBump
> 
> LOL!!!! Get it?? like Thumper??? Oh I crack myself up....

I like it. I was also thinking BumperStickers (like baby bump and sticky beans) :shrug:


----------



## RNmommy

raelynn said:


> RNmommy said:
> 
> 
> I have a name for us when we all get our BFPs......
> 
> 
> Thumped4TheBump
> 
> LOL!!!! Get it?? like Thumper??? Oh I crack myself up....
> 
> I like it. I was also thinking BumperStickers (like baby bump and sticky beans) :shrug:Click to expand...

i love it!!!!! that should def be it!!!!!!


----------



## mk8

Ohhh I like both ideas!


----------



## raelynn

We're a mess. But at least we're thinking positive!


----------



## RNmommy

Hey, nothing like being prepared!!!! 

I HAVE TO PEE SO BAD!!!! hold it! Hold it! Hold it!!!!!!! I can hold it til 7!!!!

:wacko: :wacko: :wacko: :wacko: :wacko: :wacko: :wacko:


----------



## Baby4u14

what are some other good fertility foods to eat??


----------



## mk8

HAHAHA RNMommy! Go pee- don't hold it! Not good for you!


----------



## RNmommy

mk8 said:


> HAHAHA RNMommy! Go pee- don't hold it! Not good for you!

OK...you talked me into it!!!!!


----------



## raelynn

I don't yet, probably since I haven't been drinking but I don't want to dilute it. I guess that is good though since I still have another 1.5-2 hours to go. I just had some pretty sharp stabbing cramps on the left side, they didn't last long though. Come on ovulation!


----------



## mk8

fertility foods... healthy diet being no1. but specifically, i have heard greens and berries are good! 

read somewhere peas are not good. not sure how true that is though! 

ladies, i am contemplating trying out acupuncture... supposedly helps some people! ever tried it anybody? not sure if i want to be a human pin cushion but my mother tried it for other reasons and swears by it.


----------



## RNmommy

@MK - I dont know about accupuncture itself but I have tried accupressure and it works wonders. 
A friend that I worked with in the ER was studying it as part of her MD internship and she did it to me a few times. You can actually buy the stuff online for it and do it yourself. I was actually thinking about it.
Anyways, its little tiny sqaures things that look like bandaid material and they have a little seed in the center. Well, you stick them on certain pressure points in the ear. Throughout the day you're supposed to continually press the seed into your ear to the point where it almost hurts. And it helps!!!
I know it sounds crazy. I honestly believe it wouldnt work. But it did. She put them on my ear in the spots for neck and back pain. And they helped significantly. The whole time I had them on I did't have one twinge of pain in my neck or back. And I left them on for about 3-4 days. By then they start to come off.
Sorry about the rambling....LOL!!!


----------



## RNmommy

Duh, the whole point of the post was to say I know they do have "pressure points" that are supposed to help with fertility. How that part works I have no idea. But anything is worth a try at some point! :)


----------



## RNmommy

Ok, so now Im a little disappointed. My OPK from earlier looked so promising. Now my second line is almost nonexistent again!!!! :growlmad:
Oh this is so frustrating!!!!!!


----------



## CaliGirl35

OMG! Ok so I was away for a bit and almost peed my pants laughing at all I missed while I was gone!!! So while we all may be a mess... at least we're FUN!!!!!!!!! :haha:

Rnmommy.... well??!!!!!

Both are great new names... BumperStickers I think is a great transition from beanStalkers....!!! :thumbup:

Ok so have any of you told your hubbies that your in a group called the BeanStalkers???!!!:rofl:

As for the acupuncture... I hate needles... BUT swear I am going to suck it up and do it next mo. if this time is another BFN- My best friend did it.. told the lady she was trying to have a baby... so the lady worked on her towards quitting smoking and getting preg... needless to say she is due Sept. 24 and quit smoking cold turkey!!!!!!


----------



## CaliGirl35

RNmommy said:


> Ok, so now Im a little disappointed. My OPK from earlier looked so promising. Now my second line is almost nonexistent again!!!! :growlmad:
> Oh this is so frustrating!!!!!!

damn! Sorry :(


----------



## mk8

Acupressure sounds v promising! Maybe some of us should give it a go! LOL. 

Sorry re OPK RNMommy! hmmm... What CD are you on again? What day do you usually o?


----------



## mk8

lots of promising stories re acupuncture! i like it! cali- lets be human pin cushions together! how many sessions did your friend have?


----------



## raelynn

Ugh, no needles for me please! I have a huge fear which I am apparently going to get over to have a baby :)

I just finished the fertility foods chapter in my book so I know this one!
Good fertility foods:
colorful veggies (broccoli, brussels sprouts, cabbage, garlic, onions, and chives are especially good)
foods rich in vitamin e are good pre-ovulation (sweet potatoes, avocados, nuts, and whole grains)
zinc is important during ovulation (fish, poultry, wheat germ, eggs, whole grains)
omega-3 fatty acids (fish, flaxseeds) - soothes cramps and makes healthy placenta 
protein (meats, beans, and nuts)
fruits/veggies good for improving sperm (tomatoes, red peppers, watermelon, goji berries)
Also good (blueberries, blackberries, eggplant, grapes, plums
Lots of water!

Stay away from:
Trans fat (can cause insulin resistance, ovulatory dysfunction, and hormone imbalance
Mercury - breaks down zinc (swordfish, tilefish, shark, king mackerel, red snapper, orange roughy) 
Sugary foods (regular sugar highs can lead to fertility problems)
Cut down on coffee and alcohol and limit dairy and meat to sensible portions because they build acidity in CM which is bad for sperm

I know thats a lot but it is good information


----------



## CaliGirl35

LOL! Okay! I swear If I get another period after this one I will be scheduling an appt on CD1 of my next cycle... and she only went to one or two!!!! I can't remember if it was after the 2nd or 3rd appt that she went to when she called her to say she was preggo... the lady said that she knew it on her last appt.. but that my friend did not know yet, so she was not going to tell her..!! Crazy huh?!


----------



## mk8

thanks rae! whats your book called again and do you recommend it?


----------



## CaliGirl35

@rae... oh god!!! My poor hubbie is going to get all that and only that!!!! J/k... but I will be making a trip to the store!! ;) Thanks cause it looks like there is alot I need to change... but I HATE seafood! phew!


----------



## RNmommy

mk8 said:


> Acupressure sounds v promising! Maybe some of us should give it a go! LOL.
> 
> Sorry re OPK RNMommy! hmmm... What CD are you on again? What day do you usually o?

Im only on CD13.... :(
And I dont know when I usually O due to irregular cycles. Last cycle was 2 months exactly! UGH!!!!


----------



## raelynn

It is called "Making Babies: A Proven 3-Month Program" Its pretty good so far. I'm still in the informational chapters and haven't gotten too far into the program stuff yet but supposedly it is supposed to have you in great fertility shape by the end of 3 months. They don't guarantee anything but they say at the very least, fertility treatments should work better afterwards.


There is a _major_ thunderstorm happening here so hopefully I don't lose power!


----------



## CaliGirl35

I will ck that out! Are all of you taking prenatals and folic acid?


----------



## raelynn

Yes, I'm taking a prenatal with folic acid in it. Just store brand for now since it is cheaper!


----------



## CaliGirl35

I am actually taking both... my prenatals have it in there too, but my doc said go ahead and take both....


----------



## Baby4u14

I'm jus taking prenatals. I think I'm going to buy some at a nearby store..are they just as good as prescribed ones?>


----------



## raelynn

Ok so my little cramps/twinges on the left side have turned into full on sharp cramps (like the feeling you get right about when AF is going to start but right around my left hip bone) if this isn't me about to ovulate then I don't know how how much more intense these cramps can get. They only last for a second or two but its not like I can just ignore them any more.

Its funny because back before we were TTC I would get these cramps in the middle of one of my forever long irregular cycles and think it was AF coming and then she never showed so I was thinking I was skipping periods. Now that I understand my body more I was probably just having late ovulation in the middle of my really long cycles. It is interesting the things you learn about your body while TTC.


----------



## CaliGirl35

As far as I know... yes. I got mine at Costco... they are "nature made", and my Dr. said that those are perfectly fine.. but that the folic acid would help not only with a healthy baby, but it lowers the chance of MC.


----------



## RNmommy

I am actually just taking regular vitamins. The One A Days. They have 400mcg of Folic Acid in them. (I had a really good coupon for the OneADays..LOL)
Next month I will probably switch to the gummy prenatals. 
(Especially if I get my BFP!!!!!)

:happydance: Praying for BFPs for all of us :happydance:


----------



## CaliGirl35

raelynn said:


> Ok so my little cramps/twinges on the left side have turned into full on sharp cramps (like the feeling you get right about when AF is going to start but right around my left hip bone) if this isn't me about to ovulate then I don't know how how much more intense these cramps can get. They only last for a second or two but its not like I can just ignore them any more.
> 
> Its funny because back before we were TTC I would get these cramps in the middle of one of my forever long irregular cycles and think it was AF coming and then she never showed so I was thinking I was skipping periods. Now that I understand my body more I was probably just having late ovulation in the middle of my really long cycles. It is interesting the things you learn about your body while TTC.

I bet it is... when do you test next? Regardless you are supposed to be MOST fertile just before you O so you need to get to :sex: !!!


----------



## CaliGirl35

CaliGirl35 said:


> As far as I know... yes. I got mine at Costco... they are "nature made", and my Dr. said that those are perfectly fine.. but that the folic acid would help not only with a healthy baby, but it lowers the chance of MC.

Sorry, just to clarify, she told me to take the prenatals and folic acid while TTC... don't really think I explained that well! :)


----------



## RNmommy

Baby4u14 said:


> I'm jus taking prenatals. I think I'm going to buy some at a nearby store..are they just as good as prescribed ones?>

My personal opinion is Yes. I think the drugstore prenatals are perfectly fine and more than likely just the same as the rx ones. I will be taking drugstore ones unless the GYN tells me otherwise. 

And you know, I'll tell you something funny....Cant remember if I put this on an earlier post or not....But about halfway through my second tri with my son I switched from prenatals to Flinstone Vitamins with iron. My GYN said that was fine and a couple of the nurses that I worked with in the ER said thats what they did. 

But this time I think I will do the gummy prenatals as long as they dont make me sick.


----------



## raelynn

I'm taking another OPK in an hour or so so we'll see. My CM hasn't gotten to EWCM yet so I dunno what to go off of. We've been :sex: since hubby got over his sickness including last night so we should be ok but I'll definitely keep testing. I wish there was just a memo that said "Hey, you're ovulating. Get to it!"


----------



## mk8

rae- go and bd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

vits- i take pregnacare.


----------



## CaliGirl35

raelynn said:


> I'm taking another OPK in an hour or so so we'll see. My CM hasn't gotten to EWCM yet so I dunno what to go off of. We've been :sex: since hubby got over his sickness including last night so we should be ok but I'll definitely keep testing. I wish there was just a memo that said "Hey, you're ovulating. Get to it!"

ME TOO!!!! :haha:


----------



## RNmommy

@ RAE - :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







postit.png
File size: 6.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## RNmommy

I might try and get some lovin from the hubby tonight before he goes to work....Just in case! LOL!

:sex:


----------



## CaliGirl35

RNmommy said:


> @ RAE - :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## CaliGirl35

RNmommy said:


> I might try and get some lovin from the hubby tonight before he goes to work....Just in case! LOL!
> 
> :sex:

I think thats exactly what you should do!! ;)


----------



## EffyM

Alrighty ladies unmmm kinda dumb question

Hubby and :sex: bright and early this morning just because :winkwink:
That was 15 hours ago
Ummm sooo how do u tell the diff between cm and :spermy:
:blush:


----------



## pinkanhopeful

Hi to the new ladies and welcome

Mrs - I am the same as you, I am 28 TTC#1

Well ladies, today I have been having twinges in my bobbs like someone is pulling on them, I felt really sick when I woke up this morning that I didnt even want any breakfast so ate two dry biscuits. Then for the past 4 days I have been cramping and tonight I checked cm and it is alittle red so unsure now whether it is AF or implantation so I will obviously be checking tomorrow but I never get sore boobs when I am due AF. Its a little strange as I am 10 days late now for AF. Any advice?


----------



## RNmommy

Things that make you go hmmmmm.....LOL!!!!
Not quite sure what the answer to that question is. 
I mean, the semen does mimic EWCM when it finally decides to drip its way back out of us....EWWWW!!!! LMAO!!!

Good question. Does anyone know that answer?
Cause I have had times where it comes out quite a few hrs later, usually at the most inopportune time. (Is that how you spell that?? hahaha. Sounds good)


----------



## RNmommy

@ Pink - Have you tested again???? If you dont get a BFP or AF in the next day or two, I would maybe make a doctor appt. 
COuld be you O'd late and its IB. 
At least we'll all keep our FX thats what it is!!!!!!
I always get sore boobs when it comes time for AF so I wont be able to use that as a symptom, unless of course I DONT get them....
All this is so frustrating and confusing. 

WHY CANT WE ALL JUST HAVE SEX AND GET PREGNANT, DAMN IT!!!!! :dohh:


----------



## raelynn

RNmommy said:


> @ RAE - :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

LOL that was hillarious! Bedding time for everyone! Anyone use instead softcups? They're awesome. I tried them last night and they keep stuff from leaking out and you can leave them in all night.


----------



## RNmommy

raelynn said:


> RNmommy said:
> 
> 
> @ RAE - :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> LOL that was hillarious! Bedding time for everyone! Anyone use instead softcups? They're awesome. I tried them last night and they keep stuff from leaking out and you can leave them in all night.Click to expand...

What are softcups????


----------



## EffyM

pinkanhopeful said:


> Hi to the new ladies and welcome
> 
> Mrs - I am the same as you, I am 28 TTC#1
> 
> Well ladies, today I have been having twinges in my bobbs like someone is pulling on them, I felt really sick when I woke up this morning that I didnt even want any breakfast so ate two dry biscuits. Then for the past 4 days I have been cramping and tonight I checked cm and it is alittle red so unsure now whether it is AF or implantation so I will obviously be checking tomorrow but I never get sore boobs when I am due AF. Its a little strange as I am 10 days late now for AF. Any advice?

have you tested ????? 

fyi ladies my laptop is acting a bit wonky tonight so im sorry for any late or double posting :growlmad:


----------



## mk8

Softcups- go to softcup . com site!


----------



## raelynn

https://www.softcup.com/

They're used instead of tampons for your period but can be used for TTC too because they cover your cervix. So you just pop one in after :sex: and it keeps the semen up close to your cervix plus nothing leaks out even if you get up and walk around.


----------



## RNmommy

Oh, I see. Checked it out. Thats pretty interesting. I can't imagine using that for a period though. Id be so afraid it would slip and the flood gates would open. :wacko:

Maybe I need to get some of those....We'll see after this cycle. 

Hopefully none of us will need those after this !!!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh man I was just cracking up up reading the last few pages of posts!! I love this thread and all the ladies in it!!! :hugs:


----------



## RNmommy

I know, me too!!!! I love my TTC BUDDIES!!!!


----------



## raelynn

Eeeeek! What do you think?? Sorry its such a crappy pic these tiny sticks are hard to focus on. My camera wouldn't do it only my phone. Top is from this afternoon, bottom is from about 15 min ago.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v387/Rae13/0323112057.jpg
 



Attached Files:







0323112057.jpg
File size: 78.9 KB
Views: 19


----------



## RNmommy

Rae - Looks good. I can't get the pic to get any bigger though. But it looks almost + or is +.
Is it as dark as the control IRL???

Get to humpin!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## raelynn

I know its a tiny crappy pic cause it's from my cell phone. It seems the slightest bit lighter than the control but the side of my test line is about as dark as the control. I read somewhere that if part of the line is darker you should use the darkest part to compare too. Regardless, even if it isn't quite positive it is pretty darn close so should be in the next couple of days. I'm so excited! Apparently soy isoflavones really do work!


----------



## Lisa92881

raelynn said:


> I know its a tiny crappy pic cause it's from my cell phone. It seems the slightest bit lighter than the control but the side of my test line is about as dark as the control. I read somewhere that if part of the line is darker you should use the darkest part to compare too. Regardless, even if it isn't quite positive it is pretty darn close so should be in the next couple of days. I'm so excited! Apparently soy isoflavones really do work!

Ahhh! So exciting!! :thumbup: I might need to get some of those next cycle, although hopefully won't need it. Glad they worked for you!! You've probably already answered this (this thread is so long I'm losing track, haha) but have your cycles consisently been 50 days??


----------



## RNmommy

Rae - I didn't know that about the line....I thought it had to be completely dark. I wonder if I already O'd then. I had one on CD11 that was pretty dark along the left side but the rest was kinda light. It didn't dry that way though. I wonder if that counts???? Ugh, this is so confusing!!!!!


----------



## raelynn

Mine was pretty solid until it dried and then the sorta half and half line showed up. I'm pretty sure I'm close since I've been having these cramps all night and my CM is definitely getting to the more fertile stage. I guess we'll see if my temps go up in the next few days. Have you had any ovulation signs RNmommy?

Lisa - My last cycle was 50 days, the cycle before was 60. I think the one before that was even longer but I was mega stressed at work at that point so my cycles were probably even more wonky. When I'm at my most regular I'm usually anywhere from 35-45 days so a 30 day cycle is one of the shortest I've ever had if not _the_ shortest.


----------



## Lisa92881

raelynn said:


> Mine was pretty solid until it dried and then the sorta half and half line showed up. I'm pretty sure I'm close since I've been having these cramps all night and my CM is definitely getting to the more fertile stage. I guess we'll see if my temps go up in the next few days. Have you had any ovulation signs RNmommy?
> 
> Lisa - My last cycle was 50 days, the cycle before was 60. I think the one before that was even longer but I was mega stressed at work at that point so my cycles were probably even more wonky. When I'm at my most regular I'm usually anywhere from 35-45 days so a 30 day cycle is one of the shortest I've ever had if not _the_ shortest.

Wow!! So exciting!!


----------



## RNmommy

Rae,
No I havent had any more twinges in my ovaries....and CM is getting a little thined out but not yet to where I want it to be. :growlmad:
This stinks!!!!!
I think Im gonna need to get some more OPKs. I just ordered some but I guess i ordered the 15pack and not the 30 like I meant to. Not sure If Im going to order them onlline or just go to walmart or dollar tree and get some. I still have about 10 or 11 left. So hopefully I'll O before I get through them.


----------



## raelynn

I ordered a 50 pack off of Amazon. It was like 5 bucks or so. My CM is definitely not the egg-white stuff but um wetter I guess. I'm sure yours will get there soon RNmommy. Mine were like barely there until tonight. Except CD9 was halfway dark but other than that they've been barely a line at all then just suddenly darker today.


----------



## Lisa92881

All this talk of dark OPKs just motivated me to go POAS, for the 2nd time today. Not even close......again. :blush: My ICs should be here tomorrow and I can't wait, I'm wasting a lot of $ this week on OV that isn't even close!! :wacko:


----------



## EffyM

good morning lasies!!!
if only it was really Friday! LOL 
it is perfect FL weather today again!! :) cool in the am and the evenings... and bright and sunny warm durring the day!!

anywhooooo...
i can't find any of my symptoms
my breast tenderness is basically GONE!
i didnt have any side pains until i actually go up and currently have a small stich in my side....
although i feel wet down there there is no cm?!

so im still as confused as ever...sigh...

have a great day ladies!!


----------



## RNmommy

GOOD MORNING TO MY FELLOW BEANSTALKERS!!!!

@Lisa - I know what you mean....Ive been POAS since CD8...LOL! But with the Clomid, I have no idea when I'll ovulate. 
I tested again around 930 last nught just because I couldn't help myself..:wacko: .... and of course it was just a light pink line. UGH!!!!
Im going to test around 1030 today and see what I get. Its CD14 for me today.

@Effy - Gotta love those disappearing symptoms....Its funny, we used to hate the cramping and the sore boobs and now we analyze it each month and get worried no matter if we get them or not....LOL!


----------



## EffyM

ok so not only did my symptoms basiclly go away
i now have like light jitters... like ive had too much coffee its off and on and kinda tingly inside my body... almost rapid heart beat feeling maybe... idk 
its really hard to discribe..... 
sheeeeesh i hate this :wacko:


----------



## RNmommy

EffyM said:


> ok so not only did my symptoms basiclly go away
> i now have like light jitters... like ive had too much coffee its off and on and kinda tingly inside my body... almost rapid heart beat feeling maybe... idk
> its really hard to discribe.....
> sheeeeesh i hate this :wacko:

Hmmm. I don't know. Have you taken your pulse rate to see what it's at?? Hopefully there's not something else going on with you.

You're 7DPO today right?? A couple more days and you can POAS!!!!!! YAY!! :happydance:


----------



## EffyM

i dont really think my heart is racing but that feeling is one of the only ways i can discribe the feeling.... its weird....... 
and im suddenly slightly nausious right now... must be time for lunch then.... i just dont knwo anymore lol


----------



## CaliGirl35

EffyM said:


> Alrighty ladies unmmm kinda dumb question
> 
> Hubby and :sex: bright and early this morning just because :winkwink:
> That was 15 hours ago
> Ummm sooo how do u tell the diff between cm and :spermy:
> :blush:

Good Morning ladies!!!! How is everyone today?! I just got caught back up on all I have missed! :) 

Ok so first... symptoms... sore boobs as I remember from my own experience are one of the best signs I could have! It even hurt to give hugs to people! And the cramping... I remember all the pregnancy's I have had ( 3 total one with my daughter and 2 mc's) but all of them gave me cramps like my period was going to start.. but they were not consistent cramps, they would come and I would feel like it was af cramps, and then they would go away.... then come and go... etc.

Effy- I looked up your question and this is what I found...

EWCM does not absorb easily: If you look at the toilet paper when you use the bathroom and notice mucous on the toilet paper, you can tell if it is actually mucous by waiting a few minutes. If it is semen it will quickly absorb into the toilet paper, whereas EWCM generally will sit on top of the toilet paper.

EWCM will form a ball in water: When you go to the bathroom, let the mucous drop into the toilet water. If it turns into a ball and sinks, it is most likely EWCM. If it dissolves into the water, it is most likely semen.


Hope that helps?!


----------



## CaliGirl35

Oh and I also remember getting short of breath easily on dumb things like just basically walking!??? LOL


----------



## EffyM

CaliGirl35 said:


> EffyM said:
> 
> 
> Alrighty ladies unmmm kinda dumb question
> 
> Hubby and :sex: bright and early this morning just because :winkwink:
> That was 15 hours ago
> Ummm sooo how do u tell the diff between cm and :spermy:
> :blush:
> 
> Good Morning ladies!!!! How is everyone today?! I just got caught back up on all I have missed! :)
> 
> Ok so first... symptoms... sore boobs as I remember from my own experience are one of the best signs I could have! It even hurt to give hugs to people! And the cramping... I remember all the pregnancy's I have had ( 3 total one with my daughter and 2 mc's) but all of them gave me cramps like my period was going to start.. but they were not consistent cramps, they would come and I would feel like it was af cramps, and then they would go away.... then come and go... etc.
> 
> Effy- I looked up your question and this is what I found...
> 
> EWCM does not absorb easily: If you look at the toilet paper when you use the bathroom and notice mucous on the toilet paper, you can tell if it is actually mucous by waiting a few minutes. If it is semen it will quickly absorb into the toilet paper, whereas EWCM generally will sit on top of the toilet paper.
> 
> EWCM will form a ball in water: When you go to the bathroom, let the mucous drop into the toilet water. If it turns into a ball and sinks, it is most likely EWCM. If it dissolves into the water, it is most likely semen.
> 
> 
> Hope that helps?!Click to expand...

Thanks Cali! 
That helps alot... I had a small clump of stretchy mucus last night then... none since but hey it was CM :thumbup:


----------



## RNmommy

CD 14 for me and still getting a BFN OPK. UGH!!!!
I even went to the $tree and got one of their cheapies juts to make sure it wasn't that my sticks were defective. Still got a BFN. I only held my wee for about 30min prior to that one, though. So I will test again tonight with my internet ones and with the $tree one and see what I get. 

I just :sex: with the hubby though, just in case. LOL!!!
Hey, the swimmers can last up to 5 days swimming around in there. 
I laid in bed for about 20 minutes after so I could keep the goods where they needed to be.... :)


----------



## CaliGirl35

Effy- I can't remember... where are you in your cycle?


----------



## CaliGirl35

Ok ladies, so I have a question... on FF on the calendar it shows that I am most fertile on CD9-11 and then forecasted possible ovulation days of CD12-16..... does your guys calendar show your most fertile days then as well? ( for those that have a approx 28 day cycle??)


----------



## pinkanhopeful

Hey ladies - well the :witch: came and got me last night as I got into bed so at least I now know where I am a all the :bfn: were true :dohh: so will have to start the whole waiting game again this month so FX for my :bfp: and everyone else's soon xxxx


----------



## annie00

good morning ladies... sorry i didnt get online last night the internet was out and my dog ripped my chargin thing out my laptop so it wont charge now.. thank go for hubby laptop..:) 
last night i had a horriable cramp almost made me tear up then went away... i had clear watery cm again this am and we havent had sex since Monday :(

Cali-my periods were normal when they put me on metforphin but on the 28th of feb. my specialist took me off and did blood work.. so i go back on the 11 of april to get the results back from my blood work, and show her my chart... 

MK8- thank u hunnie

Pink- THank u too:)

here is my chart for today.... DO yall think i need to BD tonight just in case?


----------



## annie00

cali- they show my my forcasted O date but then it goes by my Cm and temps to do the real day.. hope that helps...

Pink- im sorry af got u but at least u no ur on a normal cycle now...


----------



## EffyM

@ Cali
i am on day 31 of 35 day cycle and 7 dpo 
yes get to it girl!! LOL
@ pink
sorry... i have a feel :witch: is right around the door for me too..


----------



## annie00

my temps keep raising and i dont know if thats a good thing are not but stupid FF still hasnt confirmed my O... GRRRR ... :(


----------



## CaliGirl35

hummm... not sure what to make of that.. but if it really is the case... no wonder AF came for me... as I was WAY off and only BD'd once during the time it says for last month!!!?? :dohh:

@ pink... sorry about the witch! :( looks like there are a few of us now on the same cycle!?

@effy- fx that she does not come a knockin!!! 

@annie- when are u supposed to start again?!
Sorry I can't keep track!!! 
I need a cheat sheet for everyone on my computer!! LOL


----------



## annie00

well my average cycle while i was on metforphin was 28-30 days in that range... but since they took me off i dont know if i ever will start!!! 

28 days would have been -3-20-2011
30 days would have been-3-22-2011..

So im not real sure and if i dont ever start then im not gonna worry about it bc i go back in april and i will tell her im not havin a period are ovulating!!


----------



## annie00

FYI- if yall bidding on 100 OPKS on ebay.. stop out bidding me!! lmao.. i started at 98 cents and now im up to 5.50. still the higgest bidder though. it ends in 24 hrs..


----------



## annie00

remember how i took it alot later than normal.. welll i found on the next page where i wrote my temp at normal time so here is that chart...


----------



## raelynn

So I'm concluding that my OPK is not quite positive yet but really close. Had hubby analyze with me. And temps are dropping so I'm guessing it is coming soon just not quite here. Told hubby we need to get to it tonight :)


----------



## raelynn

Annie, looks like you might have O'd on CD28 especially if temps remain high.


----------



## annie00

i had sex on cd 26 twice.. hope that was enough :) and on the day of cd 28.. we shall see


----------



## CaliGirl35

@rae- yes you definitely need to BD TONIGHT AND TOMORROW ETC!!!! :)

Are you saying CD28 for annie due to the drop in her temp?


----------



## annie00

ill be back in a lil while yall are makin me smileeeee so much.. i got to go get a birthday cake for my hubby step dad.... love yall


----------



## CaliGirl35

XX

@effy..... have you tested at all??? ;)


----------



## raelynn

CaliGirl35 said:


> @rae- yes you definitely need to BD TONIGHT AND TOMORROW ETC!!!! :)
> 
> Are you saying CD28 for annie due to the drop in her temp?

Yes, there is normally a short dip (sometimes not) and then a temperature rise. But you won't be able to tell for sure unless temps stay high. After ovulation temps will stay high until AF shows or just right before. For me, I can tell when AF is coming because my temps start slowly dropping.


----------



## CaliGirl35

raelynn said:


> CaliGirl35 said:
> 
> 
> @rae- yes you definitely need to BD TONIGHT AND TOMORROW ETC!!!! :)
> 
> Are you saying CD28 for annie due to the drop in her temp?
> 
> Yes, there is normally a short dip (sometimes not) and then a temperature rise. But you won't be able to tell for sure unless temps stay high. After ovulation temps will stay high until AF shows or just right before. For me, I can tell when AF is coming because my temps start slowly dropping.Click to expand...

Ok... so in trying to get the whole temp thing... could she have O'd on CD20 according to her chart?


----------



## raelynn

Its possible but since temps came down for 3 days I would think it is more likely the 28th unless there was some reason for the temp dip (different timing/sickness/etc) temps are supposed to stay high the whole time after O


----------



## CaliGirl35

ok gotcha! :)


----------



## RNmommy

@ Pink - Im so sorry the witchy witch got you!!! That stinks. But fx for BFP next month!!!

@ Rae - You better get to it!!!! Hump, hump, hump the day away....LOL!!!


----------



## EffyM

@ cali
yep im a poas addict! :rofl:
so far just :bfn:
but my dissappearing symptoms have semi resurfaced.. this afternoon... adding nausea to the list (until i ate a lil something) and weird jittery kind of a feeling which ii still have... also the abdomen "cramping" is back... along with lower back stiffness


----------



## CaliGirl35

ohhh... sounds promising!!! I personally thing the af like cramps that come and go are a good sign!! Just not the ones that Come and STAY!!!!! :nope:

When is the last time you tested......... this morning?! LOL :haha:


----------



## EffyM

actually i tested on my lunch hour after all my so called symptoms returned... i am going to try to hold off on test again until atleast saturday morning which will be 9dpo.... 

it really is an addiction
the whole thing
the poas
the ttc googling
the cm checks (gross but true)


----------



## kasigirl

Caligirl,

Thanks for the invite! :) I will have to read through the thread, but look forward to chatting with everyone! 

Kasigirl


----------



## EffyM

welcome Kasi!!!


----------



## CaliGirl35

Welcome Kasi!! 
@ Effy!! I know!! Not only am I becoming a COMPLETE CLOSET addict :shhh: ( I say closet because you guys are my only friends who know/understand how obsessed I/we really are LOL) But now I am becoming a COMPLETE stalker of everyone's cycles in hope that can get some of the crazy obsession off myself!!!
:saywhat: LOL!! 
( yes I mean it, stalker, in every sense of the word!! I am starting a spreadsheet of all our AF start dates?! ) ...:rofl:


----------



## EffyM

:rofl: Cali you are too much!!!! 

pretty soon we're just going to start asking you when we are all suposed to O or start or :sex: :rofl:

i can just hear it now. "hunny one of my fellow bean stalkers says we need to do it NOW!!!"


----------



## CaliGirl35

Kassie when you are done reading/catching up in the thread, give us some info.. fill us in on you! :) Effy and I saw your other post so we prob know a bit more then the rest...


----------



## RNmommy

EffyM said:


> @ cali
> yep im a poas addict! :rofl:
> so far just :bfn:
> but my dissappearing symptoms have semi resurfaced.. this afternoon... adding nausea to the list (until i ate a lil something) and weird jittery kind of a feeling which ii still have... also the abdomen "cramping" is back... along with lower back stiffness

sOUNDS PROMISING!!!!! OH THE THINGS WE LOOK FORWARD TO!!!!


----------



## CaliGirl35

EffyM said:


> :rofl: Cali you are too much!!!!
> 
> pretty soon we're just going to start asking you when we are all suposed to O or start or :sex: :rofl:
> 
> i can just hear it now. "hunny one of my fellow bean stalkers says we need to do it NOW!!!"

LMAO!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## RNmommy

CaliGirl35 said:


> Welcome Kasi!!
> @ Effy!! I know!! Not only am I becoming a COMPLETE CLOSET addict :shhh: ( I say closet because you guys are my only friends who know/understand how obsessed I/we really are LOL) But now I am becoming a COMPLETE stalker of everyone's cycles in hope that can get some of the crazy obsession off myself!!!
> :saywhat: LOL!!
> ( yes I mean it, stalker, in every sense of the word!! I am starting a spreadsheet of all our AF start dates?! ) ...:rofl:

You know, that is so funny, the spreadsheet thing. I almost thought about making a chart too. Cause I feel so terrible when I keep asking everyone what CD they are!!!! LOL!!!! I wonder if there is a way we could create some type of chart that we could all access???? HMMMMM....


----------



## EffyM

RNmommy said:


> EffyM said:
> 
> 
> @ cali
> yep im a poas addict! :rofl:
> so far just :bfn:
> but my dissappearing symptoms have semi resurfaced.. this afternoon... adding nausea to the list (until i ate a lil something) and weird jittery kind of a feeling which ii still have... also the abdomen "cramping" is back... along with lower back stiffness
> 
> sOUNDS PROMISING!!!!! OH THE THINGS WE LOOK FORWARD TO!!!!Click to expand...

seriously?? i think we should all get together some how and create an instant hpt... one that you only have to wait like 1 day after :sex: to know if you were pg or not!!! that would be a good money maker!!! 

i sent a text to my bff that read: " never been so excited to be noxious "
major typo she wrote back and told me i was always obnoxious"


----------



## CaliGirl35

EffyM said:


> RNmommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EffyM said:
> 
> 
> @ cali
> yep im a poas addict! :rofl:
> so far just :bfn:
> but my dissappearing symptoms have semi resurfaced.. this afternoon... adding nausea to the list (until i ate a lil something) and weird jittery kind of a feeling which ii still have... also the abdomen "cramping" is back... along with lower back stiffness
> 
> sOUNDS PROMISING!!!!! OH THE THINGS WE LOOK FORWARD TO!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> seriously?? i think we should all get together some how and create an instant hpt... one that you only have to wait like 1 day after :sex: to know if you were pg or not!!! that would be a good money maker!!!
> 
> i sent a text to my bff that read: " never been so excited to be noxious "
> major typo she wrote back and told me i was always obnoxious"Click to expand...

:haha: Oh the laughs that I get from you guys!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## RNmommy

@ EFFY - :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## kasigirl

CaliGirl35 said:


> Kassie when you are done reading/catching up in the thread, give us some info.. fill us in on you! :) Effy and I saw your other post so we prob know a bit more then the rest...



Ok.. :) I am 32 and my DH is 34. We have been TTC since Sept, no sign of pregnancy to date! The first few months weren't so bad, but then around my 32nd birthday (Jan) I really started to worry! I have started to track my temps and also started taking B6 complex because my Luteal Phase has only been about 7 days.... :( 

I finally set up an appt a month ago with an OBGYN and actually went this morning loaded with questions about my luteal phase. I was so dissapionted when she didn't even seem concerned with my short luteal phase and wants us to keep trying for 6 more months! :nope: I was so upset I didn't even go back to work! 

So here I am today chatting with you all! I hope that everyone is going to get a BFP asap! 

Kasigirl


----------



## RNmommy

You know....I had commented a couple of times on another thread that was titled "TTC - Unprescribed Clomid" or something like that....
Anyways, the administrators shut it down and said it is illegal to buy Clomid without a rx. 
Which, from my research it is not. You can purchase meds from other countries that don't require a rx there.
I dont know. But they shut it down. Just thought it was interesting that they did that.
Anyways, my Clomid is prescribed by my MD. But I really didn't think it was illegal to get it online without a rx. 
Just a FYI.....


----------



## CaliGirl35

RNmommy said:


> CaliGirl35 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Kasi!!
> @ Effy!! I know!! Not only am I becoming a COMPLETE CLOSET addict :shhh: ( I say closet because you guys are my only friends who know/understand how obsessed I/we really are LOL) But now I am becoming a COMPLETE stalker of everyone's cycles in hope that can get some of the crazy obsession off myself!!!
> :saywhat: LOL!!
> ( yes I mean it, stalker, in every sense of the word!! I am starting a spreadsheet of all our AF start dates?! ) ...:rofl:
> 
> You know, that is so funny, the spreadsheet thing. I almost thought about making a chart too. Cause I feel so terrible when I keep asking everyone what CD they are!!!! LOL!!!! I wonder if there is a way we could create some type of chart that we could all access???? HMMMMM....Click to expand...

I wil get on that!! :) I can make/finish the spreadsheet when I get home... 
(At my work computer now) then I can post it on here and then everyone can make a copy and save it to their computer!! 

And thats why I thought of it... cause I feel like a jerk every time I ask AGAIN where someone is at?! lol


----------



## RNmommy

kasigirl said:


> CaliGirl35 said:
> 
> 
> Kassie when you are done reading/catching up in the thread, give us some info.. fill us in on you! :) Effy and I saw your other post so we prob know a bit more then the rest...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.. :) I am 32 and my DH is 34. We have been TTC since Sept, no sign of pregnancy to date! The first few months weren't so bad, but then around my 32nd birthday (Jan) I really started to worry! I have started to track my temps and also started taking B6 complex because my Luteal Phase has only been about 7 days.... :(
> 
> I finally set up an appt a month ago with an OBGYN and actually went this morning loaded with questions about my luteal phase. I was so dissapionted when she didn't even seem concerned with my short luteal phase and wants us to keep trying for 6 more months! :nope: I was so upset I didn't even go back to work!
> 
> So here I am today chatting with you all! I hope that everyone is going to get a BFP asap!
> 
> KasigirlClick to expand...

Hey Kasi!! Welcome!!! We love new buddies!!!!
I would get a second opinion from another MD. Sounds a little strange to me that your appt went that way. 
I went to my GYN complaining of irregular periods and told him my husband and I were NTNP. He told me I was more than likely just not ovulating like I was supposed to. He did an exam, took some blood work and scheduled me for an U/S 10 days later and stated he would go over my bloodwork with me then.
I went back for the U/S. He told me there was no sign of PCOS, which was what I was worried about. And told me that the blood work verified I haven't been ovulating. And at that point it had been exactly 2 months since my last AF. He gave me a rx for Provera to get AF going and a script for CLomid to start once AF came. 
I just think thats strange that they would tell you to wait 6 more months since you've already been trying for so long. And no offense, its not like we're getting any younger. (***THAT IS SAID WITH COMPLETE LOVE - I AM 30YRS OLD....IM NOT TRYING TO CALL YOU OLD....LOL)
But what Im saying is that I could understand them saying that to someone that was in their younger 20's. That stinks!!!!
I would try another doc if you could. Especially if shes not concerned with your luteal phase. A short LP doesn't leave a lot of time for the eggie to implant. Hmmmm.....
Where do you live???


----------



## EffyM

i too walked into my dr office and said "poof" make me pg!! i dont want to learn to be patient i want to be patient now!!!! 
she sent my for blood and an ultra sound.
i had 1 tiny cycst on my ovary and i wond up with a provera rx if my af didnt show (which it did) and was told give it a couple of cycles on its own and lets see how ya do before we go to clomid
well just like that i started o'ing on my with in 3..for 2 straight now....

short story long... find a new dr. one that you feel comfortable with and that will listen to you...
i too am 32..and my hubby is 30....


----------



## CaliGirl35

Kasi~ Yeah I agree... new Dr, asap... and like I said.. I know that some doc's want to know that you have been trying for a year before they will do anything, so if you maybe have to add a few months to that "trying" frame when telling the next dr.....?


----------



## RNmommy

You know, my GYN was very good in the fact that he did everything that needed to be done and that I wanted done. But honestly, If I do get preggers, I might search for a different OBGYN. I just got the feeling like I was just a number at that office. I loved my old OBGYNs. This one, Im not so sure about. I mean, he's nice and all....but I just don't want to be a statistic. Does that make sense???


----------



## RNmommy

CaliGirl35 said:


> Kasi~ Yeah I agree... new Dr, asap... and like I said.. I know that some doc's want to know that you have been trying for a year before they will do anything, so if you maybe have to add a few months to that "trying" frame when telling the next dr.....?

LOL!!! I agree with Cali. It won't hurt to tell them you've been trying for a few extra months. 
**Cali....you're a naughty one.....LOL!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## kasigirl

RNMOMMY I am 32 definitely not old :) but as you said I am definitely not getting any younger! She said that since I was on birth control she really only considers me trying the last 3 months as it can take a 3-4 months to regulate your cycle/body after BC. She wasn't actually that bad, and said that she thinks she will see me before then probably pregnant, but she doesn't like to start doing tests taking drugs until it's necessary. I think I am just really frustrated and very impatient! She suggested Ovulation kits to make sure I am ovulating properly and to take some additional vitamins in addition to prenatal. 

She did say that if it doesn't happen by Sept then she will do all the tests and put me on clomid but felt it wasn't necessary yet. I know a year isn't very long, but I was so upset when I left! She was actually really nice and I think I want to wait and try it this way but I am incredibly impatient so we shall see how long this lasts!


----------



## EffyM

yeah RN that makes a ton of sense... everytime i want to see MY obgyn she's delivering a baby or having one of her own so i get pushes to who ever is available... 

so i picked one in teh same practice that i like and just started seeing her instead...

am i the only one who sint fond of male drs down there??!!


----------



## RNmommy

Kasi - well, if you like her , then keep her definitely. But it just sucks that she's making you wait. I am extremely impatient, one of my many charming qualities, so I would never be able to wait. Id be begging her to do something to "speed" it up. LOL!!!!
And you know what? She's prbably right. You will probably get preggers way before then. 
Have you started doing OPKs???


----------



## RNmommy

@ Effy - You know, I never thought that I would like a male OBGYN. But the one I had with my son was a guy and I LOVED him. 
But Im not so sure about the one now (who is a man). I think I might want a woman one!!! I had a woman where I lived before and I loved her. She was very motherly.


----------



## kasigirl

RNmommy said:


> Kasi - well, if you like her , then keep her definitely. But it just sucks that she's making you wait. I am extremely impatient, one of my many charming qualities, so I would never be able to wait. Id be begging her to do something to "speed" it up. LOL!!!!
> And you know what? She's prbably right. You will probably get preggers way before then.
> Have you started doing OPKs???


I actually ordered my first one's online as the Dr. suggested. I didn't do it in the past because I thought I would get pregnant by now! So, i should have them for the start of my next cycle... :)


----------



## CaliGirl35

I am not to keen on a guy seeing my whole va-j j as wide open as it can be either!!?? LOL!
I know at that point thats the last thing you are thinking about... but really.... lets face it, at the end of your nine months, your not easily getting to groom yourself "down there", if you know what I mean... (and I am TERRIFIED of getting waxed there... so I am out on that one) ...so not only is he constantly feeling, looking etc down there during the whole 9 months.... in the end you can be even more mortified in the knowledge that before your little miracle makes there way out, he is now staring at a unkept hairy gaping hole!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## kasigirl

Oh my! You are too funny! I completely agree about the male doctor thing though. It's already an uncomfortable position, through in a male doctor and that takes it to a whole new level! :dohh:


----------



## RNmommy

LOL!!!

Cali....You're outta control....LMAO!!!!
Ive already told my husband he'll be shaving it for me. He just looked at me like I was crazy but the look also told me he knew he didn't have a choice....LMAO!!!! 

And Cali, Ive done the whole waxing thing down there....Well, I attempted to. I ended up with one patch of hair that got ripped off and I said "F" that!!!! I didn't even do the rest. LMAO!!!! I looked so funny!!!!!!


----------



## EffyM

so my dumb question of the day...:haha:
all these weird cramps and twinges etc etc... some of them are pretty "holy cow what was that" :wacko:
i guess i want to know is that the actual implantation taking place?? i mean i have had them off and on for a few days now... how long does it take for one tiny itty bitty lil eggy to burrow in??????:shrug:


----------



## raelynn

You all are too funny! I'm already worrying about who I'd want in the room with me. Hubby is likely to pass out so I'd want my mom or sis in with me but don't know that they need to see all thats going on down there :blush:


----------



## RNmommy

Thats a good question Effy. 
Im not sure. I know it takes approx 7-10 days from the time the egg is fertilized for it to actually implant and then it can cause some cramping and spotting (IB). I know your body starts producing HCG once the egg is fertilized, before it even implants. 
But as far as how long the actual implantation takes, I dont know. I would assume not more than a few hrs. 
Sometimes I wish I was an OB nurse instead of an ER one. LOL!!!
Who am I kidding.....I love babies and watching baby shows, but I HATED being on the L&D floor in nursing school. I couldn't deal with the whiny women. LMAO!!! Ironic, huh?


----------



## RNmommy

raelynn said:


> You all are too funny! I'm already worrying about who I'd want in the room with me. Hubby is likely to pass out so I'd want my mom or sis in with me but don't know that they need to see all thats going on down there :blush:

I had my son's father, my best friend and my ex's mother in there. (Remember, my son came from a previous relationship....But this is the first time Ive been married - to my husband now.)
Prior to actually delivering him, I had my ex's dad and our roommate in there too. The nurses kicked them out though. But once you get to the point that you're pushing, you're so beyond caring!!!! LOL!!!

I don't really remember much of the event once I started pushing. I do know that I only pushed for 3 pushes/contractions and he was out. But he tore the crap outta me!!!! I had a 3rd degree tear and then another tear lengthwise along the side of my va-jay. My butt was one big hemorrhoid. My ex said that at one point my OBGYN said not to push because he was going to cut me and I pushed anyways, hence tearing. Sounds fun, right??? BUT I CANT WAIT TO DO IT AGAIN.....
Oh, and my little one was less than 7lbs when he was born, too. So its not like he was even a big baby. He came out face up!!!!! 

(Sorry for boring everyone with that....I guess i went off topic)


***RAE - How did your tests look today???


----------



## raelynn

My mom tore with me too and I was like 6 lbs 3 oz. Lets hope I get a little baby like me!!

Test looks maybe a tad bit darker than last night, hard to tell. I was trying to hold my pee for my evening test but like an hour into it I _had to go_! Ugh! My early afternoon tests are always more diluted since I drink a lot while I'm at work since I'm on the phone most of the day so I was hoping to get a better test tonight but now have to start my waiting all over again. Sigh! My temps went down again this morning so things are looking good. Hubby is taking me out for date night tonight too so we can get in the bumpity bump bump when we get home :)


----------



## RNmommy

@ Rae - Thats sweet!!! Play some Marvin Gaye on the way home....Lets Get It On......
LOL!!!!!


----------



## CaliGirl35

RNmommy said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> Cali....You're outta control....LMAO!!!!
> Ive already told my husband he'll be shaving it for me. He just looked at me like I was crazy but the look also told me he knew he didn't have a choice....LMAO!!!!
> 
> And Cali, Ive done the whole waxing thing down there....Well, I attempted to. I ended up with one patch of hair that got ripped off and I said "F" that!!!! I didn't even do the rest. LMAO!!!! I looked so funny!!!!!!

Yes Kasi it does! 

:haha: I am sure that would be me too! Get one patch done and then :nope:!!! LOL!
As for the hubbie doing that for me..... hummmmm.... that would take some trust on BOTH our parts... would it tickle to have someone else do that resulting in a cut... or can he even do that without cutting me at all, very different skin down there, than a mans face!!!! LOL

@effy... I don't really know either, like I said I remember having af like cramps, but they would come and go.

@rnmommy... I totally agree, once you are at that point you really don't care anymore!!! However I pushed for 2 1/2 hours!!!!! Before they FINALLY suctioned her out :growlmad: ummm ouch!!!! And she was only 6lb 1oz!!
But I got nothing but nubane (sp?) and that didn't do ANYTHING for the pain!!


----------



## EffyM

i havent had any ib this cycle... just random pain......


----------



## RNmommy

CaliGirl35 said:


> RNmommy said:
> 
> 
> LOL!!!
> 
> Cali....You're outta control....LMAO!!!!
> Ive already told my husband he'll be shaving it for me. He just looked at me like I was crazy but the look also told me he knew he didn't have a choice....LMAO!!!!
> 
> And Cali, Ive done the whole waxing thing down there....Well, I attempted to. I ended up with one patch of hair that got ripped off and I said "F" that!!!! I didn't even do the rest. LMAO!!!! I looked so funny!!!!!!
> 
> Yes Kasi it does!
> 
> :haha: I am sure that would be me too! Get one patch done and then :nope:!!! LOL!
> As for the hubbie doing that for me..... hummmmm.... that would take some trust on BOTH our parts... would it tickle to have someone else do that resulting in a cut... or can he even do that without cutting me at all, very different skin down there, than a mans face!!!! LOL
> 
> @effy... I don't really know either, like I said I remember having af like cramps, but they would come and go.
> 
> @rnmommy... I totally agree, once you are at that point you really don't care anymore!!! However I pushed for 2 1/2 hours!!!!! Before they FINALLY suctioned her out :growlmad: ummm ouch!!!! And she was only 6lb 1oz!!
> But I got nothing but nubane (sp?) and that didn't do ANYTHING for the pain!!Click to expand...

@ Cali - The hwole time I was pregnant I swore up and down I didn't want an epidural. I ahd seen too many girls come into the ER with Spinal headaches after getting an epidural and had to have a blood patch.
But I'll tell you what. They induced me and started my pitocin around 9pm. I went all night with nothing and felt fine. I was like "Damn, this is it? Whats all the fuss about?". They came in at 11am and broke my water and I cried for 45min straight. It was TERRIBLE!!!! :sad2:
I still refused to get an epidural. My OBGYN came in and told me very firmly that I wasnt going to get anywhere because I was too tense. Damn right, how could I not be??? So I finally got the epidural around 1230 I think. I was at 4 when I got it. And by 430-500pm I was at 10. Then the nurse tells me, "The doc wants you to just let the baby come down as much as he can on his own. So when you get to the point when you feel like you absolutely need to push, let us know." I held out for another hour or so and then said "Im done. Get him out!!!!" LOL!!!! She came in and I told her "I really feel like I need to push" and I guess being she figured I was a first time mom and had an epidural that I really didn't know what was going on. She put her hand down there and said ok, lets see, give a little push. I guess she was expecting me to be nowhere near ready. I gave a little push and she yelled at me to stop. LOL!!! She had to run and get the doc. Ha, stupid nurse!!!! I can tell when Ive got a freakin baby coming out my va-jay!!!! 
Oh, Im going to be a terrible patient this time around, I can just see it now!!!! I feel sorry for my future L&D nurses already!!!!!


----------



## raelynn

@RNmommy that's crazy, I'm kind of scared of the epidural so I'll probably try without but I'm sure I'll be screaming for it by the time I'm done. Pain for a short time I can deal with but prolonged gets me very cranky very fast.

So what is everyone hoping for? A boy or a girl? I'm torn...I want a girl but I think hubby would be awesome with a boy so I guess either works for me :)


----------



## mk8

I think I have finally caught up. Yeah. 

Kasi- welcome! 

Rae- enjoy humping with hubby and marv. Lol

Pink- sorry to hear about af. Here's to a xmas baby! 

Cali- love the spreadsheet idea. 

Annie- get humping just in case! 

Buying clomid on/ine... personally i wouldn't as there are a lot of fake pills out there. 

I feel like I'm forgetting someone I wanted to reply to. Hmm


----------



## kasigirl

I would be fine with a boy or a girl, but secretly hope for a girl as it would be the first girl in the family! :) :baby:


----------



## EffyM

i am terrified of needles
but was told to get the epidural!!!!!!!! 

i want a girl...but hubby wants a boy...
either way with my hubby's relationship with his family... im a little worried either way...

his dad worked him hard even has a young kid and well just in general raised him very rough and as a youngen hubby turned into his daddy with teh fowl language and disrespectful billy bad ass mentality.... 

on the other hand he is resentful of his sister... even though his folks know shes spoiled adn a screw up BIG TIME they continue to baby her... she's 22 has no job and lives and mooches at home... 

so i dont want to raise a son how he was raised and i dont want him to resent a daughter.... maybe i'll get lucky and instead of a boy or girl i'll have a zebra or something... LOL


----------



## mk8

Zebra... ha ha

I just want a healthy baby. Though i always imagine having a daughter. 

Gosh. Guys, I want one so badly. I hope this is the monthy for all of us!


----------



## raelynn

I like the spreadsheet idea too, maybe we could put in a bunch of info like names, locations, cycle days, plan of attack :)


----------



## kasigirl

Mk8, thanks for the welcome! I am already feeling better after realizing how funny you all are! Effy, I am sure your husband will be fine... my guess is he will spoil the heck out of a daughter but within reason!


----------



## annie00

hey im back !! i blew up 20 balloons and im so light headed... wow... lmao.. with my dr appointment it was the first time i ever seen her and told her we was trying for over a yr and she looked at me bc my lower bck was hurting to make sure i didnt have any bacteria are anything that would cause my back to hurt.. She order blood work right then and there i went in that same day to get blood work.. so once i go back on april 11 for my results im sure if my blood work comes out normal and she sees my chart she is gonna realize something isnt right.,.. i liked her she was very nice she wanted me to check up with my family dr. but my family dr didnt want me to follow up bc it was pointless she said.. so hopefully she doesnt ask me.,. LMAO

My mom didnt rip with me bc i only weighed 1lb an 6oz........... i was 3 months early!!! ... yikes.... lmao... 

if i ovulated on cd 28 does that mean i had enough sex...i had sex on cd 26 twice<<couldnt get enough>> back to back lol.. once on cd 28 and once on cd 30..


----------



## annie00

i want a baby boy.... named Bently.... are a litte girl name cassie are bently :)


----------



## RNmommy

@ Annie - I think twice on CD26 would be sufficient if you O'd on CD28. And they say increased sex drive can be a sign of O'ing. FX!!!!

@ Rae - Honestly, the epidural was not bad at all. I am so doing it again!!!!! I didn't have one single side effect from it. No shaking, I was still able to feel pressure to push effectively and I never got a spinal headache.
It was fantastic!!!! I would definitely recommend it!!!
My opinion now is that Id rather be pain free!!! Cause it sure HURT LIKE HELL!!!! :cry:


----------



## kasigirl

Annie, that's funny! There was a woman in the Dr.'s office with a 7 week old boy named Bently. Maybe it's a sign meant for you!


----------



## raelynn

@Annie sounds like you're good. They recommend every other day or every day around ovulation so you should be covered

I'm having more twinges tonight by my left ovary. They're starting to get annoying because they feel like when AF is coming on and that is never good.

Here is a little fun for you to try. I got to the part in my book where you find out what fertility type you are and they recommend things to help with fertility. Problem is, I'm two types and they have some conflicting suggestions..ha ha. I'm Stuck and Dry but I think I lean more towards Dry (book explains more than the site) so they say lean more towards your dominant type if you're 2. Here's the link if anyone else wants to find out what type they are.
https://www.makingbabiesprogram.com/questionnaire/


----------



## RNmommy

And I would like a little girl, I think. I have a little boy (6yrs old).
Now my husband doesn't have any children. His sister has 3 girls so I know my hubby's dad is hoping for a grandson. But I kind of secretly want a little girl. And I would like to name her Caliape or Calyope (not sure how Iw ould spell it).
Im not gonna lie, I got it off of Greys Anatomy!!! LOL!!! I love that name!!! And then we could call her Cali for short....
And my hubby actually likes that name too.


----------



## RNmommy

And my hubby says that he wants to name a boy James Tiberius. 
Does anyone wanna take a stab at where he got that???
STAR TREK!!!! Ugh....


----------



## annie00

thank yall so much!!!! like i no this is tmi.. but 2 days before i O.. when we was having sex it felt omg so awsome.. it was weird... LMAO .... i got up and did things around the house and watch porn and went back and did it again. it was awosme''''

maybe soo


----------



## kasigirl

RN, I knew it! :) That is a very cute name and I love Gray's Anatomy


----------



## EffyM

OH MY golly!!! really capatin kirk?!!! really!!!!!!


----------



## RNmommy

Yeah Captain Kirk!! I know, right??
I finally told him, "OK, you can name him that" and now hes not so sure. LOL!!! I think he was just saying that to see what I'd say. Didn't work, though, did it slick?! HAHA

Kasi, do you know how it's supposed to be spelled???

Annie - Thats awesome! Nothing like some good porn!!!!


----------



## kasigirl

I think maybe Calliope? But you could spell it anyway you want... my parents got creative when they named me Kasi (KC)


----------



## RNmommy

I think it's Calliope
(Who is also the Greek Goddess of Poetry and Eloquence) :)


----------



## raelynn

@RNmommy That is hillarious. I could see my hubby doing something like that. I've always liked the name Zachary and hubby is a huge Scrubs fan (and since Zach Braff stars in it...) 

@ Annie I wish it was like that for me! Hubby has an great sex drive but me...not much at all. He likes ttc because I don't ever refuse him now. I'm thinking of trying royal jelly since I've heard it is good for kick starting your sex drive. I want to be more willing but right now it takes a lot to get me into it.


----------



## RNmommy

kasigirl said:


> I think maybe Calliope? But you could spell it anyway you want... my parents got creative when they named me Kasi (KC)

I googled it....LOL!!! It said her name on the show is spelled like that. I like it like that. But I also like Calyope. but not sure if too many people would know how to pronounce it.
And I love Kasi!!!! Thats an awesome name!!!!


----------



## annie00

wow i dont need anything to make my sex drive anymore.. dh wants more than i give him i try to dtd every other day :) and on the day we dont hump he always ask me to do something eles... haha.. and i say NOPE and he gets made.. LMAO...

Rn- i love porn but i think i watch the wrong things.. i like girl on girl porn.. im concerned.. like if i watch reg porn its kinda boring but if i watch girl on girl porn it turns me on more... I hope im not BI.... Srry lol


----------



## RNmommy

annie00 said:


> wow i dont need anything to make my sex drive anymore.. dh wants more than i give him i try to dtd every other day :) and on the day we dont hump he always ask me to do something eles... haha.. and i say NOPE and he gets made.. LMAO...
> 
> Rn- i love porn but i think i watch the wrong things.. i like girl on girl porn.. im concerned.. like if i watch reg porn its kinda boring but if i watch girl on girl porn it turns me on more... I hope im not BI.... Srry lol

:rofl:


----------



## annie00

haha is right... is that normal?

is anyone on the same boat as me?


----------



## RNmommy

annie00 said:


> haha is right... is that normal?
> 
> is anyone on the same boat as me?

I tend to veer away from the girl on girl because I think they are terrible actresses and its so obvious they're faking it. LOL!!!!
Well, actually, all porn is like that now that I think about it. 
I like all kinds of porn. Porn is porn to me. 
LOL!!!!


----------



## pinkanhopeful

Hey ladies

I would love a little girl as my fav colour is pink (hence the name) I am scared of needles too, only thing about getting pregnant is the blood test I am worrying bout. I wouldnt want a male Gyn or midwife as I am very worried about the male looking at my fanny ann and aso it being unshaven (looking like an extra in the jackson 5) :blush:

My plan for this month is :sex: every other day and OPK too and hopefully fx we all get our :bfp: this next 4 weeks!


----------



## Lisa92881

pinkanhopeful said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> I would love a little girl as my fav colour is pink (hence the name) I am scared of needles too, only thing about getting pregnant is the blood test I am worrying bout. I wouldnt want a male Gyn or midwife as I am very worried about the male looking at my fanny ann and aso it being unshaven (looking like an extra in the jackson 5) :blush:
> 
> My plan for this month is :sex: every other day and OPK too and hopefully fx we all get our :bfp: this next 4 weeks!

:rofl: OMG "extra in the Jackson 5" just had me laughing sooo hard!! It's a terrible thought isn't it - having someone (probably multiple people) all up in there, when it's not shaven and at it's best!!! :nope:


----------



## mk8

I have tears in my eyes. Porn and Jackson 6...hahahahahahahaha

Pink- every other day for the whole month?! You go for it! Grrrr. Failing that, RNMommy and annie appear to be well placed to suggest some good porn! LOL.

I tried sperm meets egg plan last month (tiring s***!) and hubby and I intend to try this again. OR, we can just dtd every other day for the entire month. Hmm... I wonder which would be the best approach... 

What's the game plan for all you other ladies? 

Quite a few people recommend pre-seed. But not sure where you buy that in the UK. I think I will try au natural initially though.


----------



## kasigirl

I think starting day 12 I might :sex: every other day... Lets hope the opk will help us narrow the days down! MY DH is struggling to keep up at this point!


----------



## RNmommy

Mk - you can purchase pre-seed online if you can't find it locally. 
I have not gotten it yet. I figure if it doesn't happen this month, then next month I might get some.
My plan is to get a +OPK but my body is not working with me here!!!!! Damn stubborn body!!!!
LOL!! 
We BD'd CD8, 9, 10, and then today. Will probably go for it about every other day. Don't want to tire him out. LOL!!!!
Im praying the Clomid works its magic. If not, next month my Clomid will probably be upped to 100mg. 
I did a little googling and saw that O ranged from CD11 to CD20 on women taking Clomid. So not much different than not being on it I guess, as long as it actually makes me O!!!!
I used to have a good porn collection....I have misplaced it over the years from moving so much. LOL!!!

Love the Jackson 5 comment!!! Had me :rofl: !!!!!!
Im telling you, my hubby will be down there with the hedge trimmers!!!!
I trust him. Ive known him since I was 10, so I have complete trust in him. But I will say, that if he cuts my girl he's getting kicked in the face! LOL!!!!


----------



## RNmommy

kasigirl said:


> I think starting day 12 I might :sex: every other day... Lets hope the opk will help us narrow the days down! MY DH is struggling to keep up at this point!

:rofl: Mine too!!!! He thought I was a nympho before....Ha! He ain't seen nothing yet!!!!!


----------



## kasigirl

:rofl:


----------



## mk8

Hey RNmommy...wondering, did they figure out why you were not O-ing properly?


----------



## RNmommy

mk8 said:


> Hey RNmommy...wondering, did they figure out why you were not O-ing properly?

He just told me that my hormone levels were low. He didn't give me any numbers and I honestly didn't ask which ones or what the levels actually were. But Im getting my follow up blood work done on April 1 so once we get the results of that, I'll ask him for a copy.


----------



## Baby4u14

i think im gonna try dtd every other day too!


----------



## RNmommy

Baby4u14 said:


> i think im gonna try dtd every other day too!

ALL MONTH?!?!?!?! 

You go girl!!!! :happydance:


----------



## RNmommy

Time for my nightly POAS fix. Be back in a few girls!!!!!


----------



## Baby4u14

woahh...idk bout all month..lol..that's a bit much. I think I'm gonna try preseed too!
I have heard some good stories about ppl getting preggo using it only 1 time


----------



## mk8

RNMommy - did you have some weird symptoms suggesting your hormones were not right?


----------



## mk8

yeah preseed seems great. though i am worried it will disrupt the natural balance inside there. whaddya reckon?

game plan for this month: sperm meets egg plan 
game plan for next month should i not get bfp: do every other day + acupuncture


----------



## RNmommy

mk8 said:


> RNMommy - did you have some weird symptoms suggesting your hormones were not right?

Well, my AF has been weird for a while now. But over the past year its gotten worse and more irregular. And theres been a couple of times my husband swore I was preggers even though I kept telling him no. LOL!!!
I was starting to get moody, having hot flashes (but not terrible ones by any means) and I was getting more and more wiry blonde hairs on my chin. The hair on my chin alone was driving me nuts!!!!
I just figured it was because I was getting older not because my hormones were that out of whack. But when my GYN was questioning me during the exam, he asked me if I was getting the chin hair, hot flashes, etc. And when I said yes he told me that I was more than likely anovulatory and it was causing me to have menopause-like symptoms. Not fun!!!! So hes in the process of fixing me. LOL!!!! Hopefully it works!
He asked me what our plans were as far as starting a family. He said that we could have left it untreated and it really wouldn't harm me, he could put me on birth control pills to regulate my cycle but it probably wouldn't help with the menopause-like symptoms, or we could do the Clomid. 
When I told him that we wanted a baby, He said "Clomid it is then". 
He started me at 50mg and told me if it didn't work first cycle he would bump it up to 100mg for next cycle.


----------



## Baby4u14

mk8 said:


> yeah preseed seems great. though i am worried it will disrupt the natural balance inside there. whaddya reckon?
> 
> game plan for this month: sperm meets egg plan
> game plan for next month should i not get bfp: do every other day + acupuncture

I think I'll try just once to see how it works. Hopefully it will give my CM at boost!


----------



## RNmommy

mk8 said:


> yeah preseed seems great. though i am worried it will disrupt the natural balance inside there. whaddya reckon?
> 
> game plan for this month: sperm meets egg plan
> game plan for next month should i not get bfp: do every other day + acupuncture

I havent read much on preseed but I believe its supposed to mimic the natural environment of the vagina/cervix when it is in its fertile period and the natural environement of semen.
I think??? Anyone else know about Preseed??


----------



## RNmommy

P.S. Second line on my OPK almost nonexistent for the nighttime test. I wonder what the chances are that I O'd on CD11 when I had that almost positive one. 
It would be sooooooo wonderful if I could just take a test and it have a CLEAR +. 
UGH!!!!


----------



## RNmommy

What happened to all my ladies??? LOL!!!

Well, its time for Grey's Anatomy!!! Hoepfully I stay awake long enough to finish it. 

Talk to ya in the morning. Night night!!!


----------



## mk8

one lady is here... working...grrrr....want to get pregnant and then go on a nice long maternity leave! 

do you temp RN? may be an idea to temp and opk it so you can check whether you did indeed o!


----------



## Baby4u14

RNmommy said:


> What happened to all my ladies??? LOL!!!
> 
> Well, its time for Grey's Anatomy!!! Hoepfully I stay awake long enough to finish it.
> 
> Talk to ya in the morning. Night night!!!

what exactly is cromatid for?


----------



## annie00

hey ladies--- yall had me laughin my ass off about the jackson 6 thing ... haha... i would so much rather my mom trim it then dh.. lol.. Me and my mom are sooo close and i dont trust dh he might cut it off... haha... 

I think im getting a yeast infection :( burns when i washed it usually never does unless i got a yeast infection.. but i got some monistate if i wake up in the morning itching like crazy...


----------



## raelynn

Just back from dinner and I'm stuffed stuffed stuffed. Took my nightly OPK and it is much lighter than last night and this afternoon. It could be because it was probably diluted since the waitress was constantly filling my drink or....this afternoons was my positive even though it wasn't quite dark enough and O is on its merry way. Guess I'll know for sure when my temps go up. Guess I better get some lovin' tonight to be sure I'm covered.


----------



## EffyM

Crap crap crap
Ok somewhere one day I heard no fish 
I don't remeber for who or why

But did i just totally screw up eating fish ?? If I am pg will it be detrimental ????


----------



## annie00

just wondering what happends after they do the blood work and u get ur results? do they do a scan next are pap are what? check hubby ... can someone kinda let me know what is gonna happen next??


----------



## annie00

nooo. u should be ok its way to early to hurt anything.. Like i still smoke to this day.. but when i see that BFP i will stop right then and there.. If i wouldnt smoke i dont think i could go threw all this.. it takes the stress off of ttc!!!


----------



## annie00

i no this is a dumb ? but i have been having the hiccups all day long!!!! i have had them three times today this morning this afternoon and now right now... i hardly ever get the hiccups!!! wow!!! wonder is that is a sign?


----------



## raelynn

EffyM said:


> Crap crap crap
> Ok somewhere one day I heard no fish
> I don't remeber for who or why
> 
> But did i just totally screw up eating fish ?? If I am pg will it be detrimental ????

Only fish high in mercury are bad like swordfish and orange roughy


----------



## RNmommy

Baby4u14 said:


> RNmommy said:
> 
> 
> What happened to all my ladies??? LOL!!!
> 
> Well, its time for Grey's Anatomy!!! Hoepfully I stay awake long enough to finish it.
> 
> Talk to ya in the morning. Night night!!!
> 
> what exactly is cromatid for?Click to expand...

Cromatid?? Do you mean Clomid? Its to stimulate your ovaries to produce more mature eggs. Its a fertility aid. And im hoping it works!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## RNmommy

Rae - you better get the bed a' rockin!!!! Its ounds like you are gonna O!!!!! Get that eggie!!!!

Annie - Not sur eabout the hiccups. I know I got them a lot when I was in 3rd tri. And so did my son. He always had the hiccups during the 3rd tri!!! You could see his little body hiccupping and making a little spot in my stomach vibrate. The neatest thing!!!!

Effy - Rae's right. Just the fish that have mercury in them. tuna's on that list too. Which stinks like poo because I LOVE LOVE LOVE a tuna melt :(

Keep FX crossed that I get a positive OPK tomorrow. 

Night night (again) LOL!!!

P.S. Grey's was good as always....can't wait for next weeks episode. But sad that Bones wasn't on tonight :(


----------



## Lisa92881

RNmommy said:


> Rae - you better get the bed a' rockin!!!! Its ounds like you are gonna O!!!!! Get that eggie!!!!
> 
> Annie - Not sur eabout the hiccups. I know I got them a lot when I was in 3rd tri. And so did my son. He always had the hiccups during the 3rd tri!!! You could see his little body hiccupping and making a little spot in my stomach vibrate. The neatest thing!!!!
> 
> Effy - Rae's right. Just the fish that have mercury in them. tuna's on that list too. Which stinks like poo because I LOVE LOVE LOVE a tuna melt :(
> 
> Keep FX crossed that I get a positive OPK tomorrow.
> 
> Night night (again) LOL!!!
> 
> P.S. Grey's was good as always....can't wait for next weeks episode. But sad that Bones wasn't on tonight :(

Yes Grey's was soooo good!! Next weeks episode looks so good. I agree, also sad that Bones wasn't on. :shrug:


----------



## raelynn

I love Bones!! :) Called hubby in last time when they were talking about the Phillies and Eagles. Those are his teams.


----------



## annie00

Thank ya.. My boobs are achin.. I'm already layin down. Nite nite.. Ill post my update chart in morning... Thanks


----------



## annie00

Thank yall... I'm already layin down.. I'm tired... My blobs are achy... And ill post my updated chart in the morning when I wake up.. Good night thanks again


----------



## annie00

srry about the double post... i was on my phone... i cant sleep!!! IM SO TIRED and i cant sleep... My left arm hurts its weird.. its not like i pulled a muscle are anything like i ave been holding something heavy all day... hmm.. and i got the hiccups again!!!!!!


----------



## annie00

OMG i cant sleep.. all i do is toss and turn. wtf is goin on... On top of that my throat is scratchy and it wont go away for nothing!!! ggrrr


----------



## raelynn

Think I might be getting hubby's cough. Been coughing some this morning but I also have a lingering cough from when I had the flu a few weeks ago so maybe it is still just that.

So we did BD last night. Hurray! Not able to confirm ovulation yet but my temp did rise a bit today. I guess I'll know for sure if they continue to rise over the next few days. Going to continue to take my OPKs just in case since I never really got a strong positive. I am also loving softcups - just popped one in after BDing last night and then I could get up, clean up a bit, and go to bed knowing that nothing would leak out. I just leave it in over night and pop it out in the morning. It is a little messy but as I'm getting used to using them I'm getting better at it.

How is everyone today?


----------



## RNmommy

Good morning ladies!!!!!
I have gotten the little one fed and off to school, it's spring picture day today!!! :)
I have gone to the grocery store, started laundry, cleaned the house and done the dishes. Now its my ME TIME. A Baby Story is on and Im relaxing. 
Well, not totally relaxing. I keep looking at the clock, waiting for 10am to come so I can do my morning OPK. 
Last night when I was trying to go to sleep, I felt like I was getting some aching on the right side, but then this morning felt some small ones on the left. So I have no idea what is going on. 

How are my girls today???

(The lady on A Baby Story was dilated to 3cm at 33 wks so they put her on bedrest. They took her off at 36 and she walked around dilated at 4-5 cm until they finally decided to put her in the hosp. And she wasn't even having any pains. LOL!!! The farthest I got before admit to L&D I was only 2 :( These damn people on these shows make me so jealous!!!)


----------



## RNmommy

raelynn said:


> Think I might be getting hubby's cough. Been coughing some this morning but I also have a lingering cough from when I had the flu a few weeks ago so maybe it is still just that.
> 
> So we did BD last night. Hurray! Not able to confirm ovulation yet but my temp did rise a bit today. I guess I'll know for sure if they continue to rise over the next few days. Going to continue to take my OPKs just in case since I never really got a strong positive. I am also loving softcups - just popped one in after BDing last night and then I could get up, clean up a bit, and go to bed knowing that nothing would leak out. I just leave it in over night and pop it out in the morning. It is a little messy but as I'm getting used to using them I'm getting better at it.
> 
> How is everyone today?

Hey Rae! Good morning!! You know, I looked in Walmart today for softcups and couldn't find them, which I really didn't expect to. Did you order yours online??


----------



## raelynn

Oooh! Its my work from home day so I'm totally turning on a Baby Story!


----------



## raelynn

I looked in a ton of stores and couldn't find them. I finally found mine at Walmart but there were only 2 boxes and one was really beat up. I think Rite Aid carries them too. At least they did way back when I worked there.


----------



## RNmommy

You did find them at Walmart? Darn, I should have looked harder. 
They were in the section of the tampons and stuff or over by the pregnancy tests?? Because in my walmart that stuff is on 2 diff aisles for some reason.


----------



## raelynn

Yeah they separate them in my Walmart too. They were on the bottom shelf with the tampon stuff. They were hard to find. 

I'm watching a baby story now too and how cute are maternity clothes?? I can't wait :)


----------



## RNmommy

I'll have to take another look.

I know, maternity clothes are so darn cute!!!! When I was preggo with my son I had a lot of hand-me-downs from my best friend who delivered 6 months before me, which worked out well.
I've since gotten rid of them. So I am excited about getting to buy new ones!!!! Now I just have to pregnant!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## raelynn

I wish I was as little as this woman _before_ getting pregnant, let alone after. Goodness! I'll probably be eating the whole house when pregnant :)


----------



## RNmommy

LMAO!!! I know, 112 lbs 9 months pregnant? What is that????!!!! I havent weighed that much since highschool!!!
In my first tri I lost weight. I got terrible morning sickness from about 8-12wks. But I still felt queazy after the actually vomiting stopped. 
My OBGYN was not happy with me for losing weight. But once I stopped feeling sick, I ate everything I could get my hands on. I gained 10 lbs one time in a two week period...LOL! Then he said "slow down". 
I gained 39lbs with my son. Im going to try so much harder this time to not gain that much weight, considering Im already weighing in at 180. 
I weighed 183 when I delieverd my son. I lost it all and I was very thin last year, wearing a size 7/9 in juniors. Im working on losing it. But its hard. :(


----------



## RNmommy

Im not sure about the whole water birth thing, though. And I can tell you right now my husband would probably tell me where to go if I told him to get in that tub with me..... :rofl:


----------



## raelynn

LOL I know! I'm sitting there thinking wow I wish my husband would be like that. He'll be curled up in the corner in the fetal position probably :rofl:

I'm trying to get my weight down now so when I gain it won't be too bad. I don't even have a previous pregnancy as an excuse. Just a desk job where I sit on my butt all day.


----------



## RNmommy

I don't have an excuse either. Because I lost ALL my weight and then some a couple years after my son was born. Im not gonna lie, after he was born I just assumed it magically fall off. :rofl: Oh boy was I wrong. 
I am actually going to head off to the gym here in a few and hit the elliptical. Thats how I lost all my weight. I did the elliptical for 30min 3-4 times a week and I went from 172lbs to 136lbs in less than 3 months. now if i could just do it again :)

You know, Ive been browsing aroung on babiesrus and other websites looking at stuff and mentally picking out things I would want if its a boy or girl...LOL!
Thats bad isnt it???


----------



## RNmommy

So I took my morning OPK. (I know, I couldn't wait until 10...LOL)
The line is a a lot darker than yesterday but still not positive. But at least I have a line, last night I didn't. :growlmad:

I think, because I have a serious addiction and I ordered 50 more yesterday, I am going to do it again in a couple of hours. :wacko:

I swear, I think we all need to get together and write a book about having a POAS addiction!!!! We could get rich!!!!


----------



## raelynn

I understand completely. I took 3 yesterday but the 2nd and 3rd were much lighter than the afternoon one. No idea whether to count those mostly dark ones as my positive or if I'm still waiting. I guess time will tell.


----------



## RNmommy

Well I know we're not supposed to count the results after the time but mine is getting a little darker as time passes. So maybe later I'll get a really good one right away. 
Ive begun to get a little crampy. But I still keep getting twinges on the right AND the left. Im wondering if the medication is going to make me release an egg from both sides. OH NO :nope:
And Ive noticed its a little more wet "down there" :rofl:
Its hard to tell the position of my cervix so I dont check it. I have a 'redundant cervix" i believe is what its called, and my uterus is retroverted. So its difficult for me to get a proper gauging of my cervix. 
But my GYN swears that my uterus being tipped and my cervix the way that it is will not affect me getting preggers. I hope he's right. 
I mean, my uterus has always been tipped, but my cervical changes came after my son was born. :shrug:


----------



## raelynn

I check my cervix but the changes are so small it is really hard to distinguish. I feel like maybe it was more open yesterday afternoon but last night felt more close. I don't know it is all so confusing!


----------



## RNmommy

I still just don't understand how someone can go 9 months without knowing they're pregnant. I could understand it up to about 5 months, but after that? My belly was HUGE when I was pregnant.


----------



## RNmommy

RNmommy said:


> I still just don't understand how someone can go 9 months without knowing they're pregnant. I could understand it up to about 5 months, but after that? My belly was HUGE when I was pregnant.

Sorry, Im watching I didnt' Know I was Pregnant....LOL!!!!


----------



## raelynn

Me too. I was just saying how can you not know?? And how freaky would that be if you go to the bathroom and a baby pops out!? Insane! I watched the multiples one too and it scares me about having twins. What a lot of work. I also hope my little rambunctious doggies calm down by then. But they're good with kids just get easily excited.


----------



## RNmommy

When I was pregnant with my son, my 102lb american bulldog always wanted to be next to me and lay with me at night. If she couldn't get right next to my belly, she would whine. LOL!!
And after he was born, she was always next to him. If I put him on the floor on his playmat, she would lay right on the edge and watch him. If he started to cry, should would look at me and give a little yip if I wasn't paying her attention to her. She was awesome with him!!!!
I dont have her anymore :( but Im hoping we'll have doggies soon.


----------



## Ladybird77

Hey all!

I've just been attempting to catch up on the thread and have a good old giggle along the way!

I'm soooo glad it's Friday... it's been a long week this week, although I'm sure time is slowing down cos I'm waiting impatiently to ovulate!! 

CBFM is STILL showing medium on CD14 and, seeing as I normally ovulate on day 18/19, I thought I might have at least got a high by now...Grrrr! Still no EWCM either! Last month was the chem preg though so maybe that's messed with things a bit.

@RNMommy and Raelynn - I hope you get your positive OPKs soon, it's sooo frustrating isn't it! 

@Annie - I hope you managed to get a good night's sleep in the end x


----------



## RNmommy

Ok, so I am DEFINITELY a little crampy today. :happydance:
Its pretty sad when I look forward to feeling the on again off again crampiness. LOL!!!

BUT I WANT TO O NOW!!!! :hissy:

Hey Lady!!! Happy Friday!!!!! Maybe you'll O early!!!! But if not, only a couple more (VERY LONG) days to go!!!!!


----------



## raelynn

I have a cockapoo and a mini schnauzer and they're both only about a year and a half so they still have plenty of puppy energy. I'm sure they'll be fine just worried about the jumping. We have a cat too and they don't kill him just like to run around with him so I guess that is good :)


----------



## RNmommy

LADIES!!!!!
So I did my morning (930am) OPK and and it finally had some color back into. 
Ive noticed some very minor on and off cramping, and twinges on right & left sides. 
So, I decided to pee on another stick around 11am (Addicted, I know)
and it was ALMOST +!!!!!
Then, I got into the shower (I love taking long hot showers when no one's home - No one can bother me....LOL) and i noticed EWCM! And A LOT of it!!!! Yay!!!! Im getting so excited!!!
We :sex: yesterday and if my hubby's not too tired tonight, he's getting his bones jumped again tonight. And def tomorrow night!!!!

OH IM SO EXCITED!!!!!:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## annie00

good morning ladies... My temp dropped... so that means im not ovulating.... oh well im really am jut fed up with everything..... here is my chart as of today what yall think
:shrug::shrug:


----------



## annie00

congrats rn on ur soon to Ovulate.. happy for u


----------



## RNmommy

annie00 said:


> good morning ladies... My temp dropped... so that means im not ovulating.... oh well im really am jut fed up with everything..... here is my chart as of today what yall think
> View attachment 185271
> :shrug::shrug:

Ok, I know Im not good with the chart reading but I did take a peak and i am SO LOST! LOL!!! Is your thermometer new? Is there any chane it's just not reading right? Because it seems like your temp doesn't stay steady.
But you know what? I am clueless when it comes to temping. So I was lost to begin with...LOL!!!!


----------



## annie00

yeap i bout it last month..... thanks for tryin... lol

how would u no if it is a implantion dip?


----------



## annie00

would yall happen to no what my coverline is are if im still above it... I no im so sorry im just so confused


----------



## RNmommy

i can't tell. Usually for a baseline you can see consistent temps within a certain range. But I can't tell. Is this your first month temping? If not, do your other charts look similar to this one?
:shrug:


----------



## annie00

this is my first month tempin... the dr asked me to so she told me what to do and i did it but its not helpin me bc im so damn confused.... im still winnin 100 OPKS for 7.00 dollars... but i dont know how to do that either... this stuff is sooo confusing!!!!


----------



## EffyM

Good morning ladies!!

So far symptoms are gone again

Except tmi warning there are pale brownish tinged clumps of cm when I wipe
Af is due Tuesday
Soooo is this pre af stuff?? Or good 8 dpo stuff????


----------



## RNmommy

@ Annie - Good luck with OPKs!!! WIN WIN WIN!!!! LOL!!!
Tell the doc she can take her chart and shove it.... :rofl:
I think you'll like the OPKs better. Possibly less confusing :shrug:

@ Effy - Could be either one? Do you ever get that with AF? I don't remember if I had any kind of IB with my first pregnancy (that ended in mc) but I know for sure I didn't have any with my son. But I know A LOT of ladies that do. So, it could be either one. But we will keep the + side and say "It could possibly be IB" YAY :happydance:

Im still getting the twinges, primarily on the right side. Its terrible but I want to POAS again so bad!!!! :hissy: Im so fascinated by it!!!!! I really think tonights is going to be a BFP because Ive got a lot of EWCM going on right now. 
Let's get the party started!!!!!! :sex:


----------



## EffyM

Not really or atleast i don't remeber have this before af
It's def cm and the color is such a pale pale pale tannish color
I will usually get a deep brown spotting that looks more like tissue than cm before I start


----------



## annie00

Rn- i could if i would and i no poor dh is so tired of listenin to me say baby i think i ovulate... next day baby i didnt ovulate... Poor thing he is prolly like which one is it.. he just say K.. lol....

OPKS hmm scary!!!! 

effy- i have a friend in the other TTC thread and her first symptom was Yellow are tan Cm .. fx for u boo!!! maybe its a sign!!


----------



## annie00

Can someone look at my chart and see if i am stil above coverline r am i out?


----------



## EffyM

Annie
Did ur friend get a bfp???
If so how soon after the tan cm??


----------



## raelynn

@Annie its hard to determine a coverline since there are such huge peaks and valleys in your temperature. It looks anovulatory to me. Do you temp at the same time every day and as soon as you wake up in the morning (meaning no getting up and moving around, no trips to the bathroom, just wake up and temp) If you aren't really consistent, that can account for your temps being all over the place. I set an alarm and have my thermometer on my night stand. The only movement I do before temping is turning the alarm off and sticking it in my mouth so I'm very consistent with that but even just one day where I didn't get enough sleep and my temp spiked so it is very sensitive.

@RN Yippee! Tinglies, EWCM, and darker OPKs are awesome signs!!! Hope it is coming soon.

I thought for sure I O'ed yesterday since my temps went up a little this morning after slight drops the last 2 days but now I'm getting twinges and dull cramps on my left side again today and my OPK this afternoon was darker still after those 2 light ones last night. Maybe I haven't quite hit my surge yet? Thank goodness I'll have temping to know for sure once my temps stay high since these OPKs are confusing the heck out of me.


----------



## annie00

raelynn- i have a alarm set to and i take my temp same time everday and i get 5 hrs of sleep at least... so u sayin u dont think im ovulating? what about the loads of jelly like cm on cd 28 all day long at that

Effy- yes thats why she decided to test bc she has never seen that before?


----------



## EffyM

Rn get at it!!! :sex:
Annie awesome thanks I caved and tested this morning and there was the faintest line but I'm afraid it's an evap as I took it and got in the shower and didn't look at it for more than 20 minutes atleast
So I'm not going to think about it (yeah right) and test tomorrow morning


----------



## MrsGrimes

mk8 said:


> mrs- im on cycle 4 too! though af only showed up yest. heres hoping to a nice xmas baby eh?!
> 
> i know what you mean about not realising how much work this was. im charting, peeing on way too many sticks for my liking and for crying out loud, i am even sneaking into the ladies with my mobile phone at work to look up fertility related things and check out this forum! lol

Yes, I had no idea that my daily ritual would change so much. Oh well...it'll be worth it in the end! :)


----------



## MrsGrimes

omg...i've been gone for about a day and i've missed out on SO much. So much activity going on...I love it!


----------



## raelynn

@Annie it is hard to tell but it doesn't look like your temps have two phases like ovulatory charts do (low pre-o, high post-o). Here is an example of an anovulatory chart and it looks kind of similar to yours
https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRVeFWSHQMbfyYhdm6WSlfApV4mxwP7des8NpDQ-jr4hm1TKk1Byw


----------



## annie00

Effy- FX for u .. good luck boo!!!

Rae- wow im in tear.. ur right.. im so scared .. i mean why cant i Ovulate like everyone eles.. SOO that is true i have PCOS!!! ill bet my life on it!!!...


----------



## raelynn

@Annie - don't get too upset over it until you talk to your doc, they'll know for sure but even then there are tons of treatments available to help you ovulate so don't lose hope!


----------



## raelynn

It is almost officially the weekend for me! 9 min and counting, hurray!


----------



## annie00

thank u .. me and dh talked a while back and we dont want to be put on fertility to have a baby, we would like to do it naturally but umm thats not working!!!

OMG i just watch The Last Song Movie- Omg it was awsome i cried and cried i mean balling wow.. i cant stop thinkin about it... watch it girls!!


----------



## annie00

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGg i changed the two random cd 10 and cd 13!!!!!97 temps to a low like 96.35 and guess what!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it has confirmed my Ovulation!!!!!!

look

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## raelynn

Looks much better. Were those days weird for some reason? Hopefully your temps stay up!


----------



## annie00

yea bc one nite i woke up to get dh off to work and then went back to bed and then temp 2 hrs later so it was alll messed up.. i started temping before he leaves to go to work even before his alarm clock goes off... and the other on was the day the time changed i stayed up till 2 old time but 3 new time wit dh little sister paintin nails so yea.. im on cloud 9!!!!


Thank u 

so if my temp drops below my cover line what does that mean/.


----------



## annie00

ohh did i have sex enough?


----------



## annie00

i look back at my notes and the day i Ovulated i wrote cramps bye it.. for the dr.. so it makes since and 3 days before O was the day i couldnt get enough.. my ff thing says i have high intercourse timing.. so hopefully i get it!!


----------



## RNmommy

annie00 said:


> Effy- FX for u .. good luck boo!!!
> 
> Rae- wow im in tear.. ur right.. im so scared .. i mean why cant i Ovulate like everyone eles.. SOO that is true i have PCOS!!! ill bet my life on it!!!...

Hey Annie!!! I just wanted to tell you that when I went to the GYN at the beginning of the month he told me I was anovulatory and he gave me Clomid. Ive been testing and at first I was getting so frustrated because I didn't think I was going to ovulate,....Again. But all signs are pointing to the big O coming real soon!!!! My OPKs are almost + and Ive noticed EWCM and this is my first month on the meds. 
IF for some reason you aren't ovulating, it can be fixed!!! 
Dont get down. Stay +!!!!! You'll get your BFP!!! We all will!!!!


----------



## RNmommy

@ Annie - I guess I should have read the rest of the threads before I posted my last comment....LOL!!!

Im glad you figured it out!!!! YAY!!!! See, I told you normally around O your sex drives kicks into overdirve. Overdrive for the O.... :rofl:

Oh, And I have seen that movie. Yes awesome!!!!:thumbup:
I also cried my eyes out!!!!!!

So, how many DPO are you then???


----------



## raelynn

Looks like you did good since you had sex all around it. They say sperm can live a few days so you're pretty well covered.


----------



## annie00

thanks ladies... Im 4 dpo!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yay..

i wanna watch that movie again!!!

Last night we watch remember me!!!!!!! OMG GREAT MOVIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! its got the twlight guy in it.. edward.... 

where r yall all from im from Louisiana and my name is annie and i got three rat terriers...


wht happens if my temps drop below my cover line?


----------



## raelynn

If your temp drop it normally signifies that ovulation didn't occur unless it is just like a one day drop.

I'm from Maryland and my name is Rachael. Funny we all have pets must be our maternal instinct. I have a cockapoo, a mini schnauzer, and a Bengal Kitty they are all rotten :)


----------



## MrsGrimes

Hi! I'm originally from Dallas, TX but now live in Nashville, TN and love it. I too have a dog...she is my baby. Her name is Sadie and she's a 6lb Pomeranian...looks like a red fox.


----------



## EffyM

I'm faith 
Originally from kentucky living in Florida
I have a dog too!! He's my baby my parents even call him their fur granchild!!
He's border collie and black lab! 70 lb hyper ball of fur!!!


----------



## MrsGrimes

Oh...forgot to mention my name. My name is Salina.


----------



## annie00

nice to meet all of yall!!! My dogs are both me and Dh world!! One is 12 One is 5 AND one is 2

they sleep with us an all very spoiled rotten!!


----------



## mk8

Hi ladies
Its friday. yeah! 
Sooooo 

Annie, I know this hard and my goodness I fret loads but try to relax. Try not to look into your chart too. much. You will ovulate and you will get your bro and you will get your beautiful baby! I would suggest opk as well as temping: opk tells you when you're about to o and temping confirms if you have o. One can get positive opk and not o, one cause being pcos. Having opk and temping is. like double checking. Baby dust hun. 

Welcome newbies.:)

Rn - get humping!


----------



## annie00

MK8- boo FF confirmed me and i just showed DH and he said how u no i said bc it all makes since and FF confirmed it he said Great!!! :)


----------



## EffyM

Omg ladies!!! I just balled my eyes out at Gilmore girls !!! What the heck!!!


----------



## raelynn

The one where she gives Luke the Ultimatum and when Luke leaves for London?


----------



## EffyM

Omg yes! Men can be so dumb!!! Lol


----------



## mk8

hmmm...effy- looking good for you! emotional and diff cm... fx for you! what month of ttc are you on? babydust!


----------



## EffyM

4 and a half
Stopped the pill after 13 years in november


----------



## mk8

hope this is it for you effy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RNmommy

Im Jenna. Live in FL. I currently don't have any animals but would love a puppy!!!!! But my hubby says no right now :hissy:

I just peed on another one....LOL!!! Still almost + but not quite there. And the CM is very noticeable. TMI....I played with it a little to see how far I could get it to stretch between my fingers. If my husband would have walked in he would have been like 'WTF are you doing?'.... :rofl: He wouldn't understand....LOL!


----------



## EffyM

Rn :rofl:
Where about fl are you?


----------



## annie00

Jenna- haha i no right.. we stayin in a camper bc dh is working outta town for the moment and the bathroom connects to the bed at the top<<walk threw bathroom to get to room>> and when i check mine i try to hide so he doesnt see me... haha... funny..


----------



## RNmommy

@ Annie - :rofl:

@ Effy - I live in Delray Beach. Busy busy place. I don't like it!!!! LOL!!! I want to go back to the country!!!!!

Well, my hubby fell asleep!!!!! WTF? Its only 8pm?! :evil:
He better be prepared to give it up in the morning!!!!!


----------



## raelynn

I fell asleep waiting on hubby to come to bed the night before last. LOL and then I was all worried I missed my ovulation day. What a mess.


----------



## kasigirl

Good Evening ladies! :) 

Well... it looks like today is CD1! :( The :witch: got me today! It's really frustrating especially after my Dr.'s Appt yesterday where she wouldn't look at my temp chart! I have a 7 day luteal phase and she didn't seem phased by it! I have been taking B6 Complex for two months and no change as well.... I am really frustrated but plan on reading "taking charge of your fertility" I started it today and it seems interesting maybe I can get some good tips!

Let's hope Cycle #8 is my lucky cycle! 

BTW I worked from home yesterday and watched A Baby Story after my Dr's appt.. not a great idea... I cried a bit too much ! :(


----------



## Lisa92881

^^ A Baby Story used to make me cry when I wasn't even close to TTC....now I can't even turn it on!! Sorry to hear AF got you. Time to make a Christmas baby! :hugs:


----------



## annie00

hey ladies,,.,. i just ate boiled crawfish.. man were they good... yummie..'


what happend if my temp falls below my cover lin?


----------



## raelynn

My OPKs are confusing me more and more each day. They are all consistently dark today rather than afternoon being dark and night being lighter. Still not quite as dark as control though so I have noooooo clue. Hoping my temps will tell me when I actually would have ovulated but until then we're sticking with the BDing


----------



## pinksandy3

hi all! gosh lots of posts again! this sure is a busy thread! :) i wish i could get on here more!!!

@RNMommy & Raelynn- looks like you could both be ov in the next day or 2! Yay!! :dust: to you!!

@annie - sometimes a drop below the coverline after ov can indicate implantation, other times it can indicate that you didn't ov after all, like raelynn said, and that your temps are still just being temperamental. However ff should let you know if that happens - it will remove the red lines on your chart until it can be more sure what's happening.

@Kasigirl - sorry the witch came and got you! i hope cycle #8 is the one!! have you tried agnus castus for your luteal phase? I've saw on other forums some ladies had tried that for a short LP. My LP seems to be getting shorter every month (started off at 14 - now 11 within the space of 5 months) so i bought some but haven't taken it yet - figured in a couple of months if not conceived then I'll have a go! 

@effy - i agree with mk8 your 2ww symptoms sound good to me!! hope you get your bfp! when are you going to test?

hope everyone is doing well!! happy saturday!! i'm 3dpo today and have mega sore bb's and had some really odd dreams last night!! HOWEVER this always happens to me after ov so actually means nothing!! boooooooo......

btw my name is Sandy and i live in the uk! :flower:

xxx


----------



## mk8

morning all

1130am in the uk and im am still in bed...tut tut! 

kasi- sorry the witch got to you. have you considered seeing another doc about your luteal phase? i too am thinking of buying that book! let me know if you recommend it. there are mixed reviews online. 

pink - good luck with the 2 week wait!

rae- happy bding in the mean time honey! :) 

i found out yest that a friend of a friend is 3 months preg. she has been trying (not too hard) since last summer so it took her 6 months. so happy for her! :)

good luck for this cycle ladies! 

righto, popping into the shower before heading out for a nice pub lunch in the sun! :)


----------



## RNmommy

Kasi - Sorry that nasty witch got you!!!! But I agree with Lisa, time for a Christmas baby!!!!! I think we all need to have Christmas babies!!!!

And BTW, I went into the room last night after my last post and woke up the hubby. I wasn't taking no for an answer....LOL!!!

So, I'll do my morning test in about an hour and see where Im at. 

I am a little confused, though, because my tests have been pretty dark within the time limit but when they dry, they're drying a lot lighter. Its what color it is during the time limit right??? :wacko:

**Good morning ladies and Happy Saturday**


----------



## RNmommy

MORNING OPK LOOKS POSITIVE!!!! i think :wacko:


I'll see if I can get a pic later. Was just so excited I wanted to share!!!!!!!


----------



## raelynn

Ooooh how exciting RNmommy! I wanna see a pic :) I used FMU today since I woke up late (which I know you're not supposed to - just wanted to pee on something) still negative. My temps are back down in my normal range too so no temp surge to indicate ovulation. I'm hoping my 3:00/4:00 test will be at least darker than yesterdays then I'll know if I'm headed in the right direction. Definitely got hubby's cough which is totally annoying


----------



## annie00

hey ladies guess what my temp is way above the cover line its 96.91 and my coverline is 96.52 so im excited!!!!! yay.... 

i woke up again with a scratchy throat.. hmm i dont know what going on...
and i won the opk....


----------



## RNmommy

I COULD NOT get those darn pics to come out good at all, but here's my attempt. Now Im kind of excited to do my test tonight!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







OPK CD16.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 4









OPK CD16 (2).jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 2









OPK CD16 (3).jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## RNmommy

@ Rae - So do you think you ovulated yet then???

@ Annie - Woo Hoo!!!!! Now you can test away!!!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## annie00

rn if thats a preg test u look pregnant if that is a opk u look ovulating :) not sure which one it is... im not gonna get my opks tilll next week though so its ok ...


----------



## Ladybird77

Hi girls!

@Pink - it really is a busy thread! I don't get on enough either but I love catching up and reading how everyone's getting on. Good luck with you 2ww - FX'd for you x

@RNmommy - very excited for you! Chain that man of yours to the bed and keep him there until you've kidnapped all his swimmers! :spermy:

@Raelynn - sorry to hear you're not feeling great... but sending lots of positive, stimulating vibes to your ovaries! O:)

@annie - I know nothing about temping so I'm useless in that respect I'm afraid but good luck and keep us posted xx

@kasi - sorry the evil witch got you hun... don't you sometimes wish she was an actual person so at least there would be someone to shout at... or maybe smack her one with her own broomstick, that kind of thing... hmm maybe that's just me being weird lol :loopy:

@mk8 - Hope you had a nice day out at the pub... I love pub lunches on a saturday!

I am also in the UK (Worcestershire) and my name is Karen.... Nice to meet you all! 

My CBFM still on medium today at CD15... although have been getting sharp pains in my lower right side, similar to what I know to have been O pain in previous cycles. Having said that though, I didn't get O pain last cycle and that's when I had my chemical pregnancy. A very slight hint of EWCM today though and definitely feeling the urge to :sex:

Look out my lovely boyfriend and stir up those swimmers... I'm coming for you like a ninja :ninja:

Love and babydust to all you lovely ladies

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## RNmommy

Ladybird77 said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> @Pink - it really is a busy thread! I don't get on enough either but I love catching up and reading how everyone's getting on. Good luck with you 2ww - FX'd for you x
> 
> @RNmommy - very excited for you! Chain that man of yours to the bed and keep him there until you've kidnapped all his swimmers! :spermy:
> 
> @Raelynn - sorry to hear you're not feeling great... but sending lots of positive, stimulating vibes to your ovaries! O:)
> 
> @annie - I know nothing about temping so I'm useless in that respect I'm afraid but good luck and keep us posted xx
> 
> @kasi - sorry the evil witch got you hun... don't you sometimes wish she was an actual person so at least there would be someone to shout at... or maybe smack her one with her own broomstick, that kind of thing... hmm maybe that's just me being weird lol :loopy:
> 
> @mk8 - Hope you had a nice day out at the pub... I love pub lunches on a saturday!
> 
> I am also in the UK (Worcestershire) and my name is Karen.... Nice to meet you all!
> 
> My CBFM still on medium today at CD15... although have been getting sharp pains in my lower right side, similar to what I know to have been O pain in previous cycles. Having said that though, I didn't get O pain last cycle and that's when I had my chemical pregnancy. A very slight hint of EWCM today though and definitely feeling the urge to :sex:
> 
> Look out my lovely boyfriend and stir up those swimmers... I'm coming for you like a ninja :ninja:
> 
> Love and babydust to all you lovely ladies
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

He's chained, don't worry!!!! ;)


----------



## RNmommy

annie00 said:


> rn if thats a preg test u look pregnant if that is a opk u look ovulating :) not sure which one it is... im not gonna get my opks tilll next week though so its ok ...

It's my OPK. And its a definite +!!!!! I am so excited!!!! :happydance:
Im gonna be spending my weekend doing the humpty dance !!!!!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Hi ladies!! Hope everyone is doing well today. I *think* I had the beginnings of EWCM yesterday, so here's hoping that OV will come sooner than predicted (next weekend). Have a great day everyone, filled with lots of sticky :dust:


----------



## annie00

when it shows up postive do u got to hump right then and there.. what if hubby is at work?
what if when he comes home its not postivie anymore?

im so excited i finally got my pink paul mitchell flat iron back.. i got one last christmas for hubby and it was my life the power button fell out and hubby tried to fix it and broke it worse so he had to threw away 130 dollars for a new one and it came in today.... cant wait to use it.. we goin shoppin tonight bc we have a huge ass fair/party april 1 2 3 and if my temps are drioppping im gonna drink :(


----------



## annie00

tell me if this is cheap i won 100 opks for 9 dollars plus 3 to ship so 12 bucks all together?


----------



## RNmommy

annie00 said:


> when it shows up postive do u got to hump right then and there.. what if hubby is at work?
> what if when he comes home its not postivie anymore?
> 
> im so excited i finally got my pink paul mitchell flat iron back.. i got one last christmas for hubby and it was my life the power button fell out and hubby tried to fix it and broke it worse so he had to threw away 130 dollars for a new one and it came in today.... cant wait to use it.. we goin shoppin tonight bc we have a huge ass fair/party april 1 2 3 and if my temps are drioppping im gonna drink :(

That sounds like a good deal to me on the OPKs!!!!
I believe you ovulate about 12-36hrs after getting a positive OPK. Its best to verify it with temps but I dont temp :(
But I do not that i have had TONS of EWCM.!!!! So thats a plus!!!!
But being the spermies can live up to 5 days, Im getting to humpin!!!!
Started last night !


----------



## raelynn

@RNmommy - Definitely positive! I had the worst time trying to get a picture of mine earlier too.

I'm almost positive I'm still waiting to ovulate since my temps haven't gone up to confirm. My OPKs have been dark for the last couple days but not quite there. Its kind of torturing me since they are so close but not quite and I just keep thinking the next day will be it but no positives yet. Good thing is...I've been taking mucinex for this cough and it is supposed to help with CM so when my positive OPK does finally arrive my CM should be sperm-friendly too:shrug:


----------



## pinksandy3

RNmommy said:


> I COULD NOT get those darn pics to come out good at all, but here's my attempt. Now Im kind of excited to do my test tonight!!!!!

POSITIVE POSITIVE POSITIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wohoo:


----------



## RNmommy

@ Rae - Oh, yeah. Ive heard that too. Those swimmers will have plenty of good liquid to move around in!!!!!

My tummy is not really crampy but tight if that makes sense?! I have no idea. But it feels like something is going on in there!!!! Come on eggies.....pop out!!!!

You know, I had the weirdest thought last night when I was lying in bed. You ladies are gonna laugh at me..... ;)
I was thinking, what happens if laying on my side hinders the eggie from coming all the way out of the tube. ??? I know thats stupid but I kept thinking about it....LOL! Its crazy!
But how in the hell do you know what side the egg pops out from??? Cause Ive been having twinges on BOTH sides. Hmmmm.....


----------



## raelynn

I don't know if you can tell which side it happens on but all my ovary twinges have been focused on the left side so I think that is the side that the eggies are maturing on. If only they'd just pop out!

I think that is hilarious RNmommy. I worry about things like that all the time. Like if I don't drink a ton of water so that I get a good OPK reading will it dehydrate me and delay ovulation? Obsession makes you crazy:wacko:


----------



## Lisa92881

RNmommy said:


> @ Rae - Oh, yeah. Ive heard that too. Those swimmers will have plenty of good liquid to move around in!!!!!
> 
> My tummy is not really crampy but tight if that makes sense?! I have no idea. But it feels like something is going on in there!!!! Come on eggies.....pop out!!!!
> 
> You know, I had the weirdest thought last night when I was lying in bed. You ladies are gonna laugh at me..... ;)
> I was thinking, what happens if laying on my side hinders the eggie from coming all the way out of the tube. ??? I know thats stupid but I kept thinking about it....LOL! Its crazy!
> But how in the hell do you know what side the egg pops out from??? Cause Ive been having twinges on BOTH sides. Hmmmm.....

:haha: The crazy things we think about!! Like our bodies have not been working _just fine_ up to this point....now all of a sudden anything we do can screw something up!!! Haha, too funny!!


----------



## kasigirl

Ladybird77 said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> @Pink - it really is a busy thread! I don't get on enough either but I love catching up and reading how everyone's getting on. Good luck with you 2ww - FX'd for you x
> 
> @RNmommy - very excited for you! Chain that man of yours to the bed and keep him there until you've kidnapped all his swimmers! :spermy:
> 
> @Raelynn - sorry to hear you're not feeling great... but sending lots of positive, stimulating vibes to your ovaries! O:)
> 
> @annie - I know nothing about temping so I'm useless in that respect I'm afraid but good luck and keep us posted xx
> 
> @kasi - sorry the evil witch got you hun... don't you sometimes wish she was an actual person so at least there would be someone to shout at... or maybe smack her one with her own broomstick, that kind of thing... hmm maybe that's just me being weird lol :loopy:
> 
> @mk8 - Hope you had a nice day out at the pub... I love pub lunches on a saturday!
> 
> I am also in the UK (Worcestershire) and my name is Karen.... Nice to meet you all!
> 
> My CBFM still on medium today at CD15... although have been getting sharp pains in my lower right side, similar to what I know to have been O pain in previous cycles. Having said that though, I didn't get O pain last cycle and that's when I had my chemical pregnancy. A very slight hint of EWCM today though and definitely feeling the urge to :sex:
> 
> Look out my lovely boyfriend and stir up those swimmers... I'm coming for you like a ninja :ninja:
> 
> Love and babydust to all you lovely ladies
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

IT would be great if we could hunt her down! :) 

I love the UK wish I was there now actually! My hubby and I took a trip to Europe in October. I was born in Northern England, so i finally got to see the town I was born in! it was so lovely there! We cannot wait to go back. :) We only stayed in London a day or two and then spent a day in North Yorkshire, Harrogate specifically and my DH cannot wait to return!


The book has been pretty good so far. I actually knew a lot of the stuff already, but found out some interesting things about the cervical mucus... so I am going to try and keep a better eye on that. :) 

As for seeing another Doctor I am going to see if my luteal phase lengthens at all this month if not I am going to prescreen doctors to see if they will do anything to address my luteal phase even if it's only been 7 months. I think my DH will be more accepting if I give it one more month.. that way he thinks I am thinking about it! LOL


----------



## raelynn

So, second negative OPK of the day so I'm committing to not testing any more today. I'm also going to stop obsessing each day. I'm going to keep testing each day but won't expect anything to happen until probably around Wednesday since that would put me at what my most normal cycles have been, 35 days. If you take out all these crazy 50/60 day cycles I've been randomly having. That would be perfect since we're having new furniture delivered Wednesday too so it'll be a nice day to look forward to. I need to stop driving myself crazy with all this testing and expecting and just let it happen.


----------



## Lisa92881

raelynn said:


> So, second negative OPK of the day so I'm committing to not testing any more today. I'm also going to stop obsessing each day. I'm going to keep testing each day but won't expect anything to happen until probably around Wednesday since that would put me at what my most normal cycles have been, 35 days. If you take out all these crazy 50/60 day cycles I've been randomly having. That would be perfect since we're having new furniture delivered Wednesday too so it'll be a nice day to look forward to. I need to stop driving myself crazy with all this testing and expecting and just let it happen.

Loving your PMA. :happydance:


----------



## RNmommy

Rae - Don't feel bad about the OPKs. Are you sure maybe you didn't O already?? I know you do your temps, but you didn't even have the littlest shift in them?? If not, thats such a tease!!!! Darn OPKs!!!

I hope I actually O'd or will be O'ing soon. My OPK from this morning was a definite positive. So, I guess we'll see. Im gonna :sex: again tonight just to make sure. And we'll see what the evening OPK says. 

*** Something to make you all laugh.....
You know I watch A LOT of the baby shows. Well my son is home when I watch some of them. The other night he was going to bed and he said "My tummy hurts." I knew he was just saying that because he didn't want to go to school the next day. LOL....and he's only 6!!! But anyways....so he's still holding his belly as I'm tucking him in. (And I felt it and all, there was nothing out of the ordinary) So I say "You're fine, go to sleep." He busts out with "I feel like Im having a baby". Say what????!!!!! :huh:
I about peed myself!!!! He's fine, though. I promise. He laughed and went to bed. :)
Just thought I'd share something cute & funny


----------



## raelynn

@RNmommy I'm almost positive I didn't ovulate yet which is a mega tease since my twinges got so intense that one night I thought for sure it was going to happen but my CM isn't quite right, and my OPKs are still negative, and my temps are back in the normal range. I had a one day spike about .1 or.2 above the top of my range so far but they're right back down now sooo I'm still in the waiting game.

That is so cute what your son did. My hubby was complaining about stomach pains and was gassy the other night so I asked "Are you sure you're not pregnant?" Ha-ha


----------



## RNmommy

Rae....Thats so funny that you said that to your hubby!!! I told mine earlier that we needed to work on getting him pregnant...and then we could be rich. LOL!!!!!

Im gonna do my nightly OPK in about an hour and see what it says....
I did a $tree one around 2pm and it wasn't positive. But I hadn't held my pee very long. I just did it for the fun of it to see what it looked like. 
So maybe my surge hit last night while I was sleeping? I don't know. 
I'll let you know what my next one says. 

Keep me posted on your O!!!! You need to catch that eggie and I need to catch mine so we can be bump buddies with our Christmas babies. 
That goes for all of my fellow BeanStalkers!!! Catch those eggies!!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## raelynn

I almost gave in. I peed in a cup and everything, was about to get the little stick out and said...nope, I'm going to enjoy my night and not worry about this. So I dumped it down the toilet and went out to Friendly's with hubby :) I'm still tempted to pee-on-a-stick but I think if I could just relax, it'll just be so much nicer when I get a surprise positive on my OPK instead of getting upset every time it is negative. In the meantime I'll make sure we BD at least every other night just in case. It'll come eventually just maybe not as soon as I'd like. Gonna go play some Buzz trivia now :)


----------



## annie00

good morning ladies.... i dont no what this means but my temp is 97.19... why is it so high. i took it 30 mins late but that shouldnt make a diff... here is my chart if u wanna see it


:shrug:


----------



## pinksandy3

Hi annie

thats sounds like a good temp for after ovulation - don't worry! :thumbup:

xx


----------



## EffyM

Good morning ladies
Very Trying day yesterday cried alot and still not def bfp
Yesterday was 9 dpo woke to a faint bfp
But when I wiped blood it didnt last long the liner had only remote traces of brownish blood I had more cramps in the low right none have been that sharp
By the end of the night nothing

This morning no blood but neglected to collect fmu and ended up with a teeny bit of pee that was diluted by water in the still wet rinsed cup
It gave a very very faint bfp but could be evap
I guess I will need to wait until tomo morning 

I hate waiting
Other than that ladies I'm goin to get caught up on the posts I missed
I hope all is great with you all!
Have a great day!
This morning 10 dpo


----------



## RNmommy

Oh Effy!!!! Im keeping everything crossed for you!!!!! Could be IB!!!!!

So, my morning OPK was a DEFINITE + as the test line was way darker than the control!!! And we BD'd this morning at 4am before i even took the test!!!!
We'll see how long i continue to get +'s.

So, do i count the first day after my last + OPK as 1DPO??? Not sure how that works.
I'll see if i can get a pic of it for you....

Hope everyoe enjoys their Sunday!!!!I'll be back later!!!!!

:hugs: to my ladies!!!!!!

FX EFFY!!!!!


----------



## EffyM

Yeah!!
I count 1 dpo as the day after your last pos opk
But I could be doing it wrong lol
Good luck and thanks!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

RNmommy said:


> Oh Effy!!!! Im keeping everything crossed for you!!!!! Could be IB!!!!!
> 
> So, my morning OPK was a DEFINITE + as the test line was way darker than the control!!! And we BD'd this morning at 4am before i even took the test!!!!
> We'll see how long i continue to get +'s.
> 
> So, do i count the first day after my last + OPK as 1DPO??? Not sure how that works.
> I'll see if i can get a pic of it for you....
> 
> Hope everyoe enjoys their Sunday!!!!I'll be back later!!!!!
> 
> :hugs: to my ladies!!!!!!
> 
> FX EFFY!!!!!

Wow, 4am!!! You're serious about your BD-ing!!! :haha: I believe your OPK goes neg when you ovulate, so I would keep testing til you get a neg, and count that as your ovulation day. So if you test again tonight and it's neg, then tomorrow would be 1 DPO. That's how I calculated it last cycle, anyway. Good luck!! :happydance:


----------



## pinksandy3

FX EFFY!!!!![/QUOTE]

I believe your OPK goes neg when you ovulate, so I would keep testing til you get a neg, and count that as your ovulation day. So if you test again tonight and it's neg, then tomorrow would be 1 DPO. That's how I calculated it last cycle, anyway. Good luck!! :happydance:[/QUOTE]

yep - that's how i would probably do it too - although ff helps too - for that extra confirmation!


----------



## RNmommy

Thank you ladies!!!!! I'll post pics tonight after I take my night time test!!!!
My line from this morning was soooo dark!!! Itwas awesome to actually see that!!!!


----------



## raelynn

@Effy it could definitely be implantation bleeding so don't worry yet! You're still in it! We'll all be keeping our FX'ed for you.

@RNmommy Yay for positives! I'm pretty sure you count the day after your last positive as 1DPO at least that is what I keep hearing

OPKs still negative for me. Blah! My temps were way high this morning but I slept way late too so that is probably why. I need to get back into the work week so my sleep schedule is better and I get accurate temps again. Still trying to patiently wait for ovulation but it is still taking its darn time to come. Grrr!


----------



## annie00

hey ladies... Rn i hope u got that eggie... 

THanks pink- so what happends if my temps drops tom// im out are what ...


this might sound weird but i had cramps last night and a massive headache i took 3 Tylenol and ate and it was better... i feel pregnant.. i no its early but i really o.. my boobs re nothing dont hurt though :(


----------



## RNmommy

Annie - Dont let the boobies not hurting get to you because my boobs never hurt with my son!!!! Stay +!!!!! 

I dont' feel good today. I think I might be coming down with a slight bug. I was so dizzy this morning just lying in bed and felt like I was going to vomit. Its amazing the wonderful germs my son brings home to me but yet he somehow manages to rarely get sick....LOL!!!

Im feeling a little better now, just relaxin. Getting ready to make some lunch for all of us. 

I'll be back on later.....:hugs:


----------



## annie00

im hungry to but dont know what i want to eat :(


----------



## RNmommy

I kept it simple, chicken nuggets and french fries. LOL!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## pinksandy3

annie00 said:


> hey ladies... Rn i hope u got that eggie...
> 
> THanks pink- so what happends if my temps drops tom// im out are what ...
> 
> 
> this might sound weird but i had cramps last night and a massive headache i took 3 Tylenol and ate and it was better... i feel pregnant.. i no its early but i really o.. my boobs re nothing dont hurt though :(

I'm not sure if it would mean you are definitely out - but I know that my temps start to drop slightly from about 10 dpo, then they go below the coverline once I get af.... ff has loads of info about temping in the 'education' section which is a link from their home page - there's loads of info in there - i find it really helpful :thumbup:

i guess the only thing you can really do though is wait to see if you get af - as awful as that wait is!

@ Effy - i've got my FX that it's implantation bleeding you are having - it sounds like it could be! try to keep positive and good luck!

@ Raelynn- hoping you get that positive opk soon!! 

right i'm off to get some dinner....I've been very productive today - cleaned out our whole house! was starting to get worried that if we do conceive there will be actually no room for a baby! I still think that - even though I've just thrown loads of stuff away!!! eeeeek!!!!!

baby dust to all!
xx

x


----------



## annie00

im hungry to but dont know what i want to eat :(


----------



## pinkanhopeful

Hi ladies, just been catching up on all the goss from the last few days. I am Jo and I am am from the UK I have no animals at all but just want a baby!! I am due to start OPK testing tomorrow so hopefully this will be our month girls FX for everyone and xmas babies here we come :dust:


----------



## RNmommy

My OPK from this morning!!!!!
It's so awesome to finally see lines like this!!!!! Im amazed! Now lets just hope I have actually ovulated!!!
 



Attached Files:







CD17 OPK+.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 1









CD17 OPK+ (2).jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## EffyM

yeah RN!! get to dtd!!!! :sex:

can someone please help me with how to post a pic??


----------



## RNmommy

@ Effy - When you click on the button at the top of the thread to post a reply it will bring up the reply box. If you scroll down you'll see a button that says manage attachments. Click that and it brings up another screen where you can browse the files on your computer and add pics. When that 'manage attachments' button, make the screen full size, its easier to do it that way.

Hope that helps.


I did my nightly OPK a little early, at about 530pm and its still blazing positive, with test line darker than control.
Its terrible, Ive spent the past week praying for a positive and now I cant wait for it to turn back into a negative so I can enter the dreaded TWW and start peeing on a different kind of stick!!!! LOL!!!

I know, Im crazy!!!! :wacko:


----------



## pinksandy3

RN that opk is the most positive opk I've ever seen!!!!! I've never had one that good!!! 

hope you get to join me in the 2ww soon!!! Although I have to say it's quite stressful! I'm concentrating on EVERYTHING my body is doing which I wouldn't probably normally notice and it's soooooo frustrating!!!!

oh well off to bed now for me.... ready for another week at work...

good night ladies
x:sleep:


----------



## EffyM

after all the issues yesterday.... im hoping it truly was IB
this FRER is the 2nd test i took today...it was from 11 or 12 this afternoon
https://mail.aol.com/33456-111/aol-6/en-us/mail/get-attachment.aspx?uid=26669141&folder=NewMail&partId=1

yall see it??? or am i just wishfull thinking?????


----------



## RNmommy

The pic isn't coming up.....


----------



## EffyM

thanks RN i hope yall can see it.... 

i agree with pink your opk is super dark!!!


----------



## EffyM

alright .... i'll try it again.... thanks


----------



## RNmommy

Effy, I still can't see the picture. Can you try and upload it again?


----------



## mk8

hey yall

man... so many posts, so many fab ttc ladies, so hard to keep track! haha. 

where do i start... hmmm... 

OPKs - I ordered a new batch and they came in the post yesterday. reading the instructions, it says if the test line is almost equal to the control line, then its positive. man- i did not know that with that brand! i thought it had to be same or darker! better keep an eye on those sticks more! lol. 

ladybird- i had a fab pub lunch- steak n ale pie..emmmm. ive pretty much spent my whole weekend stuffing my face. dinner in strada by southbank, chinese lunch on sun and vietnamese dinner tonight! i'm gonna turn into a ball! 

effy - i cant see the pic but a lines a line! ohhhh i am soooooooooooo excited for you!!!!!

congrats on the opk rnmommy! :)


----------



## EffyM

https://www.canyouseealine.com/view_home_pregnancy_test.php?testID=11396

ok maybe this will work
i can figure out the picture thing.... so maybe this link will work


----------



## RNmommy

Effy, which test on there is yours??? Cause it lets me scroll through a whole bunch of them. Is it the FRER that first pops up???
Cause if so, I can DEFINITELY see a line!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Is that yours?


----------



## EffyM

i think so
it should be labeled number 11396 
and its titled 10dpo


----------



## RNmommy

CONGRATS EFFY!!! You got your BFP!!!!! Oh, my gosh, I am SOOOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!!


----------



## annie00

hmmm im so bored... just got done dieing my hair and now im washin clothes yay!!!


----------



## EffyM

RNmommy said:


> CONGRATS EFFY!!! You got your BFP!!!!! Oh, my gosh, I am SOOOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!!

really!?? ya think so??? i took it in the afternoon.... 
i am going to take a new one tomo morning
and a digi on tuesday (1st day of missed period )

then hopefully if its still pos im gonna give it to my hubby in this little Florida Gator onsie and a note that says your gonna be a daddy.... maybe ill put it in the new console he has been wanting for hte ranger....idk

OMG im soo excited!!! thank you ladies soooo much!!!


----------



## RNmommy

Oh thats such a cute idea!!!!! But yes, I def think you're preggers!!!! Thats a pretty good pink line and it's still early!!!!!!
You'll have to post a link to your new test in the morning. 

Congrats again hun!!!!!


----------



## RNmommy

I would def think thats a BFp and not an evap if thats what you're worried about. I have used tons of FRER's in the past and have never had an evap on them!!!! Oh, my gosh. Im so excited for you!!!! I hope we're all going to be bump buddies!!!!!


----------



## pinkanhopeful

Effy - That is your BFP girlfriend - happy for you, a xmas baby! Lets all hope for one :dust: to everyone xxxx


----------



## mk8

EFFY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You're pregnant! Oh my goodness! YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mk8

oh effy - when youre done celebrating that fab line, do offer us any ttc tips!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! woopeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## annie00

Congrats effy!!!!!!!!! Im so happy for u :) make room for me on the BFP boat im joining u this month:):happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## RNmommy

Annie - Did you get your BFP????


----------



## raelynn

Congrats Effy! I definitely see a line :)


----------



## RNmommy

Hey Rae!!! How's the stick looking today??? LOL!


----------



## raelynn

I don't really know. I used FMU again today because I got up late and it was not positive and I haven't tested since then. I'm having a rough time today, went to a family gathering tonight and my cousin and his gf had their baby there and I just got really sad thinking I can't even ovulate on a normal cycle so I'm kind of bummed. I just got really excited with all those twinges and cramps by my ovaries and then nothing. So, I'm trying not to think about it. I'm just worried I'm going to have another really long cycle and I know that isn't good because then the lining gets too think for implantation. Just wish my body would cooperate with me for a change.

I'm glad everyone else is doing good though. Looks like this could be the month for several of you.


----------



## KendraNoell

Ok ladies, looks like a tight bond going on here but I'm wanting to join the beanstalkers if I can :D :D :D

I'm 26, hubby is 26, we've been NTNP for about 10 months and TTC for 6... we're so excited about TTC-ing #1!


----------



## RNmommy

I do understand how you feel. My sister just had another baby in October and I know its terrible for me to feel this way, but I was very upset. This was her 4th unplanned child. And her home situation is not the best. I know she's my sister and I know I should be happy for her, and I truly love my niece and nephews, but she keeps popping out kids like its nothing. She can't really afford one, let alone 4!!! It does get so frustrating. Everywhere I look I see pregnant women or women with newborns. 
I am truly grateful that I have my son, he is such a blessing. But the hurt & depression and jealousy is the same. I want a baby so bad!!!!

You'll pop those eggies out Rae!!!! Ive got everything crossed for you!!!!!
:hugs:


----------



## RNmommy

Kendra - We always welcome new members!!! We love buddies!!!!!
What CD are you on???


----------



## KendraNoell

I think my tracker is correct and I'm on CD 3. I'm still learning about my cycles though so that could change. I need my OPK's to come in the mail so I can start testing.


----------



## annie00

RN.. i never tested im only 6 dpo.. i been chating in the FF chatroom very helpful:)


----------



## Lisa92881

Kendra - Welcome!! :hugs:

Effy - Wooohooooo!!! Congrats!! :happydance:

Rae - I know how you feel, I really hoped my OV was going to happen early so I keep POAS only to be disappointed. :shrug: Hang in there!!


----------



## raelynn

Lisa - Thanks! It is somehow helpful to know someone else is in the same situation. This whole waiting game is not easy! 

To make matters worse, I am sick _again_! I have been sick 3 times now in the last 2 months. I've been coughing so hard I'm gagging myself. Bleh. I was trying to hold out and not take sudafed since it can dry you up (everywhere) but I can't be coughing up everything I eat when I'm at work. So...Mucinex and Sudafed it is. Hoping to get a better reading on my temps tomorrow too since they have been all over the place this weekend.


----------



## KendraNoell

I actually have no clue where I am in my cycle... I thought AF showed up on Friday but there really hasn't been a flow, just spotting, barely enough to use a pantyliner. Last 24 hours just brown CM. Took an IC this morning and nothing.


----------



## RNmommy

Kendra - Thats strange, keep testing, maybe it implanted late!!! we can always keep our fingers crossed for that!!!!! 

Rae - Im sorry you're sick again. Instead of sudafed why don't you try some robitussin. That might work better for everything. Maybe not as drying!

Another hour before I take my morning test!!!


----------



## EffyM

Rae - if you are going to take the robitussin make sure its just the PLAIN kind with nothing else in it....


----------



## EffyM

KendraNoell said:


> I actually have no clue where I am in my cycle... I thought AF showed up on Friday but there really hasn't been a flow, just spotting, barely enough to use a pantyliner. Last 24 hours just brown CM. Took an IC this morning and nothing.

Kendra that sounds similar to the weirdness i had last week... it was kind of tan clumps of cm
then sat was jsut some light spotting.... 
Good LUck!!!


----------



## RNmommy

@ Rae - Yes, I agree with Effy. I forgot to say that about the Robitussin. 

@ Effy - Did you do another test this morning??? We wanna see if you did!!! We're addicted to peeing on the sticks and looking at them. LOL!!!!

So, I did my morning OPK a little early because I couldn't wait. It's still dark but not as dark as the control....so NEGATIVE!!!!

Now, today is considered CD18 still and then tomorrow I go on to 1DPO???
I know I've already asked this, I just want to make sure I get it right. 
Thanks for being patient with me!!!!

Love my ladies!!!! :hugs:


----------



## EffyM

RN... yes i did... there is still a definate line.... but it still inst like BAM theres a bright line.... will it get darker??? 
im at work or i'd post it


----------



## RNmommy

Yes, Effy. It will get a little darker everyday....
Post it later when you get home. We wanna see!!!!!!!!

Im so excited for you!!!!!


----------



## EffyM

RNmommy said:


> @ Rae - Yes, I agree with Effy. I forgot to say that about the Robitussin.
> 
> @ Effy - Did you do another test this morning??? We wanna see if you did!!! We're addicted to peeing on the sticks and looking at them. LOL!!!!
> 
> So, I did my morning OPK a little early because I couldn't wait. It's still dark but not as dark as the control....so NEGATIVE!!!!
> 
> Now, today is considered CD18 still and then tomorrow I go on to 1DPO???
> I know I've already asked this, I just want to make sure I get it right.
> Thanks for being patient with me!!!!
> 
> Love my ladies!!!! :hugs:

as far as i know... the day after your last positive opk is 1dpo... :hugs:
congrats!!! i hope you got some good :sex: in there :happydance:


----------



## RNmommy

So the doctor's office called and asked if I could reschedule my appt for friday because the doctor wouldn't be in that day or next week. So i actually made it for this thursday. But the good thing is that it's at the office where they do the ultrasounds. (they have 2 different offices). So maybe he'll do a scan to see if I actually ovulated along with the blood work. FX.
I tried to get some :sex: from the hubby and he's worn out. Apparently we've :sex: so much that i rubbed him raw and he's sore. :hissy:
How does that happen? Especially with how wet (I know, TMI) it's been down there. Well, maybe tomorrow he'll feel better and it will still be on the every other day track, being we :sex: yesterday morning. 
So frustrating. Its so funy when men can turn into such women sometimes. LOL!!!! That was mean, Im just pokin fun. 

Im hoping my OPKs came in that I ordered because I only have one more. And I know my OPKs were + for last 2 days and - this morning so I guess I really don't need to keep testing. But being Im a POAS-aholic I think I am going to continue to test at least once a day just to make sure they don't turn positive again. Who knows with the Clomid. 

Hope you ladies are having a good day. I have to leave in about 20 minutes so I can go to the post office before I pick up the little guy frm school. 

Be back later......

@ Rae - Can you post the pics of your recent OPKs???


----------



## raelynn

I'll see if I can get some pics those sticks are terribly hard to capture. Today's was very light but it was also very diluted urine. I drank 32oz this morning! Darn this cough making me chug water. I took mucinex and sudafed and it seems to be helping some. Both are on the obgyn's list of safe meds so we're ok. And it isn't drying me out either thank goodness. CM seems to be getting closer to fertile...very um...wet (sorry for TMI) not EWCM though. So I'm hoping that is a good sign. But I've also been taking Mucinex the last few days. Does anyone know if it makes more fertile CM even if you aren't close to fertile time or if you have to have something for it to work with already?

Oh, and temps came back down to normal range again today now that I'm on a better sleep schedule. So no ovulation yet.


----------



## MrsGrimes

Congratulations to you EffM. How very exciting! I hope we see many more BFP's in the upcoming weeks! Have a Happy & Healthy 9 Months!! :)


----------



## mk8

Hey ladies

Oh Effy, so happy for you. If you fancy peeing on another stick. How about s digital one that flashes "pregnant'. No ambiguity then. 

Welcome kendra! Oh brown cm, I've had that recently. Sadly bfn for me but may be a bfp for you!


----------



## pinksandy3

Hi ladies!!

EFFY YAYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!! So implantation bleeding really does exist!!!! 

Welcome Kendra!

DPO 5 for me but nothing exciting to report!! :coffee:

@RN it sounds like you've done well enough bd'ing anyway hun - I reckon you've got it covered!!

right off to get some tea

x


----------



## EffyM

mk8 said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Oh Effy, so happy for you. If you fancy peeing on another stick. How about s digital one that flashes "pregnant'. No ambiguity then.
> 
> Welcome kendra! Oh brown cm, I've had that recently. Sadly bfn for me but may be a bfp for you!

i plan on doing the digi in the morning... that will be my confirmation and then i will let my hubby know tomorrow after i get that tomorrow after i get home... i have a little note that says i love you... oh by the way you are going to be a daddy.... and a couple of florida gator onsies!! i am sooo excited... i hope i can wait to tell him until tommorow


----------



## annie00

hey ladies... My temps are still HIGH.. im 7dpo.. hope this is my month!!!!


----------



## EffyM

pinksandy3 said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> EFFY YAYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!! So implantation bleeding really does exist!!!!
> 
> Welcome Kendra!
> 
> DPO 5 for me but nothing exciting to report!! :coffee:
> 
> @RN it sounds like you've done well enough bd'ing anyway hun - I reckon you've got it covered!!
> 
> right off to get some tea
> 
> x

Yes i really guess IB does!!!!! i am sooo relevied at the moment as long as my bfp holds out.


----------



## RNmommy

annie00 said:


> hey ladies... My temps are still HIGH.. im 7dpo.. hope this is my month!!!!

OOHHHH!!! A couple more days and you can starte POAS!!!!! YAY!!!! We all need to get our BFP soon so we can move onto forst tri and name ourselves The BumperStickers (thanks to Rae for coming up with our brilliant name!!!)

FX for you Annie!!!!!


----------



## EffyM

MrsGrimes said:


> Congratulations to you EffM. How very exciting! I hope we see many more BFP's in the upcoming weeks! Have a Happy & Healthy 9 Months!! :)

thanks! Me too!!!
i hope we all can be BFP buddies too!!!! :)


----------



## raelynn

Guess I'll need to get started on an icon for our lucky ladies moving into BumperStickers :)

So here are my OPKs I was gonna take another at 8 today but I've been guzzling water like there is no tomorrow (64 oz already!) so I had to pee. Guess I'll have to wait until 8:30. Doubt it'll be positive though, my CM doesn't seem to be wanting to go fertile any time soon.
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0858.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 5









DSCN0863.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## RNmommy

@ Rae - Thats strange because it looked like you had pretty dark ones on CD15 & 16. I wonder whats going on.....


----------



## raelynn

Yeah, I have no clue. Though I've heard they can jump around not necessarily gradually get darker each day. I guess I just have to keep waiting.


----------



## Lisa92881

raelynn said:


> Guess I'll need to get started on an icon for our lucky ladies moving into BumperStickers :)
> 
> So here are my OPKs I was gonna take another at 8 today but I've been guzzling water like there is no tomorrow (64 oz already!) so I had to pee. Guess I'll have to wait until 8:30. Doubt it'll be positive though, my CM doesn't seem to be wanting to go fertile any time soon.

Your OPKs look just like mine!!! (Same kind too, haha!) I've had a few dark-ish ones, although they look darker when they're dry...but nothing close! :nope: I've even been throwing in a Clearblue Digi every once in a while, just to be sure, ha! FX for us to OV soooooon!! :wacko:


----------



## RNmommy

Lisa - your tests dry darker? My opks dried lighter than they were within the time limit. Thats weird. I guess they're all different?

Rae - Keeping my fingers crossed that you O soon!!!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Yeah they seem to look darker once they're dry. They're the same kind as I think Rae has - the Wondfo IC's.


----------



## RNmommy

I got mine from early-pregnancy-tests.com
But the ones Im waiting on to come in the mail I ordered from Amazon and I think they're the Wondfo ones. 
I just used my last one :hissy:
(The dye is moving across it as we speak. LOL)

This mornings was negative so Im hoping tonights is too. If its positive, then Im lost. LOL! :wacko:


----------



## Lisa92881

It's amazing how addicting they are. I just did one at 4:00 and already I'm so tempted to do another one!


----------



## raelynn

Yeah they're like a pinky color when wet and dry a darker purpley color. I've been pulling up some opk progression images and it seems like the people who get dark ones in the middle get a second surge 5-10 days later or they just stay that darker color for like a week and then suddenly turn positive. Hopefully we don't have too much longer to wait Lisa. I don't know about you but the wait is killing me!

I'm going on vacation at the end of next week and would love to O before then so that vacation can eat away part of the dreaded TWW but now I might be still waiting to O by then. Boo!


----------



## Lisa92881

Yes, killing me too. I really hoped I would OV earlier this cycle than last, but it's not looking so good. Are your cycles consistently 50 days?? I apologize if I've asked you this before...what happened to our group's chart of info?? :haha: That would be great if you could OV right before vaca...FX for you! :hugs:


----------



## annie00

do any of yall have a VIP to FF?? i purchased a ten dollar one yesterday and i go into the chat room and OMG they are so helpful..

if yall do come join me in the chat room im always in there my s/n is annie1988


----------



## raelynn

I've never had regular cycles so they're all over the place. The most regular I've been is around 35 days but this last year my cycles have been crazy. I think its probably due to stress from getting married, moving, work, and weight gain. These have been my last year of cycles:

April-May 33 days
May-August 103 days (probably skipped 1 in here somewhere)
August-September 32 days
September-November 60 days
November-January 54 days
January-March 50 days

It seems like they are getting more normal maybe since I'm more into a routine and have been married for over a year now and less work stress. So I'm hoping I'll eventually get back to 35 days or so. I don't think I'll ever be perfectly regular since I never have been but I'd like to get away from these super long cycles.


----------



## RNmommy

So my evening OPK is dark and at first glance still looks + but when you really look at it the control line is def darker. I was really just hoping for an definite neg one. I mean, its negative, but you know what I mean. 

I hate these stupid OPKs!!!! But I cant live without them. LOL!!!!
And I don't have anymore to test again. Im gonna pick a couple up from the dollar store just in case my other ones dont come in the mail tomorrow. 

:hissy: :hissy: :hissy: :hissy: :hissy: :hissy: :hissy:


----------



## RNmommy

Well, shortly after I posted my last comment, I looked at the OPK again and the test line is a lot lighter than the control now. YAY!!!!

Couple more days til the GYN appt and hopefully get some good news (that I actually ovulated). I feel a little better about the appt now that its not on April Fool's Day! LOL!


----------



## raelynn

Yay! That means you can start your tww! Good luck at the GYN!


----------



## RNmommy

More like my 8 day wait. I think thats about as long as I can hold out. LOL!


----------



## raelynn

Well be sure to keep us posted. Those of us still waiting need your symptom spotting to keep us preoccupied :)


----------



## RNmommy

Oh you know it. I'll be analyzing everything!!!!
I haven't had any cramping today. I had a lot last night when I was laying down, but it was gone this morning. 
The only thing I have noticed today is that my nipples hurt. I'm wondering if thats because of the Clomid's effect.
I usually don't get sore bb's until right before my period. But with my hormones all askew (is that how you spell that? LOL), I have not idea what would be considered normal for me.
This next week is going to be torture!!!!!

I'm hoping you get your +OPK soon. The longer it takes you to pop out that eggie this cycle, the closer to Christmas you're going to have that baby!!!!
MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!


----------



## raelynn

Oh goodness! I don't know how I feel about a Christmas baby. It would solve our holiday travel issues though. LOL! Um, I can't come visit, I'm having a baby :) 15 more minutes until my next OPK and I haven't had anything to drink since 4 so I don't dilute this one! Besides, I drank my 8 glasses of water today before I even got home from work! Being sick makes me thirsty!


----------



## gueyilla1985

hello!!


----------



## raelynn

Hello and welcome Gueyilla!


----------



## RNmommy

Rae - TEST TEST TEST TEST....LOL!!!!

Gueyilla - Hello there!!! Welcome.....


----------



## gueyilla1985

how is everyone doing?


----------



## RNmommy

Doing alright. Beginning the countdown until testing day....LOL!!!
You?


----------



## raelynn

So...OPK is still very negative but I do believe I'm getting my EWCM. I'm about to gross you all out so beware :blush: I had a couple globs of CM when I wiped and they were very stretchy. Kinda a mix of clear and like milky. So I hope it is my EWCM and O is coming soon! Come on come on come on! I'm tired of waiting.


----------



## RNmommy

YES!!!! I got my EWCM the day before I got my + OPK. So, i think it's a coming for you!!! LOL!!!
Thats not gross, trust me. I played with mine to see how stretchy it was too. :rofl:
I read that its good when it stretches. Right?


----------



## Lisa92881

RNmommy said:


> Oh you know it. I'll be analyzing everything!!!!
> I haven't had any cramping today. I had a lot last night when I was laying down, but it was gone this morning.
> The only thing I have noticed today is that my nipples hurt. I'm wondering if thats because of the Clomid's effect.
> I usually don't get sore bb's until right before my period. But with my hormones all askew (is that how you spell that? LOL), I have not idea what would be considered normal for me.
> This next week is going to be torture!!!!!
> 
> I'm hoping you get your +OPK soon. The longer it takes you to pop out that eggie this cycle, the closer to Christmas you're going to have that baby!!!!
> MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!

An ovulation date of 4/3 gives an estimated due date of 12/25....I know b/c that's my (probable) ovulation date. EEEEK! :headspin:


----------



## KendraNoell

I want to bang my head against a wall. I just got back from 3 hours at the after hours clinic for sinus pain... about the fifth time I've been in since November about it... they took a CT scan of my head and find out on Wednesday if there is a mass hanging around in there... super worried about it :( :(

The radiologist covered my ovaries once I told her I'd been TTC for several months, she made me smile when she was like, "well we definitely want to make sure we aren't messing anything up here!" 

Ugh. AND I got my OPK's in today... except the lady sent HCG tests on accident!! GRRR..


----------



## RNmommy

Lisa92881 said:


> RNmommy said:
> 
> 
> Oh you know it. I'll be analyzing everything!!!!
> I haven't had any cramping today. I had a lot last night when I was laying down, but it was gone this morning.
> The only thing I have noticed today is that my nipples hurt. I'm wondering if thats because of the Clomid's effect.
> I usually don't get sore bb's until right before my period. But with my hormones all askew (is that how you spell that? LOL), I have not idea what would be considered normal for me.
> This next week is going to be torture!!!!!
> 
> I'm hoping you get your +OPK soon. The longer it takes you to pop out that eggie this cycle, the closer to Christmas you're going to have that baby!!!!
> MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!
> 
> An ovulation date of 4/3 gives an estimated due date of 12/25....I know b/c that's my (probable) ovulation date. EEEEK! :headspin:Click to expand...

Oh my goodness!!!! Thats awesome!!!
You know, my niece was born on Christmas, my nephew 3 days after Christmas. My uncle 2 days after Christmas. My Aunt on Christmas. My MIL 2 wks before Christmas. My stepmom beginning of december. 

Im just gonna add one more to the list of December babies. IF i get my BFP this month, my due date would be December 16th. 

I get so excited thinking about it!!!!!


----------



## raelynn

RNmommy said:


> YES!!!! I got my EWCM the day before I got my + OPK. So, i think it's a coming for you!!! LOL!!!
> Thats not gross, trust me. I played with mine to see how stretchy it was too. :rofl:
> I read that its good when it stretches. Right?

I'm pretty sure. Man if hubby ever walks in on me, he's gonna think I'm nuts cause I was stretching it and rubbing it between my fingers and checking for more. Geez. I never thought I would do something like that :lmao:

Any signs of O for you Lisa? Have you tested tonight?


----------



## gueyilla1985

i was born DEC 9 lol... hope i get a dec baby


----------



## Lisa92881

RNmommy said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RNmommy said:
> 
> 
> Oh you know it. I'll be analyzing everything!!!!
> I haven't had any cramping today. I had a lot last night when I was laying down, but it was gone this morning.
> The only thing I have noticed today is that my nipples hurt. I'm wondering if thats because of the Clomid's effect.
> I usually don't get sore bb's until right before my period. But with my hormones all askew (is that how you spell that? LOL), I have not idea what would be considered normal for me.
> This next week is going to be torture!!!!!
> 
> I'm hoping you get your +OPK soon. The longer it takes you to pop out that eggie this cycle, the closer to Christmas you're going to have that baby!!!!
> MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!
> 
> An ovulation date of 4/3 gives an estimated due date of 12/25....I know b/c that's my (probable) ovulation date. EEEEK! :headspin:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my goodness!!!! Thats awesome!!!
> You know, my niece was born on Christmas, my nephew 3 days after Christmas. My uncle 2 days after Christmas. My Aunt on Christmas. My MIL 2 wks before Christmas. My stepmom beginning of december.
> 
> Im just gonna add one more to the list of December babies. IF i get my BFP this month, my due date would be December 16th.
> 
> I get so excited thinking about it!!!!!Click to expand...

Wow!! That's a lot of December bdays! We have none in my family, or my husband's family....so that's another way a Christmas baby would be special for us. :winkwink:


----------



## RNmommy

KendraNoell said:


> I want to bang my head against a wall. I just got back from 3 hours at the after hours clinic for sinus pain... about the fifth time I've been in since November about it... they took a CT scan of my head and find out on Wednesday if there is a mass hanging around in there... super worried about it :( :(
> 
> The radiologist covered my ovaries once I told her I'd been TTC for several months, she made me smile when she was like, "well we definitely want to make sure we aren't messing anything up here!"
> 
> Ugh. AND I got my OPK's in today... except the lady sent HCG tests on accident!! GRRR..

Im sorry to hear you're not feeling well. Maybe its just a recurrent sinus infection. Think positive!!!! Thats better than a mass. FX everything is ok in your sinus cavity. 

So did they send OPKs and HPTs or just HPTs??
If they only sent HPTs I would keep them and tell them it was their mix up and to send the OPKs. Don't return the HPTs, you'll need them. LOL!!!


----------



## RNmommy

raelynn said:


> RNmommy said:
> 
> 
> YES!!!! I got my EWCM the day before I got my + OPK. So, i think it's a coming for you!!! LOL!!!
> Thats not gross, trust me. I played with mine to see how stretchy it was too. :rofl:
> I read that its good when it stretches. Right?
> 
> I'm pretty sure. Man if hubby ever walks in on me, he's gonna think I'm nuts cause I was stretching it and rubbing it between my fingers and checking for more. Geez. I never thought I would do something like that :lmao:
> 
> Any signs of O for you Lisa? Have you tested tonight?Click to expand...

LMAO!!! I know. My husband knows Im crazy anyways. I'd be like "Honey, check this out!!!" :rofl:

I dont have anymore EWCM going on. Its still a little wet, but no more good stuff. So Im guessing thats a good thing.


----------



## Lisa92881

raelynn said:


> RNmommy said:
> 
> 
> YES!!!! I got my EWCM the day before I got my + OPK. So, i think it's a coming for you!!! LOL!!!
> Thats not gross, trust me. I played with mine to see how stretchy it was too. :rofl:
> I read that its good when it stretches. Right?
> 
> I'm pretty sure. Man if hubby ever walks in on me, he's gonna think I'm nuts cause I was stretching it and rubbing it between my fingers and checking for more. Geez. I never thought I would do something like that :lmao:
> 
> Any signs of O for you Lisa? Have you tested tonight?Click to expand...

No signs, I don't think. :shrug: But I'm not too good at detecting EWCM. I have had some pains which may be OV pains, but may also be imaginary. :haha: I tested around 4, and peed again around 6, so I'm trying to hold it until 10 and test again.


----------



## RNmommy

LISA - I didnt think at first I would want to track my CM but I kinda couldn't help but notice it. I noticed it mostly when I wiped after peeing or during the shower when I was "washing" it (Im JK, i was really just washing it....LOL).
Its clear (and I guess sometimes can be milky looking) and its kinda slimy, I guess would be the best way to describe it. Its very slippery. Like you just squirted a bunch of lube up there.... :rofl:

Im not sure if that helps but thats the best way I can describe it.
(And you know, I used to make fun of my patients when they couldn't describe things to me...now Im realizing its not always that easy....LOL)

:hugs: to my girls!!!!!


----------



## KendraNoell

RNmommy said:


> KendraNoell said:
> 
> 
> I want to bang my head against a wall. I just got back from 3 hours at the after hours clinic for sinus pain... about the fifth time I've been in since November about it... they took a CT scan of my head and find out on Wednesday if there is a mass hanging around in there... super worried about it :( :(
> 
> The radiologist covered my ovaries once I told her I'd been TTC for several months, she made me smile when she was like, "well we definitely want to make sure we aren't messing anything up here!"
> 
> Ugh. AND I got my OPK's in today... except the lady sent HCG tests on accident!! GRRR..
> 
> Im sorry to hear you're not feeling well. Maybe its just a recurrent sinus infection. Think positive!!!! Thats better than a mass. FX everything is ok in your sinus cavity.
> 
> So did they send OPKs and HPTs or just HPTs??
> If they only sent HPTs I would keep them and tell them it was their mix up and to send the OPKs. Don't return the HPTs, you'll need them. LOL!!!Click to expand...

Yeah I was thinking that about the OPKs. 

About the sinus thing I'm not getting any drainage or anything so they're wondering if its not a sinus infection at all. Never been allergic to anything (except like latex skin allergies) that I know of and they seemed to have skipped that part for now.


----------



## RNmommy

Kendra - You don't always have to have drainage to have a sinus infection. My son who is now 6 had the worst luck with ENT issues when he was little. He had a recurrent sinus infection, but didn't really have a lot of drainage. He ended up having to have his sinuses scraped 2 different times. 
He also had his adenoids & tonsils taken out and 2 different sets of tubes (one set, 2 diff times) put in his ears all before he was 2 1/2. Put hasn't had a problem since.
But anyways, Ive seen a lot of people come into the ER either complaining of headaches or just sinus pain and had an infection. It could be may different things but lets pray and keep our FX that its nothing serious. 
As if TTC isn't stressing enough, right?? We need to get you healthy and feeling better for that BFP!!!! :hugs:


----------



## raelynn

Yeah mine was kinda clear and kinda milky (was last month too) and slimy and stretchy. It was kinds globby too. (Is that even a word?) Like it came out in a glob all together.

I think it is so funny how we schedule even our bathroom breaks around ttc.


----------



## EffyM

Rae : not gross I was constantly checking mine


----------



## RNmommy

I know!!! We're all nuts! But a good kind of nuts!!!!
(Who wouldn't think we're nuts....we're always playing with our va-jays and peeing on sticks!!!) LOL!!!


----------



## RNmommy

Anybody heard from CaliGirl lately??? It seems like its been a while since she's been on???


----------



## Lisa92881

raelynn said:


> Yeah mine was kinda clear and kinda milky (was last month too) and slimy and stretchy. It was kinds globby too. (Is that even a word?) Like it came out in a glob all together.
> 
> I think it is so funny how we schedule even our bathroom breaks around ttc.

I know, we can't even pee freely anymore!!! :dohh:


----------



## raelynn

Aw Effy I love it every time I see your signature tickers. I can't wait until I have a poppyseed baby!

I'm also breaking out (again!) I could go without all the lovely little things that come along with hormones.


----------



## raelynn

RNmommy said:


> Anybody heard from CaliGirl lately??? It seems like its been a while since she's been on???

I was wondering that too since I think she was the one that was going to put together a spreadsheet of all our info.


----------



## RNmommy

Yeah, i thought so too. I hope everything is ok. 
I scrolled back a little bit and I don't think she's been on for about 2-3 days :(


----------



## KendraNoell

I think she's been posting in other threads.

I guess I'm irritated because I didn't get anything for the pain. The pressure is enough that my face constantly hurts and I know I have an ear infection. I'm in serious throbbing pain.


----------



## raelynn

Hopefully we'll hear from her soon. My little pups are being very snuggley tonight. I think they can tell when I'm being all motherly :)


----------



## raelynn

Aw Kendra! I'm so sorry to hear that. I feel like I have been sick forever (cold, flu, cold) so I know what it is like to add that to the ttc stress. I hope things start feeling better for you soon! Is there anything you can take for the pain in the meantime?


----------



## gueyilla1985

so i bought a cbfm lol to start on my next cycle. oh yeah and phyto-estrogen GNC brand lol


----------



## raelynn

Oh what is phyto-estrogen? I've never heard of it. I've been considering the CBFM but I'm trying to hold out before dropping the $$$ on it


----------



## MrsGrimes

Lisa92881 said:


> RNmommy said:
> 
> 
> Oh you know it. I'll be analyzing everything!!!!
> I haven't had any cramping today. I had a lot last night when I was laying down, but it was gone this morning.
> The only thing I have noticed today is that my nipples hurt. I'm wondering if thats because of the Clomid's effect.
> I usually don't get sore bb's until right before my period. But with my hormones all askew (is that how you spell that? LOL), I have not idea what would be considered normal for me.
> This next week is going to be torture!!!!!
> 
> I'm hoping you get your +OPK soon. The longer it takes you to pop out that eggie this cycle, the closer to Christmas you're going to have that baby!!!!
> MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!
> 
> An ovulation date of 4/3 gives an estimated due date of 12/25....I know b/c that's my (probable) ovulation date. EEEEK! :headspin:Click to expand...

Those are my same dates too! :)


----------



## EffyM

raelynn said:


> Oh what is phyto-estrogen? I've never heard of it. I've been considering the CBFM but I'm trying to hold out before dropping the $$$ on it

I love my cbfm this was my second cycle with it :)
It did it's job first cycle too, the bean just didn't stick. 

This cycle already feels different so I'm still nervous 

But Any who the cbfm is really handy
I used it in the mornnings and opk strips in the afternoon of my high days
To pin point my o exactly 

They are $$$ but they work!!!


----------



## raelynn

Does the CBFM tell you when you're getting close or just when you hit your surge?


----------



## EffyM

Both sorta
It gives u low days 
High days and 2 peak days
We dtd as many high days as we could and then the 2 peaks and we dtd a couple days after that too just for the fun!


----------



## RNmommy

KendraNoell said:


> I think she's been posting in other threads.
> 
> I guess I'm irritated because I didn't get anything for the pain. The pressure is enough that my face constantly hurts and I know I have an ear infection. I'm in serious throbbing pain.

Im sorry. That truly stinks. They should have at least given you something for the discomfort.


----------



## gueyilla1985

so i bought the CBFM yay! now this cycle has to hurry along


----------



## RNmommy

Good morning ladies!!!!! 

Well, could be better I guess. I just found out this morning that my aunt passed away sunday night. So it looks like I will be going to a funeral sometime this week. :cry: But Im ok. I was close to her when I was younger but it's been a long time since Ive spent any time with her. Either way, its still sad. 

Anyways. My OPKs came in the mail today!!!! I peed on one right away. I peed this morning when I got up and then held it until I checked the mail. LOL!!!! The things we do. Its negative. It's a different bramd than Ive been using. These ones are thin and have the light blue handle that says LH on them. They're alright. The result came up a lot faster than the other ones but I think I like the thicker ones a little better.
(Now Im getting picky about what I pee on....LOL)
These will have to do though because I AM NOT ordering anymore right now!!!


----------



## MrsGrimes

Sorry to hear about your aunt. I actually just experienced a loss of an aunt that I was close to when I was young as well. It's never easy dealing with a death of any kind. Prayers for you and your family and happy that you got your opk's in the mail! That's always a nice surprise. :)


----------



## RNmommy

Thank you Mrs Grimes! :hugs:


**My nipples still hurt. This hormone roller coaster sucks! I'm sure it's because of the Clomid. Damn, wonder what it will feel like if I don't get my BFP this month and my dose gets bumped up. 
Well, Im gonna try not to think about it. Im gonna have my December baby!!!! Besides, if I dont get my BFP this month and then it happens next month, the baby will be due right around my son's birthday!!!! LOL!!!

Hope everyone is having a good day!!!!


----------



## gueyilla1985

Sorry to hear about your aunt hun


----------



## raelynn

Sorry about your Aunt RNmommy. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.

It sounds like your new OPKs are the ones I have. Negative again this afternoon but again I've been chugging water. Going to try and hold off on the massive drinking a while to hopefully get a better test tonight.


----------



## pinkanhopeful

Sorry to hear about your aunt RN - I was very close with my great aunt when I was younger and when she died a few years ago I found it really hard to cope with. I still think about her and how much she is missed in the family. My grandma had a 80th birthday party (she was her sister) and the family did a video for her and my great aunt was on it, I balled my eyes out for the next hour and I cannot listen to the two songs that were played at her funeral without it bringing tears to my eyes, so I can feel your pain. My mum, grandma, aunt and me all have a glass angel which we brought each other after she passed away to put on our xmas trees at christmas to remind us of her. 

I have just started with the OPK's for this cycle today too! lets wish for xmas babies :dust: to us both


----------



## MrsGrimes

Yes, Christmas Babies!! :)


----------



## pinkanhopeful

RNmommy said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RNmommy said:
> 
> 
> Oh you know it. I'll be analyzing everything!!!!
> I haven't had any cramping today. I had a lot last night when I was laying down, but it was gone this morning.
> The only thing I have noticed today is that my nipples hurt. I'm wondering if thats because of the Clomid's effect.
> I usually don't get sore bb's until right before my period. But with my hormones all askew (is that how you spell that? LOL), I have not idea what would be considered normal for me.
> This next week is going to be torture!!!!!
> 
> I'm hoping you get your +OPK soon. The longer it takes you to pop out that eggie this cycle, the closer to Christmas you're going to have that baby!!!!
> MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!
> 
> An ovulation date of 4/3 gives an estimated due date of 12/25....I know b/c that's my (probable) ovulation date. EEEEK! :headspin:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my goodness!!!! Thats awesome!!!
> You know, my niece was born on Christmas, my nephew 3 days after Christmas. My uncle 2 days after Christmas. My Aunt on Christmas. My MIL 2 wks before Christmas. My stepmom beginning of december.
> 
> Im just gonna add one more to the list of December babies. IF i get my BFP this month, my due date would be December 16th.
> 
> I get so excited thinking about it!!!!!Click to expand...

RN MOMMY I would be the same if i got preg this month due on 16th too


----------



## annie00

hey ladies sorry i been stuck on FF chat room.. they are awsome.. my OPKS came in this morning... im 8 dpo and having alot of creamy cm 

<a href="https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31c96c/">My Ovulation Chart</a>

My Ovulation Chart 


that is my chart.. one of them links should work...


----------



## RNmommy

Thank you everyone for your comments about my aunt. :hugs:

Annie - 8DPO....TEST TEST TEST!!!! 

Im 2DPO, i think. I just did another OPK for fun and it was definitely negative!!!! Line hardly there. Let's hope the hubby and i :sex: enough! FX!!!


----------



## CaliGirl35

Hiieee Girls!!!!!! I am SO Out of the loop!! I need to read pack pages and pages still to catch up!!! Sorry I have been MIA- Lots of family stuff I have been dealing with... I am back though ;) I need to catch up now!!!!! LOL!


----------



## EffyM

CaliGirl35 said:


> Hiieee Girls!!!!!! I am SO Out of the loop!! I need to read pack pages and pages still to catch up!!! Sorry I have been MIA- Lots of family stuff I have been dealing with... I am back though ;) I need to catch up now!!!!! LOL!

welcome back!!


----------



## CaliGirl35

.


----------



## CaliGirl35

.


----------



## CaliGirl35

RNmommy- sorry to hear about your aunt... :( :hugs:

I have been dealing with my family that is going through a lot of health issues... hence the MIA for the past 3 days...

Effy got her BFP?????!!!!!!! WOOO-WEEEE!!!! CONGRATS!!!! 

Girls I just about have the spreadsheet done... once again, not on my computer though..but I should be able to put up what I have so far tonight. There are definately some people missing, and after I post it, all that are missing can post their Cycle dates and I will update them onto it as well!

Sooo... the latest... my husband just booked us tickets to go to Cabo San Lucas!!! He thinks I am stressing out to much with everything the family stuff as well as the TTC (LOL) and we have a group of friends that are going.. they have a timeshare, so all we have to pay for is the plane tickets!!! 

So now I am on the fence... I am CD7 today.. hubbie gone on business till Friday... BUT I am thinking that maybe we should not try this month? Lets face it... we are going to drink with the friends in Mexico!! We have NEVER taken a vaca like that with friends.... and I DON'T want to drink with the possibility that I could be preggo.... any thoughts?! 


Oh and I am Christy btw, and I have a 200 lb English Mastiff! :) We had a 120 lb Rottie too, but he passed away a year ago in December...


----------



## CaliGirl35

sorry about the triple post!!


----------



## mk8

RNmommy- so sorry to hear about your aunt. Hope you and your family are doing ok. Big hugs!

Cali- welcome back! I think a break sounds ideal. I too feel like I am stressing out too much and need to relax. 

Effy... How are you doing honey?


----------



## MrsGrimes

Cali - a vacation could really be a good thing. Hey, you never know...maybe you'll come back less stressed and get your bfp...maybe that's all you may be needing.


----------



## CaliGirl35

I sure hope so ladies!!! How is everyone doing?


----------



## Lisa92881

Welcome back Caligirl!! :hugs:

Well ladies my OPK is still neg :nope: But it looks darker than the last couple days so that's encouraging at least. We'll still :sex: tonight, my plan is to BD every other night this week leading up to OV on Monday - but hopefully will OV even sooner!! :thumbup:

Hope everyone is having a great day!!


----------



## mk8

hey ladies

do u know much about luteal phases at all? last cycle, i had a lp of 10 days (according to fertility friend) and if you could the first day of my period as the day i got brown discharge spotting, then my lp will be 9...ie too short. i also heard that low progesterone can cause brown spotting before af arrives fully. 

anybody have ideas on how to extend lp safely/naturally? ive been hearing about B6 vits. i take pregnacare, which has B6 vits and wonder whether there is a need to switch to B6 only (with a higher concentration).


----------



## mk8

fingers crosses lisa!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RNmommy

Hey Mk, 
I don't know much about LPD (luteal phase defects) but in my research about Clomid, I did find that they use it for LPD. 
I have heard the Vit B6 helps too but don't know at what dose/regimen.


----------



## raelynn

Caligirl - Welcome back. A vacation sounds like a great idea. We have one scheduled starting the end of next week and I'm hoping it helps us relax and get healthy since our house has been the sick house the last 2 months.

Lisa - Sounds like we're both in the same boat. My OPK was much darker tonight too but still not quite there. We're using the same plan too. Every other night until that darn positive gets here.

Well, I am full on sick again. This is the 3rd time in the last 2 months. It is making it very hard to ttc when hubby and I both don't feel at the top of our game most nights. We're still trying anyway but it seems like we're fighting a losing battle. We're taking tonight off and hopefully I can get a good night's sleep and start feeling better soon. I took a nap today so hopefully that'll help too. Any tricks for getting over a nasty head cold sooner?


----------



## mk8

hey rae- hope you get well soon.

rn-thx hun. i found a thread on this site on lp... vit b6 and.or vit b complex was recommended. i may give it a try from tomo!


----------



## raelynn

MK8 - I found this thread on B6 and lengthening luteal phases. It looks like it has some good info on dosages and such. You might want to check it out.

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-gro...gthen-luteal-phase-increase-progesterone.html


----------



## RNmommy

Hey Rae - There really aren't any tricks to getting rid of the cold faster, the only thing you can do is take something to relieve the symptoms. 
Thats the crappy thing about colds. 
FX that you get your + OPK soon.

My hubby and I haven't :sex: since CD17, the day I got my REALLY dark +opk. He's worn out, he's been working hard. He keeps telling me that I broke him and I took everything he had. :rofl:

But I guess it doesn't really matter anyways being my opks arent + anymore. 
Im still doing them though just for the fun of it. Negative today. 

Plus im hoping that maybe with me doing them everyday in a few days I'll start to see them getting darker again. Ive seen that a lot of women have +OPKs when they're preggers. So, we'll see. FX!!!


----------



## pinksandy3

hi all!

and hi mk8 again - btw i just posted a reply to you on the other thread about vit b etc....btw i would take it as a complex rather than b6 on its own - i read that a lot... and like you my LP is shortish - 11 days last month from 13/14 6 months ago!!! and you are supposed to count day 1 as the first day of full red flow so spotting days dont count.

hope this helps! sounds like we are a similar situation in a lot of ways!


rn - so sorry to hear of your loss

effy - did you tell your hubby now?! are your hpts getting darker?

everyone else - good luck to those approaching ov - hope you get your +opk soon! so you can join some of us in the 2ww

welcome back caligirl sorry to hear of your troubles :hugs:

:Dust:


----------



## pinksandy3

oops - i meant :dust: !!!


----------



## mk8

thx rae and pink! where would i be without you lovies! 

pink- i think i will start with a low dose too! 50mg seems like a lot let alone 200mg! im thinking of taking pregnacare and a vit b complex... is that whatyou do too? scared i am going to be on vit overload! lol


----------



## CaliGirl35

Thanks Ladies! :) 

Lisa FX for your bfp soon!!! 

mk8 I don't know much about that either.. I was worried about the same thing last month when I got that +opk on CD21!! I am going to pay really really close attention to what happens this week for me.. FF says that I should be fertile on Wed-Fri?! so I will see what my signs are for that. I did make an appt with my dr. for the 11th to see what is oign on and if I am even ovulating.. af was really only here for 2 days.. then barely anything at all. Happened to me last month too!?? Normally 4 days.

Rae.. I hope you get better soon! Lots of Vit C!!

rnmommy... you already did get your BFP right?! :) I hope your opk comes back + and you get your next BFP!!!!! 

FX for us all!!!

Also.. effy... yes, did you tell your hubby??!!! Pic of your BFP??!! :) so exciting!!


----------



## RNmommy

Hey ladies. I just came across this website if anyone is interested. It is just a forum where everyone posts their symptoms they had from 1DPO til they got their BFP!!!
https://www.twoweekwait.com/bfpsymptoms/dpo/


----------



## RNmommy

Cali - 
Yeah, I got a +OPK on CD16 and then an even darker +OPK on CD17. Negatives since. So Im either 1DPO or 2DPO. 

YAY!!!!! Here's what my OPKs looked like.....
 



Attached Files:







CD16 OPK.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 1









CD17 OPK+.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## pinksandy3

mk8 said:


> thx rae and pink! where would i be without you lovies!
> 
> pink- i think i will start with a low dose too! 50mg seems like a lot let alone 200mg! im thinking of taking pregnacare and a vit b complex... is that whatyou do too? scared i am going to be on vit overload! lol

yes that's what i do at the moment - although the vit b complex is low dose - i think about 10mg? (off the top of my head)... so with the extra from the pregnacare its a little more - cant remember quite how much without checking but it doesnt give me anywhere near as much as the 50mg complex!

i think i will see what happens this month and then if i spot again i might snap a 50mg in half and take 25mg each day next cycle to see if that does the trick!!! eeek!!! like you i'm a bit scared - i don't want to do any damage to myself!!! i'm sure it will be fine though - after all they wouldn't sell them on the shelf in H&B if they were dangerous to take surely?!! :shrug:

oh well - i will keep you update on this month and let me know what you decide too!! 

off to bed now so night all 

xx

x


----------



## CaliGirl35

Omg!!!! Total positive!!!! Yeah!!!!! :) fx


----------



## CaliGirl35

pinksandy3 said:


> mk8 said:
> 
> 
> thx rae and pink! where would i be without you lovies!
> 
> pink- i think i will start with a low dose too! 50mg seems like a lot let alone 200mg! im thinking of taking pregnacare and a vit b complex... is that whatyou do too? scared i am going to be on vit overload! lol
> 
> yes that's what i do at the moment - although the vit b complex is low dose - i think about 10mg? (off the top of my head)... so with the extra from the pregnacare its a little more - cant remember quite how much without checking but it doesnt give me anywhere near as much as the 50mg complex!
> 
> i think i will see what happens this month and then if i spot again i might snap a 50mg in half and take 25mg each day next cycle to see if that does the trick!!! eeek!!! like you i'm a bit scared - i don't want to do any damage to myself!!! i'm sure it will be fine though - after all they wouldn't sell them on the shelf in H&B if they were dangerous to take surely?!! :shrug:
> 
> oh well - i will keep you update on this month and let me know what you decide too!!
> 
> off to bed now so night all
> 
> xx
> 
> xClick to expand...

Night! It sounds funny.... its only 3:58 here! :winkwink:


----------



## CaliGirl35

ok girls, I have to leave work now... going home then to the gym later.. as soon as I can get back on and get the spreadsheet on I will!!
xx :hugs:
:dust:


----------



## EffyM

good evening all

Rn i'm sorry to hear about your aunt

Cali - welcome back!! thanks!! I told my hubby tongiht!!! he was quite exacted...almost looked like he was gonna cry

Mk - i gave up on the lines and took a digi this morning!! i really wish i could find the ones that show the conception info all i can find are ones that say preg or not preg... grrr

any hoo ladies!! im going to get caught up on the previous posts and hope the crazy rain goes away so i can keep my power on :) 

:dust: ya'll!!


----------



## Baby4u14

EffyM said:


> good evening all
> 
> Rn i'm sorry to hear about your aunt
> 
> Cali - welcome back!! thanks!! I told my hubby tongiht!!! he was quite exacted...almost looked like he was gonna cry
> 
> Mk - i gave up on the lines and took a digi this morning!! i really wish i could find the ones that show the conception info all i can find are ones that say preg or not preg... grrr
> 
> any hoo ladies!! im going to get caught up on the previous posts and hope the crazy rain goes away so i can keep my power on :)
> 
> :dust: ya'll!!

congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## RNmommy

Hello Ladies! I got this from www.twoweekwait.com and thought it was so funny I wanted to share it with everyone here. 

Hope this makes you all laugh because we know we've all done it..... LOL!!!

How To Pee On A Stick

Step 1...Pee on the stick. (must be sure to hold it under urine stream for a heartbeat longer than recommended just to be sure).

Step 2...Stare at stick while you continue peeing. Feel heart jump when urine passes over the spot where the line would be and it hitches for a second, then gets a dark line...then keeps going, taking your dark line with it to the test window.

Step 3...Place on bathroom counter. Pretend not to stare at it. Let's try to give yourself busy work to keep from looking at it. In fact, your toilet now gets cleaned once per day.

Step 4...Tell yourself you are expecting a BFN. Then start to mist up when you see that it is, in fact, a BFN. Stare at the blank spot for a full minute before picking it up.

Step 5...First, go to window and check it under day light.

Step 5...Now, stand on toilet to be closer to light in ceiling. Check strip.

Step 6...Close one eye. Squint other eye.

Step 7...Turn on several lamps around house. Hold strip under lamp. Check strip.

Step 8...Hold strip OVER lamp. Check strip.

Step 9...Hold strip in front of lamp so light shines THROUGH strip, just in case.

Step 10...Pull stick apart. Hesitate for a heartbeat when you realize you are holding the still wet "wick" in one hand, then continue the destruction.

Step 11...Repeat Steps 5-9.

Step 12...Throw stick away.

Step 13...Pick stick back up out of trash.

Step 14...Repeat Steps 12 and 13 the rest of the day!


----------



## raelynn

LOL that is pretty much it except for OPKs it is obsessively compare today's test with all previous tests even thought is doesn't make it any less negative.


----------



## EffyM

Hillarious and way too true


----------



## raelynn

So I have a question for you OPK testing ladies. Do you try to make sure you don't drink a ton so that it doesn't dilute the urine you're testing with or do you just drink as normal? And how long do you hold it for? Just trying to make sure I'm doing everything right since my OPK darkness seems to bouncing around a lot from light to dark.


----------



## RNmommy

I don't restrict my fluids but I try to hold it for at least 2hrs. Sometimes I was only able to make it 1.5hrs. It never seemed to have an effect on my results. 

Hope that helps Rae!!!! :hugs:

FX you get your +OPK soon!!!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Ahh my daily struggle lately! It's been hard for me since I sip water all day long, and especially since I'm sick and very stuffy and dry I find myself constantly wanting to drink water! I've been trying (today and yesterday) to drink water with my lunch around 12:30, pee around 1, and then not pee again until I get home from work, around 4. Basically, I'm trying to do a 3 hour stretch with minimal liquid intake. :wacko: Mine seem to be bouncing around a bit too. I think that's typical. I'm just waiting for that one that's like BAM positive! :haha:


----------



## raelynn

Wow Lisa. It sounds like we're really similar. I've been sick too and the medicine is making me really dry. I've been guzzling water like crazy. Still waiting for that blazing positive. I feel like it should be coming soon. CM is getting stretchy and my cervix feels more open than it has been though I am definitely no expert on CP since it seems to change all the time!


----------



## Lisa92881

raelynn said:


> Wow Lisa. It sounds like we're really similar. I've been sick too and the medicine is making me really dry. I've been guzzling water like crazy. Still waiting for that blazing positive. I feel like it should be coming soon. CM is getting stretchy and my cervix feels more open than it has been though I am definitely no expert on CP since it seems to change all the time!

What kind of meds are you taking? I'm afraid to take anything - crazy, I know! I bought Mucinex since I had read that was good for CM too, but then I realized I bought the one that also has pseudoephedrine in it, so I wasn't sure if that was bad and I haven't taken it yet. I also didn't want to take it at 5pm and risk having it keep me awake. Being sick sucks though, definitely not in the mood for :sex: !! I was sick at OV time last cycle too, ugh!!


----------



## raelynn

I'm taking mucinex and sudafed so you should be ok with your mucinex. The hospital my OBGYN is at posts a list of meds safe for pregnancy on their website and both mucinex and sudafed are on them. I can't sleep if I don't take something at night because then I wake myself up coughing all night. I thought the sudafed might dry me out and counteract the good cm that mucinex helps with but my cm has been fine and even looking closer to ewcm lately. I have noticed I'm very thirsty during the day though and my lips are dry (probably from blowing my nose constantly) TTC would sure be a lot easier if I wasn't sick each time. Last month I got the flu right around ovulation though I ovulated so late I didn't realize it at the time.


----------



## kasigirl

Mk8, I have been taking B Complex 100 for over a month, I haven't seen an improvement in my Luteal phase at all yet. I currently have a 6-7 day luteal phase which is awful! :( I actually upped my dosage to 2 of the B Complex vitamins which would mean I am taking 200 mg of B6 and then smaller amounts of other vitamins. I will keep everyone posted as to if there are any side effects! 

Hope all is well and Effy congrats on the BFP :)


----------



## Lisa92881

raelynn said:


> I'm taking mucinex and sudafed so you should be ok with your mucinex.  The hospital my OBGYN is at posts a list of meds safe for pregnancy on their website and both mucinex and sudafed are on them. I can't sleep if I don't take something at night because then I wake myself up coughing all night. I thought the sudafed might dry me out and counteract the good cm that mucinex helps with but my cm has been fine and even looking closer to ewcm lately. I have noticed I'm very thirsty during the day though and my lips are dry (probably from blowing my nose constantly) TTC would sure be a lot easier if I wasn't sick each time. Last month I got the flu right around ovulation though I ovulated so late I didn't realize it at the time.

Are you taking the regular Mucinex? I got Mucinex-D. :shrug:


----------



## gueyilla1985

i cant wait to get to hawaii the time needs to go by faster


----------



## KendraNoell

Effy- I can't help but notice it feels like your pregnancy ticker jumped a week. I thought it was like 3 weeks and something just a couple days ago... did you change it or am I just going crazy?

Got an e-mail from the lady who sent me the extra HPT's on accident- she is letting me keep them and sending me OPK's. So hopefully I will get them in the next couple days. One of my trackers is telling me tomorrow starts my fertile time and the other one is saying Friday. So I would like to start testing tomorrow but I won't get those tests til prob. Thurs at least. *sigh*


----------



## Lisa92881

KendraNoell said:


> Effy- I can't help but notice it feels like your pregnancy ticker jumped a week. I thought it was like 3 weeks and something just a couple days ago... did you change it or am I just going crazy?
> 
> Got an e-mail from the lady who sent me the extra HPT's on accident- she is letting me keep them and sending me OPK's. So hopefully I will get them in the next couple days. One of my trackers is telling me tomorrow starts my fertile time and the other one is saying Friday. So I would like to start testing tomorrow but I won't get those tests til prob. Thurs at least. *sigh*

Just noticed on the April testing thread that we are testing the same day!! :happydance: If, that is, my body ever decides to ovulate! :dohh:


----------



## KendraNoell

Lisa want to be TTC buddies?


To whoever made the pretty sig pic- I tried to put it up on mine and it says the link has been changed or moved... what did I do wrong :(


----------



## Lisa92881

Sure! The link was on one of the earlier pages, you had to copy and paste it. You can't just copy and paste the pic.


----------



## KendraNoell

Yeah I got it the second time around. Haha. User malfunction


----------



## kasigirl

Can you share how you added it? I tried the other day and couldn't figure it out!


----------



## raelynn

Lisa92881 said:


> Are you taking the regular Mucinex? I got Mucinex-D. :shrug:

I was taking Mucinex but switched to Mucinex-D since it seems to work better for now.


Kendra, just stick the code below in your sig but remove the space after [IMG 

Code:
[IMG ]https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v387/Rae13/BeanStalkers-1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## kasigirl

I am so excited! I got my first package of OPK's in the mail today! I haven't tested for ovulation yet! Exciting, something more to obsess over every month! LOL Let's see if it proves my luteal phase is only 7 days....


----------



## Lisa92881

raelynn said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Are you taking the regular Mucinex? I got Mucinex-D. :shrug:
> 
> I was taking Mucinex but switched to Mucinex-D since it seems to work better for now.Click to expand...


Ok, thanks. I'm going to take it first thing in the morning!!

Goodnight ladies!! :hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

kasigirl said:


> Can you share how you added it? I tried the other day and couldn't figure it out!

Raelynn just posted how to do it.


----------



## kasigirl

I figured it out! Thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## EffyM

KendraNoell said:


> Effy- I can't help but notice it feels like your pregnancy ticker jumped a week. I thought it was like 3 weeks and something just a couple days ago... did you change it or am I just going crazy?
> 
> Got an e-mail from the lady who sent me the extra HPT's on accident- she is letting me keep them and sending me OPK's. So hopefully I will get them in the next couple days. One of my trackers is telling me tomorrow starts my fertile time and the other one is saying Friday. So I would like to start testing tomorrow but I won't get those tests til prob. Thurs at least. *sigh*

the ticker is weird.... it calculates it using my cycle length and LP from my last period orriginally... (which is what i will most likely change it back to) 
but when i called my dr yesterday to make an appt they said i was at 5 weeks....with out even seeing me or asking about my cycle etc... I'm guessing when i go in for the ultra sound they will realize im a week behind what they think. :)


----------



## RNmommy

Good morning ladies!!!!!

Kendra - That sucks the OPKs wont be there in time. You can always buy a couple of individiual ones from the dollar store to use until you get the other ones. Gotta love it when they screw up.....You got free HPTs out of it :)


Today is 3DPO for me, i think. 
Im not feeling very peachy today. I woke up to some mild cramping that lasted about 25 min and Ive been having some mild intermittent nausea. I don't think thats related to anything special, though. I seem to get that a lot. 
I really just want to cry for some reason. I feel like we didn't :sex: enough. 
And I keep feeling like AF is coming and then when I check, no AF. I know it would be way too soon for her to come, just felt like that. I guess its just a little wetter than usual down there. 

UGH!!!! This is making me crazy!!!!! :wacko:


----------



## Ladybird77

Hey lady

RNMommy - FX'd for you in the 2WW, hope you get your BFP x

Kasi - good luck with your opk's x

I ordered some OPK's yesterday to use alongside my CBFM. Based on previous cycles I should be due to ovulate any day now but on CD19 and the bloody thing is still showing medium fertility! Not even a high, let alone a peak. I reset it to CD1 on the day of my mc which was probably a mistake... I'd only found out a few days before that I was pregnant so almost tried to just treat it like a late period.

Gotta be honest girls... I'm feeling totally down at the moment. Last month my nan died and then I found out I was pregnant the day after her funeral only for it to end in early mc the following week. I've been really trying not to let things get me down and just carrying out as normal, but it seems it's all caught up with me this week... I've had to be sent home from work today as I can't stop crying.

I'm so sorry for the self pitying tone of this post... I am truly happy for those who have their BFP and genuinely hopeful for my fellow TTC'ers... I guess sometimes you just need to let it all out.

Love and babydust to all you lovely ladies... you are wonderful xxx

:dust:


----------



## RNmommy

LadyBird - Im sorry you're feeling down today. And sorry about your grandma. 
FX!!!!! Things we'll happen for you!!!!!!


I think I might be getting ready to ovulate again. Or maybe my body didn't ovulate the first time and its trying again to pop out that one egg!!! Damn this is all so tiring and confusing. 

I did an OPK this morning "just because" and it was dark again. Not positive but that "almost positive" dark color. WTH?

(I know its blurry, sorry. I took it with my phone)
 



Attached Files:







CD20 OPK.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## EffyM

RNmommy said:


> LadyBird - Im sorry you're feeling down today. And sorry about your grandma.
> FX!!!!! Things we'll happen for you!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I think I might be getting ready to ovulate again. Or maybe my body didn't ovulate the first time and its trying again to pop out that one egg!!! Damn this is all so tiring and confusing.
> 
> I did an OPK this morning "just because" and it was dark again. Not positive but that "almost positive" dark color. WTH?
> 
> (I know its blurry, sorry. I took it with my phone)

I'm sorry Lady Bird :hugs:

RN: some i would keep checking it (hi, im faith and im a poas addict :haha: )
but in my case a positvie OPK was my first sign of a future pos hpt... i guess the lh hormone and the hcg are almost identical.. though it doesnt always work
and... i dont know really how the clomid works but if it is making you o than your lh hormone might just be hanging out a little long?? :shrug:


----------



## RNmommy

Effy - Im confused too. LOL! Im hoping I get some answers tomorrow at the GYN. I have my little calendar with my dates of +OPKs and everything to review with him. FX he tells me something good.

Have you done anymore tests??? We wanna see them!!!!!


----------



## Ladybird77

RN - Good luck at the gyn, you must be all over the place wondering what's going on. I really hope you get your answers! xx

I have to share something with you ladies... I've officially been a complete moron. I haven't been reading my CBFM properly at all. I've been thinking that 1 bar meant low fertility, 2 bars was medium, 3 was high and you only got peak when the pic of the little eggy showed up. Anyway... I have just discovered that 1 bar = low, 2 bars = high and 3 bars + eggy = peak!! Turns out I've been getting highs (not 'mediums' doh!) for the last 6 days!! 

As you know from my post earlier today, I'm feeling pretty crappy but this has cheered me up a little... knowing I'm on my way to peak fertility again.. I hope.

How is everyone else getting on? Has anyone used OPK's alongside the CBFM or do you think this is overkill??

xx


----------



## KendraNoell

On my way to the Dr... fx!


----------



## RNmommy

Kendra - FX!!!!!!

LadyBird - LOL!!! I dont mean to laugh, but its a good laugh, I promise!!! Im glad you got it figured out just in time to get :sex: !!!!! YAY!!!! :happydance:

Im still having this intermittent cramping and its annoying me because it feels like AF cramping but I know its way too early for that. :shrug:


----------



## EffyM

Ladybird77 said:


> RN - Good luck at the gyn, you must be all over the place wondering what's going on. I really hope you get your answers! xx
> 
> I have to share something with you ladies... I've officially been a complete moron. I haven't been reading my CBFM properly at all. I've been thinking that 1 bar meant low fertility, 2 bars was medium, 3 was high and you only got peak when the pic of the little eggy showed up. Anyway... I have just discovered that 1 bar = low, 2 bars = high and 3 bars + eggy = peak!! Turns out I've been getting highs (not 'mediums' doh!) for the last 6 days!!
> 
> As you know from my post earlier today, I'm feeling pretty crappy but this has cheered me up a little... knowing I'm on my way to peak fertility again.. I hope.
> 
> How is everyone else getting on? Has anyone used OPK's alongside the CBFM or do you think this is overkill??
> 
> xx


ALso.... if you are a stick reader ( as i am ) when you look at the stick after the machine reads it... the line on the end is the estrogen line as it fades and the line by the pee stick part gets darker (thats LH) you can see yourself approaching peaks ! ( as i am rereading that i hope it makes sense) 

fx'd :dust:


----------



## gueyilla1985

FX kendra!!!


----------



## MrsGrimes

Hello lovely ladies! Lots of activity today. 

Kendra - Fingers are crossed for you and hope you come back with some great news! 

LadyBird - SO glad that you found out some great news on this day that you've been feeling kind of down. On days like this, I look forward to the next day b/c I usually feel better by then. I hope you continue to feel better as the day goes on. 

RN - I had the same feeling as you did last month and it was quite annoying. Try to stay positive though. It is entirely too early for af to show so let's just hope and pray that the cramps you're feeling are the necessary ones to see a bfp soon!

As for me, well today has been a busy day here at work so far. As you can see by my ticker, I am entering my fertile phase and am pretty excited about it. I'm going to try the SMEP method this cycle b/c my dh and I have been doing it the same way the last 3 cycles and figure it would be worth giving something else a try. I'm pretty regular so I'm predicting I will get my smiley face from my CB digi opk on Sat or Sun. My dh was ready to start this morning and I told him..."wait for this evening...sticking w/ the plan!". I'm so thankful that he doesn't get bogged down with my plans...lol. 

Hope you ladies have a wonderful day despite some bstacles that may have come your way. Let's stay positive and believe for some Christmas Babies! :)

Baby Dust!


----------



## gueyilla1985

i got an appt for the 13 yay i wish it was sooner but oh well


----------



## raelynn

I'm officially confused. I got a random extremely high temp again today except this time I can't blame it on no sleep and taking my temperature late. I actually got to bed on time last night since I've been feeling so sick lately and took my temp at the same time I always do. OPK for last night was dark but still not positive so I have no idea what is going on. Sounds like the theme for today is confused!!!

Here is my chart for any that wanna have a look: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/33d8da


----------



## gueyilla1985

Im confused too lol maybe wait till tomorrow to say if its a random one lol


----------



## CaliGirl35

Hi Ladies....Bad news... something wrong with my laptop at home, so I was not able to finish and post the spreadsheet!!


----------



## CaliGirl35

opps (didn't mean to post that yet! :growlmad:

Anyway, good news is that I have someone looking at it today and hope it can be fixed ASAP!!!! :(

Lady- when I had my mc my dr told me to count the mc as day 1.... hope that helps. 

Kendra FX! 

How is everyone doing? 
RN slight + on the opk??!!! :thumbup:

Rae- wish I got the temp thing... but I don't yet.. sorry!


----------



## RNmommy

CaliGirl35 said:


> opps (didn't mean to post that yet! :growlmad:
> 
> How is everyone doing?
> RN slight + on the opk??!!! :thumbup:

Well, Ive already had my positives for this month on CD16 & 17 so Im not sure what it means. Im gonna go do one now and see wha it says. Im just trying to get the hang of all this. :shrug:


----------



## mk8

raelynn said:


> I'm officially confused. I got a random extremely high temp again today except this time I can't blame it on no sleep and taking my temperature late. I actually got to bed on time last night since I've been feeling so sick lately and took my temp at the same time I always do. OPK for last night was dark but still not positive so I have no idea what is going on. Sounds like the theme for today is confused!!!
> 
> Here is my chart for any that wanna have a look: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/33d8da

Rae... perhaps you missed your surge on the opk? Can happen! I say wait until tomorrow to see if temps still high. in the meantime, get bd-ing just in case!


----------



## mk8

MrsGrimes said:


> Hello lovely ladies! Lots of activity today.
> 
> Kendra - Fingers are crossed for you and hope you come back with some great news!
> 
> LadyBird - SO glad that you found out some great news on this day that you've been feeling kind of down. On days like this, I look forward to the next day b/c I usually feel better by then. I hope you continue to feel better as the day goes on.
> 
> RN - I had the same feeling as you did last month and it was quite annoying. Try to stay positive though. It is entirely too early for af to show so let's just hope and pray that the cramps you're feeling are the necessary ones to see a bfp soon!
> 
> As for me, well today has been a busy day here at work so far. As you can see by my ticker, I am entering my fertile phase and am pretty excited about it. I'm going to try the SMEP method this cycle b/c my dh and I have been doing it the same way the last 3 cycles and figure it would be worth giving something else a try. I'm pretty regular so I'm predicting I will get my smiley face from my CB digi opk on Sat or Sun. My dh was ready to start this morning and I told him..."wait for this evening...sticking w/ the plan!". I'm so thankful that he doesn't get bogged down with my plans...lol.
> 
> Hope you ladies have a wonderful day despite some bstacles that may have come your way. Let's stay positive and believe for some Christmas Babies! :)
> 
> Baby Dust!

YAY! get bd-ing!


----------



## mk8

hey ladies

yay to those of you who are ovulating :) FX for you! 

ladybird- sorry to hear you were down but glad to hear you cheered up a little. 

I am feeling rather low also. CD9 here and no positive OPK yet, though I tend to O later- around CD 15/16. Anyway, I was getting worried about my relatively short luteal phase. Then went into panic mode about whether I do have an issue here and therefore cannot get preg. It's cycle 4 and I know some people can take up to a year, but the thought of that is horrible. I had a bit of a weep earlier. Dont want to let hubby see as I dont want him stressing out either. Sigh...


----------



## RNmommy

Mk8 - I understand how you feel. I mean, my hubby and I were not actively trying, just NTNP, for about 8 month and nothing. This is our first official month trying. So FX!!!
The last couple of days Ive been so excited and kept telling myself, "Yay!!! Im so gonna get my BFP in a couple of weeks." and then today I woke up and I just feel so depressed about everything. I keep worrying that we didn't :sex: enough and it's not going to work. *sigh*

These next few days are going to suck so bad while Im waiting to test. 
:hissy:


----------



## CaliGirl35

Don't be sad girls... I am predicting some definite BFP's this month!!! Its gonna happen! :) 

RNmommy, maybe the + opk is a sign of you BFP hpt!!!! FX for that!!!!! ;) 

mk8 I am on cd8 today and no sign for me either.... FF says that I should be fertile CD9-11 and O anywhere between CD12-16.... so we will see. I honestly don't remember having EWCM last month... so I am a little worried about that. Keep waiting I guess :( :growlmad:

FX Mrsgrimes.... get to BD'ing!!!!! ;)


----------



## MrsGrimes

mk8 said:


> raelynn said:
> 
> 
> I'm officially confused. I got a random extremely high temp again today except this time I can't blame it on no sleep and taking my temperature late. I actually got to bed on time last night since I've been feeling so sick lately and took my temp at the same time I always do. OPK for last night was dark but still not positive so I have no idea what is going on. Sounds like the theme for today is confused!!!
> 
> Here is my chart for any that wanna have a look: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/33d8da
> 
> Rae... perhaps you missed your surge on the opk? Can happen! I say wait until tomorrow to see if temps still high. in the meantime, get bd-ing just in case!Click to expand...

I agree with Mk8. Looking at the chart alone it looks like you're ovulating or have ovulated. I'm still trying to get use to the temping too though. You may get a better idea as to what's happening tomorrow morning after temping.


----------



## MrsGrimes

CaliGirl35 said:


> Don't be sad girls... I am predicting some definite BFP's this month!!! Its gonna happen! :)
> 
> RNmommy, maybe the + opk is a sign of you BFP hpt!!!! FX for that!!!!! ;)
> 
> mk8 I am on cd8 today and no sign for me either.... FF says that I should be fertile CD9-11 and O anywhere between CD12-16.... so we will see. I honestly don't remember having EWCM last month... so I am a little worried about that. Keep waiting I guess :( :growlmad:
> 
> FX Mrsgrimes.... get to BD'ing!!!!! ;)

Just a thought...I read a thread by a lady who just found out she's expecting and she made sure to let everyone know that just b/c you may not see the ewcm, doesn't mean that you're unable to conceive or not ovulating. I personally very rarely see the ewcm myself and she said that she actually didn't have it before conceiving, she was just wet. So, if that gives you any reassurance know that you are still very well capable of conceiving without ewcm.


----------



## raelynn

Thanks ladies. I'm kind of worried I missed my surge too but I've been doing OPKs 2-3 times a day the last few days so I dunno. These OPKs have had me confused since the very beginning. I hate having to wait yet another day but I know I won't be able to tell if this is a one-off temp spike or not until I temp again tomorrow. Funny thing is, I had major EWCM today so I would think that would be a sign of ovulation...I wonder if temps ever spike as you're ovulating instead of afterward. And just when I thought I was starting to get the hang of everything. Confused, confused, confused...


----------



## gueyilla1985

Still holding my pee i have to poas lol


----------



## MrsGrimes

It takes time to get the hang of temping. I'm trying to understand it myself. I've gotten a weird reading this morning that I'm going to wait until the morning to see what's going on. My temp dropped drastically but I'm assuming that's what happens when you're about to ovulate?? I don't know either girl...we're trying to figure this out together. However, getting ewcm is a great sign!


----------



## raelynn

Yeah, temping can be very confusing. Like if any little thing changes, time, amount of sleep, so on it can throw everything off. My weekend temps are usually a little off because of getting up late. But I count on my weeks to be consistent...oh well, guess I'll know for sure tomorrow morning. I had a temp surge during the weekend because of sleeping in late and had to wait and see on that one too.


----------



## Lisa92881

Feeling kind of blah today too!! Just did an OPK after holding it for over 3 hours (which I was very impressed by, it's so hard for me, haha)...and the line was sooooo very light. Lighter than the past couple ones I've done. Grrrrrr. :growlmad:

Hopefully going to :sex: tonight anyway, although I'm still sick and really don't feel like it! :blush: Hubby was cranky after work last night and didn't want to, so our every-other-night plan for the week is already messed up! :nope:


----------



## CaliGirl35

MrsGrimes said:


> CaliGirl35 said:
> 
> 
> Don't be sad girls... I am predicting some definite BFP's this month!!! Its gonna happen! :)
> 
> RNmommy, maybe the + opk is a sign of you BFP hpt!!!! FX for that!!!!! ;)
> 
> mk8 I am on cd8 today and no sign for me either.... FF says that I should be fertile CD9-11 and O anywhere between CD12-16.... so we will see. I honestly don't remember having EWCM last month... so I am a little worried about that. Keep waiting I guess :( :growlmad:
> 
> FX Mrsgrimes.... get to BD'ing!!!!! ;)
> 
> Just a thought...I read a thread by a lady who just found out she's expecting and she made sure to let everyone know that just b/c you may not see the ewcm, doesn't mean that you're unable to conceive or not ovulating. I personally very rarely see the ewcm myself and she said that she actually didn't have it before conceiving, she was just wet. So, if that gives you any reassurance know that you are still very well capable of conceiving without ewcm.Click to expand...


Thanks...Because I was actually really worried that maybe I am not O'ing after the mc?! I did make an appt with my DR for the 11th... which will be CD20 for me... will they actually be able to tell if I am or have O'd????? Not sure what to expect.. ?


isn't it amazing how its not so easy to get pregnant after all?! I mean really... when we were not trying.. I was always so scared that I would miss my period, and now that we are all trying... why does it have to be so damn difficult!! :growlmad: AND why are there only a few days a month that we actually CAN get preggo?! It should be more than that right?! LOL


----------



## MrsGrimes

raelynn said:


> Yeah, temping can be very confusing. Like if any little thing changes, time, amount of sleep, so on it can throw everything off. My weekend temps are usually a little off because of getting up late. But I count on my weeks to be consistent...oh well, guess I'll know for sure tomorrow morning. I had a temp surge during the weekend because of sleeping in late and had to wait and see on that one too.

I've noticed that! I woke up 2 hours earlier than normal once and it totally messed my temp up. My dh turned the ceiling fan the night before last and that messed me up too! Gosh, it's always an effort to get a consistent temp but it can be messed up so easily. So much work!


----------



## MrsGrimes

CaliGirl35 said:


> MrsGrimes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaliGirl35 said:
> 
> 
> Don't be sad girls... I am predicting some definite BFP's this month!!! Its gonna happen! :)
> 
> RNmommy, maybe the + opk is a sign of you BFP hpt!!!! FX for that!!!!! ;)
> 
> mk8 I am on cd8 today and no sign for me either.... FF says that I should be fertile CD9-11 and O anywhere between CD12-16.... so we will see. I honestly don't remember having EWCM last month... so I am a little worried about that. Keep waiting I guess :( :growlmad:
> 
> FX Mrsgrimes.... get to BD'ing!!!!! ;)
> 
> Just a thought...I read a thread by a lady who just found out she's expecting and she made sure to let everyone know that just b/c you may not see the ewcm, doesn't mean that you're unable to conceive or not ovulating. I personally very rarely see the ewcm myself and she said that she actually didn't have it before conceiving, she was just wet. So, if that gives you any reassurance know that you are still very well capable of conceiving without ewcm.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks...Because I was actually really worried that maybe I am not O'ing after the mc?! I did make an appt with my DR for the 11th... which will be CD20 for me... will they actually be able to tell if I am or have O'd????? Not sure what to expect.. ?
> 
> 
> isn't it amazing how its not so easy to get pregnant after all?! I mean really... when we were not trying.. I was always so scared that I would miss my period, and not that we are all trying... why does it have to be so damn difficult!! :growlmad: AND why are there only a few days a month that we actually CAN get preggo?! It should be more than that right?! LOLClick to expand...

Girl...my thoughts exactly! I am 28 and all my life I've thanked God for not allowing there to be any "mess ups" during my selfish time of just figuring out what I wanted to do with my life and had no room for a baby. Now, all I want is a baby and I'm still not conceiving! I really thought that after I started trying, that it would happen so fast for me! I had no idea that it was going to take this much work!


----------



## raelynn

Lisa92881 said:


> Feeling kind of blah today too!! Just did an OPK after holding it for over 3 hours (which I was very impressed by, it's so hard for me, haha)...and the line was sooooo very light. Lighter than the past couple ones I've done. Grrrrrr. :growlmad:
> 
> Hopefully going to :sex: tonight anyway, although I'm still sick and really don't feel like it! :blush: Hubby was cranky after work last night and didn't want to, so our every-other-night plan for the week is already messed up! :nope:

I hear you on the sick BDing Lisa. I so haven't been in the mood the last few nights when I can barely breathe out of my nose! Oh the things we do to make a baby! If we're sticking to every other night and assuming my temp rise wasn't actually ovulation we're on for tonight. Too bad this Mucinex/Sudafed combo is giving me major medicine head and I'm soooo sleepy!


----------



## CaliGirl35

I know!!! And BD'ing has become a chore that needs to be done in time, enough etc!!! LOL! When I got preg before the MC we got preggo on the first try... so I thought for sure it would happen right away again... but here is cycle #3 and still BFN!!!!!!! Grrrrr


----------



## CaliGirl35

raelynn said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Feeling kind of blah today too!! Just did an OPK after holding it for over 3 hours (which I was very impressed by, it's so hard for me, haha)...and the line was sooooo very light. Lighter than the past couple ones I've done. Grrrrrr. :growlmad:
> 
> Hopefully going to :sex: tonight anyway, although I'm still sick and really don't feel like it! :blush: Hubby was cranky after work last night and didn't want to, so our every-other-night plan for the week is already messed up! :nope:
> 
> I hear you on the sick BDing Lisa. I so haven't been in the mood the last few nights when I can barely breathe out of my nose! Oh the things we do to make a baby! If we're sticking to every other night and assuming my temp rise wasn't actually ovulation we're on for tonight. Too bad this Mucinex/Sudafed combo is giving me major medicine head and I'm soooo sleepy!Click to expand...

Take a nap now, so you will be ready to go tonight!!! :haha:


----------



## raelynn

CaliGirl35 said:


> raelynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Feeling kind of blah today too!! Just did an OPK after holding it for over 3 hours (which I was very impressed by, it's so hard for me, haha)...and the line was sooooo very light. Lighter than the past couple ones I've done. Grrrrrr. :growlmad:
> 
> Hopefully going to :sex: tonight anyway, although I'm still sick and really don't feel like it! :blush: Hubby was cranky after work last night and didn't want to, so our every-other-night plan for the week is already messed up! :nope:
> 
> I hear you on the sick BDing Lisa. I so haven't been in the mood the last few nights when I can barely breathe out of my nose! Oh the things we do to make a baby! If we're sticking to every other night and assuming my temp rise wasn't actually ovulation we're on for tonight. Too bad this Mucinex/Sudafed combo is giving me major medicine head and I'm soooo sleepy!Click to expand...
> 
> Take a nap now, so you will be ready to go tonight!!! :haha:Click to expand...

 Ha-ha I guess I should. It definitely sounds like a good idea right about now.


----------



## Lisa92881

^^ Yup was already thinking about a nap! My luck, I'll take a nap and be ready to go...then hubby will come home exhausted and cranky after working late and won't want to!!


----------



## raelynn

Lisa92881 said:


> ^^ Yup was already thinking about a nap! My luck, I'll take a nap and be ready to go...then hubby will come home exhausted and cranky after working late and won't want to!!

Jump him as soon as he comes in and tie him to the bed :rofl:
My hubby works from home so he never has the excuse of coming home from work cranky


----------



## Lisa92881

raelynn said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> ^^ Yup was already thinking about a nap! My luck, I'll take a nap and be ready to go...then hubby will come home exhausted and cranky after working late and won't want to!!
> 
> Jump him as soon as he comes in and tie him to the bed :rofl:
> My hubby works from home so he never has the excuse of coming home from work crankyClick to expand...

:haha: Good plan!!


----------



## RNmommy

Be prepared before you read on.....major vent session....LOL!!!!

You ladies know I watch a lot of the baby shows on Discovery and TLC. And I have to say, that show I Didnt Know I Was Pregnant really makes me mad sometimes. I mean, most of the time it shows girls that are getting knocked up and have no business being so or don't even want babies. Why is it always easier for the ones who don't need or want to have babies getting pregnant so easily???? UGH!!!!
Sorry, just venting. It makes me so mad sometimes!!!!!

(I actually got pregnant with my son on birth control, so I was one of those poeople at one point that I get mad at now. Thats the crazy part. I lovemy son to pieces, he is my world and I wouldn't trade him for anything. Is it wrong of me to get mad about this? A part of me feels guilty that I get extremely jealous and mad when I see people pregnant that dont want to be or dont need to be. - My sister is one of the ones that def doesn't need any more kids, she cant afford the ones she has, but she seems to get pregnant if someone looks at her!!! UGH!!!!)


----------



## gueyilla1985

Hugs!!!


----------



## CaliGirl35

RNmommy said:


> Be prepared before you read on.....major vent session....LOL!!!!
> 
> You ladies know I watch a lot of the baby shows on Discovery and TLC. And I have to say, that show I Didnt Know I Was Pregnant really makes me mad sometimes. I mean, most of the time it shows girls that are getting knocked up and have no business being so or don't even want babies. Why is it always easier for the ones who don't need or want to have babies getting pregnant so easily???? UGH!!!!
> Sorry, just venting. It makes me so mad sometimes!!!!!
> 
> (I actually got pregnant with my son on birth control, so I was one of those poeople at one point that I get mad at now. Thats the crazy part. I lovemy son to pieces, he is my world and I wouldn't trade him for anything. Is it wrong of me to get mad about this? A part of me feels guilty that I get extremely jealous and mad when I see people pregnant that dont want to be or dont need to be. - My sister is one of the ones that def doesn't need any more kids, she cant afford the ones she has, but she seems to get pregnant if someone looks at her!!! UGH!!!!)

I hear ya!!!! Exactly what I mean too!!! WTF?! Why is it seem so hard... I never thought I'd have a MC, I guess just because I already have one who is healthy and wonderful. But now I did... I am trying, and when it FINALLY happens again, I am going to be terrified that I will MC again. 

Next time... I swear, I am not telling the family/friends till I pass the 1st trimester! :( And that sucks... but I don't want to jinx anything...


----------



## CaliGirl35

I did make an appt with my DR for the 11th... which will be CD20 for me... will they actually be able to tell if I am or have O'd????? Not sure what to expect.. ?


Does anyone know?!


----------



## MrsGrimes

RNmommy said:


> Be prepared before you read on.....major vent session....LOL!!!!
> 
> You ladies know I watch a lot of the baby shows on Discovery and TLC. And I have to say, that show I Didnt Know I Was Pregnant really makes me mad sometimes. I mean, most of the time it shows girls that are getting knocked up and have no business being so or don't even want babies. Why is it always easier for the ones who don't need or want to have babies getting pregnant so easily???? UGH!!!!
> Sorry, just venting. It makes me so mad sometimes!!!!!
> 
> (I actually got pregnant with my son on birth control, so I was one of those poeople at one point that I get mad at now. Thats the crazy part. I lovemy son to pieces, he is my world and I wouldn't trade him for anything. Is it wrong of me to get mad about this? A part of me feels guilty that I get extremely jealous and mad when I see people pregnant that dont want to be or dont need to be. - My sister is one of the ones that def doesn't need any more kids, she cant afford the ones she has, but she seems to get pregnant if someone looks at her!!! UGH!!!!)

I think it's safe to say that we all understand where you're coming from. I'm guilty of thinking the same thing. I wish I had answers for you hon...but that's my thoughts as well.


----------



## gueyilla1985

i know what you mean hun hugs!!!


----------



## gueyilla1985

Here is todays opk
 



Attached Files:







test strips #2.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 2









test strips #1.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## RNmommy

Hey Cali - 
When you go to the docs they are probably gonna run some blood work and check your hormone levels and they might do a scan to take a look at your ovaries. Either one will be able to tell them & you if you're ovulating.
 
Hope that helps.

I go back to doc tomorrow for my repeat bloodwork to see if the Clomid is helping. FX for us!!!!


----------



## mk8

Vent away RNmommy! I know the feeling... though perhaps theres something in the fact these women who dont want a kid are getting kids! Perhaps they're not stressing over things, which could help. Stress def throws the hormones out of whack so maybe that's it? 

Anyway, sounds like a few of us are a bit low right now... hugs to all!


----------



## CaliGirl35

RNmommy said:


> Hey Cali -
> When you go to the docs they are probably gonna run some blood work and check your hormone levels and they might do a scan to take a look at your ovaries. Either one will be able to tell them & you if you're ovulating.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> I go back to doc tomorrow for my repeat bloodwork to see if the Clomid is helping. FX for us!!!!

Thanks! I didn't know what to expect so I appreciate the info! :) x

FX that tomorrow will be GOOD NEWS!!! What time is your appt.? 

mk8 :hugs: right back atcha'!


----------



## CaliGirl35

mk8 said:


> Vent away RNmommy! I know the feeling... though perhaps theres something in the fact these women who dont want a kid are getting kids! Perhaps they're not stressing over things, which could help. Stress def throws the hormones out of whack so maybe that's it?
> 
> Anyway, sounds like a few of us are a bit low right now... hugs to all!

And I think you are completely right about the stress thing.........
SOOOO How can we test everyday, get pissed and sad when we don't get our BFP's and NOT stress out!!!! ? LMAO!!! That's the new one we need to figure out asap!! :haha:


----------



## RNmommy

My appt is at 820 in the morning!!! So i have to shoot there right after I drop the little one off at school. 
And I need to make sure I wash the vajay in case they do a transvaginal U/S for any reason. When I went for my U/S last time, I didn't think they were going to do transvag because they instructed me to drink plenty of water and don't pee. So i never thought they'd stick that damn wand up my stuff! LOL!!!! And I hadn't shaved down there!!!! Oh, it was bad. I mean, it was clean, just not pretty! :rofl:

Gotta love what we go through.


----------



## RNmommy

CaliGirl35 said:


> mk8 said:
> 
> 
> Vent away RNmommy! I know the feeling... though perhaps theres something in the fact these women who dont want a kid are getting kids! Perhaps they're not stressing over things, which could help. Stress def throws the hormones out of whack so maybe that's it?
> 
> Anyway, sounds like a few of us are a bit low right now... hugs to all!
> 
> And I think you are completely right about the stress thing.........
> SOOOO How can we test everyday, get pissed and sad when we don't get our BFP's and NOT stress out!!!! ? LMAO!!! That's the new one we need to figure out asap!! :haha:Click to expand...

They need to make a 100% TTC/pregnancy safe anti-anxiety med!!!!! It'd be the best selling medication ever!!!!! LOL!


----------



## MrsGrimes

RN - love it...lol. Hope you have a great appt in the morning. Keep us updated!


----------



## gueyilla1985

:rofl: RN


----------



## CaliGirl35

RNmommy said:


> My appt is at 820 in the morning!!! So i have to shoot there right after I drop the little one off at school.
> And I need to make sure I wash the vajay in case they do a transvaginal U/S for any reason. When I went for my U/S last time, I didn't think they were going to do transvag because they instructed me to drink plenty of water and don't pee. So i never thought they'd stick that damn wand up my stuff! LOL!!!! And I hadn't shaved down there!!!! Oh, it was bad. I mean, it was clean, just not pretty! :rofl:
> 
> Gotta love what we go through.

:rofl::rofl: That is funny stuff!!!! 
What time is it there for you now?


----------



## CaliGirl35

RNmommy said:


> CaliGirl35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mk8 said:
> 
> 
> Vent away RNmommy! I know the feeling... though perhaps theres something in the fact these women who dont want a kid are getting kids! Perhaps they're not stressing over things, which could help. Stress def throws the hormones out of whack so maybe that's it?
> 
> Anyway, sounds like a few of us are a bit low right now... hugs to all!
> 
> And I think you are completely right about the stress thing.........
> SOOOO How can we test everyday, get pissed and sad when we don't get our BFP's and NOT stress out!!!! ? LMAO!!! That's the new one we need to figure out asap!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> They need to make a 100% TTC/pregnancy safe anti-anxiety med!!!!! It'd be the best selling medication ever!!!!! LOL!Click to expand...

Now THAT would be a MONEY maker!!!! LMAO!!!


----------



## RNmommy

I crack myself up sometimes too!!! LOL!
Sometimes I'll say something really stupid to my husband or I'll hear something really stupid and I'll just bust out laughing. My husband just looks at me like "and thats what I married?".... :rofl:

Cali - It's 6pm here. 

Im fighting with my son to eat his dinner. Im trying to bribe him with a choc chip muffin but apparently he's smarter than me. He said "I have to eat all of this and all I get is that little muffin?" and I said "Yes, but it's choc chip". And he said "What if I don't want it?".
That little sh*t!!!!!! LOL!


----------



## gueyilla1985

i always have to fight with my daughter to eat her food.. i wish i was like that now cause i will eat everything in front of me :rofl:


----------



## CaliGirl35

LOL!!! Isn't it sooo fun when they get a mind and opinion of their own!! Wait for the teen years! They are soo fun!! It brings "attitude" to a whole new level!!! :dohh:

soooo you are 3 hrs ahead of me... while you are in the Dr. office.. I will still be in bed! LOL~ Hopefully as soon as I get to log on tomorrow u will have your results posted here! ;) FX for great news! :happydance:


----------



## RNmommy

CaliGirl35 said:


> LOL!!! Isn't it sooo fun when they get a mind and opinion of their own!! Wait for the teen years! They are soo fun!! It brings "attitude" to a whole new level!!! :dohh:
> 
> soooo you are 3 hrs ahead of me... while you are in the Dr. office.. I will still be in bed! LOL~ Hopefully as soon as I get to log on tomorrow u will have your results posted here! ;) FX for great news! :happydance:

Im hoping I'll have something good to leave the office with. Cause if he tells me that he'll call me next week with the results Im gonna pop him in the mouth!!!! And then tell him he can have fun WAITING for his lip to heal. :rofl:


----------



## CaliGirl35

RNmommy said:


> CaliGirl35 said:
> 
> 
> LOL!!! Isn't it sooo fun when they get a mind and opinion of their own!! Wait for the teen years! They are soo fun!! It brings "attitude" to a whole new level!!! :dohh:
> 
> soooo you are 3 hrs ahead of me... while you are in the Dr. office.. I will still be in bed! LOL~ Hopefully as soon as I get to log on tomorrow u will have your results posted here! ;) FX for great news! :happydance:
> 
> Im hoping I'll have something good to leave the office with. Cause if he tells me that he'll call me next week with the results Im gonna pop him in the mouth!!!! And then tell him he can have fun WAITING for his lip to heal. :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Thats awesome!! Just turn into a total :brat: right there, and maybe he will rush the results!! LOL!




Ok so I found this online... thought I'd post as it applies to a few of our questions from today~

Can I ovulate without detecting the stretchy white cervical fluid?

Ovulation can take place even if you do not notice the stretchy egg-white fluid that we assume accompanies ovulation. Every woman can experience her own type of cervical fluid, and not all are the same. Ovulation is assumed to take place on the day a woman has the most amount of wet fluid.

What does it mean if I have the stretchy cervical fluid on more than one day?

Many women can experience ovulation fluid a few days before ovulation actually takes place and can even have it after ovulation has finished. When women are studying their fluid to determine ovulation, they are looking for the 12-24 hour period that they had the greatest amount of wet fluid as the time that an egg is available for fertilization, although intercourse that happens on the few days before this can also result in pregnancy.


----------



## KendraNoell

Grrr...

Nothing in my sinus cavity which is good in a way but it also means no infection and nothing in my sinuses. So the Dr is thinking I have allergies but they offered no help whatsoever. So basically I have to try an over-the-counter allergy med. I'm going to go see another Dr. I'm in so much pain I can't stand it.


----------



## RNmommy

Kendra - Thats terrible (but good in a way). At least you've ruled out mass or infection as a cause. I can't believe they didn't offer you anything. Honestly, its probably because most OTC allergy meds are as good as rx's nowadays. But they still should have gone over what you could try first. Damn doctors!!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

KendraNoell said:


> Grrr...
> 
> Nothing in my sinus cavity which is good in a way but it also means no infection and nothing in my sinuses. So the Dr is thinking I have allergies but they offered no help whatsoever. So basically I have to try an over-the-counter allergy med. I'm going to go see another Dr. I'm in so much pain I can't stand it.

How frustrating! Maybe your sinuses are just swollen and some degongestant will help. :shrug: Mucinex-D is helping with my congestion, and is supposed to be good for CM too.


----------



## RNmommy

Lisa - Everytime I look at your little wedding ticker it makes me smile because thats exactly what my cake topper looked like (the double hearts). Awww!! :wedding:


----------



## gueyilla1985

im having a sore feeling down their and my stuff feel a little swollen WTH!!! if it can go wrong it is!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

RNmommy said:


> Lisa - Everytime I look at your little wedding ticker it makes me smile because thats exactly what my cake topper looked like (the double hearts). Awww!! :wedding:

Aww! Mine was very similar, that's why I picked that picture for my ticker. My whole wedding was filled with double hearts!! :thumbup:


----------



## raelynn

So apparently the cure for groggy sick medicine head is a nap and a hot shower. I feel much better although my poor nose is chapped from all the blowing! Gonna try and beat this cold!

Hopefully I won't pass out early so hubby and I can get :sex: in tonight on the chance that my high temp this morning was a fluke. I'm trying to be patient until tomorrow so I can see if my temps stay high even though I never got a positive OPK. These tiny little sticks are bound to drive me insane.


----------



## KendraNoell

I think I'm going to switch doctors and I'm going to go to an ear nose and throat specialist if I can find one before my husbands insurance on me runs out (I think end of May). I just wish I didn't have to stress out about how I feel when I'm more concerned with TTC- but I know I have to be healthy in order to be the best mommy I can be to my baby. Ugh. Grr!


----------



## RNmommy

Rae - FX your temps stay high. Could be you just missed your peak with the sticks.

Kendra - I would def recommend an ENT doc. They'd know better than a regular doc. When my son was having all of those ENT issues, we drove him to a pediatric ENT specialist that was over an hour and a half away from where we live. But it was so worth it!!!!! Hopefully you get this fixed soon. Once you get preggers, its gonna be hard for them to run certain tests and put you on certain meds. We need you to be a healthy mommy!!!! :hugs:


Well, today is 4DPO (i think), CD21. Im getting ready to head to the GYN here shortly. FX!!!!
I havent had any more cramping, just an occasional "feeling" in my uterus...cant figure out how to explain it. Its somewhere between what a cramp and an orgasm feel like. LOL!!! It doesn't hurt, its just there. It's only done it once or twice. 
My nipples are still sore and this morning my bbs are sore too, a little. Not sure if this is related to an impending visit from AF in a few days or something else. Im not good at this pregnancy symptom spotting business. 
I guess its because my periods have been so irregular for so long and every cycle Ive gotten different symptoms. :shrug:

Anyways.....Ive got to go get dressed. I really dont expect too much news today. I know hes gonna tell me I have to wait for the blood work. UGH!!!!

Im gonna throw a :brat: !!!!! LOL!!

Talk to you ladies later!!!! Have a good day!!!!!


----------



## raelynn

Good luck RNmommy! Hope you get good news.

Well, my temps are still high today but FF still hasn't confirmed ovulation. No idea why. I'm still skeptical since I've been sick so I don't know if that is affecting my temps. It didn't up until now but I guess time will tell. In the meantime, hubby and I are still BDing every other day just in case.

Here is my chart for today: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/33d8da


----------



## MrsGrimes

Hello ladies! 

Kendra - Totally understand your frustration. That same thing has happened to me numerous time. I'm feeling bad, go to the doctor and they say just to use an OTC to make the symptoms go away. It's always been a congestion issue with me as well. I get the nose and chest congestion all the time and thought it was a cold before but then realized that it was the allergies that was causing the congestion. I agree about taking Mucinex-D. That always seems to clear me up! And, I do agree with RN about seeing an ENT specialist. They will be able to help you more than a general physician will. Hope you get better soon!

RN - Your symptoms sure are sounding pretty good. Hope your visit goes well today and goes better than you expect. 

Rae - You bd'ing every other day sounds like the best idea since you're still trying to figure out what the heck is going on w/ your temps. I understand, my temps aren't making much sense to me either! 

My dh and I bd'd last night and I used preseed for the first time. No complaints from either of us, definitely just aided in the moisture area...lol. I did see how the recommended dosage is way too much though and am glad I went with the suggestion of many women in the forum who have tried it and said to use 1/3 of the recommended dosage. So...now it's just a matter of dtd and waiting for my smiley face for the big O day. It's not coming soon enough...so impatient!


----------



## RNmommy

Im back from the docs. Didn't find out anything useful at all! :growl:

He did a culture that he referred to as a "fertility culture" and when I asked the nurse what that meant she had no idea. Nice, huh?

They did draw blood. He told me that if I get my period to call them so I can get my Clomid rx for next cycle and that if i didn't get my period by CD40 to call them and make an appt to come in. So i have no idea what that means. UGH!!!!!

Im still holding out hope that I end up preggers and dint have to worry about it. But ive got this sinking feeling that its not going to happen. :cry:

But I did find out one good thing. When I originally went to the doctor on March 1, the blood work showed that my thyroid was sluggish. I was really concerned about this, I didn't want to end up on thyroid meds while TTC. 
Well, when they did the repeat bloodwork on March 10th, it showed that my thyroid was fine!!!! Woo-hoo. I must have just had too much sugar or something before I had that first set of blood drawn. 

Anyways....

Im just chillin at home now. Did my morning OPK and there's still a decent colored second pink line. No where mear positive but nowhere near looking like an evap. So, im hoping thats a good sign leading up to my BFP hpt. 
FX!!!!

Rae - Im really thinking maybe you O'd and FF just didn't catch it. Its possible you didn't catch your peak with the OPKs. Watch, you're still going to be waiting to O when you find out you're preggers!!!! LOL!!! That would be a fantastic surprise!!!!!


----------



## gueyilla1985

It would be my sons 1 bday on saturday i miss him so much im going nuts with out him and this ttc is not going as i hoped


----------



## RNmommy

gueyilla1985 said:


> It would be my sons 1 bday on saturday i miss him so much im going nuts with out him and this ttc is not going as i hoped

My heart goes out to you. What happened to your son?


----------



## gueyilla1985

He passed away when he was only 3 and half onth old an they dont know why he was a perfect baby


----------



## MrsGrimes

Omg...SO very sorry to hear that. My thoughts and prayers go out to you.


----------



## RNmommy

Im so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

So sorry!


----------



## raelynn

Aw, Gueyilla I'm so sorry for your loss!

RN - You never know, you could be on your way to baby-town right now :) You did plenty this cycle now its just time for more waiting and symptom spotting 

I'm having some weird twinges today kinda like what it feels like when your cervix gets bumped but its been going on pretty much all day. Dunno, it could just be my muscles are all tight from all the coughing I've been doing. More strange stuff.


----------



## RNmommy

I suck at symptom spotting :hissy:

I cant tell whats what. Because my periods have been so irregular and my symptoms for AF are never consistent, I dont know what to think of anything I feel. 
So I wait....and wait and wait....UGH!!!!

The only symptoms I have right now are the increased saliva and the sore nipples and bbs. I havent check my CM today, dont know what thats supposed to look like right now anyways. LOL! And I cant check cervical position as I have an elongated cervix and its weird. 

How is everyone else today???


----------



## raelynn

Still stuffy today but I went of the meds because medicine head on top of everything else was no fun and I believe the mucinex was the reason I had to blow my nose like every 5 min. Ugh! But, tomorrow is Friday and my work from home day so hurray!

I've been reading up on LH surges and it is very possible that I missed mine since they typically only last for 12-24 hours and since I was only ever able to test late afternoon and evening if mine was 12 I would have easily missed it. Oh well, still won't be convinced until I see a few more high temperature days.

I symptom spot regardless, LOL! Last month was pretty cruel. I have never gotten sore boobs before only ever sensitive nipples and last month my boobs ached. Even hubby was asking if I was preggers. But AF finally showed. So new symptoms aren't even necessarily helpful.


----------



## Lisa92881

raelynn said:


> Still stuffy today but I went of the meds because medicine head on top of everything else was no fun and I believe the mucinex was the reason I had to blow my nose like every 5 min. Ugh! But, tomorrow is Friday and my work from home day so hurray!
> 
> I've been reading up on LH surges and it is very possible that I missed mine since they typically only last for 12-24 hours and since I was only ever able to test late afternoon and evening if mine was 12 I would have easily missed it. Oh well, still won't be convinced until I see a few more high temperature days.
> 
> I symptom spot regardless, LOL! Last month was pretty cruel. I have never gotten sore boobs before only ever sensitive nipples and last month my boobs ached. Even hubby was asking if I was preggers. But AF finally showed. So new symptoms aren't even necessarily helpful.

Still no OV here either!!! :growlmad:


----------



## RNmommy

Not a whole lot of activity here tonight ladies..... Hope everybody is keeping their heads up!!!! :hugs:

Oh, I know what it is....everyone is getting their freak on right now....LOL!!!
:sex:


----------



## gueyilla1985

lol no im am tonight tho


----------



## RNmommy

gueyilla1985 said:


> lol no im am tonight tho

LOL!!!!


----------



## raelynn

LOL, RN! You're too funny. I was busy napping since I haven't been feeling well. I wonder if some people lost the board since it looks like it was moved to the Groups & Discussions section.


----------



## gueyilla1985

So i have a feeling that :witch: is about to arrive. someone just made me realize that right when im about to ov i get her has anyone heard of that?


----------



## raelynn

That seems weird. Is it full on AF or is it just spotting. It could be ovulation spotting.


----------



## gueyilla1985

no its full on :witch: it last about 5-7 days and its light to medium flow


----------



## raelynn

Lisa92881 said:


> raelynn said:
> 
> 
> Still stuffy today but I went of the meds because medicine head on top of everything else was no fun and I believe the mucinex was the reason I had to blow my nose like every 5 min. Ugh! But, tomorrow is Friday and my work from home day so hurray!
> 
> I've been reading up on LH surges and it is very possible that I missed mine since they typically only last for 12-24 hours and since I was only ever able to test late afternoon and evening if mine was 12 I would have easily missed it. Oh well, still won't be convinced until I see a few more high temperature days.
> 
> I symptom spot regardless, LOL! Last month was pretty cruel. I have never gotten sore boobs before only ever sensitive nipples and last month my boobs ached. Even hubby was asking if I was preggers. But AF finally showed. So new symptoms aren't even necessarily helpful.
> 
> Still no OV here either!!! :growlmad:Click to expand...

Lisa, do you temp too? My temps have been high the last 2 days which normally indicated ovulation so it looks like I may have missed my LH surge and never got a positive opk. I'll know if temps stay high in a few days but now I'm glad I took the time to temp otherwise I'd have no clue (well I still have no clue but a better idea than I would with no temping)


----------



## RNmommy

raelynn said:


> LOL, RN! You're too funny. I was busy napping since I haven't been feeling well. I wonder if some people lost the board since it looks like it was moved to the Groups & Discussions section.

I dont know. I have noticed that we have lost a lot of the ladies. I just keep it in my subscriptions. Well, maybe they'll find us again. LOL!!!

Im ready for bed already! Ive been realy tired today. But tonight Wipeout & Greys Anatomy are on. Have to stay up for them. LOL!!

It would be nice if I tested next week and got a BFP because my in-laws are coming in this weekend. And they'll be down here for a week. It would be nice to share the excitement with them. But I honestly dont know if I'd want to tell them quite yet. 
Well, I guess I wont worry about it until I get my BFP!!!!


----------



## raelynn

gueyilla1985 said:


> no its full on :witch: it last about 5-7 days and its light to medium flow

Maybe you have a shorter cycle than you think? Do use OPKs or temping or anything to track your cycle?


----------



## gueyilla1985

i use opks and bbt temp you can check bbt chart and see the pattern the last 3 all look the same


----------



## RNmommy

A girl on another thread that I chat on got her BFP at 5DPO!!!! Can you believe that??? She hasnt posted a pic yet, but went to the doc today to confirm and had bloods done. 
I would love to get a BFP at 5DPO because that would be tomorrow!!!! LOL!


----------



## raelynn

RNmommy said:


> raelynn said:
> 
> 
> LOL, RN! You're too funny. I was busy napping since I haven't been feeling well. I wonder if some people lost the board since it looks like it was moved to the Groups & Discussions section.
> 
> I dont know. I have noticed that we have lost a lot of the ladies. I just keep it in my subscriptions. Well, maybe they'll find us again. LOL!!!
> 
> Im ready for bed already! Ive been realy tired today. But tonight Wipeout & Greys Anatomy are on. Have to stay up for them. LOL!!
> 
> It would be nice if I tested next week and got a BFP because my in-laws are coming in this weekend. And they'll be down here for a week. It would be nice to share the excitement with them. But I honestly dont know if I'd want to tell them quite yet.
> Well, I guess I wont worry about it until I get my BFP!!!!Click to expand...

Oooh so exciting! I'm kind of hoping my temps stay high now so that I'm already into my wait. At least then I know my cycles are starting to get shorter again :) I don't know how early I'd let my in-laws know I guess that would be up to hubby. I'd have to tell my mom and sis early on though just because we're so close. I couldn't keep something so exciting from them. Oh I hope a bunch of us get our BFPs this time around!!


----------



## gueyilla1985

wow!! lucky girl


----------



## raelynn

gueyilla1985 said:


> i use opks and bbt temp you can check bbt chart and see the pattern the last 3 all look the same

It looks like you might just have really short cycles. I think they recommend vitamin B6 for that but can't quite remember. I know it is somewhere in my book so I'll look for you tonight. It may be that they are so short so your body doesn't have a chance to rev up for ovulation. I'll see what I can find but it would probably be a good idea to mention it to your doctor too. I know they get a much better picture of things if you have a bbt chart to show too.


----------



## raelynn

RNmommy said:


> A girl on another thread that I chat on got her BFP at 5DPO!!!! Can you believe that??? She hasnt posted a pic yet, but went to the doc today to confirm and had bloods done.
> I would love to get a BFP at 5DPO because that would be tomorrow!!!! LOL!

That is pretty crazy! If my temps do end up staying up I'm hoping to wait to test until around 14 dpo. I'll be on vacation starting the end of next week so that should help keep my mind on other things. I'll have to bring my IC tests along with me I guess.


----------



## RNmommy

raelynn said:


> RNmommy said:
> 
> 
> A girl on another thread that I chat on got her BFP at 5DPO!!!! Can you believe that??? She hasnt posted a pic yet, but went to the doc today to confirm and had bloods done.
> I would love to get a BFP at 5DPO because that would be tomorrow!!!! LOL!
> 
> That is pretty crazy! If my temps do end up staying up I'm hoping to wait to test until around 14 dpo. I'll be on vacation starting the end of next week so that should help keep my mind on other things. I'll have to bring my IC tests along with me I guess.Click to expand...

:rofl: Dont leave home without them!!!! 
I am going to start testing at 8DPO. I kow its early, but I wont be able to wait any longer. That's already 3-4 more days i have to wait....UGH :hissy:


----------



## gueyilla1985

im going nuts not knowing what is wrong errrr... lol


----------



## raelynn

I'm normally not very patient either...I started using my OPKs at CD7 this month. But, I'm hoping as long as I can get through next week that I should be so busy with stuff we have planned for vaca that I won't have a chance to test. Ha-ha I say that now but wait until the time actually comes:-=


----------



## gueyilla1985

i cant wait to start using my ovacue monitor


----------



## raelynn

gueyilla1985 said:


> i cant wait to start using my ovacue monitor

What does that do? Is it like the clear blue digital fertility monitor?


----------



## Lisa92881

RNmommy said:


> Not a whole lot of activity here tonight ladies..... Hope everybody is keeping their heads up!!!! :hugs:
> 
> Oh, I know what it is....everyone is getting their freak on right now....LOL!!!
> :sex:

Yup, that's where I was!!! :blush:


----------



## Lisa92881

raelynn said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raelynn said:
> 
> 
> Still stuffy today but I went of the meds because medicine head on top of everything else was no fun and I believe the mucinex was the reason I had to blow my nose like every 5 min. Ugh! But, tomorrow is Friday and my work from home day so hurray!
> 
> I've been reading up on LH surges and it is very possible that I missed mine since they typically only last for 12-24 hours and since I was only ever able to test late afternoon and evening if mine was 12 I would have easily missed it. Oh well, still won't be convinced until I see a few more high temperature days.
> 
> I symptom spot regardless, LOL! Last month was pretty cruel. I have never gotten sore boobs before only ever sensitive nipples and last month my boobs ached. Even hubby was asking if I was preggers. But AF finally showed. So new symptoms aren't even necessarily helpful.
> 
> Still no OV here either!!! :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Lisa, do you temp too? My temps have been high the last 2 days which normally indicated ovulation so it looks like I may have missed my LH surge and never got a positive opk. I'll know if temps stay high in a few days but now I'm glad I took the time to temp otherwise I'd have no clue (well I still have no clue but a better idea than I would with no temping)Click to expand...

Nope, I don't temp. Hoping I didn't miss it!! :shrug:


----------



## kasigirl

Hey ladies! 

I am still here! :) I just haven't had much to say... although today I have the worst metallic/bitter taste in my mouth... 

Who knows what the heck is going on.... I also woke up in the middle of the night last night with some crazy lower abdominal pains..... never had those before but they woke me out of a dead sleep.

Maybe my body is finally getting to it's norm? I have a 7 day luteal phase so maybe this is the start of that getting longer! 

Hope all is well with everyone else!

Kasi


----------



## RNmommy

Lisa92881 said:


> RNmommy said:
> 
> 
> Not a whole lot of activity here tonight ladies..... Hope everybody is keeping their heads up!!!! :hugs:
> 
> Oh, I know what it is....everyone is getting their freak on right now....LOL!!!
> :sex:
> 
> Yup, that's where I was!!! :blush:Click to expand...

:rofl: You get it girl!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## RNmommy

kasigirl said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I am still here! :) I just haven't had much to say... although today I have the worst metallic/bitter taste in my mouth...
> 
> Who knows what the heck is going on.... I also woke up in the middle of the night last night with some crazy lower abdominal pains..... never had those before but they woke me out of a dead sleep.
> 
> Maybe my body is finally getting to it's norm? I have a 7 day luteal phase so maybe this is the start of that getting longer!
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone else!
> 
> Kasi

What CD are you on??? On the twoweekwait website the metallic taste in mouth was a very common symptom leading up to the BFPs!!!!!!


----------



## kasigirl

Only on day 7... AF visited a week ago Friday.. It's weird too... I had a pregnancy test at home and did take it tonight... it said negative, but who knows what the heck is going on! :)


----------



## Lisa92881

RNmommy said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RNmommy said:
> 
> 
> Not a whole lot of activity here tonight ladies..... Hope everybody is keeping their heads up!!!! :hugs:
> 
> Oh, I know what it is....everyone is getting their freak on right now....LOL!!!
> :sex:
> 
> Yup, that's where I was!!! :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: You get it girl!!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

:haha: I might not be ovulating yet but might as well get some :spermy: in there! Now...we wait....lol.


----------



## raelynn

Lisa92881 said:


> RNmommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RNmommy said:
> 
> 
> Not a whole lot of activity here tonight ladies..... Hope everybody is keeping their heads up!!!! :hugs:
> 
> Oh, I know what it is....everyone is getting their freak on right now....LOL!!!
> :sex:
> 
> Yup, that's where I was!!! :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: You get it girl!!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I might not be ovulating yet but might as well get some :spermy: in there! Now...we wait....lol.Click to expand...

It's good to stick to it! If I had gone off of OPKs alone I wouldn't have any :spermy: waiting for that egg! Hopefully it was enough since we :sex: really late the night before what my ov day would be if this temp raise sticks


----------



## gueyilla1985

i heard that its one of the best monitors out their.


----------



## gueyilla1985

https://www.ovacue.com/?gclid=CJiUz_-S-qcCFQ4g2godPzHSqg try this link to see it


----------



## raelynn

Wow, that looks pretty cool. I've been thinking about trying out those saliva ferning scopes next cycle if this one doesn't work out.


----------



## gueyilla1985

i cant wait to start using it lol


----------



## Lisa92881

gueyilla1985 said:


> https://www.ovacue.com/?gclid=CJiUz_-S-qcCFQ4g2godPzHSqg try this link to see it

OMG! That is sooo cool!! I've never heard of that. Good luck when you get it!! :hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

Got my OPK's today... totally excited to start trying them out and figure out when the heck I'm ovulating!!! The worst part is going to be holding pee for the 2 hours it says to. I pee like every 20 mins :(


----------



## RNmommy

Kendra - YAY!!!! Now you can start obsessing over the darkness of those lines too! :rofl:


----------



## raelynn

KendraNoell said:


> Got my OPK's today... totally excited to start trying them out and figure out when the heck I'm ovulating!!! The worst part is going to be holding pee for the 2 hours it says to. I pee like every 20 mins :(

Its tough. It seems like you don't realize you have to go until you need to hold it for a set amount of time. Good luck with your OPKs.

Did you ever get anything for your sinuses? My cold is causing major congestion and I've got a bunch of sinus pressure that is getting rather annoying.


----------



## gueyilla1985

that is why i got the ovacue cause i hate holding my pee in lol plus you have to stop drinking 2 or more hours before lol


----------



## KendraNoell

Mine doesn't say you have to stop drinking it just says to cut way back. I always have a beverage next to me so its going to be very difficult. I took a claritin today it seemed to hold the headache at bay but who knows about long term.


----------



## EffyM

RNmommy said:


> I suck at symptom spotting :hissy:
> 
> I cant tell whats what. Because my periods have been so irregular and my symptoms for AF are never consistent, I dont know what to think of anything I feel.
> So I wait....and wait and wait....UGH!!!!
> 
> The only symptoms I have right now are the increased saliva and the sore nipples and bbs. I havent check my CM today, dont know what thats supposed to look like right now anyways. LOL! And I cant check cervical position as I have an elongated cervix and its weird.
> 
> How is everyone else today???

some of the first symptoms i remember (like its been that long ago LOL) 
was increased saliva... i remember just having to swallow ALOT and sniffles... for no reason
heck the sniffles left and they have come back still have no reason for them and its usually only in the morning..
i had sore nipples and bb's and still do or rather do again since all my symptoms stopped for a bit
i also had this weird stitch in my side up high.... fx'd! for you!!


----------



## RNmommy

GOOD MORNING LADIES!!!!!!!!!!!!

Anything going on this morning?


I woke up this morning and my bbs are really tender and my nipples are still really sore. Had some little twinges in my uterus last night but nothing out of the ordinary I guess.
Although, I was laying in bed and started having this burning feeling in my throat. I had to roll over to get it to ease up. 
Im trying not to get my hopes up, as for some reason I already feel like its not going to happen this month. But Im really not one to get heartburn like that. That made me go....hmmm? But still trying not to get my hopes up. 

You know, I was reading up on the use of OPKs to indicate pregnancies. It was really interesting. They said that you're more than likely to get a + on an HPT before you do on an OPK. Because the lowest OPK is 20miu and some HPts are less than that. The OPKs would recognize the HCG as LH but only after its reached at least 20miu. 
It was pretty interesting. 

Anyways....Im just sitting here watching a baby story, relaxing. I just had a bowl of yellow rice for breakfats....LOL. I opened the fridge to get a drink and saw the leftovers....sounded good. I know, Im weird. LOL!!!

Im going to force myself to get up and start cleaning here shortly. Got to make sure the house is ready for the in-laws.


----------



## RNmommy

EffyM said:


> RNmommy said:
> 
> 
> I suck at symptom spotting :hissy:
> 
> I cant tell whats what. Because my periods have been so irregular and my symptoms for AF are never consistent, I dont know what to think of anything I feel.
> So I wait....and wait and wait....UGH!!!!
> 
> The only symptoms I have right now are the increased saliva and the sore nipples and bbs. I havent check my CM today, dont know what thats supposed to look like right now anyways. LOL! And I cant check cervical position as I have an elongated cervix and its weird.
> 
> How is everyone else today???
> 
> some of the first symptoms i remember (like its been that long ago LOL)
> was increased saliva... i remember just having to swallow ALOT and sniffles... for no reason
> heck the sniffles left and they have come back still have no reason for them and its usually only in the morning..
> i had sore nipples and bb's and still do or rather do again since all my symptoms stopped for a bit
> i also had this weird stitch in my side up high.... fx'd! for you!!Click to expand...

Thank you. Im really nervous and depressed but I will keep my FX. 
Yeah, I usually produce a lot of saliva anyways, but ive noticed a definite increase. :shrug:

How are you feeling??? I bet you're just on cloud 9!!!!!


----------



## raelynn

FF finally confirmed ovulation but I had a temp dip today so that has me nervous again. Apparently it could be a fallback rise though. Here's hoping it is since I just got used to the idea of having already ovulated. My Chart

Fallback rise: Temperatures may show a "fallback rise" pattern. In a fallback rise pattern the temperature rises significantly and abruptly as you would expect, but then it drops again immediately before it rises again and is sustained throughout the luteal phase.


----------



## RNmommy

raelynn said:


> FF finally confirmed ovulation but I had a temp dip today so that has me nervous again. Apparently it could be a fallback rise though. Here's hoping it is since I just got used to the idea of having already ovulated. My Chart
> 
> Fallback rise: Temperatures may show a "fallback rise" pattern. In a fallback rise pattern the temperature rises significantly and abruptly as you would expect, but then it drops again immediately before it rises again and is sustained throughout the luteal phase.

Im confused a little but I think its showing the 29th as O day????


----------



## raelynn

Yep, 29th would be O day unless my temps drop again tomorrow. If that happens I'm back to being confused.


----------



## RNmommy

FX they stay up!!!!!

You know, I read somewhere the other day that it wasn't recommended to have orgasms during implantation because it can affect it but now I can't find it anywhere. All the sites Ive looked at today say its fine. Thats so strange. 
I know that when I have an orgasm when it gets closer to the time AF is due, it makes me cramp so its got me wondering. 
But the hubby hasn't tried to get any from me since I O'd anyways....I wore him out!!!! :rofl:

Im going to go take my daily OPK just because Im impatient and I need to pee on something....LOL!!!!

Today's your work from home day isnt it??


----------



## raelynn

Hmm I don't know that I've ever read anything about that. I guess I need to keep hubby on our every other day schedule for another few days at least. He's gonna get worn out too :)

Yes, today is my work from home day. Much nicer to be able to chill at home.


----------



## RNmommy

Yeah, Ive cleaned a little, ran the dishwasher and started some laundry. Now Im gonna relax a little more before I tackle cleaning the bathrooms. LOL!!!
Im hot and exhausted already!

Oh, thats something I noticed last night. I was so hot in bed!!!! I had my air on 69 and I was HOT! Dont know if that means anything or not. 

My CM is that lotiony (is that a word? LOL) type now. This morning there was a lot of it. ???

Im wondering if I do get my BFP this month if Im going to have problems with my hormones levels during my pregnancy. I dont want to be on any meds. :(


----------



## gueyilla1985

I get my monitor today!!!!


----------



## RNmommy

gueyilla1985 said:


> I get my monitor today!!!!

YAY!!! Thats exciting.


----------



## Baby4u14

I don't understand my body sometimes. This morning I had spotting??? Period ended last week though. Wtfr??


----------



## RNmommy

Was it a real full length AF last week???


Well, ladies....Im gonna go take a nap before I have to pick the little up from school. I'll be back later.....


----------



## Baby4u14

Not really..it was only like 5 days when it's usually 7


----------



## pinkanhopeful

Hi ladies - Not been on for a few days due to clearing the garden up.

Anyway DH and I have kept it secret from everyone that we are TTC and as I was at work today, DH had a day off work. My MIL decided to pop round to help DH cler up the garden and she spotted my pregnacare vitamins in the kitchen and started to quiz DH about them (stupid me) and to make matters worse I had left my OPK's and HPT in the bathroom so it confirmed her suspicions that we are TTC and I am now worried that she will be asking me everytime I see her "if we are pregnant yet". I suppose I only have myself to blame but I just forgot to put them away this morning. I hope I get PG this month and I cant believe we have been trying for 4 months and there are some people who just get pg at the drop of a hat. My sister in law is due to have her baby in aug and my bro's girlfriend is due in Oct, I cant help but wish it was me. I am feeling a little down at the moment due to this fact that family members are pregnant and I am not :cry:


RN - FX for you


----------



## raelynn

Aw Pink, hopefully your family will be good about it and won't start pressuring you. It does seem unfair that some can get pregnant so easily but we'll get ours too! It'll just make it that much more special because we have to work harder for it.


----------



## MrsGrimes

Hey there ladies...actually been working and have been off the forum today. I hate it when work gets in the way...lol.

RN - how funny...I have my in laws here for this weekend too. I had to make sure the house was cleaned and spotless for them. 

Pink - I completely understand. I too am on my 4th cycle and I'd have to admit that it's a bit frustrating. I do wish it was as easy for us as it can be for others who don't have to try so long and hard to conceive. Get this...I have a best friend who decides on when she wants to have her babies (has them every 2 years) and is now working on her 4th one this month. All she has to do is try once and she pops them out 9 months later. Talk about frustrating! We'll get our bfp tho...we just have to wait a little bit longer for it but we'll get it. 

I agree with Rae...we will most appreciate our little ones even more b/c of the sacrifice and effort it's taken us to conceive our little blessing. :)

Well, for me...I'm still at work and waiting until my 5 o'clock hour is here. I'm so ready for the weekend to start. Dh and I will be bd'ing tonight since I've entered my fertile phase. I should ovulate during the weekend. I've been temping and it just seems so darn confusing. I'm grateful that I can depend on my opk's b/c I would be lost by just charting alone. I wanted to start charting this cycle though just to confirm what I've been seeing as my ovulation day each month. 

Hope you wonderful ladies have a great weekend and I'm sure I will be popping on here from time to time. I will definitely do so if/when I've ovulated!


----------



## pinkanhopeful

I know what you mean rae - its just my desire for a baby some days is so bad it hurts. I thought i was pg last month as I was 13 days late on AF but no, trying the :sex: every other day approach this month, I never wanted a baby around xmas but now we are TTC I am not bothered when it comes, as long as it does and the sooner the better


----------



## MrsGrimes

pinkanhopeful said:


> I know what you mean rae - its just my desire for a baby some days is so bad it hurts. I thought i was pg last month as I was 13 days late on AF but no, trying the :sex: every other day approach this month, I never wanted a baby around xmas but now we are TTC I am not bothered when it comes, as long as it does and the sooner the better

I'm in the same boat. We are also trying the every other day approach this cycle and never wanted a Christmas baby before but sure want one now! I totally understand!


----------



## pinkanhopeful

I hate it though when you are waiting to test days seem to be as long as weeks


----------



## MrsGrimes

pinkanhopeful said:


> I hate it though when you are waiting to test days seem to be as long as weeks

I know it!! :shrug:


----------



## raelynn

I agree Pink. I never thought I wanted a Christmas baby either. Thought we'd have a late summer baby but now that we've been trying for a while I don't care when it comes just as long as it comes :) It will be loved regardless and we'll make the Christmastime birthday work if need be. Hope this is the lucky month for all of us!


----------



## Lisa92881

Hi Ladies! Happy Friday!! :happydance: Hope you're all doing well!!


RN - Things are sounding good for you!

Rae - So exciting you may have already ovulated! Hope your temps stay up. Still no dark lines for me. Thought I had some EWCM this morning on my undies, was pretty stretchy when I played with it (since I did, of course :blush:), but when I went "in" to get more...no luck. :shrug: Maybe I didn't go in far enough, it still kind of freaks me out to do that. :haha:


----------



## pinkanhopeful

FX for us all and plenty of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: for us all too.

I always wanted a baby around May-July but like I said it will come whenever now as long as it does


----------



## mk8

EffyM said:


> RNmommy said:
> 
> 
> I suck at symptom spotting :hissy:
> 
> I cant tell whats what. Because my periods have been so irregular and my symptoms for AF are never consistent, I dont know what to think of anything I feel.
> So I wait....and wait and wait....UGH!!!!
> 
> The only symptoms I have right now are the increased saliva and the sore nipples and bbs. I havent check my CM today, dont know what thats supposed to look like right now anyways. LOL! And I cant check cervical position as I have an elongated cervix and its weird.
> 
> How is everyone else today???
> 
> some of the first symptoms i remember (like its been that long ago LOL)
> was increased saliva... i remember just having to swallow ALOT and sniffles... for no reason
> heck the sniffles left and they have come back still have no reason for them and its usually only in the morning..
> i had sore nipples and bb's and still do or rather do again since all my symptoms stopped for a bit
> i also had this weird stitch in my side up high.... fx'd! for you!!Click to expand...

Hey Effy! Hope all is going well with your pregnancy. Question my dear... how long were you ttc-ing for? And what was your "approach"- relaxed? sperm meets egg, bd around o date etc?


----------



## gueyilla1985

i missed the delivery of my monitor!!!


----------



## mk8

pinkanhopeful said:


> Hi ladies - Not been on for a few days due to clearing the garden up.
> 
> Anyway DH and I have kept it secret from everyone that we are TTC and as I was at work today, DH had a day off work. My MIL decided to pop round to help DH cler up the garden and she spotted my pregnacare vitamins in the kitchen and started to quiz DH about them (stupid me) and to make matters worse I had left my OPK's and HPT in the bathroom so it confirmed her suspicions that we are TTC and I am now worried that she will be asking me everytime I see her "if we are pregnant yet". I suppose I only have myself to blame but I just forgot to put them away this morning. I hope I get PG this month and I cant believe we have been trying for 4 months and there are some people who just get pg at the drop of a hat. My sister in law is due to have her baby in aug and my bro's girlfriend is due in Oct, I cant help but wish it was me. I am feeling a little down at the moment due to this fact that family members are pregnant and I am not :cry:
> 
> 
> RN - FX for you

I am sorry to hear that you are low Pink. I know what you mean. I too have been ttc-ing for 4 months (on 4th cycle now) and I so wish I am pregnant too. Similarly, I left pregnacare tablets out and a friend popped over to visit my dh when I wasn't here (and dh didn't put them away!) I was so angry. But you know what hun, if she asks you, tell her frankly that you are trying and hoping for the best. And that you will tell her when there is news. Try to take it easy Pink! :hugs:


----------



## gueyilla1985

i have been trying for about 8 months and still nothing so i know how you feel no one knows wht we are doing so im scary if anyone knows


----------



## mk8

gueyilla- dont worry- try to relax and pick it up when you can. :) 

ladies, i went for a reflexology session today. ttc madness has taken on a new habit. opks, charting and checking my cm was not enough for me. no siree. i had to also buy a book called "taking charge of my fertility" (something like that) and man.... it's a blimmin text book! hardly train reading friendly! today, i went for a reflexology sesh, which can supposedly help. may help to balance hormones apparently. even if it doesnt, it was quite comfy! 

recommend it ladies, if only to de-stress from all our ttc madness!


----------



## pinkanhopeful

MK8 - hopefully will be O'ing shortly so sticking with the BD every other day


----------



## pinkanhopeful

gueyilla - I just feel that when people know it adds pressure and stress, I know what my MIL is like, even if I explain we will let her know when we have news she will still keep going on asking all the time,


----------



## mk8

Ooo i hope to too... what cd are u on? im on cd11! in two months i opk'd, i o'd on cd15/16


----------



## gueyilla1985

i dont want them to know because they where talking about me having another baby and they said they were not ready WTF!!!!! they are not ready!!!! i hated the comment


----------



## pinkanhopeful

gueyilla1985 said:


> i dont want them to know because they where talking about me having another baby and they said they were not ready WTF!!!!! they are not ready!!!! i hated the comment


How can someone else tell you that you arent ready??? WTF?


----------



## Lisa92881

gueyilla1985 said:


> i dont want them to know because they where talking about me having another baby and they said they were not ready WTF!!!!! they are not ready!!!! i hated the comment

:growlmad: Not nice!! So sorry.


----------



## pinkanhopeful

mk8 said:


> Ooo i hope to too... what cd are u on? im on cd11! in two months i opk'd, i o'd on cd15/16

I am on CD 10 - started OP testing three days ago, I got those digi ones that smile at you when LH surge or empty O if not. My first month of OPK I was o'd on cycle day 10 and last month I missed it so not sure when it will happen this month but :sex: last night (tmi) and going to tomorrow too but i forgot to OPK today and its 11:15pm so think it might be too late now to do it


----------



## EffyM

Rn! Yea I'm naturally slobery too :)

Mk8! We have been trying since novmber! We started with the approach of sex makes baby no matter when u have it.... That approach didn't last long as im a googler then I started monitoring my cycle with opks and realized i hadn't ovulated 
At that point my cycles hadn't leveled out off the pill
After still nothing in Jan I ordered the cbfm used it in feb and march 
Other than that I'm good
I'm moody and sniffely and have some light bleeding very very very light
Which everyone has told me not to worry about

I'm hoping bfps for all y'all soon so we can all be bump buddies!!!


----------



## RNmommy

Hey Ladies!!!! Hope everyone enjoyed their Friday!

I laid down earlier and tried to take a nap, I was so tired. But all I did was lay there and tell myself to fall asleep. I think I actually did a couple times for a few minutes but nothin spectacular. But i refused to get out of bed. Laid there for an hour and a half. LOL!!!!

My bbs feel heavy and they look bigger to me but am having a hard time telling. I know thats weird, I should know how big my boobs are, right? LOL! I said something to my husband and he said "you say that like its a bad thing". I dont think he linked it with any of this TTC business. I know my bbs have gotten tender before while awaiting AF, but I dont remember them getting bigger. Hmmm..
But when I was pregnant with my son, my bbs didnt get bigger at all!!!! I was 9months preggers and still had tiny little bbs.... :(
They got really big for about 48hrs when my milk finally came in and then gone. :(

So I dont know whats going on. Been getting weird twinges in my uterus and i had a kind of stabbing pain in my left breast earlier.

Its so terrible because I know if it turns up BFN im going to think im going crazy with this symptom spotting stuff. 

At least my in-laws will be here to distract me, they come in tomorrow afternoon. 

So, now I just have to control my urge to POAS until Monday or Tuesday. Im not going to waste any more of my OPKs. I dont see the need I guess. 

So how is everyone doing????

LISA - you had me cracking up with the CM thing! :rofl:


----------



## EffyM

Guyeilla !! Omg not nice at all!!

I'm sorry Hun!


----------



## Lisa92881

RNmommy said:


> Hey Ladies!!!! Hope everyone enjoyed their Friday!
> 
> I laid down earlier and tried to take a nap, I was so tired. But all I did was lay there and tell myself to fall asleep. I think I actually did a couple times for a few minutes but nothin spectacular. But i refused to get out of bed. Laid there for an hour and a half. LOL!!!!
> 
> My bbs feel heavy and they look bigger to me but am having a hard time telling. I know thats weird, I should know how big my boobs are, right? LOL! I said something to my husband and he said "you say that like its a bad thing". I dont think he linked it with any of this TTC business. I know my bbs have gotten tender before while awaiting AF, but I dont remember them getting bigger. Hmmm..
> But when I was pregnant with my son, my bbs didnt get bigger at all!!!! I was 9months preggers and still had tiny little bbs.... :(
> They got really big for about 48hrs when my milk finally came in and then gone. :(
> 
> So I dont know whats going on. Been getting weird twinges in my uterus and i had a kind of stabbing pain in my left breast earlier.
> 
> Its so terrible because I know if it turns up BFN im going to think im going crazy with this symptom spotting stuff.
> 
> At least my in-laws will be here to distract me, they come in tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> So, now I just have to control my urge to POAS until Monday or Tuesday. Im not going to waste any more of my OPKs. I dont see the need I guess.
> 
> So how is everyone doing????
> 
> LISA - you had me cracking up with the CM thing! :rofl:

Glad to amuse you. :winkwink: Now if I could just figure out what the hell EWCM is, I'd be amused too. :haha: When are you going to test??


----------



## RNmommy

Lisa - LOL!!! I played with mine too though the first day that I noticed it. Its just clear & slimy. Kind of like clear snot when you're sick, if that makes sense or helps any :shrug:

Im going to test on MOnday or tuesday. Monday will be 8DPO. Even if I am preggers, I dont think Id see anything sooner than 9DPO. So probably wait til Tues. 
Its torture!!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh well. Guess I'll just keep playing with it. And going to :sex: again tonight, just to be safe. :winkwink:

Can't wait to hear RN! I have a good feeling about your :bfp:!!!


----------



## RNmommy

Hey LISA - 

I found this pic online, I hope this helps..... This is what EWCM is supposed to look like
 



Attached Files:







ewcm.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## RNmommy

I SWEAR THE EWCM IN THE PIC BELOW IS NOT MINE....LOL!!!
I would never have thought to take a pic of it although I did play with mine for a while... :rofl:


----------



## Lisa92881

:rofl: I like your disclaimer!! Do you usually have to "go in" and get it?? I seem to have more on my undies today, but they're also black so maybe I'm just noticing it more??


----------



## RNmommy

I notice it mostly on my panties and the toilet paper when I wipe. 
I can feel it all around the outside though, I havent had to go in and get it....LOL!!! Maybe you're on your way. I noticed it a little a day or tow before my +opk and then they day of my + opk and a day or so after there was a lot!!!!


----------



## raelynn

I took a nap too. I've been so sleepy lately with being sick and I meant to take a quick nap after work today and ended up sleeping for like 2.5 hours! Hubby woke me up and was like "What are you going to sleep all night?" LOL Oh well.

Lisa, that sounds really promising. I couldn't figure out if I had EWCM either since mine didn't turn clear until it was pretty much over. It was half clear and half milky colored still but definitely stretchy. My first day of it, I could only find it right when I wiped but then later it was coming out in globs when I collected it up higher. Ugh, I know, we're always sharing TMI but that is what TTC does to us! You'll probably have more in the next day or so. So exciting! It sounds like you'll be ovulating soon! That'll be a few of us in the TWW just a few days apart. 

I'm terrified my temps will drop tomorrow and I'll be back in the what-the-heck-is-up-with-my-body waiting stage. I feel like I must have ovulated though because I had really stretchy/slimy cm for about 2 days, Cervix was more open than I've noticed it being for the rest of the cycle, and temps spiked (at least for now). Now my cervix seems to be closed and I'm back to just kinda sticky/wet cm. I hate waiting, can you tell? I'm already freaking myself out. :shrug:


----------



## Lisa92881

Rae - I bet you already OV'd!! Yay! :happydance: Hope I OV soon so we can all be in our TWW together!!


----------



## raelynn

I thought this tww would be easier since I've got the weekend coming up and next will be a flurry of trying to get things ready for vaca but man, I'm already going nuts. Symptom spotting, worrying about my temps dropping, trying to figure out if cramping means I haven't actually ovulated since it has to be too early for anything else. Ugh! I don't know why I'm set on making myself crazy :) I should just be happy it seems like I'm back on a normal cycle finally.


----------



## raelynn

We ordered stuffed crust pizza tonight and I am soooo craving it. Oh man, I hope it gets here soon. I'm hungry :) I weighed in again today but only lost .5lbs this week since I skipped working out since I was so terribly congested all week and heard that exercise can just make a cold worse. Yuck.

Lisa - I'm keeping my fingers crossed you'll be joining us in the tww soon. We need more symptom spotters :)


----------



## KendraNoell

Soooo irritated... throat scratchy and sore today. If I'm getting sick after all this crap I'm going to be so mad :(


----------



## raelynn

KendraNoell said:


> Soooo irritated... throat scratchy and sore today. If I'm getting sick after all this crap I'm going to be so mad :(

Ugh it must be the month for it. I cannot get over this cold. I'm so tired of being sick and would love just to be able to breathe normally!


----------



## RNmommy

Good morning ladies. Just finished cleaning the house a little more so it smells nice and fresh for the in-laws. LOL!!
I fought off the urge to test this morning!!!! I wanted to so bad but I know i wouldn't see anything a 6DPO and Ive only got 5 of the internet cheapie HPTs left. So I want to save them. I laid in bed debating on whether I wanted to test or not and then I said no, and ran into the bathroom real quick and peed. LOL! Because I know if I dont use FMU, im not going to see anything anyways....UGH!!!!
Waiting sucks :hissy:

Rae - Im so excited that you've entered the TWW!!! You're on the same CD as me...CD23 but we're different DPO. This is exciting!!!!!

Kendra - Im sorry you dont feel good. Lots of rest and take your vitamins!!!


----------



## RNmommy

Countdown to pregnancy (the website) changed my due date from Dec 16 to Dec 18 if I were to get pregnant this cycle based on when I ovulated.


----------



## EffyM

Babycenter.com calculated mine according to conception dates


----------



## gueyilla1985

so i thought the samething how can you tell me when your ready like it really matters but anyways 

Today is my sons birthday...:cry:


----------



## Lisa92881

gueyilla1985 said:


> so i thought the samething how can you tell me when your ready like it really matters but anyways
> 
> Today is my sons birthday...:cry:

:hugs: Hopefully soon he will send another little bean your way!


----------



## gueyilla1985

i hope so too. i know he will see to it.


----------



## raelynn

Well ladies, looks like I'm back to the drawing board. Temps are back down today. I think maybe being sick is messing with them even though I don't have a fever or anything. FF took away my confirmed ovulation. Ugh I'm kind of tired of the whole thing and feeling like just calling this cycle a loss. I'm still sick and kind of tired of trying to muster up all my energy to stick with the every other day plan. Chart Madness


----------



## Lisa92881

raelynn said:


> Well ladies, looks like I'm back to the drawing board. Temps are back down today. I think maybe being sick is messing with them even though I don't have a fever or anything. FF took away my confirmed ovulation. Ugh I'm kind of tired of the whole thing and feeling like just calling this cycle a loss. I'm still sick and kind of tired of trying to muster up all my energy to stick with the every other day plan. Chart Madness

Oh Rae our OV day will be very soon, I just know it!! Hang in there. :hugs: I think my OPK was a little darker this afternoon, but I've thought that before! :dohh: I'm trying to :sex: every day through the weekend (Thurs, Fri, today, tomorrow) since we missed a few days during the week.


----------



## mk8

gueyilla- hope you're doing OK today. Fingers crossed another bean comes your way v v soon! x


----------



## pinkanhopeful

Evening ladies - just been out for dinner with the in-laws (with the pregnant sister in law, other sister in law, dh, mil and fil and me) and surprise suprise it was all baby talk. I am not bitter about her being pg really am quite happy for her, but they all know that i have wanted a baby for the past year. They totally left me out the conversation, I felt really uncomfortable. To make matters worse my mil said to me quite loudly "I havent told anyone that I saw your tablets and HPT' I was like ' Sorry but I dont want to talk about this here, it was supposed to just be me and dh that knew we were TTC' and she just turned back to the 'baby' conversation.

Thats another thing does anyone else work in a place that has people in what me and my colleague call 'the baby club'? Its where you totally get excluded from conversations unless you have a baby, I mean talk about kick a woman whilst she's down!


----------



## Lisa92881

So frustrating! I went to a wedding last month, and the other 3 couples at the table all had children. The WHOLE NIGHT was filled with talk of children and babies, complete with passing around pictures. I wanted to scream!! :wacko:


----------



## mk8

Pink- Sorry to hear that. I cannot imagine how awful that must have been. Try to ignore them and relax honey. If they have nothing to talk about other than babies, well... they're missing out on other joys in life too! 

I am sure you BFP will come hun. What's the game plan?

Take care!


----------



## KendraNoell

BAH! Sick as a dog today. Have so much schoolwork to do and I'm completely unmotivated to do it. Been taking EmergenC like crazy to ward it off. Figures it'd come on the weekend. I work with money so I get sick all the freakin time :(


----------



## gueyilla1985

Im sorry pink! :hugs:


----------



## raelynn

So...I took this one tonight. It was after the 10am-8pm recommended timeframe (took it at 10pm) but it is the darkest I've had yet. What do you all think?
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0865.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## KendraNoell

Looks like a pos to me...


----------



## EffyM

raelynn said:


> So...I took this one tonight. It was after the 10am-8pm recommended timeframe (took it at 10pm) but it is the darkest I've had yet. What do you all think?

Wow looks pretty dang close! Have u tested again today??


----------



## raelynn

I'm waiting to test again today. I didn't want to use FMU so I'm in the holding pattern. 1 hour to go. I'm hoping its not back to being faint...I want that blazing positive so I can stop all this guessing. My temps are no help, they've been all over the place the last week, probably since I've been sick.


----------



## Lisa92881

raelynn said:


> So...I took this one tonight. It was after the 10am-8pm recommended timeframe (took it at 10pm) but it is the darkest I've had yet. What do you all think?

Ooooh, looks pos!!


----------



## EffyM

ladies, are any of you taking prenatal vitamins with dha? the doc gave me a bunch of samples some have dha and some dont...and some are identical with that one exception...

so when should i start with the dha??

rae: it looks pretty gosh darn close!!!! you may want :sex: anyways :)


----------



## KendraNoell

Ok ladies keep your fingers crossed for me, huge interview tomorrow morning and I'm sick so I'm hoping it goes away enough that I'm not hacking during the interview. If I get this job it's a pay cut, but it is in the law enforcement field which is where I need the experience if I want my dream job which is a probation or parole officer. FX for me if you could ladies!!


----------



## EffyM

good luck Kendra!!!!!


----------



## raelynn

Good luck Kendra! We'll keep our fingers crossed for you!

Here's my OPK for this afternoon. Looks maybe a little darker.
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0872.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## KendraNoell

Soooo... are you supposed to use room temp urine? If so... maybe that's why I'm not getting any lines. :O


----------



## raelynn

I don't normally let it cool to room temp. I maybe let it sit for a minute or so then test.


----------



## Lisa92881

Yay Rae!! Time for :sex:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## raelynn

Thanks, Lisa :) I don't know why but I'm still skeptical since my temps started going all over the place and confused me, now I'm worried I'm doing something wrong with the OPKs. I dunno, we BDed last night so I might try again tonight or just wait until tomorrow if tonight's doesn't look darker.

Any luck with yours yet Lisa? Aren't you due to Ov any day now?


----------



## Lisa92881

No luck yet! Due to ovulate tomorrow based on my last cycle, but haven't had a pos OPK so I guess it won't be tomorrow. Since stopping bcp in October my cycles have been 60 days, then 42, then 37. I was hoping they were getting shorter, but it doesn't look like it. So, for now, I'll live vicariously through your positive OPK! :haha: The plan is to :sex: tonight anyway, didn't end up doing it last night since hubby went out with friends.


----------



## raelynn

I was never on BCP but still have crazy cycles 60, 50, and still waiting to see for this one so I understand how that goes! I'm worried I might have PCOS or something but until I see the obgyn in June I'm playing it by ear.

I also took soy isoflavones this cycle so maybe that is helping to shorten my cycles too.


----------



## RNmommy

Hey Ladies!!!!
Ive been trying to catch up on all the activity since my last post.

Rae - That looks pretty positive to me, I bet you'll get a darker one tonight!!! Thats so exciting!!!!


Im really not having too many symptoms right now so Im a little worried AF will be coming instead of a BFP!!! My bbs & nipples are still a little sore/tender and Ove been very gassy. But other than that not much has been going on. Ive had some, what I call, "pre-nausea". LOL!!! Its that feeling you get in your throat that you know leads to nausea but you're not quite nauseous yet. Just some of that but it kinda comes & goes. 

Im feeling like its not going to be this cycle for me :(


----------



## Lisa92881

raelynn said:


> I was never on BCP but still have crazy cycles 60, 50, and still waiting to see for this one so I understand how that goes! I'm worried I might have PCOS or something but until I see the obgyn in June I'm playing it by ear.
> 
> I also took soy isoflavones this cycle so maybe that is helping to shorten my cycles too.

I was reading a bit about soy a while back, maybe something to consider in the future!


----------



## pinkanhopeful

mk8 said:


> Pink- Sorry to hear that. I cannot imagine how awful that must have been. Try to ignore them and relax honey. If they have nothing to talk about other than babies, well... they're missing out on other joys in life too!
> 
> I am sure you BFP will come hun. What's the game plan?
> 
> Take care!

The game plan is :sex: every other day and I am doing digi OPK testing everyday too thanks for asking. I love this site, its so nice for everyone to get the support from thoe who might be going through the same thing as me thanks ladies :dust: :hugs:


----------



## mk8

hey ladies

rae- pos to me! get to it! happy bd-ing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

pink- anytime my dear. i think this site is v helpful as i dont want to talk about it with my friends right now. talking to you ladies is somehow much less stressful! 

game plan sounds good! dh and i are trying smep for the 2nd month (on cycle 4 now)... here's hoping it works out for all of us here! 

BABY DUST!


----------



## Ladybird77

Hey ladies

Wow... soooo much to catch up on! I've been really busy the last few days so haven't managed to get on but have been trying my best to catch up!

Rae... I would say your opk definitely looks pos to me, best of luck to you! 

RN - Fx'd for you, when are you due to test?

Kendra & Lisa - any news on your opk's?

I FINALLY got my peak on my CBFM yesterday :happydance: so did an opk aswell and it was definitely positive as the test lines were darker than the control lines (as were the other 2 I did yesterday... couldn't stop checking!). Got another peak this morning and took more opks - they got fainter throughout the day and by this evening looked negative so perhaps I ov'd this morning?? That would explain the slight pains down there first thing. We BD'd last night so FX'd now!

xx


----------



## RNmommy

Ooh Ladybird!!! YAY!!!! Now you enter the dreaded TWW!!!!!

Im going to start testing on Tuesday which will be 9DPO for me. Im not expecting to see anything so soon but I cant resist!!! LOL!


----------



## Lisa92881

Kendra - Good luck on your interview!

Pink - No news here. Lines are still very light! Been testing since CD 13 so I doubt I missed it, but now I'm getting nervous that I did! Not too good at going by CM, as you may have read in the last few pages, so I'm kind of left waiting!! Very exciting that your OPK was positive!! Go :sex: again just to be safe! :haha:


----------



## pinkanhopeful

mk8 said:


> hey ladies
> 
> rae- pos to me! get to it! happy bd-ing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> pink- anytime my dear. i think this site is v helpful as i dont want to talk about it with my friends right now. talking to you ladies is somehow much less stressful!
> 
> game plan sounds good! dh and i are trying smep for the 2nd month (on cycle 4 now)... here's hoping it works out for all of us here!
> 
> BABY DUST!

What is smep? sorry to sound so blonde!


----------



## Ladybird77

Oh I intend to get in one last :sex: before the 2WW begins... what a long haul that is! Waiting for ov has been bad enough... I've been getting highs on my CBFM since CD9 but didn't actually ov until CD23!!!! 

I thought I was ovulating about 5 days earlier than that... at least now using the CBFM alongside 2 different brands of OPK have confirmed things... "Hello? Is that POAS Anonymous....?" :telephone:


----------



## Lisa92881

:haha: I'm currently using 3 different kinds of OPKs!!! ARGH!


----------



## pinkanhopeful

Lady - I know what you mean, I feel like I have something missing if I am not POAS. Me and my digi OPK have become like inseparable, I have even taken it to work last cycle, I POAS at work two days in a row so I didnt miss my LH surge, I sure the others at work thought why the hell has she been in the loo so long


----------



## Ladybird77

pinkanhopeful said:


> Lady - I know what you mean, I feel like I have something missing if I am not POAS. Me and my digi OPK have become like inseparable, I have even taken it to work last cycle, I POAS at work two days in a row so I didnt miss my LH surge, I sure the others at work thought why the hell has she been in the loo so long

Haha I've done that before... and done HPTs at work when I've had lots of ICs at my disposal... I'm sure my work colleagues wonder why I keep taking my handbag to the toilet... I think they just assume I'm having the world's longest AF lol


----------



## RNmommy

pinkanhopeful said:


> mk8 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies
> 
> rae- pos to me! get to it! happy bd-ing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> pink- anytime my dear. i think this site is v helpful as i dont want to talk about it with my friends right now. talking to you ladies is somehow much less stressful!
> 
> game plan sounds good! dh and i are trying smep for the 2nd month (on cycle 4 now)... here's hoping it works out for all of us here!
> 
> BABY DUST!
> 
> What is smep? sorry to sound so blonde!Click to expand...

SMEP stands for Sperm Meets Egg Plan. I didnt know what it meant either. I know it has something to do with how often you BD but Im not sure what the regimen is. Hopefully the other ladies here can explain the whole thing to you.


----------



## pinkanhopeful

Ladybird77 said:


> pinkanhopeful said:
> 
> 
> Lady - I know what you mean, I feel like I have something missing if I am not POAS. Me and my digi OPK have become like inseparable, I have even taken it to work last cycle, I POAS at work two days in a row so I didnt miss my LH surge, I sure the others at work thought why the hell has she been in the loo so long
> 
> Haha I've done that before... and done HPTs at work when I've had lots of ICs at my disposal... I'm sure my work colleagues wonder why I keep taking my handbag to the toilet... I think they just assume I'm having the world's longest AF lolClick to expand...

We have bog watchers (people who seem to time how long you are in the loo) and if its anymore than a min and a half they think you arent having a wee if you catch my drift but I just cant wait until I get home as some nights I dont come home until 7pm and I dont want to miss my LH surge. Think I will be taking OPK to work tomorrow :coffee:


----------



## raelynn

Ladybird - Congrats on the positive OPK! 

Lisa - I wouldn't be too worried. My OPKs for the last few days were really light. I was pretty much giving up on them. 

I tried to find a digi today to put my mind at ease but no luck. I'm worried that since I took the one from last night and the one from this morning when I had barely anything to drink it is just the mega-concentrated urine giving me what looks like a positive. Tonight's is a little lighter but I haven't had a whole lot to drink all day since I've been running around doing errands. I might test again before I go to bed after I've rehydrated myself. I'm just worried I'm skewing the results somehow and it really isn't positive. Darn my crazy temps. Now they have me second guessing everything.


----------



## RNmommy

Rae - I wouldn't worry too much about you messing them up. I never limited my fluid intake and I usually only held my urine for 2 hrs before I tested. 
Your opk looked pretty positive. So Im thinking you are gonna O any minute now. LOL! YAY!!!!!


----------



## raelynn

LOL Thanks. TTC is making me bonkers. I'm trying to decide whether to jump hubby tonight or give him a rest until tomorrow. He commented last night that I'm wearing him out (and to think, he always wanted us to have sex more often) :rofl: I'm thinking tonight might be the better option since I should O within 12-36 hours of the positive which would be tonight or tomorrow night if I go off the darkest one this morning. Then I can let him rest tomorrow :sleep:


----------



## RNmommy

Yeah, Id get it tonight FOR SURE!!! LOL!!!!!
Let him get all the rest he needs after that. 

I made my husband :sex: so much leading up to the O that he hasn't touched me in a week!!!!! :rofl:

Bet you he'll never complain about not getting any anymore!!!


----------



## raelynn

RNmommy said:


> Yeah, Id get it tonight FOR SURE!!! LOL!!!!!
> Let him get all the rest he needs after that.
> 
> I made my husband :sex: so much leading up to the O that he hasn't touched me in a week!!!!! :rofl:
> 
> Bet you he'll never complain about not getting any anymore!!!

LOL that is how I think hubby is going to be. I never thought I'd hear those words come from his mouth but I guess it is possible to overdo it :) His parents are stopping by on Tuesday so I'll tell him he can rest then :haha:


----------



## gueyilla1985

i thought my temp was gonna go up but no deal so oh well i guess its gonna be a non ov cycle for me i have an appt on the 13 so i guess i have to wait


----------



## raelynn

Maybe you'll ovulate late this cycle Gueyilla, you never know!


----------



## gueyilla1985

i havent ov in months now so who knows my cycles are all crazy lik emy temps


----------



## raelynn

Have you tried anything to regulate your cycles? I know there are a lot of herbs/vitamins that are said to help with hormone issues.


----------



## KendraNoell

I also have my Dr appt tomorrow... going to see if they can run full bloods to test for any thyroid or other hormone issues. Tomorrow is going to be quite the nerve wracking day! And being sick on top of it... ugh.


----------



## raelynn

Are you still the congested/stuffed up sick Kendra. I was having the worst head cold ever but we went out and got a humidifier and after sleeping with it right by the bed for a couple nights I'm feeling so much better. Still not 100% but a huge improvement. I've also been taking mucinex to help break up the congestion plus it helps with cm.


----------



## gueyilla1985

raelynn said:


> Have you tried anything to regulate your cycles? I know there are a lot of herbs/vitamins that are said to help with hormone issues.

i have but that is how i ended having :af: show up every 2 weeks. i stopped taking everything. i want to clear out my system to see what happens but until nothing but the same stupid stuff


----------



## raelynn

Well I hope clearing everything out helps get things back to normal. Maybe your doc can suggest something when you go. I know weird cycles are frustrating! Mine are long and very irregular.


----------



## kasigirl

Hey Ladies!

Sorry it's been a few days, my DH and I took a day off and drove up to Las Vegas for the weekend! It was just what I needed! :) It was great to not be worrying about getting pregnant every day! 

I am going to catch up on everyones posts and here's to BPN's for all!

Kasi


----------



## RNmommy

Good morning ladies!!!!!!

How is everyone doing today??

Im doing alright....woke up this morning and the nausea hit me like a ton of bricks. It has subsided for the most part. My bbs & nipples are still very sore and Im having some mild twinges/cramping. Not sure what to think of everything. I just dont feel pregnant. :shrug:

Im gonna test tomorrow and see what happens.....


----------



## Baby4u14

Morning ladies! i gotta positive opk this morning! crazy thing is my temp is normal. .? weird


----------



## RNmommy

YAY!!!! Time to get :sex:


----------



## gueyilla1985

maybe those are good signs RN Still nothing for me err....


----------



## EffyM

gueyilla1985 said:


> maybe those are good signs RN Still nothing for me err....

have you started using the CBFM this round or will you start next round??

I love mine!


----------



## EffyM

RNmommy said:


> Good morning ladies!!!!!!
> 
> How is everyone doing today??
> 
> Im doing alright....woke up this morning and the nausea hit me like a ton of bricks. It has subsided for the most part. My bbs & nipples are still very sore and Im having some mild twinges/cramping. Not sure what to think of everything. I just dont feel pregnant. :shrug:
> 
> Im gonna test tomorrow and see what happens.....

after my last cycle when i thought for sure i was and had every tiny symptom under the sun... I really was and turned out to have a chemical... 

so this cycle i really thought i was just in for a nasty AF and didnt feel like i really thought i should to feel pg... even told my bff its only a matter of days before af shows.... 

but poof: BFP!!! so you never know!! :) 
I dont know how you have held off on testing this long!!!!!!!!!!!!:wacko:


----------



## gueyilla1985

i have the ovacue fertility monitor now i already started using it but still nothing


----------



## pinksandy3

hi all :hi:

My OH and I have been away since the end of last week so couldn't get on here! It looks like there's a lot going on - but think I'm the only one coming up to AF? Well I'm 12 dpo today and I tested this morning - :bfn:

I'll test again tomorrow if the :witch: doesn't show but reckon I'm out now....on to cycle number 4!!!

Hope everyone is well - I'm just off out for my bday meal with my OH so I'll catch up on all the goss later on.

:dust: to everyone!
x


----------



## Baby4u14

Well happy bday!


----------



## mk8

Hi all

Lots to catch up on... Hoping that I do not miss anything out here... 

Lisa- you mentioned that you are not good at checking CM. What do you mean? I have purchased this bumper book that has pretty graphic details over what to look for. Usually, CM does this through the cycle:
Menses - dry/sticky CM (stick = if you put it between two fingers, it's kinda rubbery or breaks) - Creamy CM (lotiony and like the word- creamy!) - EWCM (resembles egg white - thin and stretchy and clear) - dry - menses again (or BFP!) 

pinkandhopeful- SMEP = sperm meets egg plan. It supposedly maximises the chance of getting that BFP. You BD on CD 8 and continue to do so every other day until you get a positive OPK. When you get that positive OPK, you BD that night and the next two nights (so three nights BD in a row), rest for 1 night then BD again the following night. The idea is that you can ovulate up to 36 hrs after getting that positive OPK (though I think most tend to ovulate in the next 12-24 hrs). 

Kasi- I love Vegas! Living in Britain we can't just drive over but whenever we are on the west coast visiting friends, we try to make a journey out there :) Glad you had a nice time with the hubby! 

RN- bext of luck on your test tomorrow! Keep us posted. 

Baby- I think your temp will rise after you get your opk. You get a positive opk when you are about to ovulate then a higher temp afterwards- keep an eye on it. Fingers crossed! 

Pinksandy- happy birthday! hope you had a nice break with the hubby! Fingers crossed you get your BFP tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!

Rae- jump away at the hubby. muhahahaha

Gueyilla- hope your hormones return to normal and you OV this cycle! 

Kendra- good luck with your docs appt tomorrow!


----------



## KendraNoell

Went to the gyn today, I have to go get blood drawn on the 15th of April. For some reason I have to go THAT DAY. I think its because I'm early in my cycle and he is testing to see if I'm ovulating so it has to be far enough in the cycle that I should have ovulated. So I'm getting a full metabolic panel, progesterone tests and thyroid and then the ovulation test. Little nervous if he thinks I'm not ovulating. I know for sure over the summer I was cause I would get loads of CM at certain parts of the month but I've had virtually no CM in about 3 months. Totally crappy.


----------



## KendraNoell

raelynn said:


> Are you still the congested/stuffed up sick Kendra. I was having the worst head cold ever but we went out and got a humidifier and after sleeping with it right by the bed for a couple nights I'm feeling so much better. Still not 100% but a huge improvement. I've also been taking mucinex to help break up the congestion plus it helps with cm.

Oh yes. Super congested. Feel like caca because I haven't been sleeping well from all of it. Exhausted!


----------



## Baby4u14

Thanx RN n Mk8..we already working on it! not 2 excited about the 2ww tho :(


----------



## CaliGirl35

Hi Ladies!!! How is everyone doing??! I have a lots to catch up on. I should get my computer back tonight or tomorrow, hence the MIA AGAIN!!!! Since I left work last week, I have had no access to a computer!! :( 

What have I missed?! LOL- Lots to be sure! ;)


----------



## mk8

KendraNoell said:


> Went to the gyn today, I have to go get blood drawn on the 15th of April. For some reason I have to go THAT DAY. I think its because I'm early in my cycle and he is testing to see if I'm ovulating so it has to be far enough in the cycle that I should have ovulated. So I'm getting a full metabolic panel, progesterone tests and thyroid and then the ovulation test. Little nervous if he thinks I'm not ovulating. I know for sure over the summer I was cause I would get loads of CM at certain parts of the month but I've had virtually no CM in about 3 months. Totally crappy.

Hey Kendra

Apologies if you have mentioned this already, I am still finding it kinda hard to remember where everybody is in their cycle etc. Do you OPK and chart? Any signs of ovulation there?


----------



## mk8

CaliGirl35 said:


> Hi Ladies!!! How is everyone doing??! I have a lots to catch up on. I should get my computer back tonight or tomorrow, hence the MIA AGAIN!!!! Since I left work last week, I have had no access to a computer!! :(
> 
> What have I missed?! LOL- Lots to be sure! ;)

Caligirl- enjoy catching you! Missed ya! Hope youre doing well. x


----------



## mk8

Just poas for the billionth time today (well...4th) and I think it might be a positive! OOOO! CD14 for me today... It's come earlier than last month (CD16). Here's hoping for a nice luteal phase so that my eggy can be fertilised and STICK!!!!! I am excited girls! Tired too.... But MUST BD! Where's that hubby of mine... heh heh


----------



## RNmommy

Hi everyone!!!! 
How is everyone doing this afternoon??? (Well, afternoon where I am anyways...)


Im trying really hard to avoid testing!!!! Its so tough!!! I think Im avoiding it because I dont want to be disappointed. When I was going to get my son from school today I was having some AF type cramping. :(
The only new thing Ive noticed is my bbs feel kinda solid/firm and they're still tender. 

Im doing my grocery shopping in the morning and I think Im going to pick up some FRER just so I have them. ;)

I think I will do one of my internet cheapies in the morning. I still never figured out the whole which day you start counting as 1DPO so tomorrow I will either be 8 or 9DPO. Probably still way too early to test but I feel the urge!!! LOL!!!

Rae - How are you doing?? How are your temps? Do you think you really O'd before??? Are you having any symptoms?

Kendra - Im sorry about having to get the blood drawn but thats a good thing. Then you can find out if anything is wrong. Thats how I found out I wasnt ovulating. And thats also how I ended up on Clomid this cycle. FX everything is ok!!!!

Gueyilla - Sorry no signs of O for you. FX it will happen soon.


----------



## RNmommy

mk8 said:


> Just poas for the billionth time today (well...4th) and I think it might be a positive! OOOO! CD14 for me today... It's come earlier than last month (CD16). Here's hoping for a nice luteal phase so that my eggy can be fertilised and STICK!!!!! I am excited girls! Tired too.... But MUST BD! Where's that hubby of mine... heh heh

LOL!!! Get up on it!!!! :sex:


----------



## mk8

RN- fingers crossed the evil witch stays the hell away for the next 9 months! FX you get your BFP in the next couple of days. Good thoughts, good thoughts!

Will jump on hubby any time now... just when I can be bothered to haul my butt off the sofa to pry him away from his beloved playstation...


----------



## mk8

RN- fingers crossed the evil witch stays the hell away for the next 9 months! FX you get your BFP in the next couple of days. Good thoughts, good thoughts!

Will jump on hubby any time now... just when I can be bothered to haul my butt off the sofa to pry him away from his beloved playstation...


----------



## Lisa92881

mk8 - I mean I'm not quite sure what I'm looking for, and I don't think I get much CM in general. This is only my 2nd month paying attention to it. (I've been using Preseed) Thanks for your info, it was helpful! :hugs: Very exciting about your pos opk!

pink - Happy B-Day!

rae - Thanks for the kind words....I just need to keep reminding myself that the chance that I missed my ov is slim since I've been testing (at least) twice a day! I kind of have dull cramps today, maybe it's a good sign.


----------



## raelynn

Hi ladies! Good to see things are still moving along for everyone. My OPKs today are back to negative. This morning's was close but not quite dark enough to be considered positive and this evening's is most definitely negative. So I am really hoping this means I'm going to ovulate soon. I've had some twingey cramps by my left ovary this afternoon much like I had way earlier in my cycle so I'm hoping that is a good sign. We BDed last night and the night before so there should be some little swimmers waiting for my egg. I feel kind of terrible since hubby apparently ate some bad food last night and got a very upset stomach with all the bumping but I made him hurry and finish up. Ugh! What TTC has done to me! Dunno if I should give him a break tonight or give it one last go and then break.


----------



## RNmommy

I think you might be safe with giving him a break. They say a woman's most fertile period is the 5 days before ovulation to the day after (I think). 
So you probably :sex: enough. LOL!!!!

My hubby Bd'd up until the last day I got a positive and then he was worn out!!! :rofl:

(Still hasn't touched me)


----------



## raelynn

Pink - Happy Birthday! Go enjoy yourself, you deserve it!

Mk8 -Woohoo! Positive OPK! Go wrangle your hubby and get to it!

Cali - We're glad to have you back again!

RN - My temps have gone crazy. They were so consistent and in a great range for pre-o up until last week which is what made me think I had O-ed early but maybe it was just due to me not feeling well. I have no clue. I'm hoping it is the real deal this time. Keeping my fingers crossed that AF stays the heck away from you and that you get a BFP very soon! I'm considering not taking any tests with me on vaca just so I have to wait until 14DPO to test but I don't know if I can wait that long!

Lisa - If I didn't check my cervix position, I'd probably have no clue what my CM was like. But, since I check my CP for charting, I try to find some CM and play around with it at the same time. I still have no clue what I'm doing with my CP but at least I can easier recognize fertile CM. Dull cramps are a good sign! Are they concentrated on one side. I've been getting twinges on my left side starting this afternoon (I had the same thing earlier in my cycle when I think my follicles must have been starting to get the eggs ripening.


----------



## Lisa92881

Lisa - If I didn't check my cervix position said:

> Had some sharper pains on the right side toward the end of last week, but the cramps now are kind of in the middle. Who knows. They're probably just gas pains or something silly. :haha:


----------



## gueyilla1985

i got the :spermy: test today yay!!! gonna use it tonight hehehe


----------



## RNmommy

A girl on my other thread got her BFP!!!! Yeah for her!!!! She was also on Clomid, first cycle!
Her AF wasn't due until Apr 9 and she got a really strong BFP without it being FMU!!!
Im so happy for her! Im betting on twinsies for her!!!!


I was a little worried about the AF type cramping I had earlier but she said she was having bad AF type cramping all day Fri and Sat and figured she was out. Then...BAM....BFP for her!!!! Its always so nice to hear the success stories!!!!

Now its our turns ladies!!!!! We'll be Xmas baby buddies!!!!!


----------



## gueyilla1985

i got the :spermy: test today yay!!! gonna use it tonight hehehe


----------



## CaliGirl35

RN- I CAN'T believe you have held out on testing!!!! Its making me SO Curious, and its not even me!!!! How can you stand it?! FX FX FX FX for your BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

Gueyilla... ok dumb question... what is the :spermy: test?!!!

Mk8- wooo-wee on the okp! FX FX for you too!! :hugs:

Rae- FX FX for you too~ Man so many to wait on!! ;) Maybe not taking a test with you on vaca is the perfect idea!! 

Pink- Happy B-day!! :hugs:

Lisa- This is the first month I am really paying attention to CM also... as it changes etc. Man the involvement in trying to make a baby!!! lol! FX 

To update everyone on me... Thursday I was off work I wen out to mow the lawns, and came in to get a drink of water.. ( ok heres some TMI) I felt wet down there, so I got a paper towel (lol) and wiped... it was EWCM!!! I was so excited, because I never saw that last month. HOWEVER never saw it before or after that one time. I mean yeah definitely more CM for the last few days, but that was the one and only time that I actually saw the EWCM.... is that a bad thing???? :growlmad:


----------



## gueyilla1985

here is a link for it https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/spermcheck-fertility.html?gclid=CNHS5tXxg6gCFYRa7AodQFDHsA


----------



## RNmommy

CaliGirl,

I dont think its a bad thing. I mean, it was there....thats a def good sign!!!!
Did you BD that night????

Some ladies dont get it at all....so I'd say you're on the right track!!!!!

FX!!!

Im gonna test in the morning with one of my internet cheapies. Im gonna pick up some FRER tomorrow and do one either wednesday or thursday morning. 

FX!!!!


----------



## raelynn

Good Luck RN!! Hope it is a BFP!!!


----------



## CaliGirl35

raelynn said:


> Good Luck RN!! Hope it is a BFP!!!

Me too!!! I can't wait for you to test.... :dust: you way!! :)

And NO we did not BD.... hubbie was out of town!!!! I am positive that I missed it this month.... but thats ok... at least now I HOPE that I am even O'ing!!?? 

Soooo next month, I know that I am going to start BD'ing every other day at CD5?? That happened on CD9... so I am thinking that if we start to BD on day 5 every other day then on CD9 we can start every day for a few days??? IDK- What do you girls think??


----------



## CaliGirl35

gueyilla1985 said:


> here is a link for it https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/spermcheck-fertility.html?gclid=CNHS5tXxg6gCFYRa7AodQFDHsA

aaa- ha! So its for the hubby?! ;) I thought it was something for you!! LOL- does he know that he is going to be doing this?! :haha:


----------



## RNmommy

Sounds like a good plan to me!!!! Its kind of what my hubby and I did. Now he's so tired he doesn't want anymore! LOL!!! Lets hope I get a BFP just for the sake that I dont think my hubby can keep up with the work every month. LOL!!!!


----------



## CaliGirl35

LOL!!! How are you feeling today? Any more cramping? How are the boobs?


----------



## RNmommy

Besides that episode of AF type cramping earlier, its just been back to the very minor cramping/pulling feeling. My bbs are still very sore and I think they look a little bigger. They def seem more firm/solid. Nipples still very sore. 
I was looking in the mirror earlier before I got into the shower and the veins on my chest seemed a little more noticeable. But I can't tell right now. 

I dont know. Im so confused. My cycles have been so out of whack for the past year that I have no idea whats "normal" pre-AF.

UGH!!! Waiting sucks but I dont want to get disappointed by a BFN!!!

I'll let you ladies know in the morning if I get brave enough to test!


----------



## CaliGirl35

OMG!!! I have such a good feeling about this time for you... FX the on/off cramping and the sore BB's!!! Thats what I remember so much! Does it hurt to hug anyone?


----------



## RNmommy

A little. I know it hurt when the water was hitting them in the shower. LOL!!


----------



## Lisa92881

I wish there was like a live chat option on this site, since it looks like we're all online - I'd love to be able to just chat away. Of course, that would probably be dangerous, and we'd all be on here even more than we are now! :)


----------



## CaliGirl35

Lisa92881 said:


> I wish there was like a live chat option on this site, since it looks like we're all online - I'd love to be able to just chat away. Of course, that would probably be dangerous, and we'd all be on here even more than we are now! :)

LOL!!! I know! :) 

Rn- I for sure remember being like "wtf is this", when I didn't yet know that I was and I got into the shower and it hurt for the water to hit them!! LOL


----------



## CaliGirl35

Ok I have to sign out for a bit... getting off work now. Going to call the comp guys as soon as I get out of here... FX that I get to go pick it up. If I am not on tonight, u will all know that I didn't get it, and in that case it will be ready for sure (according to him) by tomorrow. So If I don't get to get back on till tomorrow at work, have a great night... but hopefully I can actually be back tonight!!!! :) :hugs:


----------



## MrsGrimes

Hey there ladies! Been off the forum all weekend and just now trying to catch up! Well, I thought I was going to ovulate on Sat or Sun but to no avail. However, after I came home from work today I tested with an opk b/c I was feeling some ovulation pain and light cramping so I had a good feeling. Well, got my smiley face...I was jumping up and down...about time! So, needless to say, dh and I will be bd'ing tonight! We've been bd'ing every other night so far (smep method) and have been usingt preseed for the first time and that's been a good experience so far. 

Sounds like a lot of great symptoms going on here w/ you ladies...hoping to see many bfp's this month! :dust:

As for me...I will be working hard tonight on making a baby! :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa92881

MrsGrimes said:


> Hey there ladies! Been off the forum all weekend and just now trying to catch up! Well, I thought I was going to ovulate on Sat or Sun but to no avail. However, after I came home from work today I tested with an opk b/c I was feeling some ovulation pain and light cramping so I had a good feeling. Well, got my smiley face...I was jumping up and down...about time! So, needless to say, dh and I will be bd'ing tonight! We've been bd'ing every other night so far (smep method) and have been usingt preseed for the first time and that's been a good experience so far.
> 
> Sounds like a lot of great symptoms going on here w/ you ladies...hoping to see many bfp's this month! :dust:
> 
> As for me...I will be working hard tonight on making a baby! :thumbup:
> View attachment 188963

Wooohoooo, I love that smiley face!! Can't wait to see my own very soon. Have fun tonight! :haha:


----------



## raelynn

Awesome MrsG! Good luck on making that baby!

I've still got those twinges/crams on the left side this evening. Hoping it is a good sign and maybe tomorrow my temps will go up for real this time instead of teasing me!


----------



## MrsGrimes

raelynn said:


> Awesome MrsG! Good luck on making that baby!
> 
> I've still got those twinges/crams on the left side this evening. Hoping it is a good sign and maybe tomorrow my temps will go up for real this time instead of teasing me!

Thanks Rae! Well, those cramps that you are feeling is a good sign. I was feeling the same thing today so I hope you see that temp rise too! I know how hard it is to be patient...I felt like I was being teased with all weekend long! You'll see it though...keep us updated!


----------



## raelynn

Thanks for the positive thoughts! Half the time I think I'm imagining symptoms just because when your ttc you try to make everything into a sign but I'm definitely not imagining these cramps. I never really paid attention before ttc I just kept thinking they were AF cramps and wondering why AF never showed! LOL! Now I know that I have longer cycles and those cramps are ovulation cramps, not AF. It is amazing what you learn about your body when paying attention to every last detail :)

I'm just hoping my temps cooperate so I have something to confirm since they went up last week and made me think I had ovulated only to come back down. Such a tease! Since there are a couple of us ovulating around the same time, we can all be psycho 2ww symptom spotters together


----------



## gueyilla1985

Lisa92881 said:


> I wish there was like a live chat option on this site, since it looks like we're all online - I'd love to be able to just chat away. Of course, that would probably be dangerous, and we'd all be on here even more than we are now! :)

 yeah i woulod totally never stop talking lol



aaa- ha! So its for the hubby?! I thought it was something for you!! LOL- does he know that he is going to be doing this?![/QUOTE said:

> yes, we did it as soon as we had a min and it was so weird seeing all the little swimmers lol but everything looked great:happydance: so i def know its me:cry: oh well


----------



## MrsGrimes

You are most welcome! I know how you feel, I think we all wonder if we are imagining symptoms here and there. Our bodies really are amazing and they will tell us what's going on if we listen close enough. I'm temping too and hoping that it makes sense w/ my opk's. I guess we'll see what happens in the morning! Have a good night...talk to you more tomorrow! :)


----------



## raelynn

That test is a great idea though, gueyilla! I could definitely see hubby preferring that over the docs - maybe I'll look into it if this cycle doesn't work out. Although I have a pretty good feeling it would be an issue with me rather than him if I don't get a BFP this cycle since my cycles are a bit wonky.


----------



## gueyilla1985

yeah i know its me so i guess i have to wait to see the dr to help me out


----------



## KendraNoell

mk8 said:


> KendraNoell said:
> 
> 
> Went to the gyn today, I have to go get blood drawn on the 15th of April. For some reason I have to go THAT DAY. I think its because I'm early in my cycle and he is testing to see if I'm ovulating so it has to be far enough in the cycle that I should have ovulated. So I'm getting a full metabolic panel, progesterone tests and thyroid and then the ovulation test. Little nervous if he thinks I'm not ovulating. I know for sure over the summer I was cause I would get loads of CM at certain parts of the month but I've had virtually no CM in about 3 months. Totally crappy.
> 
> Hey Kendra
> 
> Apologies if you have mentioned this already, I am still finding it kinda hard to remember where everybody is in their cycle etc. Do you OPK and chart? Any signs of ovulation there?Click to expand...

Nothing on the sticks. I don't think I'm ovulating right now, which is weird. I don't chart though. Because I've been sick I've been taking my temps in the afternoon to watch for a fever... my temps have been VERY low though, lower than I've ever seen them (96.6) I'm trying not to be all hypochondriac and worry about it.



RNmommy said:


> Kendra - Im sorry about having to get the blood drawn but thats a good thing. Then you can find out if anything is wrong. Thats how I found out I wasnt ovulating. And thats also how I ended up on Clomid this cycle. FX everything is ok!!!!

I'm actually hoping I have a hormonal imbalance just so that I can have the satisfaction of knowing the way I feel isn't right. I just don't feel well all the time. 



RNmommy said:


> Besides that episode of AF type cramping earlier, its just been back to the very minor cramping/pulling feeling. My bbs are still very sore and I think they look a little bigger. They def seem more firm/solid. Nipples still very sore.
> I was looking in the mirror earlier before I got into the shower and the veins on my chest seemed a little more noticeable. But I can't tell right now.
> 
> I dont know. Im so confused. My cycles have been so out of whack for the past year that I have no idea whats "normal" pre-AF.
> 
> UGH!!! Waiting sucks but I dont want to get disappointed by a BFN!!!
> 
> I'll let you ladies know in the morning if I get brave enough to test!

Ooh la la I'm hoping for a BFP for youuuuuuuu :baby:


----------



## gueyilla1985

Here is my opk what do you think?
 



Attached Files:







test strips 3.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## KendraNoell

DEFINITELY a positive! Go BD RIGHT NOW!! lol


----------



## raelynn

Looks positive!


----------



## gueyilla1985

lol.. I totally just did hehehe..TMI i know lol but i thought i would show you guys the test... i think i will test again tomorrow


----------



## raelynn

That is almost exactly what my positive OPK looked like. Congrats and happy baby making :)


----------



## gueyilla1985

OMG!!! yay i hope my temp confirms it soon or im gonna go nuts hehehe jkjk my temps are somewhat normalizing you can see my chart and how crazy they have been but now they aresomewhat the same


----------



## mk8

Hi ladies. Its my morning here and soo sleepy having bd'd last night (following positive opk). Temps low this morning though so i dont think I have o'd yet. Felt kinda crappy last night. Hubby clearly wasnt into it, think it feels like too much work now.he wants a baby as much as i do but i dont want to see him this frustrated.:( 

In addition, there was a lot of leakage when he withdrew... hope that some Olympic swimmers were left in there though! How to you all "keep it in?"

Rn, good luck testing!


----------



## Ladybird77

Hey stalkers (hmm that sounds wrong doesn't it lol)

It's 10.40am here and I'm off work all week so went out early for a long walk with the dog and I'm now back at home in my PJs curled up on the sofa with a cup of tea, trash on the TV and a sleepy dog... bliss! 

I'm now 2 dpo and planning to wait another 10 days before testing... if I can hold out that long! I know I ov'd on Sunday and we only managed to :sex: on Saturday night this week so I really hope that was enough!

mk8 - to keep those little swimmers in, I've been using the pillow-under-the-bum method to keep things elevated and tilted upwards so they have less chance of escaping. Then I've been staying like that for at least half an hour... great excuse for a lie in if you BD in the morning lol

gueyilla1985 - good luck with your BD'ing and temping, I hope you get your confirmation soon x

Kendra - sorry to hear you're having a rough time with the docs and everything, I hope you get some answers and start to feel better x

RN - I'm not great with symptoms but when I had my chem preg last month I had very sore nipples for a few days, FX'd for your BFP hun x

I still have some more catching up to do on here... does anyone else find it really hard keeping track on this thread?? Maybe it's because I have a terrible memory but I can't get on here every day and I'm always getting confused about who's where and doing what lol 

xxx

:dust:


----------



## Baby4u14

Another positive opk this morning!!! Yayy!! 2 days str8


----------



## RNmommy

Mrs Grimes & Gueyilla - Congrats on the + OPKs!!!! Catch that eggie!!!

Kendra - I know how you feel. You kinda just know when somethings not right. :hugs:

Baby4u - Yay for + OPKs!!!!

And yes, sometimes its crazy trying to keep up on here!!! LOL!!! I blame it on my terrible short term memory...hahaha!!!!


Well ladies.....Today is 8 or 9DPO today and I caved and tested this morning with an FRER. :bfn:
:(

I know its still early. I bought a 2 pack so I'll wait until Thursday or Friday to test again. I just have a bad feeling about this month. :(
(But in the 2pack I bought theres a coupon for $2 off the next one. And if I mail in 2 proofs of purchase, I get another 2 pack for free!!!!)


----------



## Baby4u14

I'm kinda scared though cause I been spotting for the past few days!!
Idk why


----------



## gueyilla1985

OMG!!! my temp went up lets hope it stays that way!!!


----------



## gueyilla1985

RNmommy said:


> I know its still early. I bought a 2 pack so I'll wait until Thursday or Friday to test again. I just have a bad feeling about this month. :(
> (But in the 2pack I bought theres a coupon for $2 off the next one. And if I mail in 2 proofs of purchase, I get another 2 pack for free!!!!)

i think you are gonna get a +. and you should totally get the mail in ones lol


----------



## RNmommy

gueyilla1985 said:


> RNmommy said:
> 
> 
> I know its still early. I bought a 2 pack so I'll wait until Thursday or Friday to test again. I just have a bad feeling about this month. :(
> (But in the 2pack I bought theres a coupon for $2 off the next one. And if I mail in 2 proofs of purchase, I get another 2 pack for free!!!!)
> 
> i think you are gonna get a +. and you should totally get the mail in ones lolClick to expand...

Thank you! I sure hope I do. :)

Im so gonna get the mail in ones!!!! LOL! FREE!!!!


----------



## gueyilla1985

RNmommy said:


> gueyilla1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RNmommy said:
> 
> 
> I know its still early. I bought a 2 pack so I'll wait until Thursday or Friday to test again. I just have a bad feeling about this month. :(
> (But in the 2pack I bought theres a coupon for $2 off the next one. And if I mail in 2 proofs of purchase, I get another 2 pack for free!!!!)
> 
> i think you are gonna get a +. and you should totally get the mail in ones lolClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I sure hope I do. :)
> 
> Im so gonna get the mail in ones!!!! LOL! FREE!!!!Click to expand...

i would too lol free is always the best :happydance:


----------



## RNmommy

The test I did today was with third morning urine only held for about an hour or so, So Im hoping maybe thats why I got my BFN!!
But, Its probably still just really too early. 

Im telling you... to me, my bbs look huge!!!! (or maybe Im just getting fat...LOL)


----------



## MrsGrimes

Rn - don't lose hope...it's still too early.


----------



## CaliGirl35

I agree rn, hopefully its just to early! With the symptoms you are having, I feel like you should get a + this month!!! FX

gueyilla- did hubby do the test last night?? ;)


Yeah, on the +OPK's Girls!!!!! Woo-wee!! FX for you girls!!


----------



## CaliGirl35

How is everyone feeling today? Anything new to report?! :) hehe


----------



## gueyilla1985

RN you are still to esarly dont give up until you see :af: 
my temp went up so hopefully it stays that way


----------



## CaliGirl35

ok girls... I need a Buch of start dates from girls. Going to try to add the spreadsheet... if your name is not there, add it and your AF start date!!! :)


----------



## CaliGirl35

Does anyone know how I can attach a excel sheet?????? Grrr


----------



## gueyilla1985

no sorry hun


----------



## CaliGirl35

gueyilla1985 said:


> no sorry hun

What is your last AF start date?


----------



## kasigirl

caligirl mine is 3/25 :) it will be great to see everyones info in one place!


----------



## MrsGrimes

CaliGirl35 said:


> ok girls... I need a Buch of start dates from girls. Going to try to add the spreadsheet... if your name is not there, add it and your AF start date!!! :)

I JUST figured out how to add to my siggy! Gosh, that took a while...so not sure about the spreadsheet. Would it work the same as attaching a picture?

Not sure if you have me on the spreadsheet but my last af start date was March 20th.


----------



## CaliGirl35

Lady and the babys, I need your last start dates too, as well as the other "pink"! lol
I know there is more I am missing.... Kendra too... hummm who else... I need to look back through all the members... but I think it will be easier for everyone to add if they see that they are not there... IF I can ever get the DAMN thing attached?! :( when I go advanced and try to attach it it says its an invalid file!!!??? WTF?! :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## mk8

CaliGirl35 said:


> Does anyone know how I can attach a excel sheet?????? Grrr

sorry - no idea honey!!!!

nothing to report really except 
* positive opk last night (845pm), negative opks today at 12pm and 4pm...then positive opk at 6pm...weird! though my urine may have been too diluted earlier. 
* im sleepy 

:)


----------



## CaliGirl35

Ok.... for now I will just paste a copy of it?! Grrrr.... this defeats the purpose!!!! But better than nothing for the moment!! Ladies with no dates... or names on there yet, please post reply so I can fill it in! ;) 


BeanStalkers	AF Start	The Big O	Test?? 

CaliGirl35	March 23rd 
Rnmommy	March 11th 
Pink	March 23rd 
MK8	March 22nd 
Rae	March 11th 
Lisa	March 13th 
MsGrimes	March 19th 
Gueyilla 
KasiGirl	March 25th 
Kendra 
LadyBird 
Baby4u 
PinkSandy 
Annie 











Congrats on the BFP's
Effy!!!!!! :)


----------



## CaliGirl35

LOL.... It does not even show it in excel format when I pasted it!!! oh my....


----------



## MrsGrimes

Cali - Can you please change my date to March 20th? Thanks SO much! :)


----------



## CaliGirl35

MrsGrimes said:


> Cali - Can you please change my date to March 20th? Thanks SO much! :)

Got it! :) thanks


----------



## CaliGirl35

I tried to do it in my signature... no luck! :(

Any suggestions girls?!


----------



## kasigirl

if you check the faq page it tells you how to add an attachment did you see that one?


----------



## mk8

hey girls

cali- thanks so much. can you pls change mine to 18 mar? i am going by a 28 day cycle now. knowing me though, i will test the weekend before. 

xx


----------



## raelynn

Sooo nothing major to report for me. Temps still haven't gone up. In fact, they have gone down. Maybe that means today is O day for me. I don't know :shrug: My body is confusing.


----------



## Ladybird77

CaliGirl35 said:


> Ok.... for now I will just paste a copy of it?! Grrrr.... this defeats the purpose!!!! But better than nothing for the moment!! Ladies with no dates... or names on there yet, please post reply so I can fill it in! ;)
> 
> 
> BeanStalkers	AF Start	The Big O	Test??
> 
> CaliGirl35	March 23rd
> Rnmommy	March 11th
> Pink	March 23rd
> MK8	March 22nd
> Rae	March 11th
> Lisa	March 13th
> MsGrimes	March 19th
> Gueyilla
> KasiGirl	March 25th
> Kendra
> LadyBird
> Baby4u
> PinkSandy
> Annie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the BFP's
> Effy!!!!!! :)



Mine's 12th March! Thanks Cali xx


----------



## CaliGirl35

mk8 said:


> hey girls
> 
> cali- thanks so much. can you pls change mine to 18 mar? i am going by a 28 day cycle now. knowing me though, i will test the weekend before.
> 
> xx

Sorry, I thought you started on the 22nd?! lol


----------



## Lisa92881

Cali - Thank you so much for doing that. It will def be nice to have everyone's info all in once place. Mine's March 12 too, not the 13th....although, it seems as if I'm never going to ovulate, so what does it matter really?! :haha:

Rae - So are you thinking now that you didn't ovulate the other day, going by your temps??

RN - FX for you!!!!


----------



## CaliGirl35

where is the faqs page?! lol


----------



## kasigirl

on the main page lol scroll down under forums


----------



## CaliGirl35

kasigirl said:


> on the main page lol scroll down under forums

I must be a total idiot.... I don't see it there?! Is it called faq page?


----------



## CaliGirl35

this is a test...don't think it will work, but gonna try?!


----------



## kasigirl

not at all I misspoke! lol go to the main page, scroll down and look for forum help and testing there is a link just below labeled how to insert text images and video once on the link scroll down and there are instructions on how to attach items


----------



## CaliGirl35

DAMN?!!!! sorry ladies... not working. :(


----------



## Lisa92881

Hahahaha Cali you're cracking me up. Maybe we just need a mass email list instead? LOL


----------



## gueyilla1985

So i dont think im gonna test till after the 13 cause that is when i have my dr appt. unless the :witch: shows up before then.


----------



## CaliGirl35

kasigirl said:


> not at all I misspoke! lol go to the main page, scroll down and look for forum help and testing there is a link just below labeled how to insert text images and video once on the link scroll down and there are instructions on how to attach items

lol! Thats where I got trying to attach that! :growlmad:


----------



## Baby4u14

CaliGirl35 said:


> Lady and the babys, I need your last start dates too, as well as the other "pink"! lol
> I know there is more I am missing.... Kendra too... hummm who else... I need to look back through all the members... but I think it will be easier for everyone to add if they see that they are not there... IF I can ever get the DAMN thing attached?! :( when I go advanced and try to attach it it says its an invalid file!!!??? WTF?! :growlmad::growlmad:

mine march 18 :)


----------



## kasigirl

CaliGirl35 said:


> kasigirl said:
> 
> 
> not at all I misspoke! lol go to the main page, scroll down and look for forum help and testing there is a link just below labeled how to insert text images and video once on the link scroll down and there are instructions on how to attach items
> 
> lol! Thats where I got trying to attach that! :growlmad:Click to expand...


oh no! sorry about that! :(


----------



## pinkanhopeful

Evening ladies - my last AF date is correct Caligirl, not really sure how to do the attach spreadsheet thing sorry. Feeling more positive today, going to try the BD every other night thing. 
Like some of you have mentioned before it is funny how when trying for a baby and you and OH/DH :sex: more often they seem to complain that we are wearing them out and before I got the compliant that we need to :sex: more often, we cant win eh!


----------



## Baby4u14

pinkanhopeful said:


> Evening ladies - my last AF date is correct Caligirl, not really sure how to do the attach spreadsheet thing sorry. Feeling more positive today, going to try the BD every other night thing.
> Like some of you have mentioned before it is funny how when trying for a baby and you and OH/DH :sex: more often they seem to complain that we are wearing them out and before I got the compliant that we need to :sex: more often, we cant win eh!

true! lol my DH told me I was wearing him out the other day! Little do he know..this is only the beginning! i want my BFP!!


----------



## raelynn

Lisa92881 said:


> Cali - Thank you so much for doing that. It will def be nice to have everyone's info all in once place. Mine's March 12 too, not the 13th....although, it seems as if I'm never going to ovulate, so what does it matter really?! :haha:
> 
> Rae - So are you thinking now that you didn't ovulate the other day, going by your temps??
> 
> RN - FX for you!!!!

Yeah I don't think I ovulated yet since my temps haven't gone up. Maybe today is the day? But I don't know. I got my positive OPK but no temp rise yet.


----------



## RNmommy

CaliGirl35 said:


> gueyilla1985 said:
> 
> 
> no sorry hun
> 
> What is your last AF start date?Click to expand...

Last AF started on March 11. I am currently on CD 26 and 9DPO. I think I ovulated on CD17. :)

Tested today at 9DPO and got :bfn:


----------



## CaliGirl35

ok ladies .... the best I can do is save it as a PDF, the sucky part of that, is that you guys will need to save it as something else in order to edit it.... If it lets you save it as something else at all?! 

But at least its kind of there!!! There were columns that separated Af, from O date, and testing and bfps, etc... but on pdf it does not show the same way... sorry :(


View attachment BeanStalkers Sheet1.pdf


----------



## CaliGirl35

If nothing else, you girls can update me, and I can edit and repost... maybe I will have to be the "track keeper" of the group!!! LMAO!


----------



## RNmommy

Rae - How are your OPKs today??? 

Cali - I have no idea how to attach something like that. Sorry :shrug:

You ladies are cracking me up with the hubby stuff!!! But I agree....we cant win wither way. Its a catch 22!!! LOL!!


----------



## CaliGirl35

View attachment BeanStalkers Sheet1.pdf


can you guys open it?


----------



## gueyilla1985

So i took a first response ov test and its cleasrly neg but the internet cheapy is pos. what do you think? which should i trust?
 



Attached Files:







test 1.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 5









test 2.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## gueyilla1985

CaliGirl35 said:


> View attachment 189395
> 
> 
> can you guys open it?

i got it!!!:happydance:


----------



## RNmommy

Oooh, I dont know. Ive never used anything but the internet ones. I dont know much about the kind. Sorry :(


----------



## Lisa92881

gueyilla1985 said:


> So i took a first response ov test and its cleasrly neg but the internet cheapy is pos. what do you think? which should i trust?

Oh wow!! I'm not sure!! Maybe BD just to be safe?? Hmm. Have you used those kinds before??


----------



## gueyilla1985

Lisa92881 said:


> gueyilla1985 said:
> 
> 
> So i took a first response ov test and its cleasrly neg but the internet cheapy is pos. what do you think? which should i trust?
> 
> Oh wow!! I'm not sure!! Maybe BD just to be safe?? Hmm. Have you used those kinds before??Click to expand...

no i have never but someone just told me that they where not good.... so their goes money wasted oh well:cry:


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh bummer. I have some cheapies as well. Hope they're not duds!


----------



## RNmommy

Lisa92881 said:


> Oh bummer. I have some cheapies as well. Hope they're not duds!

I love my cheapies!!!! Ive never used anything else. Although, originally I ordered mine from early-pregnancy-tests.com and they were wonderful!!!! Those are the ones that I got the blazing BFP from. 
I ordered some off of Amazon and I dont think they work as good. I guess I'll find out next month if I dont get my BFP!!!!


----------



## gueyilla1985

I guess ill just trust my cheapies cause they have been good so far


----------



## raelynn

RN - I didn't take an OPK today. Not really into it. I'm kind of tired of thinking I'm about to ovulate and then not so I'm taking a break. I'm hoping my temps go up tomorrow and the drop today was my ovulation dip otherwise I'm extremely confused and may just leave it up to fate until next cycle. Hopefully hubby will be up for BDing tonight just on the chance that today is O day.


----------



## gueyilla1985

RNmommy said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Oh bummer. I have some cheapies as well. Hope they're not duds!
> 
> I love my cheapies!!!! Ive never used anything else. Although, originally I ordered mine from early-pregnancy-tests.com and they were wonderful!!!! Those are the ones that I got the blazing BFP from.
> I ordered some off of Amazon and I dont think they work as good. I guess I'll find out next month if I dont get my BFP!!!!Click to expand...

i like my cheapies too lol so i guess they are just a high sensitivity oj well if my temp stay up then i guss the cheapies where right lol


----------



## RNmommy

Ah Rae, Im sorry you're having so much trouble with your temps. 
Im going to keep my FX that your hubby BD's with you until you both feel you cant BD anymore!!! His swimmers need to catch that eggie!!!!
(For all we know, they might have already caught it.)
Is there a chance that the temping method just doesn't work for you? I dont know a lot about it so Im not sure if its a def thing or not. I mean, I understand the whole flow of the way the temps are supposed to stay high from O and on if you've ovulated and are preggers....but is it guaranteed that everyone has accurate temps???
Im praying that you O'd already..... :hugs:


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh boy. Well I hope my cheapies are ok - I got them from Amazon, they are Wondfo. But I'm also throwing in some CB digi's and some CVS brand ones I have too. My-oh-my I have a problem. :haha: I just recalculated and I got my first pos OPK on CD 26 last cycle, and tomorrow is CD 26. Soooo, another glimmer of hope appears. *Sigh*...it sure is exhausting isn't it. :dohh:


----------



## raelynn

RNmommy said:


> Ah Rae, Im sorry you're having so much trouble with your temps.
> Im going to keep my FX that your hubby BD's with you until you both feel you cant BD anymore!!! His swimmers need to catch that eggie!!!!
> (For all we know, they might have already caught it.)
> Is there a chance that the temping method just doesn't work for you? I dont know a lot about it so Im not sure if its a def thing or not. I mean, I understand the whole flow of the way the temps are supposed to stay high from O and on if you've ovulated and are preggers....but is it guaranteed that everyone has accurate temps???
> Im praying that you O'd already..... :hugs:

I'm pretty consistent with temping so it should work. If you're a light sleeper or have a schedule where you can't temp the same time every morning it could throw it off but I check at the same time unless I stay up late on the weekend. But my weekday temps should be reliable. I'm worried I have PCOS which could account for things being weird with my cycle. My blood sugar was high at my last visit to the doctor and insulin-resistance is very closely related with PCOS. Again, I won't know for sure until I can get things checked out with the OBGYN in June. I was hoping I could figure things out before then though. I did get the insulin resistance diet book to start...at least that would explain why I have such a hard time keeping my weight in check. I don't know, this cycle has been a tough one for me and knowing I still have to wait until June if I can't do it on my own is kind of a set back.


----------



## RNmommy

Rae - Why can't we just :sex: and get preggers already!!!!! LOL!
I hope everything works out!! :hugs:

Temping def wouldn't work for me then. I never sleep more than 2 or 3 hrs at a time. :(


----------



## gueyilla1985

i try to temp every morning at 630 so i hope that those are my actual reading im still sleeping when i put it in my mouth lol


----------



## raelynn

gueyilla1985 said:


> i try to temp every morning at 630 so i hope that those are my actual reading im still sleeping when i put it in my mouth lol

LOL I fall back to sleep half the time when I'm taking mine. But, it beeps when it is done so it wakes me back up. Keeping my fingers crossed that my stinkin' temps go up tomorrow. Come on body, cooperate with me!


----------



## KendraNoell

Cali- you coulda just went backwards on my ticker to know when I started ;) but if you hate math then its March 25 :)

Got a little EWCM today! I haven't seen it in a few months so maybe I am ovulating just not regularly. Little weird but hubby is prepared tonight!


----------



## gueyilla1985

my temp was a little low but still high so yay!!! i think i did ov


----------



## mk8

CaliGirl35 said:


> mk8 said:
> 
> 
> hey girls
> 
> cali- thanks so much. can you pls change mine to 18 mar? i am going by a 28 day cycle now. knowing me though, i will test the weekend before.
> 
> xx
> 
> Sorry, I thought you started on the 22nd?! lolClick to expand...

sorry cali- i was half asleep writing that or something- i did start af 22mar! due to test on 18 apr. 

x


----------



## raelynn

Ugh! No temp rise today. I'm out of ideas, looks like I might not be ovulating this cycle :nope:


----------



## mk8

Rae- can you share your chart honey? how long have you been temping? and how long ttc-ing?


----------



## mk8

yay gueyilla!


----------



## gueyilla1985

omg!!!! here is my opk for today!!! can you see the diffrence from yesterdays.. i think i havent ov yet but im about to. i think my temp rise is because my body is going to normal:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







test 1.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 0









test 2.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## RNmommy

raelynn said:


> gueyilla1985 said:
> 
> 
> i try to temp every morning at 630 so i hope that those are my actual reading im still sleeping when i put it in my mouth lol
> 
> LOL I fall back to sleep half the time when I'm taking mine. But, it beeps when it is done so it wakes me back up. Keeping my fingers crossed that my stinkin' temps go up tomorrow. Come on body, cooperate with me!Click to expand...

LOL! You're so funny! It only takes a min or two to take your temp!!! 
I can see you laying there with the thermometer in your mouth sleeping....LOL!


----------



## MrsGrimes

Hi ladies...well I'm lightly cramping and got a little bit of ovulation pain not to mention bloated as well. We shall see what happens in the days to come! DH and I bd'd last night and will do it again tonight just to make sure we've got everything covered. I am praying that his swimmer has already caught my egg tho. 

Rae - Yes, share your chart with us. 

Gueyilla - looking pretty darn good there! :thumbup:


----------



## mk8

gueyilla- my- thats a darn positive opk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wooppee


----------



## KendraNoell

My OPK's are still neg. So confused. Maybe the Dr is on to something and the EWCM could have been from all the Mucinex I was taking :(


----------



## mk8

You take mucinex Kendra? How long and how often? 

Can you refresh me on your history again pls?


----------



## KendraNoell

I've only been taking it about a week since I started getting sick. I know some people on here use it to TTC but I was only taking about a couple a day.

Been TTC for 8 months, NTNP for almost a year, no medical issues that I'm aware of but Dr is doing bloods on the 15th for almost everything under the sun.

28 day cycles like clockwork, used to ovulate every month pretty early and I had a long LP. Now I can't tell if I'm ovulating or not.


----------



## MrsGrimes

Kendra - did you ovulate last month?


----------



## RNmommy

Hey ladies....

gueyilla - get to :sex:


Well, my GYN is out of town all week. I called the office and they told me that my progesterone level was 11.1 but they couldn't tell me what that meant for my case because the doc didnt get to see the results prior to going on vacay. :(
They didnt give me the results of the "fertility culture" he did either. I guess I'll just have to wait until he comes back :(

So, Im just in a waiting game now. Im really hoping that I'll get my BFP and then wont have to worry about all that. 

My bbs HURT really bad. They're like rocks :(


----------



## MrsGrimes

RN - ahh...so sorry to hear that your gyn left before informing you of your results. What's up with that?! How frustrating, I'm sorry! I really do hope you get to see your bfp too so that you won't have to worry about those darn results...fx'd!


----------



## mk8

KendraNoell said:


> I've only been taking it about a week since I started getting sick. I know some people on here use it to TTC but I was only taking about a couple a day.
> 
> Been TTC for 8 months, NTNP for almost a year, no medical issues that I'm aware of but Dr is doing bloods on the 15th for almost everything under the sun.
> 
> 28 day cycles like clockwork, used to ovulate every month pretty early and I had a long LP. Now I can't tell if I'm ovulating or not.

You sound like an ideal candidate to get that BFP. It's not been a full year yet so it may just be taking some time. Is your DH also getting tests?


----------



## KendraNoell

MrsGrimes said:


> Kendra - did you ovulate last month?

Not sure but I don't think I did.



mk8 said:


> KendraNoell said:
> 
> 
> I've only been taking it about a week since I started getting sick. I know some people on here use it to TTC but I was only taking about a couple a day.
> 
> Been TTC for 8 months, NTNP for almost a year, no medical issues that I'm aware of but Dr is doing bloods on the 15th for almost everything under the sun.
> 
> 28 day cycles like clockwork, used to ovulate every month pretty early and I had a long LP. Now I can't tell if I'm ovulating or not.
> 
> You sound like an ideal candidate to get that BFP. It's not been a full year yet so it may just be taking some time. Is your DH also getting tests?Click to expand...

DH hasn't gotten tests yet... if my bloods come back good I'll force him to LOL


----------



## CaliGirl35

Gueyilla- yeah of the super pos. OPK!!! :) BD BD BD!! LOL- 

Kendra... lol, didn't even think about looking at your ticker!

MrsGrimes... FX for your BFP!

Mk8.... I thought so!!!! LOL! :)

RN- Question... how many DPO were you when you went in for your blood work?


----------



## MrsGrimes

KendraNoell said:


> MrsGrimes said:
> 
> 
> Kendra - did you ovulate last month?
> 
> Not sure but I don't think I did.
> 
> 
> 
> mk8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KendraNoell said:
> 
> 
> I've only been taking it about a week since I started getting sick. I know some people on here use it to TTC but I was only taking about a couple a day.
> 
> Been TTC for 8 months, NTNP for almost a year, no medical issues that I'm aware of but Dr is doing bloods on the 15th for almost everything under the sun.
> 
> 28 day cycles like clockwork, used to ovulate every month pretty early and I had a long LP. Now I can't tell if I'm ovulating or not.Click to expand...
> 
> You sound like an ideal candidate to get that BFP. It's not been a full year yet so it may just be taking some time. Is your DH also getting tests?Click to expand...
> 
> DH hasn't gotten tests yet... if my bloods come back good I'll force him to LOLClick to expand...

I agree with mk8. There could absolutely be nothing wrong with you...maybe just need some more time? Definitely get your dh to take tests just in case regardless if you come out of the clear with the tests or not. It's always good just to know for sure that he isn't the issue.


----------



## CaliGirl35

Kendra~What about the home test for DH??


----------



## CaliGirl35

Is anyone taking FertilAid for women?


----------



## gueyilla1985

dam dr RN hope they give you answers soon. thank you ladies i hope that this is it for me


----------



## gueyilla1985

CaliGirl35 said:


> Is anyone taking FertilAid for women?

no sorry i went off everything i was taking and im doing the natural thing:thumbup:


----------



## raelynn

Here is my chart: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/33d8da
I took another OPK today and it is still almost the same color as the control line. And I only held my pee for like 2 hours and drank a ton! I barely even had any pee to test with and it is still dark so it can't be that it is just so concentrated my LH is reading high. What the heck? Maybe what I though was a positive before was not actually? I've been having some twinges on the left side by my hip bone for the last few days. Not sure if that means anything but I thought that was ovulation pains but what do I know, I'm obviously very confused.

This is our 6th month TTC but only like my 3rd cycle since they've been really long cycles lately. I've temped before ttc so I know how it works but this is the first cycle I've temped the whole time. Last cycle I only temped after O.


----------



## gueyilla1985

i would say hold you pee in longer i hold it long. and try not to drink so much water


----------



## CaliGirl35

raelynn said:


> Here is my chart: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/33d8da
> I took another OPK today and it is still almost the same color as the control line. And I only held my pee for like 2 hours and drank a ton! I barely even had any pee to test with and it is still dark so it can't be that it is just so concentrated my LH is reading high. What the heck? Maybe what I though was a positive before was not actually? I've been having some twinges on the left side by my hip bone for the last few days. Not sure if that means anything but I thought that was ovulation pains but what do I know, I'm obviously very confused.
> 
> This is our 6th month TTC but only like my 3rd cycle since they've been really long cycles lately. I've temped before ttc so I know how it works but this is the first cycle I've temped the whole time. Last cycle I only temped after O.

wait... when did you think you O'd?


----------



## Lisa92881

raelynn said:


> Here is my chart: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/33d8da
> I took another OPK today and it is still almost the same color as the control line. And I only held my pee for like 2 hours and drank a ton! I barely even had any pee to test with and it is still dark so it can't be that it is just so concentrated my LH is reading high. What the heck? Maybe what I though was a positive before was not actually? I've been having some twinges on the left side by my hip bone for the last few days. Not sure if that means anything but I thought that was ovulation pains but what do I know, I'm obviously very confused.
> 
> This is our 6th month TTC but only like my 3rd cycle since they've been really long cycles lately. I've temped before ttc so I know how it works but this is the first cycle I've temped the whole time. Last cycle I only temped after O.

Lots of lots of :hugs:!!!!!!!! Still no pos OPK here either!!!


----------



## raelynn

CaliGirl35 said:


> raelynn said:
> 
> 
> Here is my chart: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/33d8da
> I took another OPK today and it is still almost the same color as the control line. And I only held my pee for like 2 hours and drank a ton! I barely even had any pee to test with and it is still dark so it can't be that it is just so concentrated my LH is reading high. What the heck? Maybe what I though was a positive before was not actually? I've been having some twinges on the left side by my hip bone for the last few days. Not sure if that means anything but I thought that was ovulation pains but what do I know, I'm obviously very confused.
> 
> This is our 6th month TTC but only like my 3rd cycle since they've been really long cycles lately. I've temped before ttc so I know how it works but this is the first cycle I've temped the whole time. Last cycle I only temped after O.
> 
> wait... when did you think you O'd?Click to expand...

Well, we thought I had a positive opk on the 2nd and 3rd so on that assumption my temps should have gone up but they haven't so now I'm wondering if that opk wasn't quite dark enough to be a positive since they're still showing up really dark even when I don't let my urine get concentrated.

I'll attach a pic of what my OPKs still look like today (NON concentrated - only held it 2 hours)
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0877.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## RNmommy

CaliGirl35 said:


> RN- Question... how many DPO were you when you went in for your blood work?

He told me to come in between CD22-24 but I had to reschedule because he was going out of town so I went in one day early. I had it drawn on CD21.
I read on one website that at the mid-luteal mark the progesterone was normally 8-10 in a nonpregnant woman but could be as high as 20 and that in a pregnant woman it was between 10-12 but could be a lot higher. Didn't really help me much. I did read in more than one place that they considered a level over 10 to be adequate enough for O.
But it also said that the mid-luteal test was normally done 5-9 days after ovulation. Well I ovulated on CD17 or 18, so my test was only done 3-4days after O. I dont know....Im so confused!!!!!


----------



## RNmommy

Rae - Im trying so hard to focus on that pic but my eyes are killing me today for some reason! UgH!!! but it looks like the test line might be just a hair lighter. I cant tell, Im so sorry. My eyes are really dry & on fire! 

How many days now have you had +opks??? Is there any one day that stands out as the darkest one?

I had 2 days of +opks but my darkest one was on CD17 in the am. By night time it was lighter, still positive, but lighter than the am test.

Maybe you're revving up to do a serious O!!!!!!


----------



## CaliGirl35

RNmommy said:


> CaliGirl35 said:
> 
> 
> RN- Question... how many DPO were you when you went in for your blood work?
> 
> He told me to come in between CD22-24 but I had to reschedule because he was going out of town so I went in one day early. I had it drawn on CD21.
> I read on one website that at the mid-luteal mark the progesterone was normally 8-10 in a nonpregnant woman but could be as high as 20 and that in a pregnant woman it was between 10-12 but could be a lot higher. Didn't really help me much. I did read in more than one place that they considered a level over 10 to be adequate enough for O.
> But it also said that the mid-luteal test was normally done 5-9 days after ovulation. Well I ovulated on CD17 or 18, so my test was only done 3-4days after O. I dont know....Im so confused!!!!!Click to expand...

Ok.. I read that to, thats why I was wondering... When are you going to test again?


----------



## RNmommy

I dont know. I guess I'll find out when he gets back into town next week. Im willing to bet that if my blood would have been drawn between 5-9 days after O, my level would have been a lot higher. We'll see.
Hopefully the next time I call the docs office will be to schedule my appt for my BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!

FX!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CaliGirl35

raelynn said:


> CaliGirl35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raelynn said:
> 
> 
> Here is my chart: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/33d8da
> I took another OPK today and it is still almost the same color as the control line. And I only held my pee for like 2 hours and drank a ton! I barely even had any pee to test with and it is still dark so it can't be that it is just so concentrated my LH is reading high. What the heck? Maybe what I though was a positive before was not actually? I've been having some twinges on the left side by my hip bone for the last few days. Not sure if that means anything but I thought that was ovulation pains but what do I know, I'm obviously very confused.
> 
> This is our 6th month TTC but only like my 3rd cycle since they've been really long cycles lately. I've temped before ttc so I know how it works but this is the first cycle I've temped the whole time. Last cycle I only temped after O.
> 
> wait... when did you think you O'd?Click to expand...
> 
> Well, we thought I had a positive opk on the 2nd and 3rd so on that assumption my temps should have gone up but they haven't so now I'm wondering if that opk wasn't quite dark enough to be a positive since they're still showing up really dark even when I don't let my urine get concentrated.
> 
> I'll attach a pic of what my OPKs still look like today (NON concentrated - only held it 2 hours)Click to expand...

Idk what to think either??! Grrr.... this stuff is frustrating!!!


----------



## CaliGirl35

RNmommy said:


> I dont know. I guess I'll find out when he gets back into town next week. Im willing to bet that if my blood would have been drawn between 5-9 days after O, my level would have been a lot higher. We'll see.
> Hopefully the next time I call the docs office will be to schedule my appt for my BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> FX!!!!!!!!!!!

FX!!!!!! are you going to test tomorrow?! :)


----------



## RNmommy

I would love to say Im going to be strong and not test tomorrow. But I bought a 3pk of FRERs today....so probably....LOL!!!
If I get a negative tomorrow morning Im going to hold out until Saturday morning if AF doesn't show. I can honestly say, I dont physically feel like AF is near. 
The thing is that my cycles have always been so crazy but Ive always had really bad cramping leading up to AF. And Im not having my typical AF cramps constantly like I always have....????
Im lost!!! :wacko:
I dont want to get my hopes up too much!


----------



## CaliGirl35

When should AF be here?


----------



## RNmommy

Well, I would estimate the AF would be due around April 10-12 based on a 14 or 16 day luteal phase. Because isn't anything over that considered "late"?? Im not sure, but thats what I was told.


----------



## CaliGirl35

yeah from what I understand it is anywhere from 12-16 days... what was the date of CD 17-18 for you?


----------



## RNmommy

My first +opk was on March 26 and another on March 27th in am. Then neg opk in pm on March 27th. (well, + but lighter than the am one.).
So Im thinking I O'd really late on March 27th. When I was laying down that night I was having such bad ovary pains & cramping. Then the next morning, nothing. So Im pretty sure thats when I O'd. 
so march 27th is listed as my O day. (But I guess technically it could have been March 28th)


----------



## CaliGirl35

Ok so it looks like IF that bitch is going to come it can be anywhere up to the 13th...FX FX that she does not show!!! :) 

so that puts you at today being 9 or 10 DPO, so I would say if you test tomorrow then yeah, wait till saturday if you don't get your BFP. Or wait till Friday to test and if not BFP yet then test again on Sunday... maybe you could get the dollar store cheapies to do the in between days!! :haha: LOL- since we are all POAS alohics!!


----------



## RNmommy

CaliGirl35 said:


> Ok so it looks like IF that bitch is going to come it can be anywhere up to the 13th...FX FX that she does not show!!! :)
> 
> so that puts you at today being 9 or 10 DPO, so I would say if you test tomorrow then yeah, wait till saturday if you don't get your BFP. Or wait till Friday to test and if not BFP yet then test again on Sunday... maybe you could get the dollar store cheapies to do the in between days!! :haha: LOL- since we are all POAS alohics!!

Good idea!!!! Cause I dont have any more IC's left. I might have to make a stop at $Tree tomorrow to satisfy my POAS feen. LOL!!!!


----------



## RNmommy

You ladies are going to laugh but I think I found the crib bedding set that I want when I get my BFP!!!!
Go to google.com and type in peek a boo friends by cocalo. I like that one and the Alphabet soup by Cocalo. 
They work for boy or girl and its got a country feel to it!!!! Its so cute.

Alright, so Ive already picked out my hospital gown and have started picking out baby items....I SO NEED TO BE PREGGERS!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL!!!!!


----------



## kasigirl

you all crack me up! I am scared to death I will jinx myself if I even think about looking at that stuff!


----------



## Lisa92881

^^ I'm the same way!! I start to think about something, or look at something online....then I think "No!!"


----------



## gueyilla1985

OMG!! ladies i cant stop poas!!! here is another. i hope you guys are not getting sick of seeing them. i have not a a pos in month so im excited. my test have been getting darker until today when the test line is daker than the control line
 



Attached Files:







test 3.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kasigirl

gueyilla1985 said:


> OMG!! ladies i cant stop poas!!! here is another. i hope you guys are not getting sick of seeing them. i have not a a pos in month so im excited. my test have been getting darker until today when the test line is daker than the control line

I understand! :) I think you ovulated! woo hoo!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lisa92881

Wooohooo! Def not sick of seeing them!! If anything, it's helping me to see what a posirtve really looks like!! Now go :sex:!!!


----------



## gueyilla1985

im actually feeling good this cycle i really hope that i can get my :bfp: but if not im ok with it because i think im getting back to normal.. Thank you so much for understanding


----------



## gueyilla1985

Lisa92881 said:


> Wooohooo! Def not sick of seeing them!! If anything, it's helping me to see what a posirtve really looks like!! Now go :sex:!!!

i will keep posting until you guys tell me you are sick of them. :thumbup:. i dont think i have ov yet cause they are still getting dark and i read that you ov after the last +


----------



## raelynn

So I think I may still be revving up for O. I'm guessing since the ones that look the same darkness as the control line aren't actually my positives that I'm waiting for a super dark one like RN and Gueyilla got. Since you ladies have recently gotten a super dark OPK, did you have a few days of dark OPKs before the blazing positive?

I just tested again and it is definitely negative this time but had some major diluted pee :blush: since we went out for hubby's b-day tonight and I was gulping water like a fish! I also checked cp and while I was at it I had some major ewcm like really major. Sorry for the tmi but there were gobs of it and it was extremely stretchy. I'm wondering if my previous ewcm was caused by mucinex I was taking while sick. I've been off mucinex for a few days now so I know this is definitely all me. Plus still having ovary twinges tonight. Sorry to keep bugging you all with my crazy body findings but I feel like I'm going crazy trying to interpret the signs by myself.


----------



## raelynn

Lisa92881 said:


> Wooohooo! Def not sick of seeing them!! If anything, it's helping me to see what a posirtve really looks like!! Now go :sex:!!!

I totally agree. Seeing RN and Gueyilla's positives make me think my 'positive' really wasn't quite there yet since it wasn't darker than the control line which would help explain no temp rise. What brand are you both using? I believe mine is wondfo but the new light blue ones.


----------



## gueyilla1985

raelynn said:


> So I think I may still be revving up for O. I'm guessing since the ones that look the same darkness as the control line aren't actually my positives that I'm waiting for a super dark one like RN and Gueyilla got. Since you ladies have recently gotten a super dark OPK, did you have a few days of dark OPKs before the blazing positive?
> 
> I just tested again and it is definitely negative this time but had some major diluted pee :blush: since we went out for hubby's b-day tonight and I was gulping water like a fish! I also checked cp and while I was at it I had some major ewcm like really major. Sorry for the tmi but there were gobs of it and it was extremely stretchy. I'm wondering if my previous ewcm was caused by mucinex I was taking while sick. I've been off mucinex for a few days now so I know this is definitely all me. Plus still having ovary twinges tonight. Sorry to keep bugging you all with my crazy body findings but I feel like I'm going crazy trying to interpret the signs by myself.

yes i had about 2 days of dark as control line until today when they are way darker. plus i have ewcm on panties sorry tmi. but i am also having a flutery feeling in my belly feels weird and im horny sorry tmi again.. i am also feeling a sore crampy feeling and a little sore boobs


----------



## gueyilla1985

raelynn said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Wooohooo! Def not sick of seeing them!! If anything, it's helping me to see what a posirtve really looks like!! Now go :sex:!!!
> 
> I totally agree. Seeing RN and Gueyilla's positives make me think my 'positive' really wasn't quite there yet since it wasn't darker than the control line which would help explain no temp rise. What brand are you both using? I believe mine is wondfo but the new light blue ones.Click to expand...

i am also using wandfo brand with green handle and in a blue package i ordered them off amazon


----------



## Lisa92881

I am also using Wondfo........and CB digi's and some CVS brand. LOL. :blush:

Since I have the most of the Wondfo I'm using mostly those, and throwing in another kind every once in a while, just in case. I got a pos on CB digi's last month (didn't have any other kinds to try then). But, nothing yet on any of them! :shrug: My hope is that I'll get a nice strong pos on a Wondfo, so that next cycle I can use only those and ditch the more expensive ones. Well, really, my hope is for a :bfp:, but you know what I mean! :winkwink: 

Rae - Your body must just be waiting for me to ovulate, so we can be TWW buddies....sorry! Hehehe. :dohh:


----------



## raelynn

gueyilla1985 said:


> raelynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Wooohooo! Def not sick of seeing them!! If anything, it's helping me to see what a posirtve really looks like!! Now go :sex:!!!
> 
> I totally agree. Seeing RN and Gueyilla's positives make me think my 'positive' really wasn't quite there yet since it wasn't darker than the control line which would help explain no temp rise. What brand are you both using? I believe mine is wondfo but the new light blue ones.Click to expand...
> 
> i am also using wandfo brand with green handle and in a blue package i ordered them off amazonClick to expand...

Thanks. I got mine off of Amazon too. I think I'm going to be looking for a positive like you and RN had rather than a "hey the two lines look the same" since mine have gotten pretty dark but apparently are not what a positive looks like for my body. So thanks for sharing so now I know what I'm looking for. 

Lisa, what CD are you and how are your OPKs today? Looks like we're both still waiting and on longer cycles. Though I hope your cycles aren't as long as mine!


----------



## raelynn

Lisa92881 said:


> Rae - Your body must just be waiting for me to ovulate, so we can be TWW buddies....sorry! Hehehe. :dohh:

LOL! That must be it! You know how if you live with other women, your cycles can sync up? Is that possible to those you talk with online everyday? 

You gotta hurry up and ovulate so I can stop going crazy for my body being weird :friends:


----------



## Lisa92881

I'm on CD 26. Last cycle I got my pos OPK on CD 26 (but was only doing FMU so I prob had a positive later on CD 25 too)....that was a 37 day cycle so it looks like that's at least what this one will be! OPKs still very light today. :nope:


----------



## raelynn

Ok so I'm just a day ahead of you. My last cycle was 50 days (the one before was 60) so I should be happy I'm having ovulation signs earlier this month I guess. It figures once we start ttc my cycles go way long. I'm trying to start this new insulin resistance diet though since I'm wondering if my high blood sugar is what is making my cycles go wacky. Worth a shot I guess, I'm willing to try anything!


----------



## gueyilla1985

raelynn said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Rae - Your body must just be waiting for me to ovulate, so we can be TWW buddies....sorry! Hehehe. :dohh:
> 
> LOL! That must be it! You know how if you live with other women, your cycles can sync up? Is that possible to those you talk with online everyday?
> 
> You gotta hurry up and ovulate so I can stop going crazy for my body being weird :friends:Click to expand...

i think we will all ov soon.:happydance: :babydust:


----------



## Lisa92881

Yes it's worth a shot! My cycles have been long since coming off bcp in October - 60 days, then 42, then 37. I was hoping they were getting shorter but I guess not. :shrug: I read somewhere on this site about some things that can make your cycles shorter - I think soy, and something called agnus castus? Maybe something I'll look into!


----------



## kasigirl

Wow ladies! My cycle is normal (around 28 days) but my luteal phase is way too short! I can't imagine waiting nearly 40 days for :witch: every month! My tww is actually only a 1 week wait, but I know that's not enought time to get pregnant... so I have to wait until August to see an OBGYN. :( I will hope you you both get BFP's this month! :)


----------



## kasigirl

The other thing that cracks me up is that everyone is on here all day long and by the time I get home from work no one is online to talk to! :) I am pretty sure everyone works right? LOL If not i would totally go crazy! I feel like all i think about is getting pregnant! I couldn't imagine not having work to distract me 40 hours a week! :nope:


----------



## raelynn

Lisa - I took soy isoflavones this cycle but started at the lowest dosage 120mg (it is compared to clomid and they usually start clomid at 50mg and soy you need twice as much so 100mg is the start) Mine came in 40mg pills though so I did 120. I'll have to wait and see if it shortens this cycle any but if not, I might up my dosage next month. I've also heard good things about agnus castus and maca, my book also recommends false unicorn root so I may look into adding one of those next cycle if this one fails.

Kasi - It is a true test of patience with these long cycles. I'm in my 6th month of TTC but only my 3rd cycle because they're so long. As if things weren't hard enough, long cycles make it so you only have half as many chances as normal cycles would give you. So you're on the wait for the obgyn too? Since I'm a new patient with mine, they couldn't get me in until June and I hate having to wait until then which is why I'm trying all this self-help stuff during the wait. I'm hoping by June I can just be like "Hey, I'm pregnant"


----------



## kasigirl

I can't imagine that... :( The obgyn didn't look at my charts or anything she said since i was on BC until Sept that really my body is just now regulating and that she will see me in August.... but maybe before then if I get pregnant! That really frustrated me since I don't think I can becuase of my short luteal phase.... Oh well my DH took me to Las Vegas this past weekend and I drank a bit! I don't really drink much but since TTC i have pretty much stopped... it ended up being a nice weekend though!


----------



## raelynn

I think they say vitamin B6 is good for helping to lengthen your luteal phase. I'm pretty sure it was mentioned in my Making Babies book too.


----------



## gueyilla1985

yeah i heard that about b6


----------



## kasigirl

I tried B6 and it didn't do anything at all. In fact it shortened my luteal phase from 7 days to 6 :( It also caused my vision to blur a bit, so I stopped taking it a week ago. 

I bought progesterine cream a few weeks ago but chickened out and took it back! I don't want to make things any worse! LOL


----------



## Lisa92881

rae - Did you talk to your OB about the soy? I'm so nervous to take anything. I have an appt in June for a regular check-up....so I guess I could always ask then to see if she has any suggestions. 

kasi - I'm so jealous you went to Vegas! I've always wanted to go but I'm all the way in MA!


----------



## raelynn

LOL! I hear you on that. Luckily, nothing has been able to make my cycles worse since they have such a mind of their own. But, nothing has made anything better either.


----------



## kasigirl

Lisa,

Since I am in AZ it's a 4 hour drive! :) I hadn't been in a few years, but I highly recommend going! IT is so much fun to people watch there! 

I've never been to MA but have always wanted to! My husband is from PA so we go back east every year or so and I think it is so incredible! Of course being from AZ everything is much more beautiful elsewhere! :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Yes, the grass is always greener, right?? It's quite chilly here now and I'm ready for spring!!


----------



## kasigirl

Lisa92881 said:


> Yes, the grass is always greener, right?? It's quite chilly here now and I'm ready for spring!!

Ha ha.. you don't realize how true that statement is literaly! :) It's been amazing here the last week it was nearly 100 degrees this past weekend! We were at the pool drinking a few beers and it was wonderful! Don't worry though... when it's 115 degrees here I will wish I was in MA! 

what part of MA are you in?


----------



## gueyilla1985

someone on bandb said that proge cram helps that out too


----------



## Lisa92881

kasigirl said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Yes, the grass is always greener, right?? It's quite chilly here now and I'm ready for spring!!
> 
> Ha ha.. you don't realize how true that statement is literaly! :) It's been amazing here the last week it was nearly 100 degrees this past weekend! We were at the pool drinking a few beers and it was wonderful! Don't worry though... when it's 115 degrees here I will wish I was in MA!
> 
> what part of MA are you in?Click to expand...

OMG! What I would give to be able to sit on the deck in jeans and a t-shirt....nevermind sit by the pool! Hahaha. I am in Southeastern MA, right on the RI border.


----------



## raelynn

Lisa92881 said:


> rae - Did you talk to your OB about the soy? I'm so nervous to take anything. I have an appt in June for a regular check-up....so I guess I could always ask then to see if she has any suggestions.
> 
> kasi - I'm so jealous you went to Vegas! I've always wanted to go but I'm all the way in MA!

Didn't ask since I can't get in to see her until June. I didn't have any side effects or anything when I took it this month and I figured it couldn't make my cycles any worse

I'm in MD so...East coast too :) We're going to California for vaca soon though! Very excited!


----------



## kasigirl

gueyilla1985 said:


> someone on bandb said that proge cram helps that out too

I might try it but think I want to give it this month then try and find a different doctor to talk to....I might fib a bit and say I have been trying for a year.....


----------



## kasigirl

I love visiting the east coast... my best friend is in PA as well and I may try and go out there for a long weekend this summer.. she has two little girls that are adorable and would love to see them!

I love southern CA! Have fun when you go!


----------



## Lisa92881

raelynn said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> rae - Did you talk to your OB about the soy? I'm so nervous to take anything. I have an appt in June for a regular check-up....so I guess I could always ask then to see if she has any suggestions.
> 
> kasi - I'm so jealous you went to Vegas! I've always wanted to go but I'm all the way in MA!
> 
> Didn't ask since I can't get in to see her until June. I didn't have any side effects or anything when I took it this month and I figured it couldn't make my cycles any worse
> 
> I'm in MD so...East coast too :) We're going to California for vaca soon though! Very excited!Click to expand...

Are we living the same life? No Ov, now both going to the OB in June... :haha:


----------



## raelynn

That's where we're going - Southern CA :) We're gonna see the Ducks hockey game and Disney and enjoy the fun and sun


----------



## gueyilla1985

go ahead and try cause you only can use it after you ov


----------



## raelynn

Lisa92881 said:


> raelynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> rae - Did you talk to your OB about the soy? I'm so nervous to take anything. I have an appt in June for a regular check-up....so I guess I could always ask then to see if she has any suggestions.
> 
> kasi - I'm so jealous you went to Vegas! I've always wanted to go but I'm all the way in MA!
> 
> Didn't ask since I can't get in to see her until June. I didn't have any side effects or anything when I took it this month and I figured it couldn't make my cycles any worse
> 
> I'm in MD so...East coast too :) We're going to California for vaca soon though! Very excited!Click to expand...
> 
> Are we living the same life? No Ov, now both going to the OB in June... :haha:Click to expand...

Maybe... Ha-ha How frustrating is it having to wait to even go to the doc? I finally get up the nerve to get everything checked out and have to wait anyways. Ugh!


----------



## KendraNoell

I could probably try a stay at home test for DH. I will bring it up to him. We did get to BD yesterday night so I'm hoping I will ovulate tomorrow since I'm pretty sure it didn't happen today. And then we'll do it tomorrow too. I hope. Haha.


----------



## raelynn

Good Morning Ladies. How is everyone today? Any new news?


----------



## gueyilla1985

yes lol my temp went down a bit not much but still also my ff says i am 3po but i dont know cause i still got + yesterday so i dont know


----------



## RNmommy

raelynn said:


> So I think I may still be revving up for O. I'm guessing since the ones that look the same darkness as the control line aren't actually my positives that I'm waiting for a super dark one like RN and Gueyilla got. Since you ladies have recently gotten a super dark OPK, did you have a few days of dark OPKs before the blazing positive?

Rae - The ones I got the blazing positives on were from early-pregnancy-tests.com. I loved them. I ordered some off of Amazon but Im not sure I like them as much. I had 2 +OPKs on CD16 that were the same color as the control line. On CD17 I got that really really dark one in the morning and then it went back to a test line the same color as the control that night. So I had a total of 4 +OPKs over 2 days. And the EWCM started a day or two before the +OPKs. 



kasigirl said:


> I can't imagine that... :( The obgyn didn't look at my charts or anything she said since i was on BC until Sept that really my body is just now regulating and that she will see me in August.... but maybe before then if I get pregnant! That really frustrated me since I don't think I can becuase of my short luteal phase.... Oh well my DH took me to Las Vegas this past weekend and I drank a bit! I don't really drink much but since TTC i have pretty much stopped... it ended up being a nice weekend though!

Kasi - Why does she want you to wait so long? I know a lot of people that got preggers the first month off of BC. 
Heck, I got preggers while I was on the depo shot. I had been on it for almost 5 yrs when I got pregnant with my son....LOL!
You'll be preggers WAY before August!!!!


----------



## RNmommy

Oh and I took another test this morning.... :bfn: :hissy:
This is SO frusrating!!!!!


Dear FRER,
I am breaking up with you. 
You never give me what I want. 
xoxo


----------



## gueyilla1985

RNmommy said:


> Oh and I took another test this morning.... :bfn: :hissy:
> This is SO frusrating!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dear FRER,
> I am breaking up with you.
> You never give me what I want.
> xoxo

:rofl: omg i want to say the samething to my frer


----------



## raelynn

Ha-ha why won't these darn tests just cooperate with us! Any new symptoms RN? Keeping my fingers crossed you're headed towards your BFP in the next few days! All I want is a positive opk! So frustrating. On the plus side though, my temps are back in my normal range so I'm guessing the high ones were from being sick. At least now I'll be able to tell when they go up again. Guess I'll be taking OPKs on vaca with me instead of HPTs.

Oh and I had a discussion with hubby and he has agreed that we can keep BDing every other day until I finally get a positive OPK. He's such a trooper! I was trying to leave him out of all the OPK and cycle mumbo-jumbo because I thought he didn't care about it but he said I just have to tell him and he'll do whatever he can to help on his part. How sweet! I know having a baby is way more important to me (he's just going along because he knows it is what I want) but I'm so glad he is fully on board.


----------



## gueyilla1985

yay!!! that the hubby is working with you!!


----------



## RNmommy

Awww!!!! Thats so sweet. You know after you get your :bfp: he's gonna be like "OK, now give me a break!!!! I need to recoop!"....LOL!!! I know my hubby will be. Heck, I still havent gotten any since I O'd!

I guess I'll just wear him out next cycle again....hahaha!


----------



## gueyilla1985

im so confused lol... dam body i dont know what to go by my temp or my opk


----------



## Baby4u14

raelynn said:


> Good Morning Ladies. How is everyone today? Any new news?

Not for me :(
I think I gotta positive opk this morning. I still don't know if I ovulated yet though
:(


----------



## raelynn

I'd go with your temps for now. Your OPKs could be picking up the end of your surge too. as long as you're consistent at temping they should be a pretty reliable way to tell when you ovulated since OPKs don't pinpoint it, just give you a relative time frame.


----------



## raelynn

I'm still waiting on ovulation too baby. What a frustrating wait this is turning into!

RN - I already told hubby that if this cycle doesn't work out at least I'll have a better idea of when we have to start out next cycle so we won't have to start so early and get worn out by actual O time.


----------



## Baby4u14

raelynn said:


> I'd go with your temps for now. Your OPKs could be picking up the end of your surge too. as long as you're consistent at temping they should be a pretty reliable way to tell when you ovulated since OPKs don't pinpoint it, just give you a relative time frame.

Well I think they have been normal... No drastic rise yet. I'm kinda concerned cause we missed Tuesday and Wednesday...but today i told DH it's on till Sunday! Jus to make up for lost time :D


----------



## gueyilla1985

lol great making up for losst time


----------



## raelynn

How funny is it that we have all become the ones pushing for sex and the guys are the ones with the "not tonight" or "I'm not in the mood" excuses now :rofl:


----------



## Baby4u14

raelynn said:


> How funny is it that we have all become the ones pushing for sex and the guys are the ones with the "not tonight" or "I'm not in the mood" excuses now :rofl:

Right!!! I could believe my hubby said I was wearing him out lmbo
Then he was lik u always want sex !! I'm like uh no not really :)


----------



## gueyilla1985

raelynn said:


> How funny is it that we have all become the ones pushing for sex and the guys are the ones with the "not tonight" or "I'm not in the mood" excuses now :rofl:

:rofl: my hubby does that to. they need to make up their mind of what they want a girl who puts out all the time or the excuses one. im confused:wacko:


----------



## Baby4u14

gueyilla1985 said:


> lol great making up for losst time

Omg yea! I want my BFP so we need to work work work!!


----------



## gueyilla1985

Baby4u14 said:


> gueyilla1985 said:
> 
> 
> lol great making up for losst time
> 
> Omg yea! I want my BFP so we need to work work work!!Click to expand...

me too so we have been on it like bunnies!!! :thumbup:


----------



## CaliGirl35

RNmommy said:


> Oh and I took another test this morning.... :bfn: :hissy:
> This is SO frusrating!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dear FRER,
> I am breaking up with you.
> You never give me what I want.
> xoxo

LMAO!!! thats great! :rofl:


----------



## RNmommy

So Im not sure what to think ladies....
I picked up some $tree tests today just to appease me and not waste my FRERs. 
Well I took one just for fun earlier and I got my first evap!!! It was just a teeny bit of shading but it wasn't there within the time limit. Ive never seen one before...LOL!!

Well, when I went to put it in my peestick drawer (LOL) I pulled out my FRER from this morning and took it apart. I swear Ive either got a teeny evap on that one, Ive got line eye or Im going crazy!!!!
I held it up to the light and there was clearly a very very light very thin line. And when I get close and look, it looks pink. So I dont know what to think about this. 
I think Im the evap queen today!!! LOL!
But its got me excited for future testing.
Im going to wait until Saturday to use another FRER. If the one I saw on this FRER wasnt an evap, then a couple more days should be enough to give me a visible line without squinting. 
Plus, my inlaws are coming back to our house again tonight. So, they'll be here tonight & tomorrow night but leaving really early Sat morning. 
So I can test after they leave....LOL!! (If AF doesn't show by then)
I feel so sneaky....hahaha!!!!


----------



## kasigirl

RNmommy said:


> raelynn said:
> 
> 
> So I think I may still be revving up for O. I'm guessing since the ones that look the same darkness as the control line aren't actually my positives that I'm waiting for a super dark one like RN and Gueyilla got. Since you ladies have recently gotten a super dark OPK, did you have a few days of dark OPKs before the blazing positive?
> 
> Rae - The ones I got the blazing positives on were from early-pregnancy-tests.com. I loved them. I ordered some off of Amazon but Im not sure I like them as much. I had 2 +OPKs on CD16 that were the same color as the control line. On CD17 I got that really really dark one in the morning and then it went back to a test line the same color as the control that night. So I had a total of 4 +OPKs over 2 days. And the EWCM started a day or two before the +OPKs.
> 
> 
> 
> kasigirl said:
> 
> 
> I can't imagine that... :( The obgyn didn't look at my charts or anything she said since i was on BC until Sept that really my body is just now regulating and that she will see me in August.... but maybe before then if I get pregnant! That really frustrated me since I don't think I can becuase of my short luteal phase.... Oh well my DH took me to Las Vegas this past weekend and I drank a bit! I don't really drink much but since TTC i have pretty much stopped... it ended up being a nice weekend though!Click to expand...
> 
> Kasi - Why does she want you to wait so long? I know a lot of people that got preggers the first month off of BC.
> Heck, I got preggers while I was on the depo shot. I had been on it for almost 5 yrs when I got pregnant with my son....LOL!
> You'll be preggers WAY before August!!!!Click to expand...

rn I think that may be her standard response! :( I told my dh that I would give it this month to see if anything changes with my luteal phase if not I am going to find a new one !


----------



## CaliGirl35

Sorry about the BFN though.... wth is going on there? Saturday..... FX for Saturday!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Baby4u14

gueyilla1985 said:


> Baby4u14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gueyilla1985 said:
> 
> 
> lol great making up for losst time
> 
> Omg yea! I want my BFP so we need to work work work!!Click to expand...
> 
> me too so we have been on it like bunnies!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

:( I wish we could but he is stationed in Killeen so I only get to see him a few days of the week


----------



## CaliGirl35

RN- that just reminded me of that post you did about how we take it to the window light, then to the living room light to see if we see something!! lol
BUT the fact that you think you did see a light pink line would get me super excited for a BFP to come!!!! wooo-weee~ FX

Kasi- maybe you should go see someone new, and just see if they have the same thing to say?


----------



## kasigirl

CaliGirl35 said:


> RN- that just reminded me of that post you did about how we take it to the window light, then to the living room light to see if we see something!! lol
> BUT the fact that you think you did see a light pink line would get me super excited for a BFP to come!!!! wooo-weee~ FX
> 
> Kasi- maybe you should go see someone new, and just see if they have the same thing to say?

Cali if my luteal phase doesnt improve this month then I am going to find a new dr next month! 6 -7 day luteal phase is way to short!


----------



## CaliGirl35

Yes it is! :( You said that you were doing the vitamin b6 now right? Are you doing prenatals as well?


----------



## RNmommy

I just went back and looked at it again and compared it to 2 other ones from a couple days ago and they are stark white where the line should be. Ive never ever gotten an evap on one of those. 
I really wish I could get a pic for you ladies. You can even see it a little without holding it up to the light. 

I keep telling myself "Self, dont get your hopes up!" But its kinda of exciting. Im not gonna lie. But I can see how heartbreaking it is when it turns out to be an evap.

On another note, the lady from the doctors office called me and told me that my progetserone was showing + for ovulation. She however did not tell me about the fertility culture. 

Anyways....how's everyone's day going so far???


----------



## RNmommy

CaliGirl35 said:


> RN- that just reminded me of that post you did about how we take it to the window light, then to the living room light to see if we see something!! lol
> BUT the fact that you think you did see a light pink line would get me super excited for a BFP to come!!!! wooo-weee~ FX
> QUOTE]
> 
> LOL!!! I know....I thought about it while I was looking at it. What nuts we are sometimes, huh???


----------



## CaliGirl35

LOL!!! I know... 
I wish we could see a pic too! :( ok so what exactly is a fertility culture?


----------



## Baby4u14

RNmommy said:


> I just went back and looked at it again and compared it to 2 other ones from a couple days ago and they are stark white where the line should be. Ive never ever gotten an evap on one of those.
> I really wish I could get a pic for you ladies. You can even see it a little without holding it up to the light.
> 
> I keep telling myself "Self, dont get your hopes up!" But its kinda of exciting. Im not gonna lie. But I can see how heartbreaking it is when it turns out to be an evap.
> 
> On another note, the lady from the doctors office called me and told me that my progetserone was showing + for ovulation. She however did not tell me about the fertility culture.
> 
> Anyways....how's everyone's day going so far???

Great!! Jus ready to ovulate already!! :wacko:


----------



## RNmommy

CaliGirl - I have no idea what one is...LOL!. I asked the nurse the same thing after the doctor was gone but she couldn't even tell me...LOL! Great job!

Baby4u - Hump Hump Hump til you get the O!!!!! It'll happen!!!

I love all my TTC buddies....You ladies are awesome!!!! :hugs:


----------



## RNmommy

You know I get so upset when I see things like this....

The following is a post by a lady on another thread (she's so sweet)

"I went to the Dr this morning as Im now 2 days late. Ive had BFP's on saturday on one brand of tests and BFN on a different brand the next day. The urine test they did at the drs office came back and the nurse said she wasnt sure if it were negative or not , which is confusing, and I asked, "you dont know if its negative or positive?" and then she just said, "well its negative", so I had a blood test done this morning to measure quantitative hcg. 

My question is has anyone ever gotten a pos blood test when getting a neg or unsure result on a drs urine test???? "

Then some lady posted this as a response to it....

Just based on your charts....I would have never asked for a beta (just being honest). Your temps do not reflect a pregnancy at all. But to answer your question, yes it is possible to get a negative urine test and a + blood test. Best luck next cycle! 

I mean, come on...really??? That was posted by ChristinaRN. I just think it is so rude. I posted a response and told her it was wrong....


----------



## gueyilla1985

some people. well i want to as my regular dr to run a ov test on me but i dont know if i should ask


----------



## kasigirl

CaliGirl35 said:


> Yes it is! :( You said that you were doing the vitamin b6 now right? Are you doing prenatals as well?

I stopped taking the b6 after 2 months it was causing blurred vision and wasnt helping but I am doing prenatals


----------



## raelynn

I've seen some very rude responses on her before, including the one that made FertileMertile leave (I'm sure you all caught some of her posts before) I just don't understand why everyone just can't be supportive. I know this journey is hard and frustrating and it is a little painful seeing people with BFPs when you're still waiting but I am always happy for anyone with a BFP. They've been trying too and want it just as bad. There is no reason to be rude to others because you personally are in a difficult/emotional situation.

RN - I'm super stoked about that line! Here is hoping that it isn't just a nasty evap and is really the start of your BFP! I know they usually say evaps do not show up with dye color in them (although I've seen a few rare cases where they did) so if it is pink, lets hope!!

I'm off to go pee in a cup :rofl:


----------



## gueyilla1985

Im still holding me pee lol i think ill wait about anoother hour lol just to make sure its enough


----------



## raelynn

oh OPKs how you frustrate me, not that I expected any different :)
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0888.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 4









DSCN0889.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## RNmommy

Rae - No, I dont know what you're talking about with FertileMertile. What happened? Maybe I just dont remember. 

Anyways....
So, I took the test with me when I went to pick up my son and got a good look at it in the sunlight. Clearly an evap. But at least now I know what one looks like. The line looked like more of an indent but from the one side it looked like it had color. Just a nasty trick of the lighting....LOL!

So, will test tomorrow morning with a cheapie i think and save the frer.


----------



## raelynn

RNmommy said:


> Rae - No, I dont know what you're talking about with FertileMertile. What happened? Maybe I just dont remember.

It wasn't a huge big deal but she had a thread reminding everyone not to post OPK/HPT images in the main TTC thread since there are galleries for them and it is a rule (she had posted an OPK and was apologizing for upsetting anyone) and someone posted that they didn't want to see the images because they hate everyone who gets a BFP. FM left because she was uncomfortable getting a comment like that (she was already having a hard time) I just don't get stuff like that though, no reason to say you hate someone just because they have something you want.


----------



## gueyilla1985

raelynn said:


> RNmommy said:
> 
> 
> Rae - No, I dont know what you're talking about with FertileMertile. What happened? Maybe I just dont remember.
> 
> It wasn't a hug big deal but she had a thread reminding everyone not to post OPK/HPT images in the main TTC thread since there are galleries for them and it is a rule (she had posted an OPK and was apologizing for upsetting anyone) and someone posted that they didn't want to see the images because they hate everyone who gets a BFP. FM left because she was uncomfortable getting a comment like that (she was already having a hard time) I just don't get stuff like that though, no reason to say you hate someone just because they have something you want.Click to expand...

wow that is crazy!!


----------



## RNmommy

That wasnt here in our thread was it???


----------



## MrsGrimes

CaliGirl35 said:


> Is anyone taking FertilAid for women?

I am...what makes you ask?


----------



## raelynn

RNmommy said:


> That wasnt here in our thread was it???

Nope, it was just on the main TTC boards.


I cannot get over how great it is to see my ticker finally below a double digit wait for O even based off my 50 day cycle. Although it I O like last month it would be on CD 35 and that is just 7 days away! Now watch, because I'm all excited my body is gonna rebel again and give me a 90 day cycle or something :wacko:


----------



## Lisa92881

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is doing well! Nothing new to report on my end. OPKs still very light. :growlmad: Rae, they are way lighter than yours, so you can feel good about that at least! LOL :haha: I'm off to do more research on Soy b/c now I'm annoyed by this whole long cycle thing. I thought they were getting shorter but I was so wrong. :dohh:

Oh, and RN - Can't wait until Sat to hear about your :bfp: hehehe


----------



## MrsGrimes

I'm so glad that we have pleasant and amazing ladies on this thread. I do see some rude comments here and there and just can't understand why the need to be so hateful sometimes. Just don't get it.

RN - SO excited for you! Try not to stress out w/ all that testing...lol. I truly hope to see that you get your bfp soon!

Rae - I'm sure it is great to see that you're half way through your cycle. Yay!

As for me, nothing really new to report. Still feeling some ovulation pain but that's normal for me at this time. I've felt slight cramping on and off today but nothing else other than the wonderful bloating I seem to be having...always! Now it's just the waiting game...


----------



## annie00

hey sorry ladies i have been glued for FF!!!!! its awsome!!!! 

i Ovulated 16 days ago so my LP is 16 days long and i started my af this am but its ok bc im excited to chart again this month and do My OPKS..

Y dont yall come join us in the chat rooms.. It cost me 10 dollars for a 30 day VIP membership... OMG its sooo worth it!!!!

how is everyone??

anymore BFP?


----------



## raelynn

Lisa - Where are our eggies?? I think they got lost! :shrug:


----------



## Lisa92881

raelynn said:


> Lisa - Where are our eggies?? I think they got lost! :shrug:

:haha: Yes, they do seem to have taken a wrong turn somewhere!


----------



## MrsGrimes

annie00 said:


> hey sorry ladies i have been glued for FF!!!!! its awsome!!!!
> 
> i Ovulated 16 days ago so my LP is 16 days long and i started my af this am but its ok bc im excited to chart again this month and do My OPKS..
> 
> Y dont yall come join us in the chat rooms.. It cost me 10 dollars for a 30 day VIP membership... OMG its sooo worth it!!!!
> 
> how is everyone??
> 
> anymore BFP?

So sorry that you got your af...but so happy to see that you are good and ready to start the next cycle. Way to be positive!


----------



## gueyilla1985

did anyone have painful ov pain or some really bad cramping around ov time?


----------



## Lisa92881

OOOOH! I think I'm getting close to OV!!! Just POAS again and it was much darker than this afternoon, and the darkest I've seen this cycle!! :happydance: I came back downstairs and my hubby was half asleep on the couch, and I said to him, "Nevermind, you don't get tonight off!! Don't fall asleep!" I even showed him my stick...he was not amused! :haha:


----------



## Lisa92881

gueyilla1985 said:


> did anyone have painful ov pain or some really bad cramping around ov time?

I've been having pinchy/sharp cramps on my right side, today and yesterday. Makes sense if I am really leading up to OV. Amazing what we notice when paying attention to our bodies, isn't it??


----------



## CaliGirl35

raelynn said:


> oh OPKs how you frustrate me, not that I expected any different :)

Rae- weird... thats actually how mine looked last monthe when they must have actually been positive. I got them like that 3 days in a row.... and according to FF and when I think I O'd this month (didnt test since hubby was gone anyway and I knew I would miss it... but I got that EWCM, so thats when I am assuming I O'd this mo.) But anyway... since they were like that right after I thought it was not quite positive... but it must have been.. you should BD just in case!!! ;)


----------



## CaliGirl35

MrsGrimes said:


> CaliGirl35 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone taking FertilAid for women?
> 
> I am...what makes you ask?Click to expand...

I was curious about it... I had just read some stuff on it, and how women who are having trouble TTC that it is the first thing that they should try, and that there is also one for the OH as well.. how many months have you been TTC, and also, how long have you been taking it?


----------



## CaliGirl35

Lisa92881 said:


> OOOOH! I think I'm getting close to OV!!! Just POAS again and it was much darker than this afternoon, and the darkest I've seen this cycle!! :happydance: I came back downstairs and my hubby was half asleep on the couch, and I said to him, "Nevermind, you don't get tonight off!! Don't fall asleep!" I even showed him my stick...he was not amused! :haha:

:rofl: Thats so funny!!! Tell him to just give you the quickie, and then he can go right back to sleep!!!! :haha:

And yeah, as for this things we notice when we actually start paying attention!! It makes me wonder if I always had these symptoms, and just never noticed them before... then it makes me wonder HOW could I never have paid attention or noticed any of it before??!!! :shrug:


----------



## raelynn

Lisa92881 said:


> OOOOH! I think I'm getting close to OV!!! Just POAS again and it was much darker than this afternoon, and the darkest I've seen this cycle!! :happydance: I came back downstairs and my hubby was half asleep on the couch, and I said to him, "Nevermind, you don't get tonight off!! Don't fall asleep!" I even showed him my stick...he was not amused! :haha:

Yay! So excited for you!


----------



## raelynn

CaliGirl35 said:


> raelynn said:
> 
> 
> oh OPKs how you frustrate me, not that I expected any different :)
> 
> Rae- weird... thats actually how mine looked last monthe when they must have actually been positive. I got them like that 3 days in a row.... and according to FF and when I think I O'd this month (didnt test since hubby was gone anyway and I knew I would miss it... but I got that EWCM, so thats when I am assuming I O'd this mo.) But anyway... since they were like that right after I thought it was not quite positive... but it must have been.. you should BD just in case!!! ;)Click to expand...

Hubby and I are sticking with it. Every other day until ovulation is confirmed or AF shows. I had a bunch of EWCM last night and tonight my cervix is high soft and open tonight (as far as I can tell) so hoping it is coming soon! I only have 8 OPKs left!


----------



## CaliGirl35

wooo-hooo!!! FX that you get the BFP any day!!! I bet with the EWCM its either tomorrow!! Hopefully a few days earlier than last month!! :)


----------



## KendraNoell

Still sick... this is freakin nuts and I'm grumpy and tired and irritated. Needless to say I'd rather get some much-needed sleep tonight then try to BD when I don't even understand wtf is going on with my OPK's.


----------



## gueyilla1985

Lisa92881 said:


> gueyilla1985 said:
> 
> 
> did anyone have painful ov pain or some really bad cramping around ov time?
> 
> I've been having pinchy/sharp cramps on my right side, today and yesterday. Makes sense if I am really leading up to OV. Amazing what we notice when paying attention to our bodies, isn't it??Click to expand...

yeah i started to notice so much about my body now that i didnt know or even thought about before i started ttc


----------



## CaliGirl35

Going to sleep now... night ladies.. FX for those of you who are going to BD tonight!!! LOL ;)

Kendra... feel better hun.

Babydust to us all!!! xx
Talk tomorrow!


----------



## RNmommy

Good morning ladies!!!

Gueyilla - Yeah, I had some really bad cramping and aching (especially on the right side) when it was O time!!!

Rae - YEAY!!!! You're gonna O!!!!

Lisa - That is too funny!!!! Your husband was probably like..."This damn woman won't leave me alone...." LOL!!!! Its a catch 22. They complain whether they get it or dont get it...hahahaha

Kendra - Im sorry that you're still not feeling good.


Well, I didnt get to test this morning. My tests are in my bathroom and my in-laws are shacked up in our room until they leave tomorrow. LOL!
So, maybe I'll pee on a $tree cheapie later.

Talk to you ladies later. Hope everyone has a god day.


----------



## mk8

Hey fellow ttcers. I'm an addict- in ladies posting via phone. 

So, was meant to Bd last night but dh rolled in at 330aM drunk. Disturbed my sleep so unsure if my temp hike was real or not. Hmpf. 

Q on opk- if they.are almost same colour, that's pos right? Says so on my packet.


----------



## RNmommy

The OPKs are supposed to be the same as the control line or darker for a +. But Ive heard some people say that if half of the line is the same as the control line, then its positive. I dont know....Its all so confusing...LOL!!!!


Well, ladies....I went to the bathroom earlier and there was a little bit of pink when I wiped. Which is normal for me when AF is on her way. So I guess Im out this month. I think its too late on to be IB. :(
Hopefully my doc will up my dose of Clomid next month. :)


----------



## gueyilla1985

Im sorry RN...
my temp went below the coveline today i guess im not gonna get preggo this time


----------



## RNmommy

Well, Im back from running around doing some shopping and having lunch. I had put a tampon in and when I took it out there was only one tiny spot of pink tinged CM on it. 
So....Im thinking AF might start tomorrow instead of today.


----------



## gueyilla1985

RNmommy said:


> Well, Im back from running around doing some shopping and having lunch. I had put a tampon in and when I took it out there was only one tiny spot of pink tinged CM on it.
> So....Im thinking AF might start tomorrow instead of today.

maybe its not a bad thing maybe its not the :witch:


----------



## kasigirl

Alright ladies TMI ahead read at your own risk! As you all know my luteal phase is around 7 days which means this month I should O around the 13th. I have had some lower backaches yesterday and today but a bit ago I had loads of ewcm! I am hoping that my O is just around the corner! :) I am using opks and havent gotten a positive yet but maybe this weekend? that could mean I will have a 10 or more day luteal phase! :dance:


----------



## gueyilla1985

ooohhh i cant wait to see your +opk!!!


----------



## MrsGrimes

Happy Friday Ladies! Hope you all are doing well...

Cali - This is my 4th cycle of being on Fertilaid for Women. It has given me energy, made my hair & nails grow, increased my libido while of course giving me proper nutrition. I've researched it a ton and have seen that many women dealing with PCOS or other infertility issues have benefitted most from it. I've never had those issues...I ovulate, have regular periods I've just never been pregnant. So, I was trying it out to see if it helped any. However, I've been taking a multi-vitamin with it all this time and JUST recently found out that the makers of fertilaid recommend that you don't take vitamins along with their vitamin b/c of the added folate, iron, etc., that can actually be a hindrance. So, I've decided to stop taking the multi-vitamin to see if that helps any. I've decided to take this for 6 months and discontinue if nothing happens. I can tell that it's been balancing my hormones though. It lengthened my cycles in the beginning just by a couple days and then took it back to 28 days. My dh just started taking fertilaid for men just this cycle and even though they say to take it at least 3 months for maximum effect, he has already noticed the changes in his body. We've noticed that it's actually helped him to physically increase his semen as well. I've taken fertilaid cm and it works amazingly! I noticed the difference within in a week! I actually don't get ewcm on my own. When I took the fertilaid cm, it increased my cm like crazy and actually caused me to have ewcm for the first time. It also increases your libido as well. So...needless to say, I have nothing but great things to say about it. I can definitely see that it has helped more ladies who have had issues with their cycles rather than regular 28 day cycle women, however it still has helped everyone. 

RN - so sorry to hear that you may be out. I hope that it's not what you think! 

Kasi - hoping you see your pos opk very soon! 

Gueyilla - don't lose hope. I've seen the pregnancy charts that are for public view on the ff site and there are some temps there have ones that drop below the coverline and still become pregnant. FX'd!


----------



## pinkanhopeful

Evening ladies - hope everyone is good and collecting :dust: for everyone





kasigirl said:


> Alright ladies TMI ahead read at your own risk! As you all know my luteal phase is around 7 days which means this month I should O around the 13th. I have had some lower backaches yesterday and today but a bit ago I had loads of ewcm! I am hoping that my O is just around the corner! :) I am using opks and havent gotten a positive yet but maybe this weekend? that could mean I will have a 10 or more day luteal phase! :dance:

I am the same too, I expected to have a +ive OPK by now so hopeing for one tomorrow and BD tonight and still sticking to bd every other day. What time of day does everyone do their OPK? and unsure about CM before O what should it look like?


----------



## pinkanhopeful

RN - sorry to hear the :witch: maybe on her way


----------



## Lisa92881

:wohoo: Finally a positive OPK!!!! Last night's was just about positive, then this morning and this afternoon they have been very positive!!! Yipeeeee!! I'm actually amazed at how clearly positive they are. I didn't have 100% faith in the IC's, which is why I was also throwing in a CB digi or CVS brand once in a while. But now I'm totally converted to IC's! Hopefully I won't need them anymore though, hehe. :thumbup: Luckily, hubby was able to rally last night, and he only laughed at me a little when I was jumping around like a crazy lady because of my excitment over ovulating! :blush:

How's everyone else today??

RN - FX that it was a case of late IB!


----------



## Lisa92881

pinkanhopeful said:


> I am the same too, I expected to have a +ive OPK by now so hopeing for one tomorrow and BD tonight and still sticking to bd every other day. What time of day does everyone do their OPK? and unsure about CM before O what should it look like?

I would recommend doing your OPKs in the afternoon and/or evening. I've read that the LH builds up in your body throughout the day. Yesterday I did one at 4pm - line was very light, 9pm - line was much darker and nearly positive. It was pretty much the same color as the control line, kind of like half the line was darker. Hard to explain, and I was sometimes confused when I read other people describe a positive....but you'll know it when you see it. 

I also noticed that yesterday and today I would have a sudden "wet" feeling :blush: a couple times during the day, and when I went to the bathroom it would be clear CM. 

Good luck!


----------



## kasigirl

pink, I test first thing every morning :)


----------



## gueyilla1985

OMG!!!! Im having the worst sore crampy feeling ever also a weird fluttery feeling and creamy white cm wth...


----------



## MrsGrimes

pinkanhopeful said:


> Evening ladies - hope everyone is good and collecting :dust: for everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kasigirl said:
> 
> 
> Alright ladies TMI ahead read at your own risk! As you all know my luteal phase is around 7 days which means this month I should O around the 13th. I have had some lower backaches yesterday and today but a bit ago I had loads of ewcm! I am hoping that my O is just around the corner! :) I am using opks and havent gotten a positive yet but maybe this weekend? that could mean I will have a 10 or more day luteal phase! :dance:
> 
> I am the same too, I expected to have a +ive OPK by now so hopeing for one tomorrow and BD tonight and still sticking to bd every other day. What time of day does everyone do their OPK? and unsure about CM before O what should it look like?Click to expand...

It is best test w/ an opk during the afternoon/evening time. I've always done it my fmu b/c it's just easier but I later found out that the fmu could sometimes be misleading and give you a false positive. True story: Just yesterday, my best friend called me and told me that she got a pos opk after taking her fmu. She then took it again after that and saw that it was a neg opk. I told her what I had found out about the fmu and how it can be misleading when detecting the LH in your urine. So, like Lisa said, do it later in the day. I tested with opk's later in the day this cycle for the first time and I was able to really pinpoint when I ovulated by taking it in the evening time and then in the morning and then the following day as well if need be. I had 3 pos opk's so after testing the 4th one and got a neg opk, I knew that I was at that moment ovulating. Your cm should be ewcm or watery before ovulation. Hope that helps!


----------



## MrsGrimes

Lisa92881 said:


> :wohoo: Finally a positive OPK!!!! Last night's was just about positive, then this morning and this afternoon they have been very positive!!! Yipeeeee!! I'm actually amazed at how clearly positive they are. I didn't have 100% faith in the IC's, which is why I was also throwing in a CB digi or CVS brand once in a while. But now I'm totally converted to IC's! Hopefully I won't need them anymore though, hehe. :thumbup: Luckily, hubby was able to rally last night, and he only laughed at me a little when I was jumping around like a crazy lady because of my excitment over ovulating! :blush:
> 
> How's everyone else today??
> 
> RN - FX that it was a case of late IB!

SO happy that you got your pos opk!! How very exciting! I know the feeling, I was jumping up and down when I saw my smiley face on my opk and my dh was like...wth?! He soon found out what I was so excited about. They just have no idea! Continue to get that bd'ing in! FX'd for you girlie!


----------



## RNmommy

KasiGirl - Thats awesome. Gives that eggie plenty of time to implant!!!!!

Lisa - YAY for the +OPK!!!! Just think, in a couple of weeks you could be getting a diff kind of + test!!!!!

Mrs Grimes - I read that its not good to use FMU too for the OPKs. The papers that came with mine told me to test between 10am and 8pm. And it did say about the LH building up in your system during the day. I did it a couple of times with FMU just to see what it would do and it gaves me complete negatives each time. Thats funny that your friends was +. Goes to show how diff every woman is. Gotta love the stuff we go through, huh? LOL!!!


Well ladies, still no AF and the pink tinged CM is gone. :shrug:
But I dont "feel" anything right now. No cramping...no nothing. My bbs are still alittle sore but not much other than that.


----------



## kasigirl

ok ladies! no more early morning opks! gonna test when I get home tonite! :) lets hope for some good news!


----------



## raelynn

Well ladies, I am officially on vacation! Woohoo! I'm talking to you from Anaheim, California! Anyway, I'm going to be a bit scarce but we have internet so I'll try to at least catch up most nights. Unfortunately since I only got 3 hours of sleep and then went through a time zone change my temps today would not be totally reliable but I did temp at home before I left super early this morning and it was a good dip in temp so maybe ovulation dip?? But like I said, not dependable. Is it bad that when I fell asleep on the plane I actually considered whipping out my thermometer and checking my temp when I woke out. Hey psycho lady with the thermometer! LOL! But, I woke up with major O pains so good sign maybe or just weird airplane body behavior. Lots of EWCM today though!

Lisa - SOOOOO excited you got your positive OPK! Send those good O vibes my way!

RN - I'm hoping with everything I've got you're just having implantation spotting or something and not out really.

Love and good luck to all my girls! Now I'm off to a hockey game. Go Ducks :)


----------



## kasigirl

Rae woo hoo enjoy your vacation! :) 


Guess what ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got home and immediately did an OPK test and it was positive! Yay! I am hoping I Ovulate in the next day or two then that means my luteal phase would be 11-12 days! I am super excited.. take a look! It's a bit fuzzy but it's a smiley! :)
 



Attached Files:







2011-04-08_17.38.41.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Lisa92881

Rae - Have a GREAT vacation!! I am def sending my O vibes your way! 

Kasi - Hooray for that smiley!! We'll be TWW buddies!!


----------



## kasigirl

Lisa92881 said:


> Rae - Have a GREAT vacation!! I am def sending my O vibes your way!
> 
> Kasi - Hooray for that smiley!! We'll be TWW buddies!!


Sounds good! :) Although I have never experienced a two week wait! This is a new and exciting adventure since my Luteal phase has been 6-7 days for a few months! :happydance:


----------



## Lisa92881

Well hopefully this time it will be long enough for that little bean to stick!! Now, go :sex:!!! Hahaha.


----------



## kasigirl

I plan on it! :) Let's hope the hubby comes home happy! He's gonna get it and he doesn't even know it yet! LOL


----------



## Lisa92881

Hahaha! Oh our poor hubbies! So used and abused. My hubby and I finished dinner, and were watching tv, and he turns to me and goes, "Soooo....do you want to :sex: now? Cause I was gonna put a movie on..." LOL! So romantic! So obviously we went upstairs and DTD, and he's now watching his movie undisturbed! :winkwink:


----------



## kasigirl

Awesome! At least he warned you before he was upset when you interrupted his movie for some BD'ing LOL


----------



## Lisa92881

Hahah! He was so funny, he said it hesitantly like he didn't know if I'd be annoyed by him asking so un-romatically....but I was just like SURE LET'S GO! :rofl:


----------



## kasigirl

Let's hope this is the story you can tell your future DD or DS about the night they were conceived! LOL 

Or maybe not tell them but a joke between you and the hubs! :happydance:


----------



## Lisa92881

:haha: Yes def!!

Good luck to you tonight, I hope the :spermy: gets where it needs to be!!

:dust: to all of you lovely ladies!!


----------



## kasigirl

Same to you! :)


----------



## gueyilla1985

i hope that the :spermy: catches all our eggys lol and the :witch: STAYS THE HELL AWAY!!!


----------



## KendraNoell

Got pneumonia now... I knew I was sicker than I was getting credit for. Gonna try to rest all weekend. Hope you ladies have a great weekend doing all the baby dances :)


----------



## Baby4u14

And the 2 week wait starts.... Yay!! :(


----------



## gueyilla1985

This time needs to go by faster!!


----------



## Baby4u14

gueyilla1985 said:


> This time needs to go by faster!!

I know right!! My temp Rose morning!! Yay??


----------



## RNmommy

Lisa & Kasi - You ladies are so funny. And yes, our poor husbands that just get used & abused. LOL!!!! But when we stop wanting it so much they're gonna be like ....WTH??? LOL!!

Rae - YAY for vacation. Have fun!!!! We'll miss you!!!!!

Kendra - Oh my. Make sure you get plenty of sleep, take your medication and stay hydrated!!!!!


So, I woke up this morning and my bbs still hurt like hell!!!! No more pink tinged CM. I didn't test this morning because I wanted to wait another day or two to see if the :witch: shows.


----------



## raelynn

Lisa92881 said:


> Hahaha! Oh our poor hubbies! So used and abused. My hubby and I finished dinner, and were watching tv, and he turns to me and goes, "Soooo....do you want to :sex: now? Cause I was gonna put a movie on..." LOL! So romantic! So obviously we went upstairs and DTD, and he's now watching his movie undisturbed! :winkwink:

LOL Lisa this cracked me up. I've been having to stick with it for hubby too as in "Ok, but if you're too tired tonight you know that means we're going to tomorrow" Never thought we'd be in this position.


----------



## raelynn

RN - YAY!!! So glad the witch is keeping at bay for now. I'm so hoping that was just implantation spotting and you're still working on cooking that little bean!

Kendra - I am so sorry you're sick honey! I hope you start feeling better soon. I know how you feel, I had the flew last cycle which landed right around when I apparently ovulated (wasn't testing at that point since I was sick in bed) Hope you have a speedy recovery!

So hubby is still asleep in bed. Must have worn him out last night :winkwink: But, I may finally have some good news. My temps went back up this morning. I know it is going to take a while for my body to adjust to this new timezone so I'm not getting my hopes up yet but this room is much colder than we keep our room at home so you would think they'd be lower if anything. Plus, I had a really negative OPK yesterday (not like the mega dark ones I've been having lately) and had those really sharp O pains on the plane. We'll see. Hopefully temps stay up over the next few days.

I swear I am starting to hate these OPKs since I can't tell what is actually a positive for me. I might actually suck it up and invest in some digi's or a monitor if we're out this cycle since my long cycles + not knowing when I ovulate = me wearing hubby out very early on and both of us are feeling a bit like robots at this stage


----------



## RNmommy

Ooh Rae!!! I bet you O'd!!!!! You're gonna conceive your little bean on vacay. Thats so sweet!!!!


----------



## raelynn

RN - how many dpo are you up to now?


----------



## RNmommy

Hey Rae -

Im CD30 and 13DPO. No AF but Im pretty sure Im not preggers. I just feel like the :witch: is coming.


----------



## raelynn

Aw I hope it doesn't. Are you going to test again tomorrow? How long is your luteal phase normally?


----------



## RNmommy

I honestly dont know how long my LP is because this is the first month that Ive tracked my O. And I know I O'd around the time I thought because my blood work showed I did. So I dont know. :shrug:
Im guessing that I'll get AF within the next day or 2.


----------



## raelynn

Well, keep us updated. We're all keeping our fingers crossed for you!


----------



## MrsGrimes

kasigirl said:


> Rae woo hoo enjoy your vacation! :)
> 
> 
> Guess what ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got home and immediately did an OPK test and it was positive! Yay! I am hoping I Ovulate in the next day or two then that means my luteal phase would be 11-12 days! I am super excited.. take a look! It's a bit fuzzy but it's a smiley! :)

Don't you just LOVE seeing that smiley face. It always puts a huge smile on my face for sure! Happy Bd'ing to You!


----------



## gueyilla1985

So i had a temp rise today!!! yay!! i hope this is it!!


----------



## MrsGrimes

Rn - Yes, keeping our fx'd for you! 

Rae - Have a wonderful time in CA. Have not visited there yet but dh and I are making plans this summer to take a trip out there. Enjoy your time and catch that egg while relaxing!

Baby Dust to all you ladies! :)


----------



## MrsGrimes

Gueyilla - wonderful news! Hope this it for you also!


----------



## gueyilla1985

I hope that i get my :bfp: soon


----------



## Baby4u14

gueyilla1985 said:


> I hope that i get my :bfp: soon

U not the only one!!!!


----------



## kasigirl

MrsGrimes said:


> kasigirl said:
> 
> 
> Rae woo hoo enjoy your vacation! :)
> 
> 
> Guess what ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got home and immediately did an OPK test and it was positive! Yay! I am hoping I Ovulate in the next day or two then that means my luteal phase would be 11-12 days! I am super excited.. take a look! It's a bit fuzzy but it's a smiley! :)
> 
> Don't you just LOVE seeing that smiley face. It always puts a huge smile on my face for sure! Happy Bd'ing to You!Click to expand...

It was great! When my hubby got home I was so excited! :) He said apparently the smiley on the test results in a smiley on the wifey! :) Needless to say we bd'd last night! :happydance:


----------



## Lisa92881

Well there sure is a lot of BD'ing going on with this thread! I love it! Haha!

Kendra - Oh my!! Hope you feel better soon! :hugs:

Rae - Woohoo, I think this is it!! A little vacation beanie!!

RN - Hope AF stays away. I have a good feeling!

Come on :bfp:s!!!


----------



## kasigirl

Lisa92881 said:


> Well there sure is a lot of BD'ing going on with this thread! I love it! Haha!
> 
> Kendra - Oh my!! Hope you feel better soon! :hugs:
> 
> Rae - Woohoo, I think this is it!! A little vacation beanie!!
> 
> RN - Hope AF stays away. I have a good feeling!
> 
> Come on :bfp:s!!!

Yes there is! :) BD'd again this morning! :) Gotta get the eggy! so I tested with an OPK digital again a few hours after getting up and it was negative... is it possible to only get one positive result? Or could my body be trying to ovulate but nothing and i will eventually ovulate around day 20 like normal? 

Who knows! But i am going to try and be positive that my luteal phase has shifted at least! :) 

Hope everyone is having a great Saturday!


----------



## Lisa92881

I believe it's possible to only get one positive OPK, if you ovulated yesterday or late last night. I too am choosing to believe that you ovulated early and your LP will now be long enough to hang onto that bean. :)

I just looked up my EDD based on ovulation today - Dec. 31st!! Happy New Year! :thumbup:


----------



## kasigirl

Lisa92881 said:


> I believe it's possible to only get one positive OPK, if you ovulated yesterday or late last night. I too am choosing to believe that you ovulated early and your LP will now be long enough to hang onto that bean. :)
> 
> I just looked up my EDD based on ovulation today - Dec. 31st!! Happy New Year! :thumbup:

I am an optimistic person so I vote that i ovulated! LOL but time will tell... lets hope my temps go up! :) They were up this morning but I took my temp about 2 hours later than normal so I can't go off of that tomorrow will tell! 

Based on my ovulation date I would be the 30th or 31st! So exciting! I could use the tax deduction! LOL or I would love to start the new year with a new family member! I am definitely not picky! :happydance:


----------



## kasigirl

It's official! I am a POAS addict LOL! Up until this month I have never used the OPK's, but today I have used 3! I got a smiley yesterday but was skeptical! LOL So I checked twice this morning both were negative and then when I just got home I did another one and lo and behold another smiley! :) Woo hoo I am ovulating way earlier than last month!


----------



## Lisa92881

YAAAAY!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## RNmommy

YAY LADIES!!!! Catch those eggies!!!!!!


----------



## gueyilla1985

YAY!!! i want my :baby:


----------



## RNmommy

AF still hasn't shown up. Im CD31 and 14DPO. :shrug:


----------



## gueyilla1985

Dam her she needs to either come or let you get you :bfp:
AFM: my temp went up a little i think this is good?


----------



## Lisa92881

RNmommy said:


> AF still hasn't shown up. Im CD31 and 14DPO. :shrug:

Yay! What's your usualy LP length??


----------



## Lisa92881

LOL....my ticker just cracked me up. :rofl:


----------



## CaliGirl35

MrsGrimes- I am going to look into getting fertilaid if I don't get preggo this next cycle.... thanks for the info..

Rae- have a great vacation!! FX that you get your sticky bean while being here in Cali!! ;)

Kendra, I can't believe it you poor thing!! I hope you get better SOON! :(

RnMommy- I hope that bitch stays away!!! Are you going to test this morning?


Lisa, Kasi and Gueyilla- FX for you ladies!!! We are due to get some more BFP's in our group!!! :)

So I leave for Cabo a week from today.. AF will show up on like day 2 of vacation! :( lol But I am excited for her to get here, so I can try again!!!! it was weird this month, knowing that I am def not preggo, since hubby was out of town when I O'd... so, that and the fact that we were doing Mexico, we just skipped this month. I am just praying that next month it works and we get preggo again. Went to a BBQ last night at a friends house... she is preggo, and so is my best friend..who was there also... I am so excited for them. But couldn't help but feel like... wow, I should be sitting there with them exchanging preg symptoms and body changes with them! One of them is 18 weeks and the other is 16 1/2 weeks, I should have been 7 months at this point, had I not had the MC... so I am excited for them, but I have to admit, I was jealous and feeling a tad depressed... :(


----------



## Lisa92881

CaliGirl35 said:


> MrsGrimes- I am going to look into getting fertilaid if I don't get preggo this next cycle.... thanks for the info..
> 
> Rae- have a great vacation!! FX that you get your sticky bean while being here in Cali!! ;)
> 
> Kendra, I can't believe it you poor thing!! I hope you get better SOON! :(
> 
> RnMommy- I hope that bitch stays away!!! Are you going to test this morning?
> 
> 
> Lisa, Kasi and Gueyilla- FX for you ladies!!! We are due to get some more BFP's in our group!!! :)
> 
> So I leave for Cabo a week from today.. AF will show up on like day 2 of vacation! :( lol But I am excited for her to get here, so I can try again!!!! it was weird this month, knowing that I am def not preggo, since hubby was out of town when I O'd... so, that and the fact that we were doing Mexico, we just skipped this month. I am just praying that next month it works and we get preggo again. Went to a BBQ last night at a friends house... she is preggo, and so is my best friend..who was there also... I am so excited for them. But couldn't help but feel like... wow, I should be sitting there with them exchanging preg symptoms and body changes with them! One of them is 18 weeks and the other is 16 1/2 weeks, I should have been 7 months at this point, had I not had the MC... so I am excited for them, but I have to
> admit, I was jealous and feeling a tad depressed... :(

:hugs: It's so hard when it seems like you're surrounded by pregnancy. You get that pang of jealousy, then feel guilty for feeling jealous. :dohh: We are going to a friend's daughter's 4th bday party later this afternoon...I was talking to her this morning and she was saying how yesterday was the kid's party, and today's party is for family and a few friends who don't have kids. That made me a little sad. :nope: I'm not the only one, but I'm of course a little jealous I'm not in the other group! 

Speaking of jealousy -- I am SO JEALOUS you're going to Cabo!! :haha:


----------



## CaliGirl35

Lisa92881 said:


> CaliGirl35 said:
> 
> 
> MrsGrimes- I am going to look into getting fertilaid if I don't get preggo this next cycle.... thanks for the info..
> 
> Rae- have a great vacation!! FX that you get your sticky bean while being here in Cali!! ;)
> 
> Kendra, I can't believe it you poor thing!! I hope you get better SOON! :(
> 
> RnMommy- I hope that bitch stays away!!! Are you going to test this morning?
> 
> 
> Lisa, Kasi and Gueyilla- FX for you ladies!!! We are due to get some more BFP's in our group!!! :)
> 
> So I leave for Cabo a week from today.. AF will show up on like day 2 of vacation! :( lol But I am excited for her to get here, so I can try again!!!! it was weird this month, knowing that I am def not preggo, since hubby was out of town when I O'd... so, that and the fact that we were doing Mexico, we just skipped this month. I am just praying that next month it works and we get preggo again. Went to a BBQ last night at a friends house... she is preggo, and so is my best friend..who was there also... I am so excited for them. But couldn't help but feel like... wow, I should be sitting there with them exchanging preg symptoms and body changes with them! One of them is 18 weeks and the other is 16 1/2 weeks, I should have been 7 months at this point, had I not had the MC... so I am excited for them, but I have to
> admit, I was jealous and feeling a tad depressed... :(
> 
> :hugs: It's so hard when it seems like you're surrounded by pregnancy. You get that pang of jealousy, then feel guilty for feeling jealous. :dohh: We are going to a friend's daughter's 4th bday party later this afternoon...I was talking to her this morning and she was saying how yesterday was the kid's party, and today's party is for family and a few friends who don't have kids. That made me a little sad. :nope: I'm not the only one, but I'm of course a little jealous I'm not in the other group!
> 
> Speaking of jealousy -- I am SO JEALOUS you're going to Cabo!! :haha:Click to expand...

Its so true!!! I was jealous, then I totally felt guilty this morning that I was jealous! :shrug: Just think... next year you will be invited to the Kid's party!! ;) 

LOL!!! I am SO excited to go to Cabo :happydance: I have never even been to Mexico so it should be a blast! Short trip... Sunday to Thursday, but at least we will be there by 11:50 am Sunday... so we will get the rest of that day, and then 3 full days! There are 9 of us going! The rest of the group is leaving this Thursday!!! 

I am excited to go... but super excited that we are going to be trying again when we come home!!! I should O the week after we come home!! This month I had EWCM at CD9... and them had CM for a week. So I think I O around CD 13- 14.. But I didn't take any OPK's cause I didnt want to waste the money, since he was gone, and going to Mexico, I didnt want to take the chance of being preggo, and partying for 4 days!! FX that I actually did O this month, and that I will next month! ;)


----------



## pinkanhopeful

Hey ladies did my opk today and got a positive yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

so can I join the TWW with Lisa and Kasigirl??? FX that those :sperm: get those eggies 



FX still for RN 

Kendra - Sorry to hear you are still poorly


----------



## gueyilla1985

yay! i love seeing smiley faces!!! IF i dont get my :bfp: im gonna try those lol


----------



## mk8

pinkanhopeful said:


> Hey ladies did my opk today and got a positive yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> so can I join the TWW with Lisa and Kasigirl??? FX that those :sperm: get those eggies
> 
> View attachment 191200
> 
> 
> FX still for RN
> 
> Kendra - Sorry to hear you are still poorly

YAY pink! I am also on the TWW... Here's hoping it's our month my fellow TTC ladies! 

I went to a christening today, seeing those little ones made me wanna grab one and do a runner. haha (clearly i didn't in case you think I have gone completely nuts!)

I am 5DPO but I feel as though AF may arrive soon :( Boobs really sore - have been for past few days. This is what happened last month. HMPF!

Kendra- sorry to hear you are ill. Hope you get well soon.

RN- sooooo excited. I hope I hear good news when I next log in!


----------



## pinkanhopeful

mk8 said:


> pinkanhopeful said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies did my opk today and got a positive yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> so can I join the TWW with Lisa and Kasigirl??? FX that those :sperm: get those eggies
> 
> View attachment 191200
> 
> 
> FX still for RN
> 
> Kendra - Sorry to hear you are still poorly
> 
> YAY pink! I am also on the TWW... Here's hoping it's our month my fellow TTC ladies!
> 
> 
> I went to a christening today, seeing those little ones made me wanna grab one and do a runner. haha (clearly i didn't in case you think I have gone completely nuts!)
> 
> I am 5DPO but I feel as though AF may arrive soon :( Boobs really sore - have been for past few days. This is what happened last month. HMPF!
> 
> Kendra- sorry to hear you are ill. Hope you get well soon.
> 
> RN- sooooo excited. I hope I hear good news when I next log in!Click to expand...

I know, I am chief bridesmaid at a wedding next sunday and I know there will be loads of kids there and I want one so come on ladies this is the month for us all to hold on to those beans xxx

I know what you mean about the DH - he has never had so much :sex: and now he is complaining,:haha: I keep telling him we arent going to have a baby just sleeping next to each other and now I have a smiley face gonna BD tomorrow night too as already jumped DH today :thumbup: FX girlies


----------



## RNmommy

Well ladies. I just took an Answer early result test and got a BFN!!!! 
Ive had one more episode of pink tinged CM when I wiped but nothing else. Im getting a little crampy. So we'll see. 
Im a little upset. Sure enough some hint of a line would have appeared by now. Im 14DPO and CD31. 
I wish the :witch: would just show up already so I can move onto the next cycle and my next round of Clomid. 
But hey, at least if AF shows in the next day or two it means I had a "normal" cycle this month and that is great!!! First one Ive had in about a year!!!!!


----------



## gueyilla1985

RNmommy said:


> Well ladies. I just took an Answer early result test and got a BFN!!!!
> Ive had one more episode of pink tinged CM when I wiped but nothing else. Im getting a little crampy. So we'll see.
> Im a little upset. Sure enough some hint of a line would have appeared by now. Im 14DPO and CD31.
> I wish the :witch: would just show up already so I can move onto the next cycle and my next round of Clomid.
> But hey, at least if AF shows in the next day or two it means I had a "normal" cycle this month and that is great!!! First one Ive had in about a year!!!!!

I hope you get a :bfp: hun :hugs:


----------



## Lisa92881

Pink - Yay! Another TWW buddy!! 

Earlier when I was at my friend's house, I rubbed her fertility god statue that she got in Hawaii on her honeymoon, hoping it helps!! :thumbup: I also had plans last night that got cancelled last minute, which allowed me to come home and BD with the hubby (tried earlier in the day but were too rushed, lol) otherwise we would have missed each other since he was going out...I'm hoping that was a little "divine intervention". :winkwink:

I also wanted your opinions ladies, when do you think we've had "enough" :sex:..... 

Thurs - Almost pos OPK at night, BD'd
Fri - Pos OPK in morning, BD'd
Sat - OPK still pos in the morning, BD'd
Sun (today) - OPK neg, still dark but not pos anymore, BD'd 

Should we BD tomorrow too? I ask because this week is going to be crazy for my hubby at work and I know he'll get home late, and I can already sense that he's ready for a day off, lol


----------



## raelynn

Hey ladies. I've come to the conclusion that my temps are just teasing me. They went way up yesterday just to drop back down. Probably just jet lag catching up with me. Cruel cruel joke. Anyways, didn't take an OPK yesterday since it is hard to find time to pee in a cup when busy running around all day. It's not like I carry an OPK and a disposable cup around with me :) Ugh. Still no clue if I'm going to O this cycle. It's one thing if we just miss it this cycle, it is another thing all together if I never get my temp rise and I just don't ovulate. 4 more days until last month's O day passes. I hate all this waiting and not being sure.

RN - I'm so hoping your AF is not gonna show. Maybe it is just taking a while for it to show up on a test.

All you ladies now in the 2ww - Good luck and baby dust!


----------



## kasigirl

Yay Pink! Welcome to the TWW! :) 

RN let's hope that you o'd later than you thought and just need more time for it to show up on a test! :)

Well ladies... I officially O'd on Friday or Saturday! FF finally confirmed it! Woo hoo! I shouldn't see AF for at least a week to 10 days! I am sooo excited! 

Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## KendraNoell

Feeling better today... even tried to BD with hubby last night, but after a few to drink he couldn't really finish. Gah. So anyone know what the 21 day progesterone test is? I just realized that's the blood work I'm getting done on the 15th. It's exactly 21 days into my cycle.


----------



## mk8

rn- hopefully your bfp is just a bit shy! 

lisa- i think youre good to let the hubby rest a bit. hehheh

took my temp this am- v depressed. 6dpo and it dropped to just above coverline. boobs sore too. not a good sign. :(


----------



## Baby4u14

Hola ladies! So I have been getting a positive OPK sinc like last week but today jus for fun i tested and for 1ce the test line was dark!! like darker than the control line! Im like i thought i already ovulated?? Im so confused! I think my temp was up yesterday but still!!


----------



## mk8

Baby, so you got pos opk last week? And your temp rose last week?


----------



## gueyilla1985

baby-maybe you already ov..


----------



## Baby4u14

mk8 said:


> Baby, so you got pos opk last week? And your temp rose last week?

Well at least I think so. When I first started out the line was light but they got darker. But Saturday and today was super super dark! Never been that way before. And yeah it kind of did rise. It was up yesterday. I'm so confused. I felt a little 'pain' on my right side a while ago. I just dot know! :shrug:


----------



## Baby4u14

gueyilla1985 said:


> baby-maybe you already ov..

I hope so! All that BDing lol
I jus don't see why it's so dark now.


----------



## gueyilla1985

i had that happen to me on the day it says i ov i got a pos on the day i think i ov i got the test line was darker than the control line so im hoping that i did ov and no matter what im gonna test on the 30 so that i can be sure that i did the :witch: is really not coming or she shows up


----------



## RNmommy

KendraNoell said:


> Feeling better today... even tried to BD with hubby last night, but after a few to drink he couldn't really finish. Gah. So anyone know what the 21 day progesterone test is? I just realized that's the blood work I'm getting done on the 15th. It's exactly 21 days into my cycle.

I did a lot of research on this because I had to do it too. Except my doc had wanted me to come in between CD22-24 but I ended up gettting it done on CD21 due to scheduling conflicts with him. (He went away on vacation...LOL)
Anyways....its supposed to be done between 5-9 days after you ovulate. Its considered a mid-luteal blood draw. They check the prgesterone to see if it indicates ovulation. They say that anywhere above 10 indicates ovulation but they like to see it over 16?? (I think it was 16 - but I cant remember if that was for Clomid pts or not). But either way, the 10 number is right. 
Mine was 11.1 at my CD21 draw but it was on ly 3 days after I O'd. So Im sure mine was actually a little higher at my mid-luteal mark.

I hope that answered that for you.... :hugs:


----------



## RNmommy

Well Ladies.....Today is CD1 for me. The :witch: showed up this morning. I saw some more spotting when I woke up so I took an HPT just to double check which was BFN. 
I went out and ran some errands (I had put a tampon in before I left) and when I came home and checked, sure enough....AF. 
So I called my GYN and they're going to call in the script for my second round of Clomid. Im not sure yet if he's keeping it at 50 or if he's bumping it up to 100mg. I guess I'll find out when I pick it up later today.


Hope all my ladies are catching those eggies!!!!

Rae - hope you're enjoying your vacation and :sex: like crazy!!!!


----------



## Baby4u14

RNmommy said:


> Well Ladies.....Today is CD1 for me. The :witch: showed up this morning. I saw some more spotting when I woke up so I took an HPT just to double check which was BFN.
> I went out and ran some errands (I had put a tampon in before I left) and when I came home and checked, sure enough....AF.
> So I called my GYN and they're going to call in the script for my second round of Clomid. Im not sure yet if he's keeping it at 50 or if he's bumping it up to 100mg. I guess I'll find out when I pick it up later today.
> 
> 
> Hope all my ladies are catching those eggies!!!!
> 
> Rae - hope you're enjoying your vacation and :sex: like crazy!!!!

I hope we already caught our eggies!! Yayy!!


----------



## raelynn

Aw RN I'm so sorry the :witch: got you! I'll most likely be joining you though since my temps just will not stay up. Starting to think I'm not going to ovulate this cycle. And, signs are pointing more and more towards PCOS. My OPKs have been pretty much the same color as the control line for weeks now and I already know my blood sugar is on the high side. Pooey. Guess I'm going to have to be patient until I see the obgyn at the end of June. That seems so far away.


----------



## RNmommy

Rae - Im sorry. That does seem so far away!!! Thats tough not knowing whats going on with your body like that, I know. 
You know, before I started using the OPKs, every month when my period was late I got so excited. Then I finally realized something wasn't right. And sure enough, it wasn't.
Im hoping its not PCOS that is causing this for you. Maybe your hormones are just slightly out of whack like mine were. Keeping my FX that everything is ok with you.


----------



## Baby4u14

gueyilla1985 said:


> i had that happen to me on the day it says i ov i got a pos on the day i think i ov i got the test line was darker than the control line so im hoping that i did ov and no matter what im gonna test on the 30 so that i can be sure that i did the :witch: is really not coming or she shows up

I dont want her to show up! She's mean! now im having sharp pains in my right side. Im so lost! maybe im going crazy:wacko:


----------



## gueyilla1985

RN: Im sorry that the :witch: got you.




Baby4u14 said:


> gueyilla1985 said:
> 
> 
> i had that happen to me on the day it says i ov i got a pos on the day i think i ov i got the test line was darker than the control line so im hoping that i did ov and no matter what im gonna test on the 30 so that i can be sure that i did the :witch: is really not coming or she shows up
> 
> I dont want her to show up! She's mean! now im having sharp pains in my right side. Im so lost! maybe im going crazy:wacko:Click to expand...

My boobs are starting to hurt a bit and my cramping a little oh yeah and my back hurts. i hope its not the :witch:


----------



## mk8

Baby4u14 said:


> mk8 said:
> 
> 
> Baby, so you got pos opk last week? And your temp rose last week?
> 
> Well at least I think so. When I first started out the line was light but they got darker. But Saturday and today was super super dark! Never been that way before. And yeah it kind of did rise. It was up yesterday. I'm so confused. I felt a little 'pain' on my right side a while ago. I just dot know! :shrug:Click to expand...

Perhaps you didn't o last week so your body's trying again now. Keep an eye on your temps to see if it rockets. Also commence lovin with hubby!


----------



## MrsGrimes

Rn - So very sorry your af came. :hugs:

Gueyilla - Looks like you and I are only about a day away from each other. I also have tender breasts and a little bit of a headache today. I also got loads of creamy cm...but that could mean either way. Still too early to tell...sigh...:shrug:

Kasi - happy for you! Hopefully your lp will lengthen during this cycle. :thumbup:


----------



## gueyilla1985

i just learned a lesson i took a hpt i know way early but i had to pee on something but anyways i accidently let it touched my an opk i also too and i got a line what false hope. it turned slightly pos what a bummer!!


----------



## pinkanhopeful

Hey ladies how are we all this evening?

Well I feel like Im O at the moment slight pain in my tummy on the left side. 

RN - sorry the :witch: turned up, its so disappointing when she does, I wish it was easy to get pg but its such a long waiting game. I am so impatient


----------



## RNmommy

Thanks everyone. Its ok though. Ive got my new script for Clomid for this cycle. Im going to stay positive and hope that I get a BFP as a Mothers Day gift this year!!!

I took my Clomid CD3-7 last cycle and was told to take it the same days this cycle. But I think Im going to take it CD 2-6 at night instead of 3-7 in the morning. I mean, technically its only about a 12hr difference. 
I realize now that all the dizziness and blurry vision I was having wasn't from my usual migraines/headaches that it was from the Clomid. So Im hoping if I take it at night I might reduce the side effects I feel a little. :shrug:


----------



## Lisa92881

RN - Big :hugs:!!! So sorry AF got you. Next month will be your month! xo


----------



## RNmommy

Something to make everyone smile....

**My oven has a "Stop Time" button on it. I'm sure it's meant to say "Stop Timer", but I don't touch it....Just in case!**

:rofl:


----------



## gueyilla1985

RNmommy said:


> Something to make everyone smile....
> 
> **My oven has a "Stop Time" button on it. I'm sure it's meant to say "Stop Timer", but I don't touch it....Just in case!**
> 
> :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## Lisa92881

Hahaha - better safe than sorry!!! 

PS - We BD'd one more time tonight, hubby got home from work a little early instead of late. Now, time to take a few days off and let nature take it's course (hopefully!) :thumbup:


----------



## CaliGirl35

Rn- Sorry about the :witch: :brat: It sounds like you have a good PMA about it though, so that is good! :) Did they up the dose of clomid this cycle?

Foe the girls in the TWW right now... FX and :dust: for you all!!!! We need some :bfp:!!!!

Gueyilla... I didn't totally understand your post? U peed on an HPT and it touched the OPK, and turned slightly pos?


----------



## gueyilla1985

yeah weird huh? i think im gonna poas tomorrow just to see if it was a false pos or a real one which i think it was false


----------



## CaliGirl35

Why do you think it would turn pos just cause it touched the opk? Maybe it is your BFP?!!! You are only 7DPO so still early... but FX FX!!!


----------



## gueyilla1985

i dont know but i found this


If my OPK & HPT touch, can it create a false positive? 
yes! Ovulation predictor tests (OPK's) contain different antibodies than pregnancy tests (HPT's.) If you place a wet pregnancy test too close to an OPK (so that they're touching) the OPK can actually contaminate the pregnancy test and cause 2 lines to appear, even if there is no pregnancy hormone (hCG) in the urine. Um, ask me how I know this . . . If you are a weirdo like me and you like to take HPT's and OPK's at the same time for whatever reason, make sure they are placed where they cannot touch one another


----------



## Lisa92881

gueyilla1985 said:


> i dont know but i found this
> 
> 
> If my OPK & HPT touch, can it create a false positive?
> yes! Ovulation predictor tests (OPK's) contain different antibodies than pregnancy tests (HPT's.) If you place a wet pregnancy test too close to an OPK (so that they're touching) the OPK can actually contaminate the pregnancy test and cause 2 lines to appear, even if there is no pregnancy hormone (hCG) in the urine. Um, ask me how I know this . . . If you are a weirdo like me and you like to take HPT's and OPK's at the same time for whatever reason, make sure they are placed where they cannot touch one another

Weird!! Hoping that it's the start of your BFP anyway!!


----------



## RNmommy

Cali - No, he didn't up the dose. My blood work showed that I ovulated and it's working at 50mg so they're keeping it at 50mg and will draw another progesterone level mid-luteal. I guess we just didn't catch the eggy last time. 
Im not starting the BD'ing too early this time. When it came down to crunch time my hubby was wore out & broken...LOL!

And Im not sure about the whole OPK causing a false + HPT. The HPT only recognize HCG whereas the OPKs recognize HCG and LH. Ive had my OPKs and HPTs touch, even dipped them in the same sample and never gotten a false +. So I dont know about that. But I have seen many women make comments about it. :shrug:

Im gonna catch that damn eggy this time!!!!! And so are all my girls!!!


----------



## RNmommy

gueyilla1985 said:


> i dont know but i found this
> 
> 
> If my OPK & HPT touch, can it create a false positive?
> yes! Ovulation predictor tests (OPK's) contain different antibodies than pregnancy tests (HPT's.) If you place a wet pregnancy test too close to an OPK (so that they're touching) the OPK can actually contaminate the pregnancy test and cause 2 lines to appear, even if there is no pregnancy hormone (hCG) in the urine. Um, ask me how I know this . . . If you are a weirdo like me and you like to take HPT's and OPK's at the same time for whatever reason, make sure they are placed where they cannot touch one another

Ive dipped mine in the same sample and laid them side by side (touching) and Ive never had even a speck of a second line on the HPT. Thats so strange. Im gonna try it when I get my +OPK this month and see. 
I LOVE EXPERIMENTS!!!!!! (That means I can POAS more!!!!)


----------



## CaliGirl35

RNmommy said:


> gueyilla1985 said:
> 
> 
> i dont know but i found this
> 
> 
> If my OPK & HPT touch, can it create a false positive?
> yes! Ovulation predictor tests (OPK's) contain different antibodies than pregnancy tests (HPT's.) If you place a wet pregnancy test too close to an OPK (so that they're touching) the OPK can actually contaminate the pregnancy test and cause 2 lines to appear, even if there is no pregnancy hormone (hCG) in the urine. Um, ask me how I know this . . . If you are a weirdo like me and you like to take HPT's and OPK's at the same time for whatever reason, make sure they are placed where they cannot touch one another
> 
> Ive dipped mine in the same sample and laid them side by side (touching) and Ive never had even a speck of a second line on the HPT. Thats so strange. Im gonna try it when I get my +OPK this month and see.
> I LOVE EXPERIMENTS!!!!!! (That means I can POAS more!!!!)Click to expand...

LMAO!!! you are too funny!

That is strange... I have never heard anything about them touching... but I have never looked it up either! :) 

Yes this is going to be the cycle for us girls!!! Wooo-weee!!!!:happydance:


----------



## gueyilla1985

i wish i had taken a pic lol but i will try it again tomorrow lol my hubby also bought me some hpt cheap kind and blue dye( not the right kind lol) but he tried


----------



## CaliGirl35

are you going to take them back.... or just have more to poas with!!???? ;)


----------



## gueyilla1985

lol no im not taking them back i dont want to hurt his feelings plus i wanna pee on something :rofl:


----------



## kasigirl

Evening ladies! :) 

Ok, so I am still so incredibly doubtful that I actually ovulated on CD15! I don't want to get my hopes up but we bd'd on the right days and as long as AF doesn't show up on the 14th or 15th my luteal phase may have actually lengthened! 

My temps have spiked, so the rational side of me knows I did ovulate but the irrational side has had me peeing on an OPK every evening since Sat to prove myself wrong! I am crazy! 

So, i know it is way to early to symptom spot but I have been insanely hungry all day today! It's driving my absolutely nutty! :) 

I am hoping for BFP's for all of us this cycle!


----------



## CaliGirl35

hehe!! Well, maybe you should just use one of them now, and see what happens?! ;)


----------



## gueyilla1985

Im gonna wait till the morning to pee on them lol


----------



## CaliGirl35

Kasi... you are supposed to start af thurs or friday? Have you tested at all??


----------



## CaliGirl35

gueyilla1985 said:


> Im gonna wait till the morning to pee on them lol

Ok... FX FX for your BFP!!!!!!!


----------



## kasigirl

CaliGirl35 said:


> Kasi... you are supposed to start af thurs or friday? Have you tested at all??



Cali, normally my luteal phase is only 7 days long and generally I ovulate on CD20 of my 28 day cycle. I shouldn't see AF until the 21st but amazingly i ovulated on CD15 so if my cycle is still 28 days I shouldn't see AF until the 21st but if someone is playing a cruel joke and AF comes after 7 days from my O date this month I will see AF on Thursday or Friday... I can't test I would imagine though until Friday or Saturday at the earliest right? 

Hope that makes sense!


----------



## KendraNoell

RN- thanks for the info on the 21 day test. He just told me we were testing for a whole bunch of stuff so I wasn't sure but I heard someone else on this site talking about it and then I figured it out, I was confused because he had said I *had* to do the draw on the 15th.


----------



## CaliGirl35

kasigirl said:


> CaliGirl35 said:
> 
> 
> Kasi... you are supposed to start af thurs or friday? Have you tested at all??
> 
> 
> 
> Cali, normally my luteal phase is only 7 days long and generally I ovulate on CD20 of my 28 day cycle. I shouldn't see AF until the 21st but amazingly i ovulated on CD15 so if my cycle is still 28 days I shouldn't see AF until the 21st but if someone is playing a cruel joke and AF comes after 7 days from my O date this month I will see AF on Thursday or Friday... I can't test I would imagine though until Friday or Saturday at the earliest right?
> 
> Hope that makes sense!Click to expand...

Ok I see what you mean... and yeah, I think it is too early to test. Maybe Saturday or Sunday?! FX


----------



## kasigirl

That would be great! :) My DH and I are headed to TX this weekend for his cousins wedding, so at least I won't be obsessing about it from Thursday until Monday! :) So maybe Tuesday morning if I haven't seen AF! 

I was convinced that this wasn't my cycle and I would find a new DR if my luteal phase hadn't improved. I guess relaxing a bit may have helped... and maybe the B vitamins I took last month....


----------



## CaliGirl35

I hope this is it!!! Waiting till thursday,..... uggg!!! I will be gone and have no means of seeing any posts for 6 days!!! :( lol I will hope to have awesome news upon my return from a bunch of you girls!!! xx


----------



## kasigirl

CaliGirl35 said:


> I hope this is it!!! Waiting till thursday,..... uggg!!! I will be gone and have no means of seeing any posts for 6 days!!! :( lol I will hope to have awesome news upon my return from a bunch of you girls!!! xx


You will be missed! :)


----------



## CaliGirl35

Off to the gym girls.. Chat soon! ;)


----------



## CaliGirl35

ok ladies.. thought I'd share my:dohh: moment with you all!! 

Ok so as you all know, this month hubby was gone during O.. but last month. I realize that I was doing stuff WRONG! Not exactly positive when I O'd last month, but leading up to the days that I thought I was or should O, I told hubby NO :sex: until I get the BFP opk... (tmi... I also told him, he better not try any funny stuff in the shower lol) I told him we needed to save his swimmers so there was a batter chance for us... doing some "better your chances to concieve" reading, I came across this: 


Trick #2: Get busy at the right time
Once you know when your egg will be released from your ovary, you can plan to have sex during your most fertile days: from three days before ovulation through the day of ovulation. (Starting a little sooner can't hurt; some women have gotten pregnant from sex that happened six days before they ovulated.)
You have a range of days for baby-making sex because sperm can survive for five to six days in your body. (Your egg survives for only about a day.) That means if you have sex on Monday, sperm can survive in your fallopian tubes, waiting for an egg to float by, until around Thursday  or maybe even as late as Sunday.
If you're not sure when your fertile period will be, here's an easy rule of thumb: Hit the sheets every other day. Having sex this often means you'll have healthy sperm waiting in your fallopian tubes every day, ready to spring into action whenever your egg gets released.
(If you want to have sex more often than every other day, that's fine. It won't help you conceive faster, but it won't hurt, either.)
*Another tip: If you and your partner are waiting to have sex until your most fertile time, make sure you haven't gone through too long of a dry spell beforehand. Your partner should ejaculate at least once in the days before your most fertile period. If he doesn't, there could be a buildup of dead sperm in his semen when it's go time, and dead sperm can't get you pregnant.*


Sorry for the long post.... but man do I feel dumb?!


----------



## RNmommy

CaliGirl35 said:


> ok ladies.. thought I'd share my:dohh: moment with you all!!
> 
> Ok so as you all know, this month hubby was gone during O.. but last month. I realize that I was doing stuff WRONG! Not exactly positive when I O'd last month, but leading up to the days that I thought I was or should O, I told hubby NO :sex: until I get the BFP opk... (tmi... I also told him, he better not try any funny stuff in the shower lol) I told him we needed to save his swimmers so there was a batter chance for us... doing some "better your chances to concieve" reading, I came across this:
> 
> 
> Trick #2: Get busy at the right time
> Once you know when your egg will be released from your ovary, you can plan to have sex during your most fertile days: from three days before ovulation through the day of ovulation. (Starting a little sooner can't hurt; some women have gotten pregnant from sex that happened six days before they ovulated.)
> You have a range of days for baby-making sex because sperm can survive for five to six days in your body. (Your egg survives for only about a day.) That means if you have sex on Monday, sperm can survive in your fallopian tubes, waiting for an egg to float by, until around Thursday  or maybe even as late as Sunday.
> If you're not sure when your fertile period will be, here's an easy rule of thumb: Hit the sheets every other day. Having sex this often means you'll have healthy sperm waiting in your fallopian tubes every day, ready to spring into action whenever your egg gets released.
> (If you want to have sex more often than every other day, that's fine. It won't help you conceive faster, but it won't hurt, either.)
> *Another tip: If you and your partner are waiting to have sex until your most fertile time, make sure you haven't gone through too long of a dry spell beforehand. Your partner should ejaculate at least once in the days before your most fertile period. If he doesn't, there could be a buildup of dead sperm in his semen when it's go time, and dead sperm can't get you pregnant.*
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long post.... but man do I feel dumb?!

LOL!!! I didn't even think about that either!!!!


----------



## gueyilla1985

wow i didnt even know that. 
AFM i got a :bfn: this morning ... oh well ill try not to test


----------



## CaliGirl35

OK I do feel better that I was not the only one who didn't know about that!!:haha:
Gueyilla- sorry about the BFN- how many dpo are you again?


----------



## gueyilla1985

Im only 8 so still too early


----------



## MrsGrimes

CaliGirl35 said:


> ok ladies.. thought I'd share my:dohh: moment with you all!!
> 
> Ok so as you all know, this month hubby was gone during O.. but last month. I realize that I was doing stuff WRONG! Not exactly positive when I O'd last month, but leading up to the days that I thought I was or should O, I told hubby NO :sex: until I get the BFP opk... (tmi... I also told him, he better not try any funny stuff in the shower lol) I told him we needed to save his swimmers so there was a batter chance for us... doing some "better your chances to concieve" reading, I came across this:
> 
> 
> Trick #2: Get busy at the right time
> Once you know when your egg will be released from your ovary, you can plan to have sex during your most fertile days: from three days before ovulation through the day of ovulation. (Starting a little sooner can't hurt; some women have gotten pregnant from sex that happened six days before they ovulated.)
> You have a range of days for baby-making sex because sperm can survive for five to six days in your body. (Your egg survives for only about a day.) That means if you have sex on Monday, sperm can survive in your fallopian tubes, waiting for an egg to float by, until around Thursday  or maybe even as late as Sunday.
> If you're not sure when your fertile period will be, here's an easy rule of thumb: Hit the sheets every other day. Having sex this often means you'll have healthy sperm waiting in your fallopian tubes every day, ready to spring into action whenever your egg gets released.
> (If you want to have sex more often than every other day, that's fine. It won't help you conceive faster, but it won't hurt, either.)
> *Another tip: If you and your partner are waiting to have sex until your most fertile time, make sure you haven't gone through too long of a dry spell beforehand. Your partner should ejaculate at least once in the days before your most fertile period. If he doesn't, there could be a buildup of dead sperm in his semen when it's go time, and dead sperm can't get you pregnant.*
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long post.... but man do I feel dumb?!

Great info! I actually learned about that just yesterday while watching "The Great Sperm Race" on Youtube. If you get a moment, watch the documentary on sperm. Pretty cool to watch and great information!


----------



## mk8

Hey girls, I've missed so much! Some potential bfps i see. Kasi, gueyilla- rooting for ya!

Cali- thanks for the info. How r u doing in general? 

Rn- pleased to hear clinic dose is working for u, hope you get your bfp nxt cycle. 

How's everyone else today?


----------



## mk8

Clinic = clomid. Damn phone!


----------



## Baby4u14

mk8 said:


> Hey girls, I've missed so much! Some potential bfps i see. Kasi, gueyilla- rooting for ya!
> 
> Cali- thanks for the info. How r u doing in general?
> 
> Rn- pleased to hear clinic dose is working for u, hope you get your bfp nxt cycle.
> 
> How's everyone else today?

Anxiously waiting to test next week...if no BFP this month then next month for sure!!!! :haha:


----------



## mk8

Yay baby! Positive mental attitude!


----------



## CaliGirl35

Yes I am loving the PMA's around here!! :) 

mk8~ how are you doing? I am doing ok.. anxious for af to get here in a week so we can start again!!! FX FX FX for that elusive BFP next month!!!! Come on January due dates!!!!! We need to change our name and get into the pregnancy first trimester posting area!!!! ;) ;)

Glad everyone enjoyed the info... I really didn't know that, and boy did I feel like "duh!!!" Feel like I did everything WRONG last cycle!!! lol, so I am keeping a good PMA about the next one! Its our time ladies!!! xx


----------



## CaliGirl35

For the few of you testing next week... FX FX FX FX !!!!! ;)


----------



## MrsGrimes

I too have been feeling pretty positive. Of course I want this month to be it, however if it doesn't happen, then I will stay positive and just try next month! Not much I can do if I want that baby! :)


----------



## CaliGirl35

Have any of you heard that BD'ing in the morning is stronger sperm than at night... and if so, why?


----------



## MrsGrimes

I've heard that but then I've also heard that there's no evidence to prove it. From what I understand, the more turned on your oh is, is the best time altogether. So, if that's in the morning then so be it. If he's more turned on at night, then do it then. Apparently, the more turned on the guy is, the more sperm that is pulled out.


----------



## CaliGirl35

LOL!! Just getting all my facts straight so that I can improve my chances for that BFP next month!! aahaha! Whatever it takes RIGHT?! ;)


----------



## mk8

cali- how do you know you wont get your bfp this month?

i am due to test this weekend... but so far, i feel like af will show. i need that pma back! 

as for morning spermies... yeah my dh says that too but we wake up so early for work it isnt poss. plus i cannot lie down for 30 mins after to keep swimmers in... dilemma!


----------



## MrsGrimes

CaliGirl - I'm telling you, check out "The Great Sperm Race" on youtube. Great documentary!

Mk8 - I am due to test this weekend too! I'm feeling crampy and bloated...normal af symptoms so I know how you feel. So are you going to wait until af doesn't show to test?


----------



## mk8

sorry cali- clearly tired and didnt think you posted before about dh being away when you o'd... though opks etc can be wrong. dh may have some nuclear sperm that lives for weeks... you never know! heh heh. but yes, if no bfp this month- heres hoping for that jan baby!!!!!!!!!!!

positive thoughts coming your way!


----------



## CaliGirl35

mk8 said:


> sorry cali- clearly tired and didnt think you posted before about dh being away when you o'd... though opks etc can be wrong. dh may have some nuclear sperm that lives for weeks... you never know! heh heh. but yes, if no bfp this month- heres hoping for that jan baby!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> positive thoughts coming your way!

LOL! Thanks, although I can say that I know for a fact that I am not this month! I didnt want to be in the TTW while in cabo with a group of friends for the first time! lol

Good luck testing this weekend girls!! FX that she STAYS AWAY!!!!! :)


----------



## mk8

mrs grimes- i am so impatient! ive been testing since yest (6po)! did another this evening (urine v diluted) and BFN! :(

like you, i have been v bloated and boobies hurt (but have been since i O'd. i had some watery CM today- also odd. anyway, symptoms point to af showing. hmpf. OPK'd just cos i am going nuts- also negative. i really want this to be it. as i was walking home i was fantasising how i told friends im having a baby. nuts! but hey, positive thinking is good right? 

i also temp and my temps dropped 6DPO. but this morning, it rose back to where it was again. my temps are overall on the lower side, though ff confirmed my o date. 

how about you?


----------



## gueyilla1985

Hello sorry i cant keep up with all of you but i am getting ready to go to hawaii in a week and the move is killing me i have lots to do


----------



## MrsGrimes

mk8 said:


> mrs grimes- i am so impatient! ive been testing since yest (6po)! did another this evening (urine v diluted) and BFN! :(
> 
> like you, i have been v bloated and boobies hurt (but have been since i O'd. i had some watery CM today- also odd. anyway, symptoms point to af showing. hmpf. OPK'd just cos i am going nuts- also negative. i really want this to be it. as i was walking home i was fantasising how i told friends im having a baby. nuts! but hey, positive thinking is good right?
> 
> i also temp and my temps dropped 6DPO. but this morning, it rose back to where it was again. my temps are overall on the lower side, though ff confirmed my o date.
> 
> how about you?

Yes, my bb's have been very tender too! I experienced vivid dreams the other night but who knows why that could be. My cm is creamy and there are loads of it. I have a pulling feeling in my pelvic area but not sure what that's about. My temps are way elevated but you know how fast those temps could drop. They could drop the day before your af shows so I'm just trying to wait patiently to see where they go. 

Hey, I think it's totally normal to think of how you're going to tell loved ones that you're expecting. I was just doing it this morning! Lol...


----------



## MrsGrimes

mk8 said:


> mrs grimes- i am so impatient! ive been testing since yest (6po)! did another this evening (urine v diluted) and BFN! :(
> 
> like you, i have been v bloated and boobies hurt (but have been since i O'd. i had some watery CM today- also odd. anyway, symptoms point to af showing. hmpf. OPK'd just cos i am going nuts- also negative. i really want this to be it. as i was walking home i was fantasising how i told friends im having a baby. nuts! but hey, positive thinking is good right?
> 
> i also temp and my temps dropped 6DPO. but this morning, it rose back to where it was again. my temps are overall on the lower side, though ff confirmed my o date.
> 
> how about you?

Yes, my bb's have been very tender too! I experienced vivid dreams the other night but who knows why that could be. My cm is creamy and there are loads of it. I have a pulling feeling in my pelvic area but not sure what that's about. My temps are way elevated but you know how fast those temps could drop. They could drop the day before your af shows so I'm just trying to wait patiently to see where they go. I have not tested and actually don't think I will test until my af doesn't show. I've seen the bfn's and I don't take it very welll when I see those. :cry: 

Hey, I think it's totally normal to think of how you're going to tell loved ones that you're expecting. I was just doing it this morning! Lol...


----------



## Lisa92881

mk8 said:


> mrs grimes- i am so impatient! ive been testing since yest (6po)! did another this evening (urine v diluted) and BFN! :(
> 
> like you, i have been v bloated and boobies hurt (but have been since i O'd. i had some watery CM today- also odd. anyway, symptoms point to af showing. hmpf. OPK'd just cos i am going nuts- also negative. i really want this to be it. as i was walking home i was fantasising how i told friends im having a baby. nuts! but hey, positive thinking is good right?
> 
> i also temp and my temps dropped 6DPO. but this morning, it rose back to where it was again. my temps are overall on the lower side, though ff confirmed my o date.
> 
> how about you?

I'm sooo impatient too! I'm already planning on starting to test on Saturday (7 DPO) with cheapies, and then try a FRER on Tuesday (10 DPO). It's still so early! :wacko:


----------



## mk8

gueyilla- aloha! enjoy hawaii! 

mrs- if your cm is more than usual, thats good. i heard that happens with people just before they get that BFP! ooooo!

Lisa- fingers crossed for you love. keep us posted pls. 

PMA!


----------



## RNmommy

Im keeping my FX for all my wonderful ladies in the TWW!!!

Im just going to wait until tomorrow morning to take my Clomid like a good girl. LOL!!! I don't want my impatience to screw anything up. UGH!

So tomorrow will be CD3 for me :)

Im promising myself that Im not going to symptom spot this time. I had every pregnancy symptom in the book during my TWW and then...nothing. Its so frustrating!!!!
(I tell myself now that Im not going to do it, but after I O, I'll be analyzing everything...I know it....LOL)

I think I might have had the symptoms I did because my body was actually having a normal cycle, first one in a long time. :shrug:

I JUST WANT A BABY!!!! :hissy:

How is everyone doing?? Im praying those of you in the TWW get your BFP for a Christmas baby!!!!!


----------



## MrsGrimes

Rn - I said the same thing too this cycle. Last cycle I had crazy weird symptoms like never before! I thought with everything in me that I was pregnant until af came and messed me up! I tried not to symptom spot this time but I can't help it. It's great news that your body is working they way it should. Hoping that next month is your month!


----------



## CaliGirl35

Rn- I do it every time too! Ohhh the things we put ourselves through! I would like to believe that this next time I am NOT going to do that either... however I have a vision of myself going to get the cheapie hpt's on like dpo 4!! lol

gueyilla- are you moving there or vacationing? Either way enjoy! I love Hawaii! What island?

Mk8, Mrs and Lisa.. I agree that more than usual cm is a good thing... along with the sore BB's! Testing day get here already!!! ;)


----------



## gueyilla1985

RN: i do the same thing so lets hope that i can get a :bfp: i really think im only 4dpo cause i heard that you ov after a pos opk, but i dont know err lol 
MrsGrimes: I hope that yiou get your :bfp: soon!!
CaliGirl35:Im moving their my hubby got stationed their


----------



## Lisa92881

Moving to Hawaii, so exciting!! Good luck to you. When do you move?? I vote that we have a meet-up of all the girls in this thread...in Hawaii! :)


----------



## gueyilla1985

YAY!!! we leave here in 7 days!!!


----------



## kasigirl

sounds good to me!


----------



## Baby4u14

RNmommy said:


> Im keeping my FX for all my wonderful ladies in the TWW!!!
> 
> Im just going to wait until tomorrow morning to take my Clomid like a good girl. LOL!!! I don't want my impatience to screw anything up. UGH!
> 
> So tomorrow will be CD3 for me :)
> 
> Im promising myself that Im not going to symptom spot this time. I had every pregnancy symptom in the book during my TWW and then...nothing. Its so frustrating!!!!
> (I tell myself now that Im not going to do it, but after I O, I'll be analyzing everything...I know it....LOL)
> 
> I think I might have had the symptoms I did because my body was actually having a normal cycle, first one in a long time. :shrug:
> 
> I JUST WANT A BABY!!!! :hissy:
> 
> How is everyone doing?? Im praying those of you in the TWW get your BFP for a Christmas baby!!!!!

I want a baby too!!!!!!!:cry:


----------



## raelynn

So just a quick update for you ladies. Still no temp rise for me so I'm still waiting for O if it happens at all. I am more and more convinced I have PCOS but just have to wait for doc to let me know if my suspicions are true. Since all my OPKs look positive lately, I've given up on them (also a symptom of PCOS). I think the plan is to just BD whenever we feel like it for now since who knows if I'm even going to ovulate this cycle and the pressure is getting to both of us. Let me tell you, Disneyland is a hard place to be when you're having trouble TTC. But, hubby is being very supportive - so that is good. Just going to have to play the waiting game until I can talk to the obgyn at the end of June. Ugh - feels like forever. We'll have been TTC 7.5 months at that point. I guess I'm learning patience.

All you ladies in the 2ww...good luck! Hope you get your BFP!
And those still waiting, I hope the time goes by quickly and you all catch those eggies when they finally pop out. (Still trying to encourage mine to come)


----------



## Ladybird77

Hey ladies

I've not been on very much for days so (again!) have some catching up to do! I will read through all the posts properly later but just for starters...

Rae - It must be so frustrating for you and I hope you get your answers about the PCOS soon. Hopefully you're having a great time at Disney and your OH is spoiling you! x

MK8, Mrs Grimes & Lisa... I know what you're going through... I've been testing since 6 dpo (I know, I know!). I look forward to seeing your updates and hopefully some BFPs!!! x

Gueyilla - You lucky thing... I've always wanted to visit Hawaii but being from the UK it's a little further for me! I hope you've managed to sort everything and the move is going ok x

RN - I feel your pain being a total POAS junkie myself. I was sorry to read AF got you the other day. FX'd for you this cycle for your happy new year baby x


I'm currently 10 dpo... I tested yesterday with an FRER and I thought I could see the faintest hint of a line but OH said I had line eye and was seeing things. Based on the fact that he has awesome eyesight I'll guess I have to believe him! 

I've now run out of ICs aswell, so will be going to buy some HPTs in my lunch hour and will (try to!) leave them for testing in the morning with FMU.

Gotta be honest, I've had no symptoms at all this month... apart from a bit of creamy CM and sore boobs but that could just be the evil witch on her way. Last month when I had my chemical pregnancy, I had the metallic taste, sore boobs, very sore nipples, implantation spotting, the lot. So... I think I'm out this month but still praying!

Love to you all, I've missed you and really will have to try and get on here more often!

:dust:

xxx


----------



## Ladybird77

Girls.... I think I might have got my :BFP: !!!

I just went out during my lunch break to buy some more HPTs and couldn't resist doing one when I got back as I've hardley pee'd or drank very much this morning. I took one of the cheapies and got a faint line, so took the FRER aswell.

Both came up within a few mins and have colour to them... in fact I think they look better in real life than in the pic. What do you think...??
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0141.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## RNmommy

Lady!!!! Congrats!!!!! Those are fantastic lines!!!!! Im so excited for yoU!!!!! Yay for Christmas baby!!!!


----------



## gueyilla1985

YAY!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Ladybird77

Thanks RN xx

I feel a bit giddy at the moment... I'm at work and took the tests in my lunch break and I just want to jump up and down and shout... but obviously I can't!

Last month, little bean didn't stick but pleeeeeaaaaase let this be the one that does!

x


----------



## RNmommy

Sending lots of sticky baby dust your way!!!!!


----------



## gueyilla1985

So i totally got a :bfn: this morning.. oh well


----------



## kasigirl

congrats lady! :)


----------



## KendraNoell

Yay lady congrats! Fx for a super sticky bean!!!!


----------



## MrsGrimes

OMG...Congratulations to you Ladybird...how super exciting!! So happy for you! Praying for your bean to stick for the next 40 weeks! :)


----------



## Baby4u14

Ladybird77 said:


> Thanks RN xx
> 
> I feel a bit giddy at the moment... I'm at work and took the tests in my lunch break and I just want to jump up and down and shout... but obviously I can't!
> 
> Last month, little bean didn't stick but pleeeeeaaaaase let this be the one that does!
> 
> x

:happydance:


----------



## mk8

Oh my goodness. Congrats lady, im so happy for you! I'm actually beaming!

Wishing you a wonderful 40 weeks! X


----------



## CaliGirl35

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Yeah Lady!!! CONGRATS TO YOU!!!!!!!!!!!! Stick sticky :baby: for you and the hubby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## CaliGirl35

gueyilla1985 said:


> So i totally got a :bfn: this morning.. oh well

:growlmad: your not out yet! FX for you hun


----------



## Lisa92881

Yaaaaaay Ladybird!!! Love those lines!! Congratulations! xo

It's funny you tested at work - I had a dream last night that I tested at work and it was positive. Someone saw it and I was telling all these people, but at the same time telling them not to tell anyone else cause I was trying to wait. :haha:

My day seemed filled with pregnancy. I'm a speech-language pathologist at a preschool/elementary school, and today the kids had half a day and we had a professional day in the afternoon. So, at lunch, there was a baby shower for one of the teachers. Then in the afternoon I went to a training given by a VERY pregnant girl!! Due in 2 weeks! And looking fabulous might I add, nothing what I will look like 9 months pregnant I'm sure! :rofl:

I'm going to Zumba tonight, I hope I don't shake my (potential) little bean loose! :winkwink: ......Um, that can't really happen, right?! :haha:


----------



## CaliGirl35

Lisa92881 said:


> Yaaaaaay Ladybird!!! Love those lines!! Congratulations! xo
> 
> It's funny you tested at work - I had a dream last night that I tested at work and it was positive. Someone saw it and I was telling all these people, but at the same time telling them not to tell anyone else cause I was trying to wait. :haha:
> 
> My day seemed filled with pregnancy. I'm a speech-language pathologist at a preschool/elementary school, and today the kids had half a day and we had a professional day in the afternoon. So, at lunch, there was a baby shower for one of the teachers. Then in the afternoon I went to a training given by a VERY pregnant girl!! Due in 2 weeks! And looking fabulous might I add, nothing what I will look like 9 months pregnant I'm sure! :rofl:
> 
> I'm going to Zumba tonight, I hope I don't shake my (potential) little bean loose! :winkwink: ......Um, that can't really happen, right?! :haha:


OMG!! its crazy that you asked that because I wanted to do step class and zumba at the gym but have been afraid of the same thing! Even more so for me, since I had the MMC in Nov. Also do you think doing the elliptical and other things at the gym can increase the chance of a MC again???:wacko:

I did look up zumba and guess what? They also do pregnant Zumba! So I think you may be ok there!! ;)


----------



## Lisa92881

OMG the thought of a bunch of preggo's doing Zumba just made me laugh so hard!! :haha: 

The neurotic side of me wonders what can happen with Zumba, the elliptical, etc., but the rational side of me knows that our bodies are capable of amazing things, and women have gotten (and stayed) pregnant after far crazier things than exercise. So, at least for now in my TWW, I'm going to keep going about my routine. (Although Zumba is far from routine since I haven't done it in months and I'm probably going to be verrrrryy sore! :dohh:)


----------



## Lisa92881

Had to share my craziness...

After noticing my ticker in my last post, I then had to poke and prod my nipples to see if they were sensitive. Well yeah, after poking them, of course they're sensitive!! :wacko:


----------



## CaliGirl35

LOL! I know.. thats why I have been trying to hit the gym 4-5 times a week... so that this body is used to that and I can continue when I get my BFP! :) They say that exercising/ working out during pregnancy helps with an easier labor?! Idk... but I am willing to try anything that helps! :) haha


----------



## CaliGirl35

Lisa92881 said:


> Had to share my craziness...
> 
> After noticing my ticker in my last post, I then had to poke and prod my nipples to see if they were sensitive. Well yeah, after poking them, of course they're sensitive!! :wacko:

LMAO!!!! I was TOTALLY doing that last month!!! :haha:


----------



## RNmommy

Lisa92881 said:


> OMG the thought of a bunch of preggo's doing Zumba just made me laugh so hard!! :haha:
> 
> The neurotic side of me wonders what can happen with Zumba, the elliptical, etc., but the rational side of me knows that our bodies are capable of amazing things, and women have gotten (and stayed) pregnant after far crazier things than exercise. So, at least for now in my TWW, I'm going to keep going about my routine. (Although Zumba is far from routine since I haven't done it in months and I'm probably going to be verrrrryy sore! :dohh:)

I watched this show called "Pregnant and In Peril" last week and it showed a lady skydiving with her boyfriend (real footage). They jumped, and something went wrong with her parachute and then her reserve didn't catch the air like it was supposed to. You could hear her boyfriend screaming her name in a complete panic but he couldn't get to her because his parachute was already open and he was way above her. Anyways....she hit the PAVEMENT face first at 50mph and lived. When she was at the hospital they informed her she was pregnant which she didn't know (very early on i guess). The baby survived and she carried it to term even though her pelvis was broken in 3 places!!!!
Amazing, isn't it?!
She broke every bone in her face, broke her pelvis in 3 places and broke her right (?) leg in 2 places.


----------



## CaliGirl35

RNmommy said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> OMG the thought of a bunch of preggo's doing Zumba just made me laugh so hard!! :haha:
> 
> The neurotic side of me wonders what can happen with Zumba, the elliptical, etc., but the rational side of me knows that our bodies are capable of amazing things, and women have gotten (and stayed) pregnant after far crazier things than exercise. So, at least for now in my TWW, I'm going to keep going about my routine. (Although Zumba is far from routine since I haven't done it in months and I'm probably going to be verrrrryy sore! :dohh:)
> 
> I watched this show called "Pregnant and In Peril" last week and it showed a lady skydiving with her boyfriend (real footage). They jumped, and something went wrong with her parachute and then her reserve didn't catch the air like it was supposed to. You could hear her boyfriend screaming her name in a complete panic but he couldn't get to her because his parachute was already open and he was way above her. Anyways....she hit the PAVEMENT face first at 50mph and lived. When she was at the hospital they informed her she was pregnant which she didn't know (very early on i guess). The baby survived and she carried it to term even though her pelvis was broken in 3 places!!!!
> Amazing, isn't it?!
> She broke every bone in her face, broke her pelvis in 3 places and broke her right (?) leg in 2 places.Click to expand...

OMG!??? Wow... that is an amazing story.... makes you wonder huh?! What channel is that on?


----------



## Lisa92881

RNmommy said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> OMG the thought of a bunch of preggo's doing Zumba just made me laugh so hard!! :haha:
> 
> The neurotic side of me wonders what can happen with Zumba, the elliptical, etc., but the rational side of me knows that our bodies are capable of amazing things, and women have gotten (and stayed) pregnant after far crazier things than exercise. So, at least for now in my TWW, I'm going to keep going about my routine. (Although Zumba is far from routine since I haven't done it in months and I'm probably going to be verrrrryy sore! :dohh:)
> 
> I watched this show called "Pregnant and In Peril" last week and it showed a lady skydiving with her boyfriend (real footage). They jumped, and something went wrong with her parachute and then her reserve didn't catch the air like it was supposed to. You could hear her boyfriend screaming her name in a complete panic but he couldn't get to her because his parachute was already open and he was way above her. Anyways....she hit the PAVEMENT face first at 50mph and lived. When she was at the hospital they informed her she was pregnant which she didn't know (very early on i guess). The baby survived and she carried it to term even though her pelvis was broken in 3 places!!!!
> Amazing, isn't it?!
> She broke every bone in her face, broke her pelvis in 3 places and broke her right (?) leg in 2 places.Click to expand...

Hell...I'm DEFINITELY going to Zumba tonight then!!! :haha:

That's so crazy. Those little beanies are tough!!! BTW - Yet another reminder of why I'll neverrrrr go skydiving!


----------



## RNmommy

I think it was Discovery Channel. It was so terrible. I got chills watching it listening to him scream her name, just watching her fall helpless. 

She was funny though at the end of the show when she was talking about it. She was like "I fell 5000 miles in the air and hit the ground going 50, beat that!" LOL!!! That baby will have an amazing story to tell when he gets older.


----------



## Baby4u14

skydiving=:nope:


----------



## gueyilla1985

That is so crazy.. i would never do it...sober hahaha


----------



## CaliGirl35

LOL! Me either! 

Ok so I have a question... how come my FF says ovulation not detected? So confused and sure that I am doing it wrong!!!????


----------



## RNmommy

Hey ladies!!!

I think I am going to start my HCG diet drops after AF stops. But Ive been reading online that they can be used to stimulate ovulation in women. Im wondering if this will make me pop out more eggies being Im already on Clomid.
What do you think???


**I wonder if anyone on this site has tried the drops for fertility aids...hmmmm**


----------



## gueyilla1985

I dont know anything about them hun sorry


----------



## Lisa92881

Cali - I don't do FF, so I'm not sure. But you had pos OPKs right? Did you also have ovulation pains?

RN - I've never heard of HCG drops, but good luck!

Well girls, Zumba absolutely kicked my a**, but it was lots of fun. Tomorrow, however, will probably not be so fun. I just about fell out of my car when I got home, and now I'm plopped down on the couch trying to motivate myself to shower. Oh boy! I have to admit - It was nice to not think about anything baby-related for a while. :blush:


----------



## KendraNoell

Serious shooting pains in my right ovary side for the last few days... fx that this is a good sign! I usually get a little pain here and there during the month but not as consistent as this has been!


----------



## CaliGirl35

FX kendra!!! ;)

Rn- I have never heard of them either.... what are they?

Lisa... well I didnt actually use opk's this cycle since hubby was gone, I didn't want to waste the money...But I did indeed have O cramping..

Anybody testing before the weekend?!


----------



## annie00

hey ladies i havent had a chance to catch up but i just wanted to drop in and tell yall i got my blood work back monday and everything looked good expect my testerone levels are 2 numbers higher than normal but she said that shouldnt keep me from being able to get pregnant on my own... so im on CD 7 next week i get my physic reading bacck from Cherri 22 and im gonna start doin my OPKS and i started back temping this am bc AF is almost go ... 


How is everyone...


Baby dust to all :)


----------



## annie00

Cali- FF only Confirmes O when u have 3 temp Shifts.. And u temp will be much higher after O than before and when ur temp starts dropping ur about to start AF... Hopefully urs dont... Cali are u a VIP member?? If so the chat room is soo helpful.. They look at ur chart and tell u what the think and all that... good luck...


----------



## CaliGirl35

annie00 said:


> Cali- FF only Confirmes O when u have 3 temp Shifts.. And u temp will be much higher after O than before and when ur temp starts dropping ur about to start AF... Hopefully urs dont... Cali are u a VIP member?? If so the chat room is soo helpful.. They look at ur chart and tell u what the think and all that... good luck...

Ok, that makes sense since I dont temp!!!! lol, at least I havent yet...
And no I am not a VIP member... didn't want to pay the money :shrug:


----------



## CaliGirl35

annie00 said:


> hey ladies i havent had a chance to catch up but i just wanted to drop in and tell yall i got my blood work back monday and everything looked good expect my testerone levels are 2 numbers higher than normal but she said that shouldnt keep me from being able to get pregnant on my own... so im on CD 7 next week i get my physic reading bacck from Cherri 22 and im gonna start doin my OPKS and i started back temping this am bc AF is almost go ...
> 
> 
> How is everyone...
> 
> 
> Baby dust to all :)


Glad to hear you got good results!! :happydance: FX for this next cycle for you! 
what is this physic reading from Cherri 22??


----------



## Ladybird77

Hey ladies

I'm having a bit of a panic this morning... as you know I got my BFP yesterday lunchtime, so I thought I would test again this morning with FMU just to be able to see a stronger line.

The problem is... it was much fainter this morning than yesterday! Still there, just, but very very faint. I searched through all my drawers and found a couple of ICs so did one of those, and it was also extremely faint... you could only just see both of them by holding them up to the light.

FMU was definitely concentrated, it was really dark yellow (sorry TMI!) and I didn't drink much last night at all... only had one glass of diet coke between getting home from work and going to bed.

I'm worrying now that my hcg is dropping... last month was a chemical preg and I really don't want this to be another. Surely the lines should have got darker not fainter?!


----------



## gueyilla1985

Dont worry about the color lady you got your :bfp:


----------



## RNmommy

Ladybird77 said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> I'm having a bit of a panic this morning... as you know I got my BFP yesterday lunchtime, so I thought I would test again this morning with FMU just to be able to see a stronger line.
> 
> The problem is... it was much fainter this morning than yesterday! Still there, just, but very very faint. I searched through all my drawers and found a couple of ICs so did one of those, and it was also extremely faint... you could only just see both of them by holding them up to the light.
> 
> FMU was definitely concentrated, it was really dark yellow (sorry TMI!) and I didn't drink much last night at all... only had one glass of diet coke between getting home from work and going to bed.
> 
> I'm worrying now that my hcg is dropping... last month was a chemical preg and I really don't want this to be another. Surely the lines should have got darker not fainter?!

Lady - I hope everything is ok. Keeping my FX for a sticky bean. I wouldn't look too much into that. There are many different reasons why the test would be lighter. One being that not every test has a set sensitivity. They can range in sensitivity. Like the FRER, can range from as low as 6.5miu to 25 & higher. (Average being 12.5) Im just saying this because every test brand im sure has a range. Maybe you got a more sensitivie one in the bunch yesterday.
Im not sure. Just trying to help. And Ive seen some ladies on here say that their FMU never gave them as good of results as SMU or ones from later in the day. Hold your pee and test again if your worried. You might get a darker one later. 
Remember, pregnancy tests are just supposed to give you a pregnant or not pregnant. The line darkness can mean many things. But you could try one of those digis that gives you the weeks, you know like 1-2, 2-3-, 3+. 

Im praying for you hunny and your Christmas baby!


----------



## RNmommy

Annie - Whoop Whoop :happydance:
Thats great news!!!!


----------



## RNmommy

This was listed on Livestrong.com as side effects for the weight loss drops....

"HCG drops contain human chorionic gonadotropin, the hormone produced by the placenta during the early stages of pregnancy to aid in sustaining the fetus. Dieting using HCG drops may be beneficial to some as you may lose 1 to 2 lbs. per day. However, the drops do have certain side effects. Some side effects that may be experienced using the HCG drops are pregnancies resulting in a multiple birth, ovarian hyper-stimulation syndrome and symptoms of pregnancy. Fully educate yourself about the HCG diet and consult with your physician prior to taking HCG drops for weight loss to determine if you are a candidate.

Multiple Births
Ovulation is the release of an egg from a mature ovarian follicle so that it may travel its way through the fallopian tube to the uterus. The average woman releases one egg during her menstrual cycle; however, women may release more than one. When using HCG drops as a diet method, there is an increased possibility for your ovaries to release more than one egg, also referred to as hyper-ovulation. HCG, in addition to other fertility medications, is commonly used by doctors to help infertile couples become pregnant. HCG is used to help stimulate ovulation for women who suffer with irregular ovulatory cycles and may have the same effect on those who ovulate regularly."


----------



## gueyilla1985

I got a :bfn: this morning again


----------



## RNmommy

gueyilla1985 said:


> I got a :bfn: this morning again

Im sorry :hugs:


----------



## mk8

Lady, try not to worry. Its only been one day. Im sure everything will be fine. The line is still there. To put your mind at ease, perhaps it would be a good idea to visit your gp? 

I'm praying for the bean to stick hun. x 

Gyueilla, sorry about bfn but you're not out yet. 

I for bfp too today. Cd9.


----------



## RNmommy

mk8 said:


> Lady, try not to worry. Its only been one day. Im sure everything will be fine. The line is still there. To put your mind at ease, perhaps it would be a good idea to visit your gp?
> 
> I'm praying for the bean to stick hun. x
> 
> Gyueilla, sorry about bfn but you're not out yet.
> 
> I for bfp too today. Cd9.

You got your BFP???


----------



## gueyilla1985

mk8 said:


> Lady, try not to worry. Its only been one day. Im sure everything will be fine. The line is still there. To put your mind at ease, perhaps it would be a good idea to visit your gp?
> 
> I'm praying for the bean to stick hun. x
> 
> Gyueilla, sorry about bfn but you're not out yet.
> 
> I for bfp too today. Cd9.

I know i really believe i may have ov on cd 21 and not cd17 like ff says so i guess im not so worried about it but still disappointed. So i guess i know im not out lol.


----------



## Ladybird77

Thank you ladies xx

I bought some more tests this morning and did a superdrug 25miu test with SMU and it was a stronger line than yesterdays so FX'd...!

I know I shouldn't stress so much but I have severe chem preg paranoia after last time, it's horrible.

Annie - great news, best of luck and babydust to you!

Gueyilla - So sorry for your BFN but there's every chance until AF arrives, FX'd for you big time.

MK - Did you get BFP??

RN - Thank you for the info, you're a star. Praying for your next cycle to give you that new year baby.

Love to all

xxx


----------



## RNmommy

Lady - :happydance: Im glad you're feeling better about it!!! :hugs:


----------



## kasigirl

good morning ladies!

lady glad to see your scare wasnt so!

ok so I am not sure if I should be worried or not but my temps dropped this morning ! the only doubt I have is I got maybe 4 hours of poor sleep as I was up late packing and then up and tempted 2 hours earlier than normal. its cd 21and I am 6 days post ovulation I hope the witch isn't arriving today! can you all take a look at my chart and let me know what you think! 

thanks ladies!


----------



## MrsGrimes

Hello there ladies! Hope you all are well today! :)

Kasi - You still have some time to figure out what's going on w/ your temps. Your temp could have dropped b/c of implantation dip or it could have dropped b/c you didn't a good adequate amount of rest. That happened to me too. Don't lose hope just yet. 

Rn - I know tons of folks including my husband who took the hcg drops and lost tons of weight! I don't know anything about it regarding any w/ pregnancy stuff but I do know the stuff works when it comes to losing weight! 

Lady - try not to stress yourself out. Be positive and believe that your bean is gonna stick and that you are going to have your baby in 9 months! :)

Gueyilla - maybe you should refrain from testing for the next couple of days. Don't stress yourself out w/ testing. You're not out yet girl!

Mk8 - you got us going crazy over here! What's this about a bfp?


----------



## CaliGirl35

RN- thanks for the HCG drops info! I want to look into that! :) 

Kasi...Don't pay to much attention to the temps right now, as Mrsgrimes said... it could be a number of things!..I think I would wait a few days to test....LOL- this coming from POAS junkies!! :haha:

Lady- Yes try not to stress.. I know, easier said than done. Maybe you could make some weekly apps to just get your HCG levels tested to verify that they are going up and up and up! :) Then you will feel better... praying for your sticky bean and a H&H 9 months!!! :hugs:

Gueyilla- ya wait a couple days and then test.. even just take tomorrow off maybe,( again coming from us POAS junkies ;) ) Your NOT out yet!! FX for that BFP!

Mk8- did you get your BFP?! FX... or were you trying to say your hoping for?! We are all in suspense with our FX!!!

Mrsgrimes.. how are you doing?


----------



## gueyilla1985

kasigirl said:


> good morning ladies!
> 
> lady glad to see your scare wasnt so!
> 
> ok so I am not sure if I should be worried or not but my temps dropped this morning ! the only doubt I have is I got maybe 4 hours of poor sleep as I was up late packing and then up and tempted 2 hours earlier than normal. its cd 21and I am 6 days post ovulation I hope the witch isn't arriving today! can you all take a look at my chart and let me know what you think!
> 
> thanks ladies!

maybe implantation?!!


----------



## gueyilla1985

MrsGrimes said:


> Hello there ladies! Hope you all are well today! :)
> 
> Kasi - You still have some time to figure out what's going on w/ your temps. Your temp could have dropped b/c of implantation dip or it could have dropped b/c you didn't a good adequate amount of rest. That happened to me too. Don't lose hope just yet.
> 
> Rn - I know tons of folks including my husband who took the hcg drops and lost tons of weight! I don't know anything about it regarding any w/ pregnancy stuff but I do know the stuff works when it comes to losing weight!
> 
> Lady - try not to stress yourself out. Be positive and believe that your bean is gonna stick and that you are going to have your baby in 9 months! :)
> 
> Gueyilla - maybe you should refrain from testing for the next couple of days. Don't stress yourself out w/ testing. You're not out yet girl!
> 
> Mk8 - you got us going crazy over here! What's this about a bfp?

So how are you doing?


----------



## kasigirl

thanks ladies! I am in austin tx for a wedding so as long as af doesnt appear I wont lose hope!


----------



## CaliGirl35

kasigirl said:


> thanks ladies! I am in austin tx for a wedding so as long as af doesnt appear I wont lose hope!

Dear AF, 
STAY AWAY BIATCH!!!!!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## gueyilla1985

I really feel that i ov on cd 21 but ff says cd17. i got my first pos on cd 17 but on cd 18 and cd19 i got extreme pos so then on cd20 i got a neg. i really thought you ov after your pos


----------



## gueyilla1985

CaliGirl35 said:


> kasigirl said:
> 
> 
> thanks ladies! I am in austin tx for a wedding so as long as af doesnt appear I wont lose hope!
> 
> Dear AF,
> STAY AWAY BIATCH!!!!!!!!!! :haha:Click to expand...

:haha:

:thumbup: YOU TELL THAT HOOKER!!! :rofl:


----------



## CaliGirl35

gueyilla1985 said:


> I really feel that i ov on cd 21 but ff says cd17. i got my first pos on cd 17 but on cd 18 and cd19 i got extreme pos so then on cd20 i got a neg. i really thought you ov after your pos

I think that you do.... however they say that you are MOST fertile in the days leading up to O'ing... so as long as you were BD'ing... :happydance: This could be your month for your BFP!!!!!! FX


----------



## CaliGirl35

gueyilla1985 said:


> CaliGirl35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kasigirl said:
> 
> 
> thanks ladies! I am in austin tx for a wedding so as long as af doesnt appear I wont lose hope!
> 
> Dear AF,
> STAY AWAY BIATCH!!!!!!!!!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> :thumbup: YOU TELL THAT HOOKER!!! :rofl:Click to expand...

:haha: LOL!!! :haha:


----------



## MrsGrimes

Cali & Gueyilla - SO sweet of you to ask! :blush:

Okay, so it's only 8dpo for me today however, I only have 2 more days until my af is to show. My temps have stayed elevated so it makes me anxious all the more. I can't say that I'm feeling much symptoms, other than usual af symptoms. Last month I felt every symptom in the book and obviously was not pregnant so I totally don't know what it's supposed to feel like for me when I do become pregnant. So...I'm just trying to wait patiently until Saturday comes around. I was going to wait until Sunday to test which would probably be better but I don't know if I can wait that long. If my temps stay elevated until Saturday morning, I will more than likely test. Make sense?:winkwink:


----------



## gueyilla1985

CaliGirl35 said:


> gueyilla1985 said:
> 
> 
> I really feel that i ov on cd 21 but ff says cd17. i got my first pos on cd 17 but on cd 18 and cd19 i got extreme pos so then on cd20 i got a neg. i really thought you ov after your pos
> 
> I think that you do.... however they say that you are MOST fertile in the days leading up to O'ing... so as long as you were BD'ing... :happydance: This could be your month for your BFP!!!!!! FXClick to expand...

Thats what i thought. err i wish i knew if i really did.. oh well ill go by cd21 as my ov day. i :sex: like bunnies i even used softcups lol :blush:


----------



## mk8

Oh no. haha. I meant I git bfn - negative. sigh. I wish!


----------



## gueyilla1985

MrsGrimes said:


> Cali & Gueyilla - SO sweet of you to ask! :blush:
> 
> Okay, so it's only 8dpo for me today however, I only have 2 more days until my af is to show. My temps have stayed elevated so it makes me anxious all the more. I can't say that I'm feeling much symptoms, other than usual af symptoms. Last month I felt every symptom in the book and obviously was not pregnant so I totally don't know what it's supposed to feel like for me when I do become pregnant. So...I'm just trying to wait patiently until Saturday comes around. I was going to wait until Sunday to test which would probably be better but I don't know if I can wait that long. If my temps stay elevated until Saturday morning, I will more than likely test. Make sense?:winkwink:

yeah i get it i think im gonna do the same thing and not test until i get to hawaii :shrug: i guess i can wait... but what to do till then :coffee:


----------



## raelynn

RN - Where do you get the HCG drops? I'm _trying_ to stick to the insulin-resistance diet to hopefully get my cycle regulated. CD 35 and still no temp rise for me. I have a feeling if I lose some weight and get my blood sugar regulated it will help. Back when I was 20 lbs lighter before our wedding, my cycles were pretty regular and that is pretty much the only time they have been. It stinks when our bodies won't cooperate. I really just want my carbs though :) I like bread. We went to cheesecake factory last night and I was really good. I so wanted that carrot cake cheesecake but they had a low carb option made with walnut crust (instead of graham cracker) and splenda (instead of sugar) with fresh strawberries. It was pretty good too.

So...for now, I'm still waiting out this annoyingly long cycle. Wish O would get here even though it probably wouldn't result in a pregnancy this late in the cycle but I've hear of rare cases...


----------



## MrsGrimes

gueyilla1985 said:


> MrsGrimes said:
> 
> 
> Cali & Gueyilla - SO sweet of you to ask! :blush:
> 
> Okay, so it's only 8dpo for me today however, I only have 2 more days until my af is to show. My temps have stayed elevated so it makes me anxious all the more. I can't say that I'm feeling much symptoms, other than usual af symptoms. Last month I felt every symptom in the book and obviously was not pregnant so I totally don't know what it's supposed to feel like for me when I do become pregnant. So...I'm just trying to wait patiently until Saturday comes around. I was going to wait until Sunday to test which would probably be better but I don't know if I can wait that long. If my temps stay elevated until Saturday morning, I will more than likely test. Make sense?:winkwink:
> 
> yeah i get it i think im gonna do the same thing and not test until i get to hawaii :shrug: i guess i can wait... but what to do till then :coffee:Click to expand...

Yeah, I think I need to just fill my time up with something to do! Sounds like it will be plenty easy to get your mind off of baby stuff moving to Hawaii and all! :)


----------



## gueyilla1985

MrsGrimes said:


> gueyilla1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsGrimes said:
> 
> 
> Cali & Gueyilla - SO sweet of you to ask! :blush:
> 
> Okay, so it's only 8dpo for me today however, I only have 2 more days until my af is to show. My temps have stayed elevated so it makes me anxious all the more. I can't say that I'm feeling much symptoms, other than usual af symptoms. Last month I felt every symptom in the book and obviously was not pregnant so I totally don't know what it's supposed to feel like for me when I do become pregnant. So...I'm just trying to wait patiently until Saturday comes around. I was going to wait until Sunday to test which would probably be better but I don't know if I can wait that long. If my temps stay elevated until Saturday morning, I will more than likely test. Make sense?:winkwink:
> 
> yeah i get it i think im gonna do the same thing and not test until i get to hawaii :shrug: i guess i can wait... but what to do till then :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I think I need to just fill my time up with something to do! Sounds like it will be plenty easy to get your mind off of baby stuff moving to Hawaii and all! :)Click to expand...

yeah tomorrow they are coming to pack our stuff and we leave tue so for like 4 days i will live in a hotel :dohh: i guess i can deal


----------



## MrsGrimes

gueyilla1985 said:


> MrsGrimes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gueyilla1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsGrimes said:
> 
> 
> Cali & Gueyilla - SO sweet of you to ask! :blush:
> 
> Okay, so it's only 8dpo for me today however, I only have 2 more days until my af is to show. My temps have stayed elevated so it makes me anxious all the more. I can't say that I'm feeling much symptoms, other than usual af symptoms. Last month I felt every symptom in the book and obviously was not pregnant so I totally don't know what it's supposed to feel like for me when I do become pregnant. So...I'm just trying to wait patiently until Saturday comes around. I was going to wait until Sunday to test which would probably be better but I don't know if I can wait that long. If my temps stay elevated until Saturday morning, I will more than likely test. Make sense?:winkwink:
> 
> yeah i get it i think im gonna do the same thing and not test until i get to hawaii :shrug: i guess i can wait... but what to do till then :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I think I need to just fill my time up with something to do! Sounds like it will be plenty easy to get your mind off of baby stuff moving to Hawaii and all! :)Click to expand...
> 
> yeah tomorrow they are coming to pack our stuff and we leave tue so for like 4 days i will live in a hotel :dohh: i guess i can dealClick to expand...

As long as you can keep us updated...you are good! :thumbup:


----------



## gueyilla1985

MrsGrimes said:


> gueyilla1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsGrimes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gueyilla1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsGrimes said:
> 
> 
> Cali & Gueyilla - SO sweet of you to ask! :blush:
> 
> Okay, so it's only 8dpo for me today however, I only have 2 more days until my af is to show. My temps have stayed elevated so it makes me anxious all the more. I can't say that I'm feeling much symptoms, other than usual af symptoms. Last month I felt every symptom in the book and obviously was not pregnant so I totally don't know what it's supposed to feel like for me when I do become pregnant. So...I'm just trying to wait patiently until Saturday comes around. I was going to wait until Sunday to test which would probably be better but I don't know if I can wait that long. If my temps stay elevated until Saturday morning, I will more than likely test. Make sense?:winkwink:
> 
> yeah i get it i think im gonna do the same thing and not test until i get to hawaii :shrug: i guess i can wait... but what to do till then :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I think I need to just fill my time up with something to do! Sounds like it will be plenty easy to get your mind off of baby stuff moving to Hawaii and all! :)Click to expand...
> 
> yeah tomorrow they are coming to pack our stuff and we leave tue so for like 4 days i will live in a hotel :dohh: i guess i can dealClick to expand...
> 
> As long as you can keep us updated...you are good! :thumbup:Click to expand...

i still have my phone lol


----------



## pinkanhopeful

Congrats lady


----------



## CaliGirl35

Rae- Grrrrrr :growlmad: how very frustrating! FX that you O hun.... maybe you already have, Are you sure that you haven't? 

Mrsgrimes and Gueyilla- I can't wait for testing!! Man I hope you girls get your BFP's!!! :happydance:
Gueyilla- moving to Hawaii!!! What a wonderful experience and adventure! What Island are you going to?

MK8- :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: Grrrrr... sorry about the BFN, but don't lose hope, your NOT out yet! FX


----------



## CaliGirl35

Pink- how are you doing?


----------



## RNmommy

Rae - You can order the drops pretty much anywhere off the internet. I ordered mine from Covenant Health Products (i think - It was a while ago)

But you know, I took mine this morning, the 10 drops under the tongue like I was supposed to, and they immediately made me feel sick to my stomach. I had this weird feeling in my stomach all day. Its finally now just subsided. 
So I dont know if it was just coincidental or what. But I didn't take them this afternoon. Im scared to now they made me feel so sick.
Im thinking with me being on the Clomid and I had just taken my pill when I took the drops, maybe that had something to do with it? :shrug:

I think Im going to wait until CD 8 to use them again. I take my last Clomid on CD7. And we'll see how I feel then. It was not pleasant at all. 

I really think it was probably coincidental. But Im going to wait a few more days just to make sure. I know they work, I dont doubt that at all. It was just weird.

They range in price from $60 to hundreds of dollars if you get them from a doctors office because they make you come in for visits. 
But you can get everything you need off the internet or someone said they saw them at GNC. So I guess you can get them there too!


----------



## Lisa92881

Hi girls! :hi: Hope everyone's having a good day. I am absolutely dying to test, and wondering whyyyy this TWW has to be so long. I've felt kind of crampy today, but not convinced that they aren't imaginary symptoms. :dohh:


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh jeeeeez, look at my ticker. Way to be an enabler, you damn ticker!! :haha:


----------



## MrsGrimes

Lisa92881 said:


> Oh jeeeeez, look at my ticker. Way to be an enabler, you damn ticker!! :haha:

Lol...hilarious! :haha:

You too? I am dying to test! Oh my gosh...I don't think I've been so anxious to test. This 2ww has been dreadful!


----------



## RNmommy

I just got my order of OPK in and they came with 10 HPT strips. Plus I have one Answer Early Response left from last cycle. Im armed and ready!!!!
Bring on the BFPs!!!!
Too bad Im only on CD4. :rofl:


----------



## CaliGirl35

:haha:LOL! Don't worry rn, I am READY too, and af is not here till Tuesday!!!!!!!!!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## mk8

hello fellow impatient ttc-ers! 

right, im back on with the laptop so hopefully no dodgey typos (was on my touch screen phone earlier and clearly my fingers are too fat to type on it!!!)

pink- long time no see! how are you my dear? 

mrsgrimes- checked out your chart- a nice spike in temps there! fx for your bfp! :)

rn/cali- im loving your "im ready for you" attitude! haha. 

lisa- hope you get that BFP in a few days. postive mental attitude!!!!!!!!!!!!

lady- how you doing honey? :) 

gueyilla- enjoy hawaii honey. hope that fertile land brings you your baby! 

have i missed anybody out????

so, 9dop as i said earlier and i got a bfn this morning :( theres still quite a lot of hope that i might get that positive, but i actually dont want that hope in a way. im scared i will be even more disappointed. i had a spike in my temp this morning (36.61C when its normally around 36.4 post ov- i have low temps in general). i also had a dip on cd6. i really hope that cd6 was implantation dip and my rise is my body gearing up for the bfp... but signs of af showing are here too- im sooooooo bloated and tired. poop. 

ok... i said postive mental attitude didnt i girls? positive thinking...positive thinking...


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks mk8! FX for you too, I don't know much about temps/charting, but it sounds promising. I can't wait until this thread starts getting some :bfp:s!!!

:dust:


----------



## CaliGirl35

OMG! So all of you are going to be testing when I am gone, and have no way to look at updates till I get back!!! hummmmm.........

Well I am with Lisa, and think that we need WAY more BFP's!!!!!!!! We have only had... 3 right? PMA PMA PMA!!!!!!!!!!! 

FX FX FX for you weekend testers!!! Come on BFP'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Baby4u14

CaliGirl35 said:


> OMG! So all of you are going to be testing when I am gone, and have no way to look at updates till I get back!!! hummmmm.........
> 
> Well I am with Lisa, and think that we need WAY more BFP's!!!!!!!! We have only had... 3 right? PMA PMA PMA!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> FX FX FX for you weekend testers!!! Come on BFP'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

i agree!


----------



## gueyilla1985

CaliGirl35 said:


> Rae- Grrrrrr :growlmad: how very frustrating! FX that you O hun.... maybe you already have, Are you sure that you haven't?
> 
> Mrsgrimes and Gueyilla- I can't wait for testing!! Man I hope you girls get your BFP's!!! :happydance:
> Gueyilla- moving to Hawaii!!! What a wonderful experience and adventure! What Island are you going to?
> 
> MK8- :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: Grrrrr... sorry about the BFN, but don't lose hope, your NOT out yet! FX

Im going to oahu!! I cant wait!!


----------



## gueyilla1985

I bought so frer and im not gonna test till i get to hawaii so wish me luck!! I really hope that i see 2 lines when i do test


----------



## Baby4u14

gueyilla1985 said:


> CaliGirl35 said:
> 
> 
> Rae- Grrrrrr :growlmad: how very frustrating! FX that you O hun.... maybe you already have, Are you sure that you haven't?
> 
> Mrsgrimes and Gueyilla- I can't wait for testing!! Man I hope you girls get your BFP's!!! :happydance:
> Gueyilla- moving to Hawaii!!! What a wonderful experience and adventure! What Island are you going to?
> 
> MK8- :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: Grrrrr... sorry about the BFN, but don't lose hope, your NOT out yet! FX
> 
> Im going to oahu!! I cant wait!!Click to expand...

I wish I could go on a vacation


----------



## gueyilla1985

We are getting stationed their. lol


----------



## KendraNoell

Hey ladies!

Going to get some meds switched up starting tomorrow that I'm really excited about. Hoping its going to give me my sex drive back and work on that dang bean!!!

Got my progesterone etc bloodwork tomorrow.


----------



## raelynn

CaliGirl35 said:


> Rae- Grrrrrr :growlmad: how very frustrating! FX that you O hun.... maybe you already have, Are you sure that you haven't?

Sure I haven't yet. My temps still haven't gone up. I've been having really long cycles lately so...still waiting this one out. I've lost some weight this month so I am hoping it starts helping to get things back to a more normal cycle but I may just have to wait and see what the doc says in June. Waiting is torture.


----------



## RNmommy

Kendra - Good luck with the blood work and the meds!!!

Rae - I'm sorry about the hiding O. FX you pop out that eggie!!!!
(Did you come back from vacation yet?? How was it?)


How's everyone else doing?? Today is CD4 for me. Clomid pill#3 down. Uhhh... Seems like Im always waiting for something....


----------



## gueyilla1985

I got another :bfn: this morning. Dam i need to stop testing!!! :rofl:


----------



## mk8

Bfn for me too gueyilla. Sigh.


----------



## kasigirl

good morning ladies!

af hasn't shown up yet and my temps are back up! woo hoo!


----------



## MrsGrimes

Good Morning all! 

Kasi - your chart is looking good so far! ;)

Rae - I feel for you girl. I'm sorry that you're having to wait so long. Hoping that you get that pos opk sooner than later!

Kendra - Great news. FX'd that the meds give you exactly what you need to catch that egg! 

mk8 - it's still early. Don't lose hope yet! I too have been feeling like af is around the corner. I don't know what it's supposed to feel like when I'm pregnant but I sure don't feel like it...whatever that is. I feel normal today however I felt like af was coming yesterday. This on and off stuff is driving me crazy!

Rn & Cali - I agree, love the pma! I need some of that!

Gueyilla - Hope your bfn turns into a bfp! I'm sorry I forgot, what dpo are you?

As for me, I am getting anxious and impatient. I just want to know the answer already. I'm thinking I'm just gonna test in the morning and see what I get. I'll only be 10dpo so it could still be too early but tomorrow will be my 28th cycle day and last month my cycle was 28 days long. I really hope that my cycle doesn't try to lengthen and throw me for a loop. That wouldn't be very nice!


----------



## mk8

Hey all

It's Friday! Yay. 

Ladies, chart looking good! Heres hoping the bean implanted and is multiplying ferociously. 

Mrs, well done for holding out on testing. Go you! I know how antsy we can get during the tww. I know I am hating the fact that at may show up. But hang in there. Our time will come!


----------



## mk8

Ladies = kasi


----------



## Lisa92881

Happy Friday Beanstalkers!! Today is an extra exciting Friday for me, I work in a school so I have April vacation next week!! :wohoo: Unfortunately, that also means the second half of my TWW will be even longer!! :dohh:

I had the weirdest dream last night. I had a baby, except it was some kind of animal, I don't remember, I think a monkey or something. :rofl: (I wish I had written it down when I first woke up because it's faded over the day) So I had to feed my monkey-baby, but I had no bottles, so I was feeding him out of a ziplock baggie with the corner cut off, like you would use if you made frosting for a cake or something. All kinds of other weird stuff happened, I wish I could remember!! :wacko:


----------



## Lisa92881

Seriously?! Stupid ticker is being an enabler AGAIN!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh forgot to mention before I have one...yes ONE...sore boob. Not sure what the deal is with that. Made a new thread about it though. :haha:


----------



## MrsGrimes

Lisa92881 said:


> Seriously?! Stupid ticker is being an enabler AGAIN!!!

Hilarious dream Lisa!! :haha: That made me smile...thanks.
Ya know, the exact day that I woke up with a crazy dream, was the same day the ticker mentioned vivid dreams. I thought the same thing! Hey, I definitely didn't make that dream up myself...I know you didn't either. Lol...thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lisa92881

We need to laugh at ourselves and each other....otherwise we'll all go crazy!! :)


----------



## MrsGrimes

Amen!!!


----------



## pinkanhopeful

Caligirl and MK8 - not bad thanks not been on much this week as I am a chief bridesmaid on sunday and been busy helping the bride get ready for the big day so thought i would drop in whilst I had time late night. I Ov'd on weds I think as had lot of pain in the ovaries area, so my AF is not due until 25th I think according to my clearblue ovualtion tester so I got another week to wait but AF came on day 31 last month which woud be 23rd so will have to keep FX and wait for hopefully my bean to stick


----------



## raelynn

RNmommy said:
 

> Kendra - Good luck with the blood work and the meds!!!
> 
> Rae - I'm sorry about the hiding O. FX you pop out that eggie!!!!
> (Did you come back from vacation yet?? How was it?)
> 
> 
> How's everyone else doing?? Today is CD4 for me. Clomid pill#3 down. Uhhh... Seems like Im always waiting for something....

I'm still on vacation. One more day to go then we're flying through the night to get home. Still no temp raise. My O is in serious rebellion at this point. I'm just trying to let it do its thing and if we catch it we catch it. Not going to stress about it. My cycles are obviously very whacked out so I'll just have to wait until June. Could time just speed up already?


----------



## mk8

hello ladies

well its 11DPO for me and i took another hpt. negative. really disappointed. so lying in bed on a sat morning (11am) eating a mint kit kat! (chocolate bar). 

mrs- best of luck with your test. do keep us posted. xxx


----------



## RNmommy

Good morning ladies!!! Sorry I haven't been very interactive lately. I was just feeling a little down. Im so happy that I had a normal cycle last month but Im a little sad because I was so sure I was gonna get my BFP!!!
But, thats ok. BFP this cycle for a New Year's Baby!!!!

So, Im just sitting here on the laptop watching my husband and my son play a video game together. LOL! I wonder if anyone will notice if I sneak into the bedroom and go back to bed? LOL!


Mk - Im sorry about the BFN. I know how you feel. There's still time!!! FX

Gueyilla - Good luck with the move. Keeping FX for your BFP!

Everyone in the TWW - FX for your :bfp:

Rae - I think you need to sit down and have a serious discussion with your ovaries!!! LOL! Fx you pop that eggie out soon! Im sure there's plenty of spermies waiting for it!


----------



## gueyilla1985

Good Morning!!! I really think im at 8dpo even tho my ff says 12dpo i have a crampy feeling in my pelvic area. but all my stuff has left to hawaii!! I leave tues. but anyway my temp went up again yay i guess but at the same time im iffy about it i dont wanna test until after i get to hawaii. so i hope this is it


----------



## Lisa92881

mk8 - Sorry about the BFN, but I agree, it's still early! And omg how I looooove mint kit kats!!! Yummmm. 

Rae - Damn eggs!! Where the hell are you?? Pop out already, would you?! Maybe they are just waiting until you're back home, safe and sound, with plenty of opportunity for uninterrupted :sex:!!!

RN - Big :hugs:!! Onward to a New Year's baby!

Gueyilla - Maybe you are 8 DPO (we'd be even closer than we thought then, I'm 7), very exciting that your temps went up. You better test as soon as you get to Hawaii and let us know! FX. 

Well girls I had a dream last night that I had a faint positive on an hpt....so of course I had to test this morning when I woke up. :bfn: -- shocker! :haha:


----------



## raelynn

RN and Lisa - Thanks so much for the support. It has been ok with vacation to distract me but I'm sure once I'm home and can obsess, this late ovulation wait is gonna get old pretty quick. Hopefully my eggies get going and finally pop out soon. Though at this point I'm not sure how likely it would be to become a pregnancy since I've heard it is rare in really late O. Oh well, guess my body is just telling me it doesn't want a Christmas baby


----------



## kasigirl

hey ladies! 

I think the witch just showed up! :( my temps havent dropped but I started to see a bit of red. I dont feel like I am starting but my temps may be high because I am not a home and in a different time zone. so bummed because I thought the early o was a good sign! :(


----------



## Lisa92881

Did you ladies know there's a "What to Expect BEFORE You're Expecting" book?! I just read about it on another thread. I'm so buying that this week! I've been tempted to get "What to Expect When You're Expecting"....but didn't want to jinx it. Now I'll have something to read during the second half of my TWW! :happydance:


----------



## Lisa92881

Kasi - :hugs: Think it could have been IB??


----------



## mk8

yeah kasi- may be implantation bleeding. fx it is and that eggy is getting nice n cosy in there! 

lisa-fingers crossed for that bfp in a few days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

hows everybody else doing??


----------



## kasigirl

The witch got me! :( so bummed out right now!


----------



## gueyilla1985

Dam bitch!!! err....!!!! sorry she got you!!
afm im having a crampy feeling little sore boobs and my temps are way up so lets see in a couple of days if i get a :bfp:


----------



## mk8

hey kasi - sorry to hear that af got you. huge hugs!! i know its tough but try to stay positive. go and treat yourself to something like sushi, a glass of wine, parma ham etc! 

i checked out your chart by the way- what is your LP typically? 

take it easy honey. x


----------



## mk8

by the way, my temps dropped this morning. took another hpt and yet another BFN :( 12DPO now. feeling pretty crappy. whilst af isnt here yet, im pretty darn certain it will show soon. trying to get over that though and think about how to attack the next cycle. 

this was my 4th cycle and to date i have been:
* doing opks (3 cycles) 
* doing hpts early
* charting (for 2 cycles) 
* doing sperm meets egg plan (and feeling v tired)
* taking pregnacare tablets (2 cycles and recently added vit b complex as was concerned my lp was a bit low last month- 10 days) 

going forward, i think i need to change the game plan. i need to reduce stress levels for a start. so i was thinking...
* no opks (hmmm...i wonder if i can do this being a poas addict!) 
* no early HPTs - want until i miss my period to test
* forget pregnacare- expensive. taking vit b complex (relatively low dosage) and folic acid
* chart (want to see impact of stoppping pregnacare on lp
* start robitussen or similar item found in uk to assist with cm! (since starting to ttc, i havent had much, which is weird). 

heres hoping i get that eggy! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Lisa92881

Ohhh Kasi, so sorry friend!! Our positive vibes will carry you on to the next cycle! :hugs:


----------



## kasigirl

thanks ladies. mk8 my lp is normally 7 days and my cycle is normally 27 to 28 days. I was really excited that I ovulated on day 15 as I dont normally until around day 20. I thought things were looking better but was wrong. I am going to try and find a new doctor who will see that my luteal phase Is too short and will do something about it. :)


----------



## mk8

hey kasi

seeing another doctor sounds like a plan. really sorry to hear your lp was short. but i have read it is something thats pretty easy to fix. apparently taking vit b6 helps. some people recommend taking up to 200mg but i think thats tonnes! its like 8000% of RDA! i was taking pregnacare (that had 10mg B6) but that month i found my lp was 10 days (no idea what it was for sure prior to that). i took an additional vit b complex supplement for most of this month (with 10mg B6) and my lp is a bit longer. im on 12dpo and no af yet (though really think it is due soon as my ept all say -tive and my temp dipped this morning). so if my period arrives tomo, my lp would be 12 days. not sure whether it is the vit b or just my hormones regulating itself (periods have been odd since jan) but worth a shot maybe? some people also recommend taking evening primrose oil before ovulation (dont take after o though as can increase miscarriage risk!) i havent tried that as i dont like the risk of it! 

best of luck with your new docs appt! 

how is everybody else doing today? 

x


----------



## mk8

hey girlies

no activity i see since my last post. take it that means everybody is enjoying the lovely weekend :) easter soon- yeahhhhh! 

i have a question for you lovelies... 

when does the luteal phase end? when your temp drops? first day of spotting? first day of full on red blood flow? 

enjoy the rest of the weekend all. 

x


----------



## RNmommy

Kasi - Sorry about the :witch: FX for next cycle!!!!

Mk8 - The luteal phase ends when AF begins. (I think). 


Hows everyone doing??? Been out doing things with my 2 favorite guys. Pool yesterday, football this morning, video games, etc....
Im tired!!!!

CD7 for me and took my last Clomid for this cycle this morning. So FX I actually O in about another week.


----------



## KendraNoell

mk8 said:


> hey girlies
> 
> no activity i see since my last post. take it that means everybody is enjoying the lovely weekend :) easter soon- yeahhhhh!
> 
> i have a question for you lovelies...
> 
> when does the luteal phase end? when your temp drops? first day of spotting? first day of full on red blood flow?
> 
> enjoy the rest of the weekend all.
> 
> x

I was told LP ends when CD1 starts, and that starts when you have flow, whether its light or heavy.


----------



## RNmommy

OOHH Kendra...Your ticker sayd 11DPO. Is that right??? Have you tested??


----------



## mk8

Thanks for the info ladies. 

Af made a preview - pinky brown discharge. So prob af tomo. On to cycle 5! 

Sounds like a fun day for you Rn.:)

Yeah, any news kendra?


----------



## kasigirl

mk8 said:


> hey kasi
> 
> seeing another doctor sounds like a plan. really sorry to hear your lp was short. but i have read it is something thats pretty easy to fix. apparently taking vit b6 helps. some people recommend taking up to 200mg but i think thats tonnes! its like 8000% of RDA! i was taking pregnacare (that had 10mg B6) but that month i found my lp was 10 days (no idea what it was for sure prior to that). i took an additional vit b complex supplement for most of this month (with 10mg B6) and my lp is a bit longer. im on 12dpo and no af yet (though really think it is due soon as my ept all say -tive and my temp dipped this morning). so if my period arrives tomo, my lp would be 12 days. not sure whether it is the vit b or just my hormones regulating itself (periods have been odd since jan) but worth a shot maybe? some people also recommend taking evening primrose oil before ovulation (dont take after o though as can increase miscarriage risk!) i havent tried that as i dont like the risk of it!
> 
> best of luck with your new docs appt!
> 
> how is everybody else doing today?
> 
> x

I tried b6 it didn't do anything for me at all. it sucks too because the dr I saw last month doesnt want to see me until September!


----------



## KendraNoell

I've been testing every morning. Stark white, no screen tilters even :( 

I have my dr appt on Tuesday, AF not supposed to get here until at least Wednesday, so I'm hoping that I will have some answers. I had some EWCM when I thought I ovulated, which only lasted for a few hours and I have not had a shred of EWCM the entire cycle. I am thinking I didn't ovulate... I don't know... so stressed about it all!


----------



## Lisa92881

Well girls my crampiness (is that a word? :shrug:) is increasing....hoping it's the eggie getting snug, and not AF on her way. Getting kind of nervous though!! :nope:


----------



## KendraNoell

What the hell... (sorry)

Went back to the ebay seller that I used for my HPT's and OPK's and guess what... urine has to be room temp. I couldn't find that anywhere on the instructions for the tests but it says in her buyer description that it has to be room temp. That just irks me because who knows there could be a BFP in there and now I gotta wait LOL


----------



## Lisa92881

KendraNoell said:


> What the hell... (sorry)
> 
> Went back to the ebay seller that I used for my HPT's and OPK's and guess what... urine has to be room temp. I couldn't find that anywhere on the instructions for the tests but it says in her buyer description that it has to be room temp. That just irks me because who knows there could be a BFP in there and now I gotta wait LOL

How weird. What brand are they?? I hadn't heard of the temp of your urine affecting results. That sucks, I'm sorry! :growlmad:


----------



## KendraNoell

Well I just tried it... let it cool while I took a shower and put on some clothes... no difference really... I mean I thought I saw a shadow but I know that it wasn't pink. So yeah. I dunno. The brand I got off ebay they don't even have a brand name they're pretty generic.


----------



## gueyilla1985

So no :bfp: or af DAM!!!! but high temps and cramps..


----------



## Lisa92881

gueyilla1985 said:


> So no :bfp: or af DAM!!!! but high temps and cramps..

The suspense is killing me!!! :dohh:


----------



## gueyilla1985

Lisa92881 said:


> gueyilla1985 said:
> 
> 
> So no :bfp: or af DAM!!!! but high temps and cramps..
> 
> The suspense is killing me!!! :dohh:Click to expand...

me too i wish i just knew already!!!!! but i know its more :coffee: for me


----------



## raelynn

Well ladies. No real update for me. I didn't temp last night since we flew home through the night and I didn't get a bit of sleep until 10am this morning. Oh well. More ovulation cramps today, guess my body is going to try and ovulate yet again. Maybe one of these attempts an egg will actually pop out. Who knows. I'm trying to just take a relaxed approach until I see the doc in June since I can't really do much of anything else since OPKs don't work for me. I'm guessing they keep going positive everytime my body tries to rev up to ovulate. Hasn't happened yet though...still waiting...


----------



## Baby4u14

Lisa92881 said:


> Well girls my crampiness (is that a word? :shrug:) is increasing....hoping it's the eggie getting snug, and not AF on her way. Getting kind of nervous though!! :nope:

i had minor cramping today too! AF due friday...im prayin she dont show!! :'(


----------



## raelynn

Baby4u14 said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Well girls my crampiness (is that a word? :shrug:) is increasing....hoping it's the eggie getting snug, and not AF on her way. Getting kind of nervous though!! :nope:
> 
> i had minor cramping today too! AF due friday...im prayin she dont show!! :'(Click to expand...

Hope it is good news for both of you in the next few days!


----------



## KendraNoell

Baby4u14 said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Well girls my crampiness (is that a word? :shrug:) is increasing....hoping it's the eggie getting snug, and not AF on her way. Getting kind of nervous though!! :nope:
> 
> i had minor cramping today too! AF due friday...im prayin she dont show!! :'(Click to expand...

Would you like to be buddies? 11 DPO and former Army wife too (he got out yay).


----------



## Baby4u14

KendraNoell said:


> Baby4u14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Well girls my crampiness (is that a word? :shrug:) is increasing....hoping it's the eggie getting snug, and not AF on her way. Getting kind of nervous though!! :nope:
> 
> i had minor cramping today too! AF due friday...im prayin she dont show!! :'(Click to expand...
> 
> Would you like to be buddies? 11 DPO and former Army wife too (he got out yay).Click to expand...

Yeah! That would be awesome! mine still has to do a year sadly :(
but then he getting out! yay


----------



## mk8

Morning gals. Just checking in to wish you all a great start to the week. X


----------



## gueyilla1985

So this morning i got a :bfn: oh well i guess im out my temp also dropped a bit not much but still


----------



## Lisa92881

gueyilla1985 said:


> So this morning i got a :bfn: oh well i guess im out my temp also dropped a bit not much but still

Are you due for AF today?? FX she doesn't show!!!

I got another BFN this morning (9 DPO)...I know it's still early but damn, those BFNs sure are disheartening aren't they?! I'm thinking about busting out a FRER tomorrow, but not sure if I want to waste it, I've been using the cheapies so far. I have a pkg of 3 FRER . What do you ladies think??


----------



## MrsGrimes

Good Morning Ladies! Sorry I've been out of touch. I didn't have access to internet all weekend. Well, at 10 dpo (Sat) I tested and got a BFN. I tested again this morning at 12 dpo and BFN again. My temp has dropped a little but not all the way. Maybe it'll drop entirely in the morning but not sure. I'm just so tired of waiting...I'm ready to get this cycle over with since it doesn't seem like this is it. My LP tends to be 12-13 days long and tomorrow it will be day 13 so hopefully I'll have more answers tomorrow. Sigh...


----------



## KendraNoell

BFN for me too. Sad day :(


----------



## Lisa92881

We need some PMA in here today!!

WE'RE NOT OUT YET LADIES!! STAY POSITIVE! OUR :bfp:S ARE ON THE WAY. THEY ARE JUST TAKING A LITTLE LONGER TO SHOW UP BECAUSE OUR EGGIES ARE SNUGGLING UP AND GETTING NICE AND COZY BEFORE TELLING US THAT THEY ARE THERE!! :thumbup:


----------



## Baby4u14

Lisa92881 said:


> We need some PMA in here today!!
> 
> WE'RE NOT OUT YET LADIES!! STAY POSITIVE! OUR :bfp:S ARE ON THE WAY. THEY ARE JUST TAKING A LITTLE LONGER TO SHOW UP BECAUSE OUR EGGIES ARE SNUGGLING UP AND GETTING NICE AND COZY BEFORE TELLING US THAT THEY ARE THERE!! :thumbup:

I agree!!! Positive attitudes ladies!!! Gotta stay positive...I tested at 9dpo ad gotta negative so im going to wait till friday to test again.hopefully AF doesn't show!!! I'll be soo happy happy and can finally relax :coffee:


----------



## RNmommy

Baby4u, Mrs Grimes, Lisa & Kendra - Sorry about the BFN!!! FX your BFP is just around the corner. Sending anti-witch vibes your way!!!!

Rae - Sorry about the eggies not wanting to cooperate. Fx you O soon and catch it!!!!

:hugs: to all my ladies


----------



## mk8

hello all

PMA to all your ladies! THIS IS YOUR MONTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It wasnt my month as AF arrive in full flow (pardon the pun) today. But I am fine. Expected as much and on to the next cycle. THIS is MY month ladies! I am getting that egg fertilised, attached to my lining and bringing it to full term and saying a big hello to him/her in Jan 2012! YEAH! 

Best of luck to you all! FX FX


----------



## kasigirl

afternoon ladies! 

I am sitting in the airport reading everyones posts! :) 

sorry the witch got you mk8! 

so I have decided that I will find a new doc this month and while I wait maybe lose 10 pounds! ttc has been tough and with a short luteal phase I dont think I have a chance without the help of a doctor! how has everyone else been?


----------



## RNmommy

Mk - Sorry about the witch!!! Good PMA....next month is THE month!!!!

Kasi - hope you're having fun chillin at the airport. LOL!!!

So, how is everyone doing?? I am CD 8 today. Not much to report. Told myself I wasn't going to start doing OPKs until CD10 but I did do one this morning. Just for fun. Negative of course. (But still pretty dark considering its so early. So I hope that means the Clomid is working again.)

I bought some Pre-Seed today at CVS. So I'll start using that when the time is right. LOL!

I also made my appointment for my progesterone levels on CD23. So we'll see how that goes. In the mean time, Im just waiting to O. Im hoping sometime in the next 6-10 days. Ugh....

I feel like it's always hurry up to wait....you know what I mean?
But, it will all be worth it in the end as long as I get that BFP!!!! :hissy:


----------



## raelynn

kasigirl said:


> afternoon ladies!
> 
> I am sitting in the airport reading everyones posts! :)
> 
> sorry the witch got you mk8!
> 
> so I have decided that I will find a new doc this month and while I wait maybe lose 10 pounds! ttc has been tough and with a short luteal phase I dont think I have a chance without the help of a doctor! how has everyone else been?

I'm with you on this but I have the opposite problem. My cycles are way too long. Pretty much in the same boat, waiting for the doc to help out when I can finally get in and see her. It is frustrating to know there is more waiting involved and who knows if the doc will even be able to figure it out right away so there is probably even more waiting. Oh well. It is what it is. We'll get there eventually.


----------



## KendraNoell

Sorry for being a negative nancy ladies! I'm hanging in there.


----------



## gueyilla1985

I have no idea when she is supposed to be here so i have to wait till she desideds to show.


----------



## Lisa92881

KendraNoell said:


> Sorry for being a negative nancy ladies! I'm hanging in there.

No worries, I think a lot of us were feeling down in the dumps yesterday, myself included! :shrug: I took an FRER this morning...negative. :nope: Bummed, even though I know it's still early, because of course I had convinced myself I was going to be one of those girls that gets an early BFP! I was hoping all my cramps were a good sign, but now I'm thinking they've just been AF cramps earlier than usual. Blahhh. :coffee:

I'm off to the dentist!! :dohh:


----------



## Lisa92881

gueyilla1985 said:


> I have no idea when she is supposed to be here so i have to wait till she desideds to show.

Good luck on your big moving day!!! Thinking of you! xo :friends:


----------



## Baby4u14

Lisa92881 said:


> KendraNoell said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for being a negative nancy ladies! I'm hanging in there.
> 
> No worries, I think a lot of us were feeling down in the dumps yesterday, myself included! :shrug: I took an FRER this morning...negative. :nope: Bummed, even though I know it's still early, because of course I had convinced myself I was going to be one of those girls that gets an early BFP! I was hoping all my cramps were a good sign, but now I'm thinking they've just been AF cramps earlier than usual. Blahhh. :coffee:
> 
> I'm off to the dentist!! :dohh:Click to expand...

I think I'm having minor cramps too...AF don't show up!!! Pleasee!!


----------



## MrsGrimes

Good Morning Ladies. Feeling better today. Yesterday I had the Monday blues for sure! Doing better today and have been feeling like af is seriously around the corner. My temp hasn't dropped entirely so it doesn't look like I'll see af today but maybe it'll drop in the morning which will then bring af tomorrow. We shall see.

Hope you ladies are doing well today. Mk8 - Sorry that af turned up but so good to see that you are being positive. My fingers are crossed for you that May IS your month!


----------



## KendraNoell

cramping today :( don't think that's a good sign cause it feels like AF big time.


----------



## Baby4u14

KendraNoell said:


> cramping today :( don't think that's a good sign cause it feels like AF big time.

That's what I said...but ppl say it can be other reasons !! N u can still get your BFP


----------



## Lisa92881

Baby4u14 said:


> KendraNoell said:
> 
> 
> cramping today :( don't think that's a good sign cause it feels like AF big time.
> 
> That's what I said...but ppl say it can be other reasons !! N u can still get your BFPClick to expand...

Let's keep on hoping that cramping is a good sign for ALL of us! :wacko:


----------



## Lisa92881

Check this out ladies. Gave me a little glimmer of hope that my BFN now might be normal, and a BFP might still be on the way...

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/When-can-I-expect-a-positive-HPT-if-I-am-pregnant.html


----------



## mk8

MrsGrimes said:


> Good Morning Ladies. Feeling better today. Yesterday I had the Monday blues for sure! Doing better today and have been feeling like af is seriously around the corner. My temp hasn't dropped entirely so it doesn't look like I'll see af today but maybe it'll drop in the morning which will then bring af tomorrow. We shall see.
> 
> Hope you ladies are doing well today. Mk8 - Sorry that af turned up but so good to see that you are being positive. My fingers are crossed for you that May IS your month!

Thanks Mrs. I remember that we both started trying at the same time. Hope that you have better luck than me and your temps rise and your bfp shows up! 

In pretty good spirits right now. Af in full flow but I dont have the weird brown blood discharge at the start of my period like I did a few cycles ago- potential sign of lp issues or hormonal imbalance. Lp was also longer (12 days). 

I've decided to wave goodbye to the opks this month ladies- just creates stress. I will temp to keep an eye on ovulation and lp length. Also PLAN to not do hpt until I'm due at and if temps stay hi. 

Also intend to try cough syrup to help thin cm. Ive had two ladies who got their bfps this month recommend it. One was trying for 7 months, the other 4. Perhaps you ladies also wanna give it a go. I've been dtd lots and refuse to believe not one sperm could make it through - perhaps my environment is killing them off!

Rn, I've heard clomid can dry up cm so if it has for you, may be worth trying.


----------



## RNmommy

Hey MK. Glad you're keeping in good spirits!!! :hugs:
I've actually not had a problem with CM. I mean, last month was my first cycle on Clomid and I got the EWCM for about 3 days around O. Which I thought was pretty good. 
Im on CD9 today and Ive noticed an increase in CM. But, I decided I wanted to try Pre-Seed this cycle. So I bought a thing of it at CVS. So, when its getting close to O, I'm gonna use that. FX it makes a difference! LOL!


----------



## RNmommy

Good morning ladies!!!!

I feel like our thread is losing steam. :(

How is everyone doing today???
Ladies in the TWW - How are those tests coming along???
Rae - Have you stopped doing OPKs?


Today is CD10 for me. Getting ready to do my morning OPK. Lets see what it says..... LOL... Im betting on negative!


----------



## Lisa92881

Another BFN for me this morning at 11 DPO. Feel like AF is on her way, so much so that I put on a pantyliner this morning. :(

PS - RN, are you giving out your phone number?! LOL. :haha:


----------



## RNmommy

Lisa92881 said:


> Another BFN for me this morning at 11 DPO. Feel like AF is on her way, so much so that I put on a pantyliner this morning. :(
> 
> PS - RN, are you giving out your phone number?! LOL. :haha:

LOL!!! I didn't even realize it did that. My stupid laptop has been doing that lately. I must have changed some setting on it without realizing it but I dont know how to fix it. If I cut and paste something, it continues to want to pop up while Im typing. Even if its on a different page. Its so frustrating. LOL
Thanks for pointing that out


----------



## Lisa92881

I thought maybe you were hinting that you wanted us all to call you! :rofl:


----------



## RNmommy

Sorry about the BFN. But you've still got time!!!!!

**Do you know I just realized that when you're typing a post you can scroll down and see the recent posts??!! Oh my gosh! All this time Ive been trying to remember who posted what when Im typing my responses. LOL! :dohh:


----------



## RNmommy

Lisa92881 said:


> I thought maybe you were hinting that you wanted us all to call you! :rofl:

LOL! Maybe I was subconsciously getting lonely. :rofl:


----------



## Lisa92881

I don't think I can see recent posts at the bottom....what do you mean??


----------



## RNmommy

When you hit the "post reply" button at the top of the thread, it brings up the box to type in. Well, if you scroll down on the page, you can see all the recent posts.


----------



## Lisa92881

Oooooh fancy! I never do it that way, I just use the box at the bottom of the page. But that's much easier!! :dohh:


----------



## RNmommy

LOL! at least im not the only one that didn't know about that!


----------



## Lisa92881

That's too funny!

Any of you ladies have experience with agnus castus to shorten your period by bringing on ovulation sooner?? I'm getting anxious already and wondering what I can do next cycle.


----------



## RNmommy

No, I don't know anything about it. Sorry.


----------



## Lisa92881

I really want to shorten my cycles, but I'm sooo afraid to try anything, even if it's all natural. I don't want them to be messed up any more than they already are!


----------



## Baby4u14

I think I'm going to wait till friday to test but it's hard!!!
Gonna try FRER


----------



## Lisa92881

Baby4u14 said:


> I think I'm going to wait till friday to test but it's hard!!!
> Gonna try FRER

You're a stronger woman than I am! :haha: Good luck!


----------



## Baby4u14

Lisa92881 said:


> Baby4u14 said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to wait till friday to test but it's hard!!!
> Gonna try FRER
> 
> You're a stronger woman than I am! :haha: Good luck!Click to expand...

Thanx!! :) i think I'm going to test saturday morning Or Friday!! Idk now..I jus want a faint positive at least


----------



## MrsGrimes

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is having a good week so far. 

Kendra - I'm feeling the same way and keep checking to see if af has started but it hasn't. It really feels like its coming though. 

mk8 - Thanks, I still don't have an answer yet for this cycle but I really am trying to wait patiently. I wonder the same thing about my environment killing off the sperm. I actually don't get ewcm so I wonder if I'm too acidic. I used preseed for the first time this cycle b/c of that but still not sure if it worked or not.

Lisa - I feel like af is on her way for me too. I also put a panty liner on this morning b/c I just felt so sure of it. This waiting game is not fun!

Baby4u14 - FX'd for you that you'll get to see your BFP! 

Rn - Wow...you're already on CD10. Awesome, you'll be ovulating in no time! Baby Dust to you!


----------



## raelynn

RNmommy said:


> Good morning ladies!!!!
> 
> I feel like our thread is losing steam. :(
> 
> How is everyone doing today???
> Ladies in the TWW - How are those tests coming along???
> Rae - Have you stopped doing OPKs?
> 
> 
> Today is CD10 for me. Getting ready to do my morning OPK. Lets see what it says..... LOL... Im betting on negative!

Yes, I gave up on the OPKs since they were all showing up dark most of the time. Think they're pointless for me when everything appears positive.


----------



## EffyM

Hi Ladies!
I just wanted to stop in and see whats new?
I'm going to try to get caught up while my class is taking their test. 

first off, i want to apologize for missing out on all of your wonderful group therapy sessions, i miss them, i have had terrible morning sickness and havent been on very often. 

secondly, i had my first ultra sound last friday in which the dr told me i was only 5 weeks and 5 days... no where near the 8 w they thought i should be,
she also told me i will be in maternity wear way before my first trimester is over because of the size of the "sack" i dont quite understand it but the ultra sound shows what looks like a huge bubble with a tiny grain of rice in it... i get to go back on the 29th for another ultra sound.

so i hope everyone is doing great! and i hope to see alot of BFP's !!!

ps. the HCG drops : they didnt have any effect on my or my body at all, besides they made me sick, because i ate so little while taking them. i was also told that it doesnt really have any effect like that because it is perfectly safe and harmless to men as well... or something like that.. :)


----------



## kasigirl

Hi ladies!

I am so excited today! I went in to see my normal dr today and explained my luteal phase defect to him. he actually listened! I showed him my fertility friend site and agreed that I have a progesterone issue! He had blood drawn and referred me to a specialist. my appointment is a week from today! :) I am so excited!


----------



## RNmommy

Kasi - YAY!!! Im so glad you got a doctor that actually listened and is getting done what needs to be done!!!! FX for yoU!!!

Rae - Im sorry about the OPKs. Are you still temping?

Effy - Thanks for the info on the HCG drops. I have stopped taking them. Since the first couple of times I used them I have had some really bad reflux issues. I held them under my tongue for a few minutes like it said and then of course they have nowhere to go but down. And I felt them burning the whole way down. Besides, they made me instantly feel like I was gonna hurl. So, the HCG drops are a no go. But I ordered them off the internet, so who knows if i actually got the real deal. The site seemed legit. :shrug: All I know is Im not using them again.

Mrs Grimes - Thank you for the baby dust!!!! Im sending it right back at ya!

**You know, I do wonder about the HCG drops though. Im not sure how they work exactly. Well, I understand how they get your body to burn the fat. But I don't know if the drops turn into what is recognized as HCG after it is in the digestive track and being metabolized or what. Because for the fun of it I dipped an HPT in the HCG drops and got nothing. Stark white negative test. Me being a nurse I should know how that stuff works, but Im clueless with this one. I mean, the bottle says HCG is the only ingredient besides alcohol ( i think ) and water. :shrug:
I have no doubt if you have real ones they would work. I just think I got a dud bottle. :(


----------



## raelynn

RNmommy said:


> Rae - Im sorry about the OPKs. Are you still temping?

Yes, I'm still temping like a mad woman. No spikes yet (well since my last 2 day long unexplained spike that seems like eons ago). I'm actually glad I gave up the OPKs. They were causing major stress on me and hubby. Me thinking they're positive, bugging him to compare them, then thinking we had to BD right now and if we didn't we would miss it! We're pretty much in the NTNP stage at this point. I mean, I'm still temping and trying to pay attention to my body and such but it seems like I'm in a war against my uncooperative hormones so I'm pretty much giving up on anything happening without the help of a doc. If it does, great, but I'm going on the assumption that I'll have to be patient until the end of June when I finally get in to see the obgyn. Hopefully there is something she can do for me and these ridiculously long cycles.


----------



## RNmommy

Im keeping my fingers crossed that it gets straightened out once you see the doc. Who knows, they might put you on Clomid. 

:hugs:


----------



## raelynn

I'm thinking that is probably where I'm headed. And possibly metformin too if they do confirm my suspicions of PCOS. Which wouldn't be a terrible thing since metformin is supposed to help you lose weight if you have insulin resistance and I'll take any help since it is coming off sloooooowly right now.


----------



## gueyilla1985

No :bfp: i hate to say it but i think i didnt happen this month oh well maybe next. BTW IM IN HAWAII!!!


----------



## Baby4u14

gueyilla1985 said:


> No :bfp: i hate to say it but i think i didnt happen this month oh well maybe next. BTW IM IN HAWAII!!!

I know it's beautiful right


----------



## gueyilla1985

yes it is!!


----------



## Baby4u14

I'm so confused...AF due today or tomorrow..mild cramps...now a hint of CM... :'(


----------



## Lisa92881

Gueyilla - Sorry about no BFN....but at least you've got HAWAII to keep your mind off of it!!

Baby - Same here, just a day behind you. I just want to know either way, argh!

Rae - Hang in there. Hoping something happens soon. I also have an obgyn appt in late June. Scheduled a regular checkup, but will be good timing if I don't have a bfp by then. 

Kasi - Nice! Glad your doc listened. 

Effy - Sorry about your morning sickness. Pass along the baby dust, though! 

Another BFN for me this morning. I keep telling myself that I'm done POAS, then I wake up the next day and do it again! :dohh: Hubby took today off so we are going to buy our new bedroom set, complete with mattress and boxspring. Hoping we can find a good deal somewhere. Have a good day everyone! :hugs:


----------



## Baby4u14

Lisa92881 said:


> Gueyilla - Sorry about no BFN....but at least you've got HAWAII to keep your mind off of it!!
> 
> Baby - Same here, just a day behind you. I just want to know either way, argh!
> 
> Rae - Hang in there. Hoping something happens soon. I also have an obgyn appt in late June. Scheduled a regular checkup, but will be good timing if I don't have a bfp by then.
> 
> Kasi - Nice! Glad your doc listened.
> 
> Effy - Sorry about your morning sickness. Pass along the baby dust, though!
> 
> Another BFN for me this morning. I keep telling myself that I'm done POAS, then I wake up the next day and do it again! :dohh: Hubby took today off so we are going to buy our new bedroom set, complete with mattress and boxspring. Hoping we can find a good deal somewhere. Have a good day everyone! :hugs:

I'm trying to wait until tomorrow to test though !! I wil be 2 days late for AF...I keep thinking she here but when I check it's only CM ughh!!!


----------



## KendraNoell

Hey ladies, just checking in... AF got me yesterday and that means I've had a 26 day cycle and a 25 day cycle I don't know why they're getting so short?

Get my labs back today to see if I have a hormone imbalance or PCOS I don't want to have those things but I do want to have answers to why I feel the way I do and why I can't have a baby!


----------



## Lisa92881

Baby4u14 said:


> I'm trying to wait until tomorrow to test though !! I wil be 2 days late for AF...I keep thinking she here but when I check it's only CM ughh!!!

Me too! I think AF is due for me today and I'm sooo nervous every time I go to the bathroom!!


----------



## Lisa92881

KendraNoell said:


> Hey ladies, just checking in... AF got me yesterday and that means I've had a 26 day cycle and a 25 day cycle I don't know why they're getting so short?
> 
> Get my labs back today to see if I have a hormone imbalance or PCOS I don't want to have those things but I do want to have answers to why I feel the way I do and why I can't have a baby!

Hope you get some answers soon!! :hugs:


----------



## RNmommy

KendraNoell said:


> Hey ladies, just checking in... AF got me yesterday and that means I've had a 26 day cycle and a 25 day cycle I don't know why they're getting so short?
> 
> Get my labs back today to see if I have a hormone imbalance or PCOS I don't want to have those things but I do want to have answers to why I feel the way I do and why I can't have a baby!

Kendra - Sorry about the witch!!! :hugs:

Lisa & Baby - Have you tested today?


----------



## Baby4u14

Lisa92881 said:


> Baby4u14 said:
> 
> 
> I'm trying to wait until tomorrow to test though !! I wil be 2 days late for AF...I keep thinking she here but when I check it's only CM ughh!!!
> 
> Me too! I think AF is due for me today and I'm sooo nervous every time I go to the bathroom!!Click to expand...

omg me too!! I think its her everytime i feel the slightist moist down there :(
its driving me crazy lol 

at RN-I havent tested yet i was trying to wait until my period dont show up tomorrow....hopefully!! I'm doing good so far! I was going to d one now but they say its good to use FMU


----------



## raelynn

Let me just say, watching 16 and pregnant when you're trying and can't get pregnant is not the best idea. I cried through almost the whole thing.

In better spirits today. Just wish AF would show up already and end this terribly long cycle. Don't think I'll be that lucky any time soon though since I have still been ovulating just really late in cycle and *still* haven't ovulated. My chart is beautiful...all my temps in the same range except when I was sick. Just wish there'd be a spike in there soon though. 

Keeping my fingers crossed for all you ladies still in the 2WW. Kinda stinks that you're all going to lap me, but I have to go with what my body gives me.


----------



## Lisa92881

raelynn said:


> Let me just say, watching 16 and pregnant when you're trying and can't get pregnant is not the best idea. I cried through almost the whole thing.
> 
> In better spirits today. Just wish AF would show up already and end this terribly long cycle. Don't think I'll be that lucky any time soon though since I have still been ovulating just really late in cycle and *still* haven't ovulated. My chart is beautiful...all my temps in the same range except when I was sick. Just wish there'd be a spike in there soon though.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for all you ladies still in the 2WW. Kinda stinks that you're all going to lap me, but I have to go with what my body gives me.

I have a feeling I'm out....but at least this way I'll lap you, come back around, and we can hopefully ovulate at the same time! Hehe. :thumbup:

Oh, and I avoid 16 and pregnant....makes me so upset!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Baby4u14 said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby4u14 said:
> 
> 
> I'm trying to wait until tomorrow to test though !! I wil be 2 days late for AF...I keep thinking she here but when I check it's only CM ughh!!!
> 
> Me too! I think AF is due for me today and I'm sooo nervous every time I go to the bathroom!!Click to expand...
> 
> omg me too!! I think its her everytime i feel the slightist moist down there :(
> its driving me crazy lol
> 
> at RN-I havent tested yet i was trying to wait until my period dont show up tomorrow....hopefully!! I'm doing good so far! I was going to d one now but they say its good to use FMUClick to expand...

I think I may try a CB digi in the morning, clearly the ICs and FRER must be wrong, so I'll try the 3rd kind that I have. :rofl:


----------



## raelynn

Lisa92881 said:


> Baby4u14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby4u14 said:
> 
> 
> I'm trying to wait until tomorrow to test though !! I wil be 2 days late for AF...I keep thinking she here but when I check it's only CM ughh!!!
> 
> Me too! I think AF is due for me today and I'm sooo nervous every time I go to the bathroom!!Click to expand...
> 
> omg me too!! I think its her everytime i feel the slightist moist down there :(
> its driving me crazy lol
> 
> at RN-I havent tested yet i was trying to wait until my period dont show up tomorrow....hopefully!! I'm doing good so far! I was going to d one now but they say its good to use FMUClick to expand...
> 
> I think I may try a CB digi in the morning, clearly the ICs and FRER must be wrong, so I'll try the 3rd kind that I have. :rofl:Click to expand...

LOL I did the same thing last cycle. These ICs must be faulty, gotta try a FRER. Didn't help me though...


----------



## RNmommy

Rae - Just out of pure curiosity, have you tried an HPT?? Maybe you ovulated and caught the eggie and your temps just dont reflect that. Maybe thats why all your OPKs seem positive?? Just curious :shrug: Wouldn't that be a lovely surprise!!!!

Lisa - Hopefully that digi pops up "PREGNANT!"


I think the digis should have an exclamation point after the "pregnant", it would just make it seem like "bam...your pregnant". LOL!!!
And the "not pregnant" should have a sad face or something.


----------



## Lisa92881

Rae - That little glimmer of hope can really drive you crazy! :wacko: I'm with RN - try a hpt! That would be the most exciting twist EVER!

RN - Yes! That would be great! I was telling my husband earlier today how I was going to invent a pregnancy test that sings and plays music if you're pregnant. LOL.


----------



## RNmommy

Lisa92881 said:


> Rae - That little glimmer of hope can really drive you crazy! :wacko: I'm with RN - try a hpt! That would be the most exciting twist EVER!
> 
> RN - Yes! That would be great! I was telling my husband earlier today how I was going to invent a pregnancy test that sings and plays music if you're pregnant. LOL.

:rofl:
Thats awesome! It's like the training potties that sing when the kids pee!!!!
hahahahahahaha


----------



## raelynn

I tried an HPT way earlier in my cycle maybe after the 2nd ovulation attempt. It was very stark white. Maybe I'll try another tomorrow morning though just for the sake of peeing on something. Not going to get my hopes up though since I'm pretty sure I'm still in the wait. This isn't the first time I've had an insanely long cycle...I just thought I was skipping periods before TTC. But, now I know its just one reeeeeeally long cycle.


----------



## Lisa92881

Just went to the bathroom and saw that I started spotting. Guess I'm out. :cry:


----------



## RNmommy

Lisa92881 said:


> Just went to the bathroom and saw that I started spotting. Guess I'm out. :cry:

How many DPO are you? Any chance it's IB???
They say most women that experience IB have it right when their periods should start and often mistake it for IB. 
Just wondering..... FX


----------



## raelynn

Lisa92881 said:


> Just went to the bathroom and saw that I started spotting. Guess I'm out. :cry:

Aw, Lisa! So sorry! Guess you will be lapping me afterall. Hopefully this next cycle is the one for you


----------



## Lisa92881

I'm 12 DPO, due for AF today....so chances are that's what it is. :nope:


----------



## Baby4u14

Lisa92881 said:


> I'm 12 DPO, due for AF today....so chances are that's what it is. :nope:

Dont u give up!! Keep trying :hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

Well my body IS ovulating and my bloods came back mostly normal. Been having a lot of pain in my right ovary area so I'm getting an ultrasound done on Saturday to check for anything. 

Ok... so my Dr says the stupidest thing he could have said to a woman he KNOWS is trying hard to conceive. 

He says, "Maybe we'll find a baby in there during the ultrasound". 

ARE YOU EFFING SERIOUS? Don't get my hopes up like that!!!! :( :( :(


----------



## Baby4u14

KendraNoell said:


> Well my body IS ovulating and my bloods came back mostly normal. Been having a lot of pain in my right ovary area so I'm getting an ultrasound done on Saturday to check for anything.
> 
> Ok... so my Dr says the stupidest thing he could have said to a woman he KNOWS is trying hard to conceive.
> 
> He says, "Maybe we'll find a baby in there during the ultrasound".
> 
> ARE YOU EFFING SERIOUS? Don't get my hopes up like that!!!! :( :( :(

That's pretty mean...didn't AF get u tho?


----------



## raelynn

Baby4u14 said:


> KendraNoell said:
> 
> 
> Well my body IS ovulating and my bloods came back mostly normal. Been having a lot of pain in my right ovary area so I'm getting an ultrasound done on Saturday to check for anything.
> 
> Ok... so my Dr says the stupidest thing he could have said to a woman he KNOWS is trying hard to conceive.
> 
> He says, "Maybe we'll find a baby in there during the ultrasound".
> 
> ARE YOU EFFING SERIOUS? Don't get my hopes up like that!!!! :( :( :(
> 
> That's pretty mean...didn't AF get u tho?Click to expand...

I agree. It is a terrible thing to get your hopes up like that. Like our emotions aren't over the place already!

So took an hpt this morning just on the off-chance that all this weirdness with my cycle could be explained away by an unlikely pregnancy. Didn't get my hopes up and that was good since it was completely white. No hint of a line. So...still in the ovulation wait. Temps were still in my low range this morning, so the wait continues. Thinking about trying agnus castus if this cycle drags on much longer. I've heard it can help regulate funky cycles.


----------



## RNmommy

Rae - Im sorry. I was keeping my FX for you!!! Still am, now it's just for the O instead!!! :hugs:

Kendra - I agree. I don't think that was very nice of him to say that unless he had a reason for really expecting it to happen. He shouldn't get your hopes up like that. I know, when I went for my first dr appt and they told me to come back for an u/s (after not having AF for 2 months) I was kind of hoping i would see alittle baby on my u/s, but nothing. :(
So I know how it feels to have that glimmer of hope, and for him to add to it... He better have something good up his sleeve for you!!! Or you should kick him in the nuts!!! :rofl:


Well, ladies....CD12 for me. I should be entering my fertile period in a day or so. Hopefully. Im keeping my FX that the hubby and I get a chance to :sex: tonight but I doubt it. Will have a house full of kiddos. 
So we should at least be able to get busy tomorrow night after we drop my nieces back off at home. I HOPE!!!!

I want some lovin!!! I need his baby gravy! :rofl:


----------



## Lisa92881

Flippin' AF better get her butt in gear and crank up to full flow....cause I'm still spotting and have nearly convinced myself that it's IB. Of course I keep Googling "IB on day period is due"....sometimes I wish Google didn't exist!! :growlmad:


----------



## CaliGirl35

Hi girls!!! I'm back... and sick!! :( super congested and this HORRIBLE cough.. I REALLY don't want to go to the DR. hubby thinks I should...but I just started to come down with it yesterday and today, I am still in bed!! 

I have a TON of catching up to do... but Kendra, no he should not do that! On the positive though, I am glad to hear that your blood work came back good! Thats great news! 
Rae- come on eggy!!!! get here and make your home already!! I know you like the Dr you want to see in June... but could you maybe make an appt. with someone else in the meantime to get the blood work tests started? Then you can have already started the process when its time to go to the appt. that you already have? 

MK8- sorry af got you!! Come on January babies!!!! FX 

Lisa.. FX that she didn't actually get you!!?

Baby- no af still right? Are you testing today?

Rn- They have to go to bed right?! No need to take the day off!!! LOL And the baby gravy had me :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:



** So to fill you all in on me lately..Cabo was amazing.. our friends who have been together for 12 years got married on the beach on Tuesday!! It was amazing! He planned the whole thing and surprised her, she had no idea!
:wedding: so cool!
We got there on Sunday, walk into the front lobby, and I need to go to the bathroom...sure enough the bitch showed right then!!! :growlmad::growlmad: REALLY??!!!! I knew she was coming, but not supposed to be here till Tuesday,thought I would get a few AF free days in cabo!! :shrug: oh well.. but she was a few days early... hopefully that is ok, and this month we ill get that BFP!!!! :baby: Need to start DTD NOW.... since today is cd6 but I soo don't feel good!! :( 
I really hope this is the cycle for us ladies!!! FX FX FX


----------



## Lisa92881

Cali - Awww, that is SO SWEET! She must have been so excited! Sorry AF got you, but looking forward to another cycle together! =) Welcome back, we missed you!


----------



## CaliGirl35

yeah!!! I am excited for this cycle and hoping that it the one!! :) 

Come on BFP's girls!!!!!!!


----------



## kasigirl

welcome back cali! :) 

Glad to hear you had a great time... no thanks to the witch though! :) Let's hope the group sees some BFP's this cycle!


----------



## Baby4u14

CaliGirl35 said:


> Hi girls!!! I'm back... and sick!! :( super congested and this HORRIBLE cough.. I REALLY don't want to go to the DR. hubby thinks I should...but I just started to come down with it yesterday and today, I am still in bed!!
> 
> I have a TON of catching up to do... but Kendra, no he should not do that! On the positive though, I am glad to hear that your blood work came back good! Thats great news!
> Rae- come on eggy!!!! get here and make your home already!! I know you like the Dr you want to see in June... but could you maybe make an appt. with someone else in the meantime to get the blood work tests started? Then you can have already started the process when its time to go to the appt. that you already have?
> 
> MK8- sorry af got you!! Come on January babies!!!! FX
> 
> Lisa.. FX that she didn't actually get you!!?
> 
> Baby- no af still right? Are you testing today?
> 
> Rn- They have to go to bed right?! No need to take the day off!!! LOL And the baby gravy had me :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> ** So to fill you all in on me lately..Cabo was amazing.. our friends who have been together for 12 years got married on the beach on Tuesday!! It was amazing! He planned the whole thing and surprised her, she had no idea!
> :wedding: so cool!
> We got there on Sunday, walk into the front lobby, and I need to go to the bathroom...sure enough the bitch showed right then!!! :growlmad::growlmad: REALLY??!!!! I knew she was coming, but not supposed to be here till Tuesday,thought I would get a few AF free days in cabo!! :shrug: oh well.. but she was a few days early... hopefully that is ok, and this month we ill get that BFP!!!! :baby: Need to start DTD NOW.... since today is cd6 but I soo don't feel good!! :(
> I really hope this is the cycle for us ladies!!! FX FX FX

Not yet..mild cramps tho


----------



## gueyilla1985

Well the :witch: got me today oh well onto the next cycle....


----------



## KendraNoell

I did start AF but she only stuck around less than a day. My Dr. scheduled the ultrasound due to right ovarian pain and amenorrea which means lack of a period but I am getting one its just short. And yes I don't think the Dr intended to make me feel bad but maybe he's seen it before.


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh man. Sorry Gueyilla. :hugs: Well the lack of BFPs this month can only lead to more next month (or in my case, month and a half!)


----------



## raelynn

LOL or in my case...two?? I've decided to go looking for Agnus Castus today. Still no rise in temps today and it is CD 44


----------



## Lisa92881

raelynn said:


> LOL or in my case...two?? I've decided to go looking for Agnus Castus today. Still no rise in temps today and it is CD 44

Ahh, we're a mess, aren't we?! :haha: 

You probably already know this - but it's also called Vitex, and that seemed to bring up more results when I searched for it online at stores like GNC. Good luck!


----------



## CaliGirl35

gueyilla and kasi- sorry about the bitch getting you girls :growlmad::growlmad:

I HAVE to believe that this is the month for lots of us.... I mean really!! Lisa is right We are due for some BFP's!!!!! January babies... here we come!! 

FX baby!!! 

Rn- or any one else for that matter... is it ok to take azithromycin right now? I am on a 5 day dose and will be in my fertile time during this?? :shrug:


----------



## KendraNoell

You can still take it.


----------



## pinkanhopeful

Hi Ladies

Sorry for the long absense been really busy over the past week but I am back. Well my TWW is over the :witch: got me yesterday so gueyilla its looks like you and me are on the same cycle day. So here's to another month's wait and I will be away when I am due to Ov so will have to remember to take my kit with me, its my 2 years wedding anniversary 1 day before OV so hopefully will get that bean to stick that would be a nice anniversary present

Hope you are all well


----------



## pinkanhopeful

Forgot to tell you, my brothers girlfriend went for her 12 week scan on tues and the baby was not growing so she has had to have to baby removed, :cry: so sad


----------



## Lisa92881

Pink - I'm close in cycle day too, but I will ovulate much later unfortunately. How nice that you will be away on your anniv and that is when you will ov, I think that's a good sign! :) So sad about your brother's gf, hope they are ok. Healthy, full-term babies truly are a miracle!


----------



## pinkanhopeful

Lisa - was talking to my bro's girlfriend tonight and she was saying she was in a room with another girl who just kept saying I dont want this baby get it out of me as soon as possible so I can get back to a normal life! why would you say that eh?


----------



## RNmommy

Happy Easter Everyone!!!!

Well, today is CD 14 for me. Started getting EWCM yesterday and continues in abundance today. And + OPK this morning and this afternoon so far. 
The hubby and I :sex: Saturday morning and last night. I used PreSeed last night. And being Im getting the + OPKs today, Im gonna see if I can get him to :sex: again tonight. LOL!

FX!!!!! Last cycle I had + OPKs on CD16 and CD17. So, lets see if I have 2 days of them this cycle. At least it looks like I might O a little sooner this time. 


Pink & Gueyilla - Sorry about the witch!!! Cheering on the new year's babies!!!!

Rae - Still no eggie?? We need to get the ladies together and have an intervention with your ovaries! LOL!!! FX it happens soon!

Kendra - Can't wait to see what happens with the scan. FX you get some good news. 

Baby - FX for your BFP!!!

Lisa - Are you still spotting or did it stop?

Cali - I am so sorry about that nasty witch getting you in Cabo. Sometimes it is such an incovenience to be a girl. LOL!!! FX for this cycle!!!!


----------



## RNmommy

CD 14 +OPK. (I had 2 others that were positive today. One in the morning and one this afternoon.)

I just took this one about an hour ago and it was darker than the other 2 have been. 

YAY!!!!

Hooray for Easter Eggs!!!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







CD14 OPK+.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Lisa92881

Hehe, I love that you got Easter Eggs! Hope you enjoyed some Easter :sex: too, lol!!

AF ended up coming for real last night. The spotting lasted longer than usual, and long enough to get my hopes up that it was IB. :growlmad:

On the positive side, my hubby wasn't crazy about the idea of a baby so close to Christmas, and neither was I, although I had told myself that if it's meant to be, it will be. So, since my cycles are so long we are probably looking at a February baby. Maybe Valentine's Day. :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh...any of you ladies tried Conceive Plus?? I just ordered some online. I tried Preseed last cycle and really liked it, but figured I'd switch it up this cycle, why not! :winkwink: Also, Conceive plus comes with the little applicators pre-filled. I always ended up making a mess filling the applicators with Preseed! :haha:


----------



## RNmommy

Lisa - No, I've never heard of ConceivePlus. I'll have to look into it. 
Yeah, I only used mine once so far. Hopefully will use it again tonight. And then probably again tomorrow. But that will only be 3 applications of it, so I'll still have quite a few left. I'll probably use that again next month being I already have it if I dont get my BFP this cycle. But yeah, I feel you with the syringes not being pre-filled with the Pre-Seed. The only good thing I can say about that is that I guess it gives a little extra that you can still use of you don't use the suggested amount. I only used 2 grams instead of the 3 or 4 they say to, that would have been too much. 

Anyways....now that Ive rambled...LOL!!!!

Sorry about AF!!! I was so hoping it was IB!! Now you can have your sweetheart baby around Vday!!!!
:happydance:


(*I just did another OPK because I am obsessed with how fast the test line is popping up DARK!!! LOL. 4th test today*)


----------



## Lisa92881

I was actually relieved when it finally turned to normal AF, I was getting sick of reading about IB on Google. LOL. 

Yes, soooo hoping for a Sweetheart Baby now. :happydance:

I was the same way with my OPKs! I was soooo amazed, I kept showing my husband! I was very skeptical that I'd ever be able to tell when it was a positive, but there's really no mistaking it!!

I've been good about remembering to take my Prenatal vitamins this week....maybe that will help me ovulate sooner?! :rofl:


----------



## raelynn

Yes still no O for me. Temps are still in my normal range. Sigh. Didn't get a chance to go looking for agnus castus this weekend so maybe sometime this week. I'm kind of worried about it bring on AF since I'll be away all weekend and that wouldn't be ideal but I don't know. I guess the sooner the better to start getting things regulated.

RN - it seems like clomid is really working well to regulate your cycles. 

Hoping doc can run my blood right away when I finally see her and get me on something. I'm starting to wonder if maybe my regular doc could start to check for something but I don't know.


----------



## KendraNoell

Rn fx that you catch that eggy!

I'm debating whether I'm going to start doing OPK's again this month and being all crazy about it like I have been. I haven't really even been BD-ing a lot because DH is having some mental issues that are making him really not motivated to do it, so I don't know if I'm going to put baby-making on hold or not... I'm still confused at this point I guess.


----------



## RNmommy

Kendra - I'm sorry to hear your hubby isn't doing well. I hope things get back to normal for you soon. 

Today is CD 15 for me. I'll be doing my morning OPK in about an hour. Hopefully it will still be positive. Because hubby and I tried to :sex: last night and he couldn't finish. He's stressed out. So Im gonna try and get some more spermies from him this afternoon when he gets home. :rofl:

We've only BD'd twice so far (Sat morning, once in morning and once at night) and Im worried thats not going to be enough. Last night would have been perfect timing. UGH!!!! :hissy:
Its so frustrating but I dont blame him. Theres anothing sweet & romantic about :sex: on command. 

I guess we'll just hope that PreSeed gave the swimmers some good fluids to get up there and wait for the eggie!


----------



## Baby4u14

I now believe I ovulated late and that's why AF hasn't shown up but that means she is due tomorrow !!:nope:


----------



## RNmommy

Baby - FX she doesn't show at all!!!!


----------



## RNmommy

My OPK is still REALLY REALLY positive!!!! :happydance:

Now I feel like I've got more time to :sex: and catch that eggie!!!!!

(It's definitely a lot darker than yesterday!!)
 



Attached Files:







CD15 OPK+.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Lisa92881

Kendra - Hope everything works out. :hugs:

RN - You probably haven't ov'd yet then! Get it on tonight, lol!

Rae - My friend went to her regular doctor and got bloodwork done, since she couldn't meet with the obgyn until the summer. Maybe you could do that and at least get the ball rolling?

Baby - Yes, FX that no matter when you ov'd, AF stays away!


----------



## raelynn

That is so awesome RN! Wishing you lots of baby dust to catch that egg! Were you ovulating on your own before clomid?


----------



## RNmommy

Rae - I guess not. My doc told me I was anovulatory. My last cycle prior to starting Clomid was 60 days, from Jan 11 - March 11. 
Clomid seems to have done the trick for me!!!! YAY!!! :happydance:
Last month was the first cycle I've had under 35 days in over a year, actually, almost 2 years. 

I did get me some lovin today when he came home from work!!!! :happydance:
I used my PreSeed and being I didn't have much time until I had to leave to pick up the little one from school, I popped in a SoftCup and went about my business. As a matter of fact, it is still in...holding all those good spermies right up there where they need to be. :)

Praying for good results!


----------



## CaliGirl35

rn- FX for you!!! That is great news... this MUST be your month!! :happydance:

Kendra- sorry to hear about hubby... hope that everything gets back to normal soon! :hugs:

Lisa- FX for you for this cycle!! Come on BFP's we are all WAITING !!! :haha:

Baby- fx that she stays away!! fx

Rae-I think its a great idea to go to your normal dr and get the ball rolling!! At least you can get a head start..

So as for me... I went and did it... I SWORE I was not gonna opk this month.. I just bought a 20 pack of answer tests.. FX that I can actually get a positive this month :shrug:
I bought them because I am really worried that the azithromycin is going to screw me up and either make me not o or that its going to mess with even being able to get preggo this month?! I sure HOPE HOPE HOPE NOT! :sad1:

I am a little worried.. because I did start af 2 days sooner this month, giving me only a 25 day cycle... last month when I got that ONE day of ewcm it was cd9.... and that is today... nope. Its creamy sticky and I did a test as soon as I got home just in case, and it was a BFN:hissy:


----------



## RNmommy

Oh Cali - Hope you get your +OPK soon and that your cycle is a little longer so that eggie has time to implant!!!!
As for the meds - I think you should be ok. If I remember correctly, Azithromycin is pregnancy category B which is the same class as Tylenol. So it should be fine to take and I wouldn't think that it would mess with a pregnancy. FX for yoU!!!!!!!

:hugs:

(My softcup is still in. Is that bad? I plan to leave it in until I go to bed. That means it would be holding that sperm up there for about 10hrs. LOL! Plus I want to try it out and see how good it holds because I think I might start using these for my AF. They feel fine. Haven't bothered me at all and I don't think Ive noticed any leaks. :rofl: )


----------



## CaliGirl35

thanks rn!!
And LMAO!!!!! Idk if thats bad or not?! does it say on the box? I saw something online that said that they leave in in almost a full day!??
FX FX FX for yoU!!!


----------



## gueyilla1985

RN-- yay that opk is soooo pos i hope you catch the eggy. 
Kendra- Sorry to hear about hubby i really hope you get it back to normal.
Lisa-Hope this is your cycle
Baby-I ll pray for you!!!!
CaliGirl- Dont worry i said the samething lol but i could not stop myself :rofl:
AFM the :witch: is still here but i think its going away lets hope that this cycle is gonna be a better one with a :bfp: at the end. well i got a house here in hawaii and we move in wen. so i will have more time to update


----------



## raelynn

I think softcups can be left in for up to 12 hours. I feel like I remember reading that somewhere back when I was first looking into them. I've left mine in that long. :shrug: I love them just don't think I'd use them for AF since they're a bit messy to take out and I can't see myself bothering with that at work


----------



## Lisa92881

Anyone else think it's a little weird that there's been a few guys (husbands) on the site lately?? I couldn't pay my husband enough to get into this! :rofl: Guess that's just why it seems strange to me!


----------



## KendraNoell

Yeah my husband would stay far far away LOL


----------



## raelynn

LOL Mine too. He walked away on Easter when I started into the baby and cycles talk with my sis. :)


----------



## Baby4u14

How much are softcups? I may need to use them!!


----------



## raelynn

I got mine for under $10 at walmart for a 14 pack. I use them every time we BD now because there is absolutely no mess and I don't have to lay there with my legs up in the air I can do whatever :)


----------



## Baby4u14

raelynn said:


> I got mine for under $10 at walmart for a 14 pack. I use them every time we BD now because there is absolutely no mess and I don't have to lay there with my legs up in the air I can do whatever :)

I may try those!!

And looks like the :witch: got me..just now..1st sign of spotting..after a fun day with DH :'(


----------



## RNmommy

Good morning ladies!!! Well, I think today is O day. I did an OPK this morning (i know, a bit early) and it was negative. Still pretty dark, but negative. 
I'll do another one in about an hour or so just to make sure. 

I did leave my softcup in until about 1130 last night. Those spermies better have swam where they needed to!!! I might try and get one more BD in today but Im not sure if we'll have a chance to. 

I ordered my softcups online. I didn't want to waste the money on buying a whole box if i didn't like them. I went to their website and ordered a sample pack of 2 for $2. So I have one more left. But I do like them. So i think i'll be buying them again. 

:)


----------



## RNmommy

Has LadyBird been in here since she got her BFP? I wonder how she's doing???
I wonder how Effy is doing too!

:hugs:


----------



## Ladybird77

RNmommy said:


> Has LadyBird been in here since she got her BFP? I wonder how she's doing???
> I wonder how Effy is doing too!
> 
> :hugs:

Hey RN! I was just thinking about you guys too as it happens... I hope you catch that eggy this week! 

All is good with me so far (I think!) and I have a scan booked for 6th May when I'll be just under 8 weeks. I'm still very paranoid, have been testing every other day just to see tests get darker and now just want to see that heartbeat!

Thanks for thinking of me.... How are you guys all doing? I'm sorry to see the witch got some of you again recently... I've really been keeping my fingers crossed for some more Beanstalker BFPs!

Love and dust to all xxx


----------



## raelynn

Just for the fun of it, I took an OPK today. One of my last ones. It was negative. My temps have been going down (could be due to turning the fan on). Been slightly crampy to so I'm guessing AF is on the way. Actually hoping that is the case so I can be done with this messed up cycle.


----------



## RNmommy

Hey LadyBird!!!!! Im so happy you popped in on us!!!! Im glad you're doing well. I can't wait to see what your scan shows!!!!

Rae - Im sorry about the OPK. Im keeping my FX for your BFP still. 


Me and the hubby didn't get to :sex: today. But Im hoping that me keeping that softcup in all day yesterday with all those good spermies will make up for it. Im keeping my FX anyways.


----------



## raelynn

I'm not really bothered by the negative OPK. Actually, it is better than yet another positive looking one. Maybe it means my LH isn't going crazy anymore. Ordered some Agnus Castus/Vitex yesterday so whenever that shows up I'll start it. I've heard some really great reviews from women with irregular cycles so we shall see.


----------



## Lisa92881

Well ladies I made my trimphant return to the gym today! :haha: I have been quite the lazy bum since getting married in October. Of course there was the most adorable pregnant girl there, in the little area upstairs with weight machines that is "ladies only". So I couldn't help but tell her she looked great, and we got to chatting about pregnancy and all that. She was very nice, which then made me feel bad about being jealous when I first saw her. :blush:


----------



## RNmommy

Lisa92881 said:


> Well ladies I made my trimphant return to the gym today! :haha: I have been quite the lazy bum since getting married in October. Of course there was the most adorable pregnant girl there, in the little area upstairs with weight machines that is "ladies only". So I couldn't help but tell her she looked great, and we got to chatting about pregnancy and all that. She was very nice, which then made me feel bad about being jealous when I first saw her. :blush:

Aw, Lisa. Its natural to be jealous about that. There's no need to apologize or feel bad about it. 

Every time I see a pregnant lady I get a little pang of jealousy too. When I see pregnant ladies when Im with my husband he just touches my hand or kisses my cheek because he knows I feel terrible about not being pregnant.


----------



## Baby4u14

raelynn said:


> I'm not really bothered by the negative OPK. Actually, it is better than yet another positive looking one. Maybe it means my LH isn't going crazy anymore. Ordered some Agnus Castus/Vitex yesterday so whenever that shows up I'll start it. I've heard some really great reviews from women with irregular cycles so we shall see.

What does agnus n vitex do btw?


----------



## raelynn

Baby - Agnus Castus is supposed to help regulate your cycles whether they're long or short. Apparently it is good at what it does since there are a ton of people who got back on regular cycles with it

Lisa - I'm with you on the jealousy. I just found out on Easter that my cousin got his girlfriend pregnant. It's is the first time I've met her and in she walks with a bump. Ugh! I can't escape it! That is 3 of my cousins now "accidentally" getting their girlfriends preggers and here we are trying but can't seem to get there


----------



## RNmommy

Good morning ladies!!! Today is 1DPO for me. Whoop Whoop!!! 
Only 8-9 more days to go before I can start testing. 
I've noticed that I haven't been having any twinges or cramping like I did last cycle. So i hope that I actually ovulated. I go in a few days for my mid-luteal blood draw to check my progesterone levels. FX it shows numbers that indicate the O!

Im feeling fine today. Ive noticed that my nipples and bbs started to get sore yesterday so Im guessing thats just a normal O to AF symptom. So maybe I did really O!!!! Who knows!

How are you ladies today??? Any news from anyone?
My little one is home sick with me today. He says his tummy hurts but Im not quite sure I believe him. I think he pulled one over on his momma. LOL!


----------



## RNmommy

UGH!!!!! Im so frustrated!!!!!!

I just saw a post in the pregnancy test gallery that was a girl who was wondering if her test was positive. 
She said she had a broken condom experience and then took Plan B and now she gets a + pregnancy test and its "not the result she was looking for". 
UGH!!!!!!

Im not saying anything mean about her, because I have NO IDEA what her situation is....but it's just so maddening that these ladies dont even want babies, and she went as far as taking a pill to keep the egg from implanting, and she still got pregnant. 

WHY CAN'T WE GET PREGNANT?!!!!!!!!
UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hissy:

Sorry to vent!


----------



## Baby4u14

RNmommy said:


> UGH!!!!! Im so frustrated!!!!!!
> 
> I just saw a post in the pregnancy test gallery that was a girl who was wondering if her test was positive.
> She said she had a broken condom experience and then took Plan B and now she gets a + pregnancy test and its "not the result she was looking for".
> UGH!!!!!!
> 
> Im not saying anything mean about her, because I have NO IDEA what her situation is....but it's just so maddening that these ladies dont even want babies, and she went as far as taking a pill to keep the egg from implanting, and she still got pregnant.
> 
> WHY CAN'T WE GET PREGNANT?!!!!!!!!
> UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hissy:
> 
> Sorry to vent!

i know EXACTLY how you feel. this one 17 yr at my job is pregnant and i kno it couldnt have been planned. Im lke what in the world? Then Im looking at all these other ladies that got pregnant by accident??? what in the world. people always told me that it only takes 1 time to get pregnant...umm..yeahh..i think they was wrong.


----------



## CaliGirl35

RNmommy said:


> Good morning ladies!!! Today is 1DPO for me. Whoop Whoop!!!
> Only 8-9 more days to go before I can start testing.
> I've noticed that I haven't been having any twinges or cramping like I did last cycle. So i hope that I actually ovulated. I go in a few days for my mid-luteal blood draw to check my progesterone levels. FX it shows numbers that indicate the O!
> 
> Im feeling fine today. Ive noticed that my nipples and bbs started to get sore yesterday so Im guessing thats just a normal O to AF symptom. So maybe I did really O!!!! Who knows!
> 
> How are you ladies today??? Any news from anyone?
> My little one is home sick with me today. He says his tummy hurts but Im not quite sure I believe him. I think he pulled one over on his momma. LOL!

Hey RN what CD do you do the blood draw to indicate if you have O or not? And is that determined based on your cycle days? I am wondering what day I should try to make my appt. for, as I want to get that checked?! :( today is cd11 for me, and still BFN on my opk... as well as the fact that I have been feeling pretty "dry"... grrrrr last month I had ewcm on cd9?!!! This month was only a 26 day cycle for me... 

FX that your test shows that you did in fact O and that you have your sticky bean!!! FX xx

How is everyone else doing today?!


----------



## RNmommy

Hey Cali!

Last cycle I O'd on CD17 or 18 and got my blood done on CD21 which showed progesterone of 11.1 (indicating ovulation). 
This cycle, I got my +OPK a couple days soon and O yesterday which was CD16. I have my appt on CD 22 or 23 this time (i can't remember, would have to look at calendar). 
But from what Ive read it's supposed to be "mid-luteal" or 5-9 days after O. 

Im just glad mine showed O last time considering I only O'd a couple days before. Im hoping for slightly higher numbers this time. 

FX!!!!!!

My doc always tells me to make the appt for the blood draw between CD22-24. Hope that helps you. 

:hugs:

FX you get that BFP OPK soon!!!!!

Oh, my EWCM came and went in the blink of an eye. I had it the day before my first +OPK this cycle through my last + OPK. So for 3 days and then it was gone. 
Im hoping the preseed and softcups helped.


----------



## Lisa92881

So frustrating when there seem to be so many "accident" babies. Sigh. :nope:

I was at work today, and ended up in the bathroom at the same time as girl I know just enough to say hi to in the hallway. Soon after coming back to work from my honeymoon in Oct she asked me, "Are you guys gonna have babies soon?!" Today she goes, "So are you trying yet?!" I wanted to SCREAM. I just can't even believe how rude and inappropriate it is. If you are not friends with someone, and don't know their story or situation, you SHOULD NOT be asking questions like that. For all she knows, I've already gotten pregnant and MC, or found out that I can't get pregnant. UGHHHH. :grr: God it gets me so fired up!!


----------



## kasigirl

Hey ladies! 

I met with a new obgyn today and it was great! he prescribed Femera instead of clomid and did an abdominal ultra sound as well as a vaginal one. the tech said everything looks good! I was shocked that he wanted to move so fast I just figured he would do blood work! :) so now this cycle needs to hurry up and finish so I can start the new meds! I got a good laugh when he said it could cause multiple births like twins! twins are hereditary in my family! my mom is a twin and she has twin brothers! I am soo excited!


----------



## raelynn

Wow Kasi that is great that you got in so fast and they're moving forward with you right away! I'm being so impatient with the wait for mine.


----------



## Lisa92881

kasigirl said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I met with a new obgyn today and it was great! he prescribed Femera instead of clomid and did an abdominal ultra sound as well as a vaginal one. the tech said everything looks good! I was shocked that he wanted to move so fast I just figured he would do blood work! :) so now this cycle needs to hurry up and finish so I can start the new meds! I got a good laugh when he said it could cause multiple births like twins! twins are hereditary in my family! my mom is a twin and she has twin brothers! I am soo excited!

So exciting!!!:happydance:


----------



## RNmommy

Kasi :happydance:

Im so glad your appt went well!!! 

Im hoping for multiples myself! Twins run in my family too. Sisters are identical and one of my grandma's is a twin. I dont think the guys side for that counts, but my FIL is a fraternal twin. LOL!!!

YAY FOR TWINSIES!!!!!

My hubby and I have already picked out nicknames for them while they're in my tummy. If it's twins their nicknames will be Tater and Tot. If it's just a single baby the nickname will be ducky. If its triplets, I HAVE NO IDEA. hahaha


----------



## kasigirl

RNmommy said:


> Kasi :happydance:
> 
> Im so glad your appt went well!!!
> 
> Im hoping for multiples myself! Twins run in my family too. Sisters are identical and one of my grandma's is a twin. I dont think the guys side for that counts, but my FIL is a fraternal twin. LOL!!!
> 
> YAY FOR TWINSIES!!!!!
> 
> My hubby and I have already picked out nicknames for them while they're in my tummy. If it's twins their nicknames will be Tater and Tot. If it's just a single baby the nickname will be ducky. If its triplets, I HAVE NO IDEA. hahaha

thats hilarious! :) my husbands dad is a twin too! if it was on both sides we would both definitely be in trouble!


----------



## KendraNoell

Finally got to BD with the OH! It had been like 2.5 weeks. I think its totally his medication because he accidentally didn't refill it in time and its mail order so he's been off it for 2 days and now he wants to BD all the time! Which is fine because we are approaching O time :)


----------



## RNmommy

Kendra - :happydance: GET YOU SOME :happydance:


Good morning ladies!!! I am 2DPO today. The next 7 days need to fly by!!!!!! I wanna test!!!!
Ive got 9 ICs and 1 Answer Early Result waiting for me!!!!!

How is everyone today?


----------



## CaliGirl35

Kasi- awesome news!!!! FX that this next cycle will be it for you!!! yeah!!

Rae- hope you can get some answers soon.

Yeah Kendra- fx for you!!!! 

RN- I HOPE HOPE this is your month for your BFP!!!! FX

Today is cd12 for me.... and still no +opk!!:brat: This is SOOOO frustrating! If my last cycle was only 26 days then I need to O like TOMORROW, or my luteal phase will not be long enough!!!!! WTH?! :growlmad::growlmad: come on BFP!!! WHERE OH WHERE ARE YOU?!!! :shrug:


----------



## RNmommy

Cali - FX you O soon so that eggy can snuggle in good!!!!!


I went to the bathroom earlier and there was a ton of EWCM? What the hell?
I had just peed so I couldn't even do an OPK then just to double check. 
When I got home I did an OPK just to make sure I wasn't getting another round of +OPKs and it was negative. :-k

So im not sure what that means. It is pretty much gone now and its just back to the regular creamy CM. 

I really hope I get my BFP soon!!!

I bought this really cute cotton dress the other day and when I put it on I was like "This would look so cute with a pregnant belly". LOL!!!


----------



## CaliGirl35

LOL!!! I hope you get to wear it SOON!!!! 

As for the ewcm.... boy how I wish I could see some!!! LOL

Anyway, I was reading yesterday that its is in fact quite normal to get it again after you O... that actually some women get it sporadically throughout their cycles?! So I am sure that its ok... maybe a sign that your little bean was successful?! :) 

I have been having cramping on and off on my right side for a fews days now... do you get the O cramps BEFORE you actually O??? I thought you got them when you were O'ing?


----------



## RNmommy

Last cycle I had O cramps and twinges like crazy!!!
This month....nothing!!!!
But on the first day of my +OPK my nipples started to hurt and on O day my bbs started to hurt. So Im guessing I actually O'd. But I didn't have any cramping this time. :shrug:

It's all so confusing. Why can't it just be simple?!


----------



## CaliGirl35

I know!!! I am beginning to think there is something to the "not stressing out and opk testing" though... last month when hubby was gone and I was not worried about it at all.. I totally got the ewcm. The month before when I was poas like crazy, all BFN's and now this month, testing again, and nothing but BFN's so far!!!!!!!!!:hissy:

IRRITATING!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## CaliGirl35

Speaking of which... time to go poas :rofl::rofl::rofl:

I ALMOST wish they were just gone, so I have no chance/desire to do it. But they are here, and therefore I HAVE to!!! :haha:

FX COME ON BFP!!!:haha:


----------



## RNmommy

I love the little hissy fit smiley! Those always make me giggle to myself, even when I put them on my posts. LOL!!!

Are you using anything to help with the EWCM? Preseed?
I was worried it would feel weird but it was fine, felt nice. :shy:

I had a little bit of EWCM but I used it anyways. Just because I want to make sure it creates the best environment for the spermies. I have chronic bacterial vaginosis...i say chronic because Ive had it for years, since high school. It just comes and goes at random. Not much to do about it. but I just wanted to make sure that my problem with that wasn't going to affect the baby gravy!!!! LOL!


----------



## CaliGirl35

The other day (Tuesday) I swear I got a BFP in the morning, but after that they were only light lines on my next two tests that day... yesterday light second lines again and last night it was def BFN?! gonna try to post pic of it. tell me what u think?!


----------



## CaliGirl35

RNmommy said:


> I love the little hissy fit smiley! Those always make me giggle to myself, even when I put them on my posts. LOL!!!
> 
> Are you using anything to help with the EWCM? Preseed?
> I was worried it would feel weird but it was fine, felt nice. :shy:
> 
> I had a little bit of EWCM but I used it anyways. Just because I want to make sure it creates the best environment for the spermies. I have chronic bacterial vaginosis...i say chronic because Ive had it for years, since high school. It just comes and goes at random. Not much to do about it. but I just wanted to make sure that my problem with that wasn't going to affect the baby gravy!!!! LOL!

No I have not tried it.. I am doing the cough syrup though....?

ok do you think this is a +??


----------



## CaliGirl35

looks a bit lighter in the pic? But still not SUPER dark second line...


----------



## RNmommy

It looks negative to me. But you said you had a positive OPK one morning? Sometimes the peak can be a little shorter and you might only get one positive OPK. So you might have already O'd then?

How long after you took that test did you take the pic?

My OPKs looked like that they day before and the day after they were positive the first cycle.

FX!!!!


----------



## CaliGirl35

LOL!!! That was the one that I thought was positive!!! Grrr... thats the darkest that I have gotten, and they seem to be getting lighter as the days go on?! I called my DR. waiting for a call back to make an appt. to have my blood drawn to verify if I am even O'ing... thats a progesterone test that I want, right?! FX that I still have a chance to O tomorrow or the next day... but not feeling very positive about that.... :( 

I made a pact with myself that I will not opk again, until, or if I get some cm... otherwise, I am stressing myself out for NOTHING!!! :cry:


----------



## RNmommy

Well cali, if you took that pic a while after it dried, than it might have been positive. I mean it looks dark to me and just a hair lighter than the control. 
But i know that when my OPKs dry the test line always lightens up significantly. They dont seem to dry the way HPTs do (those seem to darken). 
So, it might have been positive. All the pics I have posted of my OPKs i have taken within about 10 min before they start to dry.

FX for you!!! You could've O'd already!!!!

As for me, I think I jinxed myself by saying that I wasn't having any cramps. I had an episode earlier of some really bad cramping and low back ache. Lasted about 10min and then it stopped. :shrug:

We'll see if anything else happens. I hope Im not just now O'ing because my hubby and I haven't BD'd since the last day I got a +OPK. 

Uh....the waiting is terrible!!!!! ](*,)


----------



## CaliGirl35

FX that those are signs of your BFP!!!! Come on, the Beanstalkers need some January babies!!!!! :)


----------



## CaliGirl35

How long does it take to get your results back from the Dr.? You should have yours any day now right? It is a progesterone test right?


----------



## RNmommy

LOL!!! Yeah, my countdowntopregnancy thing says that if I conceive this cycle the due date would be Jan 16th. We already have 4 birthdays and 1 anniversary in January, i think we've got it covered. LOL!!!

Oh, I want a BFP sooooooo bad. It would really be a nice mother's day gift!!!


----------



## RNmommy

CaliGirl35 said:


> How long does it take to get your results back from the Dr.? You should have yours any day now right? It is a progesterone test right?

Oh, I don't go for my test until Tuesday of next week, which will be CD23 for me. And it usually takes a day or two to get the results back. 
Yeah, they're doing a progesterone test. Supposedly a result of greater than 10 can indicate ovulation, but in medicated cycles (like mine with clomid) they like to see the levels over 16. I read the over 16 part on a website. Because when the office gave me my results last time they said it was showing i O'd. And thats why he kept me at 50mg because i was ovulating at 50. which is good I guess. 

Last time I had my blood work done it had only been about 3 days since I had O'd and i read somewhere the blood is supposed to be drawn between 5-9 days after O to get an accurate reading. So im sure my level would have been much higher than 11.1. But my doc was going on vacation and wanted to do it before he left. Nice, huh?
This time, it'll be between the desired time frame so Im hoping for higher numbers. 

Sorry, didn't mean to ramble! LOL!


----------



## CaliGirl35

Ok, got it.... for some reason I thought that you had already had the test done? Crazy brain! 

SOOOO If you have your BFP will they detect that with your blood work!! :) FX FX FX 
I agree, I bet your numbers would have been higher if your Dr. was not going on vaca :haha: and you could have tested a few days later... at least you got a 11.1 and you were early... I think that must be a very good sign! 

Come on April... shower us all with a TON of BFP's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## RNmommy

I agree. We need to get some more BFPs here soon so we can change our name to The BumperStickers. LOL!!!!

I think when he does my mid-luteal blood work he just tests for the progesterone, i dont think he runs anything else. But I wonder if certain levels of that can indicate pregnancy? :shrug:
I'll have to do some research. 

Im hoping I'll have my BFP before he even calls me to tell me the results. 
He'll be like "Your progesterone level was 17 and that means you ovulated" and i"ll be like "I know, Im pregnant!" hahahahahahahaha! :rofl:
A girl can dream


----------



## raelynn

Hi Ladies. Sorry I'm scarce lately but I have not much to update you on. CD 49 for me and nada. Still no temp rise or AF. Whatever. My hormones are evil. Just waiting for my order of Agnus Castus to come in so I can start on that while I wait for appointment with obgyn. I'm thinking I might try to get in with my regular doc but I'm busy this weekend and next week I start in with the orthodontist. I swear, I'm going to have more doctors than I know what to do with soon enough.


----------



## Lisa92881

Hi ladies. Not much to report here either, just finishing AF. Did one of you say (or did I read it somewhere else) that spotting before or after AF can mean low progesterone?? I have had both this cycle, hope that's not a bad thing. :shrug:

I realllllly hope we have more :bfp:s to report soon. We need some excitement in this thread!!!


----------



## RNmommy

My bbs hurt :hissy:


----------



## mk8

Hello ladies

Long time no...er...type! 

I've.just caught up on all the posts. Wow, so much has happened. Bitch of an af seems to have attacked us all, but good to see some progress in tests with doctors for a couple of you. 

Im on cd11 now. Am trying out thus cough syrup stuff to bring on ewcm as i dont seem to get much recently. I used to get heaps but I'm convinced the pill and norethisterone tablets (stops spotting that I got when in the pill) messed me up. Anyway, taken for two days as seeung diddly squat. I wanted to pick up conceive plus (UK equivalent of pre seed) - anybody tried this? 

Ive missed you therapeutic ladies. Hope everybody's in good spirits!


----------



## CaliGirl35

Ok ladies... so I go in to the lab next sat for blood work to check my progesterone! FX that I am indeed o'ing! If not, at least I will be on the right path for next cycle!! (Hopefully I will not have a next cycle!!!!) 

RN- I REALLY hope that happens!!!!! The BB's are a good sign! :thumbup:

Rae- I really think that you should squeeze in an appt with your regular Dr... at least get that ball rolling! :hugs:

Lisa- I am not sure about the spotting thing... I sure hope not! FX for you... let this be your time!! 

Mk8- LOL!!! So I am on CD12 today and have been taking cough medicine for the last few days with the same hopes!! And just like you... nada! :(
I have not tried either... but thinking about going to get some TONIGHT after work! :haha:
What kind of cough medicine did you get? Did you make sure that the ONLY active ingredient was Guaifenesin?


----------



## pinkanhopeful

RNmommy said:


> UGH!!!!! Im so frustrated!!!!!!
> 
> I just saw a post in the pregnancy test gallery that was a girl who was wondering if her test was positive.
> She said she had a broken condom experience and then took Plan B and now she gets a + pregnancy test and its "not the result she was looking for".
> UGH!!!!!!
> 
> Im not saying anything mean about her, because I have NO IDEA what her situation is....but it's just so maddening that these ladies dont even want babies, and she went as far as taking a pill to keep the egg from implanting, and she still got pregnant.
> 
> WHY CAN'T WE GET PREGNANT?!!!!!!!!
> UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hissy:
> 
> Sorry to vent!

It is really irritating that people get pg by accident I am really wanting to get pg and I know some many people who have gotten pg by accident. I hate those people arrrrrrrrrhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## CaliGirl35

pinkanhopeful said:


> RNmommy said:
> 
> 
> UGH!!!!! Im so frustrated!!!!!!
> 
> I just saw a post in the pregnancy test gallery that was a girl who was wondering if her test was positive.
> She said she had a broken condom experience and then took Plan B and now she gets a + pregnancy test and its "not the result she was looking for".
> UGH!!!!!!
> 
> Im not saying anything mean about her, because I have NO IDEA what her situation is....but it's just so maddening that these ladies dont even want babies, and she went as far as taking a pill to keep the egg from implanting, and she still got pregnant.
> 
> WHY CAN'T WE GET PREGNANT?!!!!!!!!
> UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hissy:
> 
> Sorry to vent!
> 
> It is really irritating that people get pg by accident I am really wanting to get pg and I know some many people who have gotten pg by accident. I hate those people arrrrrrrrrhhhhhhhhhhClick to expand...

Meeee tooooo!!!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## pinkanhopeful

Cali - How are you?


----------



## RNmommy

I don't know why I watch Extreme Makeover Home Edition. It ALWAYS makes me cry!!!!!!! I'm glutton for punishment.


----------



## CaliGirl35

Pink- I am hanging in there. Frustrated that today is cd12 of a 26 day cycle and still no O. But I have decided to put away the opk's until I get some cm. I am just stressing out more, and I figure we are DTD every other day anyway... so we are doing all we can! lol- going to the DR. Next saturday, so I am sure that the next week and a half is going to drag ass!! :shrug:
How about you? Whats new?


----------



## raelynn

CaliGirl35 said:


> pinkanhopeful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RNmommy said:
> 
> 
> UGH!!!!! Im so frustrated!!!!!!
> 
> I just saw a post in the pregnancy test gallery that was a girl who was wondering if her test was positive.
> She said she had a broken condom experience and then took Plan B and now she gets a + pregnancy test and its "not the result she was looking for".
> UGH!!!!!!
> 
> Im not saying anything mean about her, because I have NO IDEA what her situation is....but it's just so maddening that these ladies dont even want babies, and she went as far as taking a pill to keep the egg from implanting, and she still got pregnant.
> 
> WHY CAN'T WE GET PREGNANT?!!!!!!!!
> UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hissy:
> 
> Sorry to vent!
> 
> It is really irritating that people get pg by accident I am really wanting to get pg and I know some many people who have gotten pg by accident. I hate those people arrrrrrrrrhhhhhhhhhhClick to expand...
> 
> Meeee tooooo!!!!!! :growlmad:Click to expand...

Um, me too. Especially with the whacked cycles. I've had 3 people in my family now with accidental pregnancies and then there is me who wants it desperately and can't get it to happen. :nope:


----------



## Lisa92881

mk8 said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Long time no...er...type!
> 
> I've.just caught up on all the posts. Wow, so much has happened. Bitch of an af seems to have attacked us all, but good to see some progress in tests with doctors for a couple of you.
> 
> Im on cd11 now. Am trying out thus cough syrup stuff to bring on ewcm as i dont seem to get much recently. I used to get heaps but I'm convinced the pill and norethisterone tablets (stops spotting that I got when in the pill) messed me up. Anyway, taken for two days as seeung diddly squat. I wanted to pick up conceive plus (UK equivalent of pre seed) - anybody tried this?
> 
> Ive missed you therapeutic ladies. Hope everybody's in good spirits!

I ordered some Conceive Plus, it's on the way. I'll let you know when I get it!


----------



## KendraNoell

Woohoo got the u/s back and no cysts and uterus is correct shape and size. So now we just need to make a damn baby!


----------



## raelynn

Congrats Kendra!


----------



## CaliGirl35

KendraNoell said:


> Woohoo got the u/s back and no cysts and uterus is correct shape and size. So now we just need to make a damn baby!

Yeah!!!! Great news for you!!! Come on BFP!!! So happy to hear all is well!!:hugs: :happydance:


----------



## KendraNoell

Thanks :) the Dr was going to give me "supplies" to give to my husband to get a sperm analysis and I told him I would wait a few months and see if we could time things better, when I told my husband he was mad I didn't get the "supplies" cause apparently he wants to do the test! So I guess we are going to do that anyway.


----------



## Baby4u14

KendraNoell said:


> Woohoo got the u/s back and no cysts and uterus is correct shape and size. So now we just need to make a damn baby!

Well get to making when it's time!!!!


----------



## RNmommy

KendraNoell said:


> Thanks :) the Dr was going to give me "supplies" to give to my husband to get a sperm analysis and I told him I would wait a few months and see if we could time things better, when I told my husband he was mad I didn't get the "supplies" cause apparently he wants to do the test! So I guess we are going to do that anyway.

YAY Kendra!!!! Thats such good news about the scan!!!!
As far as the test goes.....Did I tell you that there are over the counter sperm count tests???? I saw found them online after another girl mentioned it. If my hubby and I dont get a BFP soon I think I'll order one and test his stuff. LOL!!!


----------



## pinkanhopeful

CaliGirl35 said:


> Pink- I am hanging in there. Frustrated that today is cd12 of a 26 day cycle and still no O. But I have decided to put away the opk's until I get some cm. I am just stressing out more, and I figure we are DTD every other day anyway... so we are doing all we can! lol- going to the DR. Next saturday, so I am sure that the next week and a half is going to drag ass!! :shrug:
> How about you? Whats new?

Im not bad thanks on cycle day 7 so due to start OPK testing in 2 days time. 

Did anyone watch the William and Catherine Royal wedding? Makes me happy to have such a lovely couple to be future king and queen of my country


----------



## kasigirl

pinkanhopeful said:


> CaliGirl35 said:
> 
> 
> Pink- I am hanging in there. Frustrated that today is cd12 of a 26 day cycle and still no O. But I have decided to put away the opk's until I get some cm. I am just stressing out more, and I figure we are DTD every other day anyway... so we are doing all we can! lol- going to the DR. Next saturday, so I am sure that the next week and a half is going to drag ass!! :shrug:
> How about you? Whats new?
> 
> Im not bad thanks on cycle day 7 so due to start OPK testing in 2 days time.
> 
> Did anyone watch the William and Catherine Royal wedding? Makes me happy to have such a lovely couple to be future king and queen of my countryClick to expand...

 It was 2 am here I plan on watching tonite!


----------



## mk8

Bonjour! 

Cali - I picked up Benelin cough syrup, a UK brand I think. It has Guifenesin in it though. I started taking it on CD10, initially 1 teaspoon day and night then increased it to 2. Still not much CM - boooo!

Lisa- Hope Conceive Plus works for you and you get your BFP very soon! I think I might pick some up tomorrow from Boots (a drugstore in the UK for any Americans reading this post). I will also keep you posted on how I find it. :) People say to not use too much!

Kendra- sooooo pleased to hear everythings working OK for you. Hopefully all is OK with the hubby too and you can make a cute baby very soon! :)

Pink- hey! I watched the Royal wedding. Didn't intend to but really enjoyed it. :) 

Some good news to share, I found out my cousin gave birth to a healthy, gorgeous baby boy! (We aren't really close so I didn't know she was pregnant). But she's 41 and has a 5 yr old boy already. It kinda gave me hope that you can still have kids later :) I am 31 soon so hardly in the same age bracket, but comforting all the same so thought I'd share!


----------



## CaliGirl35

Pink- no I have not watched it yet...

MK8- thats great news! I just turned 33 so I hope I still have plenty of time too! :) Also you have to make sure that that is the only ingredient in the cough syrup. If it has others like dextromethorphan that can actually dry you up, as well as cause birth defects! 

Ok ladies, made my DR appt., so thats done. And now I am also armed and ready with "Preseed".... today is CD13 for me, and pretty positive that I have not O'd yet... at least I have not had a +opk and no ewcm at all! Soooo fingers crossed that I have not missed my eggie, that I am actually going to O and that this preseed makes up for my lack of CM!! :) FX 

FX for all our BFP's ladies!! :)


----------



## gueyilla1985

Hello everyone how are you all doing? i have not been on cause i didnt have internet in my new house but now i have been "barrowing" someone elses hehehe no updates here i have not been taking my temp as much cause i dont have a schedule but im gonna start tomorrow morning on a regular i started using my ovacue but it has not changed colors yet so oh well


----------



## KendraNoell

RNmommy said:


> KendraNoell said:
> 
> 
> Thanks :) the Dr was going to give me "supplies" to give to my husband to get a sperm analysis and I told him I would wait a few months and see if we could time things better, when I told my husband he was mad I didn't get the "supplies" cause apparently he wants to do the test! So I guess we are going to do that anyway.
> 
> YAY Kendra!!!! Thats such good news about the scan!!!!
> As far as the test goes.....Did I tell you that there are over the counter sperm count tests???? I saw found them online after another girl mentioned it. If my hubby and I dont get a BFP soon I think I'll order one and test his stuff. LOL!!!Click to expand...

Wow really? Hmm I wonder how much they are. I don't know if insurance covers things like that for men for us to just go into a clinic and do it...


----------



## mk8

cali - thanks for the heads up on the ingredient i dont want in my cough syrup! i just checked and cannot see it being mentioned. phew! like you, im going to be armed with a lube that claims to help (conceive plus) me get that bfp!

rn- didnt know you can buy otc tests for spermies. interesting. thing is, i dont know how that would work because i thought that they need to put it under a microscope to look at the swimmers? 

hope you are all doing well ladies. 

i am enjoying another long bank holiday weekend here in the uk due to the royal wedding. :)

ive been relatively relaxed this month about the whole ttc thing. i have been temping (though not religiously) and not peed on any sticks! wow! i have been taking folic acid, B50 vitamins and cough syrup to help with cm. i normally ovulate on cd15 but my temps rose on cd12. issue is we only got one session of bd in beforehand! though my temp rise could have been "fake" as i went to bed super late and took it 4 hrs after i normally take it and i had been lazing in bed for a bit. 

enjoy the weekend my fellow ttc friends. 

lets get that eggy!


----------



## Lisa92881

Just wanted to say hello and I hope you all are having a good weekend!! Been keeping busy so it's been nice to have my mind off of TTC!


----------



## mk8

Hey Lisa. i picked up conceive plus yesterday - it feels ok... hopefully I get to report a bfp soon!

hope you like it when it arrives!


----------



## RNmommy

Good afternoon ladies!!! I'll have to do some catching up but I just wanted to say hello. I hope everyone is doing good. 

Today is 5DPO for me. Few more days and I can test!!! Although, Im not getting my hopes up. Ive been having some really bad AF like cramping on and off for the past few days. Its so bad, radiates to my back. Im assuming that can't be good. :(

So...just been hanging with my boys this weekend. Got the next couple of days off and my GYN appt on Tuesday for my bloodwork. FX it at least shows I ovulated.


----------



## raelynn

Hello ladies. Back from my weekend retreat today. Still no sign of O or AF but my Vitex was here when I got home so I am starting on that today. Hope you are all doing well. I feel refreshed after this retreat!


----------



## gueyilla1985

hello how is everyone doing?


----------



## CaliGirl35

Hi Ladies, Hope everyone enjoyed their weekend! How is everyone doing? Anything new to report?

Ok so the latest with me.... I actually went and got preseed on Friday after work, used it last night for the first time.... FX :) Also today I actually did an opk... just for the hell of it... and I FINALLY got my first true no mistaking POSITIVE!!!! But today is CD15 for me though, and my last cycle was only 26 days....do you think that is too short of a luteal phase???


----------



## RNmommy

CaliGirl35 said:


> Hi Ladies, Hope everyone enjoyed their weekend! How is everyone doing? Anything new to report?
> 
> Ok so the latest with me.... I actually went and got preseed on Friday after work, used it last night for the first time.... FX :) Also today I actually did an opk... just for the hell of it... and I FINALLY got my first true no mistaking POSITIVE!!!! But today is CD15 for me though, and my last cycle was only 26 days....do you think that is too short of a luteal phase???

Im not sure. It sounds like that eggy would have just enough time to snuggle in!!!! FX you caught the egg!!!!


----------



## mk8

raelynn said:


> Hello ladies. Back from my weekend retreat today. Still no sign of O or AF but my Vitex was here when I got home so I am starting on that today. Hope you are all doing well. I feel refreshed after this retreat!

Hey Rae

Hope you're nice n relaxed and good luck with O and getting that BFP! :)


----------



## mk8

CaliGirl35 said:


> Hi Ladies, Hope everyone enjoyed their weekend! How is everyone doing? Anything new to report?
> 
> Ok so the latest with me.... I actually went and got preseed on Friday after work, used it last night for the first time.... FX :) Also today I actually did an opk... just for the hell of it... and I FINALLY got my first true no mistaking POSITIVE!!!! But today is CD15 for me though, and my last cycle was only 26 days....do you think that is too short of a luteal phase???

Hey Cali

Woohoo to the positive OPK! :) 

I did one today also (CD14)- succumbed to poas addiction! It was kinda positive... I took it at 9pm and I think it's the same darkness as the control line but not as thick. Darker than yesterday's test! Will take another tomorrow and see how that looks. If lighter, I guess I may have missed my surge at some point during the day today. 

Like you, I am also a bit worried about a short LP. My LP has been 10-12 days in the 3 cycles I OPK'd/temped. Reading on some forums and checking out a few books, some docs seem to think 10-16 is ok but 12+ is ideal. Some people said they have really short luteal phases (sub 10) but still got BFPs. I was concerned though and took B vitamin supplements to help to lengthen my LP. It did go from 10 to 12 when I took it last cycle, whether that was coincidence or not, I'm not sure. But you may want to give it a try. 

Like you, I also picked up a lube! I picked up some Conceive Plus yesterday (Sat) - similar to Preseed. I couldn't find that anywhere here so thought I'd give Conceive Plus a try. Hope you're liking the sperm friendly lube!

I hope we see more BFPs on here soon ladies. Babydust to us all!


----------



## kasigirl

ladies I think your luteal phases are good! mine have only been 7 for the last five months! :) I need to get some live too!


----------



## gueyilla1985

hello how is everyone doing?

Im doing great i was sad because i thought that my hubby would have to deploy and that we would not hace time to try for a baby, found out my hubby is not going to deploy anytime soon and that i have time to get preggo. i think this is all a sign that god wants us to have another baby and that he is giving us time to do it.


----------



## Lisa92881

gueyilla1985 said:


> hello how is everyone doing?
> 
> Im doing great i was sad because i thought that my hubby would have to deploy and that we would not hace time to try for a baby, found out my hubby is not going to deploy anytime soon and that i have time to get preggo. i think this is all a sign that god wants us to have another baby and that he is giving us time to do it.

Yay!! :happydance: I'm a BIG believer in "signs". :thumbup:


----------



## CaliGirl35

gueyilla1985 said:


> hello how is everyone doing?
> 
> Im doing great i was sad because i thought that my hubby would have to deploy and that we would not hace time to try for a baby, found out my hubby is not going to deploy anytime soon and that i have time to get preggo. i think this is all a sign that god wants us to have another baby and that he is giving us time to do it.

That is sooo awesome!!! I hope you get that BFP!!! 

How are you loving Hawaii?! :thumbup:


----------



## Baby4u14

I realized I was reading My OPKs wrong...that's why I missed the eggy!!!


----------



## CaliGirl35

Baby- how were you reading them wrong?

Sooo today is day 3 in a row of positive opk's... is this normal?


----------



## KendraNoell

Yeah how do you read them wrong? 

I got an almost pos OPK this morning, not sure if I'm catching the surge on the way up or down, but I'm going to BD tonight just in case. BD'ed on Sunday so I think I should be good. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## CaliGirl35

KendraNoell said:


> Yeah how do you read them wrong?
> 
> I got an almost pos OPK this morning, not sure if I'm catching the surge on the way up or down, but I'm going to BD tonight just in case. BD'ed on Sunday so I think I should be good. Have a great day everyone!

:happydance: Good luck Kendra!!! FX that you catch it this month!!! :)


----------



## CaliGirl35

How is everyone doing? 
Rn- do you have your test today??
MK8- did you get your + opk?


----------



## RNmommy

CaliGirl35 said:


> How is everyone doing?
> Rn- do you have your test today??
> MK8- did you get your + opk?

Yeah, had my blood drawn at 8am this morning!!! UGH! Too early!
I probably won't get my results until Thurs or Fri. 
Now I wait some more. :hissy:

Hope you catch that eggy!!!!


----------



## CaliGirl35

FX for you!! Are you having any symptoms?! :) 

Do you think its normal that I have had unmistakeable positive opks for the past 3 days in a row?? The control line is soo dark still? Have I O'd yet... and what DPO would I be at this point? I was hoping to let the hubby and I have a night off, lol, but scared to miss it?! Thoughts?


----------



## RNmommy

Hey Cali - 

I had + OPKs for 2 days. But thats it so far. But if your OPKs are still positive then I don't think you've O'd yet. From what I was told and read, you usually O within 12-36 after your "peak". But how in the hell do we determine our peak when we have + OPKs for multiple days?! Ugh its so frustrating!
But, I know that my first day of +OPKs the lines were the same color but during my real "peak" the test line was way darker then the control. But I dont know if that happens to everyone. :shrug:

Its all so confusing. And then the first day your OPK is negative they consider O day and then you start the DPO countdown the day after. 

This is my understanding of everything but who knows, I could have the whole thing wrong. LOL!!!!

I know I rambled, but I hope I answered your question. 

Have you had an OPK where the test line was darker?? Because if you did, then that is considered the peak and you could probably still have another OPK or two that was positive after that. But if the lines start to get lighter, I would say your peak is pover and you O'd. Did I make sense with that??? LOL!!


----------



## RNmommy

And I am having the SAME exact symptoms I had last month. The swollen and sore bbs, the sore nipples, increased CM (intermittently), cramping, intermittent low back pain, intermittent nausea, etc....blah blah. 
I say blah blah because I dont have much hope for this cycle. Im having the same symptoms that led me to my BFN!!!!
I think I'd be a little more happy if I wasn't having any symptoms, then maybe I'd have hope for a different outcome.


----------



## Lisa92881

Ahhh so jealous everyone is ovulating!! Damn these long cycles! LOL.


----------



## raelynn

Tell me about it :) On day 3 of Vitex and noticing some cramping again. Hope it is either AF or ovulation finally


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh yay! I'm so anxious to know how that works for you. I ordered some, and just got it today, but I'm nervous to take it. Hahaha.


----------



## KendraNoell

Such a freaking horrible day.


----------



## Lisa92881

KendraNoell said:


> Such a freaking horrible day.

Oh no, what happened?? Hope you're ok. :hugs:


----------



## raelynn

KendraNoell said:


> Such a freaking horrible day.

Yeah, what happened Kendra? Hope whatever it is gets better very soon.

Lisa - The only thing I've noticed so far with the Vitex is some mild cramping. But, I've also read that it takes a while to build up in your system and start working so I'm not expecting anything miraculous right away. I'll keep you posted though. Just hoping to get out of this forever long cycle soon.


----------



## KendraNoell

DH and I had a trip planned so I could meet most of his family and friends (we've been married almost 2 years and I've only met his mother once and none of his other family) and we had tried to go in Oct and weren't able to. We had purchased travelers insurance so we had credit for flights. We just tried to book new flights and even with 700 bucks credited it would cost another 800 in changing fees, other fees and the difference in the cost of the tickets now and what they were then. And we were NOT expecting it to be that much more. So we're basically out 700 bucks and now we can't go to Ohio.


----------



## RNmommy

KendraNoell said:


> DH and I had a trip planned so I could meet most of his family and friends (we've been married almost 2 years and I've only met his mother once and none of his other family) and we had tried to go in Oct and weren't able to. We had purchased travelers insurance so we had credit for flights. We just tried to book new flights and even with 700 bucks credited it would cost another 800 in changing fees, other fees and the difference in the cost of the tickets now and what they were then. And we were NOT expecting it to be that much more. So we're basically out 700 bucks and now we can't go to Ohio.

Oh Kendra - I am so sorry. But I totally know how you feel. My husband and I had booked a trip to Louisiana last year and had to cancel. We got "credited" for the flights and when we tried to book new flights they were only giving us a $60 credit for each flight. UGH!!!! So we were out $400 and something dollars. Not quite as much as you're out, but I understand the frustration. There's nothing that pisses me off more than wasted money. 


How is everyone doing today??? Today is 8DPO for me today. I tested this morning even though I said I wasn't going to. And BFN. I took the test and didn't see anything. Took my son to school and came back home and looked at it and I can see a little shading if I hold a light to it but I know it's just the antibody strip. I wouldn't even call it an evap. 
I was supposed to work today but something came up and I got switched to tomorrow. So, of course I had to test. LOL!!! I knew better!

So, im keeping my fingers crossed that something shows up in the next few days but Im not getting my hopes up. Haven't had anything different this cycle than last cycle that would make me think I was preggers. Same ol, same ol. 

Rae - YAY for the cramping. That is a good sign. Maybe you're finally gonna O!!!!!


----------



## lilashwee

hey hows every one getting on this thread has really grown since i was here x


----------



## KendraNoell

Hi lilash yep we just talk a lot. Haha.

Did an OPK last night and this morning and couldn't get one as dark as I had yesterday morning so I will assume I ovulated sometime yesterday. Was cramping pretty bad during the day so it all makes sense. DH didn't want to BD last night for good measure so I'm hoping the BD on Sunday was enough. *sigh* Back to the TWW.


----------



## CaliGirl35

Kendra sorry about your trip! That really stinks! 

Lil- Hi, how are you doing?

Rae and Lisa- FX that SOMETHING happens to get you girls moving in the right direction! Rae, the cramping sound like a great sign that you are headed that way!! :) 

RN- I REALLY hope you get your BFP this month! FX FX for you girl!!

As for me....sooo confused... today is now DAY 4 of getting glaringly positive OPK's with fmu.... in the afternoon... it is still double lines but not nearly as positive as the mornings?! What the heck does this mean?!!!!! ANYONE?!!


----------



## mk8

CaliGirl35 said:


> How is everyone doing?
> Rn- do you have your test today??
> MK8- did you get your + opk?

Hey Cali! 

Three days of OPKs... I have read that you can get more than 1 days worth of positives because you catch your LH surge on its way up and then again on its way down. Do you temp? 

I got my positive OPK on CD15! A strong positive with the test line a lot darker than the control line. :) My temps didn't rise the next morning but did rise today (2 days after my positive OPK). I am feeling hopeful that I got that eggy! 

Hope everybody is doing well. 

Rae- good luck with O!


----------



## CaliGirl35

Mk8- YEAH for you!!!! FX for you!! I really hope you did get that eggy!!!! 

I don't temp.. and so I know nothing about it! :( But Sunday was my first strong positive with the test line like twice as dark as the control line... and today is now day 4 with the same exact results?! Today I actually used smu and still the test line was like twice as dark... in the evening, its not nearly as dark... I have even gotten one in the evening that was half as light as the control line... so I just don't get it? So have I not O'd yet?!


----------



## RNmommy

Hey Cali - I dont think you're supposed to use FMU for OPKs. My directions say to test bewteen 10am-8pm. :shrug: maybe that has something to do with it.

Do you have PCOS or been checked for that? I think PCOS can make you have +OPKs like that. 
Other than that, Im stumped. I mean, I guess you could have a few days of +OPKs but it makes it so tough to know when you ovulate. 
Try waiting til 10 or 11am to do the morning one and see if that makes a difference. 
Im sorry - don't mean to bombard you....just trying to help you figure out whats going on. 
Keep us posted. Maybe you are on your downslope of the +OPKs. Hope you're :sex: like crazy!!!!! LOL!


----------



## Lisa92881

So sorry Kendra, that sucks!

Cali - So your opk from this afternoon was a little lighter? If so, today was prob your ov day. Or is every afternoon slightly lighter than the morning? If so, I'd say you haven't ov'd yet and your body has been getting ready but that eggy hasn't popped out yet! 

I can't believe I'm already on CD 13. Time passes quickly when I'm not counting the days, lol. I know I have a while before ov so I wasn't really paying attention. If only the TWW would go so quickly!


----------



## mk8

I agree Lisa... I wish the TWW went by as quickly too! I always find the first 2 weeks of the cycle great- It's full of hope! Then as I near AF... I start to feel really nervous! I have booked a weekend trip with the hubby this weekend though so hopefully that will help me to relax! 

Cali - Agree with what RN and Lisa say. You can consider temping in the future... but I hope that's when you conceive baby #2 and you will get your BFP this month. Heh heh! My temps are a bit erratic (partly because I take them at odd times, but I have noticed a pattern and it confirms my ovulation along with my OPKs. That said, you need to think about whether you want to try another TTC thing- another thing to potentially obssess over! But I am OK with it. In fact, I realised I have been doing tonnes of stuff this month! 
- Taking folic acid and B-50 vits (though not religiously) 
- Temping (again missed a few days)
- OPK'd on days 13-15 
- Taken cough syrup to bring on that EWCM (1 week before I got my positive OPK)
- Tried Conceive Plus (like preseed) 
- A fair bit of BD! (Tues, Fri morning, Sat night, Mon morning and Mon night...heh heh)
- I was going to do reflexology tomorrow but read that it isnt the best time to do it after ovulation so I cancelled the appt! 

Keep us posted on how things progress Cali!


----------



## CaliGirl35

I agree the days do fly in the first half, and then drag ass in the second half!! :haha:

Thanks for the opinions and thoughts girls!! :hugs: So I guess I say fmu but the reality is that its not... I get up and pee around 6 every morning.. then when I opk on Sunday it was afternoon, Monday was like noon, and then Tuesday and today it was smu... BB's hurt the past few days, but not today at all...so maybe I did O?! :shrug: We did BD basically everyday for the past week and a half but not last night... :haha::haha: Idk.... also used preseed Sat, Sun, and Mon.... all I can do now is sit back, FX and wait it out.. af supposed to be here next Friday... I pray she is a no show!! :) 

Sticky dust to all of us ladies!!


----------



## mk8

OOOOO I Pray that AF stays away for you too Cali. We need to turn into the bumperstickers thread! So what are you going to do to preoccupy yourself in the TWW?

Also girls, show of hands for who takes a break from BD once they have ovulated? I know people all pee sticks, temps etc can show that we have ovulated already but doctors always say regular sex for the whole cycle. A friend of mine (who incidently is married to a doc) has a 28 day cycle. They were not temping/poas etc but happened to have sex once, v late in the cycle, like CD20 something in the first cycle of trying and BHAM! (yes, theyre that lucky)So I was thinking maybe we need to just cont doing it! I guess it's one way to pass the time during the TWW. Haha.


----------



## CaliGirl35

mk8 said:


> OOOOO I Pray that AF stays away for you too Cali. We need to turn into the bumperstickers thread! So what are you going to do to preoccupy yourself in the TWW?
> 
> Also girls, show of hands for who takes a break from BD once they have ovulated? I know people all pee sticks, temps etc can show that we have ovulated already but doctors always say regular sex for the whole cycle. A friend of mine (who incidently is married to a doc) has a 28 day cycle. They were not temping/poas etc but happened to have sex once, v late in the cycle, like CD20 something in the first cycle of trying and BHAM! (yes, theyre that lucky)So I was thinking maybe we need to just cont doing it! I guess it's one way to pass the time during the TWW. Haha.

LOL!!! I think its a great idea! haha gave my hubby last night off... but thinking he is not going to be off tonight... just in case! :haha:

As far as passing the time.. its already dragging by! I swore I was not going to test untill next Friday... the day AF is supposed to be here... 13 fav # also its Friday the 13th... so I am REALLY hoping that is my lucky day!!! :thumbup:

Of course I am already doing the "wrist to boob" check every 10 min.. to see if they are sore.. ok hello self; Reality... they are not sore YET... and even IF they were sore, its prob due to the "wrist to boob" check that has no doubt by now bruised the shit out of them!!! :rofl:


----------



## Lisa92881

Ahh the infamous boob poking. :haha: We are all crazy, it's official!!

I went to Zumba again tonight with a girl from work. She has a 7 month old and was talking about getting pregnant, and told me that she actually had a m/c last Thanksgiving, then got pregnant in Jan. I really can't even believe how many people have m/c's -- it's so scary. Healthy, full term babies are a true miracle!!


----------



## kasigirl

Love the wrist to boob comment! Before I got to it, i actually pulled this manuever! LOL :)


----------



## KendraNoell

Yep constantly wrist to boob-ing during the TWW!

Feeling like total crap tonight... yuck. No BD for me. So I'm hoping Sunday's BD was the one that counts!


----------



## CaliGirl35

LOL! Soo glad to hear I am not the only one!! 

Kendra- sorry your not feeling good... FX that Sunday worked and you got that eggy!! 

Lisa- I agree... I had no clue actually until I had mine.. :(


So girls- I am now on day 5 of yet another positive opk?! Grrrr.... just feeling like I am out this month... its like my body is gearing up to O....but its not happening! :( Soo frustrating! At this point.. its too late anyway as AF is supposed to be here next Friday... But I don't have sore BB's..... no symptoms what so ever... I am getting mild cramping here and there, but I had that same thing last time... so now I realize that is something my body is just doing. Maybe it always has and I never noticed as I was never paying this close attention... But I get my blood drawn on Saturday so we will see. I am expecting to hear that I am not Oing after all....grrrr!!!

Rn- did you get your results back?!!!

Hope everyone is doing good and we get some BFP's here to start the beginning of BumperStickers!!! :happydance::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Lisa92881

So I'm thinking that starting tomorrow we are going to BD every other night up to O, then do every night for 2-3 nights once I get my pos OPK. Tomorrow will be CD 15, and I'm due to OV around CD 28, so that should be enough time leading up to it. Kind of a modified version of the SMEP, haha. 

I'm watching Real World (I know, I'm too old to be watching it, lol)...and one girl is hooking up with another roomate, and she's talking about how sex hurt the last time and now she's worried she's pregnant. Ughhhhh.


----------



## gueyilla1985

CaliGirl35 said:


> gueyilla1985 said:
> 
> 
> hello how is everyone doing?
> 
> Im doing great i was sad because i thought that my hubby would have to deploy and that we would not hace time to try for a baby, found out my hubby is not going to deploy anytime soon and that i have time to get preggo. i think this is all a sign that god wants us to have another baby and that he is giving us time to do it.
> 
> That is sooo awesome!!! I hope you get that BFP!!!
> 
> How are you loving Hawaii?! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Im loving hawaii its great!! 

So i finally got my own internet.. sorry i have not been keeping up but i had to "barrow" someone elses and it sucked but now i have my own.

Im on cd14 and my ovacue finally changed from not fertile to high fertility. Im gonna go buy some opks just to make sure that its correct. So maybe i did ov on cd17 last cycle.


----------



## Lisa92881

Lisa92881 said:


> So I'm thinking that starting tomorrow we are going to BD every other night up to O, then do every night for 2-3 nights once I get my pos OPK. Tomorrow will be CD 15, and I'm due to OV around CD 28, so that should be enough time leading up to it. Kind of a modified version of the SMEP, haha.
> 
> I'm watching Real World (I know, I'm too old to be watching it, lol)...and one girl is hooking up with another roomate, and she's talking about how sex hurt the last time and now she's worried she's pregnant. Ughhhhh.

Update --> The girl was not pregnant. But the possibility still annoys me. LOL. :dohh:


----------



## KendraNoell

Hey ladies. So weird. No symptoms really so far. I know I'm not too far into the TWW but I feel pretty good. FX that that is a good sign :) Trying not to symptom spot and just relax and let things happen!


----------



## Baby4u14

Hope everyone is okay today :)
Idk if Im gonna use OPKs that much this cycle. Jus gonna BD whenever we want to. Then use preseed/OPKs up to ovulation day... yay !


----------



## raelynn

No real update except for some pretty consistent cramping this morning. I'm hoping the vitex is building up enough to start working. I'm pretty much over this cycle and just want it to end already.

Went to the orthodontist the other day figuring they couldn't give me any bad news since I already had braces for 7 years as a teen. Well now they want to surgically reposition my jaw to correct my bite...What?!? It never ends...


----------



## RNmommy

Good morning ladies!!!!!

I took a test yesterday at lunch time while I was at work, I snagged one from the ER and it was BFP!!!! I grabbed another one and took it when I got home and it was BFP too. Then because Im a POAS-aholic, I used the Answer Test I had and got BFP!!!! I was 10DPO!!!!!

I AM SO EXCITED!!!!!!!

I got a really really faint line on an IC yesterday morning. I wasn't sure if it was really there or not it was so faint. So when I saw the tests at work, i said why not, lets see what it says. They must be pretty sensitive because it showed up right away!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







BFP1.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 5









BFP2.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Ladybird77

RNmommy said:


> Good morning ladies!!!!!
> 
> I took a test yesterday at lunch time while I was at work, I snagged one from the ER and it was BFP!!!! I grabbed another one and took it when I got home and it was BFP too. Then because Im a POAS-aholic, I used the Answer Test I had and got BFP!!!! I was 10DPO!!!!!
> 
> I AM SO EXCITED!!!!!!!
> 
> I got a really really faint line on an IC yesterday morning. I wasn't sure if it was really there or not it was so faint. So when I saw the tests at work, i said why not, lets see what it says. They must be pretty sensitive because it showed up right away!!!!!

OMG I just popped back in on this thread to see how you guys are doing and just saw your news RN!!! 

You got your BFP!! :happydance:

I'm soooo happy for you!! Big congrats and praying for a sticky bean for you :flower:

I hope all you other ladies are well and hoping you get your bfp's soon

:dust:

xxx


----------



## kasigirl

RNmommy said:


> Good morning ladies!!!!!
> 
> I took a test yesterday at lunch time while I was at work, I snagged one from the ER and it was BFP!!!! I grabbed another one and took it when I got home and it was BFP too. Then because Im a POAS-aholic, I used the Answer Test I had and got BFP!!!! I was 10DPO!!!!!
> 
> I AM SO EXCITED!!!!!!!
> 
> I got a really really faint line on an IC yesterday morning. I wasn't sure if it was really there or not it was so faint. So when I saw the tests at work, i said why not, lets see what it says. They must be pretty sensitive because it showed up right away!!!!!

rn thats fantastic news! :) you must be in shock!


----------



## kasigirl

Good morning ladies! 

I am a bit frustrated this morning. I am cd 22 and dont think I have ovulated yet, you can check out my chart! last month I od on cd 15 and started my period on cd 22! normally my cycle is around 28 days with a 7 day luteal phase. I am over this cycle and want af to arrive so I can start femara!


----------



## CaliGirl35

OMG RN!!!!!!!!! :happydance::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::happydance:

I am SOOOO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!!!! Congratulations to you on your BFP!!!! :hugs: You must be on :cloud9:

What did your numbers come back as btw?? 

I went in and got my blood taken today... so I will have my numbers back on Tuesday.... not feeling positive for me for this month. Almost certain that I am out.... awww well there is always next month:shrug:

How is everybody else doing?


----------



## KendraNoell

OMG Rn that's a beautiful line YAY!!


----------



## RNmommy

You know, I never called the doc for my blood results because I worked thurs and fri 12hr shifts and totally forgot!!! I'll call first thing Monday because I'd still like to know. I want to make sure its high enough to sustain the pregnancy. And then I can tell them I got my BFP!!!! YAY!!! And make an appt for a scan in a couple of weeks. I am 3 weeks and 3 days (i think).


----------



## gueyilla1985

OMG RN!!!! Im so happy for you!! YOU GOT YOUR :bfp:!!!


----------



## rdy4number2

I wanna be a beanstalker!! :)

Please. :thumbup:


----------



## gueyilla1985

Ok... Lol!!!


----------



## CaliGirl35

rdy4number2 said:


> I wanna be a beanstalker!! :)
> 
> Please. :thumbup:

That was too cute!! You are absolutely welcome!!! :hugs: You can go back in the thread and get the siggy too! :) Whats your story?


----------



## gueyilla1985

I say yes on you joining lol.. Welcome rdy!!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

RN!!! OMG!!! :happydance: That just made me cry!!! Congratulations I'm soooo happy for you!


----------



## RNmommy

Thank you! I just took an FRER to see if the lines were getting darker and both lines were basically the same color. I took the test at 1030 this morning and had only held my wee for about an hour!!!! I guess my little bean is progressing well!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Yay!! Hopefully there will be more of us from this thread joining you to become bump buddies!

Happy Mother's Day to you! And anyone else who is a Mom or has a little bean!!


----------



## RNmommy

Here's the test from today. :dance:
Big change from yesterday's! And I only held my wee for about an hour today!
Today is 12DPO
 



Attached Files:







HPT1.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 3









HPT2.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kasigirl

RNmommy said:


> Here's the test from today. :dance:
> Big change from yesterday's! And I only held my wee for about an hour today
> Today is 12DPO


what an amazing mothers day gift! congrats!


----------



## KendraNoell

Yeah best mother's day gift ever! I know you've been trying for a while so congrats :) I was hoping I'd be enough DPO to test today but I'm not :( I hope I can join you in about a week!


----------



## mk8

hey ladies, man, i pop away for a few days and come back to this! what FABULOUS news!

RN- CONGRATS! Wooooooopeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! So happy for you and Mr RN! :) How did you tell him? Oh I am so happy for you. There should be quite a few people to start a Bumperstickers thread now - hopefully the rest of us will join you very soon! :) Also hope we still see you on this thread now and again. You can tell us all the helpful hints n tips! LOL. 

Rdy- welcome. Yes, what's your story? 

As for me... I am on the TWW still. CD...er...ive forgotten (good sign I am not obsessed) ... CD21. Tum bloated, which isn't a good sign. I think I ovulated on CD 16. I had a great weekend though- went to Paris with the hubby for the weekend. So sunny :) 

Hope everybody's well. 

Cali- how you coping in the TWW?

Pink- not seen you in a while... all OK on your end?

Take it easy all!


----------



## RNmommy

Hey Mk!!! Thanks so much!!!!!
You know, my tummy has been bloated since a few days after O and it is extra bloated now. Like twice the size it normally is!!!


----------



## raelynn

Congrats RN!!! That is so great. What a wonderful Mother's day present.


----------



## raelynn

Well, for those of you moving on to better things (so jealous!) here is the latest siggy icon. Wish you all the best of luck and hope the rest of us will be joining you soon!

Code: [IMG ]https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v387/Rae13/BumperStickers.jpg[/IMG] (remove the space after [IMG )

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v387/Rae13/BumperStickers.jpg


----------



## KendraNoell

Awww super cute :)


----------



## kasigirl

KendraNoell said:


> Awww super cute :)

My words exactly Kendra! I can't wait to put that on my signature!


----------



## gueyilla1985

Again Congrats RN!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

Well good news from me too my ov was confirmed today by ovacue!!! YAY!!! Im so happy to see it. me and the hubby have been :sex: twice a day since i got my high fertility on my monitor i hope my temps confirm it tomorrow morning.. now the 2ww!!!!


----------



## RNmommy

Awww Rae!!!! That is sooooo cute!!!! Thanks!!! I hope you all get to put it in your siggie soon too!!!!
FX for all my girls!!!!! I love you all so much!


----------



## RNmommy

Just called my doctors office and they said my progesterone levels last week were 17.6 !!! Whoop Whoop. Last month it was only 11.1
I asked them what I needed to do as far as coming in and getting my bloodwork checked again and she said they doctor wouldn't be in for about another 20 min and they would ask him and call me back. Keeping FX he asks me to come in and get some bloods. I want to make sure that progesterone is staying up and my HCG is good. 

:dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## RNmommy

I just talked to my doctor's office and they wanted me to come in tomorrow for blood work but Im working. UGH!!!! So now I have to wait until Wednesday! :growlmad:
My appt is at 820am. So at least its early. I should have my blood work back by Friday. :dance:

So you want to know how spaztic and such a POAS-aholic I am?? I went out to do some grocery shopping and then stopped at Dollar Tree to pick up some HPTs. I had saved my FMU in a little cup. Did the $Tree test with the FMU and the line is so faint it almost looks like an evap! 
So I panicked and took out my last FRER i was saving for Thursday and dipped it in the same pee. The line on the FRER was the same as control so I breathed a sigh of relief. LOL!!! I know the sensitivities are way different but I still panicked. :rofl:

***I know SPAZTIC is spelled wrong but when I typed it in the normal spelling it dotted it out. I have no idea why!!!!

***The line on the dollar tree test is getting darker. But it took a while. It's obviously + and pink now but still light. LOL!


----------



## kasigirl

RNmommy said:


> I just talked to my doctor's office and they wanted me to come in tomorrow for blood work but Im working. UGH!!!! So now I have to wait until Wednesday! :growlmad:
> My appt is at 820am. So at least its early. I should have my blood work back by Friday. :dance:
> 
> So you want to know how spaztic and such a POAS-aholic I am?? I went out to do some grocery shopping and then stopped at Dollar Tree to pick up some HPTs. I had saved my FMU in a little cup. Did the $Tree test with the FMU and the line is so faint it almost looks like an evap!
> So I panicked and took out my last FRER i was saving for Thursday and dipped it in the same pee. The line on the FRER was the same as control so I breathed a sigh of relief. LOL!!! I know the sensitivities are way different but I still panicked. :rofl:
> 
> ***I know SPAZTIC is spelled wrong but when I typed it in the normal spelling it dotted it out. I have no idea why!!!!
> 
> ***The line on the dollar tree test is getting darker. But it took a while. It's obviously + and pink now but still light. LOL!

 rn you are funny! stop poas! you are going to drive yourself crazy! :)


----------



## mk8

Rae- that sig is fab!!!! You will get to add it soon too. We all will! Grrrr!


----------



## CaliGirl35

Yes, I love the new siggy Rae... And I hope we all get to use it SOON too!! 

Rn- your tests look beautiful!!!! xo

Gueyilla-YEAY for you!!!! :) FX 

Mk8- its cd22 for me today... but I have NO symptoms what so ever... so I am pretty positive I am out this month AGAIN! :cry: grrrrr

So I called my Dr. office on the off chance that they got my results today... the lady that answered said that she does not know why the lab said I would have results by Tuesday, that it takes a week?! WTH?!!! MORE WAITING!!! :nope:

I had a dream last night that my BB's were really sore, so I took an HPT and it came out with a BFP... but then I woke up, realized my BB's were not sore AT ALL, and that actually I had cramps!! :( grrr...
Af should be here Thurs or Friday... then I guess I can move on to the next month of trying.....

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## RNmommy

Cali - I had really bad AF like cramps starting around 6DPO and very bad low backaches. I swore AF was coming and then I woke up Friday morning and felt a little nauseated and my bbs were extra sore so thats why I tested at work. I never thought it would come out positive. I felt like I was out the whole TWW.

Maybe your dream is telling you of things to come!!!! Im telling you, I SWORE i was gonna get AF because of how bad the cramps were and my 6DPO would have been around CD22. They came and went and felt just like AF. I guess it was the little beanie getting snuggled in. 

FX for you hun!!!!

You're all gonna get BFP soon!!!!!


----------



## gueyilla1985

Dont worry cali. Sometimes dreams come true i have been having crazy dreams too..lol

I dont know but the past 2 day i have been having the worst feelings i feel dizzy my sore is a little sore i dont know what is wrong with me. also i wanted to give bllod on friday but they told me my levels where 11.7 i dont even know what that means.. my hubby says im preggo but ehy would my ovacue say i ov.. well i do have a drs appt today lets see what they tell me.


----------



## CaliGirl35

Thanks rn! Your too cute! :hugs:

I think I would feel a little positive or even have a question that I might be, if the BB's were sore.. but for me, without that. I just know! It actually sucks to know your out before your "out" ya know!?? But at least I will not be disappointed again at the end of the week, and I will not waste any money testing either! 

Did you ever find the CB digi that tells you how many weeks you are? ANd if not, did you look online?


----------



## CaliGirl35

gueyilla1985 said:


> Dont worry cali. Sometimes dreams come true i have been having crazy dreams too..lol
> 
> I dont know but the past 2 day i have been having the worst feelings i feel dizzy my sore is a little sore i dont know what is wrong with me. also i wanted to give bllod on friday but they told me my levels where 11.7 i dont even know what that means.. my hubby says im preggo but ehy would my ovacue say i ov.. well i do have a drs appt today lets see what they tell me.

what do you mean that you wanted to give blood, but they told you your levels were 11.7? Your progesterone levels??


----------



## gueyilla1985

CaliGirl35 said:


> Thanks rn! Your too cute! :hugs:
> 
> I think I would feel a little positive or even have a question that I might be, if the BB's were sore.. but for me, without that. I just know! It actually sucks to know your out before your "out" ya know!?? But at least I will not be disappointed again at the end of the week, and I will not waste any money testing either!
> 
> Did you ever find the CB digi that tells you how many weeks you are? ANd if not, did you look online?

i have had that every month that we have been trying i hate to know that im not preggo yet i dont know what else to do to make it happen :shrug:


----------



## CaliGirl35

What were your levels in the months before?


----------



## gueyilla1985

CaliGirl35 said:


> gueyilla1985 said:
> 
> 
> Dont worry cali. Sometimes dreams come true i have been having crazy dreams too..lol
> 
> I dont know but the past 2 day i have been having the worst feelings i feel dizzy my sore is a little sore i dont know what is wrong with me. also i wanted to give bllod on friday but they told me my levels where 11.7 i dont even know what that means.. my hubby says im preggo but ehy would my ovacue say i ov.. well i do have a drs appt today lets see what they tell me.
> 
> what do you mean that you wanted to give blood, but they told you your levels were 11.7? Your progesterone levels??Click to expand...

no i guess its my iron level it supposed to be 12 to give blood but i was low not bad but low but then since then i have had those dizzy spells it was bad this morning i got out of bed and felt like i was drugged up and i could not walk in a straight line i dont know whats wrong.


----------



## gueyilla1985

CaliGirl35 said:


> What were your levels in the months before?

i have never had a dr look at why im not getting preggo they say i have not been trying long enough but its been almost a year


----------



## CaliGirl35

oh so you have not had your progesterone checked yet? Sorry I was confused! lol


----------



## RNmommy

Gueyilla - When you go to give blood they prick your finger to test your blood for your hemoglobin level. In women it should be between 12-16. If its below that, they won't let you give blood. It could cause an anemic response. It nothing for you to worry about, especially if it was at the level it was. 


Cali - No, I never did find it. Someone told me they only sell those in the UK. I did look online but I didn't want to go through all that mess when Im getting blood drawn on Wednesday. Hopefully it will only take a day or two for my results. That seems to be the normal turna round time for my doc. FX!!!


----------



## mk8

Cali - Like RN says, you are not out yet! Try to stay positive. I am. I used to want to dampen my hopes a bit so that I don't feel as disappointed if the witch arrives, but to be honest, I feel crappy when AF arrives anyway. So trying to remain as happy as can be in the interim! 

By the way Cali, what kind of tests did you go for exactly and how come they were able to see you again?

Gueyilla- if you have been trying almost a year, I think the docs will be able run some tests for you if you would like.


----------



## CaliGirl35

Rn- I found this site online the total with shipping was $22.64 and through everywhere else I found it was $30! FYI- just in case you want to see it! :) 

https://www.langtoninfo.com/showitem.aspx?isbn=5037015107146

mk8- Thanks! :) And you are right, I am still disappointed anyway! I guess this time I already feel the disappointment is coming...
But anyway, Idk if my MC has anything to do with why they got me in to do it right away... But I just called my Dr. office and talked to the receptionist I said that I wanted to make an appt to have my progesterone levels checked, because I don't think I am ovulating. When she asked why I didn't think so, I told her that I have been doing opk's for the past 4 months and never got a positive on one... she replied with "ohhh ok yeah lets oder that lab... you have to go in on CD21 and make sure that is the exact day"... she told me if I did not know the exact start date of last af I would have to wait till the following as it was very important to do it on CD21... But i knew exactly when CD 21 would be.. so she faxed the paperwork to the lab and told me to show up before noon... since it was a Sat. the lab closed at that time...
So I wend it and they took my blood, said the DR. would have the results by Tues at the latest, and that was it. Just a blood draw to ck progesterone levels... to verify if I am Ovulating or not....


----------



## mk8

Cali- hope that the tests turn out the way you want them to and that they "fix" anything that isn't right. Fingers crossed for you Cali!


----------



## Lisa92881

Ohhh I love the new team logo! Hehe. I want to add it to my signature nowwww (insert whiney voice here)! :haha:


----------



## mk8

haha- too funny lisa. 

i am happy for all the bumper stickers but i feel kinda sad that friends have left us. does that make sense? 

but hey, come on beanstalkers- lets all migrate to the next level soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CD22... man I can feel the TWW anxiety coming in now. Was quite mellow last week... 

How you doing Lisa?


----------



## raelynn

Ugh CD 60 and still nada. Frustrating! I'm counting down to the docs...lol. 43 more days!


----------



## mk8

hey rae. sorry to hear that. whats your story with the docs again? really sorry but im still not quite with everybody's stories. hang in there hun!


----------



## CaliGirl35

ok... well I gave in and took a dollar store test..... It was negative. I knew it. Don't even know why I did it LOL!


----------



## RNmommy

Mk - Im not going anywhere!!! Im still gonna be on this thread with all my girls as long as everyone is ok with it!!! :hugs:

Cali - Sorry about the negative. What DPO are you??? Keeping FX!!!!

Rae - Have you stopped doing OPKs still??? Are you still temping??? Im so sorry that you haven't been able to figure out whats going on. I know how frustrating that is. Ive been there. I hope your doc gets things straightened out for you like mine did. He was wonderful. 


Im watching The Neverending Story....LOL....I haven't seen this movie in years!!!!! Im kicking it old school tonight. :rofl:


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh Rae. Really hoping something (anything!) happens for you soon. 

Cali - That's great your doc was able to get you in. Hope your levels come back ok!

MK8- Hi. :) I'm doing well, thanks for asking. I definitely share your feelings about our friends that have gone from Beanstalker to BumperSticker. :hugs: It will be our turn very soon. 

Going by my last cycle I'm not scheduled to ovulate until next Thursday (ish). I did an OPK the last 2 days, just in case, and today it was pretty dark. Darker than it was at this point last cycle. So I'm hoping that means I'm going to ovulate in the next couple days, and it wasn't just a fluke dark line! FX!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa92881

RNmommy said:


> Mk - Im not going anywhere!!! Im still gonna be on this thread with all my girls as long as everyone is ok with it!!! :hugs:
> 
> Cali - Sorry about the negative. What DPO are you??? Keeping FX!!!!
> 
> Rae - Have you stopped doing OPKs still??? Are you still temping??? Im so sorry that you haven't been able to figure out whats going on. I know how frustrating that is. Ive been there. I hope your doc gets things straightened out for you like mine did. He was wonderful.
> 
> 
> Im watching The Neverending Story....LOL....I haven't seen this movie in years!!!!! Im kicking it old school tonight. :rofl:

Of course it's ok....don't leave us!! Hehe. I loooove that movie!!


----------



## CaliGirl35

Yeah... don't go!! :) 

As for the DPO?! Good question?! LOL I really think my body geared up and tried... but don't think it ever actually happened?! I got my first + opk on CD15, but then Had +'s for 5 days straight, until the 6th day when I had drank 2 starbucks coffee's ( Bad girl I know! ) and was peeing several times an hour... I took an opk during that time, and it was negative.. why wouldn't it be!! LOL- Then I ran out of them! haha....

So to be honest I have no idea how many DPO I am.... when I O'd or if I even did!?


----------



## KendraNoell

Still not really any symptoms... totally light headed today though... started getting stabbing pains in my left BB and then more pains in my right ovary area... hoping they are good signs!


----------



## CaliGirl35

Today is CD23 for me... 26-27 day cycle... I would think if I was that would def show for me by now!


----------



## CaliGirl35

KendraNoell said:


> Still not really any symptoms... totally light headed today though... started getting stabbing pains in my left BB and then more pains in my right ovary area... hoping they are good signs!

FX for you Kendra!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## RNmommy

CaliGirl35 said:


> Today is CD23 for me... 26-27 day cycle... I would think if I was that would def show for me by now!

Not necessarily. If you started with +OPKs on CD15 and had them for 5 days. You could have O'd anywhere from 12-36hrs after your last positive OPK. So you could on ly be a few DPO. Does that sound right?? LOL!
Im still keeping my FX for yoU!!!


Kendra - Sounds promising!!!! I was getting sharp pains in my ....oh, I cant remeber which bb it was....but it was definitely only on one side. I thin it was my right. I cant remember. Happened a few times and hasnt happened since. But my bbs are HUGE!!!! LOL!!! I never got this lucky with my son. I hope they stay this big or get a little bigger :rofl:
But they hurt like heck!!! I have resorted to wearing a sports bra 24/7 except when I take a shower. I can't wear my regular bras already, they hurt! And they dont support as good as they should.


----------



## rdy4number2

CaliGirl35 said:


> rdy4number2 said:
> 
> 
> I wanna be a beanstalker!! :)
> 
> Please. :thumbup:
> 
> That was too cute!! You are absolutely welcome!!! :hugs: You can go back in the thread and get the siggy too! :) Whats your story?Click to expand...

Thanks Cali! LOL. I have an 8 year old daughter. She will actually be 9 this fall. We have been trying to conceive since mid. January. So not too long, but sure feels like it! What about you?

rdy4number2


----------



## kasigirl

Alright ladies... 

I am so confused right now. It's CD24 and although Fertillityfriend shows I ovulated I am not sure. Since i started temping it has been cut an dry when I ovulated. My temp spikes to 97.9 or 98 immediatly. This week I am not so sure that my temps are accurate or that I did in fact ovulate... my CM has been a bit odd and my cervix is not yet low.... I think maybe I won't even ovulate this month. Has anyone had a month like this? Last month was crazy too.. I ovulated on day 15 but since my luteal phase is only 7 days I started my period on Day 23.... 

Could really use some advice! :nope:

Thanks you have all been so great! :)


----------



## raelynn

Thanks for the positive vibes ladies. I have stopped OPKs. I can pretty much tell each time my body gears up to try to ovulate again. I get really dull cramps but then nothing happens. I'm still temping every day and taking Vitex hoping it will help encourage my body to work. Other than that, we're just winging it. Kind of not trying not preventing right now since I can't predict anything and implantation is probably pretty unlikely at this point anyway.

I'm trying to keep a positive attitude about it. Some days are better than others. It'll happen just not as fast as we expected so I'm learning to be really patient. We also decided if we do manage to get pregnant, we'll start trying for number 2 right away since it has been a struggle so far with this one.


----------



## KendraNoell

RNmommy said:


> CaliGirl35 said:
> 
> 
> Today is CD23 for me... 26-27 day cycle... I would think if I was that would def show for me by now!
> 
> Not necessarily. If you started with +OPKs on CD15 and had them for 5 days. You could have O'd anywhere from 12-36hrs after your last positive OPK. So you could on ly be a few DPO. Does that sound right?? LOL!
> Im still keeping my FX for yoU!!!
> 
> 
> Kendra - Sounds promising!!!! I was getting sharp pains in my ....oh, I cant remeber which bb it was....but it was definitely only on one side. I thin it was my right. I cant remember. Happened a few times and hasnt happened since. But my bbs are HUGE!!!! LOL!!! I never got this lucky with my son. I hope they stay this big or get a little bigger :rofl:
> But they hurt like heck!!! I have resorted to wearing a sports bra 24/7 except when I take a shower. I can't wear my regular bras already, they hurt! And they dont support as good as they should.Click to expand...

I'm actually scared of mine getting bigger as I am already rocking a D cup... LOL


----------



## gueyilla1985

Well i went to my appt and he gave me a referal to a FS YAY!!! :happydance: finally!!!! i just need to wait for them to call me so that we can get things rolling...


----------



## mk8

RNmommy said:


> Mk - Im not going anywhere!!! Im still gonna be on this thread with all my girls as long as everyone is ok with it!!! :hugs:
> 
> Cali - Sorry about the negative. What DPO are you??? Keeping FX!!!!
> 
> Rae - Have you stopped doing OPKs still??? Are you still temping??? Im so sorry that you haven't been able to figure out whats going on. I know how frustrating that is. Ive been there. I hope your doc gets things straightened out for you like mine did. He was wonderful.
> 
> 
> Im watching The Neverending Story....LOL....I haven't seen this movie in years!!!!! Im kicking it old school tonight. :rofl:


Yay to still being here, youre like the alumni. Ha


----------



## mk8

gueyilla1985 said:


> Well i went to my appt and he gave me a referal to a FS YAY!!! :happydance: finally!!!! i just need to wait for them to call me so that we can get things rolling...

Yay


----------



## mk8

Hey ladies, well, I'm feeling a bit low and anxious today. Boobs hurt and I'm on cd23. 5 days till af is due. Not good. I really want this month to be my month. As all of you do too. I had such hope as my periods returned to normal (no pre flow spotting) and I was using conceive plus. 

Bah!


----------



## KendraNoell

Doesn't mean you're out yet! BFN this morning but no worries I got lots of time.


----------



## CaliGirl35

mk8- I hear ya! I really thought we did all we could for sure this month, Plus Preseed!! I am cd24 today, af due on Thurs- Fri I have no symptoms at all. But I do have the usual pre af cramps big time this morn!!! DAMN! So now the big wait for results,... which have to come back with low numbers!! Nothing else makes sense! I am feeling so frustrated today... 
You on the other hand having sore BB's is a good thing?! :) FX hun!!

Ready- I have one daughter.. she will be 16 next month! Wow how time flies... ( I had her very young... got preg at 16 and had her just after I turned 17) 
I had a MMC in Nov... and we have been trying again since the beginning of the year....
Nothing so far. Starting to get very down and discouraged.
Ho long have you been ttc?

How is everyone else feeling today?


----------



## CaliGirl35

gueyilla1985 said:


> Well i went to my appt and he gave me a referal to a FS YAY!!! :happydance: finally!!!! i just need to wait for them to call me so that we can get things rolling...

Yeah for you!!!! I hope you don't have to wait to long for the call!!! FX for you! :hugs:


----------



## mk8

Hey girls. Youre right, gotta stay positive. Hard sometimes but hey, must power through!

I was thinking of going to the docs in hun if nothing by then. That will be after cycle 6. 

So in the meantime, more rumpy pumpy with the hubby!

Cali, im still willing af away for you. Hoping your bfp is just a bit shy!


----------



## CaliGirl35

lol mk8! Thanks! I wish that I felt like me also willing her away was gonna work.... but I know what these stupid cramps are! aahhhh well... 
Next month, I am throwing out the opk's, just gonna dtd every other day, and thats it. 

I called my Dr.... waiting for a call back, and doing the clock check... apparently what feels like every hour is, in reality, only every 5 min!!! lol


----------



## mk8

Hahaha Cali. Try to preoccupy yourself with other things. It's great that tests are being done for a start! 

I think your plan to DTD every other day nxt month sounds like a plan! I was thinking of doing the same thing. Though I may still use the conceive plus. Debating whether to cont taking my B-50 vits though. I guess it depends on how long this month's LP is. I am also going to try to bin the OPKs. I almost did this month but took my OPK over 3 days this cycle - got a V BFP, unlike last month when i tested every day. I wonder whether the stress did do some harm! Also wondering if I can be bothered to temp. Will see how I feel at the end of this month. 

How is everybody else doing?


----------



## raelynn

LOL I fell asleep again this morning taking my temp. I think I need a faster basal thermometer for next cycle (if this cycle ever ends). I'm thinking being asleep probably doesn't make for the most accurate temperatures.

What cycles is everyone on/when did you start trying? I'm on cycle 3 but we've been trying since the beginning of November. Cycles are just so super long.


----------



## kasigirl

Rea I am on cycle 9 & currently have a 7 day luteal phase. I am currently on cd 25 and dont think I have ovulated yet even tho ff thinks I have last month my cycle was only 25 days this month who knows! my cycle was stable the first 6th months and the last two have been all over the place!


----------



## CaliGirl35

Since the mmc, we are now on cycle 4 of trying again....about to enter cycle 5 at the end of the week...


----------



## CaliGirl35

Well Ladies... Finally heard from the Dr. office..... apparently I am not ovulating. I don't know why I am so upset when I fully expected/knew this?! uugggg...
anyway for some reason she wants me in asap for an ultrasound.. so I am off to go do that tomorrow at 11.... we will see.... I will keep you girls posted!


----------



## Lisa92881

Been trying since Dec but this is only cycle 4 because they are long. :dohh: I never expeted 4 cycles to feel so...very....long!

Cali - So sorry. :hugs: But at least they're getting you in right away and now you can get things straightened out.


----------



## RNmommy

Oh Cali - Im so sorry. Hopefully they figure out whats going on. Did they tell you what your progesterone level was???

Rae - My hubby and I were NTNP since June of last year but were officially trying since March. This was my second cycle on Clomid. 

Mk - Alumni.... :rofl:


----------



## Lisa92881

RN - Did you already know you didn't ovulate on your own? Curious as to how your Dr. put you on Clomid so quickly if you were only trying since March. Forgive me if you have already shared this info with us, it's hard to keep track. :blush:


----------



## CaliGirl35

Thanks girls! :hugs:

So RN- I am curious... when you found out that you were not Ovulating and needed clomid... did they make you come in asap for an ultrasound?
I am just curious as to why they need me to come in to have that done. Of course when I asked them, they said that I would need to speak to my Dr. about that when I got there....???? huh?


----------



## CaliGirl35

oh.. and after she told me that the Dr. looked at my blood results "and they confirmed that you are not ovulating" I asked if she knew what my numbers were and she said that they were a 9.4!!!??????? I didn't think that was horrible? But apparently they do, since she said I "was confirmed that you are not ovulating"......


----------



## KendraNoell

Cali I answered you in another thread but bloods and u/s go hand in hand because they are checking for PCOS.


----------



## mk8

Hello ladies :) 

In answer to how long ive been ttc, since jan this year. I'm on cycle 5, cd 24. Never been pregnant before. Aged 30 (31 next month). Dh 31. 

I've had two definite positive opks and one kinda positive (lines about the same) in the 3 months I have opkd. I have charted for three months and there is kinda a pattern but the temps can be a touch erratic. So no idea if i definitely o. 

Temps thid morning dropped.:( not a good sign and was pretty upset. 

Dh doesn't think we have been trying long but im wondering if somethings up so want to go to the doctors. It's early but I havr been having on off dull pains in my pelvic region so I want that checked.


----------



## mk8

Cali, sorry to hear about your test results but agree with Lisa that at least you're on the right track now. Question i have is whetjer they can only test if you o this cycle? Maybe one ovary is ok? What did you find when you did opks last cycles? Recall u don't temp. keep us. Posted n good luck. X


----------



## mk8

Rn, how are you doing?


----------



## RNmommy

I went in on March 1st for a doc appt. I had called and told them I hadn't gotten my period in almost 2 months and tests were negative. That day he did an exam, drew some blood and told me to come in on the 10th for an ultrasound and he'd review my blood work with me then. When I went in on the 10th, the u/s was fine, no PCOS, nothing. He said my blood work confirmed I wasn't ovulating. I never did find out the numbers. But he gave me the prescription that day for the provera and the Clomid. 
I only took 2 Provera pills and got my period, so I think it was already on its way. 
I told him I was growing facial hair where I shouldn't be and was having hot flashes. So he asked me how I wanted to go about treating it. He said birth control would be a way to regulate my periods but wouldn't help with the hormonal problems. Then he asked me if we wanted to get pregnant and I told him we had been NTNP since June 2010 and we wouldn't mind getting pregnant. (I didn't want to sound desperate and tell him I wanted a baby and to give me clomid now....LOL). But he gave me Clomid anyways. 

They said i ovulated first month with progesteron of 11.1. 

Cali - I think they say progesterone over 10 indicates ovulation. But yours wasn't far off. I dont see why you couldnt have ovulated. 
But Kendra is right, the U/S is to rule out PCOS. 


I went to the doc today and got my blood drawn. My doc wasn't in the office today so it was just blood work. :(
She said to call tomorrow for the results and they would tell me when he wanted me to come in. Hopefully its ASAP. Im anxious!!!!

***I took another FRER today :blush:
The test line was way darker and thicker than control. So I know my levels are still increasing. And it wasn't even with FMU or SMU. :dance:


----------



## mk8

Rn, Haha, you poasaholic! Good to hear that lines are looking good.:) 

Also sounds like you had a v good doctor. I'm booked in to see mine about these abdominal pains over the past 4 months. Will also mention I've been ttc to see if he does suggest tests. Unlikely tho as he refused to refer me for a scan when I found a lump last yr he said it was fatty lump and superficial from just touching it. it was fine though.


----------



## CaliGirl35

Hi girls! OK so the update... apparently I have a couple cysts on both sides.. the Dr. that I saw ( mine was out today) said she thought they would go away on their own. So that was good... she does not think I have pcos, because I would have more cysts. So she wants to show the pics to my dr. to see how she wants to proceed, and she will call me tomorrow. Most likely I will be starting clomid as well! So I am excited to be moving in the right direction! :) 

mk8 I am still keeping my FX for you! Do you love your OB?? Maybe if not you should see a new one... by me telling them I didn't get a +opk for the last few months that was all it took for them to order my blood work... 

rn... any morning sickness yet?! Or other symptoms that are new with the pregnancy?

How is everyone doing?


----------



## RNmommy

Hey Cali :wave:

I havent had any new symptoms yet. Just that one bout of nausea on tuesday but nothing terrible since. 

Ive got:
Sore bbs and they've increased in size a lot already ( :dance: )
Some mild backaches and some minor cramping, more like a fullness or stretching i guess
And believe it or not, my uterus looks bloated twice the size it normally gets for my period. Or im just getting fat on my own, one of the two. LOL!!!!
I think my swollen uterus is making my pudge a little more noticeable. :rofl:

Thats about it. It stil hasn't really sunk in yet. I guess im just holding my breath until the doc gives me the results tomorrow.


----------



## CaliGirl35

You are part of the BumperStickers now... you will get great news tomorrow!!! :) 

Did you have ms with your first... son right?!


----------



## RNmommy

I did, but it didn't start until I was about 7 or 8 weeks I think and it lasted about 4-6 weeks. It was a nightmare. I worked in the ER then too and I was always running to the bathroom! LOL!!!

I actually lost weight in my first trimester with my son because I was so sick. Im hoping to not gain too much weight this time because Ive already gained enough in the past year!!!! Im aiming for about 15 lbs. That should be sufficient.....I hope.


----------



## raelynn

Well I finally maybe have an update. I have super light spotting today. Nothing major but I am so excited that this cycle may be ending. I have never wanted my period to come so bad in my life. Just hoping the spotting isn't all that is going to happen and that it'll lead to AF soon.


----------



## CaliGirl35

Rn- your too funny! Maybe you will not get ms this time, and it will be a little girl! :) 

Rae- when can your dr. get you in, I can't remember? Not till June?? Sounds like you need exactly what rn needed?! 

mk8- when do you go in?

Got a call from nurse ( I needed to verify the number they gave for my progesterone levels, and forgot to ask at the Dr today) Anyway.. they verified that they came back at 9.4 and said my Dr. wants them a 12 or higher...


----------



## raelynn

Yep, I stuck with my June appointment because I need to space my time off work out and I'm dealing with dentist/periodontist/orthodontist appointments as well. Since we're already in May, June doesn't seem that far off now. Just have to be patient.


----------



## Lisa92881

Rae - :happydance: So excited for you! Finally, an end in sight!! Hope AF comes soon!! (Since when do we say that?!?! haha)


----------



## CaliGirl35

I hope af hurries and gets here quick Rae!!! On to the next cycle for you!! :) 

Lisa- how are you feeling? Anything new?


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey Cali! Nothing new here, still waiting to ovulate. Due to around next Thursday. Had a darkish line the other day so I thought it might be coming sooner, but I'm back to the light lines now, so still waiting! :coffee:

So, what will the doctor do for low progesterone?? (Assuming you've been researching it online already, like I would have been! :haha: )


----------



## raelynn

Ugh, spotting has disappeared now. Maybe it will come back tomorrow. I've got some dull cramping going on. You know how we get with looking for lines when poas? I'm like that now searching for any signs of AF. Oh this ttc stuff makes us do crazy things!


----------



## CaliGirl35

Rae.... sure your not prego???? 

Lisa- looks like I will be starting clomid... the low progesterone means that you are not ovulating, and the clomid from what I understand, helps your body to ovulate! So at least I am in the right direction. I suppose it could have been lots worse.. my numbers were a 9.4 and apparently my Dr. wants to see a 12 or higher.... but I have seen a lot of the girls on here saying that their Dr. wanted a 10 or better.. IDK why mine wants a 12... but I'm ok with that!! lol


----------



## raelynn

LOL Cali, that is what my hubby and sis keep asking. I really don't feel that I'm pregnant, almost positive it is just these long crazy cycles. I don't want to waste the tests and get my hopes up but maybe I'll test again tomorrow and see. I did test a few weeks ago and it was neg but I guess it'll give me peace of mind to rule it out. 

I may be joining the clomid group once I get to the obgyn if my cycles are just this crazy since I don't think I'm ovulating either.


----------



## CaliGirl35

raelynn said:


> LOL Cali, that is what my hubby and sis keep asking. I really don't feel that I'm pregnant, almost positive it is just these long crazy cycles. I don't want to waste the tests and get my hopes up but maybe I'll test again tomorrow and see. I did test a few weeks ago and it was neg but I guess it'll give me peace of mind to rule it out.
> 
> I may be joining the clomid group once I get to the obgyn if my cycles are just this crazy since I don't think I'm ovulating either.




RNmommy said:


> I went in on March 1st for a doc appt. I had called and told them I hadn't gotten my period in almost 2 months and tests were negative. That day he did an exam, drew some blood and told me to come in on the 10th for an ultrasound and he'd review my blood work with me then. When I went in on the 10th, the u/s was fine, no PCOS, nothing. He said my blood work confirmed I wasn't ovulating. I never did find out the numbers. But he gave me the prescription that day for the provera and the Clomid.
> I only took 2 Provera pills and got my period, so I think it was already on its way.


What rn said here was what made me think you and her have a similar situation there?! Am I wrong?

Oh and TEST?!!!!! Lol.... on another thought could the spotting have been implantation?!


----------



## raelynn

Yeah sounds like what is going on with me. All the research I've done so far seems like I'm headed towards clomid too.

Could be implantation maybe but my temps never went up to indicate ovulation. They're actually pretty low right now but we've also been running the fan at night this week so it could be that or AF coming on.


----------



## CaliGirl35

hummmm.... I still say test! lol
I am sure you would have an idea... but you never know!! :) 
Are you really on CD62 at this point?


----------



## raelynn

Yep, CD 62 and still waiting. It is frustrating.


----------



## CaliGirl35

Sorry Rae, I can imagine how frustrating it must be. I hope that something happens for you and things get moving in the right direction asap!!!


----------



## raelynn

Thanks. It is definitely great to have the support of this group through it all!


----------



## KendraNoell

Uggghhh. Still getting BFN's. BB's starting to hurt today, which is usually an AF sign, so I'm trying not to get my hopes up. We DTD 3 days before O and the day before O so I wouldn't see why that wouldn't be good timing? I dunno. So tired still though!


----------



## KendraNoell

Just went on the countdown to pregnancy site that the ticker is on and plugged in my symptoms and I have never had this many symptoms in line with pregnant women... like 7 of them are the most common for pregnant women. Grrr I hope I start seein some lines!!


----------



## raelynn

Good luck Kendra! Hope those symptoms are leading up to a BFP for you!

I tested again this morning...BFN. I pretty much expected that. I don't think I've ovulated and don't think a 60+ day cycle is the easiest to get pregnant on.


----------



## RNmommy

Rae - That would be fantastic if it was IB!!!! FX!!!! If its not, hopefully you'll be able to get this cycle business on track and get your BFP next cycle!!!!
:hugs:

Kendra - I got BFN at 9DPO and a very light BFP morning of 10DPO. I think I implanted early though, based on my cramping and stuff. You could have just implanted at a different time. BFP could be just a day away!!!!! FX and :hugs:



So I got cancelled today for my shift in the ER :dance:
Never been so excited to not work. LOL!!! I think I might pick up a shift at a different ER tomorrow, a smaller one :)

Not much going on today. I was feeling really nauseous again this morning but its passed. I am actually eating a fried meat & potato ball right now. Hahaha. I know its not healthy at all but I wanted it soooooo bad!!!!! I figured I could give in as long as I dont do it all the time. 

A couple more hours and I am going to call the doctors office and find out what my results are. Cant wait!!!!!


----------



## KendraNoell

Another BFN this morning. I think I had line eye. Cause there was a hint of something there if I tilted then I couldn't find it again. And every-effing-body is getting pregs this month where is mine?!?!


----------



## RNmommy

Im sorry Kendra!!!! Maybe that was the start of your BFP!!! Test again later, maybe it will be darker!!!!!
FX


----------



## RNmommy

Just got my blood work back from yesterday!!!

HCG of 320 @ 15DPO 
Progesterone of 34.1

:dance:


----------



## CaliGirl35

Rn- Thats AWESOME news!!!! I am sooo happy and excited for you!!! Your progesterone likw doubled huh?! :happydance: Did you get your EDD?

Kendra- sorry about the BFN- I hope that af stays away and you get your BFP soon!!!! FX for you! 

Rae- sorry about the BFN also- maybe it was ib.... and if not I hope sje just shows up already and next month is it for us!!! :)

For me, just waiting for a call back from my Dr..... now I just really hope she does not say that because of the 2 cysts that I can't start clomid this month?! :shrug: That would REALLY suck!

How is everyone feeling?


----------



## RNmommy

No, I go in for my first official prenatal visit on Monday morning.


----------



## raelynn

Well more spotting today yesterday was just like pinkish CM but today was some red streaks still very little but at least I know I wasn't going crazy yesterday.


----------



## Lisa92881

Kendra - Hope it turns into a real positive very soon!!

RN - Yay! It's confirmed!! :happydance:

Cali - Hope you can get started on Clomid soon.


----------



## RNmommy

I feel so relieved now that I've gotten the numbers back and I know they're right where they're supposed to be. :happydance:

But I know Im not going to be totally relieved until he does a scan and I know my little beanie is snuggled in in a good spot. 

I am so glad I dont have to work again until Tuesday. That way I can get the doctor's appt out of the way before I work again. 


How is everyone doing today???

I just want to say thank you to all of you for the wonderful support I have gotten from you. I would have gone crazy for sure without it!
:hugs:


----------



## kasigirl

Hiya RN!

So glad to hear that everything is looking good! :) You must be so excited! It's great you don't have to work until Tuesday! :happydance:

I am doing good... just still not sure if I ovulated yet this month... I should see AF this weekend but because my temps have been a bit wacky who knows! I am ready for this cycle to be over so I can start the Femara!


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey RN - I keep meaning to ask what days you BD'd this cycle?? I was hoping to consistently do every other day until ovulation next week, but we haven't had :sex: since Sunday. I've been very tired and cranky the past couple nights, and then tonight my husband ended up having to work late and won't be home until around 11. So hopefully we will start every other day tomorrow!


----------



## raelynn

Any of you ladies ever have ovulation spotting? I'm wondering if maybe that is what I'm running into right now because it is definitely just spotting no AF showing yet and I haven't had a temp rise yet to confirm ovulation. Could still just be a precursor to AF but I'm just wondering if maybe it could be O spotting too.


----------



## kasigirl

Rae,

I haven't had that at all! Sorry I can't help! :shrug:


----------



## Lisa92881

I haven't had it but I've read that it can happen!


----------



## raelynn

Thanks ladies. Just trying to make sense of the insanity :)
Hopefully it is ovulation spotting then at least something is happening. I'd even take pre-AF spotting at this point. I've never been so happy to see spotting before - at least something is going on. Maybe the Vitex has something to do with it.


----------



## gueyilla1985

Hello i have a ? for all you ladies.... Can you ov 2 in 1 month? 

Well according to my bbt and my ovacue i did... i had a confirmed ov on the 8 of may cd 17 and then again on the 11 cd 20 wth!!! i keep googling to see what i can find but i dont know... it says its really rare but i have done it 2 cyles in a row is it just me or is their something wrong?


----------



## KendraNoell

I'm pretty sure you can.


----------



## gueyilla1985

Here is a pic of my ovacue... pink means ov confirmed and purplr means second ov confirmed
 



Attached Files:







soy.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## KendraNoell

weird... how do you get it to do that? by your temps?


----------



## gueyilla1985

No i just use the oral and vaginal things and it does the color thingon it own... on cd 2 i put in what cycle day i was and then i was done.


----------



## KendraNoell

Alright picture tweakers... lets see if you can make me see something.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0128.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 4


----------



## gueyilla1985

KendraNoell said:


> Alright picture tweakers... lets see if you can make me see something.

I cant see anything but ill tweek it for you 1 sec.


----------



## gueyilla1985

:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0128.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 5


----------



## KendraNoell

That's what I figured... just was hoping someone saw something I didn't.

This was with saturation adjusted and I swear I see something here but who knows. I really don't want to turn into overanalyzing every stick I pee on.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0128_edit0.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## KendraNoell

Eh now that I posted it maybe not :(


----------



## raelynn

Don't worry Kendra, there is still time! Keep testing :)


----------



## RNmommy

Lisa - I can't remember exactly but I want to say we BD'd on the Friday before easter, the saturday morning & night before easter and then the monday after easter. And the last time was when I left the softcup in for about 12hrs. 

Something like that. I know we only BD'd 3 or 4 times. Thats why I cant believe I got BFP this cycle. I was so scared we didn't BD enough. But I really think the softcups and Preseed helped!!!

Kendra - If AF hasn't arrived, there's still time for that BFP!!!!!


----------



## KendraNoell

I know, but everyone else is finding out early, before AF is supposed to show, at 9 10 11 DPO just like I am. Its very hurtful that I can't be a part of it :(


----------



## RNmommy

I felt like that last month. Quite a few of the girls on my threads got their BFP and I was so crushed. I almost didn't want to get back on here. Last month I was so sure, and then BFN and AF!!! I was heartbroken. 
I know how you feel and Im sorry. :hugs:

Has AF come yet??? How long are your luteal phases normally?? Its still a good sign if AF hasn't arrived. A girl on another thread didnt get her BFP until 19DPO!!!!

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## raelynn

I've hear of a lot of "late BFP-ers" too. You're definitely not out until AF shows! We're here for you Kendra. Some of us are just having to struggle a bit more before we can get our little beanies.

As for my update. I'm having definite AF-like cramps today and some faint faint spotting again. I'm thinking it is on this way. I'm ready to be done with it. On to the next cycle! I'm hoping that being on vitex from the beginning of the cycle will help regulate things a bit for me.

RN I'm so excited you finally have your little poppyseed baby :) You're giving me hope since you were able to conceive after having annovulatory cycles.


----------



## CaliGirl35

Hi girls! How is everyone doing?

Rae- the only thing I have heard is that pre af spotting can be a sign of no ovulation and low progesterone... So maybe thats what it is?

Kendra- I agree... your not out yet!! I hope this is the month for you!! FX When is af due... sorry if you have already said! 

Lisa- FX that you catch that eggy this month!!! :) 

As for me... the latest, talked to the Dr. this am, she called in Clomid for me and is starting me on 100mg right away.. wanted me to take is CD3-7 so two pills a day. Af due today... but hasn't showed her stupid self yet... of course when I am itching now for her to show so I can move on to the next cycle and hope something happens! 
It was funny on the phone with dr. she says- " ok so you should start opk's CD10- and I need you to start having sex that day every other day till O, make sure to have sex that dday as well and then I need you to continue having sex every other day after that".... LOL nothing like being prescribed to have sex from the Dr.!!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## KendraNoell

I ovulated on the 2nd, my luteal is usually longer, 15-16 daysish... but its been shortening. I just call it 14 to be safe.


----------



## mk8

hey ladies :)

cali- you go do as the doc says. haha. get busy missy! :) 

also willing af to come on for you ladies who want it and af to stay away for those who dont want her to visit!

*warning*- low, depressing message from me...

feel utterly depressed right now. words cant describe it but no doubt some of you (if not all) have felt down about this whole ttc journey at some point. its month 5 for me and whilst i know it seems short in comparison to the stories of many others, im finding it really tough this month. every cycle, i try to be positive. i try to keep busy with work and also try out new things to help the whole ttc process- conceive +, prenatal vits, cough syrup etc. my temps dropped a lot this morning at i took another temp just now (evening here) and its dropped really low. every single sign in my body tells me that af is due very soon. i truly do not think i am wrong. i had huge hopes this cycle and now, i feel kinda empty. i came home after a quick drink (soft) with colleagues. dh was meant to follow suit shortly after but hes ended up staying longer with his colleagues. he called not long ago and was apologetic etc because we were going to have dinner together, but i told him it was fine. for some reason, when i put down the phone, itt hit me how bad i feel. i burst into tears and sobbed so hard.  its kinda stupid but i felt heartbroken that i didnt have any good news to share with him. its only been 5 months but ive been ready to be a mum for over a yr. dh wanted to wait to see if he got a promotion because he wants to be more financially secure. he didnt think we were too old (im 31 next month and hes 31 already). so we waited until he was ready and now, nothing. it sounds dreadful but tonight, i somewhat resent him for making us wait. i know it makes no sense to try unless you are both ready and theres no way of knowing if we were going to get pregnant on cycle 1 or not. but right now, im angry. i want to go to get tested and asked if he wanted to. he keeps saying it hasnt been long, that its only really been 3 months. he thinks we did not try that hard in jan or feb- we did. we had sex every other day in jan and feb up to 1 week after ovulation. i appreciate that he prob doesnt want to get tested because he is scared and i am not going to force him into it. especially as admittedly, it is still quite early. but for the first time since ttc, im losing hope. hopefully this is just a temporary thing and i will bounce back and i will get that bfp. 

in the mean time, i have my doctors appt booked in for tues. im seeing my gp. we dont have ob gynae here in london per se. we see our gp (general practioner) for such things and if we go for smears etc, they send us to the nurse, who do the swabs and send the samples off to hospitals for testing. we have state healthcare here, so whilst thats fab, it also means that the docs arent as eager to refer you because there is the issue of keeping costs down, unlike if you have private medical and the docs go over board as they just claim off the insurance companies. i do have private medical with work but it doesnt cover diagnostic tests or fertility treatment etc. 

hope you ladies are feeling heaps more positive than i. baby dust to all!


----------



## CaliGirl35

mk8- I am sorry you are feeling so down today.. :( I can't remember are you getting + opk's? Maybe its like me, and you have a regular cycle but not a high enough progesterone level? Also for dh... you know that you can buy a test to check his sperm on amazon? Maybe you do a home kit for him, and see how that turns out?
I know that 3 months in reality and from all those on the outside looking in, is not a very long time... But I know exactly how you feel, when its you, and every month you go from so hopeful to so sad when you get another BFN- or the bitch shows up.
But I think that you should stay positive... its ok to have a sad and down depressed moment/day... we are entitled...but you will get that BFP... just remember that..... even when its hard... ( I know easier to say then to do..) xx


----------



## Lisa92881

Cali - That just made me laugh. Follow doctors orders now, young lady! Haha. 

Mk8 - Big hugs to you!! It's so hard. I too have my down days, I think it's normal in this whole process. But it's important to pick yourself up and keep on trying. Everything happens for a reason, and you will be blessed with a little bean when the time is right. I hope you're feeling better very soon. :hugs:


----------



## kasigirl

MK8,

I completely understand your frustration and actually remember having a bit of a breakdown when AF arrived on Cycle 5! :( It does get better though promise. I am waiting for AF now so that I can start cycle 10!

I was happy to see my Clearblue OPK and cheapies came in the mail today! Woo hoo! Of course I took a PG test just to see as soon as I got them, but it was negative, not surprised though since this cycle has been crazy! 

Anyone have any exciting plans this weekend?


----------



## mk8

thanks cali. i know ttc-ing for 5 months isnt long, but yeah my down day came today. 

i only opk'd in cycles 1, 4 and 5. got two definite positives in cycles 1 and 5, both on cd15. in cycle 4, i got a near positive (the lines looked about the same colour). my luteal phase isnt super long though and when charting (i charted in cycles 3, 4 and 5) my temps typically drop a day or two before af arrives. i think that may be due low progesterone. something i wondered if i had a couple of months ago because i was spotting brownish discharge a day or two before af showed up (this happened during cycles 1-3). i just have a horrid feeling that my doc on tues will tell me to go away. if thats the case, plan b may be that i pay to have some private tests done, but im going to fight for something to happen, even if it is a blood test. they shouldnt cost much. 

babydust folks!


----------



## mk8

thanks kasi/lisa. you girls are the best. where would i be without your support? :)


----------



## kasigirl

mk8 said:


> thanks kasi/lisa. you girls are the best. where would i be without your support? :)

It reallly is great having a support group that is dealing with the same thing! :) Too bad we are all so far away from one another! We could have a bean stalkers reunion! :)


----------



## mk8

heh heh... we can have a bumperstickers one instead with all our little ones. haha


----------



## kasigirl

Even better MK8! :) Wouldn't that be lovely? I think there are a few ladies on our thread in the UK right? I vote for a trip to the UK! LOL 

I was just there in October and love it!


----------



## Lisa92881

Ohhh, how fun would that be?!?!


----------



## KendraNoell

OMG ladies about a half hour ago I got sooooo dizzy and nauseous... I am still feeling it right now... not sure if I'm going to throw up or if its gonna go away on its own... so maybe there is something going on... I hope so


----------



## raelynn

Cali - That is hilarious. I love that your doc got right down to it.

MK8 - We are all here for you. Let me tell you, I have had my share of down days with my cycles being all over the place. I have fallen to pieces and sobbed to my hubby on the days that really get to me. It is a terrible feeling to be so helpless in the journey towards something so important to us all. But, we have to believe that it WILL happen for us. We may just need to be a little more patient than others. 

I agree, you ladies have been my saving grace some days. No one else quite understands this journey like those of us actually going through it. I love this group and all the constant support it gives. Without it, I'm sure I would feel like a mad woman by now.

PS - Still no sign of AF for me. I'm thoroughly confused.


----------



## mk8

Thanks girls. You're the best support group ever. 

Af arrived today, so a shorter cycle-26 days. 10 day luteal phase. So shorter than last month. Weird. 

Kendra, best of luck that this cycle. 

Rae, hopefully your cycles regulate soon. What have the docs said in the past? 

Seeing the doc on tuesday, hope he helps me. 
X


----------



## kasigirl

Happy Saturday ladies!

Ok, so vent session ahead! 

I am getting really frustrated with my cycle this month! I had an appointment two weeks ago and the doctor prescribed Femara for me to start after AF arrived. Today is CD29 and I am not sure where my cycle is at this month! Last month I Ovulated on CD 15 and AF arrived on CD22. My cycles have been a bit erratic since ending BC in September but this is getting crazy! My longest cycle was 30 days but i did have a cold that probably delayed O. I started temping in February and have seen a normal spike after Ovulation, my luteal phase has remained at 7 days despite B6 complex. Other than the 22 day cycle I have had no problems seeing my temp shift etc. This month things have gone craaaazy! I think I may have ovulated and FF has me down at CD20 for ovulation but i am just not sure. I have had zero symptoms this month. No sore BB's nothing! It's extremely frustrating because I want to start the meds I was given by the doctor! 

Has anyone else had this happen? I am honestly not even sure if we BD'd at the right time this month because of how odd my temps have been! It's crazy how bad I want AF to appear so that I can use the meds I was given! 

Oh yeah on another note I am on another thread and a girl was like... this was my first month trying and I got a BFP! I am so lucky... blah blah blah! Good luck girls... I was seriously wanting to cry when I read that! In addition I ran in to an old friend and he told me that he just found out that he and his fiance are pregnant.. and they were trying not to get pregnant! I actually went into the bathroom stall and had myself a good cry! Why is it that everyone else (Except us ladies) is getting pregnant at the drop of a hat?!!!!!!!!!!

Ok... vent over. I feel better! :) 

RN how are you doing today?


----------



## KendraNoell

*hugs* kasi so sorry hun... yeah i get upset when i see quick BFPs too. I would be upset and irritated too if my cycles were all sorts of crazy, so I'm sorry you have to go through that.


----------



## raelynn

Kasi - I am with you on the confusing cycles! I'm still waiting for AF to show her face too. Hope she shows for you soon so you can get going with the meds and hopefully that will get everything back on track for you!

I did have a temp rise today...CD 65. Lets hope this one sticks. It would be nice to know I'm still ovulating even if it is taking forever! That could also explain my random spotting too. But, at this point, I'm not expecting my body to actually do anything normal anymore.


----------



## kasigirl

Thanks Rae and Kendra! Still nothing tonight... so frustrated! 

Rae, Let's hope your temps stay up and that you o'd!


----------



## raelynn

Kasi, do you have any AF signs? Going off your chart I would expect something happening in the next few days.


----------



## mk8

Hey girls

Rae- here's hoping that your temps stay high and you did indeed ovulate! 

Kasi- yeah, looks like your AF will come soon from your chart. Lets hope AF hurries up and you can start your Femara... which incidently, what is that for?

So how is everybody else doing? 

Cali- what's up honey?

RN- how is the little bean and you doing? :)

My docs appointment is on Tues... looking forward to it (weird huh?) and scared that the doc will just send me away at the same time. I really want him to test my hormone levels as I suspect my progesterone levels aren't great (luteal phase not great, weird spotting a couple of days before AF arrives). But NHS (National Health Service- state health basically for people who aren't familiar) doctors here in the UK have budgets to stick to so have been known to hold out of letting tests be done. Though I understand that hormone tests is just a blood test- is that right girls? 

Anyway, intend to tell him about these pelvic pains I have been having over the past 5 cycles (they occur any time in my cycle, so not ovulation pains) and mention that the weird spotting I went to see the doctor about 2 months ago still hasnt gone. I also noticed some mid cycle spotting this cycle (not ovulation spotting because it happened 1 week before I ovulated), and my dh said he noticed some pinkish discharge after we dtd (1 week before AF was due). So strange! If doc doesn't do anything, I guess I have to pay to go private. GRRRRR! 

Anyway, good luck with all you wonderful ladies this cycle! BABY DUST!


----------



## kasigirl

raelynn said:


> Kasi, do you have any AF signs? Going off your chart I would expect something happening in the next few days.

Rae I haven't had any signs at all! of ovulation or af!


----------



## kasigirl

mk8 Femara is another drug like clomid but has less side affects.


----------



## RNmommy

Mk - Sorry about the witch!!! Hopefully your doctor runs some bloodwork for you!!!


Im doing ok. I will be 5 weeks tomorrow and I have my appt at 920 in the morning. Hoping everything goes ok. 
My hubby and I :sex: for the first time today since O!!!! LOL!!!
I was like "Not too hard" "Dont put it in all the way" "Dont bounce me around too much"!!! :rofl: Poor guy....he was so nervous!!!! 

Im getting a little nausea every now and then but ok for the most part. I was getting pretty bad cramps last week but they sem to have subsided. Just a little cramp every now and then. Im not sure if thats a good or bad sign. I worry when I have the cramps, and worry when I don't. Its crazy. 

I have been getting this pain on my left side. I cant tell if its muscular or if its something else. Im praying he does a scan so I can put my mind at rest. 
A girl on one of my other threads that was on Clomid found out she's having twins. Makes me a little nervous and excited at the same time. I wonder if there's twinsies in there for me. Thats another reason i pray he does a scan. 

How are you ladies doing today??? Raining here. Its perfect weather to me....its nice and relaxing.


----------



## mk8

Ohhh how great would twins be eh Rn?! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## kasigirl

RN,
Twins would be fantastic! :) My hubby and I already decided if we get twins out the gate we are done! LOL 

I'm sure everything will go well for you tomorrow! Good luck!


----------



## Lisa92881

Sigh.....I would LOVE twins!

Just had myself a quick cry when I saw on FB that a friend of a friend is pregnant. She is very...I dunno...not maternal, not warm-and-fuzzy....so for some reason that just really botherered me. :nope:


----------



## KendraNoell

one of of my older (in her 40's) friends got a surprise pregnancy the other day... she is super excited because they haven't had any children but obviously she was surprised. i just wish i could be excited like that too! 

still BFN this morning. I just think its not happening. Usually at this time my entire BB's are sore but its still been just nips. Drier than the Sahara down there too LOL. Not sure what is going to happen.


----------



## raelynn

Ladies! I'm sending all my positive vibes your way! Maybe we're all just meant to have some spring babies not winter babies!


----------



## gueyilla1985

Well ladies i got my referral this past friday in the am as soon as my insurance gave me the info i called and to my surprise i got my first fs appt on friday!!!! I am so happy!!!! i thought it would take forever im really looking forward to having something done...


----------



## mk8

Lisa92881 said:


> Sigh.....I would LOVE twins!
> 
> Just had myself a quick cry when I saw on FB that a friend of a friend is pregnant. She is very...I dunno...not maternal, not warm-and-fuzzy....so for some reason that just really botherered me. :nope:

Sorry to hear that Lisa. I know it can be tough. :hugs: 

I've decided on a more stress free approach this month (not saying I will follow through...) Thinking I won't temp or OPK. Just gonna pounce on the hubby! Ho ho


----------



## mk8

gueyilla1985 said:


> Well ladies i got my referral this past friday in the am as soon as my insurance gave me the info i called and to my surprise i got my first fs appt on friday!!!! I am so happy!!!! i thought it would take forever im really looking forward to having something done...

HURRAH! Here's hoping that they are able to help you!


----------



## Lisa92881

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/614252-post-pictures-you.html

For the ladies who don't have pics of themselves as their avatar, go post a pic of yourself here! I was just thinking the other day that I'm so curious what everyone looks like! I picture you all in my head, lol. 

Or we could just do it in this thread if you don't want to do it in the main thread. :winkwink:


----------



## kasigirl

Here is a pic of me and my hubby. :)
 



Attached Files:







DSC01283.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kasigirl

I forgot to mention that I was super bored today and went to the Home Depot and got paint for our extra bedroom! So, I am a bit superstitious about buying stuff for a baby before we even get pregnant, but I didn't want to paint the room a boring tan like the rest of my house! I talked the hubby into buying an adorable lime or light green paint to paint the room so if we have a girl we can do flowers and butterflies and for a boy just browns and stuff... :) The room hadn't been painted since we bought the house, but it needed to be done as a teenager was in the room before and left marks all over the wall...

Ok.. so now i just need AF to arrive so that I can start the meds and make a baby for that room! LOL 

Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## raelynn

What a great idea. I'm sure I'm not picturing anyone close to what they look like :)

Here is me and my hubby
 



Attached Files:







family 094.jpg
File size: 46 KB
Views: 4


----------



## RNmommy

Yeah, my hubby is being very superstitious. Im just the opposite. I told everyone right away when I got pregnant with my son and everything turned out fine. He doesn't really want to tell too many people until we get out of first tri. Let alone buy stuff for the baby yet. LOL!!! Especially considering Im only 5 wks tomorrow. 

Im so nervous about what the doc is going to do. 

We've already picked out some names though, thats about the most I can get him to do! Haha. 

Kasi - I love the idea of that green! I keep thinking to myself that when we buy baby stuff I want it to be neutral because I want to be able to reuse it whether the next one is a boy or girl. Im too cheap to buy more stuff! :rofl:

Ive found some really cute sets that could be for either. So, we'll see.


----------



## kasigirl

:)


raelynn said:


> What a great idea. I'm sure I'm not picturing anyone close to what they look like :)
> 
> Here is me and my hubby

nice to see you rae! :)


----------



## kasigirl

we joke about what names we wouldn't pick but havent narrowed it down to ones we do like.


----------



## Baby4u14

hola!


----------



## KendraNoell

baby it looks like its about that time... you best make sure you get your BD on! lol! 

ugggggh AF supposed to be here tomorrow, really not feeling like she's going to show, not crampy or bloated or anything. my bb's hurt every month towards AF but usually not just the nips like this month... I'm really really hoping this is a good sign!


----------



## RNmommy

Doctor's appt today at 9:20. Im so nervous!!!!
Im going to take the little one to school and come back and shower. Gotta make sure the girl is super clean!!! LOL!!!


Kendra - FX for you hun!!!! Im so anxious for you!!! :hugs:


Hey Baby - How are you doing???


----------



## RNmommy

I went to the docs this morning. He didn't do a scan :(
But I go back on May 31st for my scan!!!!! YAY!!!!

He did more blood work. The nurse said I could call tomorrow for my hcg & progesterone results but the rest of it would take about a week. I dont care about the rest...LOL!!!

So, I have to wait two more weeks. Blah!


----------



## raelynn

Aw how exciting RN!


----------



## kasigirl

:witch: arrived! now I can start my meds! :)


----------



## RNmommy

Kasi - Sorry about the witch but YAY that you can start your Femara!!!!
:hugs:


----------



## CaliGirl35

Hi girls!!! So excited to put a face to some more of you!! Beautiful!! I am not at home..so no pics of me to add, sorry!

Rn- Yeah for the 31!!!! So excited for you!! :) 

Kasi- funny how we are excited for her to show when we have meds to start!!! :) yipee! 

Kendra- still keeping fx for you!!!! Hope you get that BFP! 

So I went and got my meds today... af FINALLY showed yesterday. So I will be taking 100mg clomid on days 3-7, so starting tomorrow! :) I am pretty excited... not that I expect my BFP this cycle... but I have to admit I have REALLY high hopes for my next one!!! :happydance:


----------



## RNmommy

Hey Cali - A girl on my TTC on Clomid thread got her BFP on her first round of Clomid and she's the one that just found out she's having twins!!!!!

FX for you girls!!!! Those meds are going to work wonders! I know mine did!


I can't wait til you all get your BFP so you can come over to the BUmperStickers thread. Quite a few have popped in but no one seems to stay like on here :(


----------



## Lisa92881

RN - Too bad he didn't do a scan, I'm sure you're dying for one!! Let us know how you make out with your bloodwork. 

Kendra - Ooooh I can't wait for tomorrow to pass and AF to NOT come!! :winkwink:

Kasi - Woohoo, the one time we can be happy that AF is here! Hope everything works out with the meds. 

Here are some pics from our honeymoon in Aruba in October.....
 



Attached Files:







DSC00597.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 3









DSC00730.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## raelynn

Woohoo! Stoked for both of you Kasi and Cali and I'm totally jealous. I've decided that in the month I have left until I see the doc I'm going to kick my own butt exercising and try to get down to a better weight. That was my original goal and it helped to regulate my cycles more last time sooo... I am making a commitment to future baby to do this so they can get here faster. Still no AF for me...


----------



## RNmommy

Rae - Your cycles are so similar to what mine were. Im betting your doc puts you on Femara or Clomid, too!!!! 
:hugs:


----------



## mk8

hey girls, man, you have turned into the med sisters! i feel left out! lol. 

your photos look fab ladies. i dont have one of my hubby n me on this laptop but will try to get one and post it. to help the visual along, both dh and i are chinese brits! hes 6ft, im 5ft5... hes tanned and im pasty. haha. will find some pics soon! im old skool and develop photos! 

so im off to evil doctor tomo... hope he will be in a giving mood and refer me for something, even if for bloods to check hormone levels. i think i am ovulating girls. which in a way, is kinda scary. im worried that i have a bigger issue like blocked tubes or something. over imaginative brain! 

anyhoo, overall, im trying to chillax a bit. 

oh ladies - im so excited for you all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

bumper stickers here we come!


----------



## RNmommy

My beanie is the size of an appleseed!!!!! LOL!!! Oh how they grow up so fast!


----------



## kasigirl

before you know it your beanie will be starting college! lol!


----------



## RNmommy

kasigirl said:


> before you know it your beanie will be starting college! lol!

:rofl:


----------



## Lisa92881

I know, I got so excited when I saw your ticker had changed from poppy seed to apple seed!!


----------



## RNmommy

Awww....thank you!!!! I told my hubby it was the size of an appleseed and he was like "Thats it???" and then he looked at my stomach. WTF!!! :rofl:
I am sooooo bloated!!!! I dont know if its because this it technically my 3rd pregnancy, maybe it's going to pop out a little sooner. I know that happened with my friend. :shrug:
My bloated uterus is pushing out my belly fat! :rofl:


----------



## Lisa92881

Well, at least you have excuse for the belly fat, right?! :haha:


----------



## Lisa92881

My ticker says 5 days until ovulation....jeez it better not be 5 more days. Should be around Thursday. We got a new bed this weekend, along with mattress and boxspring, and nightstand. Got two dressers too, they'll be here in a few weeks. The new mattress is temperpedic (sp?)....a-ma-zing!! Soooo comfy, I was nervous (I'm so traditional, haha) but hubby talked me into it, and I love it so far. We broke it in last night. :winkwink: Hopefully it will be good luck in the baby-making department!!


----------



## kasigirl

nice! I would love to get new bedroom furniture!


----------



## KendraNoell

Ok ladies I need your eyes! First off yes I know I'm horrible I got a blue dye test. I didn't know it til I opened the package. But its a "if you have a line you're preg if its blank you're not" test. This showed up within 5 minutes. AND I've been chugging water all day long so its seriously diluted I've been peeing at least once an hour.

First one is without editing... Second one is tweaked a bit. I seriously doubt its an evap.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0130.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 8









IMAG0130_edit0.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## RNmommy

Oooh Kendra - I am having a hard time seeing it on the first one, but I swear I see something on the second pic that you made a little darker!!!
Do you have one to take first thing in the morning???


----------



## KendraNoell

yeah but i don't know if i can wait that long. it was a lot darker IRL


----------



## RNmommy

Im sure it is much more noticeable IRL....I can never get clear pictures of my darn tests. Its so hard to get the lines to show up right. 
And you know, I did the blue dye after I had gotten really dark lines on FRER and they were still so light!!!
I can't wait to see another test!!!! Im so excited for you right now I can't stand it!!!!

P.S. I peed on a Dollar Tree one today, 2 actually. LOL. The one I took at about 1100am was dark but not quite as dark as the control and then the one I took around 530pm after only holding for about an hour with diluted wee, the test line was as dark as the control. LOL. It only took me til 20DPO to get a dark line on those damn Dollar Tree tests. Hahaha. I can't wait to see what my blood work says tomorrow!!!
(Well, I guess I can't really say that because who knows what it would have looked like a couple of days ago...)

OK....test again!!!!! LOL!


----------



## raelynn

Kendra, I feel like I see a hint of something there but I don't trust those blue dye ones. Definitely take another and keep us updated! Lots of luck and baby dust to you!!

RN - Thanks for the encouragement. I hope my doc gets right to it when I see her. I've been waiting long enough already I hope they don't make me wait anymore before trying to get things moving along.


----------



## kasigirl

Evening ladies! 

Vent session ahead!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So I just found out that my brother and his wife are pregnant again! They have a baby that is not even 6 months old. He was born on November 23rd and she is due December 10th! No freaking way! :( Of course I am soo excited for them. She had several miscarriages before she got pregnant with her son..... but I am soooo sad right now. :( Really want to crawl in a hole right now and cry. My brother was really sweet though, he was worried about telling me because he knows we are trying. 

Ok, I feel better and am really excited to be an Aunt again!


----------



## Lisa92881

kasigirl said:


> Evening ladies!
> 
> Vent session ahead!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So I just found out that my brother and his wife are pregnant again! They have a baby that is not even 6 months old. He was born on November 23rd and she is due December 10th! No freaking way! :( Of course I am soo excited for them. She had several miscarriages before she got pregnant with her son..... but I am soooo sad right now. :( Really want to crawl in a hole right now and cry. My brother was really sweet though, he was worried about telling me because he knows we are trying.
> 
> Ok, I feel better and am really excited to be an Aunt again!

:hugs: Your time will come soon. I know how hard it is. Just think, now when you have a little one, he/she will have another cousin close in age to play with!


----------



## kasigirl

:hugs: Your time will come soon. I know how hard it is. Just think, now when you have a little one, he/she will have another cousin close in age to play with![/QUOTE]

Thank you :) It's so great to have you all to talk to... then of course I called my sister to see if she knew and she did and she is extremely nosy and was like how was your Doctors appt. The hubby and I decided we aren't telling anyone about the meds because we don't want to answer a lot of questions... so we will keep it to ourselves for now... 

so I told her that they are doing bloodwork and we won't know for a while. She always keeps pushing for more info even though I don't want to give it to her... She always has an answer to everything and that just makes me angrier! 

I am just feeling a bit down now.


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh and Kendra - I think I see a little something!! FX for you!!! :happydance:


----------



## KendraNoell

$ Tree test BFN. Super dizzy and nauseous, exhausted, sore nips, itchy boobs, etc... AF still not here and supposed to be here today... I just feel in my heart that I'm pregnant its just too early.


----------



## raelynn

Hope so!! We're all hoping for you!


----------



## RNmommy

Well ladies.....

I woke up this morning and something just didn't feel right. I went to the bathroom and I was bleeding. Not bright red bleeding, kind of pinkish but it is still worrying me. 
Im going to call the doctor and see if I can go in today. Office doesn't open for another hour. Im hoping they'll tell me my HCG from yesterday was fine and everything is ok. 
But I never had any kind of bleeding with my son and something just doesn't feel right. So, my heart is kind of broken at the moment. :(
I'll let you all know what happens at the doctors if I can get in. 


P.S. Kendra - I took a dollar tree test after I had gotten dark lines on FRER and it was just like the blue dye....the line was barely there!!!! Can you get an Answer early response or FRER??? It is probably just to early for the Dollar Tree to show up. FX!!!!


----------



## raelynn

Aw, RN! I'm keeping you and your beanie in my prayers. Hope everything turns out fine.


----------



## RNmommy

Went to the doctor this morning, they saw me right away. I found out that my HCG levels yesterday at 20DPO were 3288 !!!! They're doubling every 36hrs!
There was no more bleeding by time I got to the doctor. I hope he doesn't think I was crazy. He did a scan and I got to see the sac. I'll try and upload the pic later. 
I have to go back tomorrow for more bloodwork just to make sure my levels are still rising but he says everything looks good and to stay positive. He said what he saw on the U/S was exactly what he should see for 5wks 1day.

So Im keeping my FX that my levels go up like they should.


----------



## kasigirl

great news!


----------



## RNmommy

My little bean....Hope it sticks!!!
 



Attached Files:







ducky1.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mk8

My goodness, being in the UK and given the time difference, I always come back to a flurry of messages. I miss so much when I sleep!

Rn, soooooo happy you're ok. Can't wait to see your Apple seed turn into... what's next? Orange? Try to stay relaxed hun, perhaps try to give up the poas addiction and enjoy the mother with baby experience.:) 

Kendra. Wow! On my mobile phone and i see. a second line! Keep us posted. 

I'm off to the doctors. Wish me luck he will help.


----------



## mk8

Bean is a cutie!


----------



## KendraNoell

Bfn on frer. I give up.


----------



## mk8

kasigirl said:


> :hugs: Your time will come soon. I know how hard it is. Just think, now when you have a little one, he/she will have another cousin close in age to play with!

Thank you :) It's so great to have you all to talk to... then of course I called my sister to see if she knew and she did and she is extremely nosy and was like how was your Doctors appt. The hubby and I decided we aren't telling anyone about the meds because we don't want to answer a lot of questions... so we will keep it to ourselves for now... 

so I told her that they are doing bloodwork and we won't know for a while. She always keeps pushing for more info even though I don't want to give it to her... She always has an answer to everything and that just makes me angrier! 

I am just feeling a bit down now.[/QUOTE]

Sorry to hear you're having a tough day kasi. Vent away, we have all been there and are here for you. Totally understand how tough it is when people push for info. Try your hardest to ignore, change the topic and move on. If they still push, stick two fingers up at em. Haha


----------



## mk8

Sorry kendra. But don't give up!


----------



## mk8

Doc was nice, referred me for bloods and scan- sticking camera up my wotsi5 to check ovaries!


----------



## raelynn

Aw RN how exciting to have a picture of your little bean!


----------



## mk8

how you doing today rae?


----------



## CaliGirl35

Grrr.. I just typed a big ole' message, and it kicked me out and deleted me.!!!! 

Rn- So happy that your numbers are flying up!! That is wonderful news!! Sorry to hear that you had such a scare this morning... maybe it was old stuff due to longer cycles?! I am praying for your sticky bean... stay positive. I am sure with your awesome numbers and lovely pic, everything is going to be just fine!! :hugs:

Kendra- sorry about another bfn... when was af due? Yesterday? Maybe its just gonna take a few more days till you see that BFP!! FX for you! xx

Mk8- so glad that the doc went good!! When do you go back for the rest of the testing? Exciting that things are now moving in the right direction!! 

Kasi- of course you can vent!! We all do! I love all the support of our girls on here! You all rock! xx

How is everyone else doing? 

Started my first day of clomid today... and rn... much as I soooo want a baby, I don't want twins! LOL I can't even imagine the chaos my house would be with a 16 year old and newborn twins!!! ( a 16 yr old who's hormones are absolutely raging and ALL over the place... making her a PRINCESS right now!!! LOL) :rofl::rofl:


----------



## RNmommy

Cali - :rofl: Just for saying that, you're getting triplets!!! :rofl:
(Just kidding :hugs: )


----------



## CaliGirl35

Lmao!!! I know! I deleted it and re-wrote it 3 times!!!! ahhhaahaha! 
:rofl:
Hey question for you about the clomid... I have heard ( I think you mentioned it too) to do mucinex when you are on clomid.. I went and got 1200mg of mucinex.. but IDK when to start taking it? during clomid.. when I stop? And did you wait to use preseed until you got your +opk?


----------



## RNmommy

I never used it. I think Rae was taking it. 
But I still got the EWCM while I was on the Clomid. Do you have PreSeed or something to use instead? Maybe that would save you from having to take the mucinex. :shrug:

Yeah, I didn't use the PreSeed until my first + OPK. I think we only used it twice.


----------



## Lisa92881

Hi all. Still no positive opk. Starting to go a little crazy. :wacko:

Some exciting news - My hubby applied for a job closer to home last night. He works in Boston, and has to take the train in, so it ends up being about an hour and a half commute each way. So, he's home around 7pm each night, and sometimes even later, like last week one night got home around 10:30. So, he applied online last night, and the recruiter called him first thing this morning, then drove into Boston to meet with him on his lunch break. Now he has another interview Fri. So it sounds promising! I'm dying for him to work closer to home, especially once we have kids. He'll never see them if he's gone from 7-7 every day!

RN - Love the little pic of your beanie!!


----------



## RNmommy

Thats wonderful Lisa!!! Praying he gets the job!!!!


----------



## CaliGirl35

Lisa that is great news!! 
Is you opk getting darker at all? FX it happens within the next day!! 

Rn- I started a thread asking... I will bump it after a while if I need to! lol


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks girls! :hugs:

Cali - Nope! On the opk I just did there was baaaarely a line! I thought I was having ov pains...guess they were gas pains! :rofl: I'm on cd 26 and my last two positive opk's have been on cd 26 & cd 28. We've been BD'ing every other night for the last week just in case.


----------



## CaliGirl35

Ohhhh. FX for you!!! I hope this is your month!!! :)


----------



## Lisa92881

You too. We all NEED to be bump buddies!


----------



## raelynn

mk8 said:


> how you doing today rae?

I'm doing ok today. Still waiting for AF and I had a major temp drop this morning (maybe because hubby left the sliding door open last night) but I have made the decision to go off of the Vitex. It probably wouldn't be able to build up enough in my system to do anything before I see the doc anyway. And, I'm hoping at that point I'll be put on clomid or something. I'm also sticking to my working out commitment so far (I know it is only 2 days but better than no days) Gonna try to encourage my body to get back to normal! Hopefully by the time my dr appointment comes around, I'll already have things on the track to getting better. 

On the subject of multiples, I was talking with my sis about being frustrated with my situation and she asked if I'd go down the whole IVF path before trying to adopt and I said I'd ideally want to have my own baby so I get the whole bonding/pregnancy thing. She said just watch I'm going to end up as one of those mom's with 6 at a time! Don't know if I could handle that! LOL I think she believes I'm more patient than I am :)

How are you doing today MK8?


----------



## mk8

Hahaha... you guys are too funny. I'm liking the jokes I see on this thread again. 

Cali- really hope that Clomid does wonders for you! 

Outta curiosity, do most ladies on this thread work? If so, what do you guys do for a living?


----------



## Lisa92881

Yup, I work full time. I'm a speech-language pathologist in a preschool/elementary school. :thumbup:


----------



## CaliGirl35

Yes.. I do.. LOL- Ready for all this?! I am a nanny to the boys across the street from my house.. their parents are like family to hubby & I their mom is like a sister/bestie. We party, camp, vacation together, and not as me being the nanny!!! lol But also My sis-in-law has a home childcare, so Mon, Weds & Friday I am there from 8-11:15, then I leave there, go get the boys (they get out at 11:30) The boys I have on Mon-Thurs. However Tues and Thurs I also watch my girlfriends daughter as well as the boys. So I do that Mon- Thurs 8-4:30 and fridays I get off at 12- BUT More than all of that I am a photographer. I do weddings, engagements, maternity, kids babies... you name it. So when I get off my day job, I start my real work. I usually schedule shoots for the evening, and the weekends. So the nights that I don't have a shoot, I am usually in edit world!! Busy busy busy!!! 

LMAO!! You asked for it!!! :haha:


----------



## CaliGirl35

Lisa- thats awesome!


----------



## mk8

Lisa- great news about your hubby's interview. FX that he gets the job. How great would it be that you then get your BFP- hubby will not only be closer to see the little one(s!) but he will be around when you are baking your bun in your oven! :)

Rae - good to hear you are doing OK today. When do you intend to see the docs? Twins will be fab! I want twins! Dont think I can stand this TTC stress again- HAHA. 

On the topic of IVF, I think I would try that also if it came to it. I feel awful thinking this but I think I would prefer my own. That said, adopting would be a blessing also - I hear that's tough as well! 

I am doing OK today. Went to see my doctor who has referred me for tests without me even asking! I am going for bloods next week then a scan (internal ultrasound I think) a few days after. I went to see my doc for these pelvic pains I have been having. Looking at the scan and type of blood test he has suggested, I think he's testing for ovarian cancer! He wouldnt tell me what it could be but said "i doubt very much it is anything". I think he's checking it "just in case"- I hope that's the case and everything is OK! He is also testing for LH, FSH and progresterone so that's the TTC bit. 

Babydust and good health to all! xx


----------



## Lisa92881

CaliGirl35 said:


> Lisa- thats awesome!

Thank you, I love my job! :)


----------



## mk8

wow, you girls have awesome jobs! mine is dull... im a risk analyst. yawn!


----------



## kasigirl

I work for a telecom company as a manager... good stuff! :)


----------



## RNmommy

Im a nurse, as Im sure you guessed. LOL!!
I work in the ER. I work for an agency so I get to hop from hospital to hospital. I work when I want to work, and if I don't feel like working, I don't schedule any days. I love it!!!! LOL!


----------



## KendraNoell

I do payday loans but I'm 5 months away from a 4yr degree in criminal justice :)


----------



## raelynn

MK8 - Hope all the tests come back great and the dr tells you you're good to go!

My doc appointment is June 22 so just over a month to go. Plenty of time to get in shape!

I work full time. I'm in IT in a tech support/programming type position. Hubby and I already decided that I'll be a stay at home mommy for a while after baby comes. I've always loved the idea of being a wedding planner so maybe I'll look into that one of these days.

I'd prefer my own baby too but adoption is definitely an option if it just doesn't happen. I'm nervous though because I've heard it is a long difficult process. Hubby is up for it though if we have to go down that road.


----------



## Lisa92881

OPK still negative today, it's making me veryyyy angry!!! :growlmad:


----------



## RNmommy

Sorry Lisa!!! What CD do you normally O???

I went to doc this morning for more bloodwork. Get results tomorrow. 
I work tomorrow and then Friday Im off to Georgia for 10 days with my big man and little man!!! Whoop Whoop!


----------



## mk8

Im sorry to hear that Lisa. Big hugs!

How is everyone else doing today? 

RN- keep us posted on the results :) 

So girls, this scan thing with docs is stressing me out. He didnt refer me for tests because of TTC investigations. It was more because I said I have pain and he wants to "rule things out"... what things?! Im being a big morbid and wondering what the worse case scenarios could be... sniff...

Other than that (!) I have had a great day. works busy but had fun drinks with colleagues afterwards. Always good to get on with life and enjoy!


----------



## raelynn

Lisa, sorry about the negative OPKs. You'll get there! One of these days it'll just be bam positive!

RN, hope the tests come back great and have and awesome trip with your family!

MK8, I'm sure the doc is just making sure they cover all the bases. Don't worry about something you have no control over. You never know, maybe in all the testing they'll figure something out for you.

As for me, I'm still playing the waiting game. My legs are sooo sore from my workout tonight. Kickboxing kicked my butt! I so wanted to quit early but kept telling myself this is for a baby, how bad do you want it? And, it worked! Hope the rest of the day goes great for all you lovely ladies!!


----------



## Lisa92881

RN - This is my 3rd cycle of doing OPKs, last two I got my first positive at cd 26 and cd 28. Soooo, should be any day now! It's driving me crazy! :wacko:
More bloodwork, you've been a busy girl! Keep us posted. 

Rae - Glad you had a great workout! I've been lazy this week and haven't been to the gym at all. This rainy weather is so bad for my motivation! I have an obgyn appt around the same time as you - I think mine's the 26th or something. Just scheduled as a regular checkup, but of course I'm going to ask about all this TTC nonsense. 

Mk8 - I'm sure everything will be fine. Sounds like your doc is just being safe and ruling things out. Good luck!


----------



## CaliGirl35

Hi girls! How is today?

Rn- did you get your results back today? Georgia for two weeks!! FUN!! 

Lisa- I hope u O SOON, and that you catch that eggy this month!! come on BFP!

Mk8- I am sure it is just that type of testing because of the pain... I would not worry. I know its easier said than done, but you are moving in the right direction to get your BFP!! stay positive! xx

Rae- good for you!!! I did zumba for the first time Monday night ( and I have not been to the gym in over 3 weeks!) Needless to say, I felt like a total idiot!! LMAO! She made all us newbies come to the front of the class! I realized at almost the end, that I was watching her in the mirror... and not her right in front of me... so I was doing it all backward and could not figure out why till then! ho- boy... lol But yesterday I told the kids that they needed to walk slow with me cause my legs and butt hurt so bad!! Ya... I felt that one for two days!! Hurt good though! :)

CD5 here... so not much else to report...


----------



## mk8

Ooo cali, zumba eh? Brilliant. I need to exercise too. Maybe that will help the whole ttc situation eh? 

And you rae - kick boxing? Wow.

Seems like everyone is in pretty good spirits. :) 

Lisa, i hope that positive opk comes soon! 

Have fun in Georgia Rn!

Legal brain kendra, how you doing?


----------



## KendraNoell

[email protected] brain... I'm definitely not becoming a lawyer and law enforcement officers aren't supposed to know much anyway 

I'm ok... been really really sick, been to the dr's twice and been having dizzy spells, they aren't sure whats up so they're referring me to an ear nose and throat specialist, which could take a while :( they have been trying motion sickness meds with me and its not working... seriously though if I wasn't bleeding I'd so think I was pregnant still!


----------



## CaliGirl35

OH no af got you Kendra?! I didn't see that? Sorry hun!! :(


----------



## KendraNoell

Yep she sure did. And I'm bleeding a lot too, I usually have a very light period less than a day long. Making me wonder if I had a chemical because of that one test that had a line. I dunno though it could have been the evap of death too.


----------



## CaliGirl35

Sorry she got you :( When did the bitch show up?


----------



## Lisa92881

Kendra - Sorry AF got you! :hugs:

Cali - I LOVE zumba!!! I've been going like 3-4 times a week, except for this week when I've been very lazy!! It's such a good workout. I danced for years when I was younger, so I love learning the routines, hehe, I'm such a dork!


----------



## CaliGirl35

Lisa- wow!!! 3-4 times a week would really kick my ass into shape quick!! I want to go back, but am scared to look so damn stupid again!!! lol- If I go back on Monday... I am gonna be in the BACK of the class!!! lol I am doing a fit class on Saturday morn... which from what I hear is like circuit training,....


----------



## RNmommy

Kendra - Sorry the witch got you!!! We need to find her and kick her butt!!!! :hugs:

Lisa - +OPK yet???

I did get my results back today. They were 5662. Not as high as they could have been but doctor doesn't seem concerned. I was a wreck today, crying all day. But my doc got on the phone and reassured me that everything was fine as far as he was concerned but if I wanted to have my levels checked again tomorrow just for peace of mind then he would be happy to do it. (Because Im leaving tomorrow afternoon for vacation and will be gone for 10 days - what a way to spend my vacation...worrying....UGH)
So I go back in the morning. 
Hoping they're still going up. He said that he knows textbooks say that they should double every 48hrs but its not exact and the numbers fluctuate. 
I know it should have made me feel better, but Im still going crazy about it.
Im not bleeding or cramping, so thats a good thing.
If Im in GA and I start to bleed or cramp real bad I'll just go to the ER. Hopefully I don't have to do that. 
And Im praying when I go to the doc on May 31 I'll see my little bean's ticking heartbeat!!!


----------



## CaliGirl35

I know that its easy to worry.. but your numbers are still going up! So that is a great thing!! And to look at it another way... you were only 914 away from them having doubled... I am glad you are going in tomorrow, as I would be too! Just for peace of mind so you can enjoy your vacation..... is there anyway that you can go somewhere while there and have your levels checked once or twice?

Praying for your healthy sticky bean!! You are the official start of BumperStickers thats bean is going to stick!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## RNmommy

LOL Cali!!! I really didn't look at it like that. I guess its not terrible when you think about it like that. 
Im gonna ask him tomorrow if maybe he can write me a script to get the bloodwork done while Im up there. Well, I think I might wait to see what the results say from tomorrow's bloodwork. If they're going up and the numbers look good I think I might jus try to keep my mind off of it. But if they're questionable, I'll have him fax a script to a lab for me or something. 

FX for me girls!!!!


----------



## CaliGirl35

We will for sure!! try to pop on here, and let us know if you can the results of your numbers for tomorrow! :)


----------



## RNmommy

Im hoping I'll be able to get them on Saturday, but Im not sure if they're open or not. If not, then I'll have to wait until Monday.... :hissy:


----------



## RNmommy

You know, I just did some more research and I dont know why I have it my head that its supposed to double every 48hrs. UGH!!! I frustrate myself. 

I found this online....


"*Normal" Doubling Time

hCG levels

Doubling Time*

Under 1200 mIU/ml - 31-72 hours

Between 1200 to 6000 mIU/ml - 72-96 hours

Over 6000 mIU/ml - more than 96 hours


----------



## CaliGirl35

YEAH!!!!!! that is awesome!!! So you are over what that says..... right?!


----------



## RNmommy

HECK YES!!!!!

Mine is doubling every 61.22hrs (based on the last 2 draws) so thats awesome!!!

I feel a little better now! LOL!


----------



## Lisa92881

:haha: 61.22 hours huh?! See, you're all set!! Goooo sticky bean!!

No pos opk yet, argh! Have had some dull ov pains today (I think, I really hope I'm not imagining them)...so hopefully soon!!


----------



## raelynn

I love Zumba too! We did it for the first time on the women's retreat I went on a few weeks ago and my sis and I are trying to find a class close to us we can go to. I just played my Kinect Dance Central tonight. Put in an hour. Fun fun :) I'm hoping some weight loss will kick start my normalish cycles again.

With all my counting down to my doc visit, I totally forgot my birthday is coming before that. Something else to look forward to I guess. Can I ask for a baby as my b-day present??


----------



## RNmommy

raelynn said:


> With all my counting down to my doc visit, I totally forgot my birthday is coming before that. Something else to look forward to I guess. Can I ask for a baby as my b-day present??

You absolutely can!!!!! That would be an awesome BD present!!!!


Lisa - YAY for O pains :dance:


----------



## kasigirl

RN you're doing fantastic! No need to stress! :) I too love zumba! Two of my friends taught it and I loved going to their classes! :)


----------



## KendraNoell

RN try not to stress yourself out over things that you can't control anyway because we all know its not good for that sticky bean!!!

AF got me yesterday and she's a lot heavier than usual. Been really sick too. I don't know if it was a chemical :(


----------



## raelynn

Aw Kendra, hopefully this cycle will be the one for you!

RN - Just relax! Your baby needs you calm :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Anyone watch Grey's Anatomy??? On tonight's episode Dr. Yang found out she was pregnant....and says she wants to get an abortion!!! I wanted to scream "NO DON'T YOU DARE!!!!" at my tv!!

We've also started watching Dexter and are on Season 3 (we're flying through the season, we're so hooked!)....and Dexter's gf just found out she is pregnant!! 

All this pregnancy on tv is driving me crazy, and it's not even real!! :wacko:


----------



## raelynn

I know what you mean. I saw a show last week where they were trying to talk the girl into getting an abortion. It seems the ones who don't want it get pregnant without even trying and then those of us who want it are struggling.


----------



## gueyilla1985

Wow ive missed so much with you ladies... so how is everyone doing?

Oh yeah i have my first fs appt today!!! YAY!!!!


----------



## kasigirl

let us know how it goes!


----------



## gueyilla1985

i will only 2 more hours!!!


----------



## raelynn

Good luck Gueyilla! Only 31 days until my appt! LOL

I'm pretty sure I'm going to chop my hair off again and donate to locks of love but I'm having trouble deciding on a hairstyle. Anyone want to help? I've narrowed it to 4 - could also change the color since I'm not preggers. Any suggestions?
 



Attached Files:







hairChoice.jpg
File size: 54.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## gueyilla1985

So can anyone that has gone to fs tell me what happens during your first appt.


----------



## gueyilla1985

raelynn said:


> Good luck Gueyilla! Only 31 days until my appt! LOL
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm going to chop my hair off again and donate to locks of love but I'm having trouble deciding on a hairstyle. Anyone want to help? I've narrowed it to 4 - could also change the color since I'm not preggers. Any suggestions?

i like number 2 hair style:wacko:


----------



## KendraNoell

I like 1 and 3!


----------



## Lisa92881

Rae - I like the second one too! 

Gueyilla - I hope your appt went well. I've never been to a FS. Fill us in! Remind me how long you've been TTC, did your GP refer you to the FS?


----------



## Lisa92881

Just noticed my ticker says I'm supposed to ovulate today....well that would be nice!! Haha. But I'm not feeling too hopeful!!


----------



## gueyilla1985

I have been ttc for about a year and i have been asking to go to a fs for month now but finally whn i got here to hawaii the dr agreed to put my referral in. to me it all has happen so fast but anyways I went to my appt yesterday and the dr said that she thinks i have pcos from my symptoms and the fact that my cycles are so irregular> so she put me on metrofin ( i think that is how you spell it LOL) and she also gave my prenatals with folic acid. then she gave me paperwork to take to the lab on cd3 so that i can have bloods drawn to check my hormones, tyroid, diabetes and other stuff that i cant remember at this moment lol. and she also said that a couple of days after i have the blood work done she wants me to have an ultrasound.
So i took my first pill of met. at dinner Oh yeah and she said she wants me to lose 10 lbs but idealy 20lbs before i get preggo.if all my hormones are not showing anything crazy and the ultrasound is good she will put me on clomid!!!


----------



## kasigirl

That's fantastic! so glad to hear that the dr is moving things along! :)


----------



## mk8

Fantastic news gueyilla.


----------



## gueyilla1985

I just dont know what to really expect with the metf. Does anyone have any info or would like to share their experience?


----------



## Lisa92881

Just POAS and I think it's aaaaalmost positive!! It's about damn time!! :happydance: Hopefully tomorrow will be the no-doubt-about-it positive!!!


----------



## raelynn

gueyilla1985 said:


> I just dont know what to really expect with the metf. Does anyone have any info or would like to share their experience?

Gueyilla - If it's metformin they put you on, I've hear it is really good for PCOS and helping with weight loss due to insulin resistance (which goes hand in hand with PCOS) I've seen a lot of good reviews for it. It is one of the things I'm guessing I'll be put on too if PCOS is confirmed when I see my doc. Good luck!


----------



## gueyilla1985

raelynn said:


> gueyilla1985 said:
> 
> 
> I just dont know what to really expect with the metf. Does anyone have any info or would like to share their experience?
> 
> Gueyilla - If it's metformin they put you on, I've hear it is really good for PCOS and helping with weight loss due to insulin resistance (which goes hand in hand with PCOS) I've seen a lot of good reviews for it. It is one of the things I'm guessing I'll be put on too if PCOS is confirmed when I see my doc. Good luck!Click to expand...

My dr put me on metformin even before she did any blood work or anything. she just talk to me and when i told her that in the past yr i have gained 20lbs she say that it might be pcos. she really wants me to loose weight and see if that helps i have read that it can also help with egg quality and your :witch: to make it more regular


----------



## mk8

YAY Lisa- fx for that positive OPK tomorrow!

Gueyilla - sorry but I don't know much about Met... Hopefully you will have found a useful website by now. I am however surprised that they prescribed you with meds before any blood work. Will you be taking a blood test? Fingers crossed for that BFP very soon! 

Rae- how you doing? 

Cali- ditto- All OK with you?

Kendra the legal brain - what's the game plan this month?

RN- how's the little one doing? (Imagine you're on holiday right now). 

Any others I have rudely forgotten- hope all's well! 

Well AF has just finished for me and BD'd with the hubby this morning :) CD... er... 8 today. Off to docs for my internal ultrasound tomorrow. Was freaking out a bit yest. My doc is primarily checking for ovarian cancer and I have been googling it (bad idea) and it's all rather depressing. The doc prescribed the scan and blood work (to test for CA125- which is what they test for ovarian cancer). Scary mary... Morbidly started thinking what that would mean, hysterectomy? death? All very morbid. Trying to chill out right now. 

Speak soon ladies. 

x


----------



## Lisa92881

Mk8 - I know, Google can be a very dangerous thing. I'm sure everything will be ok. :hugs:

No pos OPK this morning, so now I'm left confused. Last cycle I had my almost pos at night, then my definite pos the next morning. I guess last night's was just a fluke!


----------



## kasigirl

Morning ladies!

Mk8, I'm sure all is ok! Don't freak yourself out by googling.. That can only make things worse!


So, I am on CD7, finished the last of my Femara for this month... I haven't had many side effects, the one most noticeable is I wake up in the middle of the night with really bad hot flashes...Totally worth it if the medicine works of course! 

Hope everyone has a great Sunday!


----------



## gueyilla1985

Yes my dr gave me the meds if anything i think i will loose weight on them. i have to do my bloodwork on cd3 i am still waiting for :witch: to show her face.


----------



## raelynn

Still playing the waiting game here. Not much else to report. I got my hair chopped off yesterday. I'll try to post something later today or tomorrow. I'm learning to deal with bangs all over again :)


----------



## KendraNoell

My Psych when I was talking to him said that Metformin has a lot of undesirable side effects. I hope that doesn't happen to you guyeilla... 

Mk- the game plan this time around is not to stress. We are going to DTD every 3 days or something around that and hope that that works. I'm not going to do anything else like OPK or charting. Just journaling symptoms and DTD every 3 days.


----------



## mk8

hey all

kasi- hopefully femara does the trick :)

rae- cant wait to see the bangs! 

kendra-im liking the no stress. im not opk-ing or temping either. heres hoping the less stress method works! 

lisa- perhaps you missed your positive? sometimes that can happen i think. do you temp?


----------



## gueyilla1985

Its not that bad right now the side effects are good.


----------



## Lisa92881

No, I don't temp. But I've been doing like 3 opks a day (crazy woman :wacko:) so I don't think I missed it. Who knows!!


----------



## gueyilla1985

i did the same thing i got my + from the begining till it was over lol


----------



## Lisa92881

I was doing good, and wasn't going POAS crazy, until the day came and went last week when I was "supposed to" ovulate. So now I'm driving myself nuts and POAS like 3 times a day. I just had to order more OPKs, I only have like 5 left eeek! But hopefully I won't need them. My goodness this TTC stuff sure does drive a girl crazy.


----------



## Lisa92881

On a sidenote - Anyone else notice that the prenatal vitamins are making your nails fabulous?! :haha:


----------



## kasigirl

Lisa92881 said:


> On a sidenote - Anyone else notice that the prenatal vitamins are making your nails fabulous?! :haha:

Yep... and my hair is growing extremely fast! :)


----------



## Baby4u14

I think I ovulate today or tomorrow. Had a positive friday saturday n today!! yayy me!


----------



## gueyilla1985

Kendra--YAY!! for ovulation!!!

Lisa92881--no, not yet i just started using them again. 

Well how is everyone else doing?


----------



## raelynn

kasigirl said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> On a sidenote - Anyone else notice that the prenatal vitamins are making your nails fabulous?! :haha:
> 
> Yep... and my hair is growing extremely fast! :)Click to expand...

Same here! It feels like I clip my nails short and then they're crazy long again in a few days. I can't keep up!


----------



## KendraNoell

gueyilla1985 said:


> Kendra--YAY!! for ovulation!!!
> 
> Lisa92881--no, not yet i just started using them again.
> 
> Well how is everyone else doing?

Haha no it wasn't me ovulating I got a ways. LOL


----------



## mk8

Yay to the big O Baby! Woo hoo! Now go and get busy. LOL. 

Hmm... not noticed that with prenatals... In fact, I seem to be shedding hair. I am so not liking this! 

Off to my internal ultrasound in a mo... Cant wait to have a camera poked up my girly bits...NOT. Here's hoping that they don't find anything scary. Positive mental attitude- I have decided that I will have babies, I will buy a big house and live happily ever after with my hubby :)


----------



## raelynn

Good for you MK8! Can I get in on that happily ever after plan?


----------



## RNmommy

Just got off the phone with the doctor's office!!!!!

5/18/11 - HCG 5226, Progesterone 34.1

*5/20/11 - HCG 9883, Progesterone 28*

Whoop Whoop!!! :dance:


----------



## mk8

Rae- sure, come on down! :)

RN- no idea what those numbers mean but youre whooping so im liking. Happy for you honey! :) Do you think you will want to find out whether you are having a boy or a girl?

How's everybody else?

So I am back from the doctor's. Hobbled a bit as it was more uncomfortable than I expected. My sister told me internal ultrasounds "arent as bad as smear tests". RUBBISH! It doesn't hurt but it's not comfortable. A nice, cute little lady came to get me from the reception room. As I was toddling into the examination room behind her I thought "you seem nice, I think I will be OK". Then I enter the room and see a big dude sitting there. I'm like "hmmmm...." Basically he was the one who did the honours! He was nice n all considering, but that probe was a bit bigger than I expected. Looked like a long bendy stick with a small web cam stuck on the end. After he was done, I was kinda walking funny. Called my hubby after and he was cracking up when I described my encounter. Well I am glad this experience amused someone! The guy asked lots of questions, when my last period was, where I get the pain, etc. I tried to ask him if he saw anything when he was done. He paused and said no. I didn't like the pause. He just seemed cagey. He said I should book to see my doc from next week. As its Mon, I am assuming that means I am not going to drop dead soon. I also asked him if he saw anything that would stop me TTC-ing. There was a look of hesitation and a long pause and he said "no". Hmmm........ Blood test on Wed. 

When I was in the waiting room though, I was surrounded by little babies. They are sooooooo cute ladies. I wanted to pinch one! Hahaha (FYI I am joking before you think I am about to commence some kinda kidnapping plan). 

Spk soon ladies. 

x


----------



## raelynn

Aw MK8, glad you got through it. My cousin explained the whole process to me because she had to have it done for really severe menstrual cramps and it does not sound too exciting but I expect it may be something I'll have to do to figure out the mystery that is my irregular cycles. Don't read to much into the pauses or you'll stress yourself out before you even talk to your doc. Hope you get the all-clear!

As for me, had another orthodontist appointment today and he again told me he recommends me getting jaw surgery to align my teeth correctly. He said a lot of adults opt out because of the cost and such and I'm thinking yeah those thousands of dollars will be needed for baby. Or if I end up needing some type of treatment to conceive. Besides, I don't want to have to suck my meals through a straw!


----------



## CaliGirl35

Rn- Woop Woop!!!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE the numbers!!! That is so fantastic!! So now... relax and enjoy your vacation!! :)

Baby- Yeay on the O... GL!! FX for you! 

Kendra- I love the plan.... maybe you guys should try every other day instead of every 3? Or even every 2 days?! I hope this is your month! 

Rae- I HATE the dentist.... I am one that avoids them at all costs, and then regret that I did! It sucks.. :( 

Kasi- I finished my first round of clomid on Saturday, CD7. Now today I am CD9 and supposed to start okp tomorrow... I might wait till weds? But I didn't notice any side affects from it! ;) 

Gueyilla- so glad that the doc went good and that things are moving forward for you guys! Keep us posted. I too am surprised that they gave you the metaformin without really knowing if you have pcos. FX that you get good news after the blood work! 

Lisa- Positive opk.. where oh where are you!!! I hope that you get it tonight or tomorrow!!! get to BDing just in case!! ;)

mk8- I really doubt that he would have said "no" at all if there were signs that something was there... even with the hesitation pause! :) I would think that if there were something of concern, he would have replied that your Dr. will discuss it with you.... or something like that! Sooooo lets just go and say that it was positive good news!!! :) Whats the blood test on Weds for? 

I hope I didn't forget anyone?!!! 
How is everyone doing? We got Rn's BFP last month... SOOOO.... I think we are due for at least a few this month?! RIGHT?!!!! ;)


----------



## Lisa92881

Happy Monday ladies!! :hi: I sure wish we lived closer so we could all meet and chat. It's so hard to keep up on here!!

RN - So happy that your numbers look great. Your little bean is progressing nicely. I'm so proud, he/she is like our little mascot!! :haha:

Mk8 - Yuck, sorry you had to go through that. But I agree, I'm sure if something was suspicious he would have given you some indication, and said to speak to the doctor about it, even if he couldn't say what it was. 

Rae - Oh no! Jaw surgery! That doesn't sound very fun. :nope:

Cali - Don't worry, we are continuing to :sex: every other night just in case! 

Nothing new here. Still no egg. :shrug: My husband got good feedback from his interview last week, and got called back for a second interview. So that's exciting. I'm hoping maybe it's a good sign....he will get a new job and I will get a BFP. :happydance:


----------



## KendraNoell

I don't even think we'll get every 3 days at this rate... fighting all the time :(


----------



## Lisa92881

KendraNoell said:


> I don't even think we'll get every 3 days at this rate... fighting all the time :(

Oh no. :hugs: Hope everything is ok. Is the fighting TTC-related??


----------



## Lisa92881

Ok ladies, embarassing admission: I got a tarot card/tea leaf reading on Ebay. :blush: I haven't even decided if I'm going to admit this to my husband. 

Even more embarassing is that I'm SOOO relieved by it. :dohh: Basically, she saw 2 children in my future, with winter being an important time for either conception or birth. Hopefully birth, since catching the egg this cycle would be a February baby. What was crazy to me is that planning/organization was a common theme, which is very much me. My husband often teases me about it. She saw 2 or 3 faint shadows in my past, which represent mc's. She was clear about saying that it was the past, not present or future. I haven't had any mc's that I know about. I was late for my period when I moved home from college, and even went so far as to take an hpt, but it was negative. That's the only "maybe" I can think of. There's more, but I won't get into it all. If anyone wants to see it let me know and I can email it. 

So anyway, proof that TTC is officially making me crazy. I now have faith in the predictions of someone who has never even laid eyes on me. If you had told me 6 months ago that this would happen, I would NOT have believed you!


----------



## gueyilla1985

Has anyone used metformin? i am having some strange symptoms... My boobs feel weird, a little crampy. but that can also be im af coming err i took a hpt 4 days ago it was a bfn but maybe im just thinking pos even tho i know im not. Can metformin start your af? thats a question i need answered lol


----------



## mk8

Hellooooooooooooo ladies. Activity seems to have dwindled a touch from the start... which is good in some respects as it's easier for me to keep up! LOL. 

So Rae, your orthodontist wants you to spend a gazillion dollars on your teeth eh? Oh no. Is it really necessary? Is the dental issue bothering you? 

Cali - bloods was for an array of things. Doc wanted to primarily test for CA-125 (googled it and its to look for ovarian cancer). He then added some other tests when I told him we have been TTCing without much luck. He has also asked for FSH and LH. Oh, progesterone too! I am hoping everything comes back OK! Excellent to hear that Clomid is working well so far. Whats the latest? Any more news? 

Lisa- what great news about a second interview for your hubby! I am hoping you are on your way to your BFP soon! Lisa, I have forgotten, have you seen your doctor about the long cycles? 

Now onto the tarot extraodinaire Lisa- wow! Haha. I think its totally normal. TTCing is out of our control (sadly) so I guess we turn to things that we cannot explain for some hope. And here's hoping those cards were right and you will have children very soon! :)

Kendra, I am really sorry to hear that you and hubby are fighting. What's up? Is it the stress of TTC or other stuff. Whatever the reason, I hope that you make up and have lots of make up sex! Ho ho. Seriously though, try to spend some quality time with the hubby if poss. Chin up!

Gueyilla, sorry but I do not know anything about metaformin. Have you tried to look for a thread on it at all? 

How's everybody else getting on??


----------



## annie00

hey ladies.. How is everyone been??

I have been so busy Dh job was Finally Over in TX and now we are back home In Louisiana, and it feels so good:) We are bout to leave for another job but its only 1 hr from home but we are gonna stay bc gas is so high right now<<save that money>>.. Any ways i have been Good just trying to get back in the swing of things... Im on my period right now thought that this was it i was pregnant for sure but i started instead... DH was outta town the 2 days i had ewcm so i mean thats why.. My cycles are still long and me and DH are Officially TRYING he is 100% on board now so i feel alot better.. i been searching the internet for a new laptop mine broke so i been using DH.. but i want my own back ... Hahaha... Anyways we will try to catch that eggie this month again and im still temping and ovulating as suppose to but my cycles are just so damn long...

How is everyone?? ANyone got there BFP??

Sorry its so long!! I miss yall :)


----------



## annie00

i hae taken Metforphin.. It made me sick to my stomach boobs killed me and i cramped alot!!!!!!!! Yes i went from a 46 day cycle to a 28 day cycle on Metforphin!!! i stopped it though!! SO yea it will make u start and my boobs were killin me on metforphin!!! sorry for being so blunt!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey annie! Welcome back! Good luck on your next trip, and your next cycle TTC! I know what a pain long cycles can be. 

Mk8 - No, Haven't seen a doc. I have my regular obgyn checkup scheduled for the end of June, so I will mention it then. I appreciate your words of kindness regarding my reading, it made me feel a little less crazy, hehe! :hugs:

Everyone else has been very quiet. Hope all is well and you are just busy getting some more :bfp:s!!!!!


----------



## gueyilla1985

Well i finally got tired of waiting for my :witch: to show up so i call the dr and asked her if i could something to start it because my cycles are so crazy so she said i needed to have an ultrasound first. so they didnt have anything till the 1. well good luck for me she found one for tomorrow!!! YAY!!! i hope she can see something with just tomorrows u/s i am at the end of my cycle. i also hope she can give me something to get stuff started faster.


----------



## KendraNoell

Hey ladies, just checkin in... DH and I made up but we haven't BD-ed in like a week and I'm getting ancy because I should be O'ing in a couple days and want to get as much in there as I can! Grr... tonight was "I have to poop and shower and I'm tired". Did you really have to say that?


----------



## gueyilla1985

KendraNoell said:


> Hey ladies, just checkin in... DH and I made up but we haven't BD-ed in like a week and I'm getting ancy because I should be O'ing in a couple days and want to get as much in there as I can! Grr... tonight was "I have to poop and shower and I'm tired". Did you really have to say that?

i think its a guy thing my hubby does that sometimes.:haha:


----------



## KendraNoell

Just depressing cause its been like a week, and I hate when he gets like this cause when its this time of the month I worry we are going to miss my fertile time :(


----------



## gueyilla1985

KendraNoell said:


> Just depressing cause its been like a week, and I hate when he gets like this cause when its this time of the month I worry we are going to miss my fertile time :(

i know what you mean i feel like im raping him sometimes :haha:


----------



## RNmommy

Hi Ladies!!! Just popping in real quick to say hello. 

Kendra....LOL....he had to poop....I know its not funny but it is to me because I could so picture my husband saying that. LOL!!! He swears I only got "knocked up" because I raped it. Hahahaha. 

Well, Ive been spotting brown on and off a little bit for the past couple of days which my doc warned me would happen. So I wasn't really worried about that. But yesterday I started spotting red. So being Im far away from home I had to go to the ER and they did a whole lot of NOTHING!!!! All they did was run my HCG because I knew what the level was on Friday so they just compared. Blah blah....I could have gotten an order for outpatient bloodwork from my doc and saved some money. He didn't do an exam or anything. The bleeding stopped shortly after I arrived in the ER (figures) and it hasn't reappeared yet. So keeping fx I dont see anymore red. 
My HCG was 25421. So still going strong I guess. 
I can't wait til Tuesday when I have my ultrasound. :)


----------



## CaliGirl35

Hi girls! How is everyone doing??

Lisa- great news about the 2nd interview! FX that he gets the job, That would be awesome for you both!!I agree, TTC is out of our control, and finding hope where we can, can only be a positive thing!! lol
I too have always wanted to do that... but then I am to scared to hear what I might be told!! lol I hope that you get your BFP this month, and have all she said start to come true!! I also wonder... the "faint shadows".... could those be from your hubbys past?

Gueyilla- I am not on metaformin, so idk about that... But I hope that means that its working and doing what its supposed to!!!! Good luck at the Dr. and let us know what happens!!

Annie- Hi! How are you?! Sounds like you are still staying positive!! :) So glad DH is 100% on board now!! Yeah! Should be seeing your BFP soon I hope!!

Kendra- sorry to hear you and Dh have been fighting.. but I am glad to hear that you guys have made up!!! Thats great and it sounds like its just in time for the approaching O!! :)

Rn- sorry you are going through worrisome stuff! FX for you that all is well with your little bean. Sounds like the hcg is showing that he is a sticky strong one.. so that is fantastic news!!!! Can't wait to hear after your us... Tuesday seems so far off at this point huh?! ;) Keep us posted! xx

Mk8- when do you get the results of all your blood work??

So I went in today to have a "follicle check".... and my dr. says "wow.. you really responded well to the clomid!" She also said that I should O in 1-2 days 3 at the very most... and that I have "2 beautiful egg follicles.... BUT... U have one on each side!!!" I guess this means a chance for twins! LMAO! 
She said that I should not skip this month because of that, most likely it would result in only one making it... but it was funny... and I did think for a tiny second.. "should we skip this month?"... ahhh..... sooo she did write me another month of clomid... but she lowered the dose from 100mg down to 50mg... never thought I'd go backward!? 

What else is new?


----------



## gueyilla1985

Omg!! YAY!!! thats great.. it would be awsome to get twins lol


----------



## Lisa92881

Cali - Interesting, maybe from my hubby's past. He had one other serious gf before me, so maybe! So exciting about your eggies!!! Nice to hear that you've responded so well to the Clomid. I hope that whatever is meant to happen, will happen, whether that be 1 or 2 babies!! :happydance:

I've been getting what I think are ovary pains on and off since last week. I wonder if the egg is trying to come out but something isn't working? I wonder if this can happen before the LH surge, or the LH surge happens then the ovaries start greaing up. :shrug: Anyone know?? (I don't mean that I think something is wrong, just wondering if these ovary pains are real, haha.)


----------



## CaliGirl35

Thanks girls!
Lisa- For the past couple of months, I would have cramping and pains on my sides from around the time I should have been O'ing till af would show. After having the progesterone test done, and finding that I was in fact not O'ing... I believe thats what was happening. That my body was gearing up and trying to O, but it was not actually happening. I have no idea if its true or not.. but it was my thought as well.....

But I have my FX that for you this means that O is any day now and will result in your BFP!!:)


----------



## Lisa92881

CaliGirl35 said:


> Thanks girls!
> Lisa- For the past couple of months, I would have cramping and pains on my sides from around the time I should have been O'ing till af would show. After having the progesterone test done, and finding that I was in fact not O'ing... I believe thats what was happening. That my body was gearing up and trying to O, but it was not actually happening. I have no idea if its true or not.. but it was my thought as well.....
> 
> But I have my FX that for you this means that O is any day now and will result in your BFP!!:)

Did you ever get a positive OPK?


----------



## CaliGirl35

Well last month I actually did get a + for like 6 days.. but I never O'd. So I think that the strips I got were defective.... but that was the only month that I actually saw a +... even if it was false! lol
Have you?


----------



## Lisa92881

Yeah the last 2 months I've gotten positives. So hopefully that means I am ovulating. Damn egg is just being stubborn this month. My reading haha:) did say that TTC would take longer than expected, I'd say that's the case in general, and this month for sure, haha.


----------



## CaliGirl35

LOL!!! Well lets hope that you are at the end of your waiting period!! :) 

As for me... A little crampy now... just did my opk for today and the line is definitely darker than the last two days have been....but not a + yet... FX that it happens tomorrow or Saturday at the latest!!


----------



## raelynn

Hey Ladies. How is everyone today? Sorry I haven't been around much but I've been trying to busy myself elsewhere and keep my mind of TTC since this cycle just will not end. I've pretty much accepted that I won't be able to do much until after seeing the doc. Hope everyone else is having more luck!

As for the jaw surgery - it is completely up to me and I'm most likely going to be opting out. I have no pain or any trouble biting or chewing. They just want to align my teeth perfectly so they're not bumping against each other and causing movement which could make the bone loss I already have from genetic gum disease worse. It would be about a 3 month recovery time and I just can't see me being away from work that long (I'm on the phone all day for work so I wouldn't be able to do that) and spending the 6-7 thousand on it is ridiculous when who knows if I may need the money for fertility treatments or hospital visits.


----------



## pinkanhopeful

Hi ladies, not been on for a while so how's everyone doing? I have just been on holiday with my DH and it was our 12 yr anniversary on 9th of this month. Anyway not been feeling too well on holiday and when I got home my CB ovulation tester on my computer said that I was due the :witch: on 19th! weird i thought i was due until end of this month. So it kept reminding me everyday AF due on 19th. So yesterday I decided to do a HPT and I got my :bfp: yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh, its my birthday tomorrow and this is just a birthday prezzie that no amount of money could have brought me :happydance:
I conceived on our anniversary too which makes it all the more special. I am 5 weeks tomorrow so FX all is good


----------



## gueyilla1985

OMG!! Congrats!!!


----------



## gueyilla1985

Well i went to the fs cause i wanted to get something to start my :witch: so she said that i had to have an ultrasound before she can give me anything. well she told me i have a thin lining only 5mm and to get preggo it has to be atleast 10mm. so that might be the reason. so she put me on baby asprin and vit E. 
So now my pill list is:
1. Vit E 800mg (2 pills)
2. Baby Asprin 81mg (1 pill)
3. Prenatal vit with folic acid (1 pill)
4. Metformin 1000mg next week i move to 1500mg if i can (2 pills) and then (3 pills)
in total that is 6 pills!!! OMG!!! lol..
Oh yeah and ahe cant give me anythhing to start my :witch: cause she says it might affect my results. errr... lol


----------



## CaliGirl35

pinkanhopeful said:


> Hi ladies, not been on for a while so how's everyone doing? I have just been on holiday with my DH and it was our 12 yr anniversary on 9th of this month. Anyway not been feeling too well on holiday and when I got home my CB ovulation tester on my computer said that I was due the :witch: on 19th! weird i thought i was due until end of this month. So it kept reminding me everyday AF due on 19th. So yesterday I decided to do a HPT and I got my :bfp: yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh, its my birthday tomorrow and this is just a birthday prezzie that no amount of money could have brought me :happydance:
> I conceived on our anniversary too which makes it all the more special. I am 5 weeks tomorrow so FX all is good

:happydance::happydance: Congratulations!!!!!! That is FANTASTIC!!!!! We have another BFP!!!!! Wooo-weeee!!! I am sure you are on :cloud9:
Have you made a Dr. appt. yet?! Congrats :hugs:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## mk8

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay to pink!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

im sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you and mr pink! go bumper stickers!


----------



## raelynn

Congrats pink! What a great surprise!


----------



## RNmommy

Pink - OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!! Im so happy for yoU! Thats so sweet that you got preggers on your anniversary!!!!!
:dance:

Cali - You go girl with the multiple eggies!!!!! Catch em!!!!


----------



## KendraNoell

pink- congrats! I was wondering about you, I was like, hey she started this thread and its become its own thing with out you and I was starting to feel bad!


----------



## mk8

Back with a proper message...

Annie- welcome back. Good to hear that you are happier with DH on board with the "trying". Hopefully you will get your BFP very soon!

Lisa- best of luck with your appointment in Jun. Really hope they figure out a solution for you. Exactly how long and how many cycles have you been trying again? Chin up babes, it WILL happen soon. 

Gueyilla- hopefully those pills work for you hun. Question- given you have a thin lining, does that mean you have very light periods?

Kendra- I am sorry to about the "lack" of BD. But don't worry. I know it is tough but perhaps to inject some more "fun" into it. Now I know it is hard and I think my DH finds its a real chore too. But maybe have a nice meal out with the mister, watch a movie, go for a stroll, basically have a hot date to set you both in the mood. Go pick up some oo la la undies! Haha. Dont worry though, you will get that super sperm in you and you will get that BFP! 

RN- sorry to hear of the spotting worries. But I have heard that it is normal so fingers crossed everything will be OK. Any more updates at all?

Cali- I am so pleased that Clomid is working out for you. WOW- Twins?! Heh heh... here's to two babies for you and mr caliboy!

Rae- sorry to hear that the cycle feels like forever. Going to the doc sounds like a plan! I am keeping fingers and toes crossed for you. Great to see that you are trying to preoccupy yourself with other things. 

Pink- As I said before, CONGRATS! i am so, so, so happy for you. sounds like chilling with the hubby, not thinking about TTC and such like got you your BFP! Hurrah! I do hope you pop by now and again to say hello to us beanstalkers. 

RN- you now have more bumperstickers to chat to. How is that thread going in fact? Is it in action?

As for me, I am pretty cool. Not really thinking about TTC. Not temping, not opk-ing, not even taking prenatals (naughty!) as i keep forgetting. I guess the doc appt for the cysts/cancer thingy has kept me preoccupied. I have been BD-ing with darling hubby though. Sun, wed, fri so far (CD 8, 11, 13) :) Beanie- come to momma!

x


----------



## mk8

Back with a proper message...

Annie- welcome back. Good to hear that you are happier with DH on board with the "trying". Hopefully you will get your BFP very soon!

Lisa- best of luck with your appointment in Jun. Really hope they figure out a solution for you. Exactly how long and how many cycles have you been trying again? Chin up babes, it WILL happen soon. 

Gueyilla- hopefully those pills work for you hun. Question- given you have a thin lining, does that mean you have very light periods?

Kendra- I am sorry to about the "lack" of BD. But don't worry. I know it is tough but perhaps to inject some more "fun" into it. Now I know it is hard and I think my DH finds its a real chore too. But maybe have a nice meal out with the mister, watch a movie, go for a stroll, basically have a hot date to set you both in the mood. Go pick up some oo la la undies! Haha. Dont worry though, you will get that super sperm in you and you will get that BFP! 

RN- sorry to hear of the spotting worries. But I have heard that it is normal so fingers crossed everything will be OK. Any more updates at all?

Cali- I am so pleased that Clomid is working out for you. WOW- Twins?! Heh heh... here's to two babies for you and mr caliboy!

Rae- sorry to hear that the cycle feels like forever. Going to the doc sounds like a plan! I am keeping fingers and toes crossed for you. Great to see that you are trying to preoccupy yourself with other things. 

Pink- As I said before, CONGRATS! i am so, so, so happy for you. sounds like chilling with the hubby, not thinking about TTC and such like got you your BFP! Hurrah! I do hope you pop by now and again to say hello to us beanstalkers. 

RN- you now have more bumperstickers to chat to. How is that thread going in fact? Is it in action?

As for me, I am pretty cool. Not really thinking about TTC. Not temping, not opk-ing, not even taking prenatals (naughty!) as i keep forgetting. I guess the doc appt for the cysts/cancer thingy has kept me preoccupied. I have been BD-ing with darling hubby though. Sun, wed, fri so far (CD 8, 11, 13) :) Beanie- come to momma!

x


----------



## mk8

Gueyilla- in case you havent seen this already:

THREAD ON METFORMIN

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/602406-pcos-metformin.html


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks. :hugs: I went off my bcp in October, the week after our honeymoon, since that was when my pack finished up. (Had I known my cycles would be so screwed up, I would have stopped sooner. Sigh.) That cycle ended up being about 60 days, I didn't get another period until December. We weren't really trying yet, since I had no idea what was happening with my cycle. Again, wish I researched more and had started OPKs sooner. After that, my cycles have been 42 days, 38, and 41. So it seemed like they were getting somewhat regulated, until this cycle, which is why I'm totally thrown for a loop. This is my 3rd cycle using OPKs. So I guess this is our 4th cycle trying, 3rd tracking with OPKs. But it's been about 5/6 months. When I have my gyno appt in June I may say we've been "really" trying since October, just to move things along. 

Oh my, sorry to ramble on. But I haven't really been talking to anyone about my cycles and have been trying to stay relaxed but I am getting kind of worried!


----------



## Lisa92881

Pink - HUUUUGE congrats!!! So happy for you!! Thank you again for bringing us all together, and hopefully we'll all be together as bumper stickers soon.


----------



## mk8

Lisa,

I know easier said than done, but rule number 1- do not panic! Whilst your cycles are long, it sounds like your hormones are just regulating post BCP. Have you see your doctor about it? May be worth popping along for a quick chat. I really do not think anything sinister is going on though. Honestly sounds like its the BCP easing off and your body is getting back into the natural swing of things. If the docs do some bloods and find anything out like you are not ovulating, I hear it is very easy to fix. Take RN as a success story :) 

I know it is hard to not stress though. Whilst I am quite relaxed about the TTC thing this cycle, I am wondering what *could* be wrong in my situation. I appear to be getting positive OPKS, I appear to be ovulating (temping shows a spike), we are having regular sex, cycles around 27 days.. no BFP for 5 months. Ive been told im quite skinny and hyper so wonder if i have thyroid issues, dh has had mupms... is all ok with the soldiers? so many what ifs!!


----------



## Baby4u14

yayyy for pink!! :)
Sadly, I been havin cramps and today i was spotting!..im not due for AF till next week!! what??
hope everyone else is doing awesome!


----------



## KendraNoell

Got EWCM this afternoon and BD-ed last night. Yay! Will skip tonight and BD tomorrow. 

You ladies will laugh at this- so I took an OPK this morning and I brought it into the kitchen while it was "processing" cause I was getting lunch made for work and whatnot. Well I realized I was running late so I totally forgot about the test or looking at it. Tonight I asked DH, did you see a tiny strip on the kitchen counter? He told me no and I was like, oh, ok maybe the cats got it and took it somewhere. He paused and said, is it really tiny? I was like, yes, I said tiny. He goes, oh, I thought it was a piece of paper so I threw it away. I was like, oh ok no worries, I'll take another one later. Then we didn't talk for a couple minutes and all of a sudden he's like, wait, you peed on that? I said, yeah, its an ovulation test honey. He says, OMG, I was sitting there playing with it, I even took it apart and was bending it around in my hand absentmindedly. I started busting up and he was all grossed out that he probably touched my dried urine. I was like, ummm honey, you've kind of touched all that area anyway so it can't be that bad. But I couldn't believe that he was playing with it and didn't know what it was. LOL


----------



## Lisa92881

Mk8 - Your kind and inspiring words are just what I need these days, thank you. :hugs: 

Kendra - Too funny! My husband picked one up the other day that had missed the trash and was throwing it away and then was like "Ugh, what side am I supposed to hold this thing on?!" and tossed it in all grossed out. Such wimps, aren't they? :) Hooray for EWCM! I'm sure your pos opk will come soon!


----------



## Lisa92881

I just made a thread about this in TTC #1 but I will share here too. 

Last night I watched my best friends two kids. (Funny story: Her and I have been best friends since high school. Her husband is my husband's second cousin; they are how he and I met. Not even a "set-up", just met in passing. The boys weren't very close, but now they are the best of friends also. So, my best friend and I now have the same last name!!) Anyway - they have a 3.5 year old boy (he was my ring bearer in Oct) and an 11 month old girl. My husband came over for a while, so the boy was thrilled because he loves DH. He once introduced DH to a neighbor by saying, "This is my friend Dave", lol. So they got to wrestle and do all that boy stuff, hehe, I love seeing DH play with the kids. Then later as I was tucking him in, I gave him a kiss and he said, "I love you, Auntie". It absolutely melted my heart and almost made me cry. I can't wait to hear my own kids say, "I love you, Mommy". :baby:


----------



## pinkanhopeful

CaliGirl35 said:


> pinkanhopeful said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, not been on for a while so how's everyone doing? I have just been on holiday with my DH and it was our 12 yr anniversary on 9th of this month. Anyway not been feeling too well on holiday and when I got home my CB ovulation tester on my computer said that I was due the :witch: on 19th! weird i thought i was due until end of this month. So it kept reminding me everyday AF due on 19th. So yesterday I decided to do a HPT and I got my :bfp: yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh, its my birthday tomorrow and this is just a birthday prezzie that no amount of money could have brought me :happydance:
> I conceived on our anniversary too which makes it all the more special. I am 5 weeks tomorrow so FX all is good
> 
> :happydance::happydance: Congratulations!!!!!! That is FANTASTIC!!!!! We have another BFP!!!!! Wooo-weeee!!! I am sure you are on :cloud9:
> Have you made a Dr. appt. yet?! Congrats :hugs:
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:Click to expand...

Yes got dr appointment on a week tomorrow :cloud9:


----------



## pinkanhopeful

RNmommy said:


> Pink - OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!! Im so happy for yoU! Thats so sweet that you got preggers on your anniversary!!!!!
> :dance:
> 
> Cali - You go girl with the multiple eggies!!!!! Catch em!!!!

Congrats to you too RN, I know so happy boobs are killing me though :blush:


----------



## pinkanhopeful

Hi ladies, thanks to all for the congrats I am so happy to be feeling great. I am due to go and see a pyschic this week but a bit nervous in case she tells me something I dont wanna hear so not sure if I am going to go, booked her to see if she could tell me anything about children for the future now I have got my :bfp: i am not sure whether i need to go and see her now but I am going to see her with two of my friends and trying to keep pregnancy quiet until 12 weeks, what does everyone think?


----------



## mk8

Baby4u14 said:


> yayyy for pink!! :)
> Sadly, I been havin cramps and today i was spotting!..im not due for AF till next week!! what??
> hope everyone else is doing awesome!

Baby- hoping this is implantation spotting!


----------



## mk8

Pink- ditch the pyschic appointment I say. You have your BFP now. The "psychic" may say something that is totally untrue and it will only stress you out. What will be will be and I am convinced your future is a happy one with lots of kids! Forget the psychic and enjoy a day out with your friends shopping instead :)


----------



## kasigirl

congratulations pink! :)


----------



## kasigirl

Evening ladies!

Sorry I haven't been social lately! Been working a lot this week and my dh and I decided to get out of town for the long weekend. we packed up and headed to southern cali! just got back from an amazing day at the beach! I am super excited too because I got a positive opk when we got back to our hotel! I think the femara may have worked! 

I hope everyone is having a lovely weekend!


----------



## KendraNoell

mk8 said:


> Pink- ditch the pyschic appointment I say. You have your BFP now. The "psychic" may say something that is totally untrue and it will only stress you out. What will be will be and I am convinced your future is a happy one with lots of kids! Forget the psychic and enjoy a day out with your friends shopping instead :)

I 100% agree. If you were seeing her to get a BFP date then it would be pointless to go because she is going to tell you about your pregnancy and if it will go well or badly and all these other things that you shouldn't be worried about. The more you're worried the worse it could be for that bean trying to stick!! :baby:


----------



## mk8

Kasi- here's hoping that Femara works its magic! :) BFP, BFP! By the way, did the doc prescribe you that because of your short LP? I recall that you ovulate. 

Kendra honey- how are you doing?


----------



## pinkanhopeful

Thanks for the replies ladies, what do you suggest i tell my friends???? I am not sure I wanna tell them yet about pregnancy and one of them has been trying for a baby for about 10 yrs and when my friend told her she was pregnant she took it quite badly.


----------



## kasigirl

mk8 said:


> Kasi- here's hoping that Femara works its magic! :) BFP, BFP! By the way, did the doc prescribe you that because of your short LP? I recall that you ovulate.
> 
> Kendra honey- how are you doing?


thanks, I hope it works too! :) 

My lp has been stuck at 7 days since I started temping. my guess is it has always been at 7 days. my cycles have been a bit irregular and I think thats why he prescribed it. since coming off bc they have ranged from 22 to 32 days and were getting more erratic every month. he said it was probably the first half of my cycle that is the problem not the second half. today is cd15 and I probably ovulated last nite so I at least see that I am ovulating closer to day 14 , now I get to see if the meds help with my luteal phase.


----------



## kasigirl

Pink I wouldn't tell anyone yet, but I would suggest that when you are ready that you tell your friend that had been trying for so long first. maybe a few days before.


----------



## mk8

I agree with Kasi. Pink- I think you should wait until the usual 3 months before you start telling people. Probably best to tell the friend who has been trying for 10 yrs first. I am sure she will be upset that she isn't able to share similar news with you, but I know she will also be happy for you also. 

Really hope that Femara works for you Kasi! :) 

I just went to dinner with some friends and one of them announced she's expecting. I suspected she was and was worried about how I would feel when (if) she announced it. I must admit, part of me thought "I wish I could share such happy news too" but I was glad to feel that I am genuinely over the moon for them :) She got pregnant quite quickly too it seems. My, what a fertile bunch of friends I have. Ha. Hopefully it won't be long until it is my turn. Hubby was a sweetheart and gave me a hug when we got home and said "our time will come". :) What did however annoy me is when other friends harp on about us having a baby soon. Gr.


----------



## gueyilla1985

mk8 said:


> Back with a proper message...
> 
> Annie- welcome back. Good to hear that you are happier with DH on board with the "trying". Hopefully you will get your BFP very soon!
> 
> Lisa- best of luck with your appointment in Jun. Really hope they figure out a solution for you. Exactly how long and how many cycles have you been trying again? Chin up babes, it WILL happen soon.
> 
> Gueyilla- hopefully those pills work for you hun. Question- given you have a thin lining, does that mean you have very light periods?
> 
> Kendra- I am sorry to about the "lack" of BD. But don't worry. I know it is tough but perhaps to inject some more "fun" into it. Now I know it is hard and I think my DH finds its a real chore too. But maybe have a nice meal out with the mister, watch a movie, go for a stroll, basically have a hot date to set you both in the mood. Go pick up some oo la la undies! Haha. Dont worry though, you will get that super sperm in you and you will get that BFP!
> 
> RN- sorry to hear of the spotting worries. But I have heard that it is normal so fingers crossed everything will be OK. Any more updates at all?
> 
> Cali- I am so pleased that Clomid is working out for you. WOW- Twins?! Heh heh... here's to two babies for you and mr caliboy!
> 
> Rae- sorry to hear that the cycle feels like forever. Going to the doc sounds like a plan! I am keeping fingers and toes crossed for you. Great to see that you are trying to preoccupy yourself with other things.
> 
> Pink- As I said before, CONGRATS! i am so, so, so happy for you. sounds like chilling with the hubby, not thinking about TTC and such like got you your BFP! Hurrah! I do hope you pop by now and again to say hello to us beanstalkers.
> 
> RN- you now have more bumperstickers to chat to. How is that thread going in fact? Is it in action?
> 
> As for me, I am pretty cool. Not really thinking about TTC. Not temping, not opk-ing, not even taking prenatals (naughty!) as i keep forgetting. I guess the doc appt for the cysts/cancer thingy has kept me preoccupied. I have been BD-ing with darling hubby though. Sun, wed, fri so far (CD 8, 11, 13) :) Beanie- come to momma!
> 
> x

Well still no af. and i stopped the metformin cause now the dr thinks im not getting preggo cause of my thin linning, and yes i have very light periods


----------



## mk8

Hey Gueyilla. So whats the next plan of action for you? Did the doc suggest what you can do/take to thicken your lining so that the little bean can implant? Chin up Gueyilla. Sounds like things are moving in the right direction with the docs trying to figure things out for you. x


----------



## KendraNoell

You guys all waited for 12 weeks before you announce it? I couldn't wait that long!!! I will start telling ppl after my first Dr appointment.


----------



## mk8

Hey girls, need a bit of moan so here I am. Feeling rather low right now. It's my 6th month of trying and whilst I know many ladies have been trying longer, I'm starting to seriously wonder whether something is wrong. Our Bd timing seems spot on and I appear to be ovulating. My luteal phase isn't ideal, but at 10-12 days, I don't think it should be a hindrance. I have my bloods and internal ultrasound results this Thursday, so will see what they say. If scan shows no cysts (doc was worried about pains I'm having so wanted to check for ovarian cancer) and bloods indicate good Lh, fsh (folicle stimulating hormone) and progesterone levels, id be relieved, but what then? Why arent I pregnant yet? Are my tubes blocked? Is dh sperm ok? What can we do? if tubes are blocked, it seems tough to conceive. If hubbys sperm isn't "normal', he will be crushed. And i can't bear to see that. Also, I hear low motility is hard to treat. Sigh. As you can see, im fretting.


----------



## mk8

Hey girls, need a bit of moan so here I am. Feeling rather low right now. It's my 6th month of trying and whilst I know many ladies have been trying longer, I'm starting to seriously wonder whether something is wrong. Our Bd timing seems spot on and I appear to be ovulating. My luteal phase isn't ideal, but at 10-12 days, I don't think it should be a hindrance. I have my bloods and internal ultrasound results this Thursday, so will see what they say. If scan shows no cysts (doc was worried about pains I'm having so wanted to check for ovarian cancer) and bloods indicate good Lh, fsh (folicle stimulating hormone) and progesterone levels, id be relieved, but what then? Why arent I pregnant yet? Are my tubes blocked? Is dh sperm ok? What can we do? if tubes are blocked, it seems tough to conceive. If hubbys sperm isn't "normal', he will be crushed. And i can't bear to see that. Also, I hear low motility is hard to treat. Sigh. As you can see, im fretting.


----------



## CaliGirl35

Hi Ladies! my oh my... so much in the last few days to catch up on!! :) 

Pink- I think maybe you should duck out of the physic ... but if for some reason you can't, because it will cause more questions... then just go, and ask all the same things that you would if you did not have your BFP yet.... ? Can't wait to hear what happens at the Dr.! :) 

Kendra- yeah on the big O!!! FX for you this cycle!! xx

Rn- how are you doing? Anything new? More blood work? I think you have your Dr. appt today? Sorry can't totally remember?

Gueyilla- ya so what is the next plan of action now?

Kasi- I do hope that the meds will work their magic for you.. and that you did in fact O!! Why do you say you probably O'd? Are you opk'ing this month?

Baby- How are you? Hope that this is just some symptoms for you? Maybe implantation??? :) 

mk8- I know what you mean.. the "what if's" are enough to drive us nuts huh?! But easier said than done I know... but really try not to stress... You get all your results on Thursday, so thats a good thing that will hopefully bring GREAT news for you!! Curious though.. why weren't you able to see the ultrasound results while it was happening?!!?

How is everybody else doing?

I got a + opk on Sunday, which was CD15 for me, and the I had another + yesterday around 12, but got a - like 2 hours later when I used a cheapie kind. We did not dtd last night, but we did on Sunday.. so Idk we will see!?


----------



## gueyilla1985

The dr just told me to start taking baby asprin and vitm E. and wait till i get my :witch: on my own. she does not want to give me any meds to start it cause she says it might affect the blood test i have to get done on cd3.


----------



## mk8

Hey Cali. On the ultrasound front, the guy said he would summarise but he didn't summarise anything. I didn't ask too much either as my doctor told me that I wil be able to get the results read back to me 10 days after the ultrasound. I dont think the guy who did the "probing" is an actual doctor. He obviously knows what he is doing etc but I think it is normal for them to revert back to the docs for me to get my full report. Unless of course there was something dodgey he didn't want to tell me. I suppose that's why I'm a bit antsy. He said he would summarise and he didn't. But only 2 more days and I get to find out what they saw. 

I wanted to pick your brains about something ladies. Now here is a warning of gross information. Be prepared! Recently, my hubby and I have of course been BD-ing a lot. After BD-ing, I usually go to sleep without getting up to clean myself up (trying to keep the soldiers in). Well, when I get up in the morning, there is a fishy smell. I have a shower and generally its gone. There's no itch. I only seem to get it after CD-ing. Do you ladies ever have this issue? It seems to have happened in the past few months. I will speak to my doctor about it as I am seeing him on Thurs, but in the interim, I wanted to seek your views.


----------



## kasigirl

cali I opk and temp... got a smiley on Sunday afternoon my temps are up too. :)


----------



## RNmommy

Mk - Maybe its bacterial vaginosis. Its a common vaginal infection. Thats a classic sign of it. It can be treated with some antibiotics if its bad enough. Thats my guess. Either that or your hubby is working you too hard. :rofl:

Kasi - Have you O'd yet this cycle???

Rae - How are you doing??

Pink - I would skip psychic too. She might say something to upset you. As far as when to tell everyone, thats your choice. Hubby didn't want to tell anyone right away but we did tell immediate family the weekend we found out, before I even went to doctors. we've told a couple of more people since then. I think he'll be a little more at ease with telling people now that I've seen the heartbeat and everything on ultrasound. I told everyone right away with my son too. Hubby was worried about having to explain things to people if something bad happened, but I'd rather have family support than have to suffer alone if God forbid something happened. So, we'll probably wait a couple of more weeks before we tell more people. Hope that helps....I know I rambled. LOL!

Kendra - YAY for EWCM and :sex: !!!!!!!!!!!!! FX for you!

Baby - Maybe it was implantation bleeding?!!!!! FX!

Lisa - That story was cute about the kids!!! You'll hear those words before you know it!!!!


As for me....Had doctor appt this morning. He didn't do anymore bloodwork or anything. I gave him my paperwork from the hospital showing my hcg levels and other bloodwork. He did my ultrasound and it showed my little peanut. He had to look around for a few minutes and I was getting very nervous. But he found my beanie, snuggled in good. First measurement showed 6w6d but then he moved the wand around and measured again and it measured 7w1d which it exactly what I am. Go me! LOL!
Got to see the little flickering heartbeat and got to hear it too! It was awesome! Heartrate was in the 150's. Doc said everything looks great and I go back in 1 month. I can't wait. I'll get to see something that actually looks like a baby then. LOL!

Sorry if I missed anyone....HOw is everyone doing today???


----------



## mk8

Yay Kasi! :) Is this the first time you have O'd since TTC?

RN- how are you doing mama of two to be? :) Thanks for responding... I think it could be BV also. I recall having it years ago (incidently with DH when we started going out due to too much action I imagine!) I didn't take anything though and I think it went away (I had a bit of an itch so went to a clinic). Blimmin infections. Grrr.


----------



## Lisa92881

Mk8 - Not sure about that, but if you've had BV before I'd say that's prob what it is. 

RN - Your baby is the size of a blueberry! :happydance: Is it weird how excited I get when your ticker changes?!?! :haha: Glad your appt went well. It absolutely amazes me that they can calculate pregnancy to the day!

Kasi & Cali - Hooray!! Hope you caught that eggie!

Nothing new to report here. Going absolutely crazy waiting to ovulate. Last night I told my husband we should BD in case I ovulate soon. So, we go upstairs, and somehow during the 30 second walk upstairs I got completely bummed out and fed up about the whole TTC thing...and by the time we got upstairs I was like NEVER MIND I DON'T FEEL LIKE IT ANYMORE! :rofl: Luckily my husband laughed at my craziness and wasn't annoyed. Going to try to rally tonight. It's so disheartening to feel like we should be BD'ing "just in case" when I have no idea when I will ov! :dohh:


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh my word. Just signed onto Facebook to see that a friend who got married in Nov (a month after me) just announced her pregnany. My husband was walking into the room as I read it...and had no idea what was going on when I suddenly burst into tears. Wow, I've gotten bummed out and had a few teary moments...but never have I burst into such a serious cry. Well, I guess that was going to happen soon enough, eh?? :cry:


----------



## CaliGirl35

mk8- FX for lots of goon news on Thursday! Keep us posted! Not sure about the other issue, but pay attention to it, and maybe ask the Dr. on Thurs?

Rn- awesome news!!!! Thats fantastic! How exciting to be able to see and hear all at the same time! :) 

Lisa- sorry about your cry hun... but that was a funny story about last night, as I have been there too! lol What CD are you on again? Are you sure that you have not O'd yet?

I finally got a call back from my Dr. office today to learn what the actual size of my follicles were... one was 1.7cm and the other 1.6cm which is 17 and 16 and that was on CD12.... so I guess thats good??


----------



## kasigirl

mk8 said:


> Yay Kasi! :) Is this the first time you have O'd since TTC?
> 
> RN- how are you doing mama of two to be? :) Thanks for responding... I think it could be BV also. I recall having it years ago (incidently with DH when we started going out due to too much action I imagine!) I didn't take anything though and I think it went away (I had a bit of an itch so went to a clinic). Blimmin infections. Grrr.

Mk8, I am ovulating every month it's just that my cycles have been a bit crazy.. I am hoping that this is my month and that the Femara has extended my luteal phase. If it hasn't then it really hasn't fixed anything! :(


----------



## raelynn

Nothing exciting going on here. Still waiting for something...anything to end this cycle. I had some more spotting today but it didn't last long and only when wiping, nothing actually came out. I'm trying to be patient until I see the doc but it is hard when I know that obviously something is not right. Trying to stick with the weight loss plan though just so I have something to occupy myself with and so I'm in good shape to hopefully help things along.


----------



## pinkanhopeful

Hi ladies, well i decided not to go to the pyschic and the friend actually cant go anyway so I dont have to tell her anyway this week, we have told close family and I had to tell work cos of the job I do (dealing with cytotoxic drugs - risk assessment done and they gonna keep me away from it all). Got dr appointment on monday so will let you all know how that goes on


----------



## RNmommy

Pink - Im glad you didn't go. I would hate it if that psychic said something that would have made you worry. I can't wait to hear about your doctor visit!


----------



## Lisa92881

Cali - I'm on CD 41. I think my ticker will say it's time to test....NOT! Pretty sure I haven't ov'd, been using OPKs and haven't gotten a positive (I did my last 2 cycles) or had ovulation pains, which I def had last month and I think the month before. Blah. Crappy week!! :(


----------



## CaliGirl35

Sorry for the crappy week :(

TBH- even though I had the +opk... I am not convinced that I did O... even having seen the follicles. Nothing else about my body felt like it was O time?! So confusing... and most likely even if I did... we missed it with no Bding on Monday or last night! I do feel that I will be on another clomid round next month.. af due on the 12th..


----------



## raelynn

Well spotting day two for me. Not sure what is up. I want it to be AF but it is definitely not heavy enough to be anything but spotting. Feel kinda weird too. Ugh could AF just get here so I can start over??


----------



## RNmommy

Oh Rae - Thats such a long cycle! I hope you either get a BFP or get AF soon so you at least know whats going on! :hugs:

Cali - Im sure you O'd especially if you saw the follicles. FX you get your BFP on your first round of Clomid!!!

Lisa - Maybe you missed your surge? You know, prior to TTC I never noticed O pains or twinges. Maybe you just didn't feel them this cycle? Do you think that could be? I hope you O'd and just didn't realize it. FX!


----------



## mk8

Hello beanstalkers! 

Lisa- sorry to hear that you are having crappy week. Hang in there honey. 

Pink- glad you didnt hit the psychic :) good luck with the scan on mon. so exciting!

RN- how are you doing mama?

Cali- you OK hun? i think you did O. with those follicles you MUST have done! Good luck to getting that BFP this month. I am so pleased to see that the bumper stickers are growing. GO GO GO! 

Rae- chin up honey. i am keeping all fingers and toes crossed that this is implantation bleeding you are already with child! but if not, no bother, just means that AF is on its way soon :) 

Kasi- I really hope you have a nice long LP this cycle then dont get a period for another 9 months ;) 

As for me, girls, I am cancer free! YEAH! went to the doctors surgery. i was pretty chilled when i got there. got there 30 mins early dying to pee, checked in and was about to rush to the ladies when my name popped up on the screen to tell me the doc will see me now. I thought "uh oh... why is he seeing me as soon as i arrive... 30 mins early...not good". turns out he just didnt have any patients! haha. He told me that everything was fine. He said my androgen index was slightly elevated (this checks for PCOS) but the internal ultrasound confirmed no cysts so I am in the clear on that front. He also tested my thyroid and he said thats normal (yeah!). he tested my hormone levels (LH and FSH) and said he couldnt tell if something was wrong because it depends on where in my cycle i am on. those hormones apparently fluctuate throughout the month. he said you test if you are O with blood tests on CD2 and again on CD14/15 and he wasnt willing me to put me forward for that as he wants me to try a bit longer (hmpf). I saw my uterus lining was thin but I recall the scanning guy asking me where in my cycle I was during my scan (CD9) and I had finished my period 3 days before so I guess it was building up? He asked me what my periods were like. (day one light, then heavy, then medium, then light- they have overall been lighter than "normal" since I started TTC). I also mentioned the fishy smell (which I had last year, mainly after BD but it's gone this week). Doc said it sounds like it was a bacterial infection that my body fought off by myself. He said they dont prescribe anything (antibiotics) unless it doesnt go away. 

So that's me! 

Not sure what the next plan of action is... Discussed with DH and asked if he wanted to do SA with his doc... he said "maybe" but that he was busy at work. perhaps hes a bit nervous about it. i dont want to push it so am going to leave it for now and see what happens in the next couple of months. 

x


----------



## kasigirl

woo hoo! great news!


----------



## kasigirl

alright ladies! for the last 2 days I have been peeing 4 times a day at work, I know its way to early to think tho' ous a good sign but what do you think? I'm not drinking any more than normal either!


----------



## KendraNoell

mk8 said:


> Hey girls, need a bit of moan so here I am. Feeling rather low right now. It's my 6th month of trying and whilst I know many ladies have been trying longer, I'm starting to seriously wonder whether something is wrong. Our Bd timing seems spot on and I appear to be ovulating. My luteal phase isn't ideal, but at 10-12 days, I don't think it should be a hindrance. I have my bloods and internal ultrasound results this Thursday, so will see what they say. If scan shows no cysts (doc was worried about pains I'm having so wanted to check for ovarian cancer) and bloods indicate good Lh, fsh (folicle stimulating hormone) and progesterone levels, id be relieved, but what then? Why arent I pregnant yet? Are my tubes blocked? Is dh sperm ok? What can we do? if tubes are blocked, it seems tough to conceive. If hubbys sperm isn't "normal', he will be crushed. And i can't bear to see that. Also, I hear low motility is hard to treat. Sigh. As you can see, im fretting.

This is where I am too. Went to Dr after 8 months of trying, all bloods and u/s came back normal, hubby is ok with testing, he was overseas several times and who knows what the stuff over in Iraq can do to your body, and so we are waiting a couple more months before getting an analysis done on him. I wouldn't jump the gun on your hubby being devastated about low motility, it doesn't have to be super low, maybe its just lower than average and because of that its just going to take a little longer. As long as he's got something swimming around in there there is always a chance, and it doesn't make him any less of a man.



Lisa92881 said:


> Mk8 - Not sure about that, but if you've had BV before I'd say that's prob what it is.
> 
> RN - Your baby is the size of a blueberry! :happydance: Is it weird how excited I get when your ticker changes?!?! :haha: Glad your appt went well. It absolutely amazes me that they can calculate pregnancy to the day!
> 
> Kasi & Cali - Hooray!! Hope you caught that eggie!
> 
> Nothing new to report here. Going absolutely crazy waiting to ovulate. Last night I told my husband we should BD in case I ovulate soon. So, we go upstairs, and somehow during the 30 second walk upstairs I got completely bummed out and fed up about the whole TTC thing...and by the time we got upstairs I was like NEVER MIND I DON'T FEEL LIKE IT ANYMORE! :rofl: Luckily my husband laughed at my craziness and wasn't annoyed. Going to try to rally tonight. It's so disheartening to feel like we should be BD'ing "just in case" when I have no idea when I will ov! :dohh:

Haha sounds just like me. We only DTD once in my fertile period, two days before I ovulated, and haven't since, so I'm hoping it was enough, and honestly this month I really don't care. With my birthday coming up if I'm not pregnant I want to go and get some drinks!



kasigirl said:


> alright ladies! for the last 2 days I have been peeing 4 times a day at work, I know its way to early to think tho' ous a good sign but what do you think? I'm not drinking any more than normal either!

Eh I pee once an hour as it is so I try not to use that as a symptom... peeing a lot can be a symptom of soooo many things, like a UTI or diabetes or whatever... don't stress it!


----------



## KendraNoell

Been feeling pretty crappy, and new symptom this month... CM after ovulation. I get CM for about 2 days and that's it- never anything when I wipe after O. Well I am still wiping EWCM so its very interesting.


----------



## Chatnoir

Hi ladies!
Newish to the sight! Been ttc since December 10 but sine then my periods have been really irregular which is really unusual for me. I've used ovulation tests twice but never got a positive, I'm now using the clear blue monitor. I'm on day 17 and still no peak! Really starting to get down about it all! See pregnant women everyday and baby adverts all over tv!! How do u stay positive? 
My dad mentioned the other day that my nan and aunt both have thyroid problems which I googled and it came up that it can cause irregular periods and problems during pregnancy so I've booked an appointment at my gps to have it checked. I don't think there is anything wrong, but want to feel like I'm doing something you know?! 
I'm worried about my periods suddenly being irregular I don't understand y! 
I def thought we would b preggers by now and it's really getting me down that I'm not!


----------



## raelynn

Chatnoir said:


> Hi ladies!
> Newish to the sight! Been ttc since December 10 but sine then my periods have been really irregular which is really unusual for me. I've used ovulation tests twice but never got a positive, I'm now using the clear blue monitor. I'm on day 17 and still no peak! Really starting to get down about it all! See pregnant women everyday and baby adverts all over tv!! How do u stay positive?
> My dad mentioned the other day that my nan and aunt both have thyroid problems which I googled and it came up that it can cause irregular periods and problems during pregnancy so I've booked an appointment at my gps to have it checked. I don't think there is anything wrong, but want to feel like I'm doing something you know?!
> I'm worried about my periods suddenly being irregular I don't understand y!
> I def thought we would b preggers by now and it's really getting me down that I'm not!

Welcome chatnoir! I understand how you feel with the irregular periods. I'm on day 80-something since my last AF. I'm sure you're not as extreme as I am but knowing that I'm going to the doctor soon to have everything checked out is the only thing keeping me sane so it is good you have already scheduled that. I think all of us are in the same boat...thinking it was going to be a quick and easy thing to get pregnant and finding out it really isn't. Best of luck to you!


----------



## mk8

hey girls

welcome chatnoir. have you been to the docs at all to get tests? 

rae- hows the cycle going hun?


----------



## CaliGirl35

Mk8- SO happy to hear you had great news!!! thats fantastic!! 

Kendra- I have heard that the ewcm more or again after o is a good sign?! FX 

Hi Chatnoir, Welcome! I would def make an appt... maybe start with asking for a progesterone test to see if you are even O'ing... and then take it from there? GL

Kasi- the same exact thing is happening to me?! I am linking it to the clomid? I think maybe thats whats causing it for me, but idk? I don't feel like this was my month.... still having that weird pulling, tightening sensation in my lower belly area... uterus area... I also am thinking that is a clomid side affect? Just a guess...... Other than that..., nothing new to report here. 

How is everybody doing?


----------



## raelynn

mk8 said:


> hey girls
> 
> welcome chatnoir. have you been to the docs at all to get tests?
> 
> rae- hows the cycle going hun?

Cycle sucks! I have no clue what is going on. I had 2 days of really light spotting and some very very mild cramping and now back to nothing. My temps are still pretty low too. I don't know...still just waiting to see the doc so I can get going with something. :shrug: On the plus side, I lost 3 pounds this week! Which is awesome since I've been losing 1lb or less the last few weeks. I cut way back on carbs since that is supposed to help if you have PCOS/insulin resistance and I guess that helped. :happydance:


----------



## Lisa92881

Mk8- Woohoo! I'm glad everything went ok and you can stop worrying about cancer. Hope things continue in the right direction for you! :happydance:

Kendra - Yeah, FX that the extra CM is a good sign for you this month!!

Kasi - I pee like 4-6 times during a typical work day, lol, but if that's more than normal for you it may be a very good sign!! :thumbup:

Rae - Apparently my body wants to compete with yours for longest cycle. :dohh:

Stilllll waiting to ovulate. I'm trying to take it as a positive sign from above that I haven't, and that this cycle is longer than the last few for a reason. We are going on a booze cruise around Boston Harbor tomorrow night with a bunch of friends, and then next weekend I am going to a concert. Soo, maybe it's just a little divine intervention, and I'm just meant to have a few more weekends of fun before ovulating, catching the egg, and not drinking for 9 months. Everything happens for a reason, right? :winkwink:


----------



## raelynn

Absolutely, Lisa! Have fun while you still can!


----------



## KendraNoell

Still have ewcm every time I wipe and pains in my lower abdomen today...


----------



## CaliGirl35

Kendra- is your ticker right? When was your last af?

Rae- 3lbs in a week?! Thats awesome! Good for you!!

Lisa- have fun on your booze cruise! That should be a great time!? 

Nothing new to report here... except I think I did do something a little stupid.... last night we had a few friends over and everybody wanted to go in the hot tub, so I did too... now today I am hating myself for it... temp said it was 101 but nobody believed it was that warm... I really don't think this is my month, but on the weird off chance of what if... that was really stupid of me huh?! :(


----------



## gueyilla1985

Sorry i have not been on but i finally got my house stuff and i have been unpacking. but today is CD1 for me. i had some light light blood last night but it full blown today. so i guess today would be cd1 who knows lol Oh yeah and i have my blood work done on monday!!... how are all you ladies doing?


----------



## KendraNoell

CaliGirl35 said:


> Kendra- is your ticker right? When was your last af?
> 
> Rae- 3lbs in a week?! Thats awesome! Good for you!!
> 
> Lisa- have fun on your booze cruise! That should be a great time!?
> 
> Nothing new to report here... except I think I did do something a little stupid.... last night we had a few friends over and everybody wanted to go in the hot tub, so I did too... now today I am hating myself for it... temp said it was 101 but nobody believed it was that warm... I really don't think this is my month, but on the weird off chance of what if... that was really stupid of me huh?! :(

I'm pretty sure my ticker is right I may be 1 DPO higher though.


----------



## mk8

gueyilla1985 said:


> Sorry i have not been on but i finally got my house stuff and i have been unpacking. but today is CD1 for me. i had some light light blood last night but it full blown today. so i guess today would be cd1 who knows lol Oh yeah and i have my blood work done on monday!!... how are all you ladies doing?

good luck with the appointment! will be interesting to see if the bloods do confirm pcos. also, was thinking, if it does, perhaps ask for an ultrasound to check them too. i heard that some docs are a bit too quick to diagnose pcos when it isn't that necessarily. apparently certain levels in the bloods can be elevated but doesnt necessarily mean pcos. good luck with mon!


----------



## RNmommy

I'm sorry ladies that I haven't been on here a lot lately. I have been SO sick. I throw up nonstop. I do manage to keep some things down, but most of it comes right back up. 
:sick:

And running around in the ER is not an easy thing to do. I basically can't eat because if I do, I'll be puking every 20 min. 
Its def gotten worse in the past couple of days. I puke all day long. And my poor husband....I haven't been able to give him hardly any attention. 

I think I might actually lay down again....I feel like poop. 

I'll have to do some catching up later. Hope everyone is doing ok!


----------



## kasigirl

RNmommy said:


> I'm sorry ladies that I haven't been on here a lot lately. I have been SO sick. I throw up nonstop. I do manage to keep some things down, but most of it comes right back up.
> :sick:
> 
> And running around in the ER is not an easy thing to do. I basically can't eat because if I do, I'll be puking every 20 min.
> Its def gotten worse in the past couple of days. I puke all day long. And my poor husband....I haven't been able to give him hardly any attention.
> 
> I think I might actually lay down again....I feel like poop.
> 
> I'll have to do some catching up later. Hope everyone is doing ok!


Feel better soon! :)


----------



## kasigirl

Happy Sunday ladies! :)

So today is CD 21 for me... I ovulated on day 15 and am 6dpo today. Fingers crossed that my LP extends this month with the Femara! :) I don't feel like I am ready to start AF, but I have had a cold all weekend, so I may just be more focused on that than my body! 

How is everyone else doing? Sorry I don't get on much. I work a lot during the week with little time to check B&B and when I do it's normally from my phone which can be a pain to type on. I love catching up on how everyone is doing though and its' funny how close I feel I have become with you all listening to everything that is going on in your lives right now...

I hope everyone is doing well! It was 106 degrees here today.... really wishing we had a pool right now!


----------



## KendraNoell

Oh no RN the MS got you, so sorry!


----------



## gueyilla1985

mk8 said:


> gueyilla1985 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry i have not been on but i finally got my house stuff and i have been unpacking. but today is CD1 for me. i had some light light blood last night but it full blown today. so i guess today would be cd1 who knows lol Oh yeah and i have my blood work done on monday!!... how are all you ladies doing?
> 
> good luck with the appointment! will be interesting to see if the bloods do confirm pcos. also, was thinking, if it does, perhaps ask for an ultrasound to check them too. i heard that some docs are a bit too quick to diagnose pcos when it isn't that necessarily. apparently certain levels in the bloods can be elevated but doesnt necessarily mean pcos. good luck with mon!Click to expand...

after i went in the 2nd time and she did a quick us she sadi that she does not think i have pcos but that the reason im not getting preggo is that i have a thin utern linning so she put me on vit e and baby asprin


----------



## Hotpink

Do you ladies mind me joining you?


----------



## mk8

Hey girls

Hope you all had a good weekend. 

Rn, sorry to hear of ms being so bad. Hope you get over it soon. Big hugs. 

Kasi, really hope that your lp hikes up.:)

Gueyilla, ahh interesting. So no pcos, yeah! Take it you are off metformin now? Also, how "thin" was your lining? And do you have light periods? My us showed a "thin lining"- 7mm on cd 9. Is that acceptable? Doc didnt raise it as an issue but I saw it in the report in a fleeting moment. 

Welcome hotpink.


----------



## Chatnoir

Hi all! 
Justgot back from my appointment with GP. Told her about my irrgular cycle, family history of thyroid problems, and that my ovulation tests showed zipped! She said although they usually make u wait a year before running test she said there was no harm doing some investigating! So I've got to have a blood test next month on day 21 of my cycle! So am glad that i am on the path to getting things sorted (fingers crossed) :)


----------



## mk8

Great news chatnoir, hopefully they will be able to help.:)


----------



## pinkanhopeful

RNmommy said:


> Pink - Im glad you didn't go. I would hate it if that psychic said something that would have made you worry. I can't wait to hear about your doctor visit!

Hey RN - went to dr's tonight and he just spoke to me about what to eat and what not to eat, asked about drinking and smoking ~(neither of which i do~) then he just listened to heart, lungs and felt my tummy and did my blood pressure. He then filled out a form for my booking in appointment with the midwife with should hopefully be in 2-3 weeks time so just got to relax for the time being


----------



## mk8

pink- very exciting stuff! :) what happens at the midwife appt? they dont do a scan until 3 months right? 

ohhhh i cannot wait to see the little bubba's ultrasound. heh heh.


----------



## gueyilla1985

mk8 said:


> Hey girls
> 
> Hope you all had a good weekend.
> 
> Rn, sorry to hear of ms being so bad. Hope you get over it soon. Big hugs.
> 
> Kasi, really hope that your lp hikes up.:)
> 
> Gueyilla, ahh interesting. So no pcos, yeah! Take it you are off metformin now? Also, how "thin" was your lining? And do you have light periods? My us showed a "thin lining"- 7mm on cd 9. Is that acceptable? Doc didnt raise it as an issue but I saw it in the report in a fleeting moment.
> 
> Welcome hotpink.

my linning was on 5mm on cd 34 so very thin. i jave periods that only last for 5 maybe 7 if you count light spotting. yes i have stopped the metformin but i got to go get blood work done tomorrow i should have done it today but i did fast.


----------



## KendraNoell

gueyilla1985 said:


> mk8 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls
> 
> Hope you all had a good weekend.
> 
> Rn, sorry to hear of ms being so bad. Hope you get over it soon. Big hugs.
> 
> Kasi, really hope that your lp hikes up.:)
> 
> Gueyilla, ahh interesting. So no pcos, yeah! Take it you are off metformin now? Also, how "thin" was your lining? And do you have light periods? My us showed a "thin lining"- 7mm on cd 9. Is that acceptable? Doc didnt raise it as an issue but I saw it in the report in a fleeting moment.
> 
> Welcome hotpink.
> 
> my linning was on 5mm on cd 34 so very thin. i jave periods that only last for 5 maybe 7 if you count light spotting. yes i have stopped the metformin but i got to go get blood work done tomorrow i should have done it today but i did fast.Click to expand...

my lining must be super thin then because my periods last less than a day. not that i'm complaining :thumbup:


----------



## kasigirl

good morning ladies!
ok so for the last two days I have had a mild backache and this morning I thought maybe af would show her ugly head but instead its a ton of egg white cm! my cervix is also soft and high! I am 100% sure I ovulated last week, take a look at my chart.! I dont normally get backaches before af either. any thoughts?


----------



## Hotpink

10-11dpo both are :bfn:'s


----------



## mk8

Sorry hot pink. Hang in there. On to the next cycle. 

Rn, pink- how r u hot Mamas doing? 

Gueyilla, your periods last 5 days? Thats quite long (but normal right)? Or do you have super light periods? 

Reckon is a great sign kasi! Go join those hot mamas! Lots of luck to you.


----------



## kasigirl

mk8 said:


> Sorry hot pink. Hang in there. On to the next cycle.
> 
> Rn, pink- how r u hot Mamas doing?
> 
> Gueyilla, your periods last 5 days? Thats quite long (but normal right)? Or do you have super light periods?
> 
> Reckon is a great sign kasi! Go join those hot mamas! Lots of luck to you.

I sure hope so! trying not to get my hopes up though!


----------



## Lisa92881

Did one of you girls say you're taking Provera?? Saw it mentioned on another thread, and from what I'm reading online it's used to regulate periods?? Wondering if that's something I should look into further.


----------



## gueyilla1985

mk8 said:


> Sorry hot pink. Hang in there. On to the next cycle.
> 
> Rn, pink- how r u hot Mamas doing?
> 
> Gueyilla, your periods last 5 days? Thats quite long (but normal right)? Or do you have super light periods?
> 
> Reckon is a great sign kasi! Go join those hot mamas! Lots of luck to you.

Usually i had them for 7 + days which for me was normal now im on cd 4 and im having light brown spotting meaning im almost done and those days where super light.


----------



## gueyilla1985

i have to go in at cd17 to get an ultrasound to see if im ov on my own, and i also went to get my blood work done.


----------



## Hotpink

I have mine 2-4 days then14/15 day later I Ovulate


----------



## kasigirl

I am taking Femara to help with ovulation.... not Provera.... not sure if anyone else is though.


----------



## KendraNoell

kasi- ewcm always is a good thing this late in the game i believe. i think high and soft is a good thing or maybe its low and soft...

ok ladies i am soooo trying not to symptom spot but OMG! sooooo crampy and twingy the last two days. feeling cramps on both sides of my pelvis and lots of twinges in my belly button area. super moody, tired, FORGETFUL... gah I want to test!!!


----------



## kasigirl

KendraNoell said:


> kasi- ewcm always is a good thing this late in the game i believe. i think high and soft is a good thing or maybe its low and soft...
> 
> ok ladies i am soooo trying not to symptom spot but OMG! sooooo crampy and twingy the last two days. feeling cramps on both sides of my pelvis and lots of twinges in my belly button area. super moody, tired, FORGETFUL... gah I want to test!!!

i sure hope so! today is cd23 and I am 8 days post ovulation I dont think af will appear today which would be my longest luteal phase since I started tracking in january! oh I ho pethis is my month!


----------



## RNmommy

Kasi - YAY for a longer luteal phase!!!! I think this is your month!!!! FX

Lisa - Provera is used to bring on your period. Usually a doc will give you Provera to start AF if it's been a while since you've had a period. You're supposed to start AF 7-14 days after the Provera. Then they usually put you on Femara or Clomid to get you to ovulate and regulate your cycles. 
Hope that helps!

Kendra - Have you tested yet?

Hot PInk - Sorry about the BFN. There's still time. 


Ladies - I am still so so so sick. I finally gave in and called my doc yesterday. He called in a prescription of Zofran 8mg. I took it twice yesterday and I still threw up ALL day yesterday. I can't keep anything down. And its starting to wear me out. I feel so weak & tired all the time. 
I threw up so bad yesterday afternoon that I almost choked on it. I couldn't catch my breath. It scared the crap out of me. UGH!


----------



## Hotpink

AF is due today cramping here and there :bfn: still temps been dropping four days now ...


----------



## kasigirl

hiya ladies! 

today is cd24 for me, I am 9 days post ovulation and no signs of af! so excited as I made it to 9days post ovulation! woo hoo! fingers crossed the witch stays away!


----------



## gueyilla1985

I hope that you all get a :bfp: Good Luck!!!!


----------



## mk8

hey girls

checking in to see how you are all doing. 

hotpink- im sorry honey. hang in there and just enjoy spending quality time with dh in the meantime. 

gueyilla- thanks hon!


----------



## kasigirl

gueyilla1985 said:


> I hope that you all get a :bfp: Good Luck!!!!



thanks! hopefully you do too!


----------



## CaliGirl35

kasigirl said:


> hiya ladies!
> 
> today is cd24 for me, I am 9 days post ovulation and no signs of af! so excited as I made it to 9days post ovulation! woo hoo! fingers crossed the witch stays away!

Kasi- Thats great!!! I hope you get your BFP!!!! FX for you!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## kasigirl

Thanks Cali! I have had a back ache for three days and a minor ache near my right ovary. no clue what this means!


----------



## CaliGirl35

Do you have sore boobs or anything? Cramping at all? Have you tested?!

I am really not feeling anything... I still have that weird feeling of like a pulling or just overall tightness, but I am sure that is from the clomid.. and I am bloated, but I think thats cause af is near.. I am not even going to test till I get back from camping.. since the clomid can make your AF late... there is not point... I am not due for af till next week while we are gone... so I figure if I still don't have af when I get home I will test then?!


----------



## RNmommy

Hey Cali - The Clomid didn't make my AF late the first cycle, it actually made it show up on time. Im not 100% sure though if it can make you late, cause I only had it for 2 cycles. But the pulling and twinges and stuff, I had that the month I got my BFP!!!!
I had low backaches and the cramping, pulling, twinges, all that. Sore bbs, prominent veins in my chest and arms. 
My low abd felt tired, thats the only way I can think to describe it. If I moved around too much it felt like I had just done 100 crunches. Weird!!!

Im keeping my fingers crossed for all my girls!!!!! BFPs this month!!!!!!!!!

Kasi - Im so excited for you!!! This has got to mean BFP!!!!!! FX!


----------



## kasigirl

oh my gosh ladies I sure hope so! I havent had sore bbs but I just feel a bit weird down in my lower abdomen! that and the backaches. I have cheap ics at home but so far negative! I will probably not test until the 12th with a good pg test if af hasnt arrived by then. :happydance:


----------



## kasigirl

rn are you feeling any better?


----------



## Lisa92881

RN - Hope you're feeling better, glad you got some meds. Sorry that little beanie is giving you a rough time!! :hugs:

Kasi - Yay! FX for you!!

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all doing well. Nothing new to report here. So frustrating. :nope: On a positive note, the booze cruise was so much fun. I've attached a pic to show that it all worked out for the best that I didn't have a little bean. :haha: I'm on the left, apparently very excited about something, haha, with my friend Kristen, not too sure what her face is all about. :rofl: Hope the pic makes you all smile!!! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







DSC00897.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kasigirl

Lisa92881 said:


> RN - Hope you're feeling better, glad you got some meds. Sorry that little beanie is giving you a rough time!! :hugs:
> 
> Kasi - Yay! FX for you!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi to everyone else, hope you're all doing well. Nothing new to report here. So frustrating. :nope: On a positive note, the booze cruise was so much fun. I've attached a pic to show that it all worked out for the best that I didn't have a little bean. :haha: I'm on the left, apparently very excited about something, haha, with my friend Kristen, not too sure what her face is all about. :rofl: Hope the pic makes you all smile!!! :thumbup:

Lisa it looks like you had a great time! :) 

Thanks for the FX! I will take whatever I can get... It's been 10 loooooong cycles for me so far!


----------



## KendraNoell

tested this morning and BFN... wasn't expecting a miracle though LOL... symptoms have pretty much gone but I've seen lots of BFP's happen that way!


----------



## gueyilla1985

Looks like you had a fun night with the girls... wish i could have joined you hehehe

well i got some of my bloodwork back but i dont know what it means... err here goes
LOL.... h yeah i fasted for 12+ hours before i did it..
Progesterone 0.7 ng/mL 
Estradiol 40 pg/mL 
Cholesterol 168 Desirable: <200 mg/dL 
Triglycerides 114 <150 mg/dL 
HDL-Cholesterol 42 >=40 mg/dL
LDL-Cholesterol 103 <100 Optimal* mg/dL 
Chol/HDL Ratio 4.0 <5.0 RATIO 
Hemoglobin A1c 5.9 % 
Estimated Average Glucose 123 mg/dl 
White Blood Count 9.3 3.8-10.8 x10(9)/L 
Red Blood Cell Count 4.40 3.60-5.40 x10(12)/L
Hemoglobin 13.1 12.0-16.0 gm/dL 
Hematocrit 38.6 36.0-48.0 % 
MCV 87.8 82.0-101.0 fL 
MCH 29.7 26.0-34.0 pg 
MCHC 33.8 32.0-36.0 gm/dL
Neutrophil 59 40-80 % 
Band NORM 0-6 % 
Lymphocyte 33 12-44 % 
Monocyte 4 0-12 % 
Eosinophil 3 0-7 % 
Basophil 1 0-2 % 
Platelet Count 383 140-440 x10(9)/L 
RBC Morphology NORM 
Abs Neutrophils 5.47 1.80-7.70 x10(9)/L 
RDW 13.1 <14.5 % 

I know its alot but i dont know what matters hehehe oh yeah and that is not all im still waiting on some.


----------



## mk8

Quick update, no boob ache till cd24 (usually get cd21) was hopeful, then panicky, now sad. Slightly pinky brown tinged cm. Af due tomo or sat. Feel rubbish. I'm sorry for this negative post girls but I just feel like a failure right now.


----------



## CaliGirl35

Lisa- looks like you had a great time! 

Kendra- Hang in there your not out unless af arrives! FX 

Gueyilla- looks like you need clomid based on your progesterone levels...I am not sure what the other stuff means, sorry..

Mk8- I hope its not af coming! FX for you hun

Kasi- anything new?

Rn- how you feeling? 

As for me... we will see.... I have been cramping, so I really feel like af is a coming.. I took two tests this week, and both were BFN's...last one I took was on Tuesday. I am going to take two more before we leave to go camping... if I am, it will for sure show by then!! I am going to take one today, and another Saturday if no af by then... we leave Sunday morning....


----------



## RNmommy

Cali - I swore AF was gonna get me before I got my BFP. My cramps felt just like AF cramps!!!! FX for you hun!!!

I still feel like poop. The medicine is not working. I took 2 of the 8mg Zofran pills the day before yesterday and they didn't help at all. I still puked ALL day. So we're going on 6 days without being able to keep anything down. Well, I kept some mashed potatoes down yesterday at work, but thats it. 

I AM SOOOOOOO HUNGRY!!!! And my diaphragm is hurting so bad from all the puking! 

I hope everyone is doing good. 

Kendra - Sorry about the BFN, but you've still got time. 

Gueyilla - I posted something on the other thread about your blood work. But it all looks fine. Im not familiar with the first two hormone tests, but the rest is perfect.


----------



## mk8

Def AF coming tomorrow... came earlier too- CD26 today! That means I had a super short LP (I think- didnt temp or OPK but based on EWCM). I think my LP will be 10 days!

Anyway, I hope everybody is doing ok. x


----------



## kasigirl

great news mk8! 

well ladies today is cd25 and I have made it to 10 dpo ! so excited! still no sighn of af!


----------



## CaliGirl35

Ok girls... took another test.. BFN. So pretty sure I am out... now I just want af to show up so I can move on to my next clomid cycle!! today is 11dpo.... going to test again on Sat. if no af and if that is another negative.. then I will know for sure its a no this month...


----------



## mk8

Hi girls,

Cali- sorry about the BFN. Huge hugs. 

I just got off the phone with my mother. I love her but it was probably one of the worst things telling her I am TTC. I am on the 6th cycle- AF due tomorrow for sure (so then on to cycle 7). Never been pregnant. Can I conceive? Will I ever be able to have a baby? Obviously a long of angst going on here. And what does mum say? "Well normal people get pregnant right away. So one does suspect". "You are going to be 32 next year... I hope that it will be OK if you get pregnant". Nice. I was so angry. My mum is old and she doesnt mean to be nasty at all, but she has no tact. I got off the phone in tears. I am angry with myself because I feel I have waited too long sometimes. I wanted to try this time last year but hubby wanted to wait until we got married and when he got a promotion so financially we were more secure. All sensible but I just cant help feeling life's unfair sometimes. I see his benefit scrounging brother and similarly lazy fiance who had two kids just like that. My hubby and his dad had to support them for a while. 

Sorry for the negative vibes girls, I just had to tell someone and given I havent told friends we are TTC, I kinda have nobody to speak to. Plus, I dont think any friends will have the perfect thing to say. 

Hope you ladies are feeling more positive than I. Hugs to all!


----------



## Chatnoir

Hey mk8!
Try not to to best urself up! I'm 26 and on cycle 5, coming into cycle 6 so I wouldn't worry about ur age do much. Women get pregnant alot older! Also who says what Is normal and what isn't! We all know it can take a year to get preggers, u just got t stay positive.
If u are worried y not go see ur doctor? Mine was so helpful and understanding when I spoke to them about my concerns.
You need to remember everything happens for a reason and you will get preggers when the time is right. 
Xx


----------



## Chatnoir

Hey mk8!
Try not to to best urself up! I'm 26 and on cycle 5, coming into cycle 6 so I wouldn't worry about ur age do much. Women get pregnant alot older! Also who says what Is normal and what isn't! We all know it can take a year to get preggers, u just got t stay positive.
If u are worried y not go see ur doctor? Mine was so helpful and understanding when I spoke to them about my concerns.
You need to remember everything happens for a reason and you will get preggers when the time is right. 
Xx


----------



## CaliGirl35

mk8- sorry you are having a rough day! But I just turned 33 in March, so I am still older than you... but I don't FEEL like I have waited to long... or that I'm even 33 already!! :haha:
But yes ttc after 30 may be a little harder... but we will get our BFP's... it may mean we get to try a little longer than we planned... but we will be so ready and excited when our time comes. Everything happens for a reason, and I am choosing to believe that my reason for another BFN is because that was not the baby we were meant to have... maybe next moth! In the meantime... yeah we get sad at every start if ANOTHER cycle... but we are entitled to!! We take a day or two to feel sorry for ourself, cause we are allowed, and then we pick ourself up, find our PMA and hope with FX for the next month to be "it"!! I hope your month is July!!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## CaliGirl35

lol! Chatnoir I was typing my message as you must have been posting yours!! :) hehe


----------



## raelynn

Ugh! CD 91 and still waiting...what is going on?? Went on a work trip today and our travel group were all talking about their kids. I felt very left out and then I saw these adorable little girls at the mall and felt like crying! I've been trying to be positive but really, no period in 3 months now?? How can I be excited about TTC when I can't even TTC since it is all just one big never ending cycle :cry:


----------



## CaliGirl35

Rae- can't you go get provera or something? When is your Dr. appt again?!


----------



## raelynn

I see the obgyn on the 21st. This is going to be my first visit with this doc and by the looks of it, I'm going to be dumping a whole lot on her at once.


----------



## CaliGirl35

Yeah... make a list so you don't forget anything.... I forget something EVERY TIME cause I don't make a list! grrr....I would see if she can do provera and clomid....


----------



## Lisa92881

Mk8 - Sorry you got upset. My mom doesn't even know we are TTC, I can't even bear to hear what her thoughts would be. Only a few close friends and my sister know. I also firmly believe that "everything happens for a reason" and that we have to have faith that there is a bigger plan for us. You will catch that bean when the time is right. That said, I totally understand the whole wondering if you missed your prime thing. I'll be 30 in just a few months and it does make me wonder. But, there have been LOTS of women get pregnant much older than us. Try and stay positive. 

Rae - I hear you, it's so irritating and disheartening. I'm always calculating how many times I should have had a chance to TTC and how many times I really have because of my stupid cycles. I think you have a dr appt at the end of the month, cause I do too, and I truly hope you get some answers. Remind me again how long you've been TTC?


----------



## raelynn

I've been TTC since the beginning of November. So...it'll be almost 8 months by the time I see the doc, and only 3 cycles so far...


----------



## Lisa92881

raelynn said:


> I've been TTC since the beginning of November. So...it'll be almost 8 months by the time I see the doc, and only 3 cycles so far...

Wow, too funny, same here! Well - I went off my bcp and had my period the last week of October. Then no period until Dec. Had no idea what was going on between then, so was kind of NTNP I guess. I've had 4 cycles so far including that one, this will be my 5th. My obgyn appt is the 28th. Guess we need to stick together, hehe! :hugs:


----------



## mk8

Good luck with your appointments ladies. Lisa, Rae, it sounds like there could be issues with ovulation and from what I have read, that's easy to fix for Clomid- very promising for you both. Hang in there girls.

Thanks for all your support. Hubby came home and gave me a cuddle- felt lovely :) Much better now. Thanks.


----------



## gueyilla1985

RNmommy said:


> Cali - I swore AF was gonna get me before I got my BFP. My cramps felt just like AF cramps!!!! FX for you hun!!!
> 
> I still feel like poop. The medicine is not working. I took 2 of the 8mg Zofran pills the day before yesterday and they didn't help at all. I still puked ALL day. So we're going on 6 days without being able to keep anything down. Well, I kept some mashed potatoes down yesterday at work, but thats it.
> 
> I AM SOOOOOOO HUNGRY!!!! And my diaphragm is hurting so bad from all the puking!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing good.
> 
> Kendra - Sorry about the BFN, but you've still got time.
> 
> Gueyilla - I posted something on the other thread about your blood work. But it all looks fine. Im not familiar with the first two hormone tests, but the rest is perfect.

My moms says that the worst you feel the healthier the baby is lol


----------



## kasigirl

Morning ladies,

I'm out... :( 

I dreaded taking my temp this morning because I just had a feeling... and of course my temp had dropped about .6 degrees. So I got up and went to the ladies and yep she reared her ugly head.

I am so upset! I really thought this would be my month. I guess if I have to look at the bright side the Femera did extend my luteal phase to 10 days that's 3 days longer than any of my other cycles..... but still completely drained and so tired of this. 

I hope cycle 11 is the one!


----------



## mk8

Im sorry kasi. I know its tough but as you say, great that your lp has lengthened. fx for cycle 11. 

Af arrived properly for me too. Sigh. Hope its lucky cycle number 7 for me! 

Im a bit concerned my lp was too short s9 have commenced b complex vits again. Used in cycle 4. 

I'm also worried I'm lacking ewcm, anyone tried fertilcm?

How are mums to be doing today?


----------



## raelynn

Lisa92881 said:


> raelynn said:
> 
> 
> I've been TTC since the beginning of November. So...it'll be almost 8 months by the time I see the doc, and only 3 cycles so far...
> 
> Wow, too funny, same here! Well - I went off my bcp and had my period the last week of October. Then no period until Dec. Had no idea what was going on between then, so was kind of NTNP I guess. I've had 4 cycles so far including that one, this will be my 5th. My obgyn appt is the 28th. Guess we need to stick together, hehe! :hugs:Click to expand...

Definitely! I'll even let you know how my doc visit goes so maybe you'll know what to expect. Hopefully it is a quick fix.


----------



## Lisa92881

Rae - Sounds good! :)

Kasi & Mk8 - Sorry girls. Next cycle will be the one! 

After a long week at work I'm about to head out to sit on the deck with a good book and a glass of wine. Happy Friday!! :thumbup:


----------



## mk8

Has anybody seen my BFP? Oh where art thou? Heh heh. Better spirits today as you can see. (in case wondering, No, I am not pregnant...)

Hope you are all doing OK.


----------



## pinkanhopeful

Hey ladies how is everyone doing????


----------



## kasigirl

hi pink! 
I am hanging in there! started cycle 11th yesterday... feeling a bit down but hopeful. How are you?


----------



## Hotpink

I'm doing pretty good... how about you ladies woohoo :sex:ing tonight but it to late this cycle...


----------



## mk8

hey girls

sorry to hear that you were a bit down kasi. hugs!

Hotpink- good to see you are in good spirits. 

I am doing oK today. CD3 and always more hopeful in the first half of the cycle. Though am wondering if there is something "wrong" given I am on cycle 7 now. Periods seem regular, I appear to be ovulating (OPKs and temps) and wondering if there is something wrong like spermy issues or blocked tubes. The latter appearing to be v hard to fix! Sigh. 

How are you doing pink? And you RN?


----------



## Chatnoir

I'm on day 28 today, not gonna test though until I am a week late!


----------



## KendraNoell

Chat why the heck wouldnt you test!?!?!?

Bfn this morning. Not gonna test for a cpl more days.


----------



## Chatnoir

Cos I'm fed up of getting negatives! My cycle is all over place so I could test now and get a negative but it could just be too early.


----------



## mk8

Kendra & Chat- I hope you just have shy positives right now. FX the BFPs come along in the next couple of days! :) What cycles are you on ladies?


----------



## Lisa92881

Well ladies I finally got my almost positive opk at 1pm, which means it will be positive later tonight!!! :wohoo: I'm on cd 52 (ish), I can't find my calendar where I keep track of my days. 

Here's the wierd part. I don't know if you guys remember me saying that there was a bigger plan happening, and someone was watching out for me and wanted me to have a few last weekends of fun, and that's why my egg is late. Last weekend was the booze cruise, last night was the concert, and today my positive opk happens - how crazy is that?! I can't get over it! I have a good feeling about this cycle! :thumbup:

So anyone that's my age (29) will appreciate this -- last night I saw New Kids on the Block & Backstreet boys at Fenway Park (where the Red Sox play). It was such a great show!!


----------



## gueyilla1985

how are all you ladies doing?

i had tender boobs they also feel a little swollen but i think that is just cause i am getting close to ov.. I am gonna start using my opk tomorrow i usuallt get a + on cd 17 so like in a week. i have been taking my vit e, baby asprin, and prenatals with folic acid so hope this cycle i get my :bfp:


----------



## kasigirl

Haha the NKOTB huh? loved them when I was really young! Didn't really get into the Backstreet boys.. I was a bit older when they became popular! :) 

I am just starting cycle 11... hoping it's my lucky one!


----------



## gueyilla1985

I have a feeling thier is gonna be more :bfp: lol.


----------



## mk8

Lisa- yay to positive OPK! You get that egg girl! 

Gueyilla- I agree, I see good things happening this month.


----------



## Lisa92881

Gueyilla - There better be more BFP's, this thread certainly is due for some!!

Mk8 - Thanks. :)

Kasi - I know, they were my first concert when I was 13, so it was so crazy to see them again. And I have to say, I was kind of just whatever about BSB, but I forgot how many of their songs I liked!! Naughty by Nature made a guest appearance too, so that was fun.


----------



## kasigirl

Lisa92881 said:


> Gueyilla - There better be more BFP's, this thread certainly is due for some!!
> 
> Mk8 - Thanks. :)
> 
> Kasi - I know, they were my first concert when I was 13, so it was so crazy to see them again. And I have to say, I was kind of just whatever about BSB, but I forgot how many of their songs I liked!! Naughty by Nature made a guest appearance too, so that was fun.

I never saw NKOTB in concert but I bet it was a blast seeing them! As for Naughty by Nature! That's awesome... all I can think is Hip hop hooray ho, hey ho... LOL 

Ladies I sure hope this is my month..and we all get BFP's! 11 cycles is a long time! :(


----------



## kasigirl

Evening ladies! 

I hope everyone had a nice weekend! :) Anyone about to test? Come on ladies we need some BFP's! :)


----------



## raelynn

Well I guess it is officially my b-day since we're passed midnight here. I want this cycle to end!!! Seeing the doc in a week and a day. Hopefully we'll get things rolling again after that. I've had EWCM for the longest time now, wish my body could just ovulate already.


----------



## mk8

Happy birthday Rae! I hope you have a great one with the hubby. I know when it was my bday a week ago, I got rather down about no baby still but I sure hope you stay positive about it and enjoy this special day :) 

Kasi- I hope you get your BFP too. I think it will be coming your way soon. Your LP lengthened heaps, which is a great sign so here's hoping you hit the jackpot this cycle :) 

Work today... ugh. Trying to be positive on my end but it's pretty hard (as I am sure most of you know). 7th month now and ya know, this is the first month that I have felt so negative about things. Blah- sucks! Just in constant worry that something is wrong and docs just won't listen right now. I have a feeling my LP is on the short end (10-12 days). Im OK about the 12 days but the 10 day ones are the ones I am worried about. Especially as I appear to have temp drops and spotting on day 9 at times. My periods are also light so I am worried about thin lining. Gueyilla- did the docs prescribe you vit E or did he tell you to just pick some up yourself from chemists?


----------



## kasigirl

raelynn said:


> Well I guess it is officially my b-day since we're passed midnight here. I want this cycle to end!!! Seeing the doc in a week and a day. Hopefully we'll get things rolling again after that. I've had EWCM for the longest time now, wish my body could just ovulate already.

happy birthday!


----------



## Hotpink

Happy birthday hun hope you have a wonderful day....


----------



## mk8

Hey girls

How are you all today? Monday morning... YEURGH!

Hope everybody is doing OK. 

My period has kinda finished. Weird. 3 days and only 1 day of being heavy. Hmm....


----------



## mk8

Hello lovely ladies

All a bit quiet today. Or does it normally only perk up in the evenings? Hmmm.... 

Hope everybody is doing alright and there is a lot of PMA going on in the group! :)

Do you girls remember that I went for a scan and bloods because I was having pelvic pain? The doc said:
- no thyroid issue
- no cysts
- free androgen index was slightly elevated (suggests PCOS) but scan confirmed no PCOS
He did not confirm if I was ovulating or had any hormonal balances because the bloods were not carried out on certain days in the cycle. He just wanted to check that things were generally OK. Anyway, I got a copy of my results. Now I know we don't have docs amongst us (I dont think) but I thought I would throw them out there to see if they mean anything to anybody. Im guessing not, otherwise doc would have said (maybe? he wasnt talking to me about fertility but we did touch on the topic). 

SCAN
- Uterus anteverted and appears normal in size, shape and echopattern. Measures 76x36x46mm. 
- Endometrius appears thin and regular measuring 7mm; LMP=3/7
- Both ovaries appear normal in size, shape and echotexture
- No free fluids or adnexal masses seen.

BLOODS (done on CD9, I think I ovulate on CD16)
(A whole load of results relating to full blood count - which appeared fine, won't post that here). 
- Serum FSH level 3.0u/L
- Serum LH Level 2.8 u/L 
- Serum progesterone <1 nmol/L. No biochemical indication of ovulation. 
- Serum testosterone 2.3 nmol/L (0.5-3.0)
- Serum sex hormne glob 26 nmol/L (20-125) 
- Free androgen index HI 8.8 (1.2-5.3) SR

Anybody have any thoughts?


----------



## Lisa92881

Rae - Happy Birthday!!! :hugs:

Mk8 - Glad your scan went well, and there are no thyroid prob or cysts. Not sure about any of the bloodwork numbers. 

Well I was expecting my positive opk this morning, but instead I have a barely-there line today. :shrug: So, now I'm wondering if I missed my positive on Saturday, and yesterday what I saw was my falling LH surge, rather than my rising LH surge. :dohh: Seriously, I've been POAS 2-3 times a day since like cd15, and Saturday was the ONE DAY I didn't have time -- and I may have missed my positive?!?! I'm so annoyed. :growlmad: I don't temp or anything, so now I have no idea what's going on. So frustrating. I have to admit, I was on such a high when I saw my almost positive opk, and today I want to :cry: because I have no idea what to think. Blah.


----------



## mk8

oh lisa, sorry youre a bit down. did you bd at all?


----------



## Lisa92881

Last night we did. But hadn't in about a week cause I was frustrated and sick of doing it every other night "for nothing", haha. Going to BD again tonight, and hoping if my egg did come Saturday or yesterday it hangs out for long enough to get caught!


----------



## Chatnoir

Day 30 for me, no AF yet!


----------



## Chatnoir

Spoke to soon :(


----------



## mk8

I'm sorry Chatnoir :hugs:


----------



## Hotpink

Hello ladies how is your days going?

Afm: Happy Anniversary to me and DH he'll be coming home late after work today I don't know if he has anything planned for us just yet but ill find out when he gets home though...


----------



## mk8

happy anniversary!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i say wrap a bow around yourself and wait for hubby to arrive to unwrap u! haha!


----------



## Hotpink

mk8 said:


> happy anniversary!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i say wrap a bow around yourself and wait for hubby to arrive to unwrap u! haha!

Lol thanks hun I love it


----------



## Lisa92881

Ladies - my opk is dark again!! So maybe I didn't miss my surge!! :wohoo: So excited. BD'd last night and the night before. Might have to take tonight off, hubby has a work function and won't be home til late. Hoping to get my positive later or tomorrow, and continue BD'ing for a few more days!!! :happydance:

Hotpink - Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## mk8

yay lisa!


----------



## Lisa92881

mk8 said:


> yay lisa!

Thank you!! It's so funny when these TTC-related things happen...first I text my one close friend who is also TTC (we keep each other updated on all the little comings and goings, haha) and then I think that I have to get on here and tell you girls!!

Hope everyone else is doing well. It's been quiet on here the last few days! :coffee:


----------



## KendraNoell

BFN on Answer test this morning.. AF is due today and not here yet but she was late last month so we shall see. Been eating like a pig and my boobs just started hurting today, usually they hurt from like five or six days before until the day of AF. Back is killing me. Super moody- flipped out on DH yesterday and told him I was leaving him. So..


----------



## Chatnoir

Oh ok on with cycle 6! Had my day of depression now back to positive thinking! Ordered sticks for my clearblue monitor, also booked my day 21 blood test for the 4th July. This month I also have my 6monthly smear during my 2 week wait so not sure if we should break this month?! 
Arrrrrhhhhhh


----------



## mk8

Lisa, hope you caught the egg! :) it has gone a bit quiet lately, what have people been up to? Stepping up the Bd? Heh heh. 

Kendra, here's hoping the moody kendra is a sign of a bfp! Haha. 

Chat, im glad to hear you're more positive. On to cycle 6!

As for me, my mood is a bit mixed. I'm on cyc/e 7 now girls and im getting more and more worried we cant get pregnant. My cycles are regular, albeit my lp could be a bit longer.(10/11 days usually.)
My hubby is pretty healthy, hes never smoked and drinks very rarely. We are 31. We are having regular bd and definitely bding around o. Just doesnt make sense to me.


----------



## Chatnoir

Its very difficult to stay positive isn't? Specially when you think all the ingredients are there so y don't I have a bun in the oven?! But there must be a reason the average couple take a year to concieve. 

Gotta keep positive and hoping it will happen for all of us!


----------



## Hotpink

Sitting here waiting for the :witch: to show her ugly face.. temp dropped below cover line today...


----------



## pinkanhopeful

kasigirl said:


> hi pink!
> I am hanging in there! started cycle 11th yesterday... feeling a bit down but hopeful. How are you?


Sorry to hear you were feeling down chick, how are you now? anything you wanna chat about?


----------



## pinkanhopeful

mk8 said:


> hey girls
> 
> sorry to hear that you were a bit down kasi. hugs!
> 
> Hotpink- good to see you are in good spirits.
> 
> I am doing oK today. CD3 and always more hopeful in the first half of the cycle. Though am wondering if there is something "wrong" given I am on cycle 7 now. Periods seem regular, I appear to be ovulating (OPKs and temps) and wondering if there is something wrong like spermy issues or blocked tubes. The latter appearing to be v hard to fix! Sigh.
> 
> How are you doing pink? And you RN?

I am doing fine thanks MK8, boobs still sore and im sure they are growing by the day. Got my booking appointment in two weeks so will have a little more info then. Its a bit strange as not been sick yet and keep expecting to.


----------



## kasigirl

pinkanhopeful said:


> kasigirl said:
> 
> 
> hi pink!
> I am hanging in there! started cycle 11th yesterday... feeling a bit down but hopeful. How are you?
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear you were feeling down chick, how are you now? anything you wanna chat about?Click to expand...

hi pink! I think the whole process is beginning to get me down. I didn't think I would get pregnant right away but 11 cycles? its just getting harder and harder to stay positive. :(


----------



## Chatnoir

Hey kasigirl, completely symphasie with you! So frustrating and heartbreaking. Only one if my friends knows we are ttc and I keep moaning to her about it lol, but now am sat at home alone feeling very sorry myself! Baby adverts all over tv makes me wanna scream!
Have u been to ur gp at all?
X


----------



## Chatnoir

Double post!


----------



## gueyilla1985

mk8- She told me to get some. I bought baby asprin aswell


----------



## mk8

pinkanhopeful said:


> mk8 said:
> 
> 
> hey girls
> 
> sorry to hear that you were a bit down kasi. hugs!
> 
> Hotpink- good to see you are in good spirits.
> 
> I am doing oK today. CD3 and always more hopeful in the first half of the cycle. Though am wondering if there is something "wrong" given I am on cycle 7 now. Periods seem regular, I appear to be ovulating (OPKs and temps) and wondering if there is something wrong like spermy issues or blocked tubes. The latter appearing to be v hard to fix! Sigh.
> 
> How are you doing pink? And you RN?
> 
> I am doing fine thanks MK8, boobs still sore and im sure they are growing by the day. Got my booking appointment in two weeks so will have a little more info then. Its a bit strange as not been sick yet and keep expecting to.Click to expand...

Good luck with your appointment! Keep us posted :)


----------



## mk8

:hugs: Kasi

As Chat says- have you been to your GP?



kasigirl said:


> pinkanhopeful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kasigirl said:
> 
> 
> hi pink!
> I am hanging in there! started cycle 11th yesterday... feeling a bit down but hopeful. How are you?
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear you were feeling down chick, how are you now? anything you wanna chat about?Click to expand...
> 
> hi pink! I think the whole process is beginning to get me down. I didn't think I would get pregnant right away but 11 cycles? its just getting harder and harder to stay positive. :(Click to expand...


----------



## raelynn

Nothing much to update here. Counting down to my appointment with the obgyn next week. Hopefully she'll have some answers for me!


----------



## kasigirl

ladies, you are all the best! :) 

I have been to see someone and finally got help! just started my 2nd cycle of femara to help with ovulation.... :)


----------



## KendraNoell

Ok ladies I am two days late bbs usually hurt before AF they were hurting and stopped today. Feet are very swollen looks like I have huge bubbles on the tops of my feet.. very moody still. Seems like hood signs what an awesome fathers day present this could be for dh!


----------



## KendraNoell

Hood-good. Yay for phones lol


----------



## Hotpink

Grrr AF never showed up yesterday I'm having lot of cramps but the could be form me being excersing again and back in 2008 when I had no AF for 4 months till DH and I got Married and :sex: cause I excersied way to much my Dr. Said to me I'm starting to think that cause AF should have came from cd28-35 and now it 37cd wth oh well I kind of like it being really active could do that too and I had this aswell in high school being in all the sport I was in I think it was like once a year I wouldnt have AF for 4 months aswell too...


----------



## KendraNoell

hotpink i'm right there with you AF was supposed to show tuesday tested about 10 minutes ago and BFN still.. i don't get it


----------



## Lisa92881

Kendra & Hotpink - FX that you are both on your way to a :bfp:!!

Well ladies my opk's got lighter today and I'm counting yesterday as ovulation day, so today at CD 56 I am finally starting my 2WW. Whew, it's taken for-e-ver to get here! :haha: Hopfully ovulating this late won't be a problem, and I am also on my way to a :bfp:!!


----------



## mk8

Cali, haven't heard from you in a while. You ok?


----------



## gueyilla1985

Well nothing to report here still waiting for anything to happen lol


----------



## mk8

Lisa- yay to TWW! Here's hoping this is your BFP month! :)


----------



## RNmommy

Well ladies, I have some catching up to do but I just wanted to stop in real quick and tell you that i have been put on bedrest at 9wks 3days. I cant stop bleeding so i will probably be on bedrest until after the placenta attaches fully and takes over. 
Went to doc yesterday morning, saw a different one cause mine is out of town til next week. He did a scan and baby looks great, moving all around. My cervix is still closed, but I have a bad subchorionic bleed. So bedrest it is. He told me I probably should have already been on bedrest. I think I might switch to him. He said the continued bleeding is not being helped by my hyperemesis. 
Bt anyways....thats my update. 

Hope everyone is doing ok. I have some catching up to do.


----------



## Hotpink

If AF isn't here by Sunday I'm testing again june 19 father's day


----------



## KendraNoell

awww rn what a stressful thing to be dealing with! how long does it take for the placenta to attach? 

af got me today three days late. seems like whenever i'm late she always comes back with a vengence :(


----------



## Lisa92881

Kendra - So sorry! :hugs:

RN - Thanks for updating us, I was thinking about you. Get some rest. Sounds like the baby is still doing great, I hope everything stays that way. Keep us posted.


----------



## Baby4u14

welp..now its my turn be depressed..still no BFP...tryin not to give up..its SOO HARD


----------



## mk8

RN- thanks for the update. Get plenty of rest honey and try not to stress about it too much. Praying your little bean sticks and you feel 100% soon! 

Baby- I am sorry to hear you are low hun. I know it's tough. It's such a horrid yoyo emotional journey isn't it. What month of TTC are you on now? What's the game plan this month?


----------



## pinkanhopeful

kasigirl said:


> pinkanhopeful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kasigirl said:
> 
> 
> hi pink!
> I am hanging in there! started cycle 11th yesterday... feeling a bit down but hopeful. How are you?
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear you were feeling down chick, how are you now? anything you wanna chat about?Click to expand...
> 
> hi pink! I think the whole process is beginning to get me down. I didn't think I would get pregnant right away but 11 cycles? its just getting harder and harder to stay positive. :(Click to expand...

Hey kasi - have you tried using CB OTK? They are really good. Try and stay positive and try not to stress about it. I know its hard but try to forget you are TTC, I got stressed at not getting :BFP: and decided to forget about testing for the whole month and just BD every other day and I got my :bfp: without thinking about it, I was supposed to have the :witch: whilst I was and forgot about this and then when I came back my CB program (clearblue cycle calender widget which is eay to download tells you when to start testing) on my PC said I was due :witch: two days before and I just thought oh well it will come tomorrow but it never did and only hit me when I was a week late and just thought I would take a HPT and got it! I say try anything once :hugs:


----------



## raelynn

Well I may have finally ovulated. Fertility friend confirmed but I'll be doubtful until I see my temps stay up. Not that it really matters since it was on like CD 97 which I very highly doubt is conducive of making a baby. But, at least I am still capable of ovulating (maybe). I see the doc on Tuesday so hopefully she can help me out.


----------



## kasigirl

Pink,

I use CB OPK's now and temp. I started Femara last month and it did help my cycle. I o'd on day 15 and finally had a longer LP of 10 days so my cycle was 26 days....I think my body is finally agreeing to help me out in the TTC journey whether it wants to or not! :) 

I did get some possibly bad news yesterday though. My husband finally went in to get his stuff checked out! :) Poor guy was mortified! Anyways, he gave a sample and had an exam and the Dr. mentioned that he may know what the problem is..... He may have some kind of vericose vein on his scrotum that is possibly causing low sperm count, motility etc..... Part of me is excited to know that maybe this isn't all my fault, but the other part knows that this is going to be extremely tough on my hubby if he does end up with a low sperm count! He will take this really hard if it turns out that way. It in his words makes him less of a man... :(

I am keeping my fingers crossed that he checks out ok. If he doesn't we will probably have to put TTC on hold until he gets things back on track. :( 

I am not a patient person so this is getting really hard for me! 11 cycles and now this..... 

On another note, how are you? Are you getting excited! do you want me to tell you what you are having? If you do I have 3 questions for you! 

How old were you when you conceived? How old was your hubby when you conceived and in what month did you conceive?

Let me know and I will tell you! I have only been wrong a handful of times and have done this a hundred or so times!


----------



## kasigirl

raelynn said:


> Well I may have finally ovulated. Fertility friend confirmed but I'll be doubtful until I see my temps stay up. Not that it really matters since it was on like CD 97 which I very highly doubt is conducive of making a baby. But, at least I am still capable of ovulating (maybe). I see the doc on Tuesday so hopefully she can help me out.

Woo hoo Lisa! That's great news! Then maybe you can end this cycle and move forward! Good luck at the Dr.'s on Tuesday!


----------



## mk8

Hey sweetie, sorry to hear hubby may have issues with spermies. But fingers crossed that the docs can help if there is an issue. 

On your LP... isn't your LP 11 days if you O'd on CD15 and your cycle was 26 days long? You count the day after O up to the last day of your cycle, the day before AF arrives right? 



kasigirl said:


> Pink,
> 
> I use CB OPK's now and temp. I started Femara last month and it did help my cycle. I o'd on day 15 and finally had a longer LP of 10 days so my cycle was 26 days....I think my body is finally agreeing to help me out in the TTC journey whether it wants to or not! :)
> 
> I did get some possibly bad news yesterday though. My husband finally went in to get his stuff checked out! :) Poor guy was mortified! Anyways, he gave a sample and had an exam and the Dr. mentioned that he may know what the problem is..... He may have some kind of vericose vein on his scrotum that is possibly causing low sperm count, motility etc..... Part of me is excited to know that maybe this isn't all my fault, but the other part knows that this is going to be extremely tough on my hubby if he does end up with a low sperm count! He will take this really hard if it turns out that way. It in his words makes him less of a man... :(
> 
> I am keeping my fingers crossed that he checks out ok. If he doesn't we will probably have to put TTC on hold until he gets things back on track. :(
> 
> I am not a patient person so this is getting really hard for me! 11 cycles and now this.....
> 
> On another note, how are you? Are you getting excited! do you want me to tell you what you are having? If you do I have 3 questions for you!
> 
> How old were you when you conceived? How old was your hubby when you conceived and in what month did you conceive?
> 
> Let me know and I will tell you! I have only been wrong a handful of times and have done this a hundred or so times!


----------



## Chatnoir

Very quiet on here! How's everyone doing? 
I'm on day 6 using the clearblue fertilty monitor so should have to start using the sticks tomorrow :) counting down the days till my blood tests aswel...2 weeks have never felt so long!!


----------



## mk8

Good luck Chat! :) Keep us posted on the tests. 

Yes, seems quiet here lately- hope everybody is OK. 

Anybody heard from Cali? She was due AF and no word from her since... I hope she caught her BFP! :) 

As for me, CD11. Nothing to report aside from noticing pinky tinged discharge today. Weird. I haven't ovulated yet. What's going on? Should i be worried? We BD'd yest... wondering if DH did it too hard.:wacko:


----------



## Lisa92881

Hi girls! Just checking in, 5 dpo (I think) and nothing exciting to report. I've been kind of crampy today, which I had convinced myself was a good sign, until I went back and saw that last cycle I was cramping about 5 dpo too - which obviously wasn't a good sign. Sooo, that's that! :shrug:

3 more days left of work until some time off (I work in a school), so that's exciting!! Then about a week and a half off before the extended school year program, which I'm doing. It's only 5 weeks, Mon-Thurs half days, so it's really not bad. I'll actually have most of August off. I've also been looking into a per diem job for the summer, I need to keep myself busy or I have a feeling I'll become even more obsessed with TTC. 

Hope everyone is doing well!! :hugs:


----------



## raelynn

Lisa! I think I'm on 5dpo finally too! Temps have stayed up so far. I go to the doc tomorrow so hopefully I'll have some info to share with you about these silly long cycles. I'm excited but nervous at the same time. Hopefully I'll get some answers.


----------



## kasigirl

Good luck ladies! :) Glad to hear that your cycles are finally coming to an end.... or maybe the beginning? :)


----------



## mk8

Morning girls

Lisa, rae- hurrah to the tww. 

Rae- hope you get some answers soon. Keep us posted. 

Kasi, how are you doing? Hoping femara works its baby magic for you!


----------



## kasigirl

mk8 said:


> Morning girls
> 
> Lisa, rae- hurrah to the tww.
> 
> Rae- hope you get some answers soon. Keep us posted.
> 
> Kasi, how are you doing? Hoping femara works its baby magic for you!

hiya mk8! 

I am hanging in there... waiting to o. lots of stress at work so I haven't been obsessed this month, with ttc... how are you?


----------



## Hotpink

Good evening ladies..


----------



## Chatnoir

Anyone else being haunted by pregnant women and baby adverts!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

raelynn said:


> Lisa! I think I'm on 5dpo finally too! Temps have stayed up so far. I go to the doc tomorrow so hopefully I'll have some info to share with you about these silly long cycles. I'm excited but nervous at the same time. Hopefully I'll get some answers.

Oh how funny, hooray to a TWW buddy!!! Good luck at the doc tomorrow, let us know how you make out!


----------



## raelynn

So I went to the obgyn today and talked to her about TTC after the routine pelvic exam stuff. She said with my cycles being so long that my body was probably having trouble ovulating. I told her that my temps have gone up each cycle just really late into them and she agreed I'm probably revving up to ovulate but never quite get there until finally it happens. I got the typical "the average 28 day cycle couple doesn't get pregnant until 6-8 months of trying" so they're not worried until it has been a year.

Since I barely have any opportunity to even try to get pregnant with these long cycles, she is going to do half of the infertility work-up now so that we can at least try and give me a chance. I have to go for an intrauterine sonogram to check for PCOS and blood work to check my thyroid and all the other stuff to see if I'm ovulating which will include a pregnancy test. If the results come back not pregnant, I've been prescribed prometrium to start my period. After that I've been instructed to have sex 3 times a week for the best opportunity. She did say depending on the results, we may have to look into some type of medication to help with ovulation and we also scheduled my appointment for when we hit the year mark. At that point, they'll check my tubes and such and check hubby's sperm. 

I already scheduled my blood work for Thursday since I'm impatient :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Glad you got some answers Rae!! I have a feeling I'll get a very similar speech when I go next week. So frustrating to have to wait a year, but at least she is doing some of the testing now. That's awesome. How long until it has been a year for you??


----------



## raelynn

It'll be a year in November so we scheduled my next appointment right around Thanksgiving. They asked if that was going to be a problem being so close to the holiday and I said nope! Hopefully your doc is willing to start some stuff now too! Or that we're just both pregnant now and don't have to bother :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Hehe, yes I think we will both get our :bfp: in a few weeks....so all of this won't matter anyway. :) (It will be a year for us in October, so many similarities!)


----------



## raelynn

Something interesting - my doc said she doesn't believe in planned pregnancies, she said we can plan and schedule as much as they want but they always just happen in their own time. Hopefully our time is soon! Have you had any symptoms yet? I'm trying hard not to symptom spot but of course that is impossible. Had some mild cramping so far and woke up extremely nauseous on Monday but other than that and sore breasts, nothing much.


----------



## Lisa92881

No symptoms...just the "fake" ones!! I've been a little crampy and have sore boobs, but I'm learning that these things always happen in my TWW so nothing special. :shrug:


----------



## Hotpink

I got my :bfp: the 19th and didn't even know it


----------



## raelynn

Congrats Hotpink! How did you get your BFP and not know it?


----------



## mk8

Congrats hotpink :)


----------



## Hotpink

raelynn said:


> Congrats Hotpink! How did you get your BFP and not know it?

Frer suck or I wasn't that mso any dpo I was think and FF is so darn wrong


----------



## Lisa92881

Yaaaay Hotpink! Congrats!! I love the stories of getting a BFP with no symptoms, since I don't have any! :) Do you know how many dpo you were? And did you do anything special this cycle? Come on, fill us all in!


----------



## Hotpink

Well FF said I Oed on cd17 I test 9dpo 19dpo and 23dpo which was cd40 for me iv been cramping like AF is coming but she never shows up


----------



## Lisa92881

So exciting. I'm crampy this week, let's hope it's a good sign for me too!


----------



## Hotpink

I got everything X for you


----------



## kasigirl

Congrats Hotpink! :)

Good luck Lisa! 


So today is CD13 and I am super excited! I got a positive OPK!!!!!!!!!!! So I am ovulating really early this month which hopefully means that I will get an even longer LP! It has been 7 for over 6 months... but my first month on Femara it was 10 days and hopefully this month my LP is longer and/or I never see AF!! :)

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## raelynn

Lisa I've been crampy too...and gassy :blush: Hope it means good things for us both! I go for my blood test tomorrow so hopefully the results come in fast so I can find out what is going on!

Kasi, hope you catch your eggy!

I went to see U2 tonight and had to wait for-ev-er for the train. Going to be super cranky tomorrow since it is so late! Great concert though!


----------



## Lisa92881

I'm out. :cry: I guess I did ovulate on Saturday the 11th. Ugh. 

Hoping my doctor can at least give me some answers about my long cycles when I go on Tuesday. This is so frustrating and disheartening. :nope:


----------



## kasigirl

Lisa92881 said:


> I'm out. :cry: I guess I did ovulate on Saturday the 11th. Ugh.
> 
> Hoping my doctor can at least give me some answers about my long cycles when I go on Tuesday. This is so frustrating and disheartening. :nope:

soery to hear that!


----------



## Lisa92881

Anyone interested in purchasing some OPKs? I bought a ton and I'm not crazy about the kind I got. I was using the Wondfo's, but the last time I got them they're a little different - super skinny, and the outside packaging says "Wanfu" which is I guess the same as Wondfo? They work fine, but I'm just being a brat and like the other kind better. Here is the link:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001E1Y1X6

Anyway, I have between 80-90 left, and would be willing to sell them for $15 including shipping. Anyone want them??


----------



## mk8

Hey Lisa- sorry to hear AF got you. :hugs: Hopefully this cycle you get your BFP!

Kasi- hurrah to hear that Femara is working for you. I am hopeful for you this month.

Rae- U2- kewl.

So today is CD14 for me. I usually O on CD16 I think and have a positive OPK on CD15. Well today, I appear to have got my positive OPK! WHA?! I planned to BD on CD14(am) and CD16(am)... now it's kinda messed up. LOL. Sigh... what will be will be I guess.


----------



## raelynn

Aw, Lisa, so sorry to hear you're out. I was so hoping we'd both get lucky together this month. I'm hoping your doc can help you find some answers. Mine thinks my long cycles may be either a thyroid issue or PCOS. You may even luck out going to the doc on a new schedule because maybe they can do something to help with this one. Mine could just give me something to end my cycle for now.

Mk8 and Kasi - keeping my fingers crossed for you both. Hopefully everything works out right this month and you catch the egg.

As for me, just got back from the lab to give my blood for testing and have to call and set up my ultrasound appointment next. Oh what fun stuff we go through for baby.


----------



## mk8

hey girls, i just watched "one born every minute- usa version" - if you havent seen it, it follows ladies through the maternity ward. OW! haha. i still want to go through it tho. heh heh. 

ya know, a friend of mine is 4 months preggers. her hubby is the one who always wanted kids and she said she was ok not having them, she prefers dogs and she loves her job etc. but i think she always knew she would have them. anyhoo... shes now preggers with her first and he (cheeky so n so) said "labours not hard, you just POP it out- easy" and then followed it with "man, she gets a whole year off, i want a year off"- year off? it isnt a holiday! blokes!


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks ladies. :hugs: It's nice to get support from those who truly understand how hard it is to see that :witch: show up. I'm obviously disappointed, but a bit relieved at this point just to see this long cycle come to an end. I'm also hoping that it will be a good thing going to the obgyn this early in my cycle. It will be cd5 when I go - I've heard of bloodword on cd 3, I wonder if it's also good on cd 5??

Also - my period usually starts light, sometimes even just spotting for a day or 2, then gets heavy. This time it started today, heavy right away. Anyone know if that's a good thing or a bad thing??

Did you girls see my post above about OPKs??


----------



## kasigirl

Afternoon ladies....

So I woke up this morning and my temp had jumped. I am worried I only got to BD once before I O'd... (yesterday morning) Could i have possibly o'd that quickly?

Let's hope that lucky CD 13 was for us? That's my hubby's hockey #. Could you imagine... all the work we have put in for 11 cycles and it would only take 1 shot! That would be fantastic.... 

On another note I have been a bit nauseous all week... not sure why but maybe it's my body adjusting to the new cycle that Femara has brought on....


----------



## Lisa92881

Kasi - So exciting!! Hoping that this is it for you!! All it takes is one time, so you could very well be on your way to a :bfp:!


----------



## Lisa92881

Kasi - I hadn't heard of Femara, so I was just reading a little bit on it. Am I right in the understanding that it works like Clomid, and induces ovulation? How did you dr. decide to go with that and not Clomid? I'm really hoping my dr. prescribes me something next week. It's only been 8 months but with my cycles being long I'm getting worried that I don't ovulate. So, Femara is a shot? Sorry, so many questions, haha!


----------



## kasigirl

Lisa92881 said:


> Kasi - I hadn't heard of Femara, so I was just reading a little bit on it. Am I right in the understanding that it works like Clomid, and induces ovulation? How did you dr. decide to go with that and not Clomid? I'm really hoping my dr. prescribes me something next week. It's only been 8 months but with my cycles being long I'm getting worried that I don't ovulate. So, Femara is a shot? Sorry, so many questions, haha!


You are correct. Femara is like Clomid but isn't FDA approved to be used in the manner I am using it, They call it 'off label' use. It's not against the rules but it isn't approved by the FDA to use it that way... The great thing about Femara is that there are no side effects. The only thing I noticed the first month was an occasional hot flash. Also, Femara has a slightly lower risk of multiples.

I am thrilled with it so far! My LP has increased from 7 to 10 days the first month and this month I O'd on day 13 possibly so hopefully my LP is more than 10 days!


----------



## raelynn

Lisa - I don't know if anything can be determined by the heaviness of your flow. The obgyn did ask but didn't say anything about it. I think they're probably just concerned if it is super super light or crazy heavy. I saw your post about the OPKs but, since I haven't had much luck with them and the obgyn has me on a 3 times a week schedule for my next cycle, I don't think I'll be needing them again. I have to say, once I stopped using them, it removed a lot of stress from all the - Is this a positive? Is it darker than yesterdays?

Kasi - Lisa is exactly right, it only takes one time if it just happens to be the right timing so I wouldn't worry about it. I'm hoping our one and only time BD-ing anywhere near my ovulation day was enough. I had pretty much given up hope on O-ing with my crazy long cycle so didn't expect it when it happened.


----------



## kasigirl

Femara is actually 2 pills I take days 3-7 of my cycle. Let's hope I get a BFP this month.. then I can be a poster child for the miracle drug! LOL


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks for the info Kasi. All these TTC drugs are amazing!! Or in Femara's case - a breast cancer treatment drug that also helps with infertility....crazy!!!


----------



## kasigirl

I know! It is crazy! :) Keep me posted on how things go with your appt!


----------



## Lisa92881

kasigirl said:


> I know! It is crazy! :) Keep me posted on how things go with your appt!


I will!! :hugs:


----------



## mk8

Hello ladies

I am very pleased to hear that Femara is working so well for you Kasi. FX that this is your BFP month. As all the other girls say, it only takes one time! :) 

Lisa- not too sure about the flow of AF... I think the docs are only concerned when it is really light (so maybe the lining wont facilitate implantation) or really heavy (may signal potential endo issues). That said, I tend to spot the day before AF ever since I started the TTC journey and I am concerned it was a sign of low progesterone as my LP wasn't super long. FX this is your month! Can't wait for your update on your appt. Also, saw your post about OPKs- thanks but I bought a crazy tonne of them! Hoping to get my BFP before I use them all up! 

Rae- how are you doing hun? 

RN/Pink- If you are logging in, please update us on how you are doing. 

Anybody heard from Caligirl at all? 

Hey to everybody else! Hope everything is going OK. 

x


----------



## raelynn

I'm ok. The wait is killing me though. I so didn't expect to even have a 2WW this cycle since it just would not end so I don't know what to do with myself. I really don't think this cycle was the one for us so I'm trying not to get excited but I can't help but hope. I wish my lab results would come in today so I'd just know but I'm sure they'll take longer than a day. I can't stand all the waiting!

Anything new with you mk8?


----------



## mk8

Best of luck with the results Rae! Just hope that the docs can help you to get that wonderful BFP we are all waiting for :)

As for me, I got a positive OPK a day earlier than I expected. I got it yesterday which is day 14 (tested at 730pm). I got another one today at day15 (tested at 330pm) so perhaps I caught it on its way up and down. I happened to have BD'd yesterday morning before work and after getting the OPK, we BD'd this morning too. I also noticed a temp dip this morning so perhaps that means I am/have ovulated today. I plan to jump on hubby for some more BD action tomorrow too! But we have tried the lots of BD around O time before. This cycle, I had hoped to BD on CD14 (am) and again on what I thought would be O day, CD16 am, so there was a break for DH's spermies to regenerate. Hey ho. The only thing we have really done differently is to BD in the morning this cycle. I am hoping it works. 

Right now though, I am quite mellow. I think I have entered the "I cant be bothered right now" phase. But I get the impression that hubby has been cranked up on the worry stage. I was reading my internal ultrasound result out loud and told him I have an "anteverted uterus", which he initially thought wasn't the most common one and could cause fertility issues. (I am pretty sure it is the common one). Anyway, he seemed almost relieved, like "oh, thank goodness, its not me". I don't want it to be either of us, I just want to have a bubs!


----------



## raelynn

You just reminded me that I need to make my ultrasound appointment too! Whoops. I forgot in my rush for the blood test. My doc did say that the ultrasound wasn't as time sensitive as the blood test is though since I can't start meds until after blood test. Guess I need to call and make yet another appointment.

I'm with you though...tired of worrying about all kinds of issues, just want to make a baby and have it stick!


----------



## mk8

Rae- if you can, try to make the u/s appointment just before you expect to O so the doc can see the follicle! I went pretty early (CD9) when I went for mine. I didnt go for fertility reasons, the doc wanted to see if there were cysts (or inflammation of an abnormal nature probably- i was having pain) but it would have been good to go if I could see other stuff! :)


----------



## raelynn

Mine isn't for fertility either - it is because my cycles have been so long so they're checking for things like PCOS I'm sure.


----------



## mk8

Rae- I see... Well if poss, see if you can time it to just before O - the docs will generally talk you through what they see and you can ask for things. Keep us posted on the results of the bloods! Good luck hun!


----------



## Lisa92881

How is PCOS diagnosed? With an ultrasound?


----------



## raelynn

Lisa - Yeah, they check for cysts around your uterus. 

MK8- Wish it was my doc performing the ultrasound but I'm actually being sent to a lab and then the results are being sent to my obgyn and she'll call me with all the info. So basically I won't get any info until I hear from the obgyn again. Definitely a good idea to get it done around O time but I have no idea when that is now since my cycles have been insanely long. So, I'm just going in as soon as possible so that we can hopefully find out soon what is causing it. 

I'm in the 2WW right now so I'm getting the ultrasound done (hopefully) before AF shows and then maybe if it is PCOS or something of the sort the obgyn can get me on something to help out this next cycle instead of having to wait even longer. Though of course I'm hoping that the blood work comes back saying positive for pregnancy and I can skip this whole mess all together :)


----------



## mk8

FX bfp arrives before any tests!!!! 

On the scan, it wasnt my doc who did mine either, but the guy who did do it (wasnt a doc) did talk through it and told me no cysts. good luck!!


----------



## raelynn

Oh I hope I get someone who talks me through it then! I keep hearing from people that they don't explain anything and I'd have to wait to hear from doc. If it is anything like the place I got my bloodwork done, they had me in and out and didn't even say anything about anything. Just, ok - you're done. 

So how early is too early to start testing? I'm already getting the poas urge. Maybe tomorrow or Sunday I'll try just because I'm impatient...


----------



## Chatnoir

Hey ladies hope u are all having a nice weekend! 
Day12 for me got a high on myCBFM today just hope I get a peak this month! Last month it stayed high for about two weeks but no peak :( 
hope we get some bfps soon! Xx


----------



## raelynn

Chat, hopefully you get your peak and catch that eggy. I want us all to get our BFPs soon so we can all be bump buddies :)

So I broke and tested this morning, knowing full well it was much too early. Not surprised by the BFN. But my temps did jump up even more today. Hopefully that is a good sign. I think I'm going to wait to test again until Monday which will be 12 dpo but I might just wait and see if my doc calls back with the blood test results by then. Unless I get the whole poas urge.


----------



## mk8

hey girls

quick hello from sunny london- a bit of a rarity but lapping it up :) off out to enjoy it some more, just want to say hi and hope everybody is doing well. 

my opks are back to negatives now. im on CD17 and had positives on CD14 and CD15. Had a massive temp dip on CD15 and it went back up on CD16 but it isnt higher than my other BBTs before I got my positive OPK. What's going on? hmmm


----------



## raelynn

I read somewhere that some people have a gradual temp rise after O not an immediate major jump in temp. Maybe that is what you're getting this cycle.

My temps have been pretty good so far but they did dip today...kinda thinking that means AF will be here in the next few. I'm just hoping she doesn't show before my ultrasound on Wednesday.


----------



## mk8

Hey Rae- thanks. What's your usual LP hun? FX no AF and you are in fact on your way to a BFP! One dip doesn't mean much Rae, hopefully the temps will go up again tomorrow. I am staying hopeful for you. How are you doing otherwise?


----------



## raelynn

LP last cycle was 15 days. I'm normally on 14 or 15 days so I should know in the next day or so. I'll be ok with it either way. Of course, I want this time to be the one but since my doc already prescribed prometrium at least I have something that may help get things working correctly for next cycle. I'm also just excited to see this cycle finally end. Still keeping that little bit of hope though that we might finally see that BFP.

Sometimes I think this temping isn't helping it just makes everything more nerve-wracking. The obgyn told me I could just relax and stop temping until I get AF but of course I'm obsessing and haven't stopeed :)

How are things for you today?


----------



## pinkanhopeful

kasigirl said:


> Pink,
> 
> I use CB OPK's now and temp. I started Femara last month and it did help my cycle. I o'd on day 15 and finally had a longer LP of 10 days so my cycle was 26 days....I think my body is finally agreeing to help me out in the TTC journey whether it wants to or not! :)
> 
> I did get some possibly bad news yesterday though. My husband finally went in to get his stuff checked out! :) Poor guy was mortified! Anyways, he gave a sample and had an exam and the Dr. mentioned that he may know what the problem is..... He may have some kind of vericose vein on his scrotum that is possibly causing low sperm count, motility etc..... Part of me is excited to know that maybe this isn't all my fault, but the other part knows that this is going to be extremely tough on my hubby if he does end up with a low sperm count! He will take this really hard if it turns out that way. It in his words makes him less of a man... :(
> 
> I am keeping my fingers crossed that he checks out ok. If he doesn't we will probably have to put TTC on hold until he gets things back on track. :(
> 
> I am not a patient person so this is getting really hard for me! 11 cycles and now this.....
> 
> On another note, how are you? Are you getting excited! do you want me to tell you what you are having? If you do I have 3 questions for you!
> 
> How old were you when you conceived? How old was your hubby when you conceived and in what month did you conceive?
> 
> Let me know and I will tell you! I have only been wrong a handful of times and have done this a hundred or so times!

Hi Kasi

I am feeling ok, as it is a rare warm day in sunny england I have been out in the garden most of the afternoon and I had to go inside due to my neighbours having a BBQ and I could not stand the smell of whatever it was they were cooking, just felt like throwing up all the time. I have not had MS but feeling very nauseous in the morning when I wake up. Sorry to hear about your hubby, hope things get sorted for him and you get your :BFP: very soon

Congrats to hotpink on your :BFP:

I have my first booking appointment next tues where they will do bloods and stuff and give me info, not sure whether they will listen for heartbeat or not?! It seems a little weird I dont feel like I thought I would feel but until I hear baby' heartbeat it wont be real until then. Boobs have been mega sore over the last week like someone is pulling on them and been having cramps on and off but apart from that not much else so fingers X everything is ok


----------



## kasigirl

Glad to hear the weather has been nice for you! My hubby and I just came back from a Staycation her in Phoenix. It's been about 110 degrees here this weekend and super sunny so we needed to be where a pool was! :) We had a great time! 

Hopefully you don't end up with too bad of MS.... :) 

So my hubby's tests came back good! My meds are working wonders too... maybe this will be our month! I sure hope so!


----------



## gueyilla1985

i had to call my pcm and have him put more referrals so now i have to wait till thursday to go in just so he can write tricare err how upset am i lol. well on a good note and bad not my dr said that my linning looks great but that she thinks that im just not ov. errr!! i cant make another appt till my refferals are in omg!!!!


----------



## raelynn

Don't lose hope Gueyilla! My doc thought I might not be ovulating too with my long cycles and said there were plenty of ways they could try and get my body to ovulate. I'm pretty sure I do though since my temps went up finally but at least there are things out there to help.


----------



## gueyilla1985

Thank you, i was hoping that i was ov on my own but omg if its not something its another. now i have to wait to get a referral again dam medical insurance crap!!!


----------



## mk8

Hey Pink- great to hear from you! :) I cant wait for your next pregnancy update. :) You take care of yourself missy. 

Kasi- great news on DH's spermies :) Hope this is your month indeed!

Rae- I hope this cycle sees you to your BFP! 

As for me, I am on CD17. I think I ovulated on CD15... not quite sure! Gonna wait to see what FF says. But if FF confirms O for me this month and if this isn't my month, I have decided to put down my thermometer and OPKs next cycle. Just too stressful. I thought I was doing OK emotionally but the past few days, I have been a real B*tch! I just feel angry and have a really short fuse. Things haven't been great with DH either. We are doing the deed etc but I dunno, I feel like all this TTCing is starting to take its toll. He went out on Fri until really late and I got annoyed because a) he didn't pick up the phone (I didn't know how late it was going to be and by then it was 130am) b) - this is the main reason - we were due to BD early the next day and we said we would have a healthier lifestyle this month- no booze, no late nights, taking vits etc. So it is 100% official, the whole TTC madness is taking over my life. Not cool. So I am hoping my holiday will chill me (and dh)out and when we get back, we will take a relaxed approach... hopefully we will have our BFP though! :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Well ladies got my obgyn appt tomorrow...excited and nervous all at the same time. Just hoping something, ANYTHING, comes of it!!!


----------



## raelynn

Good luck Lisa! Hopefully they give you some hope like mine did.

I still haven't heard back on my blood test results so I think I'm going to test tomorrow morning. I keep getting cramps though so I'm pretty sure I'm out.


----------



## Chatnoir

Good luck lisa! X


----------



## raelynn

So I figured there was no point in testing this morning. Temps went down again, expecting AF in the next day or two. Hopefully she'll hold off until after my ultrasound tomorrow at least.


----------



## Lisa92881

Well I'm happy to say that my doctor is getting things moving!! :happydance:

She ordered bloodwork, to be done on July 14th which will be cd21. I told her it most likely won't show ovulation by then, but she wanted that day anyway, haha. So it will be checking for ovulation and other hormone levels. She checked off a bunch of stuff on the requisition sheet - like LH, FSH, and others I haven't heard of, so obviously I'm going to Google all those in a few minutes. :haha: 

She also told me to start temping. Ugh, I didn't want to do that because it will be just one more thing to stress me out and obsess over!! :dohh: But, I will do what they want me to do! Then she made me an appt in September, to go over my charting so far, and all that. I usually see the nurse practitioner, but my appt in Sept will be with the doctor. Bustin' out the big guns! 

She also gave me an order for a SA for my hubby...complete with specimin jar. :rofl: She said we didn't need to do it yet if we didn't want to, but she'd give me all the necessary paperwork for whenever we are ready. We'll see what my hubby has to say about it when he gets home tonight. I sent him a text message with the picture saying, "Look what I've got for you!" \

I'm just so relieved she got the ball rolling and didn't tell me to wait a few more months until we'd been trying a year. :thumbup: On that note, I'm off to join Fertility Friend. Anyone have tips for me as a newbie in the temping/charting world??

How's everyone today??


----------



## raelynn

Lisa, I bet you hot the same blood work I did. Mine checked for LH, FSH, and HCG of course to see if I'm preggers. I still haven't heard back yet. Hope your results come back good! I go for my ultrasound tomorrow...if AF can hold off that long :) Maybe we can compare results when they come back.

I'll post some temping tips tonight! But the basics are, take it as soon as you wake, same time every day, and make sure to take it before you get up or move around.


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks Rae. Yeah I bet we are getting all the same stuff checked with our bloodwork. I'm already dying for July 14th to go get it done, haha!

Got my thermometer, and made a thread looking for some tips....going to start temping tomorrow! Is it worth it to get the VIP for FF or just use the free stuff??


----------



## Chatnoir

My blood test is to test for all the same things as u lisa. I've got mine on Monday morning. I'm using the CBFM and no peak yet!
I don't think I've ever looked foward to a blood test so much! 
Hope it won't take too long to get the results!


----------



## mk8

hey girls

Wow- testing galore! 

Best of luck with the results and hope they are able to help in some way :) 

Lisa... the tests...

LH= luteneizing hormone so it checks you have a surge to indicate you are ovulating. Same as what the OPKs measure. My GP said you take that test on CD3 and CD14 so you have a comparison. CD14 should be a lot higher.

FSH= Follicle Stimulating Hormone. I think this checks egg reserves. A lower number is better I think. 

Day 21- that would be perfect to test your progesterone levels. What's your LP hun?

On FF charting- go for the freebie for now. 

This is so exciting. :)

I however am not sure what's going on. I got positive OPKs but temps havent really risen (feel free to check out my chart). Not normally like this. Weird. Wondering if perhaps I didnt ovulate :(


----------



## raelynn

Yeah Lisa, I agree with mk8 I've been doing free FF and haven't seen any need to pay except when I really want it to check my pregnancy symptoms :)

Mk8 - I don't know what is up with your chart. I agree, I would have expected some kind of temp rise by now. Maybe your body revved up for O (thus the pos opk) but then didn't quite make it? Mine seems to do that several times per cycle which causes these obnoxiously long cycles for me.

Ugh, I wish lab work was faster...had my blood test last Thursday and still no word yet. I feel like AF is going to show before I even hear back if I'm ok to take the prometrium that is supposed to bring on AF. Ultrasound tomorrow...hopefully I'll get some more info there. I suspect I may have PCOS so I'll be looking for cysts. I didn't test after all this morning since my temp dropped again but my cramps seem even lighter than yesterday so not sure what that means. Guessing I'll be seeing AF soon though if my temps continue to drop. Chart is in my sig if any want to take a look - it is crazy long!


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh I'm glad there are a few of us going through this together. :)

Great, I'll stick with the free FF then, even better!!

Thanks for the info Mk8. My lp is usually 12 days, but since my cycles are long I don't think I've have ovulated yet by cd 21. But I suppose they can check all the other stuff.


----------



## mk8

Hey Rae, yeah, maybe I didn't O afterall...sigh. Continuing with OPKs and temping to see what happens for the rest of this cycle. I hope I have Od and my temping is just wrong. Sigh. So Rae, what kinda tests did you have done? I think Free Androgen Index is one they test for PCOS.


----------



## mk8

Well hopefully docs will be able to work something out for you Lisa. I suspect they may put you on Clomid! When did you start TTC again? Also, have you always had long cycles?


----------



## Lisa92881

Rae - Your chart IS crazy long!! Kinda cool though, how you can see the rise after you ovulated. It does seem to be dropping, but since I don't know a lot about charting I'm not yet qualified to give advice. ;) 

Mk8 - I agree with Rae, maybe you geared up to Ov but never did?? Why are your red lines dotted and not solid, does that mean anything??

I'm excited to be a chart stalker now!! :thumbup:


----------



## raelynn

I had a blood test done Thursday to check the normal TTC levels as well as my thyroid since obgyn noticed my thyroid gland was a bit enlarged. I'm going for an ultrasound (pelvic and intrauterine) tomorrow which I am assuming they're using to check for the typical ring of cysts that goes along with PCOS. That is just a guess though since I am sure there are other things they're checking for but the only two my obgyn specifically named were thyroid levels and PCOS.


----------



## Lisa92881

mk8 said:


> Well hopefully docs will be able to work something out for you Lisa. I suspect they may put you on Clomid! When did you start TTC again? Also, have you always had long cycles?

Not sure what my cycles were before going on bcp. I stopped bcp in October, so was kind of trying right away, though it took me a while to figure out what in the world I was doing!! So 2 cycles in I started using OPKs and paying more attention to CM and all that, which was February.


----------



## raelynn

Yes, I was extremely surprised to have ovulated but it seems pretty clear with my temps that I did - finally. Maybe my cycle just needed to be scared by the threat of the obgyn visit to finally kick it into gear :)

I feel like temping/charting helps to get a more definitive look at what is going on in your cycle. If I just went by OPKs I would think I was about to ovulate all the time.

I'm getting the urge to test, maybe I will tomorrow if my temps don't plummet. It'll be 14 dpo then.


----------



## Chatnoir

Omg!!!after 4 months of using ovualation predictors I have finally got a peak!!! 
So hopefully blood tests on Monday will show that I have ovulated ok!


----------



## Lisa92881

Wooohoooo!! :wohoo:

Perfect timing for your blood test too!! 

Now go :sex:!! Hehehe.


----------



## Chatnoir

Cry!!!! only gone and got a bladder infection! Sitting on the train bloody busting to go but toilet door is busted!! Hope I make the journey without any accidents! Arhhhh


----------



## mk8

yay to positive opk chat but so sorry to hear about infection- go home and drink lots of water, pee lots, drink more, pee more. flush it out and hopefully it will go so you can bd!


----------



## raelynn

Can I just say I hate AF??? Knew she was coming today but still...
I got my period literally and hour before my ultrasound. The tech was really nice about it though and said not to worry about it. Now I'm having terrible cramps and I'm acting like a raving b*tch because of it. Tech didn't really tell me anything other than she was able to get some good pictures because I did good with filling my bladder. She said my doc should have the results by Friday or Monday. Still haven't heard back about my blood test but it seems kind of silly now since it was for a prescription to bring on AF and she came all by herself.


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh Rae, sorry AF got you! But at least this finally means an end to your crazy long cycle!!! Glad you could still get your ultrasound done. I will keep my FX for good results from both your ultrasound and bloodwork - I'm sure they checked other things besides what would be needed to give meds to start AF. 

On to the next cycle we go. This will be THE ONE, I just know it!! :hugs:


----------



## Baby4u14

mk8 said:


> RN- thanks for the update. Get plenty of rest honey and try not to stress about it too much. Praying your little bean sticks and you feel 100% soon!
> 
> Baby- I am sorry to hear you are low hun. I know it's tough. It's such a horrid yoyo emotional journey isn't it. What month of TTC are you on now? What's the game plan this month?

well i only took my temp this cycle..and its our 4th month ttc..its been soo hard. but today i took a 1st response and gotta faint :bfp: !!!! :)


----------



## Lisa92881

OMG!! Congrats Baby!!!


----------



## raelynn

Congrats Baby!

Lisa, I sure hope this next one is it for us! I'm kind of hoping my results come in fast enough for my doc to figure something out for this cycle but I don't know if that'll happen. Thinking we're on our own again. Though I feel like maybe it is just a matter of getting timing right because we seem to just miss timing our BDing with ovulation since I can't predict it with my cycles all over the place. Hoping the 3 times a week recommended by the obgyn will have us covered. Maybe that is all we need to make it work.


----------



## Baby4u14

thanx :) im freaking out right now!! im trying not to get false hope. but those lines are clearly there. i tried to put it on here but i could only put the link at the bottom of my sig. but hey lines are line. i bought clear blue digital today. ill use it friday!!


----------



## raelynn

The pic is really tiny but I still see the line. No questions about that one.


----------



## Baby4u14

raelynn said:


> The pic is really tiny but I still see the line. No questions about that one.

i kno! im so nervous!


----------



## mk8

Congrats Baby! WOW! So good to come back to this thread to see such great news! WOOPEE! 4 months TTCing... You know, we have all been talking so long on here that I thought it was longer. 4 months is pretty darn quick missy- congrats :) Rest up hun. And go and join the bumperstickers thread!

Rae- good to hear the scan delivered good pics. FX for the results. When I went to get my scan I didnt know you had to drink water! Woopsee. 

How is everybody else today?


----------



## Lisa92881

I see it too Baby!! Congrats!! Wow - only 4 months!! I'll admit to being a little jealous :dohh: but so super happy for you!!


----------



## Lisa92881

I love looking at FF and seeing charts where ovulation was late and ended up in a BFP. I just came across one with ovulation on cd50!! :thumbup:


----------



## mk8

heh heh- yes, it could be you lisa!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

mk8 said:


> heh heh- yes, it could be you lisa!!!!!!!!!!!

My thoughts exactly! I'm holding onto hope! Haha.


----------



## raelynn

I saw a thread on here from someone else with longer cycles and her doc told her it is absolutely still possible to get pregnant with longer cycles as long as you still ovulat. We just get less chances than those 28 day cycle people.

My doctor called back with my ultrasound results today. No cysts or anything. Everything was normal. They said they should have my blood work back by Tuesday and will call me then with the results. Wondering now if maybe it is a thyroid issue since she mentioned that. Guess I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## pinkanhopeful

Hi Ladies how we all keeping?

Congrats baby you done your other test yet??

I did 3 before I believed it was true, we need some more :bfp: this month ladies, fingers x for you all


----------



## mk8

Pink- Hey hun! How are you doing? I am seeing so many ladies post their BFPs- its great. First Baby then on another couple of threads I see more BFP announcements.

One has been TTCing number 1 for 6 months and conceived naturally on cycle 7.

Another is a mum already and was TTCing number 2 for 8 months, was due to go to the docs when got her BFP.

Another - BFP after a year of trying and 2 MCs, hopefully this one will stick for her :)

So much good news! Come on girls- we can do it!

Rae- keep us posted on the bloods.


----------



## Lisa92881

Yes, so nice to see BFPs isn't it?? You can just feel the positive energy and it fills you with so much hope!

Our turn is soon girlies!! :hugs:


----------



## raelynn

I say this month is it! I always wanted a May baby since hubby's bday is in April and mine is June. With my long cycles, that would put us at the very end of April or into May if this cycle is the one.


----------



## Lisa92881

I too like the idea of an April baby, not sure why. Maybe cause we don't have any family members' bdays near April, so baby's bday would be special. Plus April is when it's beginning to get nice here in New England...sometimes! But we can also get snow in April haha. Anyway, an April baby would be FABULOUS. Let's do it Rae! :thumbup:


----------



## raelynn

I'm on it :) Just waiting for AF to go away. The last 3 days she has been quite the witch, I figure it is from the lining having so long to build up. As soon as AF is over we're on a strict 3 times a week BD schedule and I am going to stick to it! We've missed O time the last few cycles because they've been so long and I have no idea when O is coming on but not this time!


----------



## Lisa92881

Yeah that's what happened to us last time too. We were doing every other day from like cd 15-30...and totally wore ourselves out by the time I ov'd at cd 55. Sad to say but it's hard for us to DTD that much!! :haha: Maybe we'll try 3x/week too. That's a little more managable than every other, especially when you have no idea when that egg is coming. No worries though, our cycles are going to be MUCH shorter this time than they were last time around, I just know it.


----------



## raelynn

Yeah, I can't imagine mine being much longer :) It happened to me one other time this summer too and then they went back to semi-normal, until now.


----------



## Chatnoir

I'm officially on my two week wait! So nothing else I can do this month! Fingers crossed we bd'd enough :)


----------



## raelynn

Good luck Chat!


----------



## kasigirl

Good Morning ladies! :)

So today is CD23 and I am 10dpo but I think the :witch: has arrived. :( So last month I made it to a 10 day luteal phase and if the :witch: is really here then I only had a 9 day luteal phase this month :( I am starting to get really frustrated too. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## raelynn

Kasi, I look at your chart and it is so short! It is like we're having the opposite problems - mine is forever long and yours is short. I think they say 10 days is still fine for a luteal phase but I don't know for sure. Mine has always been 14 or 15. Only thing normal about my cycles.


----------



## kasigirl

raelynn said:


> Kasi, I look at your chart and it is so short! It is like we're having the opposite problems - mine is forever long and yours is short. I think they say 10 days is still fine for a luteal phase but I don't know for sure. Mine has always been 14 or 15. Only thing normal about my cycles.

I know! amazing isn't it! why can't we combine our cycles? I want your luteal phase and you want my short cycles! hmm I guess beggars cant be choosers!


----------



## Lisa92881

Yeah, I *think* 10 days is good for a LP. :hugs:


----------



## kasigirl

Yep.... :witch: has arrived. :( 9 months and nothing... I am so discouraged! I haven't had anything happen at all since cycle 1 and now I am on cycle 12. I know this may seem insensitive, but the women that are having chemicals and MC's at least know they can get pregnant... I haven't had anything close to a positive HPT.... I know that it's awful to have a chemical or early MC but.... What I would give to just know that it was a possibility. :( The questions are starting to get to me too... My favorite, "Any news yet?" umm no! Please stop asking! This is hard enough knowing that my body isn't working the way it should. This is all my fault and I just don't know what do do anymore. 

I am so excited everytime I see someone get a BFP! But then I get angry for a minute when I see this is their first cycle or maybe their 3rd cycle....

Sorry for the rant ladies I am just a bit frustrated and down about this whole process. I apologize too if I may have offended anyone!


----------



## Lisa92881

Ohh Kasi, you just made me tear up. I feel your pain, friend. Especially when it comes to feeling excited, yet jealous/upset when others get their BFP right away. Please don't get discouraged or think that it is all your fault. There are a million and one reasons why it may not happen each cycle. Keep your head up and know that it will happen when the time is right. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## kasigirl

Lisa92881 said:


> Ohh Kasi, you just made me tear up. I feel your pain, friend. Especially when it comes to feeling excited, yet jealous/upset when others get their BFP right away. Please don't get discouraged or think that it is all your fault. There are a million and one reasons why it may not happen each cycle. Keep your head up and know that it will happen when the time is right. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Thanks Lisa... I know I will feel better tomorrow... Day one is always tough for me... but each month it gets a bit harder!


----------



## raelynn

I go through the same thing periodically. There are days like today where I feel really hopeful and think our time is coming and then days (like day 90-something and still no ovulation) where I am just completely frustrated, jealous, and heart broken. At least we have each other. People who aren't going through the whole TTC process just can't understand all the emotions tied up in this.

We're all pretty early on in this cycle...maybe we'll all get to be bump buddies right around the same time and can talk about all the crazy stuff going on with our bodies then :) Keep thinking positive ladies! We'll get there!


----------



## kasigirl

That would be great Rae! I will keep my fingers crossed that you both have shorter cycles this time around too! :)


----------



## Lisa92881

How amazing would it be if we were all bump buddies!! :friends:


----------



## mk8

hey girls

oh kasi, i totally understand what you are going through. I have the same thoughts. 6 months and on 7th cycle and nothing. ive never been pregnant either and I know what you mean about wondering if it is a possibility at all. It is incredibly heart breaking and I totally share your feelings about feeling happy yet upset when people announce their BFPs after a short time of trying. i had dinner with my friend who started trying when i did and shes now half way through her pregnancy. she doesnt know im trying and i am happy for her, but i felt really low when at one point, she said "i might get pregnant with no. 2 when i am on maternity leave and get the kids over and done with". oh what i would give to have one precious little one. 

i felt low today as i started to get boob ache. i am on cd23 and this is not a good sign. i always get it just under a week before AF shows. i have a shortish LP too- varies from 10-12 days. 12 day - not worried about, its the 10 that stresses me. 

but the other girls are right- positivity is the thing we have going for us at the moment.

take it easy girls. xx


----------



## raelynn

I'm on 7 months of trying for #1 now too mk8 but I'm only on cycle number 4 since they are so long. It is really hard when I know I only have half as many chances as most so sometimes it is exciting just to start a new cycle...knowing I at least have another chance to try. Could we just skip ahead to ovulation time already! :)


----------



## KendraNoell

Just checking in.. lots of stuff going on right now so I put ttc on the back burner for now... Don't have time to read everything I missed but I hope everyone is well...


----------



## Lisa92881

Kendra - Hope all is well!! :hugs: We miss you around here!!

Happy 4th everyone!! Need to rant for a sec: Had a cookout yesterday for my best friends daughters 1st bday party. Her brother also has a 9 month old and her cousin has a 3 month old. So I was standing with all of them, holding the 9 month old (so cute!), and somehow the conversation started about how quickly they all got pregnant. My best friend also has a 3 1/2 yr old, so she said something like, "We were going to wait like 2 yrs after we got married before kids, then 3 months later I got pregnant!!" Her cousin, who is very religious and actually had never had sex before getting married last June, said, "Yeah I thought it would take us a year so we started trying right away, and we got pregnant 2 weeks after we got married!" And I don't even remember what her brother said, his girlfriend (now fiancee) got pregnant after they had been together 5 months, which was obviously not planned. I was sooo annoyed and wanted to scream and/or cry!!! Then later in the day someone was talking about having another and my friend goes, "Yeah but we have to wait for Lisa so we can all be pregnant together!!" Keep in mind my friend knows we're trying, so although she probably thought nothing of saying that, it upset me. :nope: Ugh. It was a rough day filled with adorable babies that made my heart ache.


----------



## raelynn

Aw Lisa, sorry you had to go through that! I feel your pain though. I have 2 cousins on one side and one on the other who accidentally got their girlfriends pregnant. Here we are trying and nothing is happening and the ones that don't want it get pregnant so easily. It doesn't seem fair sometimes.


----------



## raelynn

Well the obgyn called with my blood results and I have been officially diagnosed with PCOS. Apparently there are three indicators they check for to diagnose you: high testosterone androgen levels, irregular cycles, and uncharacteristic appearance of the uterus (which I'm guessing is normally classified by cysts). You need two of the three indicators to be diagnosed and I have slightly elevated testosterone levels and irregular cycles. The doc also mentioned that my LH and FSH levels are switched (LH is elevated) so my brain isn't sending the trigger for me to ovulate. 

I pretty much expected this outcome but it still hit me pretty hard since it is yet another bump in the road to trying to have our little one. I do think I'm at least still ovulating since my temps go up and stay up 13 or 14 days before AF shows so that should hopefully help. My doc said to keep trying and that it only takes one time ovulating to get pregnant. I still have my 1 year appointment in November and, if I'm still not pregnant at that point, the plan is to check my tubes for blockage and get a analysis for hubby and if all things are ok there, I'll be going on clomid. Ugh, more stress but hopefully we get lucky and manage to catch one of the few times I ovulate. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Chatnoir

Morning all!
Sorry u didn't get the outcome u wanted from ur blood tests rae. I had my bloods done on Monday and will hopefully get an appoinent tomorrow to the get the results.
But tonight I am off to see take that at wembley and cannot wait so I'm gonna try and forget all about this ttc stuff for a few hours!


----------



## Lisa92881

Sorry to hear that Rae...but at least now you have some answers and you're on your way to BFP. :hugs:


----------



## gueyilla1985

Hello everyone. how are you all doing?


----------



## raelynn

Well I cried it all out last night. Hubby was wonderfully supportive. I know nothing has changed I was just feeling very discouraged. Feeling a little better today and just hoping that I manage to ovulate this cycle so that we have a shot. I can't imagine waiting another 5 months to do anything if my body doesn't manage to ovulate on its own.


----------



## kasigirl

Rae,

Sorry to hear that! :( Could you push to be put on something to stimulate ovulation sooner? It seems crazy that they would make you wait!


----------



## kasigirl

Ladies,

Desperate times call for desperate measures! I went out and bought preseed today! LOL. I told the hubby we need to try it before we have to start paying $180 a month for Femara... unfortunatly that is what the prescription is going to cost me starting next month! :( FX'd this is my month!

Hope everyone is having a good week!


----------



## raelynn

The obgyn doesn't want to stick me on clomid yet until the one year check of my tubes and hubby's SA since she said it wouldn't make a bit of difference if there are other factors contributing to infertility. I'm still ovulating as of right now just way more delayed. I was supposed to take prometrium to try and kick start my cycles back into order but AF showed on its own before that came about.

Feeling much better about things tonight. Hubby is on board with the 3 times a week plan too so hopefully we'll catch O this time around and have success. I have a feeling we keep missing O since my cycles are so long and we never know when it is coming. Maybe if we get it this round things will work out. I still have my prescription for prometrium that we didn't use so if my cycles takes forever again I may take that since obgyn mentioned I may need to go on that eventually just to get a period every 2 or 3 months.

Hope everyone else is doing well and really hope we all have BFPs coming up very soon!


----------



## KendraNoell

anyone heard from RN?


----------



## Chatnoir

Hi ladies,
I really need your advice! Called the Dr;s this afternoon and blood test came back all clear.YAY so hopefully I ovulated on day 15 as pedicted by my CBFM. 
I also had my smear test today, I have to have one every 6 months after they picked up abnormal cells last year. Anyway I went to the hospital and they had trouble doing one of the smears...first they asked if they ever had to have use an extra long spectrum to open up the cervix...no they hadnt, and they also had trouble opening the cervix to get a swab of cells, so i may have to go back. 
I know alot of you ladies track your cervix position,but i dont and dont really know anything about it....if its higher then normal and not opening could it be cos im pregnant????


----------



## raelynn

I heard that you can't really tell if you're pregnant by cervix position because it isn't reliable and changes positions a lot in the beginning. Sorry, I know that isn't much help. Cervix position is also high and closed after O but it could just be that your starting position is higher than others. I've heard several woman can't even reach their cervix any time in their cycle but I've never had any problem reaching mine.


----------



## RNmommy

Hey Ladies! I am so sorry I haven't been on. I have still been terribly ill. I've lost 13 lbs and am still having a hard time keeping food & fluids down. 
I am 12 weeks 3 days today but based on the scan I had on Tuesday I was 12wks 4 days then. LOL! Baby had a growth spurt. 
I just wanted to pop on and say that I hope everyone is doing ok. Once I start feeling better I'll try to start getting on more. 
I miss you ladies!!!!!


----------



## kasigirl

Oh no RN! 

Feel better soon! We miss you!


----------



## raelynn

RN hope you feel better soon! Baby must just be getting nice and comfy in there :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey RN! Glad baby is growing and doing well, but sorry you have been so sick!! Can't believe you're 12 weeks already - time is flying. Hopefully the sickness will pass as you begin your 2nd tri. 

Hope everyone else is doing great. I'm still waiting to ov...this wait is worse than the TWW for me! Ugh!


----------



## raelynn

Still waiting here as well. But AF stopped a few days ago so we're on the 3 times BDing a week schedule now. Hopefully it works for us and we don't get worn out before O time!


----------



## Lisa92881

raelynn said:


> Still waiting here as well. But AF stopped a few days ago so we're on the 3 times BDing a week schedule now. Hopefully it works for us and we don't get worn out before O time!

We still haven't even started BD'ing this cycle yet! :blush: We gave up way too early last cycle, so I didn't want that to happen again. Going to start this weekend, or early next week, and do every 2-3 days. Sigh...this baby making is hard work. :haha:


----------



## gueyilla1985

Hello how is everyone doing?


----------



## Lisa92881

Hi Gueyilla!! Doing good! Still waiting to ov. Blah! How about you??

We are going to a little cookout this afternoon, great day for it. So I made a few things - fruit salad, pasta salad, and brownies...and when I cracked the eggs for the brownies I started playing with the egg whites thinking, "So this is what it should look/feel like!" Wow, I have officially gone nuts! :rofl:


----------



## kasigirl

Lisa92881 said:


> Hi Gueyilla!! Doing good! Still waiting to ov. Blah! How about you??
> 
> We are going to a little cookout this afternoon, great day for it. So I made a few things - fruit salad, pasta salad, and brownies...and when I cracked the eggs for the brownies I started playing with the egg whites thinking, "So this is what it should look/feel like!" Wow, I have officially gone nuts! :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## KendraNoell

Hey ladies, glad everyone is doing mostly well (besides RN, poor thing). I should be able to test any day but I think I am going to wait until the day AF is supposed to show cause I only have one HPT left. Even tho we are NTNP I'm still tracking things in a cycle tracker and we BD-ed either the day I ovulated or the day after and that was really the only time that could have meant anything. We shall see, I suppose.

On another note I'm down 8 lbs in two weeks can't complain there!!!


----------



## gueyilla1985

Im going crazy cause this month i decided that i was going to lose 30lbs before i got preggo but at the sametime i dont want to stop ttc. i started taking weight loss pills so that i could speed up th process what should i do im so confused


----------



## Lisa92881

Kendra - Nice, good for you! 8 lbs in 2 wks is great! Did you test today? WHen is AF due?

Gueyilla - Maybe you could keep trying, but still work on losing weight too. I don't know if the weight loss pills are ok wile TTC though, maybe you should hold off on those. If it's meant to happen, it will! :)


----------



## gueyilla1985

i know they are not that is why i want to take a break. plus my fs already said i was not ov.


----------



## Baby4u14

pinkanhopeful- i took like 3 of them..2 with the lines and a digital clearblue one..went to a pregnancy center and they confirmed it..as of now I am 6 weeks 4 days.. loong way to go!! yay!


----------



## KendraNoell

congrats baby4u!

I tested yesterday and BFN, massive cramping this morning and brown CM so I think AF is showing today... gonna have hubby go get his swimmers tested because this is cycle 13 for us :(


----------



## gueyilla1985

OMG congrats baby4u!


----------



## mk8

Hey ladies

Kendra- sorry to hear that AF arrived. She did for me too and I am now on to cycle 8. Sigh. How is hubby about the SA? Hopefully the results come back well. Fingers crossed you get your BFP soon! Well done on the weight loss! WOW!

Lisa- forgotten how long your cycles are normally. Perhaps you should start BDing when you are in the mood until you O, just in case! 

Rae- sorry to hear the PCOS diagnosis. Interesting to learn that you need to have 2 tests to confirm PCOS. I reverted back to my bloods from May and my testosterone levels were in the normal bandings but my free androgen index (which is used to test PCOS) was elevated. Doc said he didnt think I had PCOS because my internal u/s indicated no cysts and ovaries/womb were a normal shape. I also have regular cycles (26/27 days since TTC in Jan). But curious, what if I do have PCOS. How does it prevent pregnancy? Can it prevent it because it can affect/stop O? This is all too confusing for my little brain. But anyway, back to you, the good news as the doc says is that you are ovulating. I hope the regular BD this cycle enables you to catch your BFP! Do you take any supplements? Also, have you tried reflexology or acupuncture. I have tried reflex twice and in both times, my LP went up to 12 days (from 10 or 11) - not sure if it was a coincidence, but may be worth a shot? I have also heard acupuncture can be great at regulating hormones. Maybe worth trying that out? 

RN- sorry to hear you arent well. FX you are 100% soon.

Pink and Baby- how are your pregnancies going so far? :)

Kasi- how is the preseed working out for you? Ive tried conceive plus and it was OK but I think I prefer it the au natural way- less cold. Haha. 

Gueyilla- i say no to weight loss pills and just cont TTC at the moment. FX you get your BFP soon. 

Catch ya later ladies. x


----------



## gueyilla1985

Any updates? LADIES

well i finally got my referral to the FS again i have an appt on the 25. god i hope these days go by fast!!


----------



## kasigirl

it's been way too quiet ladies! :) so this cycle has been so odd! my temps are out of control! take a look at my chart, I think I may have ovulated on day 9! how is everyone else doing?


----------



## Lisa92881

kasigirl said:


> it's been way too quiet ladies! :) so this cycle has been so odd! my temps are out of control! take a look at my chart, I think I may have ovulated on day 9! how is everyone else doing?

Hehe - your temps just keep climbing and climbing!! Maybe you did ovulate super early! Going by your temps and positive opk I would say yes. Wow! Here I am day 23 and still no eggie...want to switch?! :haha:


----------



## Lisa92881

gueyilla1985 said:


> Any updates? LADIES
> 
> well i finally got my referral to the FS again i have an appt on the 25. god i hope these days go by fast!!

Nice!! Your appt is the 25th of July?? That will be here before you know it!!

No updates here, still waiting to ovulate. FF chart is saying that I have, but I think it's just cause my temps have been wacky. Going to Cape Cod this weekend, and going to Maine next weekend, so at least I'm keeping busy. But at the same time nervous that I'm going to ovulate next weekend - when of course I'll be away on a "girls weekend"! :dohh:


----------



## kasigirl

Lisa92881 said:


> kasigirl said:
> 
> 
> it's been way too quiet ladies! :) so this cycle has been so odd! my temps are out of control! take a look at my chart, I think I may have ovulated on day 9! how is everyone else doing?
> 
> Hehe - your temps just keep climbing and climbing!! Maybe you did ovulate super early! Going by your temps and positive opk I would say yes. Wow! Here I am day 23 and still no eggie...want to switch?! :haha:Click to expand...


Funny how we all have our own issues... I am complaining about ovulating too early when all you want to do is ovulate! 


Well ladies FF put me down that I O'd on CD9... So I am 6 DPO today... I may have missed out since I o'd so early this month... We dtd on day 9 so we might have gotten it done but who knows! Based on last month my luteal phase was only 9 days if it is the same I should only have a 19 day cycle this month. I mentioned that to the DR this week and he kept saying Femara should help.... He wants me to take 3 more months of Femara before we look into anything else.... I am beginning to think i will have a 14 day cycle next month if we keep going! LOL 

How is everyone else? RN feeling any better? 

Lisa, any signs of O? 

MK8 any updates?

Rae, how are you holding up?


----------



## mk8

hey girls

quickly checking in as still in bed at its 1130am! Need to haul my butt outta bed to have breakfast and commence the day!

hope you girls are all doing well. 

Lisa- I am willing O to happen for you soon! 

Kasi- it only takes one time to get preggers so hopefully you caught it on CD9!

Gueyilla- yay to referral. remind me, what have the docs tested and tried so far? 

Also, as time has gone on, I have forgotten where you ladies are in your TTC journey. Thought it may be helpful to recap now?

I have been TTCing baby number 1 since Jan 2011 so 6 months now. 7 cycles done and dusted and never had a BFP. Now on to Cycle 8. Regular periods (26/27 days) that last around 5 days. Flow regular (I guess!) No meds. No fertility tests. Thought I did go to docs for pelvic pain and he did some initial bloods and an internal ultrasound- tests revealed nothing sinister. I had a high free androgen index (suggests PCOS) but the ultrasound revealed no cysts and I have regular periods so doc ruled that out. Ovaries, womb etc seem to be "normal in size and shape". Hubby and I are both 31. Hopefully storky will deliver us our BFP soon. 

In terms of general updates from me - CD...er...11! I typically O on CD 16. Doing the deed regularly this month. Trying every other day but we already did 2 days in a row yest and today (cos we wanted some fun! heh heh) and with work being busy, we will prob miss some days throughout this cycle anyway. No OPKs or temping for me this cycle- too stressful. I just want to let it happen for a change. I am taking prenatals and vitB though as my LP extended from its usual 10/11 days to 12 the cycles I took vit B. Although those two cycles I appeared to get a 12 days LP, I also tried reflexology. Recommend it ladies. I dont know if it helps, but I find it hugely relaxing! I went for a session on Fri and the lady said there was tightness around my shoulders (which I do have) and said there was tightness on my spleen (which governs blood so can affect periods supposedly). Not sure if it is a loada mumbo jumbo but as I enjoy it, I am going to cont once a month until BFP arrives. I recommend it girls. 

Take it easy. xx


----------



## raelynn

Sorry I haven't been around much ladies. Just not much going on for me. Still in the wait for O and trying to keep myself busy with other things so I don't go crazy.

My story to refresh everyone's memory:
Hubby and I decided to wait a year after we got married until we started trying...wishing maybe I hadn't given in so easily to that now. We started trying Nov 2010. So now it has been 8 1/2 months, 4 cycles, and no BFP. Obviously, my cycles have been quite long. So, I went to see an obgyn. She sent me for testing because she said it sounded like my body is having trouble ovulating. I got a blood test and two ultrasounds, external and internal. Ultrasounds came back normal, no cysts or other abnormalities. Blood work came back with my LH levels higher than my FSH levels and an elevated testosterone androgen level. With 2 out of the 3 diagnostic symptoms for PCOS (high testosterone, irregular cycles), I was diagnosed with PCOS. Now I'm in the waiting game for my one year appointment in Nov. OBGYN instructed me to continue trying on the chance that I do manage to ovulate and to try BDing 3 times a week to make sure we catch it. I have also been charting with my BBT temperature and it seems to confirm I'm ovulating just very late in my cycles. If we're still not pregnant by the one year appointment, the plan is to check my tubes for any blockages and get hubby a SA. Then, if we're all clear there, I'll be put on clomid to try and stimulate my body to ovulate more regularly.


----------



## kasigirl

Hi ladies!

Here is my story... I am 32 DH just turned 35. We got married in Nov 2008 and decided to wait until our second anniversary to start trying. I stopped taking BC in Sept 2010. I am currently on cycle 12 and have been trying for almost 10 months. My cycles are pretty normal ranging from 25-31 days but my luteal phase was consistantly sitting at 7 days. I didn't discover this until I started temping in January. I am now seeing an OBGYN and started taking Femara a few months ago. I am now on cycle 3 of Femara. 
This months cycle has been out of control! My temps are up still but FF took away the cross hairs this morning... I am pretty sure I ovulated on CD9 though! 

My Hubby got his SA done and everything checked out fine. The Dr. wants me to try 3 more cycles before we do anything else...


----------



## mk8

Thanks for the refresh ladies! Hopefully not long until we get our bfps! 

Rae, the high testosterone androgen index, is that the same as free androgen index? Cos my free androgen index was high. Hmmmm. But no cysts and regular cycles, all other hormones seemed normal but didnt test if i was definitely ovulating. Hmm 

Kasi, did you also opk? Did docs test to confirm short lp?


----------



## kasigirl

mk8 said:


> Thanks for the refresh ladies! Hopefully not long until we get our bfps!
> 
> Rae, the high testosterone androgen index, is that the same as free androgen index? Cos my free androgen index was high. Hmmmm. But no cysts and regular cycles, all other hormones seemed normal but didnt test if i was definitely ovulating. Hmm
> 
> Kasi, did you also opk? Did docs test to confirm short lp?

I got a positive on day 9 and nothing on the opk since! I keep bringing up the lp issue and he says thats what the femara is for.... who knows!


----------



## raelynn

mk8 - I'm guessing testosterone androgen level and free androgen are the same but don't know since I didn't get my actual results back just the explanation over the phone from my doc. I wasn't tested to confirm ovulation either, actually my obgyn said she expects I'm not ovulating. However, my temps have gone up consistently 13 or 14 days before AF shows so based off of that, I believe I do ovulate. It just takes my body forever to finally get the signal through (due to my LH and FSH levels being switched).


----------



## mk8

kasi- hmmm- what days did you get your previous opks and did you def have a short lp then? 

rae- hmmm, so doc thinks you dont o but wont give you any meds? whats the next plan of action hun? i agree you are o-ing, just a bit later than normal. have you tried reflexology or acupuncture etc at all? i heard it can regulate hormones but not sure if theres proof. i have also heard regular light exercise helps to regulate hormones in case you havent tried that.


----------



## Lisa92881

Ahhh, updates!!! 

I'm 29 (turning the big 3-0 in September) and hubby is going to be 29 next month. We got married in October and I went off bcp right away. My first cycle off bcp was 60 days, and we weren't really "trying" yet since I had no idea what was going to happen. So, I'd say we've been trying since December, but I've only had 4 cycles since then, on cycle 5 now. So annoying! Been using OPKs. Went to my obgyn last month and she suggested I start temping. I'll do that for 3 months and go back in Sept (the day before my bday, ugh). I got bloodwork done last week - 5 vials, eeek!! And she gave me the stuff for hubby to get a SA, but we are waiting to see what my bloodwork has to say.


----------



## kasigirl

mk8 said:


> kasi- hmmm- what days did you get your previous opks and did you def have a short lp then?
> 
> rae- hmmm, so doc thinks you dont o but wont give you any meds? whats the next plan of action hun? i agree you are o-ing, just a bit later than normal. have you tried reflexology or acupuncture etc at all? i heard it can regulate hormones but not sure if theres proof. i have also heard regular light exercise helps to regulate hormones in case you havent tried that.

Generally I o'd around day 20 when my cycle was 27 days. I temped regulary and one month I was really excited becuase I o'd on day 15 but that just meant my period came 5 days early! The first two months on Femara were good. O'd on day 15 the first month and day 13 the second month. My cycles were 26 days the first month and 23 days the second cycle. This time I am almost 100% sure I o'd on day 9 so if my luteal phase looks like last month I should only see AF on day 19 or maybe day 20... crazy! Who knows though, maybe this is my month and my body is playing crazy tricks on me! LOL


----------



## KendraNoell

I have been off bcp since June of 2010. Hubby is 26 I'm 27. I've had my progesterone checked, ultrasound to check for cysts, thyroid, etc is all normal. Hubby is waiting to get an SA done. I honestly don't know if our issue is something to do with him or if its just awful timing on our part. I'm on a lot of meds and I really don't want to BD a lot. We are lucky if we get it in twice a week. Usually though during ovulation we BD at least once in that 48 hour window. I think we could probably try a bit harder during that time but I'd feel more comfortable knowing hubby has the green light too.


----------



## kasigirl

aghh! this sucks! today is cd1 for me. my cycle was only 16 days this month! this is making me so angry! what the hell am I supposed to do with a 16 day cycle! :(


----------



## pinkanhopeful

Hi Ladies

Its been busy on here, any :bfp: that I have missed??

Today was my scan, dating scan, was nervous (in case there was no baby) and excited (that there was one). Well there was one in there and it put on a lovely jumping act for me and DH, the lady was quite pleased that it did, she measured baby and said i was 12w and 5d which is only a few days different to what we thought but she could tell by measurements, heartbeat normal and she said everything looked normal so by the end of the scan me and DH were smiling from ear to ear

Hows everyone doing???


----------



## kasigirl

that's great news pink! :) 

as for me I am super frustrated today ! my cycle was only 16 days long this month!


----------



## Lisa92881

Kasi - I'm sorry. That's so frustrating. I know you said your dr wanted to wait 3 months after starting Femara, but have you called and told him/her that it seems to be really shortening your cycle??

Pink - Yay! Glad to hear everything is good. 

No updates from me, still waiting to ovulate. This is getting really old. :growlmad:


----------



## raelynn

Me too Lisa. Really really hoping this isn't another 110 day cycle in the works but no signs so far that I'm even close to ovulation.


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh I hope you don't have another 110 day-er. That's terrible. :nope: Your chart is interesting, your temps are so regular. Mine are all over the place. :shrug:


----------



## kasigirl

Lisa92881 said:


> Kasi - I'm sorry. That's so frustrating. I know you said your dr wanted to wait 3 months after starting Femara, but have you called and told him/her that it seems to be really shortening your cycle??
> 
> Pink - Yay! Glad to hear everything is good.
> 
> No updates from me, still waiting to ovulate. This is getting really old. :growlmad:

I did see the Dr. last week and told him I thought I ovulated on day 9 and that I would probably only have an 18 day cycle. He told me he still wanted to see me take it for another 3 months... and here I am on day 1 starting all over again. i called and talked to his nurse and she was like we still want you to take the femara for 3 more months i was like my cycle was only 16 days this month! She said that I should have sex on days 10-18 every other day. I mentioned again that I ovulated on day 9 so that method obviously wouldn't work for me then she said to have sex starting day 6.... umm what about the fact that my luteal phase is back to 7 days? Unbelievable. I ended up going home from work I was so upset. I didn't want my employees to see me crying! I sobbed the whole way home. :( I am so frustrated and all I can do is cry right now. I am going to try and find a reproductive endocrynologist today that can get me in... but I am not sure who is supposed to do the blood work? Anyone know?

Thanks for letting me vent ladies! I am so sad right now and all I can think is what did I do to deserve this? My heart is so heavy right now. :(


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh Kasi don't think like that, you didn't do anything to deserve your crazy cycles anymore than the rest of us did. :hugs: Our bodies work in mysterious ways, but we have to believe that there is a bigger plan in the works for all of us, and as much as we think we have control, this whole TTC thing is beyond our control. Stay positive. What do you mean about the bloodwork, do you mean you're not sure who orders it?? My obgyn ordered mine. (I'm already dying for the results!) But I'm sure a reproductive endo could order it too, or a fertility specialist.


----------



## mk8

Hello ladies

Kasi- sorry to hear about the ultra short cycle and LP. I agree with the others- may be worth going back to docs to tell him how short your LP has become - it has consistently become shorter as the cycles pass so perhaps Femara isn't for you? Have you read up on the side effects of this med at all? 

Pink- woo hoo to bubs doing a somersault. I had a massive grin when I read that. So happy for you and Mr Pink. 

Lisa/Rae- here's hoping that you O soon! How are the other signs doing? CM etc? Or you trying not to think about it? 

I'm still hanging in there. Still pre O I think. CD12. I appear to have had very very little pinky discharge yest and today (after BD with hubby yest morning). I don't think it is ovulation spotting (too early for me and this happened last cycle too around about this time after I had BD with hubby. It tended to happen after - TMI warning - hubby rammed it in! I think my cervix was low and it felt too deep so maybe hubby injured me a little??) I don't think I have an STD (been with DH 8 yrs) and I had a pap smear in Mar and internal u/s end May, nothing sinister. Maybe this has happened before but I only noticed since TTC? Hmmm... Anyhoo, overall I am trying to live a healthier lifestyle this month and not OPKing or temping in order to try to reduce stress levels. Hope this is it girls!


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey mk8! Ya know, I would LOVE to not think about Oing, and just BD every other day and see what happens. Ugh, the pain of having long and irregular cycles!! No signs yet for me really, opks are negative, no noted increase or change in cm, nothing at all!

Your little story made me laugh, especially when you said "ramming it in"!! :rofl: I'm sure it's nothing, maybe just got a little too frisky!! :)


----------



## mk8

Kasi, just saw your latest message. So sorry to see you are down Kasi. Here for you when you want to vent. The good news is that you are ovulating but I can imagine how frustrating it is that the docs tell you to keep with it for 3 months. I tried to look up Femara but can only see it assists with ovulation induction. Your doc tell you it extends LP or just generally regulate the cycle? Have you tried any other methods to extend LP?


----------



## mk8

Sorry to hear you are feeling annoyed with the long cycle Lisa. Maybe it is worth throwing the OPKs out for this cycle and just DTD every 2-3 days? That's what I tried to do anyway. It is still a bit clinical as I tell DH "tonight's the night darl face" but at least I am not analysing the pee sticks and fretting as much. Do you have any holidays planned with the hubby? 

When do you get bloods results back?


----------



## Lisa92881

mk8 said:


> Sorry to hear you are feeling annoyed with the long cycle Lisa. Maybe it is worth throwing the OPKs out for this cycle and just DTD every 2-3 days? That's what I tried to do anyway. It is still a bit clinical as I tell DH "tonight's the night darl face" but at least I am not analysing the pee sticks and fretting as much. Do you have any holidays planned with the hubby?
> 
> When do you get bloods results back?

I think that would stress me out even more, not knowing if/when I was ovulating...what if we were tired and missed a few days...blah blah. :dohh: I just can't win, haha. No holidays planned, thinking of doing something in August but I really want to save up to get hardwood floors. Plus I work in a school so I'm not working much this summer, I have pretty much all of August off, so money's a little tight!

Got my blood taken Thursday and my dr said it usually takes about a week. So I'm hoping to hear from her Thursday or Friday.


----------



## kasigirl

mk8 said:


> Kasi, just saw your latest message. So sorry to see you are down Kasi. Here for you when you want to vent. The good news is that you are ovulating but I can imagine how frustrating it is that the docs tell you to keep with it for 3 months. I tried to look up Femara but can only see it assists with ovulation induction. Your doc tell you it extends LP or just generally regulate the cycle? Have you tried any other methods to extend LP?

Thanks mk8... The Dr. continues to tell me that by strengthening the ovulation with Femara (or Clomid) the progesterone levels should naturally go up... I don't think that is happening in my case though as my LP continues to stay really short. Femara gave me a 10 day LP the first month, 9 the next then only 7 this last time... back to where I started.... I did take b complex for a few months and other than blurring my vision it didn't budge my luteal phase....

I am feeling a bit better now. I did make an appt with an RE, of course I was crying on the phone, poor girl that took my call! I tried to keep it together but just can't stop crying when I think or talk about it... 


Lisa/Rae, I am sorry your cycles are so long! I know you both mentioned you have appts... do you really have to wait until the 1 year mark?


----------



## raelynn

I've been doing the more relaxed approach this time. I used OPKs last cycle and all they did was stress me out besides I've heard they are unreliable with PCOS. I've been watching my other fertility signs as I distinctly remember several days of obvious EWCM before ovulation both of my last cycles so I'm waiting for that to start the heavy BDing. With these long cycles it is easy to get worn out and I don't want to do that too early. I've been temping though so I can still confirm ovulation when it finally happens.

As for the doctor, I already had half my fertility tests done to diagnose PCOS so for now I'm waiting until the 1 year mark. Already have my appointment set and then we'll run the rest of the tests and I'll go on clomid if no other issues show in the testing. Hoping we manage to get our BFP before than but you never know with these long cycles.

I guess none of us can win with this...either too long or too short things just aren't going our way. Hopefully we all still manage to catch our BFPs despite our cycle issues!


----------



## Lisa92881

Ugh, I'm so annoyed!! :growlmad: My doctor just called with my bloodwork results and goes, "Well your progesterone levels were low so it doesn't look like you ovulated"...so I said "Yeah, I didn't think I would have, going by my cycles that was still pretty early" (Keep in mind I called her the day before saying I was pretty sure I hadn't ovulated yet, and asked if she still wanted me to do cd21) So she says "Yeah well I was basing that on a typical 28 day cycle, so with your cycles being so long it's hard to judge". Like...no shit lady. That's the problem. So she starts to hang up!! And I'm like "Sooo...everything else seems ok?" and she says "Oh yeah everything else looks perfectly normal" Ummm hello clearly something isn't normal if my cycles are this messed up. I mean I'm glad it didn't show any serious problems, but now I'm kinda just like what the hell?? :shrug: Shouldn't SOME hormone level be off, to be causing such long and possibly anovulatory cycles?? Does anyone know?? I'm so frustrated. I just want to cry. :cry:

Maybe I'll copy this and make a post in the TTC section and see if anyone knows. 

Kasi - I have another appt for Sept. After my appt last month my dr wanted me to chart for 3 months then come back. October will have been a year since I went off bcp.


----------



## pinkanhopeful

Thanks for the lovely messages of congrats from all


----------



## mk8

Hi Lisa, sorry that your bloods didn't provide much insight. So is that it? Will you go back to the docs to ascertain what the next steps are? Sorry you're feeling a bit clueless. 

As for other hormones, I'm not sure on that one hun. But I would have thought your day 14 tests would have shown that your lh levels were off? 

Have you always had irregular cycles? Assume theyre ruling out pcos?


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks Mk8. I won't go back until September, with my 3 months of charts in hand. :dohh: I didn't get day 14 tests, just day 21. 

I don't think my cycles have always been long. I don't remember what they were like before going on bcp about 6 yrs ago. Though I feel like I would remember if they were 60 days!!


----------



## mk8

Hey Lisa, I have heard it can take a year for the pill to get out of your system so hopefully you will get your bfp soon. what qre you doing lifestyle wise?


----------



## Lisa92881

mk8 said:


> Hey Lisa, I have heard it can take a year for the pill to get out of your system so hopefully you will get your bfp soon. what qre you doing lifestyle wise?

I'm not sure I know what you mean?? :blush:


----------



## Lisa92881

Have any of you ladies done reflexology??? I'm thinking of doing it, or maybe even getting a massage. I think I need a little splurge on something relaxing soon.


----------



## raelynn

Lisa, I can only speak from my specific situation but my blood test was what confirmed my LH and FSH levels are off. So, if yours were normal, it may be something else. Do you know if they checked your thyroid level by any chance? My doc ordered that test for me as well since my thyroid gland was a bit enlarged at the time of my appointment and she mentioned thyroid levels can also cause whacky cycles.

I just splurged on some pretty new bras for myself...needed something nice to take my mind off things :) I've never tried reflexology but have heard good things about it.


----------



## Lisa92881

Yup she said thyroid was fine, she also said prolactin was fine. I guess those are 2 important things?! :shrug: But there were other things (hormones, etc) looked at as well. 

Oh yay new bras! Yes we def need to do things for ourselves - all the time, but especially during the stress of TTC!


----------



## mk8

Lisa, I've done reflexology and like it. Tried it this cycle and once in cycle 4, another in cycle 7. Both times my lp seemed to lengthen a little to 12 days (previously 10 or 11 days). I also find it relaxing. Have read best to do it pre o.


----------



## Lisa92881

mk8 said:


> Lisa, I've done reflexology and like it. Tried it this cycle and once in cycle 4, another in cycle 7. Both times my lp seemed to lengthen a little to 12 days (previously 10 or 11 days). I also find it relaxing. Have read best to do it pre o.

Thanks for the info. I'm hoping to ovulate soon so maybe I should wait until next cycle??


----------



## mk8

Maybe worth doing it now Lisa. It's super relaxing in my opinion. But your call of course. 

By the way, when I referred to "lifestyle" I meant do you exercise, eat a balanced diet etc?


----------



## Lisa92881

Ohh, haha. :dohh: Yeah I eat pretty healthy, not a super health freak or anything but I'd say decent. Haven't been exercising much lately, though I know I should. Could stand to loose like 10 lbs or so, but not overweight or anything. I'm very hesitant to put my life "on hold" and stop drinking alcohol and/or coffee while TTC, though I sometimes wonder if that would make a difference.


----------



## mk8

I know what you mean Lisa. I cut out drinking tea as I heard caffeine is a no no... but I have also heard green tea is great for fertile cm... but green tea has caffeine in it so I just dont gettit. Or maybe we are just trying too hard?


----------



## gueyilla1985

still nothing to report from me.... boo i know!! 

the dr has tested my for pcos and to see if i was not ov.. and im not so maybe this next appt she will give me something to ov


----------



## Lisa92881

Hope so Gueyilla!!


----------



## mk8

Hope so too Gueyilla! You used to get positive OPKs didnt you? Did you temp? Just wondering if you used to O but just didnt the time the docs took bloods. Assume docs did the day 3, 14 and 21 tests?


----------



## kasigirl

Hi ladies!

My appointment with the RE was scheduled for Monday but they called me this morning and had a cancellation, so I got in at 9AM this morning! I am so excited. The Dr. is wonderful. He actually sat and looked at my BBT charts and asked me a ton of questions! 

He was glad I didn't take the Femara and did an ultrasound. He found a rather large cyst on my ovary and said that he doesn't want me taking the Femara this month so that the cyst can hopefully go away on it's own. He was surprised when i told him I had an ultrasound last week and they didn't mention anything about it.... Go figure the obviously weren't paying attention as they sent me away and told me to keep taking it for 3 more months! 

So, anyways I am going to get my blood drawn finally when I start my period next month.... Day 3, 15 and 21 but he is going to go off of when I ovulate for the day 21 bloods since my cycle is a bit crazy! So I plan on taking it easy. I will temp and OPK but know that I probably won't get pregnant this cycle so it's time to relax for a bit! 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh Kasi so glad to hear you love your doctor and had a great appt!! So happy for you. It must almost be a relief that you can take it easy this cycle. I can't believe they didn't notice your cyst in your last ultrasound! How frustrating. At least you're in good hands now. Keep us posted!! :hugs:


----------



## mk8

Kasi- such wonderful news :) I am so pleased that the docs are paying attention and being supportive. Like Lisa, I cannot believe they didn't spot the cyst the first time round. What on earth?! Is it that they didn't see it, or that they didn't think it was a big deal (because I hear cysts can be normal and not necessarily something to worry about.) Unbelievable. Makes me wonder whether my ultrasound was OK. Outta curiosity, were they internal or external ultrasounds? 

Hope everybody is well!


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh dear. Well we BD Tues night, and the plan was to do it again this morning since I am going away for the weekend. But my hubby had some umm, technical difficulties (he doesn't work well under pressure and had to leave for work, lol). So I was kind of annoyed but whatever. But of course I just did an opk and it looks pretty dark, so I feel like it's going to be positive later today, I'm going to ovulate tomorrow, and I'm totally going to miss it since I won't be home until Sunday! :cry:


----------



## kasigirl

Happy Friday ladies! 

So, I noticed today that I had some EWCM..... so I just did two OPK's a cheapy and a CB OPK... can you believe that both were positive? Today is day 5!!!!!!!!! I am completely at a loss for what my body is doing right now! It seems like the Femara woke something up, but I don't think it's a good thing! If I only have a 7 day LP that will mean my cycle will only be 12 days this month... crazy!


Lisa, did you O yet?


----------



## raelynn

Lisa - Sorry to hear that. Maybe your O will hold off for a while and you'll get lucky. 

Kasi - So glad you found a doc that is willing to listen and help out! I have heard that most cysts go away on their own so maybe they didn't mention it earlier because it was a non-issue

So I thought maybe Tuesday was O day for me since my temp went way up but it is back down today so...still waiting. We're way less stressed this month so it is a nice change. I figure I won't ovulate anytime early in my cycle so I haven't been even really paying attention until this week and it is making BDing much more enjoyable too. We're getting a consistent amount in without even having to schedule it - which of course makes it more fun :) Now I'm just trying to stay patient until O comes.


----------



## kasigirl

raelynn said:


> Lisa - Sorry to hear that. Maybe your O will hold off for a while and you'll get lucky.
> 
> Kasi - So glad you found a doc that is willing to listen and help out! I have heard that most cysts go away on their own so maybe they didn't mention it earlier because it was a non-issue
> 
> So I thought maybe Tuesday was O day for me since my temp went way up but it is back down today so...still waiting. We're way less stressed this month so it is a nice change. I figure I won't ovulate anytime early in my cycle so I haven't been even really paying attention until this week and it is making BDing much more enjoyable too. We're getting a consistent amount in without even having to schedule it - which of course makes it more fun :) Now I'm just trying to stay patient until O comes.

Fingers crossed it happens soon for you! :) That's great that this is a less stressful month for you.. I told my DH this week we are going to not plan anything! Of course I got my positive OPK today and am now figuring out how to get my DH in bed! LOL


----------



## KendraNoell

hey ladies just checking in, glad everyone is doing well and most of you are getting the help you need from dr's to figure out what is going on. Lisa I would suggest getting a copy of your bloodwork and then look up all the levels yourself. What one Dr feels isn't a big deal, another might think differently.

sorry to you ladies with long cycles. i guess i should be thankful mine are pretty much even but i still don't know what's going on with me :(


----------



## mk8

hey kendra, how are things going on your side? didnt you say you/hubby were going to docs?


----------



## kasigirl

Good Evening ladies!

So, today is CD7 and I am almost positive i o'd on day 5 or 6 as my temps are up... So I am probably only going to have a 12-13 day cycle this month if I am lucky.... I am pretty bummed about that, but it will make my bloodwork come sooner! :) Trying to stay positive..... what's crazy is that I may very well have 3 periods in the month of July... how nuts is that? CD1 on 7/2, CD1 on 7/18 and I could possibly see CD1 on the 29th or 30th... My body is completely out of control right now! 

How is everyone else doing? Lisa, did you o yet? Any updates Kendra? Mk8... what's new with you? Rae, did you o yet?

It's getting really quite in this thread ladies! :) Come on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We need a few more BFP's!


----------



## Lisa92881

Hi ladies! :hi: Hope you all had a great weekend. My weekend away was great, lots of relaxing by the pool/beach and going out at night. Just what I needed to get my mind off TTC a little bit. I don't think I ov'd yet, like I said my opk was dark-ish Fri morning, then I forgot to do another one Fri afternoon or night. Too busy drinking by the pool. :winkwink: Then yesterday afternoon it seemed almost positive so I'm not sure if I caught it on the way down? It was light again today. I don't know why but I just don't feel like I ov'd yet. BD'd tonight when I got home. We'll see what my temp does in the next few days, I didn't take it this weekend. 

Kasi - Holy crap, 3 periods in 1 month!! :dohh: But yes, at least your bloodwork will be soooner. I like that positive attitude!

Kendra - Thanks, good idea. Maybe I'll call this week and ask them to mail me a copy. What is going on with you these days?? Hope all is ok. 

Rae - Nice to hear things are more relaxed. I have to admit it was nice to not think about opks and whatnot as much this weekend while I was away. But I can't seem to stop while I'm home!


----------



## Lisa92881

Just realized we BD'd Wed not Tues, so hopefully that's good enough if I did ovulate Fri or Sat!! :shrug:


----------



## gueyilla1985

i have had a crazy week. it has already been a 1yrs since my son passed as of july 18, 2011. i have been so sad and have had many down days.


----------



## raelynn

Sorry for your loss Gueyilla.

Still no O for me yet. I'm being patient but hope it happens soon. I can deal with a 50 or 60 day long cycle but please no 100+. Have some vacation time coming up soon so hopefully that will keep me busy and my mind off TTC during this waiting period.


----------



## Lisa92881

Gueyilla - So sorry. :hugs: FX that your angel up above will send you a sticky bean soon. 

Rae - I hope so too!! 100+ is just plain ridiculous!! Going anywhere on vacation?

Well I don't think I ovulated this weekend, my temp was pretty low this morning. Which I guess is a good thing?? :shrug: Unless of course that means I won't ovulate this cycle, or that I have a long way to go!


----------



## gueyilla1985

Thank you for all your support ladies!! i really wish i could say that i am still hopeful that im gonna get a :baby: but i dont know anymore> i know i have not been trying but a yr is to long for me.


----------



## mk8

I am so sorry you are feeling down Gueyilla. I cannot begin to imagine how tough things are for you right now. But honey, I believe that good things happen to good people. You may just have to wait a bit longer but sounds like the docs are helping you get there. Keep the faith honey. What are you doing about potentially not ovulating? 

Lisa/Rae- I am willing O for you girls! COME ON! 

RN & Pink. Hope you pregnant ladies are doing OK. :) I hope many more of us join you ladies soon. 

Kasi- what's the latest hun?


----------



## kasigirl

mk8 said:


> I am so sorry you are feeling down Gueyilla. I cannot begin to imagine how tough things are for you right now. But honey, I believe that good things happen to good people. You may just have to wait a bit longer but sounds like the docs are helping you get there. Keep the faith honey. What are you doing about potentially not ovulating?
> 
> Lisa/Rae- I am willing O for you girls! COME ON!
> 
> RN & Pink. Hope you pregnant ladies are doing OK. :) I hope many more of us join you ladies soon.
> 
> Kasi- what's the latest hun?

HI MK8! :) Nothing new from me.. I think I am 3 DPO today so I should see AF on 7/30... then the bloodwork will begin! :) How are you doing?


----------



## gueyilla1985

Well I went to the fs and she gave me femara. Any input ladies?


----------



## Lisa92881

No experience with it, but I have read some stuff on it and it sounds like it's worked for a lot of people! Yay! :happydance: When will you start it? Is it like Clomid, do you take it cd X-X?? I'm excited to hear how it works for you. I have a feeling I'm not going to ovulate again this cycle, and will be headed towards being put on meds when I go back to the obgyn in Sept. Anyway, so happy for you!! :hugs:


----------



## kasigirl

gueyilla1985 said:


> Well I went to the fs and she gave me femara. Any input ladies?

I took femara for 3 cycles I really like it! my first two cycles were awesome but my third cycle was crazy! :) I didnt have any side effects other than some hot flashes. good luck!


----------



## gueyilla1985

Lisa92881 said:


> No experience with it, but I have read some stuff on it and it sounds like it's worked for a lot of people! Yay! :happydance: When will you start it? Is it like Clomid, do you take it cd X-X?? I'm excited to hear how it works for you. I have a feeling I'm not going to ovulate again this cycle, and will be headed towards being put on meds when I go back to the obgyn in Sept. Anyway, so happy for you!! :hugs:

Yeah You take it like clomid. I'm taking it cd 4 to cd 8. I just have to wait for my af to show up. Thank you I hope it works too. The fs actually confirmed that I was not ov so she desided to try the femara cause of my uterine linning being thin. She said clomid can thin your lining so she wanted to avoid that. I'm also taking prenatals with folic acid, baby aspirin, and vit e.


----------



## gueyilla1985

kasigirl said:


> gueyilla1985 said:
> 
> 
> Well I went to the fs and she gave me femara. Any input ladies?
> 
> I took femara for 3 cycles I really like it! my first two cycles were awesome but my third cycle was crazy! :) I didnt have any side effects other than some hot flashes. good luck!Click to expand...

Did you ov with it?


----------



## kasigirl

gueyilla1985 said:


> kasigirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gueyilla1985 said:
> 
> 
> Well I went to the fs and she gave me femara. Any input ladies?
> 
> I took femara for 3 cycles I really like it! my first two cycles were awesome but my third cycle was crazy! :) I didnt have any side effects other than some hot flashes. good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> Did you ov with it?Click to expand...


Yep... in fact it put my ovaries in overdrive I think! LOL The first month I o'd on day 15 and had a 10 day luteal phase... this was a 3 day improvement over my normal 7 day LP... the second month I o'd on day 13 and had a 9 day LP... The third month I o'd on day 9 and had a 7 day LP hence the 16 day cycle. My dr told me not to take it this month as a small cyst had formed (nothing to be concerned about) but the crazy thing is I o'd on day 5 this month! 

I really liked it but think my dosage may have been a bit too strong... mind you I did o every month.. they were trying to increase my LP with it... What dosage did they put you on?


----------



## raelynn

Still waiting for O here too Lisa. Am I sounding impatient yet? Haha! I was so good the first few weeks but not I'm staring to get anxious for O to get here already!


----------



## mk8

Hey ladies, 

Gueyilla- Hope that Femara does the trick for you.

Kasi - I am crossing my fingers that you will not know how long your LP is this cycle because you get that BFP! Come on eggy!

Lisa/Rae- BRING ON O! Have fun BD-ing in the mean time lovely ladies.

As for me, I think I o'd. Not sure as I am not OPKing/temping this cycle. CD20 for me now. I typically O between CD14-CD17 (judging from previous OPKs and/or temp charts). I am starting to lose hope a bit ladies. Cycle 8, month 7 of TTCing for me. Hubby and I BD at the right time. I stay lying down for ages. We BD in the missionary position. I think I am ovulating. I have had an internal u/s and ovaries/uterus appears normal in size. We dont smoke, drink much and try to eat healthy. I have stepped up the amount of water I drink and we both take our TTC vits and I also take vit B (to try to up my LP (which varies between 10-12 days). I just feel like something has to be wrong but it may not be easy to identify/fix. :( Sorry for the downer ladies but just kinda fed up.


----------



## gueyilla1985

kasigirl said:


> gueyilla1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kasigirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gueyilla1985 said:
> 
> 
> Well I went to the fs and she gave me femara. Any input ladies?
> 
> I took femara for 3 cycles I really like it! my first two cycles were awesome but my third cycle was crazy! :) I didnt have any side effects other than some hot flashes. good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> Did you ov with it?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep... in fact it put my ovaries in overdrive I think! LOL The first month I o'd on day 15 and had a 10 day luteal phase... this was a 3 day improvement over my normal 7 day LP... the second month I o'd on day 13 and had a 9 day LP... The third month I o'd on day 9 and had a 7 day LP hence the 16 day cycle. My dr told me not to take it this month as a small cyst had formed (nothing to be concerned about) but the crazy thing is I o'd on day 5 this month!
> 
> I really liked it but think my dosage may have been a bit too strong... mind you I did o every month.. they were trying to increase my LP with it... What dosage did they put you on?Click to expand...

oh yay!!! well my cycles have been crazy. my last cycle was only28 days compare to my regular 37- 48 days so maybe thats an improvement lol.... she told me to take 2 (2.5mg) pills a day from cd4-cd. im confused if i do it twice a day or the 2 pills once a day...:blush: i should have asked


----------



## Lisa92881

raelynn said:


> Still waiting for O here too Lisa. Am I sounding impatient yet? Haha! I was so good the first few weeks but not I'm staring to get anxious for O to get here already!

I've been impatient since about cd20-ish!! I knew it would be late, so I wasn't surprised when I hadn't ovulated by then...but since then it's more annoying with every day that passes! I kind of feel like if I haven't ovulated yet, I'm not going to, and it's going to be another anovulatory (and long) cycle. I wish there was some way to know, cause I would be pretty ok with it if it meant I could stop temping and POAS and driving myself crazy!


----------



## Lisa92881

Mk8 - Hopefully the more relaxed approach will work for you this cycle and you caught that eggie! I know it's hard but try to stay positive!! :hugs:


----------



## gueyilla1985

O M G!!!! i want :witch: to show up already!!!! lol


----------



## mk8

Lisa92881 said:


> Mk8 - Hopefully the more relaxed approach will work for you this cycle and you caught that eggie! I know it's hard but try to stay positive!! :hugs:

Thanks honey :thumbup:


----------



## raelynn

Lisa92881 said:


> I've been impatient since about cd20-ish!! I knew it would be late, so I wasn't surprised when I hadn't ovulated by then...but since then it's more annoying with every day that passes! I kind of feel like if I haven't ovulated yet, I'm not going to, and it's going to be another anovulatory (and long) cycle. I wish there was some way to know, cause I would be pretty ok with it if it meant I could stop temping and POAS and driving myself crazy!

Well now to add to my impatience and these stupidly long cycles, I am spotting today. I have no clue what is going on. If this is AF on her way this would be the shortest cycle EVER for me. I've never had cycles in the 20s, always 30+. Not that I want it to be AF anyway since that would mean I didn't ovulate. As if we aren't all confused enough now our bodies have to start acting up!


----------



## kasigirl

raelynn said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> I've been impatient since about cd20-ish!! I knew it would be late, so I wasn't surprised when I hadn't ovulated by then...but since then it's more annoying with every day that passes! I kind of feel like if I haven't ovulated yet, I'm not going to, and it's going to be another anovulatory (and long) cycle. I wish there was some way to know, cause I would be pretty ok with it if it meant I could stop temping and POAS and driving myself crazy!
> 
> Well now to add to my impatience and these stupidly long cycles, I am spotting today. I have no clue what is going on. If this is AF on her way this would be the shortest cycle EVER for me. I've never had cycles in the 20s, always 30+. Not that I want it to be AF anyway since that would mean I didn't ovulate. As if we aren't all confused enough now our bodies have to start acting up!Click to expand...

Hmm.. maybe that's a good sign! Maybe your cycles are regulating? Even if you didn't O your body is ready to start again? Fingers crossed things are turning around for you! :)


----------



## gueyilla1985

i hate not knowing when the :witch: will show up.. but i guess we all do lol


----------



## raelynn

Well it looks like my cycle this month was only 29 days. I think AF has showed. It is still very light so I don't know for sure but I've been having dull cramps and my brown spotting has now turned to pink and is there every time I wipe (sorry for the TMI). While it is nice to have a more normal cycle for once, that means I didn't ovulate this cycle and I never even had a chance to get pregnant. While I hate the long cycles, I'll take them over an anovulatory short one.


----------



## Lisa92881

What!! Oh Rae!! :dohh: So sorry. What in the world is going on?! Hopefully next cycle will be 28 days again, but with an eggie!!

I got a copy of "Taking Charge of Your Fertility" for $5 on Ebay, it's pretty interesting. It's got some cool pics of CM, helped me figure out that the random CM I get sometimes (looks like little balls of glue) is considered "sticky". It talks a lot about CM and how important it is, and basically says you could use that as your only signal as to when your fertile period is. So, I'm going to try to pay more attention to it. It also talks about checking it - I thought you had to "go in" :blush:, but you don't really need to. 

Anywho, how's everyone else??


----------



## mk8

hahaha... "go in" 

i seem to have much less ewcm these days. not cool.


----------



## kasigirl

Sorry to hear that Rae.... let's hope you have a short cycle this time and you o! 

As for me... today is CD11 and I am either 5 or 6 DPO... So I should see AF on day 13 or 14 this month... it totally stinks, but at least I will finally be getting my blood work done! :)


----------



## Lisa92881

mk8 - Do you use Preseed or Conceive plus? We use Conceive plus and like it!! :thumbup:

kasi - Wow, what a crazy short cycle! I like your PMA though!


----------



## kasigirl

Lisa92881 said:


> mk8 - Do you use Preseed or Conceive plus? We use Conceive plus and like it!! :thumbup:
> 
> kasi - Wow, what a crazy short cycle! I like your PMA though!



Thanks Lisa! That's all I can have right now... :) 

This will be my 3rd period in the month of July! :( The good news is a new Dr. is taking charge and the short cycles making it easy to do some of the testing required! LOL 

I got preseed a few weeks ago and mentioned it to the Dr. He actually said that natural is best and to use Canola oil (I think) if we did need lubricant. This is coming from an RE!


----------



## raelynn

Lisa, the importance of cm makes sense to me. Since OPKs haven't been working for me I've been going purely off of CM. I can definitely tell my fertile period because (TMI again, sorry!) when I wipe its like a slip n' slide and you can kind of see it on the tp afterward.

What is with all our crazy cycles. You'd think our bodies could just get it together for a little while. I know it is frustrating but I'm glad to have you ladies in similar situations for support!


----------



## raelynn

Canola oil? How strange!


----------



## kasigirl

I know! I am sure it was a cooking oil but can't guarantee it was canola.... 

Our cycles are ridiculous! The weird thing for me is when I came off BC my cycles were perfect the first few months... then things started to go crazy!


----------



## raelynn

My cycles have never really been normally. They've always run long - 35-45 days. But, they seem to be getting worse now. Guess I just have to go with it until November when we hit the one year mark and I have my next appointment with the obgyn.


----------



## gueyilla1985

I cant believe how the :witch: has been playing with us. I want mine to show up already all i want to do is to start my medication!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Yes, Canola Oil! It was in my book! Haha. It does say to be cautious when using it though since oil based lubricants can increase the risk of vaginal infections. :saywhat:

This seems to somehow become a thread for irregular cycles! :haha: I'm definitely glad we all have each other. :friends:


----------



## raelynn

Ok, I'm back to being confused. My temps went back up and my spotting has gone back to brown and minimal. I did go to sleep late so I woke up late which could have an effect on my temps but I got the same amount of sleep I normally do. Not sure what is going on and whether to count this as AF now or just some prolonged spotting. Regardless, I have no clue what my body is trying to tell me.


----------



## kasigirl

raelynn said:


> Ok, I'm back to being confused. My temps went back up and my spotting has gone back to brown and minimal. I did go to sleep late so I woke up late which could have an effect on my temps but I got the same amount of sleep I normally do. Not sure what is going on and whether to count this as AF now or just some prolonged spotting. Regardless, I have no clue what my body is trying to tell me.

When did you o? It could be implantation bleeding?


----------



## raelynn

Not sure I have O-ed yet. Temps went up the day spotting started, stayed up the 2nd day of spotting, came back down the 3rd which was pink spotting and when I thought AF was starting, temps back up today and back to brown spotting. I'm not sure how reliable today's temps are since I took them 2 hours later than normal. I still had the same amount of sleep though.


----------



## Lisa92881

Going to quote my book for you Rae (my new go-to source, haha): "Occasionally women don't release an egg, for severeal reasons. One is that the estrogen doesn't reach the threshold necessary for the egg to be released. When this happens, the drop in estrogen is enough to cause a slight shedding of the lining of the uterus. At other times, estrogen may continue to stimulate the growth of the uterine lining to such an extent that it can't support itself sufficiently, and breakthrough bleeding occurs."

Hope that helps, at least a little!! :hugs:


----------



## raelynn

Thanks, Lisa. I'm blaming my hormones on this one since I know they're all messed up already since I have PCOS. Just not sure if that means I'm still on the same cycle or if I should assume this is the start of a new one.


----------



## gueyilla1985

how are you feeling ladies?


----------



## raelynn

I'm feeling confused and stressed as usual. But, I figure I just need to get a good book on PCOS so I know what to expect and what I can be doing to regulate my cycles. How about you Gueyilla?


----------



## mk8

Hey girls

How are you today?

I am feeling angry. Not good. Usually I am upset, never angry. Cycle 8, Month 7, CD24 today and (I think) 9DPO. Felt different the past few days - no boob ache (usual pre AF), slight twinges in lower abdomen, incredibly tired (though am run down). Thought this was it. Got out of bed, excitedly took a test, BFN. :( Not even a very, very faint line. There was nothing. Not a sausage. 

I dont get it. Hubby and I have been having well timed, regular BD since TTC in Jan. We are pretty healthy, no caffeine, little alcohol, take vits. Where is my baby?! My cycles are regular so I am petrified that there are issues with hubbys spermies or my tubes. And I hear that these are the worst fertility issues to have as there is no easy fix. :( 

Blah.


----------



## KendraNoell

mk8 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Gueyilla- Hope that Femara does the trick for you.
> 
> Kasi - I am crossing my fingers that you will not know how long your LP is this cycle because you get that BFP! Come on eggy!
> 
> Lisa/Rae- BRING ON O! Have fun BD-ing in the mean time lovely ladies.
> 
> As for me, I think I o'd. Not sure as I am not OPKing/temping this cycle. CD20 for me now. I typically O between CD14-CD17 (judging from previous OPKs and/or temp charts). I am starting to lose hope a bit ladies. Cycle 8, month 7 of TTCing for me. Hubby and I BD at the right time. I stay lying down for ages. We BD in the missionary position. I think I am ovulating. I have had an internal u/s and ovaries/uterus appears normal in size. We dont smoke, drink much and try to eat healthy. I have stepped up the amount of water I drink and we both take our TTC vits and I also take vit B (to try to up my LP (which varies between 10-12 days). I just feel like something has to be wrong but it may not be easy to identify/fix. :( Sorry for the downer ladies but just kinda fed up.




mk8 said:


> Hey girls
> 
> How are you today?
> 
> I am feeling angry. Not good. Usually I am upset, never angry. Cycle 8, Month 7, CD24 today and (I think) 9DPO. Felt different the past few days - no boob ache (usual pre AF), slight twinges in lower abdomen, incredibly tired (though am run down). Thought this was it. Got out of bed, excitedly took a test, BFN. :( Not even a very, very faint line. There was nothing. Not a sausage.
> 
> I dont get it. Hubby and I have been having well timed, regular BD since TTC in Jan. We are pretty healthy, no caffeine, little alcohol, take vits. Where is my baby?! My cycles are regular so I am petrified that there are issues with hubbys spermies or my tubes. And I hear that these are the worst fertility issues to have as there is no easy fix. :(
> 
> Blah.

Ok, my candid advice to you is to take a chill pill, step back, and do things like you're not even trying to have a baby. Have sex when you WANT to, in the position you WANT to, get up and pee right after if that's what you used to do, just do things normal. I think you are really overdoing it and trust me I know what that's like, I have been trying for 14 months now and nothing, but when you stress yourself out badly enough you're not going to be able to support an egg anyway because your body is under so much stress. I know its easier said than done to relax and calm down but the last couple months I've been coming on here less and less, and its not any of your guys' fault but when I'm not surrounding myself with talk about babies and how to make them, I am a bit more relaxed. I am conscious of when my fertile time is and if we have sex, great, if we don't, oh well, not going to try to force it. I don't want to end up like some people I have seen on here where their sex life goes down the toilet because they have sex just to conceive and not to have fun like people should. That's just my advice.

Glad to see everyone is doing semi-decent :)


----------



## raelynn

I agree completely! When I feel myself going crazy, I take a step back and things get much more relaxed and I feel so much better. Sex life is definitely better when I'm not baby crazy too - I'm more relaxed and hubby doesn't feel like I'm just using him to make a baby.


----------



## mk8

Morning ladies, thanks for your candid comments. You're right, a relaxed and stress free mind is key to achieving a healthy pregnancy. To be honest, during the first half of my cycle, Dh and I are pretty stress free, we enjoy Bd and we have a giggle with one another. We dont time Bd as such but we have regular Bd so its naturally well timed. I didn't opk or temp and i think it helped. Its at the end of the tww that i get antsy. anyway, need to find a way to relax. This cycle wasnt my cycle sadly. On to the nxt I guess. 

How is. everyone getting along?


----------



## Lisa92881

Sorry you're been unhappy mk8, hope things look up for you soon. :)

STILL nothing to report here! Got excited yesterday cause I had a major temp dip (kind of wierd) and a dark opk so I thought I was approaching ovulation. Had some super tiny blobs of EWCM (I think) on my undies yesterday and the day before. Not watery, but definitely stretchy. But my opks from last night and today are light again. :dohh:


----------



## mk8

Hey Lisa, perhaps you did O but the timing of the OPK tests meant you missed it? EWCM sounds promising. Go put on some slinky undies and surprise the hubby! Heh heh. 

Girls, it's my 1 yr anniversary with the hubby this month. Any ideas on what to get him? Year 1 is paper anniversary so I was thinking of tickets somewhere but he is taking me to dinner out of town so I don't want to book anything in case we cannot make it back. For those of you who have been married longer, what kind of pressies have you bought your other half in the past? It's been a bit of a stressful year with my grandma passing away (who I was incredibly close to), two cancer scares and the most stressful job EVER! Hubby's been an absolute star so something sentimental. Hmm.......

How is everybody doing today?


----------



## Lisa92881

Maybe. But I've been using opks like a champ, so I doubt it. :haha:

Hmm what to get the hubby. If you don't want to do tickets out of town, maybe tickets to a sporting event or something?? Or maybe a nice engraved watch?? I was actually trying to think of what to get mine for his bday (Aug 23rd), and was then thinking how our 1 yr anniversary is coming up in Oct and I don't know what to get him for that either! :dohh:


----------



## mk8

Hmmmm decisions decision. I got hubby a watch for his 30th so don't want to do that. I do like the idea of engraving something though. I got him engraved cufflinks for our wedding so what else? He doesn't wear jewellery and he always tells me he doesnt want me to get him a posh pen. Hmmm....


----------



## raelynn

I got hubby a new wallet and a gift certificate (paper) to his favorite store for our 1 year. He got me a photo frame with the winnie the pooh quote "if you live to be 100..." with a picture of us from a football game in it and we went to Atlantic City for the weekend because we got each other tickets to see Penn & Teller.


----------



## kasigirl

Good morning! :) 
so today is cd16, and I am 10dpo and no signs of af... I had a litle bit of pink tinged cm so I thought af would be here this morning but so far nothing, not even pink cm! this cycle has been completely nuts so who knows! how is everyone doing?


----------



## pinkanhopeful

mk8 said:


> I am so sorry you are feeling down Gueyilla. I cannot begin to imagine how tough things are for you right now. But honey, I believe that good things happen to good people. You may just have to wait a bit longer but sounds like the docs are helping you get there. Keep the faith honey. What are you doing about potentially not ovulating?
> 
> Lisa/Rae- I am willing O for you girls! COME ON!
> 
> RN & Pink. Hope you pregnant ladies are doing OK. :) I hope many more of us join you ladies soon.
> 
> Kasi- what's the latest hun?

Not doing too bad thanks MK8 - very tired most of the time but this should start to get better soon

How is everyone doing??


----------



## kasigirl

Hiya Pink! Glad everything is going well... :)


As for me.. I thought for sure AF would be here around noon as I did start to see a bit of blood, but nothing on the liner.... by around 3Pm I had some spotting but that's it.... Normally I don't spot, Within a few hours I am full flow but not this time! I have no idea what my body is up to today... maybe these 15 day cycles are draining my blood supply? LOL 

Everyone is really quiet today!


----------



## raelynn

Still in the long wait for O here. Nothing much to report.

I have a swollen lymph node on the back of my neck so I must be fighting off some kind of infection. If it's not one thing, it's another.


----------



## Lisa92881

kasigirl said:


> Hiya Pink! Glad everything is going well... :)
> 
> 
> As for me.. I thought for sure AF would be here around noon as I did start to see a bit of blood, but nothing on the liner.... by around 3Pm I had some spotting but that's it.... Normally I don't spot, Within a few hours I am full flow but not this time! I have no idea what my body is up to today... maybe these 15 day cycles are draining my blood supply? LOL
> 
> Everyone is really quiet today!

:blush: Don't mean to be quiet, just not much to say. Feeling kinda down these last few days. I had hoped my last long (and probably anovulatory) cycle was a fluke, but it's looking like this one is going to be the same. Blah. 

:rofl: about your cycles draining your blood supply!!! Maybe it was IB?? Or is it too late?? I can't keep track of your crazy cycles, haha.


----------



## kasigirl

Lisa92881 said:


> kasigirl said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Pink! Glad everything is going well... :)
> 
> 
> As for me.. I thought for sure AF would be here around noon as I did start to see a bit of blood, but nothing on the liner.... by around 3Pm I had some spotting but that's it.... Normally I don't spot, Within a few hours I am full flow but not this time! I have no idea what my body is up to today... maybe these 15 day cycles are draining my blood supply? LOL
> 
> Everyone is really quiet today!
> 
> :blush: Don't mean to be quiet, just not much to say. Feeling kinda down these last few days. I had hoped my last long (and probably anovulatory) cycle was a fluke, but it's looking like this one is going to be the same. Blah.
> 
> :rofl: about your cycles draining your blood supply!!! Maybe it was IB?? Or is it too late?? I can't keep track of your crazy cycles, haha.Click to expand...

Sorry to hear you are down.... Is there any way you can find a dr that will address this before the one year mark? It seems crazy that you need to wait that long!


as for me... anything is possible right... I thought for sure I would have seen AF on Sunday but that came and went.... yesterday was the same.. althought late last night I had a bit of CM that was slightly pink... woke up this morning and nothing... but around 9AM I did see a bit of pink again.... thought for sure AF was here and all day it's been very little spotting... I keep waiting for the flood gates to open and nothing!

It could be IB since I am only 10dpo as my temps didn't go down at all. Also, I didnt' take femara this month as my dr. told me not too so I am shocked my LP has made it to 9 days... it will be 10 if my spotting doesn't get worse.... I was not expecting anything this month and told the hubby we were taking the month off as I was excited to get my blood work finally!

Ok.. that was long winded! Sorry for the novel! :)


----------



## KendraNoell

Ladies I am getting hopeful this is my month! Want to POAS NOW but I know it would pretty much be pointless. Going to TRY to wait until Friday but having some different symptoms that I've never had before so hoping it is a good thing!


----------



## mk8

Hello ladies!

Thanks for the anniversary ideas, rae- I'm going to try to get penn aeller tix, hubby loves them! They're in London in dec, heres hoping i can get some! I also love that card, awe. 

Kasi, ooo I'm so hopeful for you! Really hope this is your bfp!

Lisa, sorry you are down hun. May be worth going to the docs to see if theyre willing to do some tests before th one yr mark. Hope you feel better soon. Chin up honey. Huge hug!

Kendra, diff symptoms sound good, wishin% you your bfp this cycle!


----------



## kasigirl

AF has arrived. :( on to the next cycle, at least I have blood work to look, forward to


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks for the love ladies. I can always count on support from all of you. :flower:

I've already been to the dr at the end of June. That is when she ordered the cd21 bloodwork (which showed that everything was normal other than me not having ovulated) and gave me the supplies for a SA for hubby (which he'll do if this isn't our cycle). She said I may not be ovulating regularly, which could explain the extra-long cycles (62 days) interspersed with the long cycles (40ish days). In Feb and April I got positive opks, so I think I ovulated those cycles, and my dr agreed, but the last cycle and this one I've only had a few instances of aaaalmost positive opks, no true positive, so I think it's another anovulatory one. My dr also told me to chart for 3 months and come back in Sept, which at this rate will probably just be 2 long cycles. I went off bcp in October and told the dr we started trying right away, even though we didn't really until Dec, so my Sept appt will be just about a year as far as she's concerned. :winkwink:

Wow, I'm rambling on, sorry. :blush:

Kasi - Sorry AF got you, but yes it's good that you have the bw to look forward to so you can get some answers. 

Kendra - Oooh! I hope it's your BFP!

Rae- Feel better soon!


----------



## mk8

Hey girls.

*Lisa*, I know it's really tough hun but try to relax to see if the cycles regulate once the stress levels drop. As I said, I know how difficult that is, especially as I had a mini meltdown over the weekend. We are here for you if you want to rant. I went to see my doctor today aswell for some advice. He ordered blood work for me (so *Kasi*- SNAP! We can compare numbers later. Haha). Doc said 90 something % conceive in 18 months so to keep trying. Well dur- course we will! Haha. 

*Lisa*- have you tried alternative therapies to try to regulate your cycles more? I hear that acupuncture and reflexology can help. I went for reflexology and both cycles I did it, I think my LP lengthened one day. OK, that's not much but enough to make me happy. But the main beneficial thing about reflexology is how relaxing it is! 

*Kasi*- sorry about AF, but as I said, we can be "bloods" sisters this cycle. Ho ho.


----------



## kasigirl

mk8 said:


> Hey girls.
> 
> *Lisa*, I know it's really tough hun but try to relax to see if the cycles regulate once the stress levels drop. As I said, I know how difficult that is, especially as I had a mini meltdown over the weekend. We are here for you if you want to rant. I went to see my doctor today aswell for some advice. He ordered blood work for me (so *Kasi*- SNAP! We can compare numbers later. Haha). Doc said 90 something % conceive in 18 months so to keep trying. Well dur- course we will! Haha.
> 
> *Lisa*- have you tried alternative therapies to try to regulate your cycles more? I hear that acupuncture and reflexology can help. I went for reflexology and both cycles I did it, I think my LP lengthened one day. OK, that's not much but enough to make me happy. But the main beneficial thing about reflexology is how relaxing it is!
> 
> 
> 
> *Kasi*- sorry about AF, but as I said, we can be "bloods" sisters this cycle. Ho ho.



I challenge you to a blood dual! :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Going to try reflexology soon, I think I'll try to get an appt next week. Can't hurt right? :shrug:

Glad you got bloodwork orderd. Did the dr give you any more info??


----------



## mk8

Hi Lisa, no more info from the doc other than he said it will happen, then he reeled of stats. I get the impression that he likes the delaying tactic! Anyhoo, I am happy to see bloods being done. I am just curious about my hormone levels. I think I am ovulating but we shall see. I was due AF yest but it didnt arrive. I did get v little brown tinged CM at night. Today, v v light brown tinged cm again. i didnt get it. Then at 4pm, I saw some red blood. Boo. V V light period at the moment but dark brown blood. I think my hormones are out of whack because I have been a bit upset this cycle. Poop. 

How are you ladies today anyway?

I had a nice meal out with friends. Desperate for a shower. So humid right now!


----------



## KendraNoell

My periods get like that at the end. They stop completely then a day later I'll have brownish Cm for a couple days. Totally annoying.


----------



## gueyilla1985

Well still no af for me!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

gueyilla1985 said:


> Well still no af for me!!!

Whaaat?! How many dpo (or days late) are you?? Possible BFP?!


----------



## KendraNoell

as long as she stays away however frustrating it is to not know, is a good thing!~


----------



## gueyilla1985

I don't ov. So I don't rhink so atleast. I have taken many test and nothing.


----------



## gueyilla1985

Sorry ladies I need a moment to vent, but my brother and his gf had their baby last night and my mom text me. I didnt respond so she calls me this morning to tell me the "great" news I told her I didn't give a s*** because I was so pissed that I have been trying for so long and still nothing. I hate that they can't even take care of the one they have we are always paying for stiff for the like his cell, rent and other stuff. I know that was so selfish of me but omg!!! I'm so over all this.


----------



## mk8

Im sorry you are having a tough time Gueyilla. I know how tough it can be. I am in a similar situation where my husband's brother has two kids, a 3yr old and a 1 yr old. Neither him or his wife are working or have worked in years. They always sponge off others. Hubby's grandma wants us to drive her to visit bro in law and the babies as theyre far away. I said I cant go and I feel awful. I don't want to not be able to be around people with babies. 

Anyway, hang in there Gueyilla. The only thing we can do right now is be patient. Hopefully we will be blessed one day soon.


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh Gueyilla!! :hugs: I'm sorry you had to go through that, and I know how hard it is to deal with all these emotions. I feel like I'm on a crazy rollercoaster of emotions - like being angry/resentful towards people who have "oops" babies, and then feeling so guilty for feeling that way. It's so hard. Chin up, our time is soon!!


----------



## mk8

How are you doing today Lisa?


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey mk! :) Doing good!! Thinking that this cycle isn't going to be the one, and I'm surprisingly ok with it. My opks have been super light since my almost positive last Sunday, and I think the same thing is happening as last cycle - where I got an almost positive, then my body began preparing for AF. No cramps or sore bb's though, which happened last time, even though I don't think I really ovulated. I kind of feel like I'm just biding my time until my appt in Sept, at which point I'll probably be put on Clomid. So, I kind of feel at peace and like I can just chill until then. I'll keep temping and doing opks to track things, but my chart this month has so far confirmed my suspicion that I'm not ovulating, and that I'm going to need something to help us on this TTC journey. Looking back to when we first started TTC, it's crazy how my mindset has changed. I wanted to just let nature take it's course. Now, after joining BnB, reading so much online along with various books, and learning how common it is need medical help, I'm much more accepting of it. Anyway, my quick reply has turned into rambling, hehe. How are you??


----------



## Lisa92881

I see that you started charting!!


----------



## gueyilla1985

I'm just so angry that I have these feelings


----------



## kasigirl

I think your feelings are natural! Don't be angry with yourself. You have been through so much more than most people have and you have a right to be upset about all of this!


----------



## Lisa92881

I wish we all lived close together and could have a great big bitch-fest with lots of :wine:


----------



## kasigirl

Lisa92881 said:


> I wish we all lived close together and could have a great big bitch-fest with lots of :wine:

That would be wonderful! I say we set up a time that works for everyone and have a glass together!


----------



## mk8

Lisa92881 said:


> I see that you started charting!!

I have indeed. I thought I'd chart given I am going for bloods this cycle.


----------



## Lisa92881

Good thinking. Here's hoping that your chart will be more exciting than mine! :haha:


----------



## mk8

Hang in there Lisa. You are due to head back to the docs soon so try to remain relaxed in the mean time. Enjoy spending time with the hubby and your friends before you get your baby. IT WILL HAPPEN!


----------



## KendraNoell

Hello ladies... I'm on a six day vacation so I'm going to get some R and R and try to de-stress. AF still not here, major twinges/cramping today almost as if AF was going to come early but they went away. Weird smells, my nose is catching everything and everything smells bad :( hmmmm... AF is due the 9/10th so I'm just gonna keep testing daily until I get one answer or another.


----------



## gueyilla1985

I hate having af symptoms but with out it. I need her to hurry and show up already.


----------



## Lisa92881

Kendra & Gueyilla - Hope something happens for you ladies soon!! :hugs:

Kendra - Are you going away on vaca?? Either way it will be nice for you to have some time to relax. I work in a school so I just started my month off!! What in the world am I going to do?!


----------



## Lisa92881

Just got another almost positive opk!! :wacko: I got one like this last Sunday, then all week they've been super light. Hopefully this almost positive will turn into my *real* positive! :thumbup:


----------



## kasigirl

Lisa92881 said:


> Just got another almost positive opk!! :wacko: I got one like this last Sunday, then all week they've been super light. Hopefully this almost positive will turn into my *real* positive! :thumbup:

Fingers crossed! :)


----------



## mk8

FX for you Lisa! 

Kendra- enjoy your holiday. Where are you off to?

Kasi- whats up with you?

Gueyilla- hope your body does what you want it to do asap! 

How is everybody else? I had a fun day doing diy with family. :) Work tomo... BOO!


----------



## kasigirl

hiya mk8! 

I am hanging in there.... I am on day 5 and it doesn't look like I am ovulating yet so that's a good sign! :)

The Dr. put me back on Femara and I did my day 3 blood work on Thursday it turns out I didn't have a cyst! It was just that I was about 12 hours from ovulating and the Dr. could have never guessed I was going to ovulate on day5.... so now I am just waiting to O this cycle so I can get my progesterone bloodwork done.

How about you?


----------



## KendraNoell

Not really planning on doing anything special because back in June we went to Ohio to visit DH's family and basically went right back to work the day after a 38 hour car ride home. So this time I just wanted to relax. That and I'm off over a week and a half over the Labor Day holiday next month we're going to try to go to a bed and breakfast or something next month. 

Anyway I'm going to the store tonight to get a few FRER's and hopefully will take another tomorrow morning. My nose has been like a dog, I can smell everything, and everything pretty much stinks :( My husband stinks like his natural smell which I usually love I can't stand it right now, and I keep smelling like dog poop, I'm wondering if this is a symptom. That and my BB's usually are hurting like hell at this point, and they don't hurt at all, which I think means my progesterone levels didn't change like they do before you start AF, right?


----------



## LadyE

Hi Ladies:wave:, hope you all don't mind me joining this thread :). My hubby and I have been trying to conceive for about 6 months now and I recently realized by joining this site that I haven't been doing things to really optimize my fertile days (for the first 4 months I did no temping, OPK's or progesterone tests-just using fertility calendars online- which proved to not be so useful since my periods are irregular (23-38 days) and hard to track. I thought it would be easy since I ironically spent all my late teens and early 20's avoiding pregnancy ... now...not so much:dohh: 

Today is cd 39( the longest cycle Ive had since I've started tracking) and no af but I have af/early preg symptoms...sore breasts, bloating, tmi- constipation/gassy, minor cramps and this annoying constantly 'feeling full' type of feeling in my stomach. Took a preg test last week and it was neg- but people have told me I might have tested too early...so I think Im going to test tomorrow...

anywho, sorry for ranting off...

:dust: to all! I look forward to your feedback!


----------



## KendraNoell

I don't even know why I got my hopes up.

Shocked to see that AF arrived this morning with no symptoms. Tired of getting my hopes up every month. 

DH has a Dr appt on Wednesday, going to ask Dr about a semen analysis, hopefully that will point us in the right direction.


----------



## Lisa92881

Huge :hugs: Kendra. 

Yes definitely get a SA, there may be more answers to be gained. 

Cheer up. We are all here for you!!


----------



## gueyilla1985

I got a ? for you ladies. can that meds that can make you pee orange affect a preg test?


----------



## Lisa92881

gueyilla1985 said:


> I got a ? for you ladies. can that meds that can make you pee orange affect a preg test?

Not sure?? But I would think that if the meds are strong enough to make your pee orange, they may be strong enough to mask any hcg in your system?? Or cause a false pos. But, what do I know, lol.


----------



## gueyilla1985

This is why i ask.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lisa92881

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gueyilla1985

I dont know what to think.. i hope that its a true pos.


----------



## Lisa92881

Did you Google it or find any info online??? Or maybe call your dr and ask?!?! 

I'M SO EXCITED FOR YOU! :happydance:


----------



## gueyilla1985

Ive been googling the hell out of that question lol and it all says no but im not getting excited until the dr says i am lol


----------



## Lisa92881

EEEEEEEEEK! I think this is it for you!!


----------



## gueyilla1985

i dont even know how far along i am lol.. the dr said i wasnt even ov. lol


----------



## Lisa92881

Just goes to show doctors aren't always right!! Have you been doing opks or temping or anything??


----------



## gueyilla1985

no this month i didnt do anything cause i thought i was not ov. lol


----------



## Lisa92881

Well if that isn't proof that it will happen when you least expect it, I don't know what is!!! :)


----------



## gueyilla1985

LOL i know right.


----------



## gueyilla1985

Im calling my dr now she what she says.


----------



## kasigirl

oh my goodness! so excited for you! that is a definite bfp!


----------



## gueyilla1985

So i took an opk and got this
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Lisa92881

OPKs turn positive when you are pregnant!!


----------



## gueyilla1985

i never got a pos opk when i was actually trying lol


----------



## Baby4u14

gueyilla1985 said:


> i never got a pos opk when i was actually trying lol

Contests!!!! :)


----------



## gueyilla1985

My hcg was 175!!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Well hot damn girlfriend you got pregnant without even ovulating!!!!! :rofl:

Congratulations!! xo


----------



## gueyilla1985

It was a ghost eggy lol. Maybe we don't need to ov to have a baby :rofl:


----------



## Lisa92881

Sweet, then I'm on the right track!! :haha:

Well last night we booked a cruise!!! Leaving next Friday and cruising to Bermuda out of Boston! :happydance: Such a good deal, we couldn't pass it up - $699/person for 7 days, with food and entertainment every night obviously included. We can just drive into Boston, it's only an hour from us, so we don't have to pay for airfare or anything. So excited!! Last minute decisions are so unlike me, but I think a vacation is just what I need!!


----------



## Lisa92881

gueyilla1985 said:


> It was a ghost eggy lol. Maybe we don't need to ov to have a baby :rofl:

How'd they estimate how far along you are, going by your last period?? When is your due date??


----------



## kasigirl

gueyilla1985 said:


> My hcg was 175!!!!

congrats!


----------



## KendraNoell

OMG gueyilla!!!! That was the shock of the day for me! I am over the moon for you!!!!!


----------



## gueyilla1985

Lisa92881 said:


> gueyilla1985 said:
> 
> 
> It was a ghost eggy lol. Maybe we don't need to ov to have a baby :rofl:
> 
> How'd they estimate how far along you are, going by your last period?? When is your due date??Click to expand...

she said i might be 4-5 according to my hcg level and my LMP. I wont find out till i go to my first appt.


----------



## gueyilla1985

the crazy part is i took a preggo test like 4 days ago and got a :bfn::cry: but im so excited that my hcg was so high. so dont lose hope ladies sometimes it just takes longer to get a :bfp:


----------



## Lisa92881

gueyilla1985 said:


> the crazy part is i took a preggo test like 4 days ago and got a :bfn::cry: but im so excited that my hcg was so high. so dont lose hope ladies sometimes it just takes longer to get a :bfp:

Noooo, the crazy part is that you weren't even ovulating!!! :haha:


----------



## gueyilla1985

Lisa92881 said:


> gueyilla1985 said:
> 
> 
> the crazy part is i took a preggo test like 4 days ago and got a :bfn::cry: but im so excited that my hcg was so high. so dont lose hope ladies sometimes it just takes longer to get a :bfp:
> 
> Noooo, the crazy part is that you weren't even ovulating!!! :haha:Click to expand...

Thats so true lol!!! i wonder if it has to do with me losing like 10lbs. the fs told me that in some women just losing 10-20 lbs helps you start ov.


----------



## KendraNoell

I am kind of peeved about something I just read on someone's facebook. They made the comment that women who buy pregnancy tests at the dollar store obviously can't afford to have a child and shouldn't be able to conceive. I laid into the b!tch. I said, um, hello? That's like going to Walmart and refusing to buy generic pain reliever or cough syrup because you don't want to look "too broke". Really? Ugh. Some people.


----------



## Lisa92881

How rude and ignorant!! Good for you saying something.


----------



## gueyilla1985

Dan people!!!


----------



## mk8

OH MY GOSH! i missed this! woopee gueyilla! yay to bfp with no o! lol! 

So happy for you! My goodness, how long were you trying again Gueyilla?


----------



## gueyilla1985

Ive been trying for a little over a year


----------



## KendraNoell

Hubby had his Dr appt today because he goes through the VA he can't go to a regular clinic so now we have to wait for the VA to approve him being able to get a semen analysis. Ugh. And he wouldn't BD with me last night cause he was hoping he could test today!! Boo!!


----------



## gueyilla1985

I know the Va sometime sucks. It took them 1 yr to give me the disabily for my claim lol


----------



## KendraNoell

I am hoping DH has a claim. He has pretty bad PTSD and his back is really messed up as well as his knee and ankle. I know its still in process it has been since November so hopefully we will hear something sooner rather than later.


----------



## gueyilla1985

It takes a long time for then to do anything


----------



## KendraNoell

how are you feeling?


----------



## gueyilla1985

I'm starting to feel a little nausea, slight sore boobs and my cramps are coming and going. Lol I told the hubby to buy me more preggo test an just to humor me till my first appt lol


----------



## Lisa92881

I feel like I'd still buy a bunch just to make sure. The POAS addiction must be hard to quit!


----------



## raelynn

Hey all. Haven't been around much lately because I have a cyst on my neck that got infected and I've been dealing with that. As if there isn't enough to worry about with TTC. And now, my temps are going crazy so I have no clue if it means I ovulated or what but they're going up and just keep climbing.

Congrats Gueyilla. Glad you finally got some good news.


----------



## gueyilla1985

It is hard to quit lol


----------



## kasigirl

raelynn said:


> Hey all. Haven't been around much lately because I have a cyst on my neck that got infected and I've been dealing with that. As if there isn't enough to worry about with TTC. And now, my temps are going crazy so I have no clue if it means I ovulated or what but they're going up and just keep climbing.
> 
> Congrats Gueyilla. Glad you finally got some good news.

hmm maybe you already ovulated a week ago?


----------



## Lisa92881

raelynn said:


> Hey all. Haven't been around much lately because I have a cyst on my neck that got infected and I've been dealing with that. As if there isn't enough to worry about with TTC. And now, my temps are going crazy so I have no clue if it means I ovulated or what but they're going up and just keep climbing.
> 
> Congrats Gueyilla. Glad you finally got some good news.

Oh dear, hope you feel better soon! Kind of looks like you ovulated lady!! :happydance:


----------



## mk8

Hey Rae, sorry to hear about the cyst infection. Hope you get well soon. Take it easy and rest.

How is everybody else? 

I am having a good weekend so far. Good night out with friends last night and spent the day relaxing today- had a reflexology session, watched a movie with hubby. All good. 

Gueyilla, was meaning to ask you, I know you said you were trying for just over a year, but what's your history again? Sorry but I am losing track of everybody! Hope that the nausea eases off for you. This is such an exciting time. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.

Anybody know how RN and Pink are doing?


----------



## raelynn

So I ended up with a fever tonight which could explain my super high temps this morning. I plugged it into fertility friend and it took away my temp for today so I guess it'll just discount this one. My body is probably having a fit of it. It finally looks like my cyst infection is going down but hubby gave me his cold and I'm assuming that is what is causing the fever since he had one a few days ago (hopefully fever isn't because of infection). I will be super stoked when I finally beat all of this illness. My poor body has probably had enough of trying to fight it all. Hopefully fever will break tonight and I can get a more accurate temp tomorrow. I also had some spotting tonight so not sure what that is from.


----------



## gueyilla1985

mk8 said:


> Hey Rae, sorry to hear about the cyst infection. Hope you get well soon. Take it easy and rest.
> 
> How is everybody else?
> 
> I am having a good weekend so far. Good night out with friends last night and spent the day relaxing today- had a reflexology session, watched a movie with hubby. All good.
> 
> Gueyilla, was meaning to ask you, I know you said you were trying for just over a year, but what's your history again? Sorry but I am losing track of everybody! Hope that the nausea eases off for you. This is such an exciting time. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.
> 
> Anybody know how RN and Pink are doing?



Well I started ttc when my son passed away last year. I didn't have any success with it. I think I wanted another baby to bring some kind of pease like I wasn't a bad mother or I dont know. I finally came to the conclusion that I was trying to have a baby for the wrong reasons. I missed my baby Kyle and some how I was trying to substitute him, never replace him. I want a baby to give him all the love I still had, I wanted someone to hug and kiss, I finally talk to my hubby about why we wanted another baby but in my mind I already knew I had told myself that if they where not good enough I was not going to try. Well we talked and we decided that we truly wanted a baby to love and to bring into this world that was ours to keep. I kept trying to have the doctors test to see why I hadn't got pregnant we had been trying for 3 months and on top of all of it I had not had a period since my baby was born. All the dr I saw said u was greving and that my body would get back to normal when it was ready. I told them that yes I was grieving but that had nothing to do with me not having af or how I felt. Well my hubby re enlisted he is in the army. And we came to Hawaii. I went to talk to my new dr and asked him if he would help me and he was more that happy to help. This was may of this year. So from July of 2010 to may 2011 no one would listen to me o knew it was not normal to be so irregular. Well I went to my first fs and she confirmed I was not ov and gave me femara, I was waiting for my af to arrive on Monday I had a pap appt and I told myself that I was gonna ask her to give me something to bring on my af but I was gonna poas before I went so when she asked if I had taken a test I would not lie when I said yes. To my surprise I saw a line on the test but I figure it was wrong so I peed on a frer. And sure enough it had a dark line . Then I was like no way and I peed on a digital and sure enought it had a pregnant showing lol. Well tried to keep it as short as possible but I don't think I did to good lol. I haveany things that I skipped sorry lol


----------



## KendraNoell

God works in crazy ways... you have an amazing story and I hope nothing for the best for this baby and you two!


----------



## kasigirl

Well said Kendra!


----------



## mk8

Gueyilla, thanks for sharing, I wish you a very happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## gueyilla1985

Yeah its been a crazy time trying to have a baby but hey I'm still here and now preggo. Lol


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey ladies how is everyone?? I'm doing good. Excited to go on my cruise Friday!! :wohoo: 

My hubby is getting his SA done tomorrow. I have to say I really thought he'd put up much more of a fight. I had to remind him a few times to call, but that was about it. Gotta love him. :kiss: I was figuring out what time we need to leave here to get to the appt and stuff, and what time I want to get up, and he goes, "I hope the pressure isn't too much for me!" :haha: (Cause he "collects the sample" at home). So funny. I told him I'd go out in the morning to get us some coffees or something, that way I'm not sitting around waiting for him to finish his business. :rofl:


----------



## gueyilla1985

Yay!! Good luck :rofl:


----------



## KendraNoell

So jealous Lisa! Grrr I gotta wait for the stupid Veterans Affairs to approve his analysis. My gyno will give me the stuff I need for him to collect it but he can't take it to just any clinic or hospital because then we have to pay out of pocket. So we get to wait :( Ugh I have been off BC for 14 months now and nothing! So frustrating :(


----------



## mk8

HI girls. 

LISA, woo hoo to cruise and SA. I hope all goes to plan.

Gueyilla, how you feeling?

HANg in there Kendra


----------



## gueyilla1985

I had morning sickness so bad this morning!! But good lol


----------



## Lisa92881

KendraNoell said:


> So jealous Lisa! Grrr I gotta wait for the stupid Veterans Affairs to approve his analysis. My gyno will give me the stuff I need for him to collect it but he can't take it to just any clinic or hospital because then we have to pay out of pocket. So we get to wait :( Ugh I have been off BC for 14 months now and nothing! So frustrating :(

I'm sorry you're feeling frustrated and I hope you get it approved soon. I'm hoping we don't have to pay too much $$ out of pocket. It had to go on his insurance, we haven't yet added him to my insurance, which is much better and covers more stuff. So, we'll see how much that is! :dohh: It will be worth it to not have to worry about it though, even though obviously the main issue is with me at this point - day 57 and still no damn egg! :wacko:


----------



## Baby4u14

gueyilla1985 said:


> I had morning sickness so bad this morning!! But good lol

I been throwing up like crazy....but I be soo hungry:cry:


----------



## raelynn

Lisa92881 said:


> KendraNoell said:
> 
> 
> It will be worth it to not have to worry about it though, even though obviously the main issue is with me at this point - day 57 and still no damn egg! :wacko:
> 
> I hear you on that Lisa! I have no clue what is up with me this cycle. I had my second round of spotting. This time for about 5 days so I have no clue if that was all I'm going to get of AF this month or if its just my body doing its normally wacky cycle thing. Frustrating not knowing what is going on. Plus, with me having a fever for a few days, fertility friend has no idea how to count my temps. Now that I'm over almost all my recent health issues, I have a PCOS book I want to get into and a new low carb cookbook since I have high blood sugar and that goes along with the PCOS. Maybe if I can get that under control things will start getting more regular.Click to expand...


----------



## gueyilla1985

Baby4u14 said:


> gueyilla1985 said:
> 
> 
> I had morning sickness so bad this morning!! But good lol
> 
> I been throwing up like crazy....but I be soo hungry:cry:Click to expand...

I'm still early so I haven't really felt much ms but I have started a little. I have cramps and tired but i wouldn't stop feeling like this I love being preggo. I have been a little scared cause I keep reading about other ladies having m/c I'm so scared I've never had one. My son was 3 1/2 month old when he passed but it's still in my mind


----------



## KendraNoell

Well ladies, started having massive EWCM yesterday to the point where I honestly thought AF had come early... actually took an HPT because I figured it was way too early for that, but I am thinking that maybe I O a few days earlier than I originally thought I did. If the EWCM is gone by tomorrow then I think that means I will O tomorrow night from what I have read. We BD-ed tonight so we shall see! Will try to get some BD in tomorrow too :)


----------



## gueyilla1985

Oh yay!!! Hope you get a great eggy!!!


----------



## pinkanhopeful

mk8 said:


> Hey Rae, sorry to hear about the cyst infection. Hope you get well soon. Take it easy and rest.
> 
> How is everybody else?
> 
> I am having a good weekend so far. Good night out with friends last night and spent the day relaxing today- had a reflexology session, watched a movie with hubby. All good.
> 
> Gueyilla, was meaning to ask you, I know you said you were trying for just over a year, but what's your history again? Sorry but I am losing track of everybody! Hope that the nausea eases off for you. This is such an exciting time. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.
> 
> Anybody know how RN and Pink are doing?

Hi MK8

Not doing too bad thanks for asking, still feeling really tired and got my 20 week scan in 3 weeks to find out boy or girl so excited about that. 
Had 2nd midwife appointment where she took more bloods (god i hate needles) for downs testing and got to have glucose tolerance test at 28 weeks which is fasting and more bloods taken but twice in one day due to my BMI :growlmad:

Congrats gueyilla - hope your little muffin holds on tight

Good luck for the other ladies FX for you xxxxx


----------



## kasigirl

Hi ladies!

Just wanted to check in and see how everyone is doing! :) I am 6dpo today and am getting my progesterone bloodwork tomorrow. :) I have been pushing for this for 4 months! The Dr. wants it done 7 days post ovulation since he know that I wouldn't make it to CD 21 like normal folks! So far all my other bloodwork has come back normal. 

How is everyone else? Oh btw... my cycles finally stabilized. I o'd on day 14 so my cycle should be between 21-23 days depending on if the Femara lengthens my luteal phase from the normal 7 days...


----------



## Chatnoir

Hi all,
I haven't been on for ages the whole ttc thing was getting quite stressful and I needed to try and stop thinking about it. Like that was ever going to happen!!!
Well last week hubby had a SA and his results weren't good. He has a high count and high motility but very low morpholgy. His dr has refereed us for IVF on the NHS. Don't think it has really sunk in yet.
I just don't want to wait weeks for appointment to be able to speak to specialist. Hubbies GP didn't really give us much info on anything that can be done :(


----------



## mk8

HI girls

PINk, good to hear all is well. SOrry about the needles but all for the best. SCAn soon, yay! Any idea if you think you're having a boy or a girl?

KASi, fabulous to hear your cycles regulated. YEAH! KEEp us posted. 

CHAT sorry to hear of the sa results. um surprised of the quick referral for ivf though. how long have you been trying hun? does hubby take vitamins? YOu only need one sperm. what were the number? like? hang in there hun, its good you are in the system. especially on the nhs. which borough are you in?


----------



## Chatnoir

I was surprised too, thought we would need to have more tests. His numbers for count etc where high but only has 5% morphology.....which on wikipedia states is within normal range!!!!! So confusing!
We are in Southend both under 30 with no other kids. We have benn trying since December. 
I have private health Cover through work so I'm wondering if we could get more tests done privately ? But if we Start out private would we gave to stay private?! 
I'm really hating this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mk8

Chat, I am really surprised you have been referred. THe morphology number seems absolutely fine. ALso, it hasn't been a year yet so don't get why your doc is suggesting ivf already- too invasive!

WHAt tests have you had again?

SUggest going to see the fertility expert your gp has refered you to first. ASsume you aren't going to be wheeled in for ivf immediately. HOw long does the doc think you have been trying? Also since Dec?


----------



## Chatnoir

Yeah we told him December but he said to tell specialist that we have been trying for two years or they would make us wait! I had day 21 blood tests in June as no opks where picking up any ovulations but bloods where all fine. I have been using the clear blue fertility monitor for 3 months which now picks my O. OH has just had a sperm analysis. As I said his counts and motility are normal. 
I'm in a mad panic now thinking we are gonna have to wait weeks\months for a referral to a consultant just to have a load of tests done which we can get done on my private healthcare in no time! 
I really don't kneow what to do! Wait for referal or go to my GP with a copy of OH results for a second opinion or just book to speak to private specilist.


----------



## KendraNoell

what is morphology in relation to the motility and count?


----------



## mk8

Hi chat, 
I think your hubbys doc is crazy to suggest ivf so early and without doing more tests. THey should re test sa in a few months time. 
ONLY you can decide if you want to do more invasive tests now. FOR me, I don't want an hsg until its been a year. HUbby has yet to get sa and we began trying in Jan. WOuld suggest a second opinion though on the sa.


----------



## Chatnoir

Hubby dr's reception caller this afternoon. Apparently they cannot refer us it had to be through my GP???? I have to OHs results to my dr's and then they refer us! Makes no sense at all why does it matter who refers us! 
Either way looks like we will be getting a second opinion.
Morpholgy is the form of the sperm. OH little soldiers all have deformaties ie two head, no tails etc etc. 
So stressed out about it don't really know what to do. Can't get ab appointment at my gp for another 2 weeks!


----------



## mk8

TRy to relax chat.
- you have been trying under a year
- I think some say 5% morphology is within normal range
- results based on one test only
- there is sperm so there's hope!

MAke the appointment with your gp and take it from there.2weeks is ok in the scheme of things. CONtinue trying.:)


----------



## mk8

how you doing now chat?

other ladies- how are you doing?


----------



## Chatnoir

after a very stressful day and evening, we are just gonna keep trying as we are and go to my gp for a second opinion. I don't think they will refer us as quickly as the other dr but suppose that's not such a bad thing! Just very frustrating when u have all these questions u want to ask but no one to get answer from. Aftr looking through every forum I could find I think 5% morphology Is ok.....not great but ok. And couples with less morphology have gone on to get pregnant. I'll keep u all updated when I've got my second opinion. 
Thanks ladies xxxxxx


----------



## mk8

hey ladies

quick one to say hope everybody is doing ok.


----------



## gueyilla1985

Went to my first appt and they did nothing all it was the ob 14 page 1hr long registration paperwork!!! i have to wait till 22 sept to actually have them talk to me about my baby err!!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Hi ladies. Just checking in to say hi. Back from our cruise to Bermuda and it was amazing, definitely recommend it!! :cloud9: I hope everyone had a great week.


----------



## mk8

Dont worry Gueyilla! I am sure everything will be hunky dory. In the meantime, enjoy yourfirst tri so far :) How you feeling now?

Lisa- welcome back! So good to hear that you are on cloud 9 from the wonderful holiday :) I am off to China in a month's time! YAY! I will be walking up the great wall and seeing the terracotta warriors. I cannot wait! I hope to be up there with a baby in my tummy. If not, meanie AF is due half way through my break. GR! Couldnt time my trip a couple of weeks before (money - needed another pay cheque to pay for hols) or week after because of work. Ah well, here's hoping there will be no AF and will be a little bubs :) 

Hope everybody else is enjoying the long weekend. Bank holiday here in the UK. :) 

Off for lunch with friends in a moment. Cannot wait. I have broken out massively and will be eating heaps of junk. Hmpf. I hope the spots arent a sign of the witch flying in. 

Speak later peeps.


----------



## Lisa92881

Oooooh, China sounds so fun!! That will definitely be an awesome trip. I hope that you have already caught that eggie before your trip, and AF stays away. I was expecting AF to show up around Tuesday-ish, going by my last cycle, but she never did. :shrug: Now I'm on cd 66 and this is officially my longest cycle. :dohh:


----------



## gueyilla1985

I feel so bad my nausea is awful!!! But I did get something from the dr for it


----------



## KendraNoell

aww so sorry you're not feeling well :( glad the dr gave you something. hopefully it works!


----------



## raelynn

Lisa92881 said:


> Oooooh, China sounds so fun!! That will definitely be an awesome trip. I hope that you have already caught that eggie before your trip, and AF stays away. I was expecting AF to show up around Tuesday-ish, going by my last cycle, but she never did. :shrug: Now I'm on cd 66 and this is officially my longest cycle. :dohh:

Having another long cycle myself. Think I just finally ovulated on day 58 but hubby went to Texas this week so we missed it yet again. I'm starting to relax a bit and just get into the mindset that it will happen when it happens since my cycles are unpredictable and so long. November is coming up quickly anyway and then maybe I'll be prescribed clomid or something to help regulate it. I'm not getting too worked up over it since it still looks like I'm ovulating due to CM and temperatures so if we could just catch ovulation one of these times I feel like it'll work.


----------



## Lisa92881

raelynn said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Oooooh, China sounds so fun!! That will definitely be an awesome trip. I hope that you have already caught that eggie before your trip, and AF stays away. I was expecting AF to show up around Tuesday-ish, going by my last cycle, but she never did. :shrug: Now I'm on cd 66 and this is officially my longest cycle. :dohh:
> 
> Having another long cycle myself. Think I just finally ovulated on day 58 but hubby went to Texas this week so we missed it yet again. I'm starting to relax a bit and just get into the mindset that it will happen when it happens since my cycles are unpredictable and so long. November is coming up quickly anyway and then maybe I'll be prescribed clomid or something to help regulate it. I'm not getting too worked up over it since it still looks like I'm ovulating due to CM and temperatures so if we could just catch ovulation one of these times I feel like it'll work.Click to expand...

Yup I'm feeling pretty relaxed about it at this point too. I have my next dr appt Sept 28 (day before my 30th bday!!) and at this rate I'm suspecting she'll prescribe Clomid or something, so I'm just chilling out until then. Both of our appts will be here before we know it! :hugs:


----------



## kasigirl

hiya ladies.... sorry I have been so quiet this month.... :) 

I didn't want to jinx myself... I made it to 10 dpo and as you know that is quite a feat! Then I made it to 11dpo and I was beginning to wonder.... then I made it to 12dpo and guess what!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I got my BFP! I am in shock and not really fully believing it. The line is really faint but hopefully tomorrow it will be darker! I cannot believe it! I was coming up on the one year mark and starting to lose hope.... I have tested the last 4 days every morning and nothing.... stark white no lines and this morning I was like could there be a line? There is a line! OMG!
 



Attached Files:







pic 3.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mk8

OH MY GAWD KASI! YEAH! WOOPEE! I am sooooo happy for you and Mr Kasi :) That line looks pretty dark to me, here's hoping it will be super dark tomo. I guess Femara really did the trick for you! Recall that the main issue you had was a short LP. I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months honey. I hope you will pop by to say hello now and again. Here's hoping the rest of us aren't too far behind you. 

How are the other pregnant ladies doing?

And how are the pregnant ladies to be waiting? :)


----------



## kasigirl

mk8 said:


> OH MY GAWD KASI! YEAH! WOOPEE! I am sooooo happy for you and Mr Kasi :) That line looks pretty dark to me, here's hoping it will be super dark tomo. I guess Femara really did the trick for you! Recall that the main issue you had was a short LP. I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months honey. I hope you will pop by to say hello now and again. Here's hoping the rest of us aren't too far behind you.
> 
> How are the other pregnant ladies doing?
> 
> And how are the pregnant ladies to be waiting? :)


Thanks MK8!... My DH is not so sure about it since the line was faint... and he said to me, that isn't how I expected you to tell me.... Cause I just went in the bedroom and was like do you see a line? LOL I think i was beyond shocked! As for my LP yes, the longest I got was 10 days and that was the first month on Femara.... Other than that it has been 7 days like clockwork! 

I won't be going anywhere... gonna hang out with you ladies until everyone gets their BFP's!


----------



## mk8

awe thanks kasi. a line's a line. this is your baby! :)


----------



## KendraNoell

yay! congrats!


----------



## gueyilla1985

Omg!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## kasigirl

thanks ladies! I am still skeptical at this point my test strip wasnt any darker today than yesterday, shouldn't it get darker everyday?


----------



## mk8

Hey Kasi

Don't be skeptical, just enjoy it. This is your well deserved BFP. Now sit back, relax and enjoy. Stay away from Google! You need to remain chilled throughout your pregnancy hun. 

I had a great weekend until today. Went to a friend's housewarming. Lovely people with cute little girls. Another guy who has been p-ing me off a lot lately with his pathetic comments managed to annoy me once more. Everything I said, he said "oh, cos you want to have a baby". He doesn't know we are trying but hes guessing. It's none of his business, his wife is expecting and he feels its suddenly his right to comment on what we should/shouldnt do. I said I want to move closer to central London and he said "what for? there's nothing there".... er... city of London nothing to do? He has issues. We live in the suburbs. He has also been telling everybody that we are baby making. WTF? I haven't said such a thing. We havent seen that bunch of friends much because a) we havent actually been called to go out or b) we have made other plans. we have a life, we go out and enjoy meeting other friends, doing new things, going on holidays. What is he on? I am furious right now.


----------



## kasigirl

Hi ladies!

My hubby was skeptical about the cheapy internet pregnancy test so I bought two different brands... let's just say when I showed him the tests he was officially spooked! He said...I feel faint! LOL I think he was more shocked than I am... but now he is walking around with a huge smile on his face!
 



Attached Files:







2011-08-29 17.20.09.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## KendraNoell

awww yay... glad you could convince both of you that this is it for you guys!


----------



## KendraNoell

kasi can you give us some of your symptoms? i'm symptom spotting like crazy but don't know which ones are legit!


----------



## kasigirl

KendraNoell said:


> kasi can you give us some of your symptoms? i'm symptom spotting like crazy but don't know which ones are legit!

Thanks Kendra! :) 

I didn't really have any symptoms.... The only odd thing and it is way TMI! LOL is that I wasn't constipated but my bowel movements were a bit odd... instead of a solid bowel movement It was lots of little ones and throughout the day.... who knows if that really is a symptom but it was the only thing different for me... The other odd thing was that I made it to 11 dpo without starting my period and my longest luteal phase with Femara was only 10 days so I knew something was up when nothing happened! LOL 

yesterday I had indigestion all day today I have been fine.... I haven't really had indigestion in a long time so that may have been a symptom as well.


----------



## KendraNoell

How many DPO are you? I had massive indigestion all weekend. Today I am nauseas, have a headache, tired, irritable, my bowel movements have been weird too, not constipated really either and no pain but nothing comes out. I pee every 30 minutes though I swear! I am going to test Wednesday hopefully. I will be 10-11 DPO (I can't exactly pinpoint my O day).


----------



## kasigirl

KendraNoell said:


> How many DPO are you? I had massive indigestion all weekend. Today I am nauseas, have a headache, tired, irritable, my bowel movements have been weird too, not constipated really either and no pain but nothing comes out. I pee every 30 minutes though I swear! I am going to test Wednesday hopefully. I will be 10-11 DPO (I can't exactly pinpoint my O day).

I am 13dpo.... I had stark white pregnancy tests up until yesterday morning 12dpo.... I think the weird bowel movements started around day 8 or 9.... I also check my cervix and noticed a very small amount of pink tinged blood beginning on day 9 so I thought AF was on her way but it never got any worse.... I haven't had to pee a lot though, not yet anyways! LOL


----------



## KendraNoell

I don't know how to check my cervix. Ugh today has been the WORST. Either I will get a BFP this month or I am about to get really sick. Nauseas ALL DAY and super bad headache started about an hour ago. No energy at all. Grrr I am going crazy its too early to start testing because I don't know what DPO I am for sure. I can be 8-10 right now.


----------



## gueyilla1985

Wow your test are dark!!! I love that lol.. Im so happy like me you were probably thinking that you had a line in your eye when you first saw the test lol


----------



## KendraNoell

Ok I am really hoping your guys' baby dust is infecting this thread!

Oh and I am super crampy. What's up with that?


----------



## raelynn

Congrats Kasi so happy for you!


----------



## gueyilla1985

KendraNoell said:


> Ok I am really hoping your guys' baby dust is infecting this thread!
> 
> Oh and I am super crampy. What's up with that?

I think its the unexpected :baby: are the lucky ones I sending you all :babydust:


----------



## KendraNoell

This month seems the most real to me. I really truly believe that this is my month. I will be seriously disappointed if not.


----------



## mk8

THAnks for the info kasi. 

KEndra, hope this is your month.

How's everybody else doing?


----------



## Chatnoir

Congrats kasi in ur bfp!!! 

I'm into the tww now but we didn't put much effort into trying this month after our news from hubbys dr. I have an appointment with my gp on Thursday for a second opnion. 
It's our one year wedding anniversary this weekend so we are going away for a few nights. Hopefully it will take our minds off everything.

How's everyone else? X


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh my God Kasi!!!! Sooo happy for u that just made me cry!! Congrats. :hugs:

Just popped on quick to see how u all were doing. We are on day 3 with no power because of the hurricane. No damage to the house or cars thankfully though. Just quite the annoyance!


----------



## kasigirl

thanks lisa!

glad to hear you are doing ok!


----------



## pinkanhopeful

mk8 said:


> HI girls
> 
> PINk, good to hear all is well. SOrry about the needles but all for the best. SCAn soon, yay! Any idea if you think you're having a boy or a girl?
> 
> KASi, fabulous to hear your cycles regulated. YEAH! KEEp us posted.
> 
> CHAT sorry to hear of the sa results. um surprised of the quick referral for ivf though. how long have you been trying hun? does hubby take vitamins? YOu only need one sperm. what were the number? like? hang in there hun, its good you are in the system. especially on the nhs. which borough are you in?

MK8

I feel like its a girl and a friend of mine who is a little psyhic thinks its a girl and had a dream about me holding a little girl four days before I found out I was pregnant. I have had a little tickling on the inside (can only describe it as a spider crawling undermy skin) a lovely feeling to know i have started to feel my baby moving, for about the ast week now. 

Congrats to kasi lovely when you see a :BFP: from more and more ladies

Good luck to everyone who is waiting for their :bfp:


----------



## pinkanhopeful

Also, 20 weeks scan a week on monday, so will find out :blue: or :pink:

:happydance:


----------



## mk8

Hey girls

How are you ladies doing today? 

I woke up to CD29, 12 DPO and a huge temp dip :( I took a HPT as I was off to see the docs about my blood test results and it was stark white. Ugh. I also started spotting browny/pinky CM. So witch is due in any minute. I really thought yesterday that this could be my month. Alas, my body was in the mood to play tricks on me again. 

Anyway, I received my blood test results and thought I'd share them with you lovely ladies. I had progesterone tests on day 5 and day 22 (because I couldnt get an appointment on days 3 and 21). 22 corresponded to 5 DPO (rather than the 7DPO the tests like). My prog level on day 22 was 26 nmol/L, a huge uplift from day 5, thus ovulation was likely. Doc said it was over 10nmol/L but under 30nmol/L. If it was over 30, he would say it was "certain" I ovulated. I reckon I did, but suspect I have a LP/progesterone issue. 

Kasi- I know you had this problem- do you have any words of wisdom at all?

Hubby is going to see his GP next Fri to ask for a SA. I really hope everything will be OK. I can't bear to see hubby upset if something is wrong. But if it is, we are going to power on! GRRR! 

Doc said if the SA results are OK, then we should cont trying until the end of the yr. If nothing, to return and he will consider putting me on fertility drugs to stimulate my ovaries. If SA results are not OK, then my doctor has asked me to bring the results to him for his opinion also. 

Ahhh, who knew having a baby required all this work? 

Hope everybody is doing well.


----------



## mk8

Pink- so exciting about the scan! So you want to find out whether you will be team blue or pink? :)


----------



## kasigirl

mk8 said:


> Hey girls
> 
> How are you ladies doing today?
> 
> I woke up to CD29, 12 DPO and a huge temp dip :( I took a HPT as I was off to see the docs about my blood test results and it was stark white. Ugh. I also started spotting browny/pinky CM. So witch is due in any minute. I really thought yesterday that this could be my month. Alas, my body was in the mood to play tricks on me again.
> 
> Anyway, I received my blood test results and thought I'd share them with you lovely ladies. I had progesterone tests on day 5 and day 22 (because I couldnt get an appointment on days 3 and 21). 22 corresponded to 5 DPO (rather than the 7DPO the tests like). My prog level on day 22 was 26 nmol/L, a huge uplift from day 5, thus ovulation was likely. Doc said it was over 10nmol/L but under 30nmol/L. If it was over 30, he would say it was "certain" I ovulated. I reckon I did, but suspect I have a LP/progesterone issue.
> 
> Kasi- I know you had this problem- do you have any words of wisdom at all?
> 
> Hubby is going to see his GP next Fri to ask for a SA. I really hope everything will be OK. I can't bear to see hubby upset if something is wrong. But if it is, we are going to power on! GRRR!
> 
> Doc said if the SA results are OK, then we should cont trying until the end of the yr. If nothing, to return and he will consider putting me on fertility drugs to stimulate my ovaries. If SA results are not OK, then my doctor has asked me to bring the results to him for his opinion also.
> 
> Ahhh, who knew having a baby required all this work?
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everybody is doing well.

my progesterone this cycle was a 14 or a 24 and was ok, the femara is what helped qith my lp....


----------



## Lisa92881

mk8 said:


> Hey girls
> 
> How are you ladies doing today?
> 
> I woke up to CD29, 12 DPO and a huge temp dip :( I took a HPT as I was off to see the docs about my blood test results and it was stark white. Ugh. I also started spotting browny/pinky CM. So witch is due in any minute. I really thought yesterday that this could be my month. Alas, my body was in the mood to play tricks on me again.
> 
> Anyway, I received my blood test results and thought I'd share them with you lovely ladies. I had progesterone tests on day 5 and day 22 (because I couldnt get an appointment on days 3 and 21). 22 corresponded to 5 DPO (rather than the 7DPO the tests like). My prog level on day 22 was 26 nmol/L, a huge uplift from day 5, thus ovulation was likely. Doc said it was over 10nmol/L but under 30nmol/L. If it was over 30, he would say it was "certain" I ovulated. I reckon I did, but suspect I have a LP/progesterone issue.
> 
> Kasi- I know you had this problem- do you have any words of wisdom at all?
> 
> Hubby is going to see his GP next Fri to ask for a SA. I really hope everything will be OK. I can't bear to see hubby upset if something is wrong. But if it is, we are going to power on! GRRR!
> 
> Doc said if the SA results are OK, then we should cont trying until the end of the yr. If nothing, to return and he will consider putting me on fertility drugs to stimulate my ovaries. If SA results are not OK, then my doctor has asked me to bring the results to him for his opinion also.
> 
> Ahhh, who knew having a baby required all this work?
> 
> Hope everybody is doing well.

My dr called while we were on vaca saying she had the results of my hubby's SA, but I haven't been able to get in touch with her....I'm so nervous and just want to know the results!!


----------



## mk8

kasigirl said:


> mk8 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls
> 
> How are you ladies doing today?
> 
> I woke up to CD29, 12 DPO and a huge temp dip :( I took a HPT as I was off to see the docs about my blood test results and it was stark white. Ugh. I also started spotting browny/pinky CM. So witch is due in any minute. I really thought yesterday that this could be my month. Alas, my body was in the mood to play tricks on me again.
> 
> Anyway, I received my blood test results and thought I'd share them with you lovely ladies. I had progesterone tests on day 5 and day 22 (because I couldnt get an appointment on days 3 and 21). 22 corresponded to 5 DPO (rather than the 7DPO the tests like). My prog level on day 22 was 26 nmol/L, a huge uplift from day 5, thus ovulation was likely. Doc said it was over 10nmol/L but under 30nmol/L. If it was over 30, he would say it was "certain" I ovulated. I reckon I did, but suspect I have a LP/progesterone issue.
> 
> Kasi- I know you had this problem- do you have any words of wisdom at all?
> 
> Hubby is going to see his GP next Fri to ask for a SA. I really hope everything will be OK. I can't bear to see hubby upset if something is wrong. But if it is, we are going to power on! GRRR!
> 
> Doc said if the SA results are OK, then we should cont trying until the end of the yr. If nothing, to return and he will consider putting me on fertility drugs to stimulate my ovaries. If SA results are not OK, then my doctor has asked me to bring the results to him for his opinion also.
> 
> Ahhh, who knew having a baby required all this work?
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everybody is doing well.
> 
> my progesterone this cycle was a 14 or a 24 and was ok, the femara is what helped qith my lp....Click to expand...

Was that 14 or 24 nmol/L on CD21? If so and you got your BFP, then I guess my 26nmol/L is sufficient to sustain a pregnancy. Hmm... Back to square one then I guess.

How are you doing Kasi? How did you celebrate your BFP with your hubby? :)


----------



## mk8

Lisa- fingers crossed for you hun. Hope the results are what you want them to be. Keep us posted. Thinking of you. Huge hugs and baby dust to ya!


----------



## kasigirl

I don't think it has sunk in yet..... I am so afraid of miscarrying....... need to wait a few more weeks before I can breath and celebrate!


----------



## mk8

I can understand Kasi, but I really have good feelings about this for you. Enjoy relaxing over the next few weeks. :)


----------



## KendraNoell

I'm right there with you Kasi :)


----------



## kasigirl

thanks ladies! I hold my breath every time I use the restroom! but I am trying to stay relaxed. :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey girls - where is everyone??

Hope all of our beans are doing well!


----------



## kasigirl

Lisa92881 said:


> Hey girls - where is everyone??
> 
> Hope all of our beans are doing well!

Hiya Lisa!:)

My little bean is hanging in there! :happydance: I set up my first appointment on Friday! It's Sept 13th. It may be a bit early but I am hoping to hear the heartbeat, or see it! I should be 5w6d's by then....

How is everyone else?


----------



## KendraNoell

I have my first appt with a nurse on Thursday.


----------



## kasigirl

KendraNoell said:


> I have my first appt with a nurse on Thursday.

WHHHHHHHHHHAAATTTTTTTTTTTTT? Congrats Kendra! I don't remember seeing you announce it on here? When did you find out?


----------



## KendraNoell

I didn't announce it on here, it slipped my mind because a couple people here follow my journal and the thread never came back up on my subscribed threads so I didn't think about it. I found out three days ago I think? It feels like forever ago. Super faint BFP on a FRER next day tested w/ digi and Answer and both positive. :)


----------



## kasigirl

Congrats! :)


----------



## KendraNoell

Yeah you too! Not far behind ya :)


----------



## mk8

Lisa92881 said:


> Hey girls - where is everyone??
> 
> Hope all of our beans are doing well!

HI ALL

IT HAS BEEN RATHER QUIET ON HERE HASN'T IT LISA. I HOPE ALL YOU EXPECTANT MAMAS ARE DOING WELL. I CAN'T BELIEVE HOW MANY OF US ARE PREGNANT. HERE'S HOPING THE REST OF US ARE RIGHT BEHIND YOU. 

LISA, HAS YOUR DOC SUGGESTED PROVERA TO BRING ON AF?I HAVE GOOD THOUGHTS ABOUT YOU HONEY, YOUR LONG CYCLES SUGGEST LACK OF OVILATIOB, WHICH IS EASILY FIXED WITH MEDS. HOPING YOU GET YOUR BFP BEFORE CHRISTMAS!

RAE, YOU AROUND HONEY? HOW ARE YOU DOING?

I'M ON CD 4. NOTHING NEW TO REPORT REALLY. HUBBY IS GETTING HIS SPERM CHECKED ON FRIDAY. ANY INFO OR ADVICE MUCH APPRECIATED ON WHAT TO EXPECT. I THINK HE'S VERY BRAVE TO DO IT. 

IVE NOTICED MY PERIODS ARE MUCH LIGHTER THESE DAYS, WHAT'S UP WITH THAT? MY PERIODS SINCE STARTING TTC HAVE BEEN DIFFERENT.
- SPOT DARK BROWN 11 DPO
- FIRST DAY OF AF IS DARK BROWN NOT RED 
- AF IS SHORTER, 2 DAYS PROPER FLOW
WONDERING IF MY PROGESTERONE IS TOO LOW AND LINING TOO THIN FOR AN EGGIE TO IMPLANT. ALSO RECALL MY ULTRASOUND CONFIRMED UTERINE LINING THIN AT 9mm AT CD9. WHAT TO DO EH? 

GUEYILLA, RECALL YOU HAD A THIN LINING AND DOCS PUT YOU ON MEDS. DO YOU HAVE ANY INFO TO SHARE?

HAS ANYONE HEARD FROM RN AT ALL? 

ARE YOU LADIES ON THE BUMPERSTICKERS THREAD YET?

MONDAY TODAY, BLAH.


----------



## gueyilla1985

My dr put me on baby aspirin, vit e, and prenatals with folic acid. it did help with my lining I would try it if I where you. It won't hurt anything.


----------



## KendraNoell

MK- I have had super light periods for a few years now and that obviously didn't affect anything for me. The only thing is did was make me think I could possibly be pregnant every month after AF since it was so light. 

Where is the bumperstickers thread? I haven't been able to find it :(


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey MK8. Thanks for the positive thoughts. I'm also remaining hopeful that not ovulating will be easily fixed with meds. I go back to the dr on the 27th (day before my 30th bday, hopefully that's a good sign), and if I haven't gotten AF by then she will probably prescribe Provera. It will be day 90-something by then!! :dohh: I'm also hoping that I'll come out of that appt with a prescription for Clomid!!

My hubby did his SA just a few weeks ago. I also thought he was very brave to do it, and he really was much more cooperative and willing than I expected him to be. He got to do his at home, and we just had to bring it to the lab within 1 hour. My doctor called with the results over a week ago but I haven't been able to get back in touch with her. I'm hoping I'll be able to catch her tomorrow, and to get good results. 

I go back to work tomorrow after having the month of August off (I work in a school). I'm dreading it and looking forward to it at the same time. I missed all my kiddos but it's been nice having time off.


----------



## Lisa92881

mk8 said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> LISA, HAS YOUR DOC SUGGESTED PROVERA TO BRING ON AF?I HAVE GOOD THOUGHTS ABOUT YOU HONEY, YOUR LONG CYCLES SUGGEST LACK OF OVILATIOB, WHICH IS EASILY FIXED WITH MEDS. HOPING YOU GET YOUR BFP BEFORE CHRISTMAS!
> 
> .
> 
> Funny, that's the "goal" I have set too. I want that BFP by Christmas!! [-o&lt;Click to expand...


----------



## mk8

Evening ladies

Gueyilla- Thanks honey. What was the dosage you took of those things? 

Kendra- haha, so true. With the light periods I also wonder if I am pregnant. LOL

Lisa- you WILL get the BFP for xmas this year- after all, you have been such a good girl1 good luck with yours and DH's results.


----------



## pinkanhopeful

mk8 said:


> Pink- so exciting about the scan! So you want to find out whether you will be team blue or pink? :)

Yes I will have to find out, not good at this waiting business so would like to know to buy clothes, decorate nursey etc. One week to go............


----------



## mk8

YAY pink! Team blue or team pink....hmmmm...cant wait to find out!


----------



## raelynn

I'm around just having a lot of up and down feelings with a majority of our original group becoming pregnant already. I'm at 11dpo right now but not much hope for this tww since hubby was away in Texas and the last time we BDed was 4 or 5 days before I ovulated. Figure we have one more shot before my 1 year appointment since my cycles are so long. I'm still showing very clear ovulation patterns it has just been impossible to time things correctly since my cycles are so long and irregular. Wish my other non-pregnant ladies the best of luck. Hopefully we'll all be mommies-to-be before the new year


----------



## KendraNoell

Our intention is not to make you feel down sweetie.. 
DH and mine was 100% timing we just happened to BD the night before I ovulated which was a couple days later than usual. You will get there- after 15 cycles I didnt think we ever would.


----------



## mk8

hey rae - hang in there hun. i know its tough but with all these bfps, we have hope that we will join them v soon :)


----------



## kasigirl

Hi ladies... Hope you all had a great day! :) Mine was spent by the pool grilling burgers and hotdogs. :)

I hate to hear that anyone is down... TTC sucks royally sometimes. I really think this month happened for me because I took a much more relaxed approach. i thought my blood work would uncover more issues, it obviously didn't.

I think once you both get your Doctors appts and they see how long you have between cycles they will immediately put you on meds! then it's just a matter of time before you get your BFPs!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## raelynn

Definitely want all you pregnant ladies to know that its nothing against you. I am extremely happy that all of you are pregnant especially knowing the struggles we all go through. I'm just saying that periodically I have to distance myself from it (just like I have to stop walking by the baby isle in stores) when I know it is starting to make me feel saddened about my situation. The waiting is just hard and emotional but I'm nothing but happy for you (well maybe a bit jealous too). And I'll be ecstatic when I finally join you. 

As for today - I'm 12dpo and my temps shot up. Just to add to my confusion. I was expecting them to start dropping since AF should be here in a day or two. I have learned I will never completely understand my body, as much as I try.


----------



## KendraNoell

high temps are a good thing though? one of my first early symptoms was around 7-8 DPO (must have been implantation day or something like that) I felt like I was getting the flu, I was feverish and warm, and felt really tired and sick to my stomach. I told my husband, either I'm pregnant, or getting sick!


----------



## Lisa92881

Ok girls I'm freaking out despite my best efforts not to. :nope:

Just spoke to the doctor, and my hubby's got "low count". She is referring him to a urologist. I just can't believe it. Obviously my cycles are long and anovulatory, and now we have more issues to deal with?! :cry: I'm so upset. We did everything the "right way" - I finished grad school and got a good job, hubby's got a good job, we got married, we got a house, _then_ started TTC. If I had known this would be so hard and take so long, we would have started this whole process long ago. I just really can't believe now we have 2 strikes against us. I think turning 30 in a few weeks is making this even harder. 

Anyone have any success stories to help cheer me up?? I think I'll post this in a few other places as well.


----------



## Lisa92881

raelynn said:


> I'm around just having a lot of up and down feelings with a majority of our original group becoming pregnant already. I'm at 11dpo right now but not much hope for this tww since hubby was away in Texas and the last time we BDed was 4 or 5 days before I ovulated. Figure we have one more shot before my 1 year appointment since my cycles are so long. I'm still showing very clear ovulation patterns it has just been impossible to time things correctly since my cycles are so long and irregular. Wish my other non-pregnant ladies the best of luck. Hopefully we'll all be mommies-to-be before the new year

Hey Rae. Your post just made me cry all over again. :dohh: I'm a mess. Haha! I totally feel your pain. Our time is soon, love!! :hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

I'm so so sorry, Lisa, but take heart in knowing you aren't the only couple in the world with this kind of issue. Just because its a low count doesn't mean it still can't end up with a baby. The urologist will help him find ways to save the sperm that is viable and get it to you. I just know everything is happening for a reason. Please just take comfort in knowing when it does happen, it will be so much more worth it because of everything you guys have been through.


----------



## mk8

Lisa92881 said:


> Ok girls I'm freaking out despite my best efforts not to. :nope:
> 
> Just spoke to the doctor, and my hubby's got "low count". She is referring him to a urologist. I just can't believe it. Obviously my cycles are long and anovulatory, and now we have more issues to deal with?! :cry: I'm so upset. We did everything the "right way" - I finished grad school and got a good job, hubby's got a good job, we got married, we got a house, _then_ started TTC. If I had known this would be so hard and take so long, we would have started this whole process long ago. I just really can't believe now we have 2 strikes against us. I think turning 30 in a few weeks is making this even harder.
> 
> Anyone have any success stories to help cheer me up?? I think I'll post this in a few other places as well.

Hi Lisa

I am so sorry to hear that you are so down hun. :hugs: I know what you mean about having done "everything right" in terms of making sure you are both emotionally and financially ready then realising it isnt that easy. But you know, it will happen hun, it will. 

You want a success story- my colleague had pcos and only 2-4 periods a year. Her hubby was diagnosed with sperm issues. It took them 3-4 yrs but they did it! And it will happen to all of us too hun, we have to believe it. 

But in terms of your situation, hun, its a good thing that you have found out what is wrong. there are things you can do to improve sperm count and to make you ovulate. what were his numbers? You can change quite a few things with diet, lifestyle changes, herbs, meds. He should also be asked to retest at a later date. was it just count or motility and morphology too? Hang in there hun. Hope Mr Lisa isnt feeling too bad. 

x


----------



## Lisa92881

He doesn't even know yet. :( I feel so awful, I don't even know how to tell him. He should be home from work soon and I'm dreading it. I don't know the actual #'s, I was too shocked to ask while on the phone. I'm probably going to call back and ask them to mail me a copy of the results. She only said count, not motility or morphology. We definitely need to both start eating better and exercising more, maybe this will give us the boot in the a$$ we both need to get us moving!!


----------



## mk8

hun, dont fret until you know the nos. is it too late to ring for them now on your end? be reassuring, be positive and give him a huge hug. try your hardest to not think about it tonight and enjoy being with one another. this isnt the end of the world, there are tonnes of ways to improve count. dont worry. huge hugs!


----------



## Lisa92881

Just tried, they leave at 6. :( Thanks for your kind and reassuring words. :hugs:


----------



## gueyilla1985

Hun it only takes 1 to give you a baby! :hugs:


----------



## mk8

lisa, im sure youre googling already but here are some links:
https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/is-there-a-treatment-for-low-sperm-count.html
https://www.spermtest.com/causes_of_abnormal_low_sperm_counts.php
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Semen_analysis

rae- have you tested??


----------



## Lisa92881

gueyilla1985 said:


> Hun it only takes 1 to give you a baby! :hugs:

:winkwink: True. 

Thank God for you girls. :cloud9: You have really calmed me down, I was in full out panic mode.


----------



## mk8

how r ya gueyilla?


----------



## Lisa92881

Ok so my hubby just realized that the week leading up to his SA he was on antibiotics, and apparently that can affect sperm count. Hard to find info online though, anyone heads of this??


----------



## Lisa92881

Heads=heard haha


----------



## raelynn

Lisa - I feel for you sweetie. I know how terrible it can feel to keep getting bad news but as Gueyilla said, it only takes one! I know how hard the wait is but I figure as time goes by our chances just have to get better.

mk8 - I'm not going to test unless AF doesn't show up in the next 2 days. It would be an extremely long shot for me to be pregnant on this cycle so I'm not getting my hopes up until there is valid reason to. I've always had 13 or 14 day LPs so if there is no AF by day 14 then I can start hoping. Don't want to start testing and getting excited for nothing when it is such a long shot.


----------



## Chatnoir

Hey lisa, try not to stress! We had the same thing when hubby got his SA results. Mad panic!!! Best thing we found to do was too write down all the questions and worries u both have and take them to your GP to answer and go over. Don't relie on your memory to remember things cos you won't. Most of all don't stess! 

Im on day 28 today, think AF will come tomorrow though! Boooooo


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey chat. What'd the dr say about your hubby's SA? Forgive me, I don't feel like going back through the thead, even though I'm sure you've told us already! :blush:


----------



## raelynn

Lisa, was the cause of your long cycles ever diagnosed?


----------



## Lisa92881

Have my appt 9/27. But my bloodwork didn't show anything "wrong". So I don't know that the cause will ever be determined. I sure am hoping for Clomid though!


----------



## mk8

Lisa- what days did you get bloods done? What did they test? Nothing wrong?


----------



## raelynn

My blood work showed my LH levels higher than my FSH and slightly elevated testosterone androgen levels. Don't know if the timing makes a difference but I think mine was done sometime around ovulation. That's the only thing they used to diagnose PCOS for me since my ultrasound was normal. So I was just wondering if they found anything in yous but I guess not. Have you had an ultrasound done?


----------



## Lisa92881

I had them done on cd21. It showed that I didn't ovulate...obviously. :haha: It also checked a bunch of stuff like LH, FSH, I think testosterone, and various other stuff to do with my thyroid, and everything was normal. 

I haven't had an ultrasound.


----------



## raelynn

So it is 14dpo for me and my temps are still high. I took my temperature 3 times this morning just to be sure it wasn't a fluke or something. I tested this morning but BFN...not sure what is going on. My temps are usually heading back down by now and AF normally shows on 13 or 14 dpo. Guess I'll see if she shows up later today.


----------



## KendraNoell

I didn't have a strong positive until 14 DPO... you could also try testing with afternoon pee instead of FMU because my tests were actually stronger in the afternoon.


----------



## Chatnoir

No worried lisa, hubby has low morphology- only 5% which
means Most of his sperm are deformed to can't swim! His GP straight away wanted to refer us for IVF but I took hi results to my GP and they are referring us to a specialist for a second opionon. A specilist may say the same thing but I want more info before going through the trauma of ivf! Just try and get as much info from the dr's as u can! If they can't answer ur questions ask for referal to someone who can.
We are not stopping from trying, we are gonna keep on going till someone tells us it's pointless! 
I'm on day 29 now no sign of af YET, will wait tl Saturday though to test.


----------



## mk8

hey ladies

rae... i await the next update from you!

kendra- how you feeling hun?

chat- hey hun! hope you are doing ok.

lisa- did you manage to get the nos from the doc on hubby's sa? would be good to see what the nos are.

chat- you said that your hubby had 5% morphology and docs referred you to ivf clinics etc- interesting. another ttcer i chat to said her hubbys morphology is 5% but the doc said that it was normal. it was on the low end of the range considered normal, but still ok! definitely a good idea to get a second opinion. how was hubby's count and motility?


----------



## KendraNoell

I'm feeling great. Other than the fact that I had to stop taking my arthritis meds and I am pretty much dying without them :(


----------



## mk8

oh you have arthritis? oh no. hope that the aches and pains ease up! :) hey kendra, did you ever have tests before you got your bfp outta curiosity?


----------



## Chatnoir

Hubbies count and motility where all normal x


----------



## mk8

thats great chat. hope the second opinion proves helpful!


----------



## KendraNoell

mk8 said:


> oh you have arthritis? oh no. hope that the aches and pains ease up! :) hey kendra, did you ever have tests before you got your bfp outta curiosity?

Tests like what?


----------



## mk8

As in tests for ovulation - bloods, ultrasounds etc out of curiosity. Also wondering if you thought you did anything different the month you got your fabulous BFP or maybe it was just a matter of time?

How are you other ladies today? :)


----------



## KendraNoell

Oh ok. Yes I had PCOS testing because I am overweight and my periods were so light, they wanted to make sure I was ovulating. So I had the CD 21 tests and they all came back normal. So then I had a transvaginal ultrasound to check for cysts and everything was fine there as well.

Honestly for us I think it was timing. My previous methods of what I thought was the best time to BD was wrong. I just went with the flow this month- conscious of what part of the cycle I was on but if OH didn't want to BD then I was like, oh well, no biggie. 

One of the things I noticed this month that was different was that when I was ovulating sex was a lot different. I believe it was because my cervix was so low because ovulation was about to happen shortly, but OH could feel himself bumping on it and I could feel lots of pressure and its happened before when I've had sex obviously but until recently I didn't know why it was like that. And I commented to my husband that my cervix was low because I was getting ready to ovulate. And so afterwards we laid there for like a half hour together, it was really good sex actually, good to know a baby came from it LOL. And we conceived the day before our 2nd anniversary so I think romance was a big part of it :)

Needless to say I was shocked because I had been trying so hard other months and it never worked out. This one month that I said ok I'm just going to let nature take its course is the month I get my BFP.


----------



## mk8

Awe, an anniversary baby Kendra :) Lovely. 

I am happy to hear that a baby was conceived out of being relaxed. You give me lots of hope, especially as like you, I have light periods and like you, my 21 day bloods were ok (though progesterone could perhaps have been higher) and my transvaginal u/s confirmed everything was ok. I have a holiday booked with hubby at the end of this month so hopefully it will de-stress us. I am actually due AF when I am on holiday...GR!


----------



## KendraNoell

And don't worry about BD-ing reguarly or every day or every other day.. when I had EWCM at that point I BD-ed every other day until it was gone. Seemed to work.


----------



## Lisa92881

Mk8 - No, I didn't get the #s/paperwork. I'm trying to chill the f#@$ out :haha: and I figure I'll be there on the 27th so I will ask for a copy then, and also ask a bit more about it. In the meantime she was going to send me names of urologists and hubby is going to make an appt, and then maybe cancel it depending on what I can find out at my appt. 

Kendra - Love the story of how you got your bean. :)

Chat - Thanks for the info. Loving your relaxed attitude.


----------



## raelynn

Well still no AF, thinking maybe I ovulated later than I thought. I had a dip on CD 62 maybe that was really my ovulation day. I guess if AF still isn't here by Monday I'll test again.


----------



## Lisa92881

Orrr, maybe you're gonna get a BFP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## raelynn

I would love that. But, the BFN today has me thinking no. Trying really hard not to get my hopes up. Doesn't help that a guy at work today said he was surprised we didn't have kids yet since we're coming up on our two year anniversary in a couple months.


----------



## KendraNoell

I conceived the day before our two year anniversary raelynn ;)

had my first prenatal appt today, have to go back in 2 weeks which is pretty early but i'm on a lot of meds so we have to figure out which ones are safe and what alternatives we have. might hear the h/b in 2 weeks as well :) the nurse moved my due date to May 15 even tho she said i was 4 weeks and 3 days like i already have. hmmm...


----------



## raelynn

Thats awesome Kendra. I figure if this cycle isn't the one, and my long cycles continue, I should be ovulating again around our two year anniversary and just a little before my 1 year TTC appointment. So maybe at that appointment I can just say "Hey, we're pregnant" unless I get one of my really long cycles and its another 100+ days, then that would kick me back passed the appointment.


----------



## KendraNoell

My husband was in the process of booking his semen analysis appointment when we found out I was pregnant. So my story is so similar to yours! We had been trying since June 2010.


----------



## Chatnoir

Not so relaxed now as feel AF is arriving! :( surprised at how disapointed i am when I knew we had no chance! Just hope we get our referal appointment Soon!


----------



## Lisa92881

Rae - maybe a bfp will sneak up on you right before your appt! Fx for you. 

Chat - :hugs: Onto next cycle!


----------



## raelynn

I've been having really strong AF-like cramps, keep running to the bathroom to check but nothing so far. Temps are still high this morning. Why do our bodies play tricks on us?


----------



## KendraNoell

Rae- I was very crampy before I found out I was pregnant. It's a little different than AF though- mine were more pinchy and felt like a stitch in my side, but the temp is what is making me think this may be it for you, you could have just implanted later!


----------



## raelynn

The waiting is killing me but I know if I test again now and see another BFN I'm just going to feel dumb. I really don't think this is it for me, there was very little chance that we BDed close enough to ovulation to have made anything happen but this is the first time AF hasn't shown up right when I expected her to. (Even last cycle when I was wishing it to be a day late since I had my ultrasound, came right on time of course)

I was at my mom's for day 2 and 3 after I thought I ovulated so that could account for higher temps which made me think I had ovulated. So, if I can hold out, I'm going to wait until Sunday morning, see if my temps drop at all (that'll either be 17dpo or 13dpo) and then test with a FRER this time if temps are still up. I used an IC yesterday because I don't want to waste my FRERs because they're so expensive but now I'm not so sure I trust the IC.


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey ladies. I got my hubby's SA results in the mail. Maybe I'm being dense , but they don't seem "that bad"....thoughts?? Be honest!!

*Total sperm count:* 48.0 million/mL, normal: >60 *World Health Org says 20 is normal?? Or am I reading this wrong: https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/no...erm-count.html

*Motility:* 40%, normal: >60% *Again, World health org says something different. They say 50% is normal. https://www.uhmc.sunysb.edu/urology/m..._ANALYSIS.html

*Kinetics:* 3=Straight ahead, moderate speed. (This is done on a scale of 0, 1, 1+, 2, 2+, 3, 3+, 4) Normal: between 3+ and 4


----------



## raelynn

Lisa92881 said:


> Hey ladies. I got my hubby's SA results in the mail. Maybe I'm being dense , but they don't seem "that bad"....thoughts?? Be honest!!
> 
> *Total sperm count:* 48.0 million/mL, normal: >60 *World Health Org says 20 is normal?? Or am I reading this wrong: https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/no...erm-count.html
> 
> *Motility:* 40%, normal: >60% *Again, World health org says something different. They say 50% is normal. https://www.uhmc.sunysb.edu/urology/m..._ANALYSIS.html
> 
> *Kinetics:* 3=Straight ahead, moderate speed. (This is done on a scale of 0, 1, 1+, 2, 2+, 3, 3+, 4) Normal: between 3+ and 4

I found this on wikipedia. According to this, his sperm count is fine and it says that if sperm count is higher than 20, lower motility isn't such a big issue. I'm with you, results don't seem as bad as you were initially told.


Sperm count, or sperm concentration to avoid mixup, measures the concentration of sperm in a man's ejaculate, distinguished from total sperm count, which is the sperm count multiplied with volume.[5] Over 15[6] million sperm per milliliter is considered normal, according to the WHO in 2010. Older definitions state 20 million.[1][2] A lower sperm count is considered oligozoospermia. A vasectomy is considered successful if the sample is azoospermic. Some define success with rare non-motile sperm are observed (fewer than 100,000 per millilitre).[7] Others advocate obtaining a second semen analysis to verify the counts are not increasing (as can happen with re-canalization) and others still may perform a repeat vasectomy for this situation.

The average sperm count today is around 60 million per milliliter in the Western world, having decreased by 1-2% per year from a substantially higher number decades ago.[8]

Chips for home use are emerging that can give an accurate estimation of sperm count after three samples taken on different days. Such a chip may measure the concentration of sperm in a semen sample against a control liquid filled with polystyrene beads.[9]
[edit] Total sperm count

Total sperm count, or total sperm number, is the total number of spermatozoa in the entire ejaculate. By WHO, lower reference limit (2.5th percentile) is 39 million per ejaculate.[6]
[edit] Motility

The motility of the sperm is evaluated. WebMD defines normal motility as 60% of observed sperm, or at least 8 million per millilitre, showing good forward movement.[2] The World Health Organization has a similar value of 50% and this must be measured within 60 minutes of collection. WHO also has a parameter of vitality, with a lower reference limit of 60% live spermatozoa.[6] A man can have a total number of sperm far over the limit of 20 million sperm cells per milliliter, but still have bad quality because too few of them are motile. However, if the sperm count is very high, then a low motility (for example, less than 60%) might not matter, because the fraction might still be more than 8 million per millilitre. The other way around, a man can have a sperm count far less than 20 million sperm cells per millilitre and still have good motility, if more than 60% of those observed sperm cells show good forward movement.

A more specified measure is motility grade, where the motility of sperm are divided into four different grades:[10]

* Grade 4: Sperm with progressive motility. These are the strongest and swim fast in a straight line. Sometimes it is also denoted motility a.
* Grade 3: (non-linear motility): These also move forward but tend to travel in a curved or crooked motion. Sometimes also denoted motility b.
* Grade 2: These have non-progressive motility because they do not move forward despite the fact that they move their tails.
* Grade 1: These are immotile and fail to move at all.


----------



## mk8

I am being blinded by science! Wow. But I agree that the numbers seem OK given what I have read in the past. You mention count, motility and kinetics. What about morphology? I am confused. 

I think each lab has different levels for what is considered as "normal" on the basis their methods of testing can vary. Definitely worth discussing with the docs so that they can tell you about the specifics. Good luck with it!


----------



## Lisa92881

Yeah I don't know, it doesn't list morphology. Is that kind of like kinetics? :shrug:


----------



## mk8

I dont think so Lisa as you said kinetics is about speed and kinetic means movement right? Morphology is to do with shape. Hmm... Try not to stress though. Speak to the doc face to face about it. Best of luck in getting some decent answers honey. In the meantime, enjoy spending the weekend with hubby. :)


----------



## MrsGrimes

Hey Ladies,

Wow, it has been a while since I've logged on here. It's good to see that a few of you are still going! I unfortunately still have not fallen pregnant. I felt like I was obsessing over ttc'ing at one point so I decided to just stop reading too much into whether I was pregnant or not and I abruptly decided that logging onto the forum wasn't helping me emotionally. My apologies for just dipping like that. Well, I am still ttc'ing and haven't stopped even though there have been months when I tried my best not to symptom spot or didn't take my temp. I've tried to let lose and not think about it much but the reality of it is that I still want my baby so we will keep trying!

Update: last month my hubby and I went to a fertility center. A vaginal ultrasound was done on me as well as a pelvis examination. At the time the u/s was being done I was about to ovulate and saw that my follicle was quite large. That was reassuring to know that everything is working the way it should. I was told that nothing is wrong with me but they suggested taking clomid not to ovulate b/c I already do that naturally, but to help release more than one egg to better the chances. I'm still in this cycle of trying clomid for the first time so I'm unsure of what may come out of it. If this month isn't successful, I will get the HSG test done to make sure that my tubes are open. I'm in my dreaded tww though. I'm glad to know that nothing is "wrong" with me, however sometimes I wonder if it would be more helpful to correct something that was wrong rather than not knowing what to correct. It's quite frustrating I'd have to say. 

I've decided that if the clomid doesn't work for the next couple cycles, I will attempt IUI's. I have reason to believe that my CM is acidic and killing off my DH's sperm. I tried a baking soda trick that I read about this cycle but not sure if that worked. I will find out soon if any of the new stuff I tried this cycle will work. I've been ttc since December...

Hope you ladies are well overall. Have a wonderful weekend and as always...BabyDust to You! :dust:


----------



## mk8

MrsGrimes- How wonderful to hear from you. I would have of course rather hear you got your BFP than you needing time away, but honey, that's absolutely fine. SOmetimes I too feel its a bit much logging on (though I cant keep away!) It sounds like you are doing all the right things. I hope that Clomid does the trick for you and there is no need for an HSG or other tests. You havent hit the 1 yr mark MrsGrimes so I am rooting for you! Welcome back. 

As for me, still TTC. Have been trying since Jan. I had a transvaginal u/s too and they said everything was normal in size. Didnt confirm any follicles but I was only on CD 9 and I tend to ovulate after CD14. Just gotta wait n see. Hubby will get SA done next month and we will cont until the end of the yr. doc said he would put me on fertiliy meds if nothing happens by then. WOuld be interesting to hear what you think of Clomid in due course. 

x


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey MrsGrimes, good to see you!! We missed you around here. :hugs: Sorry that you haven't gotten that BFP yet, but glad to see that all your tests have come out good. I totally understand the feeling of almost wishing something was "wrong" so that you could easily fix it. I hope you're feeling more relaxed after taking a little break. What makes you think your CM is acidic??

Mk8 - Yeah I didn't think so either. So I don't know, morphology wasn't listed. Oh well. I'm actually much more relaxed after seeing results (which the doctor mailed without me asking her to haha) since the numbers aren't all that low. Thanks for your support chick!

Oh and Rae I forgot to thank you for the great info!


----------



## Lisa92881

Yes do share your experience with Clomid, since it seems a few of us are headed down that road! :blush:


----------



## MrsGrimes

mk8 - I really hope that this cycle of trying new things have helped out also. Other than the clomid and baking soda, I tried Preseed and a Softcup as well. I truly hope there's no need for the HSG test either. Well, my personal thoughts on clomid so far. It was a lot easier on my hormones than I thought it was going to be. I honestly didn't feel/see much difference in my body when taking clomid. The only thing I noticed which was a bit strange, was on CD15 I passed a large clump of EWCM (sorry tmi). That is not normal for me. I don't ever have EWCM. I had read that many women complain of clomid making them very dry but after my experience, I did some research and many women have experienced the opposite, like me! That was exciting to see for the first time. 

Lisa - As far as my CM, I think it's acidic for a number of reasons. I've noticed that I often feel a slight acidic burn when I pee and that's especially during ovulation (apparently your ph levels change and your more acidic then). Now, don't get me wrong, it's not a yeast infection kind of burn. When I pee it feels like it's gonna burn but it doesn't, just feels like it's acidic..so hard to explain. Same kind of feeling when you have indigestion or something...you just feel that slight burn but not painful. This has always been the norm for me but after doing some reading, I realized that this may be my issue. It's been the norm for me so I've overlooked it for years. However, I told my DH about my findings and he expressed to me his experience during BD'ing after thinking about it. He said that when he releases, he feels it acidic inside. Not burning but just slightly acidic. He says its always worse during the time I ovulate. Not to mention, my CM during that time is watery...clear and watery. I also read some other symptoms that I have. There is a test called post-coital that checks to see if your partner's sperm is actually surviving in your environment. I haven't asked about the test b/c apparently it's not popular. I also found out that you can check your ph levels online somewhere so I'm probably going to do that. Sorry for the elaborate answer...its just a little challenging trying to explain it. 

Thank you ladies for your encouraging words and support. It really helps when you can talk to others going through your same issue. My mother in law a couple weeks ago told me that I was trying to hard and maybe that's why I wasn't conceiving. I couldn't help but get frustrated with that comment. My husband and I have been together for years and didn't start actively ttc'ing until months ago. My problem is not b/c I'm trying too hard, if that was the case, I would have already gotten pregnant during the years we never tried and I wasn't on any birth control! So...needless to say, it's so nice to talk to you wonderful ladies.


----------



## MrsGrimes

I take that back...I did feel another symptom while on clomid which I think happens to pretty much everyone if I'm not mistaken. You feel ovulation pain before, during, and for me, afterwards. However, I don't mind that very much. I kind of like feeling that everything is working the way it should. ;)


----------



## KendraNoell

Lisa- I think your DH's levels, probably for his age, are abnormal, but not as bad as they made it sound. The averages are going to be taken from a whole age range of men, so I would assume there is a higher average for men who are of the most fertile age. I would say you guys still have a great chance, I would look into the instead cups, there is someone on another thread I am in that is trying that this cycle. I think a lot of it is that your cycles are so long so you have a smaller chance of conceiving like those of us with a 28 day cycle do. For every 1 of your cycle you get one chance to try for conception, and I would get 3-4 tries. I know its not fair, but this means its likely that its going to take you a long time to get the timing down to a science. I know its hard not to stress, but stress is counterproductive to conceiving, so try not to :)


----------



## raelynn

I agree completely! Having experience with freakishly long cycles I can almost guarantee that our issue is timing...I'm all ready to go in the beginning of the cycle but by the time O finally rolls around, I'm so tired of all the planning that we keep missing it. (Or hubby is away during O time since we can't plan around it) 

Hopefully this next cycle will be the one for those of us still trying.
Lisa - have you Oed yet this cycle?


----------



## Lisa92881

Kendra - Yeah I get what you're saying. I'm so very relieved that my hubby's results weren't too bad. To me they seem a bit low but workable....not low as in like, need to go straight to IVF, which of course I was imagining. 

Rae - I also think that our main obstacle is my long cycles - this one has thus far been anovulatory, and I think the last one (61 days) was too. I'm hopeful that that can be somewhat easily fixed, and that our BFP will shortly follow. Your dr appt is in November right?


----------



## Lisa92881

Just realized I've hit cd 80....ARGH! ](*,)


----------



## raelynn

Yes, my 1 yr appointment is in November, just before Thanksgiving. Don't give up on your cycle yet Lisa! My last cycle was 110 days and I'm pretty sure I still ovulated (going by my temps)

My temperature dropped this morning finally, not below my coverline but it was still a significant drop. Guessing AF will be here tomorrow or Monday at the latest.


----------



## Lisa92881

I gave up on it weeks ago! Haha.


----------



## KendraNoell

Lisa are you on anything to shorten these cycles? I would be busting down my gynocologist's door!


----------



## Lisa92881

:haha: Yes I go back the 27th. I went in June and she wanted me to chart for 3 months and come back. I bet she wasn't expecting me to come back with one GIANT chart! :rofl:


----------



## kasigirl

Hopefully she prescribes you clomid when you go in later this month! I thought TTC was hard enough, I can't even imagine having to wait 80+ days for my cycle to end.


----------



## raelynn

Lisa, I'm jealous. I have to wait until November and even then my doc doesn't want to rush into clomid. Hubby has to get his SA first and they're going to check for blockages in my tubes. Bleh!


----------



## Lisa92881

Rae I'm not positive that she will just hopeful!! Hopefully not delusional! Lol


----------



## raelynn

Hope for your sake she does! I just have to jump through some testing hoops before I can get any help.


----------



## Lisa92881

Yeah, who knows she might want me to do other stuff first as well. :shrug: But I'm hoping that since everything else on my end had come back normal so far, the first course of action will be to try Clomid. 

Does your dr have reason to suspect blocked tubes??


----------



## raelynn

No, she just said that, even if she puts me on meds to stimulate ovulation, it won't help any if hubby's SA comes back with poor results or my tubes are blocked. So, we have to check those first.

So AF has arrived this morning. Kinda bummed but on to the next cycle. Just wish I didn't have to wait so long until we can try again.


----------



## mk8

Hey Rae, sorry to hear that AF has arrived - how long was your cycle this time? Are you trying any meds/therapies to try to shorten it at all? 

Regarding the tests before Clomid (if you need it!), I think it is a good idea. I think it is good to check the tubes and hubby's SA is OK before putting you on meds rather than going straight in to Clomid- dont want to waste time etc. I am sure that everything is OK, given the long cycles, I think the issue is lack of/poor ovulation and thus timing on the BD front. Best of luck and chin up honey. 

Hope everyone else is doing OK.


----------



## raelynn

My cycle was 74 days this time. The long cycles for me are caused by PCOS. This time around I'm going to try going back on a low carb diet since that has helped in some cases. I got a PCOS book but haven't had a chance to read through it yet and now I'm really irritable thanks to AF and cramps and don't feel like looking at it. I'll probably pick it up in a few days when the worst of AF is over and see if it has any helpful tips.


----------



## Lisa92881

Shorter cycle than me this time at least!! Go girl! Haha.


----------



## mk8

hey girls how are you all today?

is it me or is this ttc stuff getting boring now? haha. cycle 10 girls... good grief- how time has flown. debating whether to cont with opks and temping if this cycleis a no go...hmm...


----------



## kasigirl

Hey there ladies! 

Don't give up on the OPK's! :) They work!

As for me.... I think MS is just around the corner. I haven't felt very well the last 3 days.... I am not complaining at all, but it is hard to concentrate at work when I feel like crap! 

How is everyone else?


----------



## KendraNoell

kasi i am so right there with you... been feeling totally icky, today went out in the heat for a couple hours and sitting here now eating crackers and feeling totally sick to my stomach :(


----------



## raelynn

mk8 said:


> hey girls how are you all today?
> 
> is it me or is this ttc stuff getting boring now? haha. cycle 10 girls... good grief- how time has flown. debating whether to cont with opks and temping if this cycleis a no go...hmm...

LOL! This is only my 5th cycle and we've been trying for over 10 months! How sad is that. I've decided to go back on low carb diet, see if that helps. And, me and my sis are going to start attending Zumba classes. Maybe losing a little weight will help things regulate. I'm in the really boring part of TTC now, waiting for another 50-60 days to ovulate!


----------



## Lisa92881

raelynn said:


> mk8 said:
> 
> 
> hey girls how are you all today?
> 
> is it me or is this ttc stuff getting boring now? haha. cycle 10 girls... good grief- how time has flown. debating whether to cont with opks and temping if this cycleis a no go...hmm...
> 
> LOL! This is only my 5th cycle and we've been trying for over 10 months! How sad is that. I've decided to go back on low carb diet, see if that helps. And, me and my sis are going to start attending Zumba classes. Maybe losing a little weight will help things regulate. I'm in the really boring part of TTC now, waiting for another 50-60 days to ovulate!Click to expand...

Yes! I'm soooo over this whole TTC thing! Hahaha. :dohh:

We're almost at a year (October) and I'm on my 6th cycle. Ridiculous!

I actually just bought a reflexology session on Groupon - it was only $35 for 60 minutes! Such a good deal I couldn't pass it up. 

How is everyone?? Anything fun going on that isn't TTC-related to share? We are in the process of planning a dinner/night out with friends for my 30th bday. We had originally planned to do a cookout, but the more I thought about it, I'd rather just relax and not have to worry about set-up, cleaning, and all that kind of stuff. We also just got a new washing machine, very exciting! :haha:


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh and Rae - I love Zumba!


----------



## pinkanhopeful

Evening ladies, hope everyone is ok

Had my 2nd scan yesterday and couldnt see baby's sex and the lady told me baby didnt have much fluid round it. Been for a 3d scan today and its a girl and lady said fluid was fine so happy happy happy


----------



## Lisa92881

pinkanhopeful said:


> Evening ladies, hope everyone is ok
> 
> Had my 2nd scan yesterday and couldnt see baby's sex and the lady told me baby didnt have much fluid round it. Been for a 3d scan today and its a girl and lady said fluid was fine so happy happy happy


Yeahhhhh baby girl!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## mk8

Yeah- a baby girl :) Go Pink!

Lisa, of the non ttc stuff thats going on, I am planning a surprise bday party for my hubby next weekend and heading off on holiday to China a couple of days later :) Important to enjoy life throughout the TTC journey I think :)

Of the ttc stuff, hubby and I are choosing to BD less this cycle. Intended to BD on the morning of CD 13 and CD 15, CD17 (I tend to O on CD14-17). Hubby abstained since CD9. But we BD'd yest (CD12) as we had to wake up early for meetings this morning! So hopefully, hubbys spermies will be super strong with 3 days rest and be raring to go on Fri! Hahah.


----------



## Lisa92881

Good plan mk!! Spermies will be super strong!!

When is your hubby's bday??


----------



## mk8

Next sat 24 sep :) 

How you doing Lisa?


----------



## Lisa92881

Nice, mine's the 28th. :)

I'm good, how about you??


----------



## KendraNoell

yay for pink! which is funny since you name is pink and hopeful :) guess you're getting all your wishes :)


----------



## kasigirl

Evening ladies! 

Had my first doctors appt today! had an ultrasound and we even got to hear the heart beat!
Congrats on the baby girl pink! :)


----------



## raelynn

I love Zumba too! I have a video set to do at home but the classes are so much better for me because I push through when there are other people watching :)

Since I'm doing this low carb thing, I'm hoping to learn a bunch of really fun new recipes. Maybe I can distract myself with learning to cook new things while I wait through the torturously boring part of this new cycle. We're also planning a trip to the Eastern State Penitentiary next month for their awesome haunted house in the prison - Terror Behind the Walls. So ready for fall to get here. It is my favorite season!


----------



## RNmommy

Hi Ladies!!! Sorry I've been MIA. Finally feeling better. The baby bump is growing like crazy. Been feeling HER move around now for a few weeks. According to my ultrasounds I am 23 weeks tomorrow. Time flies!!!

I see some new preggies on here. Congrats girls!!!! Love you all!!!!


----------



## mk8

Woopee to tge heart beat kasi. YOu feeling well?

RN! WELCome back, we missed you. FAbulous to hear that the bump is growing well. yay.

Rae, good thinking on the cooking distraction. I Just finished going for a swim. FEel pretty good generally but had a few moments of wondering where my bfp has got to. 
MAybe it needs a gps to guide it to me! I know it hasn't been too long compared to others but being on month 9 and cycle 10 makes me wonder what's up, especially as we always Bd at the right time. HEy ho, hope its just around the corner for us ladies patiently waiting :)


----------



## kasigirl

mk8 said:


> Woopee to tge heart beat kasi. YOu feeling well?
> 
> RN! WELCome back, we missed you. FAbulous to hear that the bump is growing well. yay.
> 
> Rae, good thinking on the cooking distraction. I Just finished going for a swim. FEel pretty good generally but had a few moments of wondering where my bfp has got to.
> MAybe it needs a gps to guide it to me! I know it hasn't been too long compared to others but being on month 9 and cycle 10 makes me wonder what's up, especially as we always Bd at the right time. HEy ho, hope its just around the corner for us ladies patiently waiting :)

hey :) my, hubby was so nervous yesterday but was really excited after seeing the baby. :) as for me I am exhausted most of the time and can't say that ot feel sick but definitely do have an upset stomach all the time.
how is everyone doing?


----------



## KendraNoell

OMG RN! I can't believe SHE is that big already!!! It feels like just not too long ago you were going through so much m/s! 

I can't believe I finally got my BFP, its still surreal even though I've known for 2 weeks now. Wow!


----------



## KendraNoell

Finally got my preggo journal up and going if some people would like to stalk :)


----------



## Lisa92881

KendraNoell said:


> Finally got my preggo journal up and going if some people would like to stalk :)

Obviously! Going to stalk it right now!! :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey RN! Great to hear from you. I can't even believe you're already that far along, I feel like you were just telling us about getting your BFP!! Glad to hear baby girl is doing well. Keep us posted!! :hugs:


----------



## mk8

HI Lisa, how are you doing hun?


----------



## Lisa92881

Same!!! I have my dr. appt a week from today, woohoo! Can't wait to finally get some answers and hopefully some MEDS! :haha:

How are you??


----------



## raelynn

So, what is going on with everyone? I'm still waaaaaiting. I really need a new thermometer too because mine is dying. It is giving me weird temperature readings and making high pitched beeping noises. Guess I need to do that soon so it doesn't mess up my temps later when it actually matters.

Apparently, I have reached the point in our marriage where everyone starts asking about us having kids. I've had 3 people ask me over the past 2 weeks. I have no clue how to answer...yeah we want them but it is taking forever.... Low carb diet is going well but I have such a sweet tooth, trying to fight the cravings for sugary sweet temptations.


----------



## KendraNoell

I would tell them its none of their business. Plain and simple.


----------



## Chatnoir

Got my appt through for the fertility clinic....not till 1st december!!! But hey ho least the ball is rolling!


----------



## Lisa92881

raelynn said:


> So, what is going on with everyone? I'm still waaaaaiting. I really need a new thermometer too because mine is dying. It is giving me weird temperature readings and making high pitched beeping noises. Guess I need to do that soon so it doesn't mess up my temps later when it actually matters.
> 
> Apparently, I have reached the point in our marriage where everyone starts asking about us having kids. I've had 3 people ask me over the past 2 weeks. I have no clue how to answer...yeah we want them but it is taking forever.... Low carb diet is going well but I have such a sweet tooth, trying to fight the cravings for sugary sweet temptations.

People started asking us right away!! :dohh: I have a woman at work who started asking me literally the week after we got back from our honeymoon. I would just smile and say "It will happen when it's meant to happen" or whatever. It started getting annoying, and she said it AGAIN last week. I kinda snapped at her, and I'm guessing now she won't ask anymore. :blush: Hahaha. It's very frustrating though, how people seem to think it's their business. 

A girl at work just adopted a baby, and there are also a few of us "young girls" who everyone keeps joking that they're "keeping an eye on" as far as getting pregnant -- so there's been lots of baby talk at work. My closest work friend got married around the same time as me (just about a year ago) and talks openly to other coworkers about how she wants babies soon and is stopping the pill in a few months after she's in a family member's wedding, and all this stuff. It makes me cringe and want to crawl under a rock. I want to tell her, "Stop talking about it because it might not be as easy as you seem to think!!" (I haven't told her that we're TTC, but I did give her a heads up that the pill seems to have messed up my system so she might be in the same situation.) It's so awkward because when people start talking babies I don't contribute to the convo and I feel like it's so obvious that I'm suddenly silent and not offering my "baby status". Like when she's giving her reason for not being pregnant yet, I should be offering mine. :nope: Anyway, this turned into a bit of a rant. So sorry!


----------



## Lisa92881

Chatnoir said:


> Got my appt through for the fertility clinic....not till 1st december!!! But hey ho least the ball is rolling!

:happydance: Glad to hear you're on your way...Dec 1 will be here before you know it!!


----------



## gueyilla1985

Had a scare today at my appt. They couldn't find the heartbeat so they put me on the us machine and their the baby was moving so they scheduled me for an us to check me dates. I know I'm almost 2 weeks behind what they have I have told them that but apparently I don't know anything. Oh well another us in 4 weeks


----------



## raelynn

Lisa92881 said:


> raelynn said:
> 
> 
> So, what is going on with everyone? I'm still waaaaaiting. I really need a new thermometer too because mine is dying. It is giving me weird temperature readings and making high pitched beeping noises. Guess I need to do that soon so it doesn't mess up my temps later when it actually matters.
> 
> Apparently, I have reached the point in our marriage where everyone starts asking about us having kids. I've had 3 people ask me over the past 2 weeks. I have no clue how to answer...yeah we want them but it is taking forever.... Low carb diet is going well but I have such a sweet tooth, trying to fight the cravings for sugary sweet temptations.
> 
> People started asking us right away!! :dohh: I have a woman at work who started asking me literally the week after we got back from our honeymoon. I would just smile and say "It will happen when it's meant to happen" or whatever. It started getting annoying, and she said it AGAIN last week. I kinda snapped at her, and I'm guessing now she won't ask anymore. :blush: Hahaha. It's very frustrating though, how people seem to think it's their business.
> 
> A girl at work just adopted a baby, and there are also a few of us "young girls" who everyone keeps joking that they're "keeping an eye on" as far as getting pregnant -- so there's been lots of baby talk at work. My closest work friend got married around the same time as me (just about a year ago) and talks openly to other coworkers about how she wants babies soon and is stopping the pill in a few months after she's in a family member's wedding, and all this stuff. It makes me cringe and want to crawl under a rock. I want to tell her, "Stop talking about it because it might not be as easy as you seem to think!!" (I haven't told her that we're TTC, but I did give her a heads up that the pill seems to have messed up my system so she might be in the same situation.) It's so awkward because when people start talking babies I don't contribute to the convo and I feel like it's so obvious that I'm suddenly silent and not offering my "baby status". Like when she's giving her reason for not being pregnant yet, I should be offering mine. :nope: Anyway, this turned into a bit of a rant. So sorry!Click to expand...

I feel the same way. I've been staying out of the conversations and feeling like it is completely obvious. I understand their curiosity and they're friends so its not like I'm offended by them asking I just don't know how to answer without pulling them into our whole story and I'm not ready for that while at work. I've just been saying we want them in the future but it hasn't happened yet.

Does anyone else feel like there is baby stuff everywhere lately? I'm going to be so ecstatic when it finally happens!


----------



## KendraNoell

G- I'm glad the baby was moving around!

As for me -Had an early ultrasound today that I wasn't expecting! I guess my practicioner does it in office which I didn't know they did! Measured in exactly where I am supposed to be and saw the heartbeat fluttering on the ultrasound! So excited!!


----------



## gueyilla1985

Yay for us lol!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Yay for healthy babies!! Awesome news girls!!


----------



## Chatnoir

Where us everybody?!
Been invited Round friends for dinner in Saturday, she's due very soon. Really don't wanna talk about babies and hear"ooo it will b u next"!!
Really hate all this TTC stuff! Grrrrrrr rant over!


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey Chat. Yeah, I'm pretty over the baby talk too. I have a baby shower Saturday....awesome! :dohh: But then Sat night we are going out with friends to celebrate my 30th birthday, so at least I can look forward to that! And for once I'm glad I'm not pregnant, cause I'm going to party it up! :happydance:

My doctor's appointment is tomorrow...hoping to walk out of that office with a prescrip for Clomid!!! FX!


----------



## KendraNoell

Fingers crossed Lisa! I do miss partying or being able to relax with a glass of wine or a cold beer. Do cherish that while you can :)


----------



## raelynn

Good luck Lisa! Let us know how it goes


----------



## Chatnoir

Good luck lisa! Hope goes well! 
My oh said that if our friends bring up us having babies he will just say " we arejust waiting for Santa to being him some new balls for Xmas!" least he has a sense of humour about it :)


----------



## KendraNoell

ahahahahahahaha that's hilarious


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey ladies, thanks for your positive vibes. :hugs:

Well here's my course of action: 1. Get blood test (hopefully tomorrow) to check progesterone and make sure I didn't ovulate
2. Once that is confirmed, induce my period (she said with Progesterone, I'm guessing that's Provera? You ladies can confirm that I'm sure )
3. Within 10 days of starting my period, have a hsg done to make sure my tubes are open and everything looks normal
4. If that's all good, start Clomid

I was hoping to go right to Provera/Clomid :haha: but I suppose it makes the most sense to make sure my tubes are open and all that. She also said many women get pregnant after their hsg because their tubes are flushed and fully open. So who knows. But at least things are moving in the right direction. :thumbup:


----------



## kasigirl

Lisa92881 said:


> Hey ladies, thanks for your positive vibes. :hugs:
> 
> Well here's my course of action: 1. Get blood test (hopefully tomorrow) to check progesterone and make sure I didn't ovulate
> 2. Once that is confirmed, induce my period (she said with Progesterone, I'm guessing that's Provera? You ladies can confirm that I'm sure )
> 3. Within 10 days of starting my period, have a hsg done to make sure my tubes are open and everything looks normal
> 4. If that's all good, start Clomid
> 
> I was hoping to go right to Provera/Clomid :haha: but I suppose it makes the most sense to make sure my tubes are open and all that. She also said many women get pregnant after their hsg because their tubes are flushed and fully open. So who knows. But at least things are moving in the right direction. :thumbup:

awesome news!


----------



## raelynn

Lisa92881 said:


> Hey ladies, thanks for your positive vibes. :hugs:
> 
> Well here's my course of action: 1. Get blood test (hopefully tomorrow) to check progesterone and make sure I didn't ovulate
> 2. Once that is confirmed, induce my period (she said with Progesterone, I'm guessing that's Provera? You ladies can confirm that I'm sure )
> 3. Within 10 days of starting my period, have a hsg done to make sure my tubes are open and everything looks normal
> 4. If that's all good, start Clomid
> 
> I was hoping to go right to Provera/Clomid :haha: but I suppose it makes the most sense to make sure my tubes are open and all that. She also said many women get pregnant after their hsg because their tubes are flushed and fully open. So who knows. But at least things are moving in the right direction. :thumbup:

Sounds like we're on the same track. My doc prescribed prometrium at my last appointment to induce my period after my blood test (to confirm not pregnant) for my 110 day cycle but AF ended up showing before the blood test results came back. Will be doing the same thing in November with the hsg if we don't manage to get pregnant by then. So, let me know how it all goes since you'll be a bit ahead of me with the same plan.


----------



## Chatnoir

Hey ladies hope ur enjoying ur sunny weekend! Im in the middle of my tww and I have got a stinking cold!!! :(


----------



## KendraNoell

I have an awful sore throat/beginning of a cold, and it SUCKS not being able to take anything!!!!


----------



## Chatnoir

I've called in sick today as feel crappy! Bad stuffed up nose and chesty cough. Feeling very sorry for myself :( a


----------



## KendraNoell

I'm pretty sick but today is a busy day at work... gotta at least show up and hopefully will just get to go home early :(


----------



## Chatnoir

Oh I hope u get to go home early kendra! Work for me has been SO quiet recently so no need to go in when I feel so crappy! Also everyone would of moaned if I gave them
my germs! 

How is everyone else getting on? Been very quiet recently.


----------



## raelynn

Just got back from a long weekend at the beach with hubby and our dogs. It was a nice little break. I woke up this morning with really bad nausea. I've had it one other time and as I'm pretty sure I have yet to ovulate, does anyone know if nausea could be an ovulation symptom? Wondering if maybe I took it for a pregnancy sign when I had it before since I wasn't used to my long cycles at that point and maybe it was really pre ovulation. Could also just be my body being weird as usual.


----------



## KendraNoell

Nausea could be related to a temp increase? Maybe you are ovulating? Are you using OPKs?

I ended up working the whole day, cause coincidentally today was one of our busier days, and then everyone else was scheduled to go home early but me. So I'm suffering big time. Despite what people say I'm taking sudafed/benadryl because without it I will surely die LOL but every med out there seems like it may be safe but may not be. Sucks.


----------



## raelynn

My obgyn has a list of safe drugs and the regular mucinex (not dm) and sudafed and tylenol are on it. I always take mucinex and sudafed for a cold. Seems to do the trick.


----------



## raelynn

I'm thinking maybe the nausea had something to do with the dramatic temp drop last night. Fall is definitely here. I don't use opks because they don't seem to work for me. I've heard that about PCOS. Haven't had ewcm yet though so I think I'm still in the waiting game.


----------



## Chatnoir

I have a splitting headache and my neighbour is playing music so loud it ridiculous!


----------



## Chatnoir

My ttw is coming to an end today or tomorrow! Don't think I have any chance though :( no symptoms thta I haven't had before. Oh humm at least it's Friday!


----------



## KendraNoell

The symptoms can sneak up and bite you :)


----------



## mk8

Hey girls! How are you all? I am back from a lovely holiday in China. Now back to reality and the world of TTC. Af showed on holiday - poop. She was early too! Came on day 24. I usually have 27-29 day cycles. I felt OK when I saw AF but later, I felt kinda hopeless. No tears or anything but I feel I don't know what to do. We time things right and we don't drink and have a pretty good lifestyle etc. Part of me tells me to be patient, the other part tells me something must be up. Anyhoo, enought whinging. To happier stuff- China was fabulous! A really amazing trip with hubby :)

So Chat- how was the pregnant friend's dinner? Your hubby is hilarious! So whats the latest with you?

Lisa- how was the baby shower? I think checking your tubes first is a great idea. I get the impression my doc will prescribe meds before an HSG. 

Rae- best of luck with getting your BFP before Nov so that you don't need an HSG. Good to hear that you had a great break at the beach with hubby :) 

Kendra- hope that the cold has gone!

Who have I missed? Sorry if I have missed anybody - hope you are all doing well! xx


----------



## Chatnoir

Hey mk8! Glad u had a fab holiday! Hope u don't get the holiday blues, I always get it after a great trip away. Know how u feel about ttc though everymonth u try and not let it get u down but you can't help thinking 'why Is it not my turn?'. Can all be very frustrating!!!! 
Dinner at my friends was ok, i made myself ask all the usual questions and stuff, I went to see the nursery when I was asked. Made a joke when asked if we wanted kids! Thankfully hubby is great at acting like every thing is great so I just let him do most of the talking.
Today I am due AF, had symptoms that could be signs of either!!


----------



## KendraNoell

mk, wow, China! I hope you had a blast! My cold is on the getting better end of things, more congested than anything... but was able to sleep quite a bit last night finally so I'm feeling more on top of things today.


----------



## Lisa92881

Chat - AF show up?? WHat's the latest?? 

Mk8 - Glad you enjoyed your trip. The baby shower was fine, but I had a super embarassing moment yesterday! :blush: I am close with my best friend's family, they are like my 2nd family. So yesterday we had a 1st bday party for my best friend's niece. (They had been together like 5 months, and "oops!" they were pregnant) Anyway, her uncle is funny and always teasing us about something, so yesterday he kept asking when we were having kids, and tapping his watch as if to say "hurry up", and all this stuff. Then as we're all sitting there, watching the baby open her presents... her cousin calls my name and I turn around and she goes to me "So, have you been to the doctor or anything yet?"...obviously my friend has shared with her family that we're having trouble TTC. I was mortified and just said "Yeah, but I don't want to talk about it", and turned back around. THEN I started getting all teary eyed, and her other cousin noticed and asked if I wanted to go outside...next thing I know I'm crying outside with her grandmother, aunt, uncle, cousins, my husband....all taking turns coming outside to see if I was ok. OH MY GOD was I embarassed. :dohh: I'm usually ok just brushing off silly comments and questions from others, not sure why it got to me yesterday. But hey, that will stop all further questions from them I suppose!! And teach people not to bring something up that is none of their business!!


----------



## KendraNoell

Aww I'm sorry that happened to you sweetie :(


----------



## Chatnoir

Oh lisa that's awful! Y would someone ask in front of loads of people!! Talk about insensitive! Hope u feel better! Xxx

AF snuck up on me yesterday :( knew it would! Ordered some preseed for next O. I am determined to get my bfp before my app with the fertility specialist on the 1st dec. Have two attempts to go!

Have a good Monday everyone ;) xxx


----------



## mk8

Hi Chat, sorry to hear about AF. Hopefully preseed will work wonders for you! 

Lisa- Oh my goodness. I am so sorry that happened. I am sitting here in disbelief that something like that can happen. What were they thinking? You shouldnt be embarrassed though hun, they should. Someone shared news that wasn't their business to share. Do not be embarrassed, I understand where you are coming from as I haven't told many people but this is not something to be ashamed of. People know so maybe they can offer helpful advice? Huge hugs to you hun. x


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks girls. :hugs:

Chat - Sorry AF got you. I'm with you, hoping to get a BFP by December!! We used preseed for a while too, we liked it. My only suggestion is to use way less than the recommended amount! I think we used like half, and it was enough!


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey girls. Took my 1st dose of Provera last night -- COME ON AF!! (Who would have thought I'd ever be saying that?!)


----------



## KendraNoell

LOL I would be saying it too if my cycles were that long!!!


----------



## raelynn

Good luck Lisa! Hope provera works for you. I never ended up filling my prescription on my crazy long cycle. 

Still waiting on ovulation here. My thermometer is acting up too. I bought a replacement since the old one was dying and this one is giving me really whacky temps. They're extremely low one day and then barely in my range the next. Think I need to visit amazon and get yet another.


----------



## KendraNoell

I hate thermometers I have the worst luck getting ones that work...


----------



## Hotpink

Good morning ladies.


----------



## mk8

hey ladies! 

lisa- fingers crossed that provera does the trick for you! :) 

hey hotpink!

rae- hope O hurries up! i think i have sympathy o issues- cd17 for me and no positive opk. all my previous opks show i o between cd13 and 17 so not sure whats up this time. 

by the way ladies, i wanted to seek your views on something. im on cycle 11, month 10. doc wants me to cont ttc until dec. after which he will consider putting me on fertility meds (assuming dh's sa is ok). but i dont gettit. i had bloods that proved i did o (though progesterone wasnt as high as doc would like it, but highly likely i did o.) my lp ranges from 10-12 days usually (though spotting 12 dpo). im wondering whether i should push doc to give me hsg first or whether i should try meds for a few months to see how it goes before going for an hsg. thoughts? 

how are you pregnant ladies doing? :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks for the good luck wishes. :)

Rae - Hope you ov soon. My thermometer is from CVS and I've had good luck with it. 

Mk8 - My dr is having me do the hsg before Clomid. As much as I hate to admit it, she makes sense. If there's a blockage, Clomid is pointless. You'd still get positive OPKs and bloodwork showing you ovulated, but the egg might not be making it down the tube. So, maybe worth mentioning. (That said, I'm going to try to convince her to let me start Clomid a few days before my hsg so there's no chance the next cycle is another long one. So, I'm kind of contradicting myself! :haha:)


----------



## kasigirl

mk8 said:


> hey ladies!
> 
> lisa- fingers crossed that provera does the trick for you! :)
> 
> hey hotpink!
> 
> rae- hope O hurries up! i think i have sympathy o issues- cd17 for me and no positive opk. all my previous opks show i o between cd13 and 17 so not sure whats up this time.
> 
> by the way ladies, i wanted to seek your views on something. im on cycle 11, month 10. doc wants me to cont ttc until dec. after which he will consider putting me on fertility meds (assuming dh's sa is ok). but i dont gettit. i had bloods that proved i did o (though progesterone wasnt as high as doc would like it, but highly likely i did o.) my lp ranges from 10-12 days usually (though spotting 12 dpo). im wondering whether i should push doc to give me hsg first or whether i should try meds for a few months to see how it goes before going for an hsg. thoughts?
> 
> how are you pregnant ladies doing? :)


Hiya Mk8! I am hanging in there! Hit 10 weeks yesterday and am thankfully not experiencing to bad of Morning sickness... haven't had to throw up but definitely have an upset stomach most of the time.

I hope that everything goes well for you ladies! I hope we are all pregnant together by the end of the year!


----------



## KendraNoell

Hello all! I'm right behind ya Kasi :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Awww, Kendra's got a green olive and Kasi's got a prune. Hehe. Love it!!


----------



## KendraNoell

Its weird the trackers are not right I don't think. I have three on my smartphone and they are all saying prune. I was a green olive last week LOL. I know the baby is over an inch now so that's definitely more like a prune than an olive LOL


----------



## gueyilla1985

Mine does that too but they are also a week ahead


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey chicks. Checking in to see how everyone is doing??

It was our 1 year anniversary Sunday. :wedding: We had a friend's birthday party Saturday and stayed there overnight, so we'll be celebrating this upcoming weekend. Hubby has planned a little weekend getaway. :thumbup:

Not much else going on with me. Still taking my Provera without any side effects, so that's a plus. Last pill will be Thursday so I hope to see AF this weekend. Crazy to think that this cycle is going to hit 120 days, argh!!:dohh:


----------



## mk8

Hey Lisa

Hope you have a wonderful anniversary! 

I hope Provera works a treat for you! But if not, do check out Dong Gui herb- made my usual 26-30 day cycle 25 last month. And I ovulated my earliest yet this year since I have been tracking. Worth a shot I guess? 

Nothing new with me... though boobs hurt (cd22 so suspect AF is round the corner- silly cow!) Hubby is off for SA on Thurs and we expect results in about a week. I will then take those results to my doc and see what he suggests we do next.


----------



## Lisa92881

Woohoo for early ovulation!! How exciting. Let's hope that your sore boobs are a BFP symptom and not AF!! :thumbup:


----------



## Hotpink

Blah, ladies i need some blog stalkers you can find my blog in my siggy.


----------



## Lisa92881

Took my last Provera!! Aaaaaand -- I have cramps!! YESSSSSSSS! :rofl:


----------



## gueyilla1985

Lol I guess it's a good thing that you have cramps


----------



## raelynn

Lisa92881 said:


> Took my last Provera!! Aaaaaand -- I have cramps!! YESSSSSSSS! :rofl:

LOL funny how that becomes a good thing on these cycles that won't end


----------



## KendraNoell

fingers crossed! it was devestating enough doing it every 28 days and getting the big AF. i couldn't imagine having to wait that long!


----------



## gueyilla1985

Yeah I know lol. 

Well ladies I'm on team blue!!


----------



## KendraNoell

awwww YAY! I can't wait to find out. How did you get lucky finding out so early?


----------



## gueyilla1985

I was measuring small and the dr wanted to know how far along I was. Well as soon as she started measuring the baby he opened his legs and let it all hang out. Lol. I did kind of get bad news . Where the placenta attaches to my uters is low so I have to get us every 6 weeks . So my next us is nov 18 I will be 20 weeks then.


Oh yeah he also changed my due date from 16 April to the 7 of april


----------



## pinkanhopeful

Hi Ladies, my tracker isnt right either, I am 26 weeks and 3 days now, god time is flying by only 92 days ish to go. 

Not been feeling myself over the past week, been signed off work for two weeks feeling dizzy all the time so feet up and hubby running round doing all the house work for me (bless him) so trying to relax. Had bloods done and nothing came back so not sure if its a virus, but baby girl is moving around alot kicking and punching me, you ladies have something to look forward to ;)


----------



## mk8

yay to team blue gueyilla.

pink- sorry to hear that you are not feeling too well. hope you feel better soon. 

lisa- fingers crossed for af soon! 

how is everybody else?

im feeling fed up currently as just been to the loo to see some brown tinged cm. boobs hurt, had sticky and creamy cm the past few days, temp dropped today- all pointing to the face AF is flying in on her way properly! =( 11 cycles now of properly trying and a big fat nothing. I can't help but feel disheartened. Poop.


----------



## KendraNoell

Doesn't seem like its dropped below your coverline though... you know the drill, you're not out til she shows :)


----------



## Hotpink

mk8 said:


> yay to team blue gueyilla.
> 
> pink- sorry to hear that you are not feeling too well. hope you feel better soon.
> 
> lisa- fingers crossed for af soon!
> 
> how is everybody else?
> 
> im feeling fed up currently as just been to the loo to see some brown tinged cm. boobs hurt, had sticky and creamy cm the past few days, temp dropped today- all pointing to the face AF is flying in on her way properly! =( 11 cycles now of properly trying and a big fat nothing. I can't help but feel disheartened. Poop.

It's okay ive been feeling so tired today now im feel fludding on my right side ummmm:shrug:


----------



## KendraNoell

like twinges? that could be a good sign.


----------



## Hotpink

KendraNoell said:


> like twinges? that could be a good sign.

Idk, never felt them before, im at cd13 and about to O, now I never felt them in any of my other cycles.


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey girls. Just getting back from my surprise weekend away, hubby planned a very sweet and thoughful trip. :cloud9:

How is everyone?? Fill me in, I feel like this thread has been too quiet lately!! Hehe. 

I have been spotting all weekend and think that AF will probably start for real tomorrow. I can't wait! :wohoo: How crazy does that sound?!


----------



## mk8

Haha. Mr Lisa sounds lovely Lisa! Hooray to spotting. Here's hoping that the witch shows up for you tomorrow! I think I am having sympathy spotting. I started spotting yesterday, today I have really, really light dark brown AF. I really don't think I am pregnant (temps dropped, boobs hurt less since spotting began). My hormones are a bit out of whack I think. 

Hope everybody else is well.


----------



## Lisa92881

Aww, sympathy spotting!! Oh dear. Sorry to hear that. Remind me again - are you doing OPKs, temping, or anything?? I guess I should start temping again, I took a few weeks off while waiting for AF, it's been nice not worrying about it. Haha!


----------



## KendraNoell

I didn't spot when I was pregnant but for a day or so I felt like she was coming, then she never did!


----------



## raelynn

Still waiting for O here. FF is being silly and thinks I ovulated already because my temps have gone up the slightest bit over the last week or so since we added a blanked to our bed to battle the chilly fall weather. Think O may be coming soon though, CM is getting closer to ewcm so hopefully I'll be there soon and this cycle will finally be the one. If not, I have my one year appointment in about 3 weeks.


----------



## mk8

Hey Lisa, I OPK and temped for half of this cycle (first half I went on holiday so took a break from it all). It's weird, I started getting this weird dark brown AF from around cycle 2 of TTC. I think it could be the stress from all of this. Part of me thinks I should put down the OPKs, the thermometer and (gulp) babyandbump forums and just go with the flow. But the other part thinks now I am on cycle 12 (AF properly arrived this morning), I need to do the monitoring as I push for various tests to be done. Hindsight is a wonderful thing and I just wish that I took it easy for the first 6 months. Anyway, I am off to see my GP next week (appointment yet to be booked). I am going to take hubby's SA to him (GP asked me to). Hubby will come with me also. I hope the doc does something depending on the results. If the results are good, hopefully the doc will either put me on clomid (I ovulate regularly I think, but sometimes I wonder whether my progesterone levels are a bit low- lighter flow this year since TTC, LP varies between 10-12, with spotting on day 12, gradual temp rise post ovulation). OR, hope that he refers me for an HSG and/or other tests.

Fingers crossed for O Rae- rooting for ya!

Kendra- hope that your first tri is going well. :)

Hi to everybody else!


----------



## Chatnoir

Hey ladies, has been very quiet in Here recently!I started using Pre seed this cycle should be O'ing today or tomorrow, then I'll be back into another 2ww! 
Glad u are all ok.
Mk8 I hope u get an app with ur gp and get the results u want x


----------



## Lisa92881

Mk8 - Yeah, I actually wish the opposite, had I know how messed up my cycles would be, I would have started temping and opk'ing sooner. Oh well, hindsight is 20/20 right?! :dohh: All we can do is keep moving forward. I hope you are able to get an appt and that it goes well. I would continue to track your cycles, especially since your doctor may want that info....but that's just my opinion. :) 

Chat - Hope you have been getting in lots of BD as you approach ov!! Good luck!!

Rae - Hoping that you ov soon. Exciting that your appt is coming up already, I feel like you were just talking about it saying how far away it seemed!

THE WITCH HAS ARRIVED!! YEAHHHH! :yipee: Tried to call my dr but they close at 1pm today. So hopefully I'll get in touch with her tomorrow and schedule my hsg. I realllllly hope to convince her to give me Clomid even before my hsg, we'll see!!


----------



## mk8

Yay Lisa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hey Chat! 

I booked an appointment with my GP for next Tuesday. Hubby is coming with me too. Hubby gets his results this Thurs, we then take those results to my doc. Here's hoping everything works out. I know what some of you girls mean about temping and opking in case my doc wants to see it. But after some thought, I have decided nay this cycle. Will just go to the docs and see what happens. I am taking folic acid only. Just going to try to chill out as much as possible. I need a break from all the obsessing right now. 

Wishing all you ladies lots of luck though.

How are you pregnant chicas doing? :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Sounds good Mk8, that's great. I'm happy that you've decided to do that. Who knows, maybe that's just what you need. :thumbup:


----------



## kasigirl

Lisa,

Yay for CD1! Let's hope the dr hands over the meds! :) That is fantastic news.... 

Mk8... hopefully everything goes well for you next week! 


As for me, I have my almost 12 week appt tomorrow morning. I am a bit nervous as honestly It still doesn't feel real to me and I am so afraid the rug is going to get pulled out from under me! I have felt great, no spotting and minor MS... but still I am not going to start celebrating until I see that heartbeat and the Dr says all looks good tomorrow!

:) I will keep everyone posted!


----------



## raelynn

Lisa - Yay! That is so exciting. I know how relieved I was when AF finally came.

I'm so determined to make this cycle the one. I want to go to my one year appointment saying I'm pregnant not that I need more tests but who knows. At least if this isn't the cycle I don't have to wait, we'll be moving to the next step immediately.

MK8 - hope your appointment goes well and the doc figures something out for you.


----------



## KendraNoell

Kasi I feel the same exact way except I'm fatter LOL


----------



## Lisa92881

Kendra - I just lol'd at your ticker ---> "Nothing says I'm pregnant like chronic constipation." :rofl: So that's what we have to look forward to, huh?! Crazy that we all want is so badly then, hahaha!!


----------



## KendraNoell

LOL I know. I feel like absolute crap today. Wonder if the ms that has been lacking the whole pregnancy is about to kick me in the butt.


----------



## Lisa92881

Booked my HSG for Monday - Happy Halloween! Better not be any tricks up there, just treats! :haha:

I begged for meds before the HSG, but my dr said "the decision about Clomid will be made after the HSG"...so now I've posted on the Clomid thread asking if anyone has heard of taking it like cd 8 or later. We'll see!!


----------



## raelynn

Lisa, let us know how it goes. Hopefully all is well and you can get on Clomid quickly. Still no O for me so I'm not sure it'll happen before my 1 year so I may be going down the same exact road shortly.


----------



## Chatnoir

Looks like we are coming to that dreaded year Mark!! Hope everyone gets results they want! 
Im officially in to my tww, and this is my last full cycle before my appointment. I so want this cycle to the b the one so I can cancel it!!!!!!!


----------



## raelynn

Same here Chat. That is as long as I can manage to ovulate before my appointment. You never know with my crazy random cycles.


----------



## KendraNoell

I went 15 months, and without any medical help, BAM, got my BFP. I know it's not that comforting but I know exactly how you ladies feel :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Good luck ladies, I hope you get BFPs before the dreaded one year mark. I hit one year since stopping the pill, but I'm telling myself it doesn't really count since I've only had like 6 cycles. (Rae you can use this crazy logic as well if you'd like!! :haha:)


----------



## annie00

hey girls im sorry i havent been on here in ages.. im still ttc its been 6months this cycle..

ANyways im 15 dpo today i have had light brown spotting since 11 dpo and today as well af was suppose to start 14 dpo i took a pg test today at 1pm bfn.. im not temping so i cant go off of that.. i dunno what to think what do yall think??

How is everyone hope everyone is doing great!!!

xoxoxo


----------



## S.I.D.S. Mom

Hi Ladies, I am new to this website, I am looking for some friends to talk to regarding my ttc that are in the same boat as me.... I have PCOS and my DH and I have been ttc for over 6 yrs now.... I had a son in 2002 and he passed away from SIDS at 3 months old in my arms. My husband and I have a wonderful miracle baby girl that is 6, but we are trying for one more baby for my lil girl to have a sibling to grow up with. I have been on Clomid and Provera before and I only have my cycle once or twice a year. Which makes it hard to conceive..... :growlmad: But I just started my Provera again this week so I am needing a lil boost to help me get thru this last time trying.... Anyone else been trying this long and have a success story to share? Thanks


----------



## Baby4u14

Hola!! Hope everyone is okay and gets their BFP soon!!
Jus found out I'm having a boy. :)
(He's a yoga boy!!)


----------



## Lisa92881

Annie - Hey there, we missed you! I say take another test in a few days if you still haven't gotten AF...could be IB! Good luck and keep us posted. 

SidsMom - So sorry for your loss, I can't even imagine. :hugs: The ladies in the long term trying to conceive section might have more success stories for you, I think our longest TTC-er success story is probably Kendra. But welcome and feel free to hang around, just trying to think of where you might be able to get more support. :) 

Baby - Yeah team blue!!! So exciting. What do you mean a yoga boy? (Sorry if this reference went right over my head, haha! :dohh:)


----------



## KendraNoell

I don't think I'm the longest! But maybe. I don't have crazy cycles like you gals do though either. I had clockwork 28 day cycles. So I got more chances to conceive than some of you do.


----------



## raelynn

Lisa92881 said:


> Good luck ladies, I hope you get BFPs before the dreaded one year mark. I hit one year since stopping the pill, but I'm telling myself it doesn't really count since I've only had like 6 cycles. (Rae you can use this crazy logic as well if you'd like!! :haha:)

Can't believe it is almost a year (in 14 days) and I'm only in my 5th cycle. Each chance is precious with these long cycles. I'm trying so hard not to miss it this time. Since we have no warning or guess when I'll ovulate. I get nervous every time it goes a few days between BDing. I'm also on the lookout for EWCM since that is my only "heads-up" each cycle. Waiting is painful!


----------



## Lisa92881

Look how cute this is, you preggo ladies should get this and wear it on Thanksgiving!!

https://www.cafepress.com/+lil_turkey_maternity_tshirt,177170812


----------



## raelynn

Along the same line...I personally love these two. Maybe because hubby and I both work in the IT/computers field :)

https://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/womens/bc2c/
https://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/womens/c7e5/


----------



## Lisa92881

Aw those are cute too!


----------



## gueyilla1985

Omg!!! That is so cute I want one lol.


----------



## Lisa92881

gueyilla1985 said:


> Omg!!! That is so cute I want one lol.

Wear it on thanksgiving so I can live vicariously through you!! Haha. And don't forget to take pics!


----------



## gueyilla1985

Lisa92881 said:


> gueyilla1985 said:
> 
> 
> Omg!!! That is so cute I want one lol.
> 
> Wear it on thanksgiving so I can live vicariously through you!! Haha. And don't forget to take pics!Click to expand...

Lol I will. I'm going to order it today. I thought I was so cute. I'll make sure to take lots of Pics. Thank you for the link.


----------



## Baby4u14

Lisa92881 said:


> Annie - Hey there, we missed you! I say take another test in a few days if you still haven't gotten AF...could be IB! Good luck and keep us posted.
> 
> SidsMom - So sorry for your loss, I can't even imagine. :hugs: The ladies in the long term trying to conceive section might have more success stories for you, I think our longest TTC-er success story is probably Kendra. But welcome and feel free to hang around, just trying to think of where you might be able to get more support. :)
> 
> Baby - Yeah team blue!!! So exciting. What do you mean a yoga boy? (Sorry if this reference went right over my head, haha! :dohh:)

he was in a weird position like he was doin yoga lol..


----------



## pinkanhopeful

Hi ladies hope you are all well.

I had my GTT (to test for gestational diabetes) on monday, which wasnt great as I hate needles and bloods tests but I know I needed to do it for the baby's safety, she took first lot of blood and finger prick and I then drank glucose and had to sit around for two hours. I then had to have blood taken again but she couldnt find another vein so had to go back into the same one as before, which was painful and same with finger prick too.
Results came back as normal which is good, also had another scan yesterday as when I went for 20 week scan the lady said amonitic fuid was a little lower than it should have been so they scanned me again at 28 weeks and fluid seems fine but they are going to keep an eye on it to be on the safe side so scanning me again at 34 weeks. Its nice though cos I get more pics of my little girl, she is kicking me like a good un at the min :winkwink:


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey girls. Just a quick note to say hi as I'm not feeling too chatty. :( Had my hsg yesterday and all was good with my tubes, so I was super happy. Then, my dr called today and goes "the good news is your tubes are open, the bad news is that you have a large polpy or fibriod". :cry: So now I need to have surgery under anesthesia to investigate, if it a polyp she can remove it then, if it's a fibriod I get referred to an reproductive endo, who has other surgical methods. Needless to say I got off the phone with her and completely lost it, I actually think I had a mini-panic attack which has never happened to me. I called my mom (who didn't even know we were TTC) in hysterics, she came right over, and I filled her in. Sigh...what an evening.


----------



## KendraNoell

Lisa, I am so so so sorry, and I hope that whatever is the issue that it can be corrected. Do you have a lot of menstrual pain? I thought fibroids caused that a lot of the time. Maybe this is the answer to fix your problems though. I would try to look at it in the best light possible, if you can??


----------



## raelynn

Lisa, I'm so sorry! My cousin has had issues with fibroids and endometriosis and she's not even TTC yet so I understand your struggle. Wouldn't something like that show up on an ultrasound or is it to small to see that way? I'll be keeping you in my prayers during this tough time. Hopefully, like Kendra said, this is also the answer to your TTC struggle.


----------



## Chatnoir

Oh Lisa try not to worry ( I know easier said then done) until u know for sure what u are dealing with. Keep us updated as to what happens. X


----------



## mk8

HI Lisa, echoing what the other ladies have said, um sorry that you are going through this. I know it is incredibly difficult to stop goggling, but please try not to as there's a lot of rubbish out there that could scare you and the last thing you need is another panic attack. WAit until you speak to docs to get all the info. 

I haVE however looked up polyps and fibroids on the UK nhs website and I see that its very common and very easy to fix. Whilst nobody wants surgery, its good news that they have found this now and can help you get back to super health. Interrogate the docs on whether they're sure and if surgery is necessary. BRing your mum or Dh to the appointment too to listen, ask questions and to provide support. 

DId they do an ultrasound to diagnose this or was it picked up via an hsg? 

HAng in there Lisa. I'M sure everything will work out for you. HEre for support as always.


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks ladies. I know it's common and I'm trying not to freak out, I'm just mostly upset that it's yet ANOTHER obstacle in the way of getting that baby! :( I appreciate the support and love from you guys. I have an appt on the 16th with my dr to "discuss our options", not too sure what that means but we'll see. I was talking to a friend of mine today and to directly quote her, she said "not to get all spiritual and shit" :rofl: but she really thinks that this is God's plan, and this is all happening for a reason and I didn't get pregnant right away so that this could be found and taken care of, so that I would be able to have a healthy pregnancy when the time comes. I thought that was a nice way to think of it. :)

Mk8 - They saw it on the HSG.

Kendra - No bad menstrual pain or heavy bleeding, which I think is a common symptom. I did read that they often happen because of buildup on the uteran wall, so I'm wondering if maybe my 4 month long cycle contributed? It's on my list of questions to ask at the dr. Hehe.


----------



## mk8

Good luck with your appt Lisa. What your friend said- What a lovely way to think of things!


----------



## S.I.D.S. Mom

Lisa92881 said:


> Hey girls. Just a quick note to say hi as I'm not feeling too chatty. :( Had my hsg yesterday and all was good with my tubes, so I was super happy. Then, my dr called today and goes "the good news is your tubes are open, the bad news is that you have a large polpy or fibriod". :cry: So now I need to have surgery under anesthesia to investigate, if it a polyp she can remove it then, if it's a fibriod I get referred to an reproductive endo, who has other surgical methods. Needless to say I got off the phone with her and completely lost it, I actually think I had a mini-panic attack which has never happened to me. I called my mom (who didn't even know we were TTC) in hysterics, she came right over, and I filled her in. Sigh...what an evening.

Lisa, just wanted to tell u that a friend of mine was habing trouble conceiving for years then they found polyps and she had surgery and the next month after the surgery she got preggo, so keep ur head up, it could help u!!!! :kiss:


----------



## Lisa92881

S.I.D.S. Mom said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls. Just a quick note to say hi as I'm not feeling too chatty. :( Had my hsg yesterday and all was good with my tubes, so I was super happy. Then, my dr called today and goes "the good news is your tubes are open, the bad news is that you have a large polpy or fibriod". :cry: So now I need to have surgery under anesthesia to investigate, if it a polyp she can remove it then, if it's a fibriod I get referred to an reproductive endo, who has other surgical methods. Needless to say I got off the phone with her and completely lost it, I actually think I had a mini-panic attack which has never happened to me. I called my mom (who didn't even know we were TTC) in hysterics, she came right over, and I filled her in. Sigh...what an evening.
> 
> Lisa, just wanted to tell u that a friend of mine was habing trouble conceiving for years then they found polyps and she had surgery and the next month after the surgery she got preggo, so keep ur head up, it could help u!!!! :kiss:Click to expand...

Thanks so much. :hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

Lisa92881 said:


> Thanks ladies. I know it's common and I'm trying not to freak out, I'm just mostly upset that it's yet ANOTHER obstacle in the way of getting that baby! :( I appreciate the support and love from you guys. I have an appt on the 16th with my dr to "discuss our options", not too sure what that means but we'll see. I was talking to a friend of mine today and to directly quote her, she said "not to get all spiritual and shit" :rofl: but she really thinks that this is God's plan, and this is all happening for a reason and I didn't get pregnant right away so that this could be found and taken care of, so that I would be able to have a healthy pregnancy when the time comes. I thought that was a nice way to think of it. :)
> 
> Mk8 - They saw it on the HSG.
> 
> Kendra - No bad menstrual pain or heavy bleeding, which I think is a common symptom. I did read that they often happen because of buildup on the uteran wall, so I'm wondering if maybe my 4 month long cycle contributed? It's on my list of questions to ask at the dr. Hehe.

I know, I'm sorry to put a positive spin on it, I just think positive thinking helps you get what you want in the end :) And yes, I think that your long cycles probably have something to do with it!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

KendraNoell said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies. I know it's common and I'm trying not to freak out, I'm just mostly upset that it's yet ANOTHER obstacle in the way of getting that baby! :( I appreciate the support and love from you guys. I have an appt on the 16th with my dr to "discuss our options", not too sure what that means but we'll see. I was talking to a friend of mine today and to directly quote her, she said "not to get all spiritual and shit" :rofl: but she really thinks that this is God's plan, and this is all happening for a reason and I didn't get pregnant right away so that this could be found and taken care of, so that I would be able to have a healthy pregnancy when the time comes. I thought that was a nice way to think of it. :)
> 
> Mk8 - They saw it on the HSG.
> 
> Kendra - No bad menstrual pain or heavy bleeding, which I think is a common symptom. I did read that they often happen because of buildup on the uteran wall, so I'm wondering if maybe my 4 month long cycle contributed? It's on my list of questions to ask at the dr. Hehe.
> 
> I know, I'm sorry to put a positive spin on it, I just think positive thinking helps you get what you want in the end :) And yes, I think that your long cycles probably have something to do with it!!!Click to expand...

Silly, don't be sorry to put a positive spin on it. That's what I'm trying to do too, and now that I've had a few days to process it I'm feeling better about it. :thumbup:


----------



## KendraNoell

Stalk my journal, new US pic!


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey ladies, how is everyone??


----------



## KendraNoell

Doing ok, got an awesome maternity shirt in the mail yesterday so I've been all excited about those, this one has a womb with a baby in it that's rocking out. so me. 

Pretty tired still, hoping it fades as I go into the second trimester.


----------



## Lisa92881

OMG so cute!! I can't wait to buy cute maternity stuff.


----------



## Chatnoir

Hey ladies!
my TWW ended yesterday with the arrival of the witch :( Also had a 3 year olds bday party yesterday so spent the afternoon surrounded by babies! :(
Next month will be our official 12 month mark, I'm counting down the days till our drs appointment on the 1st to find out our chances of ever getting pregnant with hubbys SA.
Hope everyone else is getting on OK :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Just wanted to say hi and that I'm thinking of you all!! :hugs: xo


----------



## gueyilla1985

Hello how is everyone doing?

I finally was able to feel my baby move. It's jut little jabs but I'm happy I'm still so scared that something might happen. I have my 20wk u/s on Friday. I know it's a boy but I hope he didn't changed it up on me lol.


----------



## Lisa92881

Gueyilla - Hooray for baby boy moving around in there! Hope your appt went well. 

Well my surgery will be sometime in January, which is kind of a bummer. But the exciting thing is that I think I ovulated on my own (and fairly early) this cycle!!! :happydance: Check out my chart. If I did ovulate Sunday, this would be the shortest cycle since stopping bcp last Oct!


----------



## kasigirl

Lisa92881 said:


> Gueyilla - Hooray for baby boy moving around in there! Hope your appt went well.
> 
> Well my surgery will be sometime in January, which is kind of a bummer. But the exciting thing is that I think I ovulated on my own (and fairly early) this cycle!!! :happydance: Check out my chart. If I did ovulate Sunday, this would be the shortest cycle since stopping bcp last Oct!


Yay Lisa! :) Very excited that you ovulated so early this month! 

Well ladies I am officially in my second trimester! My DH and I go on Tuesday to hopefully find out the sex... no guarantees but I think it is a girl!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks Kasi. Can't believe you're already in 2nd tri. Almost makes me cry reading about how quickly you girls' pregnancies are going! I feel like you were all just announcing it. Let us know how your appt goes on Tuesday!!


----------



## mk8

hey girls, sorry i have been a bit awol. still thinking of you all and hoping your pregnancies are going well or you get that bfp any day now! 

af for me. 12 cycles of big fat nothing. on to cycle 13 and month 12. taking clomid this cycle ladies. not sure if it will work... i bounce from being positive to being incredibly negative about it. i already ovulate on my own (i think), though my progesterone was "borderline" at 26nmol/l (i think they like it 30+). perhaps this will help. who knows. i need to stay positive. sadly a few things going on outside of ttc that are upsetting me. but just have to plough on with life right? 

wishing you ladies all the best! xx


----------



## mk8

ps- i think i somehow deleted a paragraph when i hit "post". dur.

kasi- woo hoo to second tri. keep us posted on the wonderful scan.

lisa- what is the surgery exactly? enjoy ttc the good ol fashioned way over the xmas period :) great news to a shorter cycle - yeah!


----------



## KendraNoell

yay lisa, super excited, chart looks good, lets keep watching that temp go up!!!

kasi, its crazy, huh! both of us in second tri! i'm jealous you're finding out so early, hoping to find out at my next appointment on the 29th.


----------



## Lisa92881

Mk8 - My hsg showed that I have a large polyp/fibroid on my uterus. :cry: So I need to have a hysteroscopy and D&C to investigate and hopefully remove it. Hooray for Clomid!! Awesome! Keep your chin up, there are SO many Clomid success stories, and I'm sure you'll be another. Hope everything else is ok, been thinking about you and missing you! :hugs:

Thanks Kendra & Kasi. Now I'm not convinced that I ovulated, my temp went back down today. :dohh: Oh well. We are preventing until after the surgery anyway, and hopefully I will be put on Clomid shortly after that! :thumbup:


----------



## kasigirl

Lisa92881 said:


> Mk8 - My hsg showed that I have a large polyp/fibroid on my uterus. :cry: So I need to have a hysteroscopy and D&C to investigate and hopefully remove it. Hooray for Clomid!! Awesome! Keep your chin up, there are SO many Clomid success stories, and I'm sure you'll be another. Hope everything else is ok, been thinking about you and missing you! :hugs:
> 
> Thanks Kendra & Kasi. Now I'm not convinced that I ovulated, my temp went back down today. :dohh: Oh well. We are preventing until after the surgery anyway, and hopefully I will be put on Clomid shortly after that! :thumbup:

Sorry about that Lisa! Don't give up on it yet since your temp could go back up..... 

As for Clomid Mk8... i ovulated every month but it was too late in my cycle. The Dr. said that Clomid or in my case Femara can strengthen your ovulation therefore producing more progesterone.... this could be the ticket for you! Good luck!


----------



## raelynn

Glad everyone is doing well. Lisa, I'm praying that this surgery will help out and be the answer to this forever long TTC journey. 

As for me, I have my 1 year appointment on Monday. If everything goes as originally planned, they should schedule me for an HSG and to get hubby's SA. My temps just shot up over the last couple days so might have just ovulated who knows. Hopefully this appointment will give me some options on things we can do to help since PCOS is making my cycles completely wacky and I can't predict ovulation so we're not having much luck catching it. Hope things continue to go well for everyone especially over the holidays!


----------



## raelynn

Double post


----------



## kasigirl

Hiya ladies! I just wanted to give you all an update... We are having a girl! :) 

I felt it was girl since i found out I was pregnant, but it was great confirming it!

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## KendraNoell

Yay yay yay congrats! I've had a feeling for a couple weeks that mine is a girl as well.


----------



## raelynn

Had my 1 year appointment yesterday. We're waiting on AF but then I have to go get a blood test again, get another ultrasound, have the HSG done to check my tubes and get hubby's SA. Once all the results are back and if everything is still normal (which my doc assumes it will be since I had everything but the HSG done a few months ago) she'll put me on clomid for 3 months. After the 3 months, I'll have to go to a fertility clinic for the next 3 months if nothing happens so they can monitor everything. So....it is a waiting game for now. My doc said she could prescribe prometrium again to bring on AF but I'm going to wait so I have one more chance naturally before all the testing.


----------



## Lisa92881

Rae - Hooray! Glad things are moving in the right direction! Good luck chick. :) Hope AF comes soon so you can get things going. Sounds like we'll both be on Clomid soon, bring on the drugs!! :haha:

Kasi - Awww, team pink! Congrats!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Had a truly positive OPK yesterday and this morning, along with some watery CM and a teeny bit of EWCM this morning!! :happydance: Come on eggie!! Guess I was right to be skeptical of the ovulation day that FF had given me because of those high temps....now time to see if my temps go back up!!

I'm feeling positive and hopeful this weekend. First I had my surgery moved up to Friday when it was supposed to be in January, because there was a cancellation. Then, I'm due to ovulate soon, which would make AF come about a week after my surgery, which will hopefully be perfect timing to start Clomid (assuming we can try again so soon)!! :thumbup: Feeling like the stars are aligning and things are finally going my way!!


----------



## KendraNoell

I'm glad you're in a such a great mood, Lisa! And wow, your CD 27 looked like it could have been an O day. I would be so confused if I had your cycle, bless you! lol


----------



## Lisa92881

I know, it was very tricky!! But I didn't have any cramps or sore BBs which I got this weekend, so I'm convinced. Plus my temp shot up this morning! Woohoo! :happydance:


----------



## raelynn

AF came tonight. Right on target from where I think I ovulated so its on to a bunch of testing for me. Blood test Thursday and then ultrasound and HSG next week. Then I have to get hubby in for the SA which is probably going to take some convincing. Hope everything comes back ok and we can move on to the next thing.


----------



## Lisa92881

Yay rae!!! Isn't it exciting to be scheduling all of that?! I'm sure everything will come back normal....you and I just need some Clomid! :)


----------



## raelynn

Sure hope that is the trick for us, Lisa. I'm trying to be patient but its hard, especially at holiday time


----------



## Lisa92881

At least there's a lot to distract us from TTC this time of year. :hugs: Keep us posted!


----------



## raelynn

Lisa, how was your HSG? The lady that scheduled mine kind of freaked me out. She said to keep in mind I might be in some pain afterward so I might not want to have to go right back to work. They want me to take 4 tablets of advil before I go in to help manage any pain so of course not I'm expecting the worst.


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh Rae don't worry about a thing. It was so ridiculously easy, and I'm terrible with pain. I took 4 Aleve and I don't know if that helped, but I seriously had no pain at all. I could feel them poking around down there, kind of like pressure, but never pain, and they had a hard time getting the catheter in (had to call in another doctor! :dohh:) so it took a bit longer than it usually would. I went right to work and was fine, and my job can be physical - I work with special needs preschoolers. The next day I felt like, bloated and almost swollen inside, but again, not in pain. I was so nervous before, and really it was for nothing. When it was done I was like, wow that was easy! You'll do fine. :) Is it next week?


----------



## raelynn

Ok, thanks. I figured it wasn't as big of a deal but I guess they have to tell you what it could potentially be to be safe. I have mine next Thursday. Blood test is this Thursday and I'm hoping I can get my ultrasound scheduled in between at some point. It is crazy trying to schedule all this stuff in this tiny 10 day window they want it in.


----------



## Chatnoir

Hey ladies!
Not been on for a while as I had no news. But just been to see a fertility specialist about hubbies SA results and he said they are FINE!!!!!!! So relieved! He said we should keep trying and made as appointment for 6mths time if we still aren't pregnant. Feel much happier :) x


----------



## kasigirl

Ladies!

I am so glad to hear that everyone is moving forward with testing etc.... :) I know you will all get your BFP's soon! :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Rae - Nice! Good luck with all your upcoming tests. Can't wait to hear good results. 

Chat - Oh good, so glad to hear hubby got the all clear!! Just relax and enjoy TTC for the next 6 months, I'm sure you won't need another appt. 

I have my surgery tomorrow ladies. Thoughts and prayers much appreciated. I will post how it went as soon as I can.


----------



## kasigirl

Lisa92881 said:


> Rae - Nice! Good luck with all your upcoming tests. Can't wait to hear good results.
> 
> Chat - Oh good, so glad to hear hubby got the all clear!! Just relax and enjoy TTC for the next 6 months, I'm sure you won't need another appt.
> 
> I have my surgery tomorrow ladies. Thoughts and prayers much appreciated. I will post how it went as soon as I can.

Good Luck Lisa! :)


----------



## raelynn

Good luck Lisa! I'll keep you in my prayers!

Had my blood test today and the tech was so good. I barely felt a thing which is amazing since needles freak me out. One test down...two more to go.


----------



## KendraNoell

Please let us know how things go as soon as you are able!

I got a job offer today, woopie!!!!!


----------



## Chatnoir

Good luck Lisa and everyone else xx


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks for the positive vibes girls. Everything went great. :happydance: Turns out it was 2 polyps (not fibroids, which would have been harder to remove, and require my dr finding another available surgeon today, or having another surgery) which she got out with no problem. I woke up with no problem from the anesthesia, just like I had taken a nap, haha. I went into the OR at 12:30, was in the recovery room by 1:30, and was going home by 3. They gave me pain meds in the OR, so I'm not feeling any pain. Just a little tired from the anesthesia, already took a 3 hour nap, haha. The dr said if I do feel any pain, just take Aleve or whatever I have in the house. So happy everything went ok!! I have to make a follow-up appt in 2 weeks, where I'm hoping the plan is to start me on Clomid!! :thumbup:


----------



## KendraNoell

Yay, great news!


----------



## Chatnoir

Glad it all well lisa! Hope u recover quickly!

Well after our good news on thursday....I woke this morning only to be greeted by the witch!!! Two days early!!!!!! So frustrated as my cycle had just settled down to 30 days and has been 30 days for the past 3 months! 
Arhhhhhhh


----------



## raelynn

Lisa that is so great! Glad things went smoothly. Looks like we'll be moving on to Clomid around the same time! I have my ultrasounds Monday and my HSG and hubby's SA Thursday. So as soon as the results come back from everything, and assuming all is still good, it will be on to Clomid for me too. Hopefully this does the trick for us both!


----------



## Lisa92881

Sorry AF got you Chat. Relax and enjoy the holidays, maybe you'll get a new years surprise. :)

Rae - Good luck this week. I bet you're as anxious as I am to start Clomid. It's just so sucky waiting forever and missing so many chances. I'm only on my 6th cycle since last October....I feel like we've barely had a chance to try, but have been trying forever at the same time. Ugh! :growlmad:


----------



## mk8

quick hello girls. things have been a bit crazy on my side regarding non ttc related things- just been a bit low so havent wanted to come on here, but am thinking of you all. 

chat- sorry that af got you. 

im actually on cycle 1 of clomid. doc prescribed it after i went to see him with hubby's sa results last month (which were good. 35m/ml count, 6.3ml total volume, 41% progressive, 3% non progressive, 56% non-motile, 7% normal form. overall results "normal"... do you think those results are super, average or below average but normal?) anyway, doc doesnt want to send me for an hsg (cost! i hate the uk nhs at times. need to wait until nxt june to do that. so doc said i can try clomid if i want- to which i yelped "hell yeah". im on cd15 now and i think i ovulated. i did opks and got a dark line on cd13 (earlier than my norm) but it wasnt darker than my control line. though my pee sticks have turned lighter again so perhaps i just had v diluted pee when i tested on cd13? anyway... i hope this is it. just feel a bit "blah" about it all now. 

wishing you all a bfp christmas gift! x


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey mk8, been thinking of you! Hope everything is ok. :hugs: Well who knew we'd turn into a thread of Clomid takers?! :haha: I hope that it will be a magic pill for all of us. Not sure about your hubby's results, but I'd say if your doctor says they're ok you should be all set. My dr said my hubby's are a bit low (I don't have #s in front of me) but not low enough to freak out about it, so we aren't worrying about that now. It makes sense that Clomid would move up your ov a tiny bit, so I would just go with ovulation on cd13. Good luck!


----------



## raelynn

Lisa92881 said:


> Rae - Good luck this week. I bet you're as anxious as I am to start Clomid. It's just so sucky waiting forever and missing so many chances. I'm only on my 6th cycle since last October....I feel like we've barely had a chance to try, but have been trying forever at the same time. Ugh! :growlmad:

Lisa, I completely agree. I'm very anxious and hope Clomid helps. I just started my 6th cycle too which seems completely ridiculous for having been trying for 13 months now. Waiting for all the results seems like forever because I'm just ready to try the next step. My obgyn knows it too :) When I saw her for my 1 year she said "I bet you're ready to have a baby by now aren't you?" Yes, please!


----------



## Lisa92881

raelynn said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Rae - Good luck this week. I bet you're as anxious as I am to start Clomid. It's just so sucky waiting forever and missing so many chances. I'm only on my 6th cycle since last October....I feel like we've barely had a chance to try, but have been trying forever at the same time. Ugh! :growlmad:
> 
> Lisa, I completely agree. I'm very anxious and hope Clomid helps. I just started my 6th cycle too which seems completely ridiculous for having been trying for 13 months now. Waiting for all the results seems like forever because I'm just ready to try the next step. My obgyn knows it too :) When I saw her for my 1 year she said "I bet you're ready to have a baby by now aren't you?" Yes, please!Click to expand...

Wow, talk about living the same life huh?!


----------



## raelynn

I had my HSG done today. It was a lot easier than I expected. I had a little cramping when my doctor was putting in the catheter but other than that it was fine. She said my tubes were perfect with no blockages and that this was actually the easiest HSG she's done. So now we're just waiting for hubby's SA results to come in. She told me to make an appointment with her office to go over everything so of course I called as soon as I got home since I'm in a rush to get things moving forward :) I have an appointment right after Christmas. And, assuming the SA comes back fine, it'll be on to Clomid!


----------



## Lisa92881

YAY! :happydance: See, told you it was a piece of cake!! Can't wait to hear about your appt after xmas!


----------



## raelynn

Yeah. Thanks for filling me in, Lisa. It made me stop freaking out so much. It was really not bad at all. My obgyn was running late to the appointment because she got called in for an emergency c-section. Hopfully it'll be me she's running to help with soon! I figure my appointment will be a Christmas present to myself :) Merry Christmas, here's your Clomid. She told me to take advantage of this cycle since normally after an HSG you're more fertile. That is if I can manage to ovulate before my next appointment. We'll see. 

When is your next appointment, Lisa?


----------



## mk8

Rae, really pleased that the hsg went well. Hurrah to clomid and that bfp. 

I'm on cd21, for some reason, I'm not feeling this is the month. I'm a bit worried about my tubes and frustrated that my doc won't refer me for and hsg until next jun- when he thinks I've hit 2 yrs! Reality will be 18 months. I'm on clomid which is good but I think I used to o on my own. Hmmmm ah well eh? Gotta stay positive!

Lisa- you doing ok?

Chat- how about you?


----------



## Chatnoir

Hey mk8,
Sorry you feel ur not getting anywhere fast. But June will come round soon enough! I can't believe we have been trying for a year now, I thought we would have a bubba by this Xmas!
Glad everyone else is Ticking along nicely :)
I'm just waiting for my next o......I have till may the another App with the specilist....hoping we won't need though.

Xxxxx


----------



## raelynn

mk8 - Don't lose hope! Clomid is supposed to make you a lot more fertile so it may just be the kick you need. I'm fairly certain I am still ovulating too but it is really really late in my cycle...like CD 50-100+ so I feel our issue is probably egg quality and probably also not always catching my ovulation days since it is hard to predict. Keeping my fingers crossed that hubby's SA comes back ok and that the issue just lies with my irregular cycles since that is fixable. How long have you been taking Clomid?

Chat - I'm with you. I thought for sure we'd be pregnant by now. Just goes to show that we can't plan everything out. I'm learning to be a bit more patient as time goes by. Early on I was always crushed when AF came but since it has been so long now I've sort of taken on the 'onto the next cycle' attitude. 

On a side note, Fertility Friend thinks I ovulated on CD 6 which is pretty laughable. I have never had a short cycle in my life. I think its called - it got cold so I put more blankets on the bed :)

Hopefully we all see those two lines soon!! Hoping for some New Year babies for all of us!


----------



## Lisa92881

MK8 - Sorry you're feeling down. Like Rae said, Clomid may just be the little bit of extra help that you need. Try and stay positive, don't worry about your tubes, if you have no reason to think anything is wrong with them, there probably isn't. :hugs:

Rae - Imagine!! CD6!!! That would be AMAZING!! :rofl:

I'm doing good! It's cd1 today!! :yipee: Excited to start a fresh, new, polyp-free cycle!! I have my appt Wednesday to follow-up after my surgery and hopefully get my Clomid presciption. I will be cd5...how perfect is that timing?! Hope everything is happening for a reason!! :thumbup:


----------



## raelynn

That is great Lisa! So excited that we're both headed for new options! Did you doc tell you how many rounds of clomid you'll be on? I'll only get 3 with my obgyn and no monitoring then if that doesn't work she'll refer me to an FS to monitor the next 3 rounds. Luckily, the main fertility center in the state is right down the road from us. Hubby went there for his SA. So at least it is convenient.

My appointment is the 27th so I have to wait until then. FF finally got things worked out since I had a lower temp this morning. I knew I couldn't have a cycle that short, that would just be really bizarre. I'm hoping that my doc will prescribe prometrium for me again on the 27 to end my cycle so I can start clomid. She's prescribed it for me twice already but each time I was already in the TWW so I knew just to wait a few days for AF to show so I haven't actually taken any yet. I really hope she doesn't make me wait it out until AF comes on her own since that could take months! The 27th will be CD 29 for me so I should be ok to take prometrium by then and have an almost normal length cycle.


----------



## Lisa92881

I know, very exciting for us both!! I'm pretty sure over the summer when I had my appt and we first talked about Clomid, she said we'd try it for 3 months and then she'd refer me to an RE....so once again just like you! :) Nice that yours is so convenient. Ours is about 20 mins away, at Women & Infants Hospital in Rhode Island. That's where my HSG and my surgery were too. I feel good going there, knowing that they're the best of the best in the area!


----------



## Lisa92881

Ugh. Day 2 of pads, can't use tampons for 2 weeks after my surgery. Feel like I'm 13 again. :dohh: Whoever invented tampons is a genius!!


----------



## raelynn

Oh wow. That really stinks. I was just thinking the other day that I remember when I was younger thinking I'd never use tampons. Wow have times changed.

FF is back to thinking I ovulated early which makes no sense based on my temps. Weird. I'm so impatient, I wish I really would ovulate early so we can try again.


----------



## Lisa92881

Well ladies I'm officially a Clomid chick!! Taking my first pill tonight, 25 mg!! Hope it's enough, I've never heard of anyone on 25!! :happydance:


----------



## mk8

Go lisa!


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks mk. How are things with you?? Any side effects or anything??


----------



## mk8

Im ok lisa but spotting today at 11dpo, cyclevday 26 so think im out. Boo! 

No real side effects, in fact im wondering if it did anything! I took 50mg days 2-6. Had more ewcm than before around my fertile period, got an almost pos opk cd13 (usually on cd15) but ff said i ovd on cd15. Cramps around 7dpo, but temps fell from 8dpo which i wasnt expecting. Also spotting a day earlier than i normally do! Will you opk and temp?


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh man that stinks. Hmm I wonder if it changed anything for you!! So you ovulated 10 days after your last pill, I'm wondering when I should expect to ov. Now I'm kind of nervous 25 mg isnt enough, you were on 50 and you ovulate regularly!


----------



## mk8

Keep positive lisa!


----------



## raelynn

So jealous, ladies! The 27th can not get here fast enough for me!


----------



## raelynn

Lisa, I happened upon someone in another thread who was on 25mg of clomid cd2-6 and they successfully ovulated each clomid cycle and ended up with a BFP! Hopefully you get the same thing!


----------



## Lisa92881

No way!! Yay!! Thanks for sharing. I can't find anywhere on here who has taken 25 mg even though I made a few posts about it. Thanks Rae, I needed that! What thread is it?


----------



## mk8

hey girls

AF has arrived - boo! Took a HPT just to be sure it was negative before I commence cycle 2 of clomid tomorrow. 

What I have found from cycle 1 of clomid:
- I got a positive OPK 2 days earlier than normal (CD13, not CD15). 
- FF confirmed O on CD15 though (I usually O on CD15/16).
- My cycle was shorter at 26 days (normally 27).
- I had 2 days of spotting pre AF - dark brown CM. I have had that before but I wasnt expecting it this time as I thought I would have a stronger corpus luteum and therefore longer LP.
- LP was 11 days (usually 12 with spotting on day 12). 
- Boobs sore a week before AF. 
- Cramps mid cycle.
- LOADS of spots on chin and forehead.
- My temps started falling from 8dpo which was surprising as I thought my prog levels would be higher and support higher temps.
Doesnt sound too promising for me! Haha. 

I think I will take B6 complex and folic acid religiously for cycle 2. I also intend to do more exercise and sleep better. Luckily I didnt get any horrible side effects.


----------



## raelynn

Lisa, I can't remember which one I saw it on. It was one of the clomid threads I was browsing last night but can't remember which one. Sorry!

Thanks for the info mk8!

I'm still trying to be patient. I already can't wait until Christmas and now I can't wait for my appointment either!


----------



## Lisa92881

Rae - No problem. If you happen across her (or anyone else taking 25 mg again) send me her name or the link to the thread. :)

Mk8 - Sorry your first cycle of Clomid wasn't the magic "fix" you needed. Ugh I hope it doesn't give me any zits, I never had ANY when I was on BCP, ever since coming off I always have 1 or 2 persistent, bright red little buggers. So annoying. Anyway, maybe call your dr about the change in your cycle, as far as the spotting and whatnot. You don't want to keep taking the Clomid if it's having the opposite effect that you want it to.


----------



## mk8

Hi girls, I'm going to stick with clomid for now. Af in full flow today. Spotted brown weds and thurs (yesterday), yesterday I had fresh blood at 10pm but v v light (more than spotting). Dark brown middle of night, now full flow today. Is today cd1 or 2? 

Bad period back pain today &#55357;&#56862;


----------



## Lisa92881

I usually count anything more than spotting as cd 1, so if you were going by that then today would be your cd 1. Hope Clomid works for you this cycle. :)


----------



## mk8

Thanks Lisa


----------



## Chatnoir

Hey ladies!
Am now into another tww... Although I don't think we stand a chance. It's been really difficult to get the energy to "do it" ..... Lol if u know what I mean! We have both had enough of doing it to to schedule!

Hope the rest of u ladies are ok xx


----------



## raelynn

Lisa, how is it going with Clomid? I'm so excited. Only a few more days until my appointment


----------



## Lisa92881

Going ok I guess?? :shrug: No side effects, other than being extremely thirsty all week, which may not even be a related side effect. I'm kinda bummed today, feeling like 25 mg isn't going to be enough. I know it's still super early, but I don't know. :nope:


----------



## raelynn

How many days has it been since you last took it? I think I heard ovulation can happen as soon as 5 days after but I've also seen people who took it and didn't ovulate until around CD 20. That would still be an improvement though :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Hehe, yes I know, cd 20 would still be an improvement for me!! I'm on cd 14, took my last pill cd9, so it's been 5 days. Trying my best to be patient, but hoping for a Christmas eggie!! :)


----------



## raelynn

So my excitement has now turned to a bit of devastation. I had my appointment today fully expecting to be put on Clomid but I wasn't so lucky. My HSG results were great (as my obgyn already informed me), my blood test came back that now my hormone levels have corrected themselves (obgyn says these fluctuate so she's doesn't put much weight on that), prolactin levels are now slightly elevated which they want to test again, and my ultrasound came back with small follicles around my ovaries (cysts) so PCOS is pretty much confirmed now.

DH's SA was the kicker. It came back with no sperm present. None at all... My obgyn says she's still up for putting me on Clomid but not yet since we we have to deal with DH's situation first. We now have to go back to the fertility clinic to get him retested. 

I don't really know what to do at this point. I think I'll probably try to make us an appointment together with the fertility specialist to see what direction we should be going. The only positive to come out of this is that DH was very upset which has been the first indicator that he is as hopeful to have children as I am. Unfortunately, now we may not be able to together.


----------



## kasigirl

Oh Rae.... I hope it was just a fluke! Please keep us posted on how things go with your DH..... :(


----------



## KendraNoell

Oh no, I am so sorry to hear that... is there anything they can do for your DH?


----------



## raelynn

I'm not sure Kendra. We just got the results back from my obgyn today and the first step is to get retested in case something went wrong. I've been researching a bit and it seems that if the diagnosis is confirmed there is either nothing to be done or sperm can be harvested (in the case of a blockage). But, this is pretty invasive so I don't know if that will be an option. We're just trying to figure out how to adjust to this new pitfall.


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh honey I'm so sorry, reading that just made me cry. After all you've been through, you just can't catch a break. Like Kasi said, maybe it was a fluke. I know it's hard, but try to keep positive. There are ways for you to get that dream baby!! Keep us posted. :hugs:


----------



## raelynn

Thank you all for your support. I need to call the fertility specialist today but it is really hard for me to work up for it. I just don't know how we're going to be able to take it if the results come back the same (which is usually the case). My husband was really upset when he got the news and the only way I could cheer him up a bit was to say "You never know maybe the retest will come back better". It is really hard to see him upset and also see our baby chances becoming even less likely along with it. I'm so glad I have this place for support because this is heartbreaking and since we're hardly telling anyone that we're trying there isn't anywhere else to vent or cry to about this.


----------



## Lisa92881

OMG! Thank you Clomid! :wohoo:
https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee514/Lisa92881/1325109732.jpg


----------



## mk8

raelynn said:


> Thank you all for your support. I need to call the fertility specialist today but it is really hard for me to work up for it. I just don't know how we're going to be able to take it if the results come back the same (which is usually the case). My husband was really upset when he got the news and the only way I could cheer him up a bit was to say "You never know maybe the retest will come back better". It is really hard to see him upset and also see our baby chances becoming even less likely along with it. I'm so glad I have this place for support because this is heartbreaking and since we're hardly telling anyone that we're trying there isn't anywhere else to vent or cry to about this.

Im so sorry to hear youre down rae. Feel free to come here and vent! Best of luck with the retest. Huge virtual hug!


----------



## mk8

Lisa92881 said:


> OMG! Thank you Clomid! :wohoo:
> https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee514/Lisa92881/1325109732.jpg

Yay lisa!!!!! I hope this is it for you! 

Im still waiting to o on clomid. Cd13 and line is darker so will see tomo. Though i think i od on my own before so not sure if this will help. Heres hoping eh?


----------



## Lisa92881

mk8 said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> OMG! Thank you Clomid! :wohoo:
> https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee514/Lisa92881/1325109732.jpg
> 
> Yay lisa!!!!! I hope this is it for you!
> 
> Im still waiting to o on clomid. Cd13 and line is darker so will see tomo. Though i think i od on my own before so not sure if this will help. Heres hoping eh?Click to expand...

Hope you o soon, and we can be in the TWW together!


----------



## kasigirl

Lisa92881 said:


> OMG! Thank you Clomid! :wohoo:
> https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee514/Lisa92881/1325109732.jpg

That is so great Lisa! :) how Exciting that you might have a cycle within 30 days! LOL This is fantastic news!


----------



## Lisa92881

I knowww!!! AAAAH! I just did another and it's even more positive - test line is darker than the control. I will probably ovulate tomorrow, which will result in a nice 32 day cycle....imagine that?!?! Or even better - a BFP! :cloud9:


----------



## raelynn

That is so awesome, Lisa! Congrats!

I made an appointment for our SA retest on Friday. They gave us the at home kit so we can collect it comfortably. Talked to DH tonight and we discussed our options if worst comes to worst. He is willing to undergo some of the more invasive collection methods if it comes to that before we move to donor sperm. I'm pleasantly surprised. I didn't know how receptive he would be to doing any of these procedures. But, we'll have to wait and see if any of this is even an option for us.


----------



## gueyilla1985

Lisa92881 said:


> OMG! Thank you Clomid! :wohoo:
> https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee514/Lisa92881/1325109732.jpg

Yay for clomid!!


----------



## KendraNoell

What about adoption?


----------



## raelynn

KendraNoell said:


> What about adoption?

Adoption is an option but a last resort for us. We really want to have a biological child. Also, adoption is a very long and expensive process (I've already looked into it some) so we're hoping we'll be able to explore other options to conceive first. As long as I am able to ovulate, we could also use donor sperm but hubby wants us to see what options are available for him first since, ideally, he'd like to be the biological father. If our second SA comes back the same, we're probably heading down the IUI/IVF route either with successful retrieval from hubby or a donor. So, it is a bit scarey but we're obviously willing to go through a lot if it gives us a chance to conceive.


----------



## Lisa92881

Forgive me for asking a probably silly question...if the results come back the same, how do they harvest sperm from your husband??


----------



## KendraNoell

Is it possible he has sperm but that he's just not ejaculating it?


----------



## raelynn

Kendra got it right. Sorry in advance for the TMI but this is what I've found/been told so far: If the results come back again with no sperm present, he has to go through a series of tests to determine whether he is just not producing sperm or he is producing them but not ejaculating them. They'll do a physical exam, blood testing, and ultrasound to see if they can find any blockages. If they do, they can go in with a needle or surgically to try to find some for IUI or IVF. Right now we're hoping it is just retrograde ejaculation which is a condition where the opening to the bladder doesn't completely close up and the semen backs up into his bladder and is expelled in the urine. DH has noticed that his urine is foamy after we BD so that could be a sign of retrograde ejaculation. If that is what he has, they can treat the urine so they can harvest viable sperm from it to again use for IUI or IFV. That seems like the easiest to diagnose and the least invasive so if our results come back the same we are hoping and praying that is all it is.


----------



## Lisa92881

Wow, the things that doctors can do. That's amazing. Well it sounds like you may ha e a relatively easy fix. I'm praying that is the case! :hugs:


----------



## mk8

Rae, agree with Lisa that science is too amazing. It will happen Rae, I know it will. It's good news that your dhs urine is foamy, does seem to be retrograde. Fingers crossed its an easy fix! 

A positive story to give you some home.. Hubby's colleague is gay and married his partner. They longed to be parents but never thought it was poss. Well they are now proud parents to a little boy, the biological child of one of them (friend donated eggs and a surrogate in USA carried him.) they're about to have another where the other guy will be the biological father. As my husband says to me... If two gay men can have their own kids, so can we.


----------



## Lisa92881

What a nice story mk8! :)


----------



## KendraNoell

Aww that is a great story.

Rae, I am hoping that is the case for your hubby. I have heard great stories about IUI and the like so I am hoping you will be one of them :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Happy New Year girls!!! :drunk:

I hope 2012 has great things in store for all of us!!!


----------



## mk8

Happy new year ladies! This is going to be a great year. We will all get pregnant - I KNOW IT!


----------



## raelynn

Hope you're right! Happy new year!


----------



## Chatnoir

Happy new year everyone!!!!!

Ok, here is my situation.... On day 31, last month cycle was 27 days, 3 cycles before that were 30days. Last night me and hubby were having some fun.....if u know what I mean ;) and I had some bleeding so thought the witch had arrived. Woke up this morning and my pad was completely clean and had no other bleeding since and no cramping. My boobs hurt, but they usually do before I am due on but pain usually goes away the day I come on.
So do u think the witch is playing games or could the bleeding be something else? 
X


----------



## Lisa92881

Yes, 2012 is definitely our year!! :hugs:

Chat....:test: Sounds very promising!

I had a nice temp spike today, finally!!:happydance: If I put in a fake temp for tomorrow it's saying I ovulated cd 22, which I think is 1 or 2 days later then I really did. :shrug:


----------



## Lisa92881

How is everyone??? Been soooo quiet on this thread. I miss you all!! :hugs:


----------



## raelynn

Sorry I've been scarce. I've been spending a lot of my time on the dealing with azoospermia thread and just dealing with this new diagnosis as a couple. It is really hard to get excited about TTC when we have this roadblock to deal with before we can even do anything to try again. 

Pretty sure I ovulated early this month too...figures. I tried calling the fertility center to make an appointment today and they told me they don't take our insurance. But, hubby had both SA's done there and we're both on his insurance so that didn't make sense. The receptionist did end up calling me back but by the time I got off work their office was closed. She said she had more info on our insurance so we'll see. We're most likely headed towards a string of tests for hubby now to see if there is any chance of getting sperm from him. It is really frustrating after all the time I've spent going through tests and now we have to do a bunch more for him. 

How are things with you Lisa? Glad the Clomid seems to have worked!


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh girls I'm SO SICK of crying over this TTC nonsense. My closest friend at work today told me she's 7 weeks pregnant. She knows (most of) what I've been though, and I don't think she was going to tell me, but I was telling her how a teacher was asking if either of us were yet (it's become a "thing" at work, because her and I got married 2 weeks apart, blah blah) and she got all red and just blurted it out. Best part?! She stopped bcp 2 months ago, meanwhile I'm going on month 15. I feel so bad, I don't even know what I said, but I know I didn't really act all that happy. I apologized later. Obviously I am, but I was so shocked and it was really hard to hear. We share an office, and sat there for the last 45 minutes of the day not talking, she could tell I was upset and didn't even know what to say to me. I kept tearing up and had to hold back the tears. UGH. I'm so upset. And feel so friggin guilty for my reaction. And can't stop crying. :cry:


----------



## kasigirl

Aww... she will understand. Maybe send her an email Monday morning? Let her know that you are very excited for her and that the only reason you are upset is just because of how long and hard this has been for you? Maybe let her know that you can't wait to hear all about it, but right now you just need a few days to sort your own feelings out? 

I am sure she will completely understand! :)

Feel better!


----------



## Lisa92881

I gave her a quick hug later and apologized, but still didn't really talk to her, i couldnt without crying. :dohh: Then I texted her when I got home saying sorry again. She really does seem fine, I'm sure she is, I just feel bad. She said she knows I've had a bumpy road so far and it's ok, and that she hopes my time is soon too. Sigh what a day!


----------



## mk8

Im sorry lisa. I know its tough, three people at work are expecting and i just thought UGH!

But clomid is working for you so keep positive!


----------



## Lisa92881

Yes Mk8, true!! It is working...amazingly enough! :haha: My chart is driving me crazy this month...up, down, up, down!!!! :wacko:


----------



## raelynn

Lisa - I know what you're going through. Knowing our journey is going to be even longer than expected now, I had to excuse myself several times during our family holiday stuff because someone asked when we would have kids or the babies were around. It is perfectly fine to take a little time in order to grieve a little and then address the the news later. This journey is not easy and it is really rough on our emotions.

Don't worry about your chart going up and down a bit. As long as it is over the coverline you're fine.


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks Rae. I never thought I'd be "one of those girls" who gets these types of feelings, but here I am! :dohh: I'm feeling better today. I had texted her last night and apologized again (I had apologized at work too, a little bit later). I just texted her now asking when she found out and to fill me in on the details. I really am happy for her, just definitely had to digest the info, and almost wish she had told me through text or something. I'm not good at lying or being fake, so as terrible as it was I couldn't act too happy in that moment. She seems to understand though, so it's all good.


----------



## mk8

Hey Lisa- any symptoms at all? I am on CD23 so around 9DPO I think. Boobs hurt and getting more CM...which usually means that cow AF is about to arrive. HMPF. I know I need to stay positive but its so hard.

Rae- hope you are feeling better and have managed to get some useful info on the other threads you are checking out. What's your next plan of action?

Hope everybody else is doing well. 

x


----------



## Lisa92881

OMG I didn't realize how close we are in DPO! WOOHOO!!! FF says I'm 7dpo, I think I'm 9 or 10 dpo. I'll use FF's dpo though. 

I can tell you my imaginary symptoms if you'd like?? Haha...

- Been crampy on and off since ov. Guessing that's a Clomid thing. Sometimes they're like hot and burning, other times just dull and annoying. 
- Boobs have been sore since ov, but that doesn't mean anything, they always are. 
- 4 dpo - Some increased lotiony CM 
- 5 dpo - Some weird pulling/pinching pains, in uterus area, like when I stretch. 
- 6dpo - Tiny bit of blood when I blew my nose in the morning. Also (bear with me this is kinda TMI), I've been a little constipated. So yesterday I had to poop, but it wasn't, ahem, the easiest poop. :blush: Then when I wiped there was a bit of pink. But when I've had a difficult poop in the past rofl:) there has occasionally been some red blood, cause it's like a cut, ya know? Like a little tear. But pink blood made me wonder??
- 7dpo (today) - Another tiny bit of blood when I blew my nose. 

Well there's my craziness, all laid out in black and white! :haha: 

How are you feeling??


----------



## KendraNoell

Lisa it sounds good to me hope this is it for you!


----------



## Chatnoir

Hey ladies, 
Seems it's been an emotional Start to the new year for everyone. I hope things start to improve and we all get our BFP's soon.
The witch finally arrived for me, so this cycle was 35 days. :( which means we baby danced a week too early!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mk8

Hey again girls, 

We have been a bit busy on this thread today- YAY!

Kendra- hope that you are doing well in your pregnancy. 

Lisa- yep, we are super close in our cycle! Loved your in depth symptoms! Haha. I haven't been tracking my symptoms everyday but from memory, I felt a little bit constipated 3 days ago (so around 6dpo?), had a tummy upset yesterday night (8dpo) but I think that was due to dodgey food!, breast pain for the past few days (getting stronger). I had a mini joyous moment in the bathroom earlier as when I wiped, I noticed a tiny spot of blood on the toilet paper. Could it be implantation bleeding? Then I wiped again and I have a sneaky suspicion that I have a teeny tear down there due to BD a couple of days ago and I was a little dry. Sigh. Whatever it was, I hope it isn't AF arriving early! I have planned a holiday next month so I def wouldn't have my period away but if my AF comes early, then it completely ruins my plans! 

Chat- I am sorry that AF arrived. But I hope that next cycle is the one. Outta curiosity, have you considered purchasing a CBFM? I dont use one but lots of people have said its great and as you have had the fertility tests (I think?) then maybe its worth a shot in terms of timing BD.


----------



## raelynn

I made our appointment with the Reproductive Endocrinologist (RE) for Jan 30. They found out we could use out-of-network coverage with our insurance so at least that is something. Hubby and I have been discussing this back and forth ever since I made the appointment since our costs are probably going to be pretty high with us most likely having to do some type of surgical retrieval attempt on him and then most likely either ICSI or IVF for me. So, we checked out the other fertility center my obgyn recommended and it looks like they have in-network coverage through our insurance so we submitted a form to them to see how early we could get an appointment with them. If they can get us in fairly quickly we'll switch but if they can't take us for several months will stick with the current appointment.

The fertility center we're trying to switch to is located in the same hospital as my obgyn and where I got my HSG so it should make it easier to transfer all our records over. I'm hoping they can get us in fairly quickly since it would probably be easier getting all our treatments done through the hospital. I'm just glad I have been saving up my sick time since we're probably going to have a whole lot of appointments/treatments this year. We did decide that we're treating ourselves to a Disney vacation once we make it through all the treatments.


----------



## KendraNoell

I agree a vacation is in order!


----------



## Lisa92881

Kendra - Thanks, but I think at this point I'm looking too hard for symptoms, and they really aren't. Hahaha. :dohh:

Chat - Sorry AF got you. Lots of luck next cycle. :hugs:

Mk8 - Glad you enjoyed my crazy symptom spotting. I'm writing EVERYTHING down since it's my first Clomid cycle, in case I have to do more, that way I can look back and remember 
that I went through all these things before. 

Rae - Even if you can't get an earlier appt, Jan 30th will be here before you know it! And yes I totally agree - VACATION!!! :)


----------



## KendraNoell

Nah you can never look too hard :)


----------



## raelynn

Yes, I agree, Jan 30 will come fast. We're just worried that the other center won't be able to get us in for a long time. To get in to the obgyn as a new patient it was 6 months so if it'll be that long, we'll stick with the original appointment.


----------



## raelynn

How is everyone?

AF has come for me and I'm angry at her since there is really no point for her right now. On the bright side, we found a fertility center that is better covered by our insurance and they had an appointment available this Friday! So, will be having our consultation then to figure out what the game plan is. I'm excited but also nervous to find out what new hoops we have to jump through to get this baby.


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh good luck Rae! I hope you get good news!! :hugs:


----------



## raelynn

Thanks! I'm thinking that it won't be good news at this point but it will at least be the next step. My assumption is hubby will have to follow up with a urologist for testing and such since my obgyn referred one but we'll see what they say. The consultation is supposed to take about an hour so we should at least get some good information.


----------



## mk8

Good luck Rae!

How are you doing Lisa? Tested yet? I have resisted but I have mixed feelings about this month. I was so hopeful, I was sure this cycle would be it then I get the AF symptoms- sore boobs, bit of CM, cramps and some v v slight spotting. Hmpf. My boobs are so sore on Clomid and I get period pains just before AF on this stuff. Crazy.


----------



## Lisa92881

Tested Sunday, BFN. I think I'm testing again tomorrow morning. I really think I'm 12 dpo not 10, but I'm trying not to get my hopes up.


----------



## Lisa92881

raelynn said:


> Thanks! I'm thinking that it won't be good news at this point but it will at least be the next step. My assumption is hubby will have to follow up with a urologist for testing and such since my obgyn referred one but we'll see what they say. The consultation is supposed to take about an hour so we should at least get some good information.

At least it is another step on your journey towards getting your baby!


----------



## raelynn

Good luck ladies! Hope this is it for you!


----------



## raelynn

Lisa92881 said:


> raelynn said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! I'm thinking that it won't be good news at this point but it will at least be the next step. My assumption is hubby will have to follow up with a urologist for testing and such since my obgyn referred one but we'll see what they say. The consultation is supposed to take about an hour so we should at least get some good information.
> 
> At least it is another step on your journey towards getting your baby!Click to expand...

Exactly. I'm anxious to get going on the new plan, whatever that may be. So, I need to find out what the plan is first.


----------



## KendraNoell

Honestly ladies, the only definite BFP symptom I had was like 8 DPO I was very feverish (I think I was implanting) and thought I was getting the flu. Other than that EVERYTHING felt like AF was still coming. Don't get discouraged!!


----------



## Lisa92881

KendraNoell said:


> Honestly ladies, the only definite BFP symptom I had was like 8 DPO I was very feverish (I think I was implanting) and thought I was getting the flu. Other than that EVERYTHING felt like AF was still coming. Don't get discouraged!!

Thanks Kendra! :hugs:


----------



## mk8

Thanks kendra


----------



## Lisa92881

BFN this morning, especially sucky after having a dream I got a BFP. :nope: My temp today is pretty much exactly the same as it was last cycle at 11 dpo....that can't be a good thing. :dohh:


----------



## raelynn

Don't give up yet Lisa! It's still early and you're still above the coverline.


----------



## Lisa92881

raelynn said:


> Don't give up yet Lisa! It's still early and you're still above the coverline.

:hugs: Thanks. It's going to be a long day at work, I'm cranky. Haha. Of course we have a staff meeting after school so it's going to be even longer. It's already one of those days where I want to curl up on the couch!!! Ugh.


----------



## mk8

Brown spotting so af is def coming. I don't know why but this cycle has hit me hard. Cycle 14, 13 months, second on clomid and no bfp ever. I was so hopeful and I'm now locked in the ladies cubicle feeling upset. The thing that gets me is that nobody seems to be helping. My doc won't refer me for an hsg until we have been trying for two yrs and its all to do with costs. Some areas in the uk refer u for an hsg after a year so I'm feeling really angry right now. Whilst they may not pay for ivf (if required), I'd expect the initial tests to be done. I've been pretty relaxed in the last 6 months, a few down moments but today this has hit me badly. I got it into my head this was my cycle. I've found clomid hasnt done anything except made my Pms stronger.


----------



## raelynn

mk8 - have you checked into seeing a fertility specialist. I haven't even gone to ours yet but mine asked for the films for my HSG so I'm sure they'd send me for testing if it hadn't already been done. I've heard that RE's are more likely to send you for testing earlier.


----------



## mk8

raelynn said:


> mk8 - have you checked into seeing a fertility specialist. I haven't even gone to ours yet but mine asked for the films for my HSG so I'm sure they'd send me for testing if it hadn't already been done. I've heard that RE's are more likely to send you for testing earlier.

Hi Rae. My GP doesn't seem to want to refer me anywhere and I think it is all to do with costs. He keeps telling me to relax and it will happen but I get so annoyed - how does he know? He thinks we have been trying for 18 months and I think it is reasonable to have an HSG by now and especially if he prescribed me Clomid. I don't really know how to go about booking myself in for a fertility specialist. I don't think I can get IVF on the NHS (ie paid for by the State) because of the area I happen to live in, which means I need to go private for things if required. I think it is cheaper to get private treatment at a State hospital rather than private treatment at a private hospital, so I want my doctor to refer me to the most appropriate place. Should it turn out that I need treatments to get pregnant, I want to try and keep costs as low as possible. My medical cover doesn't cover infertility. 

How did you go about finding your FS? Fingers crossed that you find him/her helpful and they find a really good solution for you guys. I hope that 2012 is the year for all of us to become mummies.


----------



## annie00

hey ladies Im BACK!!!! yay!!!

sorry i been so busy..

today is cd one i start my period today ughh... so going on 9 months of ttc..

how is everyone eles?


----------



## annie00

MK-- sorry sweetie i know how u feel 100% .. i have never had a bfp either.. it just a total let down.. how long is ur cycle mine is 41 days and i usually on between 21-28..


----------



## mk8

welcome back annie!


----------



## raelynn

mk8 said:


> raelynn said:
> 
> 
> mk8 - have you checked into seeing a fertility specialist. I haven't even gone to ours yet but mine asked for the films for my HSG so I'm sure they'd send me for testing if it hadn't already been done. I've heard that RE's are more likely to send you for testing earlier.
> 
> Hi Rae. My GP doesn't seem to want to refer me anywhere and I think it is all to do with costs. He keeps telling me to relax and it will happen but I get so annoyed - how does he know? He thinks we have been trying for 18 months and I think it is reasonable to have an HSG by now and especially if he prescribed me Clomid. I don't really know how to go about booking myself in for a fertility specialist. I don't think I can get IVF on the NHS (ie paid for by the State) because of the area I happen to live in, which means I need to go private for things if required. I think it is cheaper to get private treatment at a State hospital rather than private treatment at a private hospital, so I want my doctor to refer me to the most appropriate place. Should it turn out that I need treatments to get pregnant, I want to try and keep costs as low as possible. My medical cover doesn't cover infertility.
> 
> How did you go about finding your FS? Fingers crossed that you find him/her helpful and they find a really good solution for you guys. I hope that 2012 is the year for all of us to become mummies.Click to expand...

I'm going through the whole insurance mess right now since we have to get pre-approval for fertility treatment. It is terrible. I read through our coverage and even through this facility is in-network for us, the insurance barely covers any infertility treatment. They won't even cover IVF unless it has been over 2 years, you use hubby's sperm (my hubby doesn't have any so far), your infertility is caused by one of the 5 issues they list, and you've already gone through other less expensive treatments. What a load of crap. At least our appointments should be covered.

My obgyn suggested two fertility centers in order to get hubby's SA and we contacted both when she told us we needed to start meeting with a specialist because of his results. But, I did a search for them when the first place didn't take our insurance and they both were the closest ones listed. I hear people going without a referral a lot as long as they've been trying over a year.


----------



## Lisa92881

annie00 said:


> hey ladies Im BACK!!!! yay!!!
> 
> sorry i been so busy..
> 
> today is cd one i start my period today ughh... so going on 9 months of ttc..
> 
> how is everyone eles?

Welcome back!! :hugs: Sorry you're onto another cycle.


----------



## KendraNoell

Lisa your chart still looks good I hope this is still a promising sign!


----------



## Lisa92881

KendraNoell said:


> Lisa your chart still looks good I hope this is still a promising sign!

Thanks chick!! :) Me too!


----------



## mk8

Ooo your chart does look great Lisa- best of luck to you! 

Kendra- how are you doing mummy to be?


----------



## mk8

Ooo your chart does look great Lisa- best of luck to you! 

Kendra- how are you doing mummy to be?


----------



## Lisa92881

Woke up to a temp drop and AF. :cry: I was so hopeful this cycle, between the Clomid, HSG, getting polyps removed, and perfectly timed BD. But nope. :nope:

Silver lining is that the Clomid did work, and gave me my shortest cycle since beginning TTC in October 2010.


----------



## mk8

I'm sorry Lisa, I know what you mean about being hopeful then finding af knocking. But keep positive, clomid is working so fingers crossed! 

Out of curiosity Lisa, how did docs diagnose polyps? I went for reflexology and the lady said brown spotting pre af can be due to polyps or fibroids which kinda freaked me out.


----------



## KendraNoell

Well Lisa lets put a silver lining to this. With clomid working you now have regular 30 day cycles instead of 100 days. That's three times more likely to get your BFP!


----------



## KendraNoell

Mk- I'm doing very well so far. I actually have a pregnancy journal link at the bottom of my signature- you are more than welcome to check that out because I try to update pretty regularly :)


----------



## raelynn

Sorry, Lisa. Guess AF decided to hit us all together. Crazy! Hopefully next cycle is the one for you girls!


----------



## mk8

Man, AF has arrived for all of us at the same time eh? AF in full flow today, which I was actually pleased about because I have been spotting yesterday and all day today. I really didn't want to have 2 days spotting before AF as the spotting stories scared me. So anyway, saw bright red blood in my panties and I thought HURRAH- CYCLE 3 on Clomid! Go Me and Mr MK8! 

Go all of us!


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks girls! :hugs: I hope the next Clomid round is the one!!


----------



## raelynn

So ladies, we had our first appointment with the RE today so I figured I would fill you all in on the news. Sorry in advance for the book I'm about to write.

We are officially on the track to IVF. RE reviewed all our prior tests and said obviously that hubby having Azoospermia is the main obstacle. Because of this, my issues are pretty much moot. Because of the results of his semen analysis, they can pretty much narrow it down to an issue with sperm production, not some type of obstruction. They need to run bloodwork on him to find out what the likelihood is that they will be able to find any sperm at all. If the results suggest there is a chance, they will need to do a testicular biopsy to see if they can find a precious few sperm (there is a 50/50 chance given the blood results suggest sperm production is possible). Since the likelihood of finding sperm is so low, and there will be very few if any, they will not freeze them, they will do a live transfer. So, I'd be scheduled for IVF the same day and we can use a donor sperm backup so we don't waste an IFV cycle if they find none in hubby.

Because IVF is a long process, they schedule them all in the same month so the next cycle is May. I have to get a blood test screening for infectious diseases and then we talk to a urologist for what the chances are with hubby and then we get started with IVF prep. I'm excited we finally have a course of action but, of course, I'm scared for what both hubby and I will have to go through. 

The nice thing is that they take very good care of you at an infertility center. We are not only assigned to an RE but also a specific nurse who all our questions go through. We don't talk to a receptionist from this point on, all our calls are to our assigned nurse's direct line. It was also nice to hear the doctor say that they would help us and that he was very positive for us to be able to have a baby (one way or another) and said because of my age and my test results that I would be super fertile on the fertility drugs. So it is nice to know that IVF will deal with both of our problems it'll just be a lot of work, a lot of money, and several invasive procedures. I'm sure it'll all be worth it when we finally have our baby.


----------



## Lisa92881

mk8 said:


> I'm sorry Lisa, I know what you mean about being hopeful then finding af knocking. But keep positive, clomid is working so fingers crossed!
> 
> Out of curiosity Lisa, how did docs diagnose polyps? I went for reflexology and the lady said brown spotting pre af can be due to polyps or fibroids which kinda freaked me out.

Sorry I replied to this already but it disappeared. Stupid iPhone. Anyway, I had none of the typical symptoms that can be caused by polyps - spotting, painful periods, etc. They saw mine on the HSG. :shrug: I wouldn't freak out about it!! How did you like reflexology? Im going to try to get an appt for this cycle.


----------



## mk8

Hi Lisa, I liked it so will be going back again. I don't really know if it will make any difference but it's worth a shot I guess. I was thinking of going for acupuncture but as it involves needles, I want to be sure I find a decent one.


----------



## Lisa92881

Rae - Thanks for the update. Don't apologize for the book, I love the details. I'm so glad there's a plan and you're on the ivf list. Must be overwhelming and scary, but comforting to know that you're doing something and not sitting around wasting time and being upset. I can't wait for you to be blessed with the baby that you very much deserve. Im so glad that your hubby is on board with all the procedures, I'm sure there are lots of guys out there who would act tough and not agree to any of that. So you'll have to choose a donor sperm, like they do on tv (haha) by going through lists of their info and all that?


----------



## Lisa92881

mk8 said:


> Hi Lisa, I liked it so will be going back again. I don't really know if it will make any difference but it's worth a shot I guess. I was thinking of going for acupuncture but as it involves needles, I want to be sure I find a decent one.


Yeah I'm willing to try reflexology but def not acupuncture. I don't imagine that being relaxing at all, even though needles don't bother me. Haha.


----------



## raelynn

Lisa92881 said:


> Rae - Thanks for the update. Don't apologize for the book, I love the details. I'm so glad there's a plan and you're on the ivf list. Must be overwhelming and scary, but comforting to know that you're doing something and not sitting around wasting time and being upset. I can't wait for you to be blessed with the baby that you very much deserve. Im so glad that your hubby is on board with all the procedures, I'm sure there are lots of guys out there who would act tough and not agree to any of that. So you'll have to choose a donor sperm, like they do on tv (haha) by going through lists of their info and all that?

I'm definitely glad hubby is willing to go through all this. It is just a very trying time emotionally. Hubby is taking it all hard and his way of dealing with it is to shut down while I'm one to want to talk through all our scenarios. Thankfully, we went bowling last night after our appointment to get his mind off things and to boost his ego :) From what I've looked into about a sperm donor it works exactly like that. You can also send in a picture of your hubby for them to try and match closest for the donor.


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh that's pretty neat!! 

I just got finished buying a baby shower gift online. I can't even bring myself to go into Babies R Us, I'd rather pay shipping. The shower is in 2 weeks, for some girl I've never even met...it's my cousin's girlfriend, and pretty sure she got pregnant accidentally, they've been together less than a year. That's going to be a hard shower to sit through! :nope:


----------



## mk8

Lisa- If it upsets you, I say dont go. I dont think its horrible to not attend these things, you can still send a gift and make your good wishes. Main thing is to take are of you.


----------



## Lisa92881

mk8 said:


> Lisa- If it upsets you, I say dont go. I dont think its horrible to not attend these things, you can still send a gift and make your good wishes. Main thing is to take are of you.

I guess I'm still sort of undecided. I was going mostly to keep my mom company, although my aunts are going too. I could send the present with my mom if I decide not to go. I said something about it to my sister and she made some joke...she's younger and just doesn't get how hard it would be for me to go!!


----------



## raelynn

Lisa, I feel for you. This year I had two cousins accidentally get their girlfriends pregnant. We all love the babies to death but it was definitely hard going through the "whoops" pregnancies when I knew we were still trying and getting no where.


----------



## KendraNoell

I can't wait for my shower. It's so close to St Patty's day weekend tho so some of the places I want to rent its hard to get into because people are doing get togethers.


----------



## raelynn

Lisa and MK - How are things? I guess we're all still in the waiting game. So much waiting in this journey...it's about to drive me nuts.

I think maybe AF wasn't really here for me. I had 3 days of what I'm calling spotting now since it was so light I didn't need anything all day other than a pantyliner. So....still waiting for this cycle to end, not that it really matters. Hubby and I both went for blood tests yesterday and they drew 4 vials for me and 5 for him. We have to wait for 3 weeks for the results but that should let us know if I'm all clear for IVF and help us determine the likelihood of finding sperm for hubby. Praying we get good news for him since he's finally starting to show how much he really wants to be the biological father. My arm is all bruised up from the blood draw...guess during IVF when I have to have it done almost every day that I'll look like some drug addict :shrug:


----------



## KendraNoell

Hi ladies, been thinking about you all. Hope everyone is ok :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey girls. Not much going on with me. Cd 5, day #3 of Clomid. Just waiting patiently for O. :coffee: Will start BD every other night next week. 

How's everyone else??


----------



## Lisa92881

raelynn said:


> Lisa and MK - How are things? I guess we're all still in the waiting game. So much waiting in this journey...it's about to drive me nuts.
> 
> I think maybe AF wasn't really here for me. I had 3 days of what I'm calling spotting now since it was so light I didn't need anything all day other than a pantyliner. So....still waiting for this cycle to end, not that it really matters. Hubby and I both went for blood tests yesterday and they drew 4 vials for me and 5 for him. We have to wait for 3 weeks for the results but that should let us know if I'm all clear for IVF and help us determine the likelihood of finding sperm for hubby. Praying we get good news for him since he's finally starting to show how much he really wants to be the biological father. My arm is all bruised up from the blood draw...guess during IVF when I have to have it done almost every day that I'll look like some drug addict :shrug:

Ugh that sucks. I hope you can start a fresh new cycle soon. Glad things are moving in the right direction, but all that bloodwork doesn't sound fun. Though you did give me a good laugh with your "drug addict" comment. :haha:


----------



## raelynn

Yeah, blood tests are the least of my worries. I'm freaking out a little over knowing I'll have to be on injectables. To think...I was terribly afraid of needles before this whole mess started and now I'm going to be giving them to myself.


----------



## KendraNoell

You get used to it :)


----------



## raelynn

Oh, did you do injectables too Kendra? That is the only part that is freaking me out now. I've gotten to be ok with the nurses giving me shots and the blood draws since I've had so many with testing this year but I'm still pretty nervous about giving myself the injections. I know I'll be able to do it since this is the path to our baby but...I'm still really nervous about it.


----------



## KendraNoell

Not injectibles that way but I get regular vitamin injections since my body isn't too good at pulling vitamins from the foods I eat. I used to hate needles as well besides when I would get tattoos. Now I don't even think about it. I was getting one a week for a while and then now its been once a month for years, but when I go get blood drawn and things like that its a piece of cake. I get them in my side though. Not sure where you would get yours?


----------



## raelynn

We haven't gone over everything with the RE yet but from the info pack they gave us and the IVF section of their website it looks like they'll be mostly in my stomach beforehand and then switch to intramuscular in the butt after the transfer. Its the intramuscular ones that worry me the most. I haven't had good experiences with the times I've gotten a tetanus shot and they're intramuscular too...plus the needle is like 2-3 inches long or something. Its scarey looking. I'm sure I'll be fine knowing that it'll all lead to our baby (hopefully) but right now I'm definitely a little wary.


----------



## mk8

Good luck Rae and hope that after you do one, the rest will seem like a piece of cake. You're fab for being so proactive. Hope 2012 is the tr you become a mama! 

Hope everybody else is doing ok. I just saw my doc who told me to take clomid for one more cycle if this month (cycle 3 on clomid) doesn't work. After that, hopefully I will return with bfp news, but if not, he will refer me for an hsg- finally!!!!!!!!


----------



## raelynn

Great news MK! At least you're finally getting an action plan. Hopefully you won't even need the hsg and this month will be it for you


----------



## Lisa92881

So I had that baby shower today. It was ok, got teary eyed a few times during presents when she opened cute little outfits, but kept it together and no one noticed. :dohh: So I thought they've been together like a year, come to find out they've been together since May. She's due Feb 28th. Go ahead...do the math. Yup, my thoughts exactly. :growlmad:


----------



## raelynn

Wow sorry you had to go through that Lisa. Luckily for me, all the baby showers for my friends and family are done with for now. I've decided to refocus my energy on getting our house all fixed up. We did part of it and took a break for the holidays so now that I'm in a waiting game I need something to keep my mind from obsessing. (Easier said than done)


----------



## KendraNoell

I think that's a great idea. What you got to do around the house Lisa LOL


----------



## Lisa92881

:haha: If only I had all the money to do what I want to do, I'd be all set, nice and busy!! We are actually going to start our bathroom project soon. Last winter we did the downstairs bathroom, next is the upstairs bathroom. We already have the paint and tiles, but things got put on hold cause I couldn't find a vanity I wanted, then we decided we were going to replace the shower too and it turned into a bigger project than originally planned! :dohh: Until then I'm trying to work out more to de-stress and kind of get myself out of the funk I've been in, and eat better. Hubby is on a diet too. I lost 4 pounds last week! :)


----------



## KendraNoell

that's awesome!!


----------



## raelynn

Awesome, Lisa! I've been working out too. It helps when I'm sitting around with my mind going crazy but I hurt my back last week when I overdid it.

We're planning on re-tiling our bathrooms too since the tiles are starting to crack in all of them. But, my main project is our kitchen. It still has those 70s/80s vinyl cabinet doors so I want to reface them and get a new countertop and install a backsplash. I'm getting carried away already :)

So I had a total breakthrough with hubby tonight. He is very private about his feelings and has never really been outwardly excited about TTC its been pretty much me in the drivers seat and he's along for the ride. Well, he's visiting some friends out of town this week and he was playing catch with their son today. He told me he loved it and he wants it. I asked, want what and he said "I really want to play catch with one of my own. It was really nice." I started crying I was so touched. I so hope IVF works for us!


----------



## mk8

Rae, thats great to hear that mr Rae is fully inboard now. Here's hoping ivf works it's magic on you! Where are you on the testing front? 

As for me, day 13 and cm isn't it's usual ewcm self (like it has been on cycles 1 and 2 if clomid). More sticky with moments of ewcm!! Hubby was saying that he wants a baby a lot too. We saw our friends on sat who have kids and another is expecting no3 and I asked how he felt- ie envious? He said yes and it makes him really want one but he is still happy for them. Phew! I'm still happy for people when I hear good news too so I hope this stays! 

I'm on cycle3 if clomid and fairly relaxed but have moments of negativity. I really don't want there to be a Fallopian tube issue!


----------



## raelynn

We're still waiting on the results of our blood tests right now - me for infectious diseases (pre-screen for IVF) and hubby for infectious diseases, hormones, and chromosome abnormalities to try to determine the cause of his azoospermia which will give the urologist an idea of whether or not there is a chance of finding sperm with microTESE operation. We won't know the results until Feb 6.


----------



## KendraNoell

I remember the month I conceived I didn't have a lot of ewcm. So I wouldn't get that discouraged if you can help it :)


----------



## mk8

Rae- enjoy chilling until feb 6 arrives! 

Lisa- well done on the weight loss! Ive been exercising this month and my opk was a def positive yest- cd13, slightly earlier than the previous 2 clomid cycles so perhaps exercise helps? 

Kendra- hope you and bump are doing well!


----------



## mk8

Rae- enjoy chilling until feb 6 arrives! 

Lisa- well done on the weight loss! Ive been exercising this month and my opk was a def positive yest- cd13, slightly earlier than the previous 2 clomid cycles so perhaps exercise helps? 

Kendra- hope you and bump are doing well!


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey ladies, how is everyone??


----------



## raelynn

Doing ok here. We're still in the waiting game. 1 more week for our results to come back and then we go see the urologist the week after that. We got all our insurance papers from our financial consultant at the fertility center - it goes over what we're responsible for and what the insurance pays for and so on. It made my head hurt. Basically we get 50% coverage except they won't pay anything for donor sperm if we need it and they also won't pay to have anything frozen. Luckily, we've been on top of our savings so we'll be ok but I don't know how half the people faced with this afford IVF. It is really expensive and apparently our insurance is one of the better ones for infertility coverage.

I've been keeping myself busy with other things for now. I started knitting. I'm working on a baby blanket. I figure by the time I get around to finishing it we might actually be close to having a baby. It's about the size of a scarf right now :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh that's great your insurance covers some of IVF, and good thing you guys have been saving! I've heard it can be crazy expensive! I'm so proud of you for moving forward with this journey and not giving up! :hugs:

I've been thinking I want to learn how to knit, another girl on here was saying she's making a baby blanket too. How did you learn?? My aunt knits a lot but she doesn't live too close for me to have her teach me. My mom used to, I wonder if she remembers how. Haha. 

Not much to report here, hoping to ov soon!


----------



## raelynn

I got a knitting kit with a book to start that showed you diagrams of the stitches. I also watched a couple youtube videos which were probably more helpful. I'm doing a really simple blanket. I was going to do one with different stitches to make a pattern but the yarn I got is really soft fluffy baby yarn so it really doesn't need a pattern in it so it makes it even easier.


----------



## pinkanhopeful

Hey ladies

Just thought I would update you all. I went into labour last Thurs and had my little girl - Ruby weighing 7lb 3oz at 8:37am. She is just perfect.

Wishing everyone who is TTC the best of luck in the world, keep your hopes up and those smiles shining and hope for your dreams to come true


----------



## mk8

Congrats pink!!!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

OMG! Our first little baby Beanstalker!!! Very fitting that the creator of this thread was the first to have a baby! Huge congratulations Pink!! Thank you for coming to update us, that's such great news. Post a picture!!


----------



## kasigirl

Congrats Pink! :) So happy for you!


----------



## raelynn

Congrats Pink! That is so wonderful!


----------



## mk8

More births and bfps to come!!!!!!!!! This has to be our year!!!!!!!


----------



## CaliGirl35

First I want to say Congratulations Pink!!!! Thats wonderful, so glad you and baby are good and healthy!!!

Next~ How is everyone?! Its been a very long time since I have visited here, or any forums for that matter. I just got to the point that I had to mentally ck out I guess. Sorry I have not been following anyone on the good, the bad, or the ugly so to speak... and I hope everyone is doing AMAZING!!! I would read all that I have missed, but don't think I have the year to catch up! lol

Also Looks like a Congratulations to Kendra too!!! Awesome, so happy for you, a little BOY!! YAY!!! 

I would love to fill you all in on all I have been going through, but I want to hear about you first!! 
(That is, if I allowed back?!) :) 

xo


----------



## mk8

Cali!!!! Welcome back! Great to hear from you!!! I did post before asking how you were. 

Things are ok with me... Still have my psycho moments! No bfp for me, 1 yr and 15 cycles now. Doc says I'm ovulating though borderline day 21 progrsterone at 26nmol/l. Dh sa is great, transvaginal ultrasound (had it cos i had pain mar-may 2011) didn't reveal anything abnormal. Doc said to keep trying. Put in clomid in nov to boost chances and on thurd cycle now. Doc will send me for an hsg if nothing by 4 th cycle. Oh, I'm off to California next month!!!


----------



## raelynn

Welcome back Cali!! We've missed you.

To fill you in on me - Hubby had 2 SAs that came back with no sperm present so we're on to IVF. We're still waiting on his blood test results before he can see the urologist and see if there is any chance of finding sperm surgically or if we will need to use donor sperm instead. Right now, the fertility center has us on the list for their IVF cycle in May. Time is a killer right now, May seems forever away.

How are things with you?


----------



## Lisa92881

Great to see you Cali, fill us in on you!!

Nothing exciting happening with me! Had an hsg in October before being prescribed Clomid. The hsg ended up showing uterine polyps which I had removed in December. I started Clomid a few weeks after that, and I'm now on my 2nd Clomid cycle. I'm on a very low dose, which I have a feeling isn't enough (I think I ov'd on my own last month, not due to Clomid), but I go back to the dr in a few weeks so we'll see. 

I'm laughing to myself reading all of our little recaps...we're quite the crew aren't we?! :haha:


----------



## kasigirl

Hiya Caligirl! :)

A recap on me... Found out I was pregnant after 14 cycles in August... baby girl is due May 9th! 

Please fill us in on you! :)


----------



## KendraNoell

mk8 cycle 15 was my bfp... its there for you too!


----------



## CaliGirl35

LOL girls!!! Its great to hear from you all again! 

Congrats Kasi!!! Thats wonderful news! :)

Rae- sorry. I can only imagine this waiting game for you guys! And I'm sure May must seem FOREVER away for you guys right now! :( I will keep my FX that you guys get good news. 

Mk8 and Lisa... I can totally relate!! I'm glad everything came back good and normal Mk8! Thats good news! And Lisa, awesome that they were able to remove the polyps!

We consulted an RE, and I began seeing her in July, so I also went in for an hsg back in August.. which showed everything open and ok.. at that point I had been on Clomid for 3 cycles from my obgyn un monitored... and Nothing. 

So since NO infertility is covered on our insurance, my RE said I could take a month off clomid due to cysts that were created as a result from it, and then start 3 cycles of it again, monitored. I was on 100mg, and responding great to it, in terms of follicles... I would get like 5-6 everytime! We'd do iui, and nothing. Well Follicle wise I was responding great, but CM wise... totally hostile!!! Not so good. During that time I had to take a month off again in November, due to cysts again, and RE said no more clomid. She believes that if it does not work in the first 3 cycles, its not going to... But I got to do a total of 6 since the first 3 were unmonitored and only 50mg.. So at this point we had done 2 IUI's as well... all out of pocket. basically about $700- a month. So she then says its on to injectables, if you want to continue... I did my first injectable and IUI cycle in December, got 9 follicles! We did the Trigger and IUI 38 hours later... BFN I was gutted at this point. So Jan we do another injectable IUI ( I had some Bravelle left over from Dec, so only had to buy Half the amt.) But we still racked up 4500- in 30 days.. from one cycle to the next. I knew this was going to be the last one for a while, untill we could pay off the CC we put it on, So I went into January just "knowing" this was "the month!!" I got another 8-9 follicles with about 6 measuring 15mm up to the biggest at 20mm at the day of trigger... so they told me what time to take the trigger shot... which again was 38 hrs before IUI... Well I wanted to change things up. I was having O cramps The night I triggered... so we BD the night before IUI for the first time ( we always did 2 days before iui so we had one day off for build up) , AND I took my shot 2 hours late, making it only 36 hours from trigger to IUI... On to the TWW.
I had started getting cramps like the day after iui, and they never left, so I knew af was on her way again!!! yet day she was due... nothing! So I took a test, BFP!!! omg.. I thought, its the trigger still.. so I went in for Beta on 15dpiui 705!!! ohmygosh!!! then 17dpiui it was 1183, so I got nervous, it didn't double went in for a 3rd Beta on 21dpiui and it was 5958!! 
I'M SO EXCITED and scared all at the same time. Praying for a sticky one!!! I'm told there most likely more than one :) lol 

We don't get our first u/s till feb 17th... and have not told anyone! This time I'm going to wait till we hit the 2nd trimester and Pray everything is good and healthy!!! 

Sorry for the SUPER long post... But hope this gives you girls positive thoughts that it will happen! It took a whole year after the mmc, and finally we got a BFP!!


----------



## mk8

Hurrah Cali!!!!!!!! I'm sooooooo happy for you! And more than one? Whoopee! Keep us posted, such wonderful news! 

By the way, I haven't got the all clear yet. Still need to go for an hsg if nothing after cycle 4 of unmonitered clomid. Not sure how long the wait list for an hsg is though. Really hope tubes etc are ok! 

So do you think it was the hostile mucus that caused the probs? Sounds like injectables is much better than clomid, wonder why?


----------



## Lisa92881

I'm glad that we're all back posting updates. Nice to see so many success stories too, many of them after a long journey! :hugs:

Congratulations kasi!! :happydance: So exciting. So how far along are you now??


----------



## mk8

its a sign lisa! we are all bound to be posting our bfps soon. :) hope we join the others quickly!

gosh, where was that bumperstickers siggie? haha


----------



## kasigirl

Cali!

That is fantastic news! Very excited for you! :) 

Lisa, I am 26 weeks yesterday.... only 14 weeks to go! :) We actually did a tour of the hospital last night which was pretty exciting... let me finish this post and I will share the bumperstickers pic!

Kasi


----------



## kasigirl

Here you go! :)



IMG]https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v387/Rae13/BumperStickers.jpg[/IMG

Put a right and left bracket around it when you paste it and it should work....

[ ]


----------



## raelynn

Congrats Cali! How were the injectables? Since we're doing IVF I'm going to be on injectables and they kind of freak me out. I'm sure I'll suck it up and get through it but it is hard to imagine having to inject myself every day.


----------



## KendraNoell

yaaaaay congrats cali!!

for those who haven't stalked my journal yet its in my signature and i posted a pic


----------



## mk8

Bfn today, cycle 15, 3rd on clomid. :(


----------



## Lisa92881

:hugs: mk!!! Has the witch showed yet? Maybe you're just a late BFP-er!


----------



## Lisa92881

Mk did AF show??


----------



## mk8

Sadly yes Lisa... Not full flow but spotting started earlier than usual- on cd25 (sun). Boo! How are you doing hun?


----------



## Lisa92881

Booo! Good luck this cycle. :hugs:

I'm good, got a positive opk Sunday and now I'm just waiting for my crosshairs! We BD Saturday, Sunday, and Monday...will prob take a break tonight! :)


----------



## mk8

Coolio!

I'm off to California this month and may not be able to bd at the crucial time due to sleeping arrangements (staying with friends). Ah well, we will have fun anyway!


----------



## KendraNoell

ya never know, sometimes those off months are the winners :)


----------



## mk8

Thx kendra


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey girlies. How's it going? My TWW is draaaaaaagging!!!!!!


----------



## raelynn

Things are getting better here. We finally have our 1st appointment with the urologist tomorrow where they should be able to tell us what is going on with hubby and how likely it is that we'll be able to find sperm for ICSI/IVF. Blood test results came in and I'm all clear for IVF. Hubby's FSH levels were slightly elevated which points to a sperm production issue (as our RE pretty much already knew based on other tests). The urologist should be able to tell us more.

We have our follow up scheduled for the next week with our RE to go over IVF details and our exact plan and schedule so things are finally starting to move forward again.

Waiting is terrible. I wasn't even in the tww to find out if we're pregnant but just waiting 3 weeks for our blood test results and to see the urologist just about drove me crazy.


----------



## Lisa92881

Good luck with all of your appts Rae, I can't wait for you to get some answers and move forward with your journey. Let us know tomorrow how it goes. 

You want to see how crazy I am? :blush: Here is my chart overlaid on a BFP chart...
 



Attached Files:







chart overlay.jpg
File size: 52.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## KendraNoell

Well that looks pretty good though!


----------



## mk8

Omg Lisa- test!!!!!


----------



## raelynn

I used to do that too, Lisa :) We do crazy things to get us through the wait.


----------



## Lisa92881

I'm still trying to wait until Saturday. But if I have a few more days of similar high temps I don't know if I can wait. My temps themselves aren't that much different than previous cycles, but the pattern is definitely different. I'm probably just reading way too much into it. :dohh:


----------



## raelynn

As long as they're still high, you're doing good :) Good luck!


----------



## kasigirl

Ohh Lisa! Fingers crossed for you! Don't test yet though! I didn't get my BFP until day 12! I tried testing at day 9 and 11 both negative, then low and behold I got a positive on day 12! :) Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## KendraNoell

My super light BFP was 11 DPO. I didn't test positive on a digi until FMU on 12 DPO. I wouldn't waste the tests!


----------



## Lisa92881

No I won't. Temp went down a bit today anyway. I'm going out with coworkers Friday night and will test Saturday morning.


----------



## pinkanhopeful

[IMG]https://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m318/HINEMUSIC/Ruby%20Hine/DSC03694.jpg[/IMG]


Hey ladies piccy of my little bundle of joy - Ruby


----------



## raelynn

Adorable!!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Awww, she is perfect! So beautiful. :crib:


----------



## raelynn

Looks like your temps are still up Lisa! I'm joining you in the TWW only not really keeping my hopes up since there is almost no chance we'll get pregnant naturally.


----------



## Lisa92881

Yeah they are, I don't know what to think about them, and I'm trying not to get my hopes up. The temps themselves aren't any higher than previous cycles, but the pattern is definitely different. I don't know if that means anything though or if I'm just reading into it too much. :shrug:

So you're in the TWW now too! You never know, stranger things have happened!!


----------



## raelynn

I'm looking forward to our fertility specialist appointment next week. That will be right before the end of my TWW so st least I have something that will come at the end of it :)


----------



## kasigirl

She is adorable! What a beautiful baby!


----------



## CaliGirl35

Hi girls! I have a hard time getting on here with my schedule these days! 
Thanks for all the Congrats! :)
Here's another long one, sorry! 

Lisa keeping my FX for you!!!! I so hope this is your month, it looks promising!! I'm sure you are in the process of complete symptom spotting!? lol 

MK8- hopefully you will get your BFP before the need for an hsg! FX- Are they monitoring your cycle on the clomid? How many follicles are you getting on it? I really don't know if it was hostile mucus causing the problems with clomid or what? It was weird, because follicle wise I was responding, but I was definitely Hostile.. lol. And in reading about it, that is a huge side affect and downfall for a lot of ppl who try to take it....

Kasi- I can't believe you only have 3 months left!! How exciting! Are you having a shower? And if so when? How are you feeling?

Rae- I'm also excited for you to get the answers, so you can move forward and I'm keeping my FX that the answers you receive are positive and good news! When is your appt. next week? I was completely freaked out about injectables too!! I HATE shots, hell needles period! But mine were all in the butt, and I would lay on the floor... hubby had a great time of making a smiley face in my ass with the shots! lol But really the shots were not so bad... he did them, (I could never have done them had I had to do them myself in the belly as some do..) the shot itself does not hurt... but when the meds go in... not gonna lie, it burns :( But it was SOOO worth it!!


Pink- She is beautiful!!! :) 


So lets see... Last Sunday I started spotting just a bit in the morning... (tmi next) I hd scratched myself Sat night when inserting my prometrium suppository, so I was pretty sure it was from that, but it still totally freaked me out... it was gone very quickly.. then Tuesday night went to bed, woke up at 2am went to the bathroom, and was spotting again..it lasted for about 10 min, never in my underwear, but there when I wiped, This time I freaked!! I was cramping like af type cramps also... I called the Dr. and talked to the nurse in the morning who said that it was still to early in the pregnancy to bring me in, and that unless I started to really bleed and or severe cramping just to wait it out till my appt. and that its very normal... two days later bloating gone, and boobs were no longer sore.. these are they only symptoms I have even had... my bloating has since returned and then left again, and my boobs hurt only a little from time to time. I'm completely freaked out since I already had one mmc, and the only thing looking back that was different was that all my symptoms went away. So I am doing a whole lot of praying, and really doing my best to think positive. But this has been the longest week EVER! My appt not till Friday at 2:30!! grrr...
I have not had anymore spotting... although I continue to have a lots of cramps.. they are not severe or overly painful, just irritating pre af like cramps...

I hope you are all doing good! And I will get on here this weekend and update you all about my appt...:hugs:


----------



## kasigirl

Hi Cali! :)

I hope that everything goes well on Friday! Fingers crossed it was just spotting!

As for me I believe my shower will be March 17th or 18th... :)

Please keep us posted on how it goes!


----------



## raelynn

Cali - I'm sure this week feels like forever for you. I'll be praying for your little one to stay put and keep on growing!!

I'll have to do my own injectables since hubby is probably more of a wimp around needles than I am. So, in the tummy for me. My appointment is next Thursday afternoon and we're supposed to be getting more details about the IVF program. After the urologist appointment we are having a hard time coming to a decision. The best possible chance at finding sperm would be through microdissection where they cut hubby open and search with the use of a microscope to try and find sperm. Unfortunately, insurance doesn't cover any of it so it is all out of pocket and the procedure alone costs $4,000 and you have to add hospital costs and anesthesia so we're talking about around $10,000. The other choice is where they do a smaller incision and just take three tissue samples from each side and test those samples for sperm. Less expensive option. 

Hubby right now is thinking it would be silly to waste $10,000 on a procedure where they could tell us they find nothing. I'm torn. I want to give him the best chance of being able to father our children but I understand because we have other plans for that money. Nothing about this diagnosis is easy, let me tell you that. Regardless, we're going to have to understand we may end up having to use a donor either way. I just wish it wasn't so hard and so expensive for us to have a baby.


----------



## Lisa92881

If I'm not pregnant after this picture perfect chart I'm going to be veeeeery angry. :nope:


----------



## kasigirl

Wow Lisa that is perfect! Very nice!


----------



## raelynn

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Lisa! 3 days to go! Do you have any symptoms?


----------



## Lisa92881

I should know by tomorrow if AF is coming, I usually spot by 12 dpo. No symptoms!


----------



## KendraNoell

keep climbing temps!!


----------



## raelynn

Hoping for no spotting then! When do you think you'll test?

I'm living vicariously through you while I wait (yet again) for our next appointment. With all this waiting I should be a very patient mommy whenever we manage to have a baby.


----------



## raelynn

My temps got jealous of yours and shot up today. LOL :)


----------



## KendraNoell

gah OMG Lisa still climbing!!!! eeek!!


----------



## Lisa92881

OMG OMG OMG

https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee514/Lisa92881/1329563981.jpg


----------



## kasigirl

woo hoo! congrats lisa! what fantastic news!


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks kasi!!! I can't believe it!! :happydance:


----------



## raelynn

Congrats Lisa!!!


----------



## Baby4u14

Nice to see some BFP's around here!!
I had my baby a month early. He almost died because my placenta was separating from my uterus!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks girls!!! :)

Baby, how is he now?? Everything ok?? Congratulations!


----------



## CaliGirl35

OMG Lisa!!! YAY!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!! Wonderful news!!

Baby Congratulations, I hoe everything is ok!? 

I had my Dr. appt yesterday... and saw a flickering hearbeat, in not one, but TWO sacs!!!!!! OMG TWINS!!!!! ;-) I'm thrilled and scared all at the same time!! We go back next week on Friday to make sure all is well, ad then if so, I get released to my ob... one measured 7w5d and the other was 7w2d 
We still have not told anyone... and I really want to wait till we make it through the first trimester... Just don't know if we will be able to... My birthday is March 22 so I hoping to wait till then to tell all our family as we will have them all over that night..? I want to scream our great news, but scared from the last mmc, so I just want to wait till we hit 12 weeks....??


----------



## Lisa92881

Omg twins!!! So exciting!!! We already told my family, are telling my husbands family tonight, and will tell a select few friends. I can't keep a secret this big!


----------



## kasigirl

Congrats Cali! wow twins!


----------



## KendraNoell

OMG YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY LISA!!!! I ***KNEW*** it!!!! Soooooo over the moon for you!!!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

KendraNoell said:


> OMG YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY LISA!!!! I ***KNEW*** it!!!! Soooooo over the moon for you!!!!!

Thank you!! Apparently everyone here knew but me!! :rofl:


----------



## KendraNoell

I think I am more excited for you than I was for my own pregnancy LOL


----------



## Chatnoir

hey lisa,
Congrats to you hun! xx


----------



## raelynn

Aw Lisa you have a poppyseed baby, so cute.

Chat, nice to see you back. How are things?


----------



## Chatnoir

hi raelynn,

i'm always snopping just dont usually have must to post....not much changes when your TTC!!


But today I need some advice from you ladies.....two weeks ago I had a UTI and i was prescribed the usual antibiotics, which cleared up the UTI but gave me thrush!!!!! arhhhh.....i used canistan combi to clear that up, but since saturday I have had some bleeding. 
No more thrush symptoms, or anything so I went along to my GP but she wants me to take a HPT to rule out pregnancy before she goes pocking around taking swabs! 
She wanted me to go home and do it right away but I pointed out it as too early and I would need to wait to do it with my first urine...but i still think it will be to early. My last period started on the 1st Feb, so i am on day 21 but my cycle can be anything from 28-30 days.
Do you think it could be implantation bleeding? Its lighter then a period but i am using two panty liners a day...So i thought its too heavy for Implantation bleeding.....but else could it be???


----------



## raelynn

Chat I know I get periodic spotting throughout my cycles but I think that is because mine are so long so I know I'm not much help. Maybe you can wait a few days and try testing then? Or talk to your doc and see what she says about it and how early it is.

I woke up crazy nauseous today, ugh! Not the best way to start my morning.


----------



## Chatnoir

It seems to have stopped now.... if i don't have any more bleeding then I won't test and wont bother going back to my GP and put it down to my body playing more tricks on me!!!

hope your nausea gets better raelynn.

xxx


----------



## Lisa92881

Ugh, I have a yeast infection too. What a way to start my pregnancy. I think it's due to the hormones. At least mine is more on my bum blush:) so at least there's no discharge. I'm off to call the dr now about it! :dohh:

Rae - Hope you feel better!

Chat - I would wait, since it's too early going by your usual cycle length. It may have been IB - that can vary from a few spots to almost as heavy as a period. I think there are some topical creams that are safe when pregnant, but like I said I'm going to call and ask my dr now, I'll let you know!


----------



## CaliGirl35

Rae sorry to hear your not feeling well, hope you feel better soon! 

Lisa how are you feeling any symptoms yet?

I feel fine..I have no symptoms except that I am more tired than usual and my boobs hurt just a LITTLE bit and not always..crazy. I would have thought with twins, I would have more symptoms than before, not less! But I have another Dr. appt tomorrow and praying that we will again see two heartbeats!! I feel pretty confident, but still scared.
I'll let you know! 

I was thinking about my journey to get here, and I forgot to mention in all that I was going through... I also went and did accupuncture for fertility ( My dr. said thats great to do, but that I could not do ANY herbal supplements while on fertility meds) Anyway, I did two sessions in November. I don't know if it helped... but I believe it did cause two months later I got my BFP! :) 
Just wanted to share in case any one else wanted to try :)


----------



## raelynn

Went to the FS again today and got an update on things now that we're through with our testing and met with the urologist and so on. Things are going to be moving pretty quickly is seems. As soon as AF starts (which is in the next few days surprisingly) we can get started. I have to go in for yet another sonogram and the mock transfer so they can measure my uterus and such (pretty much the same as an HSG but with water not dye) on day 3 then we get going. 

I'm in major panic now and had a minor melt down tonight once we got home. Crazy since I'm really excited to move forward but all the decision we have to make very soon are weighing on me. We've just started adjusting our spending to save for baby and that was stressing me and now this is piling on plus PMS :wacko: so now I'm just losing it. It doesn't help that I now have to discuss this all with my boss (so it doesn't look like I'm skipping out of work all the time) a lot sooner than I expected and I'm totally stressing about that and how it will go over since I was just out sick a couple days.

Sorry ladies I just really need to vent because I feel like I'm completely losing it. I'm scared, stressed, super excited, and nervous all together and it is turning me into a mad woman.


----------



## kasigirl

Take a deep breath! You will get through it day by day! Talk to your boss and don't stress about it! :)


----------



## raelynn

So just to add to my crazy life...my temp went up on CD 13? Of course when I need AF to come at a certain time for my CD 3 ultrasound for IVF (I have a business trip next week that I can't skip out of)

Also...we found out with donor backup that our insurance will no longer cover us....cue doubling all our costs. There is no end to the insanity.


----------



## Chatnoir

Hey raelynn, you need to try not to stress....I know its easier said then done! But you just need to remember that at the end of all this you could have a baby!!! Something you have been trying for all this time.....Work will be understanding....and everything will work out!!! 
try and have a relaxing weekend hun.
xx


----------



## CaliGirl35

Rae sorry this is such a stressful time for you guys. Its very easy to be on the outside and say to not stress so much... but just try to remember, like chat said at the end its all to hold your precious baby, and all this will have been so worth it...;)

Kasi- how are you and baby doing?

Lisa- are you feeling ok?

So I went to the Dr. on Friday, we were able to see both babies heartbeats and we got to hear them!! It was amazing! :) Both of them measured 9w0d... big jump in just a week! Feeling very cautiously good about it all... :) Can't wait to get to my 12 week mark! I go off the progesterone suppositories on March 6th.. pretty nervous about that. When I asked her if I should lower my dose first she said there was no need that with two placentas I will be making more than enough progesterone on my own, and that most likely am now, but we will wait anyway till the 10 weeks.... I have my first Dr. appt on the 6th with my OB, so I'm excited to be able to see them again in a week and a half! :)


----------



## Chatnoir

Having my own crisis today. Day 26 and the witch decided to play an unscheduled visit! Can't believe it, I have never been early....late? Yes but never early! Was so upset don't think hubby knew what to do, bless him. Am getting so fratrated now, and have to wait to may for our first FS appointment....which seems ages away! :( *cry*


----------



## CaliGirl35

Sorry the witch arrived :(
When do you go for your FS appt?


----------



## raelynn

Chat - So sorry AF got you! Meanwhile mine is playing hide and seek! I know what you mean about May feeling so far away. That was when we were going to originally start our IVF cycle. I know it is hard (I was going crazy for a while with the waiting) but what helped me was to plan stuff each week until you get there. That way you have little things to look forward to until then.

As for me, I had a talk with hubby and right now we're thinking we're going to hold off IVF and instead schedule his biopsy and just freeze any sperm they find. That way, insurance will still cover it (since we're not using a donor backup) and we don't have to go into an IVF cycle with the potential of having no sperm. If they find sperm, great, we do IVF and use the frozen ones. If not, we can drop down to IUI most likely and that would be a much cheaper out-of-pocket expense to use with donor sperm. I am feeling much better with this decision since we still get to try for hubby's sperm without having to have me go through a whole IVF cycle and then find out there are no sperm to use and having to cancel everything.

Now we just have to call the urologist to schedule hubby operation, let our fertility center nurse know our plan, and I have to still get my day 3 ultrasound done (since we may still end up doing IVF) and yet another blood test for donor selection.


----------



## Lisa92881

Cali - Yup feeling fine! Mostly just tired. Blah. 5 weeks tomorrow! Yesterday and the day before, no food was appetizing to me, even when hungry...but I'm better today!

Kasi - So glad you saw both babies and everything looks good!!! 

Chat - Ugh how annoying! Good luck this new cycle!

Rae - That sounds like a really good plan, with a lot less stress for both of you. Good luck.


----------



## Lisa92881

How's it going Rae??


----------



## mk8

Lisa- congrats!!!!!!!!! Soooooooi happy for you!


----------



## Lisa92881

mk8 said:


> Lisa- congrats!!!!!!!!! Soooooooi happy for you!

Thank you!!! :happydance: I'm still in shock, and hopefully it might be a little more real after my first ultrasound on the 12th!


----------



## mk8

Yipeeeee Lisa. 

Just got back from holiday so will catch up and message properly later.


----------



## raelynn

Lisa92881 said:


> How's it going Rae??

Things are good right now. I just got back from a women's retreat that most of the women in my family go to every year so it was nice to just get away from everything for a while. 
 
I had my day 3 follicle count last week and I had a total of 42 follicles which is high and expected for PCOS. They'll just probably keep me on low doses of meds so I don't get overstimulated. I still have to go to get one more blood test since they left off one of the things they need to check for donor matching. We cleared our plan with the doctors and are expecting a call early this week to schedule hubby's operation and then go from there.


----------



## mk8

Rae- best of luck!


----------



## Lisa92881

raelynn said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> How's it going Rae??
> 
> Things are good right now. I just got back from a women's retreat that most of the women in my family go to every year so it was nice to just get away from everything for a while.
> 
> I had my day 3 follicle count last week and I had a total of 42 follicles which is high and expected for PCOS. They'll just probably keep me on low doses of meds so I don't get overstimulated. I still have to go to get one more blood test since they left off one of the things they need to check for donor matching. We cleared our plan with the doctors and are expecting a call early this week to schedule hubby's operation and then go from there.Click to expand...

Glad you enjoyed your trip and were able to get away from it all for a while. I think we need that sometimes, otherwise it just gets to be too much. Good luck this week, I hope you get the call and schedule hubby's operation soon!


----------



## mk8

Hi girls

Proper message this time... 

Rae- as I said before, best of luck with hubby's op. really hope they find the cause of the issue and fix it easily. Keeping fingers crossed for u. Well done to you both for being proactive. Hope you're feeling nice and positive too. 

Chat- hey! Sorry af showed. Know the feeling. Sorry that the fs appointment seems forever away but lets hope it hurries and you get your bfp soon. What do you expect to happen then? Have you had all your tests done? 

Cali- twins- whoopee!!!!!! Outta curiosity, did they ever discover what held you back on conceiving 100% naturally? Good to hear both babies are doing well, incredibly happy for you. Enjoy the pregnancy!

Lisa- again, wow! Congrats Hun. 

Kendra- how are you doing? Not long now!

Have I missed anybody? Apologies if I have.

As for me, cycle 4 of clomid didn't work. Af in full flow today (cycle 17 and month 15 now). Its tough, I'm scared what could be wrong. Gp has referred me to a fs finally! Not sure about the wait or what to expect, apparently I get an initial consultation. I still need an hsg so guess they will do that. My gp told me to relax, it will happen and to take clomid for 2 more cycles. Clomid appears to make me o earlier (positive opk cd13/14, unmediated cd15-17). Luteal phase is about the same (12) so cycle is slightly shorter (26 days w spotting on cd26. I do need to relax and I'm thinking again about trying acupuncture with zita west, ehaddya reckon?


----------



## kasigirl

Hiya ladies! 

I thought i would share this photo with you.... I haven't taken any bump photos at all. I think my cousin is going to do a photo session next weekend but wanted to share with all of you.

Hope everyone is doing well.

Kasi
 



Attached Files:







30 weeks.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## KendraNoell

Had a scare today... was in the birthing center for 6 hours with an IV after I ended up with regular contractions every 5 minutes... luckily I thought I was having a bladder infection so I called my Dr's office and they wanted to rule out preterm labor so I went into the hospital instead... turns out I was having contractions and didn't know that's what they were... there is no explanation for them other than its probably partially stress related and partially dehydration. Pretty scary experience though. I have to take at least the rest of the week off work now.


----------



## KendraNoell

Kasi you look so cute!


----------



## mk8

Kasi- you look great!

Kendra- sorry for your scare but glad you seem to be doing ok now. Hope your week off is restful. Relax, drink lots and think happy thoughts!


----------



## Lisa92881

Aw Kasi what a great pic. You look amazing! 

Kendra glad you are ok now and Jackson is staying put. Rest up chick!


----------



## CaliGirl35

Kendra- so glad you and baby are doing ok, Keep relaxing! 

Kasi- you look great!! Are you feeling good?

Rae- good ole girl time is always a good time! I hope everything goes great with the operation.. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you guys. keep us posted on the outcome! :hugs:

Mk8- Thanks!:hugs: No, they never did.. my FS said that the mmc just really threw my body off, and it sometimes happens that we need some medical help to jumpstart things along... I guess she was right! lol 
So is you dr monitoring your clomid cycles, or just prescribing it?
My OB prescribed it, checked the follicles once to make sure I was getting them, and that was it! So thats why my RE (FS) let me try for another 3 months on clomid before she determined that it was clearly not going to work for me... in fact she told me that if it didn't happen in the first 3 cycles they know it will not work, even though they say to try for 6 months... that was the reason she did 3 cycles of it, so she could make sure I was having all he proper steps with it. Good luck with this cycle! I hope this will be the one for you, sorry af got ya.. Oh yeah, and I definitely O'd earlier on the meds too... clomid it was like cd14, and I was having 30 day cycles every month I was on it, and when I went on injectables, I had my iui done on cd11!!! 

I go back again today for another scan, and I am Praying all will be ok.. I've had several spotting episodes with these guys, and its sooo scary..I found both heartbeats ( I'm 95% sure it was both) on Saturday, but I haven't been able to hear either one since then.. I am thinking they are behind the placentas, and thats why? I'll keep you guys posted on how it all goes!


----------



## kasigirl

Thanks Cali, Kendra and Lisa! :) 

I am doing pretty good.. the indigestion has been awful for me! But I can't complain! Cali, I hope all is good with the babies! I didn't bother trying to find the heartbeat on my own. I was too nervous and would've freaked out if I couldn't find them.

Kendra... you doing ok as well?


----------



## raelynn

Kendra - Glad everything is going ok now.

Hubby's TESE has been tentatively scheduled for March 21. I have to play gopher that day and pick up cryo tank from the fertility center, drop hubby and tank off for the procedure, and take the tank back if they manage to find any sperm. Hopefully we'll get lucky and they'll find a few swimmers for us to use!


----------



## Lisa92881

raelynn said:


> Kendra - Glad everything is going ok now.
> 
> Hubby's TESE has been tentatively scheduled for March 21. I have to play gopher that day and pick up cryo tank from the fertility center, drop hubby and tank off for the procedure, and take the tank back if they manage to find any sperm. Hopefully we'll get lucky and they'll find a few swimmers for us to use!


Just a few weeks away, it will be here before you know it!! :thumbup:


----------



## raelynn

Yes, I'm very excited and nervous. I'm just so glad we are moving forward. Two weeks will be nothing especially since we're still waiting on some more details and the cryo forms we need to complete.


----------



## Lisa92881

So you're freezing any sperm you find right? The amount of paperwork must be insane (and stressful)!!!


----------



## raelynn

Yes, we're freezing anything they find. If they find sperm, we'll use it for IVF. If not, we'll do IUI instead with donor sperm.

The paperwork is insane. I started a notebook to keep track of everything and I've already filled a 1 1/2" binder with the paperwork and forms we have so far. We have 3 different doctors involved, a nurse, and 2 financial consultants so even just the communicating between them all is pretty chaotic. I'd be lost without my binder! :wacko:


----------



## KendraNoell

I'm ok today, think I may be having more contractions though.


----------



## CaliGirl35

Kendra- hope everything is ok.

Rae- Fingers crossed for you guys! I hope that they find some to freeze!! I know its 2 weeks away, and in reality not long at all, so I hope the time flies for you.

Lisa- how you feeling? 

Kasi- hope the indigestion goes away for you soon! That can't be fun.

Babies are doing great! Went in on Tuesday and both are still measuring the same size, this time they were at 10w2d :happydance:we could see them moving all around.. it was awesome! I go in on the 22nd (My Birthday) for my nuchal scan.. I'm praying all will be good, but I have a good feeling about these two :winkwink:
That will also be the day we tell our family.. I can't wait for the reaction when they find out that I'm 12 1/2 weeks along at that point.. and REALLY can't wait to see their face to hear that we are having twins!!:haha:


----------



## Lisa92881

OMG Cali your family is going to freak!! I can't believe you waited this long. We were bursting at the seams, and told our families the day we found out. I'm a terrible liar and would have to hide out for 12 weeks. Aaaahhh I can't wait to hear what they said and did! Keep us posted! 

I'm feeling good, just super bloated. I weighed myself today for the first time since finding out, and would have bet good money that I gained at least 3-5 lbs...but I didn't gain even one! :dohh: Bloated anyone?! Hahaha. Good otherwise though!


----------



## KendraNoell

Cali your family will be so thrilled!

I ended up getting admitted AGAIN yesterday... this time for high BP. I was just going in to get monitored since now I have to go twice a week to monitor baby and my contractions. My BP was 160/90 and it lowered while I was in the hospital but my fear is that they are going to put me on bed rest. I can't afford that right now :(


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh honey hope everything stays good and you don't get put on bedrest! Come on Jackson, get comfy in there for a few more weeks!!


----------



## KendraNoell

Luckily the Dr did another exam, a nurse did one on Monday too, and my cervix is super high and tight. Which means baby is comfy in there and I'm not dialating. So honestly, I am relieved because I don't see him coming super early because he's so high up right now. However, the constant contractions could open my cervix which isn't good. I think I will have him early but I am shooting to get past 36 weeks and I'll be ok. WHen I think about that, and think its only 5 weeks and a few days away, it seems really scary!!!


----------



## Baby4u14

Hola! Hope everyone is okay..my placenta was pulling away from my uterus so I had to have an emergency c-section. But he's a healthy boy now and is greedy lol


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh yay congratulations!!! Post a pic of your little man!! :hugs:


----------



## mk8

Congrats baby! :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey mk how are things with you??


----------



## mk8

Hi Lisa, I'm ok, still in TTC land and clomid cycle 5, don't think it will work for me. Had acupuncture this cycle- was interesting, but I o'd later thus cycle- pos opk in day 16(normally day 14 during previous clomid cycles), but the opk test line was super duper dark if that means anything. Finally got my first appointment with a fertility specialist end April. Trying to stay hopeful.

How are you? Bump showing yet????


----------



## Lisa92881

Well hopefully the acupuncture worked it's magic! :hugs: I hope you get your BFP before your appt and you're able to cancel it!

I'm good. No bump yet! :) Have another dr's appt in a few weeks, if all looks good then we might tell work and extended family.


----------



## KendraNoell

Wow you were super late Baby4u!


----------



## raelynn

Congrats baby

MK - hopefully this cycle is the one. Glad you finally got that appointment with the FS. Ours has definitely been helpful. Hoping yours will be too!

As for me, hubby's operation is tomorrow morning to see if they can find us any swimmers. I don't think either of us will be devastated either way, we'll just be happy to know our next course of action. Of course, we'd love to be able to have hubby's biological child but if we have to go down the donor route we're just viewing it as a half adoption and hubby will always be the father in our eyes. Keeping my fingers crossed for him though and so glad this next step is underway. Next is IVF or dIUI depending on the results!


----------



## Lisa92881

Good luck Rae. I will be saying prayers that they can get a few swimmers for you guys to use. :hugs:


----------



## raelynn

Thanks! I'm starting to get nervous and just hope everything goes smoothly tomorrow.


----------



## mk8

Good luck Rae!


----------



## Chatnoir

Good luck Rae, be sure to let us now it all went xx


----------



## raelynn

Well it was a long hard day but we're in the home stretch now. Thank you all for your support! Hubby is doing much better and I just have to love him more for being so brave and going through this. We got excellent news. The plan was to take up to 3 samples from each side and the Urologist was going to take a look at the 1st sample on each side to see if they needed to gather more or not. He found one sperm in the 1st sample on one side so he took the rest of the samples from that side near the same area. He took 5 samples total (3 on one side 2 on the other). So we know we have at least one little swimmer to work with! We have to wait for about 10 days to get the official results and find out if there is more than one. At least we have a chance with that one!


----------



## Chatnoir

Wow that's fab news Rae! It only takes one!!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Omg Rae sooooo excited for you!!!! :hugs:


----------



## kasigirl

Fantastic news Rae! :)


----------



## CaliGirl35

Rae- That's awesome news!!! I hope you guys get more great news in 9 days!!


----------



## raelynn

Thanks! It'll be a little longer than 10 days for us since hubby's urologist won't be back up in the office near us until April 9. So we made an appointment for that day. Guess we'll just have to be patient until then.


----------



## KendraNoell

Great news! Is there anything he can take to increase his count since at least you guys know now that he is creating some?


----------



## raelynn

No, unfortunately there isn't. He went through a lot of genetic testing ahead of time. Since they ruled out obstruction, it is a production issue. But, the genetic testing didn't find anything, other that his FSH level is up indicating testicular failure. His urologist said they know things aren't working right but he doesn't have any of the known genetic issues. The doc said it is probably some other genetic cause that they haven't uncovered yet so there isn't really anything we can do. But all we need is enough for IVF so just hoping they find a few more in the rest of the samples and then we'll go forward as planned. Hubby is recovering wonderfully. He's up and moving around and has little to no pain.


----------



## mk8

Hi Rae, great news about finding a sperm, only takes One right? Best of luck with the next stage. Things are moving forward for you and that's great! 

How are the bump ladies doing? Not long for some if you. Sooooo exciting!!!!!!!!

As for me, had my second round of highly expensive acupuncture on fri and it was v relaxing! Actually began to drift off to sleep but my own snoring woke me up. Haha. First time I was so tense lying there like a human porcupine but this time I relaxed my body to "enjoy it". No idea if it will do anything. Worth a shot I guess? I also have my first fertility specialist appt at the end of apr. here's hoping I get my bfp before and cancel it. I'm not feeling hopeful though girls, not moping around as such but just feeling negative you know? Keep thinking that after 16 cycles and 14 months, the odds of a natural conception are low. But must try to turn my mind so it's nice n positive


----------



## Chatnoir

Totally with you mk8.... So hard to stay positive after so many failed months! I have my first FS app and end of may so be right behind you, and we would have been trying 17 months by then :( 
Although didn't even get to try this month as hubby is on crutches!!!


----------



## mk8

We need to brighten our outlook chat! It will happen, somehow it will! 

What tests have you had so far?


----------



## kasigirl

Hiya ladies! :) 

It will happen for both of you! I know it will! :)


----------



## mk8

Hi girls, random but need to rant. Woke up with a urine infection. Grrr


----------



## Chatnoir

I had some blood tests back June which showed that I o'd. Hubby has had a SA, which gp thought had low morpholgy by FS said they he was in the normal range. That's it! But I have irregular cycles (26-36 days) and acne so think I may have PCOS ( self diagnoses :) ). 

I get urine infections quite frequently aswell!!! They are a pain! Drink lots of cranberry juice :) 

We will hopefully get there in the end and look back at all this and think "what were we so worried about?!"......here's hoping 
X


----------



## raelynn

Chat, have you had any testing for your suspected PCOS? I have PCOS but my cycles are very irregular (60-100+) days. 26-36 is still within the normal range I believe but I could be wrong. They did an ultrasound and blood testing for me. All signs confirmed PCOS (irregular cycles, high LH, and cysts on ovaries) I also have insulin resistance which is very common with PCOS. So if they can diagnose you, they can treat it with clomid or metformin or both. I was going to go on clomid before we found out about hubby's azoospermia. Now the IVF drugs will take the place of clomid for me.

MK - Sorry about your UTI its rough to have that on top of everything else.

As for me - I'm still playing the waiting game. We have the follow up appointment with hubby's urologist April 9 so we'll get all the results then and then I have to follow up with the FS to start my IVF cycle (assuming they were able to find usable sperm)


----------



## KendraNoell

I'm doing ok, starting to feel pretty much miserable as baby has already dropped so I am waddling and my hips and pelvic area is excruciating. Also completely exhausted at this point.


----------



## mk8

Chatnoir said:


> I had some blood tests back June which showed that I o'd. Hubby has had a SA, which gp thought had low morpholgy by FS said they he was in the normal range. That's it! But I have irregular cycles (26-36 days) and acne so think I may have PCOS ( self diagnoses :) ).
> 
> I get urine infections quite frequently aswell!!! They are a pain! Drink lots of cranberry juice :)
> 
> We will hopefully get there in the end and look back at all this and think "what were we so worried about?!"......here's hoping
> X

Hey chat, are you being referred to an RE at all? Did the gp say when he will consider referring you for an hsg? And outta curiosity, what was hubby's morphology? 

I have my fertility specialist appt end April. Hoping I get referred for an hsg pronto.


----------



## mk8

Hang in there Kendra!


----------



## raelynn

MK - I know part of the testing my FS requested to see was my HSG (my obgyn had already referred me for one because of my irregular cycles) so yours should probably request one for you. I know it is included in the routine testing most FS want you to have to rule out other issues.


----------



## Chatnoir

Nope never had any tests.. I could be completely off base and as u say, I'm irregular but not by much. 
Hubby's morphology was only 4%, but FS said this was on the boundary of being normal so too keep trying for another 6 months. 
Sorry I don't know what an Re is?
I'm hoping that when we go to FS in May they will send us for all the required tests to find out the issue? So didn't seem much point in going back to my GP for test on PCOS? It is just a total waiting came for us at mo which is sooooo frustrating! Been married for 18 months and always get asked about when will we have a baby!!! 
But on the bright side, in the time we have been trying we have paid off loads of debt so we will better financially prepared should we get preggers soon :) 
Really appreciate all u ladies and ur support it has been invaluable!!
X x x


----------



## raelynn

RE is Reproductive Endocrinologist it is normal the type of doctor a fertility specialist is. Your fertility specialist will probably send you for all the same testing they would do to check for PCOS anyway. My obgyn started my fertility testing early because my cycles were so irregular that she wanted to try and narrow that down first. Normally, the FS/RE will have you do a blood test to check hormone levels (usually day 3 and day 21), ultrasound to check for cysts and follicle development, and an HSG for any uterine abnormalities. Hubby will be referred for an SA if he hasn't already had one and often a 2nd if he has had a prior one. Then, they'll sit down with you, go over all the results, and develop the best plan of action based on the results.

My obgyn had already had all the testing done for me and had already ordered 2 SAs for hubby so our first FS/RE appointment was because of hubby's azoospermia and skipped us right to IVF discussions. Good luck with both of your upcoming FS/RE appointments. Ours has been very helpful so far. Of course everything is still a waiting game which I know we all hate!

And, Chat, I know exactly what you mean about the constant asking by family. We've been married for 2.5 years now so of course everyone has been wondering. We have a very close knit family so we finally told them we were going to have to do IVF so that has thankfully stopped all the questions for now. It doesn't make the waiting any easier though.


----------



## Chatnoir

Thanks rae, appreciate the info. I always like to have an idea of what will happen once we r in the hands of an FS. 
Hope ur ivf is successful Hun :) 


Xxx


----------



## raelynn

Still waiting on hubby's follow up with the urologist before we can move forward with our FS. We won't know for sure if we're doing IVF until they can confirm they found viable sperm. Hopefully this next week will go by quickly.


----------



## raelynn

How is everyone doing?


----------



## mk8

Hi Rae

Feeling a bit blue tbh, af came. Currently on last cycle of clomid (6) and have my first appointment with a fs end April. For some reason getting af this time round was tough for me. 17 cycles, 15 months of well timed bd and still no bfp. Need to snap out of this though and be positive.

How are you doing? Not long until the urologist appointment right?


----------



## raelynn

Sorry AF got you, MK. I know it sucks each time she comes.

Hubby's urologist appointment is on Monday. It'll be here before we know it since hubby's b-day and Easter are this weekend so I have a lot to keep me busy. Hopefully we'll have our next step soon. I hate the limbo periods.


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh mk I'm so sorry. :hugs: Damn that witch. I'm glad your fs appt is coming up and I hope you're able to get some answers. Remind me, have you had an hsg?? If not, I would definitely ask the fs about getting one. 

Rae - Awesome! Have a great weekend (Happy Bday Mr. Rae!) and I hope you get great news on Monday!

As for me, had a dr appt today and she said everything looks and sounds good. :) Heard the heartbeat, and now I feel a little better about telling more people and will probably tell work next week.


----------



## raelynn

Glad things are going well for you Lisa! I really hope the rest of us will be heading down that path soon!


----------



## Lisa92881

You will all join me soon, I just know it! :hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

I'm sick, it sucks. Especially when baby doesn't notice and he's all moving around like normal but I am so exhausted and sicky and miserable! 

I took today off work to rest and I felt better for a few hours but unless I'm completely drugged up on benadryl and tylenol cold I am pretty much a sniveling mess. I gotta go back to work tomorrow too and I don't know how I'm gonna get through it :(


----------



## pinkanhopeful

Congrats lisa hope all goes well with your pregnancy


----------



## raelynn

We had the urologist appointment today. They found 'some' sperm in 3 out of the 5 samples taken during hubby's surgery. They didn't have exact numbers but we have some to work with. We just have to get back in touch with the fertility center to get started on IVF.


----------



## mk8

Great news Rae- Hope this is the start of your BFP :)

Lisa- great to hear that your pregnancy is going well :) 

Kendra- sorry you're still feeling sick. Hope you manage to get some rest and feel much better soon. 

As for me, I am back in the game. Bored of this now girls, I really am. I just feel a bit lost at the moment. 15 months and nothing. I havent had an HSG yet so will push for that when I have my fertiility specialist appointment at the end of the month. I am worried if they do find something wrong and also worried if I fall into the unexplained category. Sigh.


----------



## KendraNoell

mk, mine was cycle 16, you just never know :)


----------



## raelynn

MK, keeping my fingers crossed that the fertility specialist will figure it all out for you. Has your hubby had an SA yet? Obviously, the root of our issues has been that, not that my PCOS is helping any at all. I hope you get to move forward soon! To be honest, I've been keeping myself busy with a million other things just so I don't have time to sit and obsess about baby stuff anymore. It has been helping a lot.


----------



## mk8

Hi Rae, yup, hubby has had sa and everything was normal so I'm going to push for an hsg when I meet the fs this month. I've heard that the waiting list can be long though so I reckon I will prob end up paying for it privately. I just don't know what to do after that. 

Good to hear you're keeping yourself preoccupied :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Mk - :hugs: Its so hard!! Like Kendra said, it could happen soon! Or, I def think an hsg could help. One of my best friends was trying for 18 months with no luck, all tests showed that everything was perfect. She had the hsg in October and got pregnant in December. She thinks she hsg def helped cause they didn't do anything else differently. She's now 21 weeks along. :) She also got pregnant the month before they were scheduled to do Clomid, injectibles, and iui....so maybe meeting with the FS will scare your body into cooperating like it did with her!! :haha:

Rae - Glad to hear you're doing good and keeping positive. You're so strong, I'm very proud of you!


----------



## mk8

Thanks for your words of encouragement ladies. It really helps. 

Well this week is supposedly fertile week so will be getting it on with hubster! Haha. I want to make BD more fun again. Last cycle it was actually quite hard work, which is not good for anything. We are going back to every other day as we tried every day for 5 days last cycle and I think it almost killed us! Haha. 

I have been reading LTTTC posts and came across one that said the positive things about not getting preggers yet. It was lovely. I do think I have been unhappy in the past year. I have had many good times of course but seeing AF month after month is emotionally draining. So I have tried to focus on the positives... 
- Hubby and I have gotten closer 
- We will REALLY appreciate it when it happens
- We have got to travel whilst we try 
- Our careers have excelled in the past year 
Obviously I want nothing more than to hold my own baby in my arms but having to wait a little bit longer isnt that bad I suppose.

How are you ladies doing?

Lisa- how many people have you told?

Kendra- feeling better?


----------



## raelynn

MK - I completely agree with that. I can say for sure that struggling with infertility has brought hubby and I much much closer. He has been so supportive and willing to do anything for this baby that it has made me love and respect him so much more. I think tragedy helps to bring people together (My dad moved out when I was just starting high school and my mom and sis are freakishly close because of that heartache). And, I just know these babies will be adored for what we have gone through to get them. 

Lisa - Thank you so much! It really is great to get support from you ladies during all the waiting.

So my latest news...
I spoke with our fertility center nurse today and she is calling in a script for birth control to my pharmacy for down regging. I start as soon as AF gets here (which we all know could take some time with my wonky cycles). I'll also go in for my mock embryo transfer during the down regging cycle so they can measure everything to know where to place our embryos during the actual transplant. I can't believe we're going to finally get started! Come on AF!! The whole process will take a while (1 month of down regging before we even move onto the fertility drugs) but that is good since hubby can't have another surgery until 3 months after his last and they'll use another surgery for backup if the frozen sperm don't survive defrost. Hopefully it won't come to that!


----------



## KendraNoell

MK- I think its great that you are finding things to be positive about. I am sure going to miss vacations whenever we want for the weekend :)

I am feeling ok, was having contractions earlier but thankfully got them under control.

Rae- So happy for you!!!


----------



## mk8

Rae, that's great news! Are you planning on doing anything different in the meantime? Diet changes, acupuncture etc? There are mixed theories on acupuncture so you may want to try that. 

Kendra, sorry to hear you are getting contractions again but good to hear its back under control. Take it easy mrs, not long to go!


----------



## raelynn

Ladies, I'm glad our positive news gives you guys hope. We really went into the TEST appointment a few weeks ago not expecting to find anything. We were very pleasantly surprised. Hubby has NOA too so apparently the few sperm his is producing just aren't making it out. Glad we have some saved now though! Unfortunately, they can't guarantee they'll survive so urologist will be on standby on egg retrieval day in case we have to do a last minute TESE to try and find fresh samples. Hubby is a bit disheartened about this but hopefully we won't have to go down that road.


----------



## Chatnoir

Glad eveything is moving along for you Rae!

MK I know what you mean about bding getting a bit tiresome! I o'd yesterday according to my cbfm...which just happened to be my birthday so hoping I will get a belated birthday present!! 

I am thankfull that although we haven't got pregnant yet, we have sorted out our debt and are def closer as a couple and we will sooooo appreciate it more when we do get pregnant!

Hope you all enjoyed your Easter weekend! Xxx


----------



## mk8

fingers crossed for you chat! sorry but i have forgotten how many months you have been ttc. have you had all the tests done?


----------



## kasigirl

Hi ladies! :)

Glad to see that everyone has their testing in place and things are moving along. I really want everyone to get their BFP's! :)

As for me, I had my first internal appointment! I was so excited! I am 2 CM dilated, and my cervix is thin and I am at -2 station meaning baby girl is moving into position in my pelvis. It could happen at any time for us now. :)


----------



## raelynn

So exciting, Kasi!

Chat, good luck! Hope this is the one for you!


----------



## Lisa92881

Ooooh Kasi good luck, can't wait to see pics of her!!


----------



## Chatnoir

That's ok mk, I am on cycle 16 and have my first FS appointment at end of May.

Kasi- make sure to share some pics!! Very excited for you!


----------



## mk8

Ah do your in a similar situation to me. I'm On cycle 18, month 16 with fs appt in two weeks! 

What are you going to ask/request?


----------



## Chatnoir

I have no idea! I have no idea what to expect. I just imagined they will run a load of tests to check everything is ok?? Have no idea how long all the tests take either &#55357;&#56850;

How about you? X


----------



## KendraNoell

Wow already Kasi! Maybe you'll have an early bird! I am hoping that is how things go for me too! How did you get an internal? I haven't been checked for any of that since the preterm labor.


----------



## kasigirl

KendraNoell said:


> Wow already Kasi! Maybe you'll have an early bird! I am hoping that is how things go for me too! How did you get an internal? I haven't been checked for any of that since the preterm labor.

He started checking at 36 weeks, some dr. s wait a week or two longer.


----------



## KendraNoell

Ah ok thanks for the heads up :) I have a Dr appointment on Monday I will be 36 exactly.


----------



## mk8

Good luck kasi!!!!!


----------



## Chatnoir

Hey ladies,
Finding this tww stressful!!! I had stopped symptom spotting ages ago as it was just too much..... But this month I can't stop thinking about how many dpo's I am! And I have over a week to go still! Arhhhh


----------



## mk8

hang in there chat! start watching a tv series or reading a good book! heres hoping you are counting the dpos to your bfp!!!!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Have u read the hunger games? If not, I recommend those books!


----------



## mk8

ooooo i totally agree with lisa. im a slow reader and i got through all three books in a week. and that was with working and going out. it was highly addictive!


----------



## Chatnoir

I am usually a big reader but im going away in June so saving all my books for them...I can read a book in a day so need quite a few! 
Have exactly a week till the possible arrival of the witch....just want this week to hurry up and be over with!

How is everyone else getting on this month? 
X


----------



## raelynn

Waiting for AF here. Though, for once, I'm thankful for my long cycles. Since there is a chance our frosty pop sperm won't survive the defrost, they are going to have our urologist on-call to perform another TESE operation on hubby to try and find some fresh samples if we need them on egg retrieval day. Urologist wants hubby to have at least 3 months before they do another operation so that puts us at the very end of June or into July.

Once AF arrives, I'll be starting my down regging cycle on birth control. A month of that and then onto fertility drug injectables until the egg retrieval. I'm extremely anxious to get started but also hoping AF holds off a couple more weeks to put us into the right time frame.


----------



## Lisa92881

Frosty pop sperm just made me lol. :rofl:

I hope AF waits a little while before making her appearance, and the meds go smoothly. I think the frosty pops will defrost just fine and everything will go great!! :)


----------



## Chatnoir

Hope everything works out timing wise for you Rae !!!
Had bad PMT this morning :( hubby got an ear full as soon as he oPened his eyes and then I cried cos I felt bad...... Flipping crazy!


----------



## KendraNoell

PMT?


----------



## raelynn

Hope everyone is still doing well!


----------



## kasigirl

Hello!

All is well here! :) Had another Dr's appt last week and am now 70% effaced and 3 cm dilated. So things are progressing nicely! 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## raelynn

Wow, Kasi! It's going to be any day now! Good luck!

I'm finding it hard to be patient knowing we're going to be starting our IVF work soon. I can't wait. I'm scared of the injectables and such but I'm just so ready to have a baby!


----------



## Chatnoir

Feel like I'm losing it! Blew at hubby again this morning and getting teary on train to work! AF is due tomorrow and have had nothing but PMT sypmtoms so I have no doubt I will out this month :(


----------



## Lisa92881

Wow Kasi so soon!! Good luck!!

Rae I don't blame you! You will do great though and it will all be worth it!!

Chat I hope not! I felt like AF was coming too, so you never know.


----------



## Chatnoir

Dont think there is much hope for me... Been cramping and VERY lightly spotting today :( thankfully I am off work tomorrow so I can mope at home eating my weight in chocolate.


----------



## raelynn

Sorry Chat. I know each cycle is hard but hopefully our BFP is coming soon!!

Lisa, your little one is already at a peach! How exciting!


----------



## Lisa92881

:hugs: Chat. The posts you girls write truly make my heart ache, I know how badly you want it, and how long you've been waiting. I wish there was something I could do to help. :nope:

Rae - I know, crazy right?!


----------



## KendraNoell

Kasi how exciting! My last appt I was 1cm dilated which was over a week ago and I don't have another appt until Thursday so we shall see if there has been a change!


----------



## mk8

Good luck kasi!


----------



## Chatnoir

Thanks Lisa xx

Found this one hard, think I am just so tired of putting on a brave face! Have a family event on friday and am now dreading it as no doubt people will ask the dreaded question! Not long to go till my FS appointment so just waiting for that. Have a few things to look forward to in may and June so just trying to think about that. 

Glad kasi and kendra are doing well and look forward to some baby pics!!

X x x


----------



## mk8

Good luck with fri and the appointment chat! What kind of additional tests will u ask for?


----------



## Chatnoir

i dont know...it hadn't occured to me that I would get a choice? And if I do I wouldn't know what to ask for!
I would rather try some fertility drugs before going for anything like IVF but i suppose it depends on what the problem is? I am pretty clueless as to what to expect but just cant wait to get started!
Today I have been looking at the Duofertility monitor, but gonna wait to see what the FS says before spending £500!


----------



## CaliGirl35

Kasi and Kendra- I can't believe its already almost that time for you both!!! I can't wait to see pictures, and I hope you both have a smooth L&D!! 

mk- how are you doing?

chat- I too would wait to buy anything... once they put you on the meds they monitor you so much, you don't need to waste your $ on that.. I hope you fs appt goes well, you get good answers and can move forward right away! fx for you!! 

Rae- don't be scared or nervous about the injectables... lay on the floor if you get to have it in your butt, and have hubby do it for you.. just remember to take a deep breath and remind yourself of the love to come from them soon!!! :) When does this all begin for you- should be anytime now?! 

How is everyone feeling? :hugs:


----------



## raelynn

Cali - I'm starting my birth control round as soon as AF shows. So that could be whenever. I only get one injection in the butt (the trigger shot) and I think I'm more scared of that one since hubby will have to do it and he's a bigger chicken around needles than I am!

Chat - I would definitely wait. I bought a bunch of stuff before we went to the fertility specialist and I haven't used any of it. You normally won't have to ask for the tests. They should have a checklist of tests they want to run. I had all of mine done already before I saw ours but they were: HSG (to check tubes) CD 3 and CD 21 blood test and ultrasound (to test hormone levels and follicles) they didn't record a follicle count when they did my CD 3 ultrasound so I had to have that done a second time, SA for hubby. Once they have all the results, they sit you down and discuss options. They most likely will not jump you right to IVF. They believe in 'less before more', meaning they'll try less invasive procedures first. For us, no sperm pretty much skipped us over all the lesser treatments and right to IVF since no amount of fertility drugs or IUI would work without sperm. Good Luck!!

MK - Are you waiting to see the fertility specialist too? 

I'm using my time before IVF to get used to a pretty strict healthy diet and exercise routine. Right now I'm also very low carb and low sugar to try and keep my PCOS symptoms under control but I'll most likely be adding carbs back in once I go onto the fertility meds since baby would need carbs. Also, I'll have to stop exercising at some point in the IVF process too (I forget exactly when the cut off point is). But, so far, so good! I'm alternating Pilates and training for a 5K. I told hubby by the time we go on our cruise I'll either have a bun in the oven or a hot body :)


----------



## mk8

Go Rae with your hot body! Hopefully a round belly will appear instead soon though- come on baby Rae! 

I had my first fs appointment today girls. Went well. Chat- this is what happened in case you're curious about yours... 
- got blood pressure checked, got weighed and measured in height. Highish blood pressure (maybe nervous or that I rushed there) and BMi healthy.
- met dr and nurse. Got asked routine questions about cycle length, bleed, family health history (cancer etc), if I have endo, pcos, if I've ever had an op or pid, if I smoke/drink. Similar family history and lifestyle qs to dh and also if he's ever had mumps or a hernia. How long we have been together, how long we have been trying. 
- she ran through our test results (day 21 progesterone, pelvic scan, other bloods and sa). 
- she did some swabs to check for chlamydia and gonnorhea and thrush. Also did a physical exam down there (ie hand up my wotsit and pressed my tummy).
- told her I'm on cycle 6 of clomid at 50mg. No monitoring. This really surprised her. She said the gp shouldn't have prescribed it for 6 months. Usually h might do 3 then if that doesn't work, up the dosage with monitoring. I did ask gp if I should be monitored and he said no as I appear to o on my own and clomid was just to increase chances because of the release of more eggs. Ideally, the doc said they should offer clomid. 
- next steps- more tests: 
A. Day 21 bloods again
B. day 2 fsh and lh (I had my previous ones on day 10 and doc said that gives false results)
C. Thyroid blood test
D. HIV, siphillis, rubella test
E. transvaginal ultrasound scan 
F. Hsg done within 10 days of af. I'm to take antibiotics the day before for 7 days. This prevents infection. Did you ladies do this? They advised me to take paracetamol an hr before it and ibuprofen after. 
I've got my ultrasound booked for second week of may. Bloodwork I can walk in. Hsg I need to ring on day 1 of af to see if they have any appointments. Wait list average 3 months. 
- after all tests I go back to discuss. This has been booked for dec (!!!!) but they assure me that's to get me in the system and after all the tests, to ring them to bring my appt forward. 

Hubby gets off Scott free. His sa is normal and there's no need to repeat. His count is good (35m) but doc hesitated over his motility and morphology: 56% and 7%. That said, she doesn't think that would stop conception. So all me!


----------



## Chatnoir

Wow that's alot! But glad u are in ur way! I was tempted to phone my FS to see if I could my appointment forward.... But feel a bit cheeky


----------



## mk8

I say go for it Chat! What do you have to lose? Are you going to a hospital for your FS appointment? Also, have you had all bloods and HSG done? Hubby's had SA right? Good luck!


----------



## Lisa92881

Sounds like a very productive appt Mk8!! Awesome!! :) I'm glad things are underway for you. For my HSG I didn't take antibiotics, but I've heard of girls who have, I think it depends on the dr and if you're more prone to vaginal infections. I took 3 Aleve an hour before and definitely think it helped with the pain, I had none! Your hubby's SA sounds great, I don't know why your dr would have hesitated. My hubby only had 3% and clearly that was enough. Looks like you'll be busy with all your testing and appts, but it will be absolutely worth it!! Good luck!!

Chat - I would, it can't hurt! Maybe just ask that they put you on a list to call in case they get a cancellation. :thumbup:


----------



## raelynn

I didn't take any antibiotics with my HSG either. I took ibuprofen before hand and only had some AF-like cramping as they were passing the catheter in. Other than that is was a piece of cake. 

I forgot about the infectious disease testing. I've had so many blood tests lately they all seem to run together.


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh I forgot to add....go Rae! You're gonna be one hot mama-to-be!! That's great good for you. I have had no motivation to exercise and think I'm going to just cancel my gym membership now because I think it's only going to be downhill from here. Haha. Baby loooves carbs too! I'm just waiting for it to catch up with me, but so far I'm holding steady at 130lbs and I'm 13 weeks so I think that's pretty good! That's awesome about the 5k, my hubby has been running too and is doing one in I think May. When is your cruise and where are you going? I don't remember if you've told us already. :)


----------



## raelynn

Our cruise is at the end of July and we're going to the Bahamas. I'm really excited but we can't book any of our excursions yet because if I end up getting preggers I can't do a lot of the stuff like scuba diving and swimming with the dolphins.


----------



## KendraNoell

Ooh sounds so fun! 

I hope you ladies who are still working on fertility treatments get the results you want soon :)

As for me I have an appointment tomorrow, will see if I've dilated more and going to ask about the swelling in my feet. I can't put on regular shoes and they are even swelling above the straps on my sandals now, its out of control!


----------



## kasigirl

Hi ladies! 
Had another appointment. I am now dilated to 3 and 90% effaced! They also scheduled an induction for 5/2!


----------



## raelynn

In less than a week you'll have your little one!


----------



## KendraNoell

I'm so jealous kasi. They wouldn't check me today :(

Had my 37 week appointment today, they wouldn't check my cervix. I guess that they don't like to check before 38 weeks because it can induce labor. Well the nurse practicioner checked me at 36 weeks and I didn't go into labor so why would it matter now that I'm term?! They said I had pretty bad edema but because my BP is fine that its not a big deal. Tested positive for GBS and I don't know why that bothers me because I have had a pretty easy pregnancy and baby has been fine all the way through and I worry that somehow even though they will give me antibiotics in labor that the baby will get it somehow. And its a two night mandatory stay at my hospital if you have positive GBS. Then I did bloodwork for anemia, almost positive at this point I'm anemic from the exhaustion I've had but we will see. Have another appointment in 1 week.

However, they ordered an ultrasound for Monday. Has anyone else had one that late in the game? They didn't say baby's size was concerning but I'm wondering if that's why they are doing it.


----------



## KendraNoell

I'm frustrated because being told I was 1cm and baby's head was -1 station a week and a half ago I just want to know if there has been any progression! The nurse made a comment about how low I was carrying him even. And she sees preggo bellies all day long!


----------



## Baby4u14

my baby bad!
https://thumbp12-bf1.thumb.mail.yahoo.com/tn?sid=2528529629&mid=AKPSi2IAAX9VT2Yl0g7LXHvktvU&midoffset=2_0_0_1_540381&partid=6&f=1618&fid=Inbox

https://thumbp12-bf1.thumb.mail.yahoo.com/tn?sid=2528529629&mid=AKPSi2IAAX9VT2Yl0g7LXHvktvU&midoffset=2_0_0_1_540381&partid=5&f=1618&fid=Inbox

https://thumbp12-bf1.thumb.mail.yahoo.com/tn?sid=2528529629&mid=AKXSi2IAAAVyT2Yn%2FwRW6Snv%2Bsk&midoffset=2_0_0_1_538063&partid=4&f=1618&fid=Inbox

https://thumbp12-bf1.thumb.mail.yahoo.com/tn?sid=2528529629&mid=AKXSi2IAAAVyT2Yn%2FwRW6Snv%2Bsk&midoffset=2_0_0_1_538063&partid=5&f=1618&fid=Inbox


----------



## KendraNoell

I can't see the pics :(


----------



## Chatnoir

Oh yay..... What to expect when your expecting coming to cinemas near you!!!! # I'm not bitter!
&#55357;&#56883;


----------



## raelynn

Aw, Chat. I feel your pain!


----------



## KendraNoell

Maybe you can get some fun laughs out of it if anything :(


----------



## Chatnoir

I know I am being very bitter but totally feel like I am entitled! :) I prob will go see it just to torture myself!
On a slightly better note I got a high on cbfm today on day 8 which is super early for me! So here's to my last attempt before seeing the FS. Fingers crossed!!!!!!!!


----------



## mk8

Hey chat! GOod luck this cycle. Question- have you done the hsg and other scans at all? 

Rae- how are you doing? 

I'm on cycle 19 now. Gosh, how time flies. Feel v sad just typing this. Had day 2 bloods yesterday (I hope it was day 2- I'm so confused these days! I spotted on fri and sat and had v light flow sun and proper flow yest so I counted yest as day 2. Correct?) I have a transvaginal ultrasound next tues then day 21 bloods after that. Then after that I'm going for my hsg next cycle. Hopefully on the Nhs but failing that, in going private to get some answers. After that, I need to return to the fertility specialist to find out what next. All this to have a baby! Sighhhhhh I hope he or she arrives here soon.


----------



## kasigirl

Hi ladies! 

Just wanted to update you real quick. I had Charlotte! She is beautiful! 7lbs 19 inches long born at 8:55AM on 4/30.

Hope you are all well. 

Kasi
 



Attached Files:







Charlotte.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mk8

Congratulations kasi! Charlotte is gorgeous. Well done you!


----------



## raelynn

She's beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## raelynn

mk - I know what you mean about all the work just to have a baby. I can't believe how much we've gone through and its not even the challenges that come with pregnancy!


----------



## Chatnoir

Congrats kasi xx


----------



## mk8

rae- i guess we should be glad that we have a bit longer as couples with "freedom" in the meantime? 

of the ladies who are still in ttc mode, would you mind recapping where you are in your journey and your next plan of attack. 

i am on month 17, cycle 19. did some bloods before but FS wants them done again with some additional ones including thyroid check and some routine ones like hiv, syphillis, hep b and c, rubella. had day 2 done. day 21 later this cycle for progesterone. transvaginal ultrasound next week. ive also decided on an hsg next cycle, whether that be on the nhs (if appointments available) or private. this cycle, dh and i have decided to take a break. we are going to bd but when we fancy it rather than the every other day jobbie. just need to take myself away from this mentally. so i am going to try not to come on here that much ladies. just want a month of time out. realistically im weak and have teeny weeny willpower so u will prob see me back here tomorrow! take care all!


----------



## raelynn

I'm on month 18, cycle 8. I've been through all the fertility tests: several rounds of blood tests, ultasounds, and an HSG. We've been seeing a fertility specialist since January. I've been diagnosed with PCOS and hubby has Azoospermia. I'm currently waiting for AF to start my birth control round and then on to fertility injectables for IVF.

MK - There is definitely value in taking a break for a little while. Since we found out we would need to do IVF we've pretty much tossed all the TTC stuff and just taken it easy. Hopefully it helps take some of the pressure off.


----------



## KendraNoell

Congrats Kasi! I hope I'm right behind you!


----------



## raelynn

Not long to go now for you either Kendra!


----------



## KendraNoell

I hope its either today or tomorrow!


----------



## CaliGirl35

Congratulations Kasi, she is beautiful!! Glad to see you are both doing great

Kendra- looks like you had your little guy a few days ago?? Post a pic! I hope you and baby are doing good.

Mk8- I don't blame you. I had to take myself away for several months.. and it helped tbh.. I hope you get your positive soon and that the time away does wonders for you guys 

Rae- I hope you get your success off you very first round!!! I'll be thinking about you and keeping my fx for you.

I hope to hear some BFP's from you ladies in the next few months, but in the meantime... drink wine, or beer, hell both!! Don't stress about all that in the TWW and just enjoy what you want, when you want, while you can!!!
:hugs:

As for me, I am now 19 weeks, it's crazy. We also found out we are having two (more) girls!! So now I will have a house of all girls, 3 of them!! lol My daughter will be 17 next month, and I can't believe time has gone by that fast and she's so big already..... 

Hope you are all well!
xx


----------



## KendraNoell

So sorry I haven't updated. I lost track of which threads had been updated and which weren't!

Jackson was born 5/5 at 11:51 am, 6 lbs 12 oz and 19 1/4 inches. Labor was 10 hours, hardest part was the first half as my contractions were so close together I went weak very quickly and had no recovery time in between. Was the worst pain I've ever felt in my life and that was AFTER they had given me Fentanyl for the pain in my IV. After the epidural I was flying high and I am so glad I did it even tho I had the catheter and everything else.
 



Attached Files:







148915_10150844755577002_507592001_9667319_1221266303_n.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 3









536808_10150740411556541_629181540_9938862_388255739_n.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## raelynn

Congrats Kendra! He's a cutie pie!


----------



## Chatnoir

Congrats kendra x


----------



## KendraNoell

He is all boy too- looks just like his daddy!


----------



## mk8

Hi girls

Congrats kendra!

How are the rest of you ladies? 

Ive had day 2 bloods and transvaginal scan done. Scan went well- normal findings. Not sure on the outcome of the Bloodwork yet. Need to do day 21 bloods and the hsg next. Not sure when the hsg will be available. I need to ring on day 1 of af to book.


----------



## raelynn

Glad the testing is moving forward for you MK!

I'm still in the wait for AF. I need to ovulate within a week for AF to end up in the right place otherwise we'll need to call off this cycle since I can't be running the fertility drugs into our cruise. So, I'm getting a little nervous. But, if we have to skip this cycle at least I'll be able to ride the roller coasters and swim with the dolphins on our excursions.


----------



## Chatnoir

Only a few more weeks to my first FS appointment......eeekkkkk. We didnt try this month, I couldn't face it, fed up of being disappointed every month. OH is finding it harder to deal with then I am. Just hope we don't have to wait long for all the FS tests to be done.
On a brighter note, we have a holiday in 4 weeks to look forward too! Cannot wait for some sun.
Hope the rest of you are doing ok, it's been pretty quiet around here lately. 

Xx


----------



## mk8

Hi Rae- any update with your cycle? 

Chat- yay to your fs appointment soon :). Do you have questions in mind for when you get there? I felt much better after my consultation so hope you will too.

Sounds like lots of you lovely ladies are going off on holiday- yay!

How are you new mamas doing?

As for me, I'm still going through the various tests prescribed by the doc- had day 2 bloods and transvaginal us. Having day 21 bloods next we'd (which will be day 23). Need to get hsg but I can only book that day 1 of next af (which hopefully won't come cos I get my bfp this cycle). Prob is, the Nhs wait is long and only opens on tues at my hospital for the hsg. I have decided to bite the bullet snd go private but I think the days I can do it fall on the long bank holiday (public holiday for the non Brits!) and the private hospitals don't work then :( I don't want to wait another month as there will be more waiting after that to see the fs again to talk through results. Sigh


----------



## raelynn

Chat - Hope they get you going right away on testing and figure some things out
MK - Working around hospitals and funding and such is always a challenge. Hopefully they can get you in at the right time so you don't have to keep waiting. I know the waiting game is the worst part of this all

And for me - I finally ovulated!! So AF should be making an appearance next week which couldn't be more perfect timing. Now I just have to hope that everything goes smoothly so that the timeline doesn't get messed up and we end up outside of our window to get things done. I can't believe we'll be starting soon!


----------



## mk8

Go Rae!


----------



## KendraNoell

Yay good news Rae!


----------



## Lisa92881

Rae - Yay for ovulation!! Glad things are right on track for you!

Chat - Hope the next few weeks pass quickly and your appt goes well!

Mk - Good luck with all of your tests. Hope you don't need to worry about schedling the hsg because you get a bfp this cycle!

:hi: to everyone else!!


----------



## raelynn

Lisa! How is everything going for you?

This 2WW is making me crazy and it isn't even a major one. I'm just so anxious to talk with our fertility center and find out the plan for everything. I'm so nervous something will go off schedule and we'll have to try and cancel our cruise or something!


----------



## Lisa92881

Everything is going really well! I'm 17 weeks tomorrow, wow! Just posted a pic in my journal, starting to get a noticeable bump! :)

I can imagine that this TWW will drag! Try reading 50 shades of gray, I've heard it's good and will keep your mind very occupied! :haha:


----------



## raelynn

Such a cute bump! I can't wait!

I already read 50 Shades of Gray. It kind of made me made so I'm not sure if I'm going to read the other two. I see redeeming qualities in the main guy and I can see where they're going with it but I kind of just want to hate him and be done with it. I'm thinking about re-reading the Host since they're making it into a movie that will be released I think sometime around March next year. Hopefully it's better than the Twilight movies because I love the Host even more than the Twilight books!


----------



## Lisa92881

How about the Hunger Games series??


----------



## KendraNoell

My little man is 2 weeks old today! In some ways it feels like each individual day drags on and on, and then altogether it feels like its totally flown!

The Dr's are very pleased with his weight gain- they want the baby to be at birth weight again by 2 weeks old. By 10 days he was 2.5 ounces over birth weight and today at 2 weeks he is 5.5 ounces over birth weight, at 7lbs 1 oz :)

As for me, I tried very hard to breast feed, after a few days it was obvious that I wasn't producing as much as the little guy wanted and he and I would sit up all night being so frustrated with everything. Gradually I was supplementing formula and finally two days ago I pulled the plug on breast feeding. I attribute his awesome weight gain to the formula. Honestly, my theory is if baby is happy and mom is happy, that there is going to do more good for this child than the bond of breastfeeding, especially when it isn't really a bond when both mom and baby are irritable, tired and stressed. My demeanor and attitude has changed a 180 since I went to formula and it allows dad and grandma more freedom to come and help me out when I need a break and we don't have to work our lives around each feeding. 

I'm glad I stopped when I did because I haven't totally ruined the idea of breast feeding. When we try for another I will give it another go. If I would have tried for a few more weeks I could have ended up hating it so much that I wouldn't have given my future children a go at it. Luckily I found a lot of support on BnB for mothers who gave up on breast feeding for whatever reason (I haven't pumped or breast fed in over 24 hours and I'm not even engorged, just a little sore, which means I am really not producing anything at all) and my family supports me 100%. I have had a few snarky people make comments about formula feeding but honestly I gave him my colustrum when he was first born which is the best stuff for him, and when I get really engorged I will manually pump enough to take the pain away and maybe have some stored to give him a breast milk bottle every now and then. But I am happy with my choice.


----------



## Chatnoir

Had a mad panic today! On the train to work I was looking a pinterest and tormenting myself with the baby pics etc on there. And I must have accidentally clicked on the follow button of one of them! A few minutes later I got a text from my friend, who knows we are ttc , saying it has appeared on Facebook that I am following someone called babytime! I went into mad panic mode to try and delete it but I couldn't! Ended up have to deauthorise my account. 
I am now just praying my sister in laws didn't see it! As they have no idea we are ttc and neither to other halfs parents.
I'm now going to see how long I can go without Facebook....And fingers crossed no one else saw it, not exactly how I wanted to announce to the world that we have been ttc for 18 months.


----------



## mk8

Hey kendra- well done for trying breast feeding and well done for making a decision to opt for formula- I think there's do much pressure to breast feed but totally agree with you- whatever works overall us key. Glad the little guy is gaining weight.

Chat- I'm sorry honey, I'm always petrified of that also so understand your worry. I'm sure not many people saw your profile as people are at work. So you followed someone's story? Tbh, I'm petrified people will find out I'm TTC and I'm a lot more worried about my father in laws bitchy gf and sis in law funding out. But I think most people can guess we are trying. I guess it's no big deal that people know snd sometimes I wonder if telling done people will make things easier as the support comes flying out and the stupid qs an comments about when we r having a baby falls. Hopefully you're feeling better now.


----------



## raelynn

Chat - I'm with MK, I'm sure there wasn't much damage done and you can always say it was an accident or you left your account logged in and it clicked something random. Totally play it off.

MK - I can confirm that it is a relief to have our family know. We told our parents and had them spread it around when we found out we were dealing with some real fertility issues. I had my mom make sure to tell everyone that we didn't want to talk about it we just wanted their support and prayers. It was such a relief to stop hearing all the "when are you guys going to have kids?". We were in a very fragile state when hubby first got diagnosed and I would have to excuse myself so I wouldn't fall apart in front of everyone. It is really nice now to not have to deal with that and to know they are silently supporting us. But, that is a very personal choice. Our family is just really close so it was hard to keep hiding it.

I'm still waiting for AF but I started cramping today. Should be here by the end of the week...it just feels like forever.


----------



## Chatnoir

My mum and dad know, but my in laws don't. They are not great at sharing anything, and when I mention telling them to OH he gets annoyed. But I am hoping after our first FS appointment he will say something to them, I think it's unfair that my family know and his doesnt. And I imagine I will tell work at some point but trying to hold off on that one! 

On another note af is due today but my boobs usually start hurting a week before its due, and at the moment they don't! So I will prob be late!


----------



## mk8

Or pregnant chat!!!! 

Interesting one about telling work. I have decided I won't, even if I need treatment. Despite what they say, it will affect promotion, pay rise etc and as I will need to self fund any treatment (if required), I'm keeping zipped! 

My boobs hurt... Sigh. So early this time too- 5dpo. I wonder if af will come early.


----------



## Chatnoir

I'm only going to tell my team leader as we are friends aswell. If we do have to go the ivf route then I need to think about work stress aswell so I might news some responsibilities taken off me. But we shall see!
Very much doubt I will get a bfp this month only bd'd once this month! And have no idea if it was during my fertile time.


----------



## raelynn

So we're all in the time of sore boobs! Mine have been sore for the last two days.
I'm hoping not to have to tell work. I'll have to take some days off for IVF but I don't want to have to explain to everyone if this cycle fails. It'll be hard enough to deal with. Not sure what my excuse will be yet but I'll have to come up with something.


----------



## KendraNoell

My boobs are sore but only cause they're confused why I'm not breast feeding anymore LOL. I'm right there with you ladies :)


----------



## mk8

Hey fellow sore boobies crew!

Rae- how much time off is required for ivf?


----------



## raelynn

I don't have the official calendar yet but I know at least 1 day for the egg retrieval and then 1 day either 3 days later or 5 days later for the embryo transfer. I'll also have a week of monitoring blood tests and ultrasounds but they do those early morning so I'm hoping I can get into work on time or at the least a few minutes late. I made it back on time when I had to go for my day 3 ultrasound but that was just the ultrasound and not both. I'm sure there will be a few appointments in the next month too since I have to turn in our consent forms and go in for injection training at some point.


----------



## Chatnoir

Wow that's alot! Think I would def have to tell work if we had to go ivf route! No way could I get all that time off without telling them why. My work are pretty good so imagine management would be ok about it..... But yeah I wouldn't want the whole office to know just in case it didn't work. 
Rae- any update on when u think u will start the process?


----------



## mk8

Thanks for the info Rae. Are the bloods done before the egg retrieval or between egg retrieval and embryo transfer? I am hoping I get the miraculous BFP on my own soon, but if not, I think I need to plan - I will have to pay for IVF so need to know costings and time off work etc. I am pretty sure I do not want to tell work so I will need to take time off. It's such a pain though as I will need to go to the hospital local to me for all scans and tests. I do not think that they have appointments until 9am and it takes me over an hr to get to work so I will need to take the week off for the monitoring I think. Sigh. Best of luck to you though. When is your next appointment?

Chat- how are you doing?


----------



## raelynn

The blood and ultrasound monitoring is in the week leading up to egg retrieval. It is so they know when your follicles are maturing so you can time the trigger shot right and they can collect the eggs before you ovulate.

I start as soon as AF shows but she's playing hard to get for now. I thought my temps would have started dropping by now.


----------



## Chatnoir

I'm doing ok mk. Still waiting on af to show but still no sore boobs!! I'm booked in for my six monthly smear next week so I have no doubt af will wait until then to show its ugly head so I have to cancel! This time next week I will also be " looking forward" to my FS appointment!!!!!!!! 

You must be happy to atleast be getting somewhere rae! Hope the next couple of weeks go smoothly for you! Xx


----------



## raelynn

Chat - I think my annual is scheduled some time next month. I cannot for the life of me find where I might have written down when it is. So, I'll probably end up having to cancel too since I may be in the midst of an IVF cycle.


----------



## mk8

raelynn said:


> The blood and ultrasound monitoring is in the week leading up to egg retrieval. It is so they know when your follicles are maturing so you can time the trigger shot right and they can collect the eggs before you ovulate.
> 
> I start as soon as AF shows but she's playing hard to get for now. I thought my temps would have started dropping by now.

Ahhh so do you go for scans every day Rae?

When is af due?


----------



## mk8

Chatnoir said:


> I'm doing ok mk. Still waiting on af to show but still no sore boobs!! I'm booked in for my six monthly smear next week so I have no doubt af will wait until then to show its ugly head so I have to cancel! This time next week I will also be " looking forward" to my FS appointment!!!!!!!!
> 
> You must be happy to atleast be getting somewhere rae! Hope the next couple of weeks go smoothly for you! Xx

You're due this weekend right? Hmmm I'm hoping you're a case of "got my bfp when I was waiting for fs appt"!!!! Staying hopeful for you chat!

As for me, my boobs hurt. But think they're subsiding- case of af arriving soon. But strangely still hopeful!


----------



## raelynn

I've heard different things about the scans. Some say every day some say every other day. I guess I'll know more once we actually get started. My temp dropped today so hopefully AF will be here tomorrow! I might call my nurse tomorrow anyway since I don't know who I'll need to speak to if AF shows on Saturday instead since my nurse won't be in to give me instructions.


----------



## Chatnoir

No I'm on day 31 so am now late, but I've gone up to day 36 before so not getting my hopes up!


----------



## raelynn

Why is AF playing games? I'll be 14dpo tomorrow and I'm usually around 13 or 14. My boobs are sore but I've only been having mild cramps. It figures, you get AF when you don't want it and not when you do.

Only a week now until your appointment Chat!!

MK - I'm with you on the hopeful side. It is ridiculous though. I know there is almost no chance of us getting pregnant naturally and yet I've been holding out hope thinking it is our last chance for a natural BFP. I don't know why I torment myself and I just wish AF would show to put me out of my misery.


----------



## raelynn

Hi Ladies! How is everyone? Hopefully you all are enjoying the weekend!

AF has finally come. I called our nurse at the fertility specialist since I knew it would probably come this weekend and our nurse doesn't work Sat, Sun, or Monday. I start my round of birth control on Monday. I have to call back in on the 5th to get my IVF calendar. I'm so excited we're getting started finally!


----------



## mk8

Yay Rae- so excited for you! :) 

As for me, I am on day 28 and AF should arrive today. I tend to spot a day or two before AF and when I noticed no brown/pink tinged cm on Thurs or Fri, not to mention my still sore boobs I started to feel hopeful. I woke up this morning and pressed on my boobs- still sore! No blood. Very hopeful. The sun's out so went for a nice walk with hubby in the park and was in a great mood. Came home, pressed on boobs and guess what? No pain. Nothing. :( I think AF is flying in. Why is she so cruel? Why does she like to torment me like that? I am not on clomid and my natural cycles have a max 12 day LP with spotting on day 12. I am now day 13. So mean.


----------



## raelynn

I'm right there with you MK! This was our last chance for a natural cycle so I was hoping by some miracle it would work out but I'm not devastated since I know we'll be moving forward with IVF. Hopefully for you the delay is a good thing and your BFP is coming!

What is the next step for you, still waiting on testing?


----------



## Chatnoir

Hi ladies, af arrived for me today aswell :( ...... Glad u are now on ur way Rae!


----------



## mk8

Tinged cm upon wipe now. I'm fed up.


----------



## raelynn

Wow...our cycles synched up. Even with me and my crazy long ones :) Hoping you ladies get some answers really soon! FS appointment is in a few days for you, Chat, right?


----------



## Chatnoir

Yep on Thursday, just want it to be here already! Had it booked for 6months! And it has been the longest six months!!! Just hope we don't have to wait ages for tests to be done.


----------



## raelynn

I know how you feel with the waiting for an appointment. It took me 6 months to get a new patient appointment with my obgyn but I really wanted her since she was recommended highly by my primary doctor (she delivered her 3 children) and she's an obgyn so she can deliver babies too. Definitely worth the weight. She is awesome!

If your FS is anything like mine, the very first thing they will do is get you set up for any testing they still need to run so you shouldn't have to wait long to start getting things checked out.


----------



## Chatnoir

Well we are nhs so we could have to wait for atleast 6 weeks for appointments, and we don't really get to pick the consultant we have. But on the plus side we don't have to pay anything!


----------



## raelynn

Our fertility specialist doctor was assigned to us too, we only got to pick the facility and they assigned whatever doctor was available. Ours has been great so far though so no complaints here. Only on more day and then hopefully you'll have a plan for moving forward!

We're going back to Hubby's home state today for a picnic with his friends. Should be fun. I'm hoping AF doesn't make me too crabby since we'll be in the car for 2 hours there and 2 hours back.


----------



## Chatnoir

I was back in my home town today too, had lovely sun shine and time with my lovely nieces! Hope u had a relaxing weekend the rest of you xx


----------



## raelynn

It was great seeing all hubby's friends again today! One of his friends just recently had a baby and we all took turns passing the little one around. Oh, I so can't wait until we have our own. So precious! 

Do you guys go through up and down cycles emotionally too? Some days I am just so down because it just isn't fair that some people can get pregnant when they aren't even trying and those of us who want it so bad can't. But then I have days like today where I am just so hopeful and excited. I know the wait has been so hard but I just can't wait to get started on my IVF cycle now and hoping that we get our little miracle bundle at the end of it.


----------



## mk8

Hi girls

Oh I know what you mean about the emotional ups and downs. I was down on sat after spotting. Just soooo frustrating. Glad you had an up though Rae.

Chat, glad you enjoyed the sunshine too.

I wanted your opinion ladies... I had v light spotting sat, heavier spotting yest in the day and a small amount of bright red blood at 11pm last night. Af here properly today. Is today day 1 or yesterday? Reason I ask is I need to ring for an hsg today and I don't know when to book it for. I should do it by next tues (5 June) but this fri (1 June) I think I might still be spotting. Mon 4 jun and tues 5 jun is a public holiday do nobody does it! Weds 6 jun is day 11 if I count yest as day 1. Is day 11 bad to do an hsg? Ah


----------



## Chatnoir

Hey mk, I would say today was day 1. I'm not sure though when an hag should be done so maybe give them a call and ask them when is best? Hope u get it booked in before holiday weekend! 
Rae- I am like that too! Always up and down. I loved seeing my nieces yesterday but got depressed on the way home cos we just don't know what is gonna happen. And that's what I hate, the not knowing! We are also desperate to move but cos of the markets etc I dont know when it will be possible so we kind of fill like we are stuck when we want to move forward. 
Gonna be hard to get through this week I think, as Thursday gets nearer and nearer I'm just gonna get more anxious. 
Funny how it seems to be just us 3 left and we are all on very similar paths, I really hope we all have good luck!!!! 
Xx


----------



## raelynn

MK - You count day 1 as the first day of full flow before 6pm (since there is a lot of stuff that has to be done on certain cycle days they define it for you for IVF) So, today would be your CD1. My obgyn told me they need to do an HSG between CD7-11 (they don't want you to be bleeding or ovulating yet so it has to fit in that window) You should be fine on Weds June 6 or Thursday June 7.

Chat - I know what you mean about being stuck. We're really wanting to move soon to make it easier to travel to family and friends and also to be in a house where we can raise our family. We're using all this down time to put our house in moving order but everything is kind of hanging in the balance. We can't even plan end of the year trips or things for next year since we won't know if I'll be pregnant or if we'll have a baby by then. 

Hopefully this just means the tree of us get things figured out soon and we have BFPs in our near future!

Chat - Hopefully this week flies by. I thought last week was going to take forever since I was so anxious for AF to show but once I got into it it moved pretty quickly. I saw someone suggest in another thread to plan a bunch of stuff to get through the TWW so I might do that in the TWW after IVF. Things like shopping, get your hair done, massage. I'll be prepping for our cruise so I'll probably jam it all into those 2 weeks so I have no time to think.

MK - Hope your HSG goes well when you get it all set up!


----------



## mk8

Hello ladies!

Thanks for your support, information etc etc. such stars. 

Things are moving forward for all of us- great stuff! Rae- so what's the next key date for you? 

Chat- best Of luck with your appointment! :) have you got specific qs in mind to ask? Do you have any qs for us?

I booked my hsg for next weds- day 10 according to raes info! :) on Nhs too so free! Yay! Helpful as I have to pay for any treatment. I'm hoping my bfp arrives with minimal assistance but also trying to gather info on costs and procedures so I can budget and understand how much time off is required. We can do this girls!


----------



## raelynn

I'm just doing birth control for 20 days or so now. I call my nurse back on June 5th to get our calendar made up so we know dates for each set of fertility drugs, testing, egg retrieval, and embryo transfer


----------



## mk8

What day of bcp are you on rae? You can do this!


----------



## raelynn

I'm on day 1 of bcp today


----------



## mk8

Hope everybody's in good spirits!


----------



## raelynn

Still waiting to get our schedule for IVF...always waiting. Can the 5th get here already?


----------



## mk8

Oh I know what you mean Rae. I have my hsg on weds 6 jun. I managed to get a cancellation with the fs to discuss my results so it's been moved from dec to aug 22. Much better but still a 3 month wait to get my results. Ridiculous. So I plan to request a copy of my results to take to a private clinic to get some info.


----------



## Chatnoir

Hey ladies,
First appointment today..... So nervous about it! I'm dreading that he will want to start with just another blood test and SA and nothing else. I don't want to wait anymore :(


----------



## mk8

Good luck chat!


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey girlies. Forgive me for not going too far back in the thread to catch up!!

Chat - good luck! Keep us posted. 

Mk - sounds like a plan, gotta get things moving!

Rae - hope you get the process started very soon. 

:dust: :hugs:


----------



## raelynn

Good luck today Chat!

MK - They actually gave me the results of the HSG while it was going on so maybe you'll get that too. We had a follow up to discuss but I already knew things were all good. They let me watch the screen and explained everything.

Lisa - How are you doing? Hope things are still going well!


----------



## mk8

Hi Lisa, how are you?

Rae- I'm hoping they will tell me my tubes are ok on the day but I also want my consultation ASAP to discuss my other results and the way forward. Here's hoping!


----------



## mk8

Hi Lisa, how are you?

Rae- I'm hoping they will tell me my tubes are ok on the day but I also want my consultation ASAP to discuss my other results and the way forward. Here's hoping!


----------



## raelynn

I totally agree! I'm always anxious to move forward :) Like right now I'm just ready to be done with the birth control round and actually do something. Hopefully you get some answers soon and I hope your HSG goes smoothly!


----------



## mk8

Thanks Rae :). I'm trying to stay positive. No matter what, I'm going to do whatever it takes to get my bfp!


----------



## raelynn

I feel the same MK!

This birth control is giving me some nasty side effects. I'll be so glad when it is done! I've been breaking out the last couple days and today I have been sick to my stomach literally all day. Good thing today was my work from home day so I could just lay down on the couch most of the day. My boobs are sore again too. Ugh!


----------



## mk8

Ah rae hang in there! Do all ladies need to be on bcp for 20 days pre ivf?


----------



## raelynn

It depends what protocol you are on. I'll be doing the long lupron protocol so it includes a round of BC to quite everything down before stimming. It is probably a good idea for me since I have PCOS and last time they scanned me I had a bunch of cysts. BC tends to regulate you and give the cysts a chance to go down. It is really tedious though. Even though we've started, I feel like I'm not doing much of anything right now, just waiting.

Once we get started things are going to be moving pretty quickly though. I still have to squeeze my mock transfer in before I start on lupron injections. So, once our nurse gets back and makes up our schedule it'll probably be a little crazy.


----------



## Chatnoir

Hey ladies, 
Didn't get time to logon yesterday owing to a massive migraine, must be from all the stress!!!
Anyway..... Had my appointment yesterday afternoon and I had a blood test, chlymidia test and I am being scheduled for a hsg and scan. I was really shocked, I thought it would allbe alot slower then that!!
I have an appointment booked for the 2nd august to review my results, so just got to wait for hsg and scan appointments to come in the post. I will then decide whether to tell my team leader or not. 

Now I get to look forward to the long jubilee weekend!!! Yay


----------



## mk8

Hi chat, so glad that things are moving on for u. 

What bloods did they do? Hopefully the hsg happens soon. When's your cd1-10?


----------



## Chatnoir

Not sure what exactly the blood tests were for, but they had to be done between day 2-6.....as luck would have it I was on day 6!!!
I saw in the form they were testing for FS, lsh and ruebella..., plus some other stuff?


----------



## raelynn

Sounds like they combined the hormone level blood test with the infectious disease test. You have to be tested for both before things like IUI or IVF. Did they let you know what your plan would be yet or just waiting for the test results first?


----------



## Chatnoir

Gotta wait for test results. Then see what comes of them! He was happy with hubbys SA test from last year so looks like its all on me!
Can't wait to get my appointment letter through but with the bank holiday they prob won't come till end of next week.


----------



## KendraNoell

good luck :) :)


----------



## raelynn

Day two of horrible side effects from these pills! Hoping things calm down soon. Is it Tuesday yet? :)

Chat - Did they tell you when the results would be back in? I know for us it took about 3 weeks which seemed like forever at the time.

I went out shopping with my mom and sis today and got some stuff for our upcoming cruise! I'm excited! Hopefully there will be something else to be excited about before we go to!


----------



## Chatnoir

Yeah got a results appt for august 2nd which doesnt seem to far away :)

Hope the side effects of the bcp calm down for u Rae x


----------



## Chatnoir

I have a dilemma! Waiting for my hsg appointment to come through, and it should be this month or next. But I am coming up to my ovulation and we are meant to abstain from trying before the hsg, so do you think we should he of trying this month just in case?


----------



## mk8

Chat, did your fs not say you had to do the hsg days 1-10 of your cycle?


----------



## Chatnoir

He said it had to be done in a certain point of my cycle but didn't say what that certain point is! Think he said someone would call me? We will give things ago then this month as I am passed day 10.


----------



## raelynn

Yeah, Chat, you should be fine. They do HSGs at the beginning of your cycle before you would ovulate. 

I talked to our nurse today (a couple times). They were originally going to set my egg retrieval day for July 17 but that wouldn't work with our cruise so I called back and asked if it was at all possible to do the first week of July. The dates have to be approved by someone higher up at the fertility center so we're waiting for approval but she said she'd try to get us in. Hopefully it all works out. I'll get an email with our official calendar once everything gets approved. I'm trying oh so hard to be patient :)

I have to call in and book my mock embryo transfer with the appointment department tomorrow. Basically an HSG but with saline instead of dye.


----------



## Chatnoir

Hope your new dates get approved rae! That will be so exciting!!

Got letter through today from hospital for the hsg, saying I need to call them on day one of my next cycle. :) 

Just gotta wait for the other scan to come through.


----------



## Chatnoir

Yay just gotta call from hospital to book my ultrasound scan! Booked for the 25th. Now I need to decide what to tell work!


----------



## raelynn

Yay Chat! Glad you have your us booked! I always just told work I had to take off for a doctor's appointment.

MK - How are things going for you?

I played phone tag with our nurse some more today. Poor hubby works from home and he's been playing messenger service for us. Our plan of the 1st week of July has some issues because if we run into the 4th for egg retrieval our fertility center will be staffed but urologist probably won't be so that causes problems if we need a TESE. Also the beta tests (if I end up pregnant) would run into our cruise. Our nurse said if we were vacationing on land it would be ok because we could get the beta done at another hospital but we'll be on a ship so that isn't possible. So I did my begging again and asked if there was any way to push it forward a week (end of June) and again the fertility clinic says that will be fine but our urologist had said they didn't want to do another TESE until July. Our last meeting with the urologist he said he just wanted to wait at least 3 months and June 21 would be the 3 month mark so nurse said she would call them and ask. So, more waiting for me. Praying the urologist is agreeable to the new dates. I would love to get started right away but if not at least I know I tried everything!


----------



## Chatnoir

Good luck Rae, sounds like they are doing all they can to get in ASAP! Hope you hear back soon.
I can say I have drs appointments but they are entitled to know what for, 3 hospital appointments within a few weeks I'm sure they will be worried something is wrong. I am quite close with a few of my work colleagues so not to sure I want to lie but I don't want it to be all around the office. 
I'll see how things are with booking the appointments into my work calendar but if lots of people are off then I may need to say something.


----------



## mk8

Hi girls

Rae- living the pro activity. Hopefully the earlier dates will work for the clinic and urologist! Keep us posted. 

Chat- yay to ultrasound appt. what to tell work... Dentist? Wading machine broke so you need to wait for the repair co in the morning? Or boiler gone? Tap gone? How late for work will you be?


----------



## Chatnoir

Appointments are in the afternoon and I work in the city so will have to leave at middayfor each one.


----------



## Chatnoir

Had a meeting with my team leader and told her I needed time for appts and why and she was fine about it. She won't say anything to my manager so all should be fine :) 
I can now relax on my holiday knowing that when I get back we will be on our way to hopefully getting things sorted!! Yay

Rae- did u hear back from the nurse? X


----------



## raelynn

Haven't heard anything yet. Just wish I knew one way or the other.

I talked with hubby last night and he agrees with me...we both think the urologist is going to be a stickler for dates and not let us move it forward. Its just hard not knowing if things are going to be crazy do everything now or if we have another month to wait.


----------



## raelynn

Well, we got the early dates :) I start next week!


----------



## mk8

Hurrah Rae! Cheering you on over here.


----------



## raelynn

Thanks MK! It is going to be a crazy next few weeks! I have my mock transfer Monday, Baseline Blood and ultrasound Wednesday, injection class Thursday, and Saturday I should be starting stims if everything goes well. Egg retrieval is scheduled for 6/28 but could change depending on how I react to the drugs.

Any news for either of you?


----------



## KendraNoell

Good luck *hugs* are you excited or what?


----------



## raelynn

I'm very excited and nervous too. I can't believe everything is happening so quickly. I'm trying not to get too excited since it could all be cancelled if they find anything wrong during the mock transfer or baseline blood test.


----------



## Chatnoir

Wow that's so exciting rae! Hope eveything goes to plan for you!


----------



## raelynn

Thanks!


----------



## mk8

raelynn said:


> Thanks MK! It is going to be a crazy next few weeks! I have my mock transfer Monday, Baseline Blood and ultrasound Wednesday, injection class Thursday, and Saturday I should be starting stims if everything goes well. Egg retrieval is scheduled for 6/28 but could change depending on how I react to the drugs.
> 
> Any news for either of you?

Good luck Rae! Question... what is a mock transfer exactly? What's the point. I am getting such an education from these forums! And what are stims? Fingers crossed everything works out well for you. COME ON BABY!


----------



## raelynn

Mock transfer is my mock embryo transfer and sonohysterogram. The mock embryo transfer is basically a test run. They want everything to go smoothly when they're actually transferring the embryos so they put in the catheter and measure everything ahead of time. Then shoot in saline solution to take a picture of the uterus. Its very similar to an hsg but with saline instead of dye.

Stims is just short for stimulation drugs.

Nervous about tomorrow but hopefully it all goes well.


----------



## mk8

Good luck Rae!


----------



## raelynn

I had my mock transfer today and my doctor said everything was 'not just good but great' he said it will be a very easy transfer. It was very quick, I had some slight cramping, nothing worse than AF, and then it was done. He gave me a print out of my uterus for being a good patient LOL! Hopefully nothing crazy pops up on the baseline blood work and ultrasound on Wednesday so I can start stims on Saturday. I got a confirmation from the insurance today that they'll be delivering my meds on Wednesday too.


----------



## mk8

Well done Rae!


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh Rae I'm so excited for you!! Can't wait until the real thing!! :thumbup:


----------



## raelynn

Thanks! I'm really excited too! I can't wait to get going! My birthday is tomorrow and I go in super early in the morning to get my baseline ultrasound and blood work to make sure everything is ok to start. Hopefully it all goes well! 

Lisa - How is the little one? Feeling any movement?

MK - Did you go in for your HSG already? How did it go?


----------



## mk8

Gosh im fed up...this is the umpteenth time ive posted- bnb keeps losing it! 

So quickly...

How r u doing lisa?

Rae, happy bday for tomo. Hope this is your last as a non mum :)

Had my hsg. They said no result on the day before the procedure. Hsg was quick n painless. When they were doing it the woman behind the screen taking pics said something my right tube but not sure if good or bad - maybe just wanted take a pic of it, that the dye had gone through or that the dye wasnt through yet? It was quick so im trying to be hopeful. They said i could bd asap. I have my nhs appt to discuss my results (bloods scan hsg) end aug so i opted for a copy of my results and have booked to see a private doc. I will no doubt be posting my results here later this week so we can play doctors! Lol


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey girls I'm doing good! Can't believe I'm halfway! :saywhat:

Rae - Yup Ive been feeling movement for about a week and a half now, it's so wierd! Haha. Little alien in there!

Mk - Glad your hsg went well. From what I've read, I think if your tube is blocked it tends to be more painful as the dye pushes through. So I'm sure you're fine. It took a bit of work to get the dye to go through one of my tubes too, but it was just cause of the angle I guess, I had to roll onto my side to get it moving. You must be so relieved to have it over with!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh and happy early birthday Rae!! :hugs:


----------



## raelynn

Thats great Lisa! I can't wait to be preggers!

MK - I agree with Lisa. I've also heard it hurts if your tubes are blocked. I'm sure everything is fine!


----------



## raelynn

Baseline came back all clear! I start injections Saturday! I'm so crazy nervous but really excited we're on our way. Praying so hard that this works for us because it is insanely expensive. I feel for couples going through this with no insurance coverage! Ours pays 50% and we're still racking up the bills! I got all my meds today but they forgot the trigger meds. Boo :( I'm already overwhelmed by all the meds and I accidentally closed my sharps container which is not supposed to reopen tonight with nothing inside it! Luckily hubby pried the lid back open with some pliers.


----------



## mk8

Best of luck Rae!!!!! Keep us posted. I hope this is it for you.

Well I got my results from my various tests this morning:
blood tests seem ok.
- Disease screening all fine 
- tsh 0.6 (normal 0.35- 5)
- Free t4 14.4 (normal 9-22). Report comment: euthyroid 
- prolactin 300 (normal <1000)
- lh 1.4
- fsh 4.1 
- progesterone 27 nmol 
Transvaginal ultrasound
- uterus is Av (anteverted?) normal sized and regular cavity.
- et 7mm (what is this??) 
- right ovary measures 30x22x23 and left one is 28x12x19 (why us left so much smaller?) 
Hsg 
- slightly irregular uterine cavity possibly due to submucosal fibroids. (argh!!! What does this mean????)
- both tubes fill and spill 

My concerns are my lh fsh ratio, the euthyroid comment and odd shaped uterine cavity. Hmmmmm. Any advice ladies?


----------



## mk8

Best of luck Rae!!!!! Keep us posted. I hope this is it for you.

Well I got my results from my various tests this morning:
blood tests seem ok.
- Disease screening all fine 
- tsh 0.6 (normal 0.35- 5)
- Free t4 14.4 (normal 9-22). Report comment: euthyroid 
- prolactin 300 (normal <1000)
- lh 1.4
- fsh 4.1 
- progesterone 27 nmol 
Transvaginal ultrasound
- uterus is Av (anteverted?) normal sized and regular cavity.
- et 7mm (what is this??) 
- right ovary measures 30x22x23 and left one is 28x12x19 (why us left so much smaller?) 
Hsg 
- slightly irregular uterine cavity possibly due to submucosal fibroids. (argh!!! What does this mean????)
- both tubes fill and spill 

My concerns are my lh fsh ratio, the euthyroid comment and odd shaped uterine cavity. Hmmmmm. Any advice ladies?


----------



## raelynn

I think Lisa had something with fibroids. Maybe she can comment there.

For the fsh/lh level, my obgyn told me the lh is usually supposed to be lower that fsh, if they're switched then it could indicate PCOS. Mine tend to switch from regular to PCOS levels. So yours are probably still good.

I think euthyroid just means you have normal thyroid function, not hyperthyroidism or hypothyroidism.

No idea what ET stands for here, maybe the thickness of your lining? That is usually measured in mm


Had my injection class today. Man there is a lot of stuff to remember to mix up these meds and prepare them for injection. Luckily they gave us packets with all the instructions too. I'm sure I'll be relying on the instructions a lot! Also found out that my trigger meds were left out on purpose since they're only good for a limited amount of time so they'll order them for me once we see how I'm reacting to the stimulant injections.


----------



## mk8

Ooooo that is so exciting Rae. Hope everything goes well! :) Are you also finding time to relax?

Good point on the fibroid front. Lisa- what kinda fibroid did you have and how was it removed again? Hope alls well with the bump today.


----------



## Lisa92881

Good memory Rae, I was just about to comment. :)

When I had my hsg the results showed polyps or fibriods, with an hsg they aren't able to determine which. (You could figure out which with an ultrasound.) Mine turned out to be polyps, which grow on the uterine wall. Fibroids can grow from the outside, into the uterus, which make them harder to remove. So I had a hysteroscopy/D&C to investigate and remove them. It was a super easy surgery, I was in and out in I think an hour, maybe 2. You get put under, but you're fine a few hours later. I was just tired later that night, and a bit crampy that night and the next day, but after that was fine. I really think that was a huge factor in why I hadn't gotten pregnant. Depending on where the polyps/fibroids are, it can affect implantation, so the egg might get fertilized, but then can't implant. I had my surgery in December, and got pregnant my second cycle after that. 

I'm not sure about any of the other stuff, sorry. :shrug: Did my other info make sense?? Let me know if you want any more info. 

Rae - Wishing you soooo much luck. Glad the trigger was left out on purpose, and you have a packet of info from your class. I'd be reading it over and over! Were there a few other girls in the class? Oh, and I giggled at the mental picture of your hubby prying open the sharps container! :haha: Good job Mr. Rae!


----------



## mk8

Yes good job indeed Rae. I just got off the phone with my friend who has given birth to a healthy IVF baby :) She insists on staying stress free (well dont we all... harder said than done right? But I know what she means. Try really hard to chillax- I hope that your head is filled with happy, positive thoughts until you see your BFP!!! It's going to happen!)

Lisa- thanks for responding. You are FAB! The information was very helpful. I am not sure what to think really. My transvaginal ultrasounds (and I have had two) say that everything looks OK and I have a normal sized uterus with a regular cavity. The HSG however says that I have a slightly irregular uterine cavity possibly due to submucosal fibroids. 

Do I have a weird cavity? Do I now? IIt's possibly submuco fibroids? Well what if it isn't? Can it be polyps etc? Who knows! My friend said to try to get a really good surgeon to remove the fibroids (if I have them) to avoid adhesions. I wonder whether you found that hysteroscopy's could cause complications? Glad to hear that it was OK though.


----------



## Lisa92881

I hadn't heard about complications from hysteroscopies. But to be honest I didn't research too much cause I didn't want to freak myself out. I do know that my obgyn is the one who did the surgery, and she said that if she got in there and it was polyps, she would remove them, but if it was fibroids, she would need to call in another doctor who was more familiar with that type of surgery since it involves cutting through the uterus. (I was at a hospital specilializing in women's health/labor/delivery/etc....so she was just assuming that she'd be able to find someone. Haha.) I think polyps are a lot more common though. Plus, if youre transvag u/s haven't shown anything, it might just be a fluke thing, and maybe it's nothing. When will you get a chance to meet with your dr?


----------



## mk8

I hope it was a fluke. But what are the odds? I meet with the private doc (costing me a fortune) on Monday morning. But I still want to meet the NHS doc (for a second opinion if nothing else) at the end of Aug. However, if the private doc suggests treatment/further tests, I don't want to hang about for a couple of months you know? Not sure what to do there. I may ring the NHS doc to see if she has any views on that - hopefully she will provide some guidance. I dont really want to shell out more ££ for a second opinion. I hope that the private doc on Monday offers some useful info. THe report from the hospital on the HSG is so brief. It literally says what I said above. No piccies, no further info, nothing! The private clinic I am going to are affiliated with the NHS hospital though so they can relatively easily request info from the NHS hospital if they need additional info. All this waiting SUCKS!


----------



## raelynn

Lisa - There was a whole group of us in the class today. We practiced drawing up the meds, mixing, priming the needles, and injecting into little rubber pads. My sis went with me since she's going to do my trigger shot (she's so awesome). Hubby is as nervous around needles as me and the thought of him being nervous while giving me the big intramuscular injection made me more nervous so my sis will. 

MK - I really hope the private doc gets things figured out for you. I'm so sick of all the waiting to so I know how you feel wanting to have answers sooner rather than later. I'm dreading the 2ww. I may go insane. 

I'm trying to relax but it is hard. This week has been filled with appointments and other IVF stuff. But, I have tomorrow off and hubby and I are going to an amusement park to do all the crazy rides I won't be able to do for a while :) I really really hope we get lucky on our first round of IVF. I don't know if we're up for another round, financially or emotionally so we may have to consider our options if it comes to that.


----------



## raelynn

I made it through my first injections tonight. I actually didn't even feel the needle at all for either of them. I felt the menopur going in but it didn't burn like it does for some people. Hubby took me out for ice cream afterwards for getting through it :) Hopefully only 9 more days to go if I respond well.


----------



## mk8

Well done Rae!


----------



## Lisa92881

Awesome!! One down!! Glad it didn't hurt too much. Just rember, it's all worth it!! :thumbup:


----------



## raelynn

Yeah, I was crazy nervous but it was no big deal. I'll have blood work on Monday and find out when my next blood and ultrasound appointment will be for monitoring (probably Wednesday)


----------



## mk8

Hey Rae- well done you! So they don't tell u at the start when u need to get us and blood work done? Hope this is it hun!

HOw are the rest of you? 

I had my private fertility appt yest. Useful! 

I took my results (done on th NHS) to him. HSG said I had a "slightly irregular uterine cavity, possibly due to submucosal fibroids". Doc said that the HSG isn't great at differentiating betw polyps and fibroids. The "irregular" could be due to a fold (???). HSG is great for checking tubes though. As a next step he suggested further tests - an "aqua scan"/"saline ultrasound" (same thing diff names). Basically like the HSG but they put saline solution in you and use ultrasound for imaging. It is great at differentiating between polyps and fibroids apparently. Unfortunately it is highly unlikely this will be covered on the NHS. It will cost me a few hundred pounds but I think it makes sense to do this. I think I will do this at The private clunic as a fertility specialist can view it and let me know how it affects me fertility wise. He said polyps have to be removed (and thus may be covered by my medical insurance). Fibroid removal not so sure as my private medical doesn't cover fertility related issues and from what I have read online, docs seem to recommend you leave fibroids. There is a 3% chance that polyps are cancerous and I am kinda freaking! I asked the impact of surgery (for fibroids or polyps) on fertility. Doc said that there is a risk of adhesions, which will hamper fertility but he said that is something I will need to discuss with the consultant and I will need to ask for a specialist. Scan has to be done days 6-12 and I am on day 22 (I think) right now. 

Lisa- can you tell me more about your polyp removal? Was it done by a gynae doc or one with fertility specialism? 

I also need more bloods (my count looked weird), Amh test.


----------



## Chatnoir

Hey ladies!!
I have been on holiday the past week but just caught up on everyone's news.
Rae- u must be so excited!!! I am excited for you!! Really hope everything goes well for you.
Mk- glad u got the results for your hsg! Boo to more tests though that sucks!

Lisa- my god half way through already, that madness! X

Hope I didn't miss anyone. Xxx


----------



## raelynn

Chat - Glad you had a great holiday!

MK - I had a saline ultrasound done (they include it with the mock embryo transfer). It was no big deal. Getting the catheter in was the worst part but, for me at least, it was a lot less crampy than my HSG. So glad you got someone to look over your results and help you out with your next steps.

They don't tell you when your scans will be ahead of time during the stimulation phase of IVF. It's a day to day decision based on how you are responding to the medication. I respond very quickly and easily so I've been in for 2 blood tests and one ultrasound this week. I get a rest day tomorrow and I'll be back in again on Thursday. My arms are getting sore and bruised from all the blood tests but it'll be worth it in the end. I had my already low doses of meds lowered to even smaller amounts yesterday since I responded so fast. I had a total of 27 follicles counted at my ultrasound today but they didn't give me any measurements. They must be developing well though because I'm supposed to start another injection in the morning to keep me from ovulating up until I get my trigger shot. Hopefully only a week to go now. I'm feeling a bit bloated and getting some ovulation type pain now with all the follicles growing.


----------



## Lisa92881

mk - My surgery was done by my regular obgyn, but at the hospital, since it's under anesthesia. If it had been fibriods, she was going to have to call in another dr. What else can I tell you, hmmm. I think I wrote most details in my other post, but let me know what else you're wondering. The chances of them being cancerous are so small, I wouldn't even worry about it. So your doctor wants to determine if they are polyps or fibriods before decided if you're going to remove them? My dr didn't seem concerned which they were, she wanted them out either way. I would confirm that before doing the saline ultrasound, if you have to pay for it out of pocket. 

Rae - Enjoy your day of rest tomorrow, you must be so overwhelmed with appts!

Chat - Hope you had a great trip! I know, I can't believe I'm already 21 weeks, it's crazy!! How's everything with you??


----------



## Chatnoir

Only relised this morning I have my internal ultrasound on Monday! Thought it was in July for some reason! Little excited that everything is moving along. Af is due from tomorrow so shouldn't be long till I can book my hsg!


----------



## Lisa92881

Woohoo!


----------



## raelynn

That's great Chat! Moving right along!

So for me, I'm just hanging out. My scans have been good so far and they're keeping me on the same low doses of meds so it must be working. I'm getting anxious to know when the end is so my life can stop revolving around injections. I have one as soon as I wake up now and 2 in the evening. It is getting a bit tiresome to have to keep poking myself but hopefully it all pays off! Next blood test and scan is on Saturday so hopefully at that point they can tell me when I'm expected to do the trigger shot since it was originally scheduled for Tuesday.


----------



## Chatnoir

Af arrived this morning, so tomorrow I can book my hsg!!! 
Hoping at this rate I will be able to move my results appointment forward!


----------



## raelynn

Hooray Chat! Hopefully they let you move things up so you can get going!

I had another scan Saturday and my follicles are getting large enough to measure now. I had several measuring 10mm and they counted 33 total so I should get plenty of eggs! I'm hoping they'll keep growing and I can trigger sometime this week still.


----------



## Chatnoir

33!!! Wow that's amazing Rae!!


----------



## mk8

Wow Rae. Super ovulation! Heheh.

Good luck tomorrow chat. Af arrived for me too so was a bit bummed. But in to my next test- an aqua scan- transvaginal ultrasound where the squirt saline into me (like dye during hsg).


----------



## raelynn

mk - I had the saline sonogram as one of the tests before IVF. For me it was actually easier than the HSG, less crampy at least. But I've heard it also depends on the doctor. I didn't even take any muscle relaxers before this one and it was totally fine. Good luck with yours!

Super ovulation is right! That is pretty much the idea behind IVF. Get a bunch of eggs, fertilize them, put a couple back in and freeze the rest. I'm hoping we have enough sperm to fertilize a few so we can freeze some in case this round doesn't work and also for when we want another baby but we'll have to wait and see. I'm starting to feel a bit crampy in my ovaries with so many follicles growing.


----------



## pent

Hi are you ttc number 3...I am new just joined two hours ago... Trying to conceive my 3rd


----------



## raelynn

Hi and welcome pent! I think most of us are ttc our first here but you are certainly welcome to join us


----------



## Chatnoir

internal ultrasound all done, and everything was fine! No polyps, no fibroids no endo etc all perfect!
Hsg has been booked for next tuesday.Glad I told my team leader now cos i have to have the whole day off for the HSG!

On another note, has anyone heard Ed Sheerans Small bumps?? i just heard it on the radio and i was in tears!!!!!


----------



## raelynn

Glad everything went well chat! I haven't heard of small bumps but will look into it now.

I am anxiously awaiting my IVF plan since my follicles are maturing nicely and my estradiol level shot up to 1628 today. I figure my trigger shot should be sometime this week so I'm hoping I will find out when soon! I'm up to every day monitoring now so I go back in tomorrow.


----------



## Lisa92881

Great news chat!!! All that worry about polyps/fibroids for nothing! Silly doctors. 

Good luck tomorrow Rae sounds like things are moving along nicely!


----------



## mk8

Yay chat- i have my saline ultrasound next weds. Heres hoping everythings ok for me too. 

Now on to the hsg for u.


----------



## raelynn

Hey ladies. How is everyone doing?

I went in for my egg retrieval this morning and they got 15 eggs. Surgery went really well and recovery has been really easy so far today. Almost no pain unless I'm really twisting around. I'm so very excited! Husband's frozen sperm sample from previous operation made it as well so he didn't have to get another operation. We should get our fertilization report tomorrow and, as long as we have healthy embryos, they'll be transferring 1 or 2 back on Monday or Wednesday.


----------



## mk8

Oh Rae, that is such fabulous news. Good news on this thread this week. Chat's scans came back great. You have super ovaries and produced 15 (WOW!) eggs. Simply amazing. Well done you and Mr Rae for having some super sperm - they survived being frozen. My goodness, it's all rather amazing isn't it? Out of curiosity, what dosage of drugs were you on? My friend had a successful IVF cycle and they "only" retrieved 5.


----------



## raelynn

I was on really low doses for the drugs because I have PCOS which made me a high responder. Since PCOS tends to create tons of follicles even on regular cycles (which turn into cysts) they were more worried about over stimulating me. So, they did a wonderful job with 15 - not too low, not too high.

Doses were: 112.5 gonal f/75 menopur -day 1 and 2, 75 gonal f/75 menopur - day 3-11, 150 gonal f/75 menopur -day 12. I also started ganirelix to suppress ovulation pretty early at day 4


----------



## Chatnoir

Wow Rae that is amazing!!!! Keep my fingers crossed for you this week for a successful
Transfer and bfp!!!!
I'm in Devon for a wedding this weekend so gonna have a good weekend before my hsg on Tuesday x


----------



## Chatnoir

Wow Rae that is amazing!!!! Keep my fingers crossed for you this week for a successful
Transfer and bfp!!!!
I'm in Devon for a wedding this weekend so gonna have a good weekend before my hsg on Tuesday x


----------



## raelynn

Well ladies. Out of the 15 eggs we retrieved, 2 fertilized normally (2 abnormally and they won't use those) so we had 2 little embryos growing. This morning (day3) one was a 4 cell, the other was a 7 cell and we transferred both back today. Just hoping our little ones implant now and keep growing!


----------



## KendraNoell

yay that sounds so promising!!!


----------



## Chatnoir

Yay rae!!! Baby dust to you!!! How long till you can test? X


----------



## raelynn

My blood test is scheduled for July 13th but I may test on my own a couple days before then just to see. They don't like you to test ahead of time since the trigger shot also produces a positive test so I have to wait until that's out of my system.


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh Rae I'm hoping and praying for you!!!


----------



## Chatnoir

HSG---- check! All done and clear! 
So what can happen now!! Think we will be diagnosed with unexplained infertility, or would they do more tests? X


----------



## Lisa92881

Great news chat! If the HSG didn't show anything, most likely the dr will suggest Clomid....even though you already ovulate, it can "strengthen" ovulation. Yay!


----------



## raelynn

Glad everything went well Chat! Lisa's right. They normally suggest clomid first and then move to IUI if that doesn't work.


----------



## Chatnoir

Do u really think he will? 
Been reading up and if we are labelled as unexplained then we will have to be trying for three years before we can get nhs funding! 
Got quite upset this evening thinking about it all.


----------



## Lisa92881

Ohh, I'm not sure how things work with the nhs?? :shrug: Hope you can get things moving soon! When is your next appt??


----------



## Chatnoir

Not until the 3rd August, tried to move it forward but couldn't.


----------



## mk8

Hi chat- great news! Clomid should be ok on the Nhs- you won't need to wait 3yrs. Prescription costs £7! But before you do, do you know if you o every month and what your progesterone nos are? My private fs said the Nhs live to prescribe clomid when you're ovulating already and he doesn't get it. Whilst it can increase the number of eggs, it can thin your lining. If you go on clomid- make sure you're monitored. Even the Nhs fs was surprised my gp presvribed clomid without monitoring so stick your heels in there.


----------



## annie00

Hi ladies.. I haven't been on here in forever I actually lost this thread..... Anyways how is everyone? Baby is measuring 19 weeks it's a girl!!!


----------



## Chatnoir

It more the IVF I would have to wait 3 years for, I didn't think I would be prescribe clomid as I ovulate ok, as far my blood tests show. What kind of monitoring would I have?


----------



## mk8

Annie- congrats! So happy for you. Remind me, how long had you been trying and was it au naturalle? Congrats again! 

Chat- I was referring to monitoring if they put you on clomid. The 2nd Aug isnt too far away. I say enjoy BDing in the mean time as the HSG is meant to make you super fertile! :)


----------



## Chatnoir

Last night hubby and I were talking about eveything (ttc etc) and he started getting really upset and finally opened up about how stressed out and worried he is with everything. He's never been very good at talking about his feelings hence why we still haven't told his parents. He went to the drs this morning as its starting to affect him physically.... Feels tired, run down etc. dr thinks its all anxiety related which I think aswel. 
I hate all of this! I hate what ttc does to people and on one really understands unless they are living too! 
We are going to oh's parents tonight to tell them, then atleast he has someone else to open up to, think it helps talking to someone outside the situation.
Anyway ladies hope you are coping better then me and hubby are and wish & pray that we all get our BFP's soon xx


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh chat I'm so sorry. Reading that just made me cry. I'm glad hubby opened up to you, and I think it will be good for him to tell his parents too. It's such a hard thing to go though, and it's even harder when all your feelings are bottled up inside. :hugs: Hang in there chick it will happen.


----------



## KendraNoell

I think hubby opening up to you is going to help you both more through this journey. It's the thing that bonds the two of you... having to struggle together... so when you DO conceive (and you must always believe you will!) it will be such a treasure for the both of you and will solidify you for life.


----------



## Chatnoir

Thanks ladies you are all such a great support! Told his mum last night she said the dreaded words "just try to relax!" arrrhhhh.
Thank god it's Friday!!! Soooo just need a relaxing weekend xx


----------



## mk8

Hi chat hope you and hubby are feeling better today. Reading your post made me think about how my dh is feeling too. For me, I think I've been a but wrapped up in my emotional journey I've forgotten to ask about his. I always say sorry every month when af shows but I've said to him I don't want him telling people. Even though I've told my mum and a few gfs (because they kept badgering me). But I guess hubby's need an outlet too. So we had a chat about that and he said he would if he felt he needed to. 

I agree with kendra- struggles will make you and dh closer. And like kendra said, we have to stay positive that it will happen. Try to enjoy spending quality time with dh and think about some qs to take with you to the appointment next month. Huge hug.


----------



## mk8

Hi girls

How are you all doing?

I'm currently in waiting mode for my tests results - don't you hate that? Had a saline ultrasound so awaiting news of that. I did the Amh test privately. Not great. 15.11 pmol/l. Need to book an appt with the consultant. Basically it's low fertility- right on the border of satisfactory and low according to google.


----------



## Chatnoir

Hey mk,
Did they not give u ur ultrasound results there and then? 
What does the amh test involve? X


----------



## mk8

Hi Chat, 

They kinda talked through the scan but they rushed the end of it as the doc couldn't work the machine (how to take pics!). He took some 3d ones that he wanted to review later so I'd be interested about that as my previous transvaginal scan on the Nhs said everything was ok but my hsg said I had a slightly irregular cavity. The 3d saline transvaginal scan gives a better picture. 

The Amh is a blood test that checks ovarian reserve (not sure if it relates to nos and quality or just number of eggs). It's meant to be better than fsh (which for me was ok). You might want to consider this- around £90.


----------



## Chatnoir

Oh might mention it when I go back in august. Hope your results all come back ok mk x
I just had to ring the police on my way home from work cos a women drove past me with a baby on her lap!!! Couldn't believe it!


----------



## mk8

Thanks chat. 

My goodness re the mum with a baby in her lap. I know I should but at times like these I wonder how it's fair that these women have little ones. Our time will come!


----------



## raelynn

Oh my gosh! Crazy mothers!

MK - Glad things went well with the saline scan. How was it for you compared to the HSG? Mine was so much easier! I think maybe they used a smaller catheter but I was just a tiny bit crampy after that where my HSG I was more crampy and for longer. Hoping you get good results back!

Chat - August will be here so soon! I know because I'm counting down to our vacation at the end of July :) Hope you get some answers there.

And for me...not sure if you'll be able to see it on here but I think I just got amazing news today! I'll know for sure Friday when I go in for my blood test.
 



Attached Files:







P1030876.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 8









P1030873.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mk8

Arghhhhh Yes!!!!! Well done Rae!!!!!!! So happy for you!


----------



## raelynn

Thanks! I'm cautiously excited now since my beta on Friday will be the for sure test. Very very happy though since only 2 eggs fertilized and we put both embryos back in...no backup frozen embryos for us and we're not sure if they used all of the frozen sperm we had. So if this round of IVF failed we don't know where that would lead us. Just hoping to see some darker lines tomorrow.


----------



## mk8

Positive thinking! Now rest up mama to be!!!!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

OMG RAE!!! :yipee: Soooo incredibly happy for you, I just cried when I saw your post!!!


----------



## raelynn

Thanks, Lisa! It still hasn't quite sunk in. We picked up a digital for tomorrow and then my beta is Friday so I'll know for sure then. Its kind of surreal right now. Can't believe I could actually be pregnant!


----------



## kasigirl

Yay! So excited for you Rae!


----------



## Chatnoir

Oh wow Rae that is brilliant news!!!!! So happy for you!!!!!!
Xxx


----------



## Lisa92881

So surreal isnt it?! I still feel like that a lot of the time! :) Did you take another one today??


----------



## raelynn

It is. I guess with TTC so long you just get into the mindset that it isn't happening so it is kind of expected. Then when you finally get the good news its like wait...what? I'm still worried (I'm sure that never goes away) since they'll be testing me for beta progression so hopefully I get a good initial beta tomorrow and it keeps going up. Here are my tests from this morning and afternoon.
 



Attached Files:







P1030878.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Lisa92881

Nice!! Gotta love seeing that on a digi! So happy for you. Was your hubby home when you took the test? What'd you do, how'd you tell him?

I was a bit nervous too in the beginning, but at the same time I've felt very peaceful sice getting my BFP like this baby is meant to be and everything is goin to be fine. I hope you're feeling the same. :)


----------



## raelynn

Hubby works from home so he sleeps later then me. He goes and hunts down my tests while I'm at work :) So, he found out once he got up. He's happy but even more cautiously optimistic than I am. He wants to wait for the beta to be absolutely sure. It's the oddest thing. I thought I'd feel different or something but I feel absolutely normal other than some slight cramping when I twist or bend.


----------



## Lisa92881

You didn't wake him up?! Omg I woke my hubby out of a dead sleep at 6am on a Saturday shoving my pee stick in his face! :haha:

I didn't feel much different either. I thought there'd be some big tell tale sign, but not so much. :)


----------



## raelynn

LOL! :rofl: Lisa! That's hilarious! Hubby just texted me at work asking where my test was so he could investigate himself.


----------



## KendraNoell

Honestly I felt pretty normal in early pregnancy as well. I actually thought my period was coming as usual because the cramping and everything that I got a few days before felt the same as always. One of the only physical telltale signs I had was the day that the egg must have implanted, I was really feverish and told my husband, "either I'm getting sick or I'm pregnant". Other than that I was totally and completely normal-feeling.

So happy for you Rae! Keep the positive vibes coming!


----------



## raelynn

Extremely low beta today - only 14.8 very very worried now


----------



## KendraNoell

how many dpo are you?


----------



## mk8

Stay hopeful Rae- rest up and try (know its hard) to enjoy the weekend chilling with hubby. Brunch, chill in coffee shops (minus the coffee) watch a funny movie. Praying for you honey.


----------



## raelynn

KendraNoell said:


> how many dpo are you?

I was 14dpo on beta day - 11 days passed 3 day transfer.


----------



## KendraNoell

maybe this chart will make you feel better check it out

https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single


----------



## KendraNoell

Ok so I found this:

Normal hCG levels vary widely between different women and in different pregnancies for the same woman. Be very careful when trying to 'interpret the numbers'. During the first 12 weeks of pregnancy, the level itself is NOT as important, as is, how much it is rising every few days. 

Some normal pregnancies will have quite low hCG levels and still progress, ending in the birth of a healthy baby. The best way to confirm if a pregnancy is progressing is to repeat with a blood test in 2 to 3 days time, and perhaps again 2 to 3 days after that. This is aimed at seeing if the hCG level is rising adequately.

and a thread for ppl with low betas https://community.babycenter.com/post/a27708761/hcg_15_dpo_only_18.4


----------



## KendraNoell

if you implanted later you could just be off to a slower start. it just needs to rise now!!!


----------



## raelynn

Thanks so much Kendra! I'm feeling a bit more hopeful today but trying not to get my hopes up in case it is bad news on the beta tomorrow. But, I've been testing every morning and the test are still getting gradually darker so I'm hoping that is a good sign. At least it hasn't gone negative but tomorrow we'll know if it doubled or not.


----------



## Chatnoir

Fingers crossed for you Rae!!! Blenty of baby dust being sent ur way!!


----------



## raelynn

Beta today was 27.2 - still low and didn't quite double so things are still pretty rocky. I go back in Thursday for the next beta. We shall see...


----------



## KendraNoell

I think its 48-72 hours that it can double, so you're right there... keep up the positive vibes


----------



## mk8

Hi Rae- Hope you're ok hun. 

How are the rest of you lovely mums and mums to be?

I had my fs appt yest and doc said we are unexplained, though the low ish Amh may be the cause. He's suggested medicated iui as our next step!


----------



## Chatnoir

He's not gonna try clomid?
How long is the waiting list where u are? X


----------



## mk8

Hi chat. I did clomid for 6 months via my gp low dose 50mg and didn't work. 

I don't get and fertility treatment on the Nhs so iui is private. The fs I saw was private. I did the Nhs tests in apr-jun (fsh, prog, hsg, transvaginal scan) but the follow up is Kate aug! So went pvt as Nhs can't find anything for me. They can do self funded ivf via the private place I'm going to- slightly cheaper overall but I still pay and I will do half the treatment at my local hosp and half at the private clinic. This cuts costs a little but hugely inconvenient for me as I work far from home.


----------



## Lisa92881

Rae - Thinking of you. Hope your levels are nice and high today!

Mk - Awesome!! Sounds like a good plan I'm glad things are moving forward for you. When will you get started?

Hey chat! How's things?


----------



## Chatnoir

Oh ok. So when will u start the meds for iui? 
It's just us two left now!
Nothing going on with me, we were told not to try this month because of the hsg, so just waiting for my next cycle and my appointment in August! 
Been nice not having to try though, felt more relax then I have in a long time!


----------



## mk8

Hey girls

Lisa- feeling ok about it all. Excited that this could work, worried it might not. The docs off on holiday early August and he told me to wait till after the Olympics as getting to/from the clinic will be a pain and stressful. I agree with that- minimal stress is key! I'm due af this week. So one cycle off then on to iui! 

In terms of processes etc chat (we will join our pals with bfps soon!):
- need to book appt with nurse so they can tell me how to inject drugs etc
- get treatment plan from doc 
- call in day 1 of af
- go for scan on day 2 and pick up meds) 
- start injecting gonal f at some point (don't know when) 
- go for regular scans and blood tests
- take ovitrelle shot to induce o
- dh to go and give sample which is then washed and two hrs later- I go for the insemination. Then we wait!! 

I saw the doc yesterday and emailed him this morning asking when he's back and if I can start end aug (when cycle day 1 will be). He needs to be around to give me my treatment plan. Cost is high! £850 for insemination and scans. £250-£500 for meds! 

Doc recommended three cycles in total. So if that doesn't work, I guess it's ivf. 

Chat- have u seen all your results despite not speaking with the fs yet? Have you considered doing a private Amh test?

Rae- how are ya?


----------



## raelynn

Not doing so well today. We got the news this afternoon that my HCG levels are back in the teens so I'm miscarrying. Heartbroken


----------



## Chatnoir

Just need to get my blood results and chlymidia test...... I don't think I will need an amh test. I know I ovulate ok and I have pretty regular cycles and I'm 27 so no need to think my reserves Would be low.
In 2010 I had a cone biopsy under general anesthetic, and I can't help feeling it has had an affect on my fertility. I have to have special smear tests every 6 months, and every time the nurse cannot get the speculum up as far as it should go if you know what I mean. So I'm thinking I could have scare tissue covering my cervix making it harder for hubby's swimmers to get where they need to go! 
It's something I will mention when I see the FS in August anyway 

Hope u have had some good news today Rae!

And mk so pleased u are also on route for your iui 

Lisa how's bump coming along? Xx


----------



## mk8

Oh Rae, I'm so sorry. Take some time out to grieve. I can't imagine what you're going through right now but try to look after yourself. Spend time with mr Rae and pls stay hopeful that you will hold a healthy baby in your arms soon. Sending you lots of virtual hugs. Stay strong.


----------



## mk8

Hi chat- so u haven't seen any of your blood results?


----------



## Chatnoir

Oh Rae I'm so sorry! Sending you lots of love hun. Xxxxx

I've had some bloods but not all. Not sure what ones I'm waiting for.... Day 10 ones I think?


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh Rae I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## mk8

Chat- what bloods are done on day 10?

Rae- thinking of you.


----------



## KendraNoell

omg rae... words can't express... I am so so sorry... please don't give up though, I know it sounds cliche but things happen for a reason and I know you tried so hard for this little miracle... hopefully now that your body recognizes the pregnancy maybe next time it will stick... *hugs*


----------



## Chatnoir

Hey ladies, 
How are you all getting on? No ones updated for a while?

Hope your ok Rae? Xx

Had my results today and we are in unexplained category :( I have been proscribed 4 months of clomid to see if that works. 

Hope you are all ok ladies xx


----------



## mk8

Hello ladies

Chat- how are you? Recall you have your appt early aug to discuss results- when us it? Do u have qs planned?

Rae- if you're checking in, how are you? No words can make you feel better I'm sure but thinking of you and mr Rae. Stay string and hopeful in your TTC journey. 

Kendra- how are you and the little guy doing? 

Lisa- you doing ok? 

I've just finished acupuncture. If this cycle doesn't work, I'm looking to do iui at the end of the month! Bit apprehensive. I was ok with this but mug mums worried about me and suggested I try naturally for a year (making it 31 months!). Reason being they haven't actually found anything wrong, except for low Amh given my age. not keen to wait as my ovarian reserve is on the lower end (as per Amh result).


----------



## Chatnoir

Hey mk,
Think we must have cross posts.
Glad u are ok, fingers crossed for this month for you!


----------



## raelynn

Doing ok, not great, not terrible. Its a day by day thing. The cruise was a great break for us and gave hubby and me some just us time. Unfortunately I was still bleeding from the miscarriage through the beginning of it but the end was great. 

We've also made the decision to move on to donor sperm. It makes me sad when I think we almost had our biological child but we just can't afford having to pay for another operation for hubby for just a chance to find more sperm and IVF/ICSI on top of that. We crunched the numbers and we could stretch ourselves for one more round but then that would be it. And if it didn't work we'd have to stop TTC for a while...maybe a year or more and I don't think either of us can handle it. Plus, the sperm quality isn't great when coming from an operation and we're worried that may lead to another early miscarriage (we have no idea what caused this one other than there was something wrong with the embryo since is was so early on). There is no way I want to go through this again so we decided to move to other options.

I've been completely procrastinating since I'm supposed to make an appointment with our fertility specialist to go over the new plan and also a therapist since that is required for using donor sperm, eggs, or embryos. I haven't done anything so far just because I can't really get excited to be having to go through another round of treatment. And, I'm terrified it might all end badly again. Not sure I can take that. On the positive side, we found a donor that seems so similar to hubby that we both immediately knew that was the one. So, hopefully things will work out.

Sorry to write a book...


----------



## mk8

Hi Rae - I am glad you had a good holiday with hubby. Also pleased for you that you both have a plan of action. Look after yourself and make sure you are 100% healthwise and then bring on the spermies. Well done to you both for making this strong decision. I have no doubt that you will be wonderful parents- it WILL happen Rae. Stay faithful. 

Cupcake- not sure how I missed your post. Sorry about that. Sorry to hear that you are in the unexplained category too. It's a pain in the butt! Were any of your results borderline? Like progesterone etc? Are your clomid cycles being monitored? Best of luck with that.


----------



## Chatnoir

Rae- you are being so strong hun you just have to keep being positive,which we all know is hard. Glad you have come to decision on your next step, but take you time Hun. Give yourself time to heal physically and mentally. Lts of love to you hun xx

Mk- nope not being monitored, apparently our nhs trust doesn't cover monitoring. I have to have a blood test on day 20 I think to check that I o'd, but that's just in the first month. Im excited to get started on it but also apprehensive.
I didn't see any of my results, he just said they were all fine. So role on September! 

X


----------



## Chatnoir

How's everyone getting on? I'm in to my tww at the mo, next month onto clomid! 

X


----------



## mk8

Here's hoping u don't need it chat! 

I'm ok. Just rolling with the punches


----------



## raelynn

Same here...appointment on Monday to meet with our RE about donor IUI. Just ready to get moving again.


----------



## Chatnoir

One thing I will say about ttc. It has def made me a more patient person! All this waiting we have to is ridiculous!

Keep us posted on how u get on Rae xx


----------



## raelynn

Well after about a year, I'm pretty much back where I started. I'll be going on 50mg of clomid CD5-9 to try and help me ovulate. Then we'll start monitoring with blood and ultrasound starting on CD12 until I get 1-3 large follicles and an LH surge and then in for IUI. We picked our donor already so now we're pretty much just waiting for AF to start off the cycle and we have to meet with a social worker later this month as well since we're using donor. Hopefully this new plan works.


----------



## Chatnoir

Good luck Rae, hope so much that it works for you this time! How are you feeling about it all?

Still in my tww, Felt like the longest one ever this month.


----------



## mk8

Good luck Rae!

Hang in there chat!

As for me, time has flown by this cycle. I was due to start iui next week but our screening tests haven't all been completed. Our private fs requested various blood tests to be done for dh and I. He wrote us a letter to take to my gp. Gp requested them and I picked up the results last fri. Issue is he didn't request all of them! Also, hubby is suspected to be a thalassaemia carrier (genetic thing) so I should get tested too (if we are both carriers there's a chance that our baby could have v serious health issues. Bit won't stop our decision to TTC but something we should know so when I get my bfp, we can do the tests). Earlier going back to the gp today. Assuming doc refers dh and I for the tests he missed out and we go for the tests tomO, I'm not sure if the results will be back by the end of the week ie in time for us to start iui. We could wait n see but dh and I have decided its a bit stressful to wait until the last minute to see if we do fertility treatment. This coupled with the fact that we haven't been exercising, eating that well etc makes us feel like we aren't in top condition to do iui just yet. My acupuncturist also suggested waiting three months because my system is weak (I guess she would say that though!) and my mum randomly said "wait a bit". Also, we have our nhs fs appt next weds so it would be good to get a second opinion then as we havent spoken to an nhs doc about our test results- the wait has been crazily long: 2.5 months!! We have decided to go for it next month instead (unless I get my long awaited bfp this cycle of course!)


----------



## Lisa92881

Chat - Hope the rest of your TWW passes quickly, and with a BFP at the end!

Rae - I hope that this plan is the lucky one for you guys. You have been through so much!! Hope AF comes soon so you can get started. 

Mk - Oh jeez!! Dr's drive me nuts!! Hope everything gets ordered and sorted out. I think waiting a month sounds like a good plan, it's not worth rushing and stressing yourself out over it. Make sure you are physically and mentally ready, then go for it. :)


----------



## mk8

Def not ready for it. Rushed to docs today (left work early) to request additional tests. Turns out they don't offer them on Nhs and they were numpties and missed out one last week. I don't know what came over me but I broke down in tears. I felt so embarrassed and that's not like me at all. I have never felt so let down by the system. The one that got me was thalassaemia - a trait dh has. It doesnt affect him but if I have it, the baby has a 25% chance if being severely ill. It doesn't stop us from trying even if that is the case but the iui clinic want to know and we ought to know to be prepared too. They said my basic test said no thalassaemia yet the private doc said its hard to detect that way and suggests a more rigorous test. I asked the gp about this and they admitted it but said it wasnt "something they offer", so based on cost, they can't be bothered to check this blood test. I was so frustrated. I cried and felt so silly. The cost of doing the tests needed to proceed to iui would be around £500! Then I have iui cost on top! When other areas in England offer free ivf for two cycles! I just felt wronged in so many ways. The doc called the head gp who is my usual doc and he agreed to do the thalassaemia one.


----------



## raelynn

mk - I know where you're coming from with cost frustrations. That is why we've moved to donor IUI because the cost of another TESE for hubby and then IVF + ICSI is just too much. The testing sucks! Our whole first month with the RE was nothing but blood tests! Hopefully you get something figured out soon.

Chat - We're feeling ok about the new plan. It is obviously not our first or even second choice but it is where we're at right now. Just hoping we have better luck with this path. 

Good luck to both of you!

Lisa - I saw your latest bump picture and you're looking great! Can't believe you're so close now!


----------



## Chatnoir

Mk- that is very frustrating! Cannot believe the nhs won't cover the cost of the test. Surely it's in their best interest! But no matter what you WILL get through all this!!! It is one more hurdle, one more flamming hope to jump through, you are hopefully on the home straight now! Stay positive and keep telling yourself you WILL get your bfp!!!

Rae- I really hope the iui with donor swimmers is successful for you. You have been so brave and strong so far. I understand it wouldnt be your first choice, but I guess none of us would choose our ttc journeys. But I do believe all things happen for a reason and for whatever reason it is just not our time .....yet! 

Lisa- how is bump doing? Have you got everything ready?


----------



## mk8

Hi ladies- how are you all doing? 

Af arrived. Oh well. Trying to eat better, sleep well, exercise and destress this cycle.


----------



## raelynn

Took my last BCP last night so just waiting on AF in the next couple days and I'll have to go in on CD3 for baseline blood and ultrasound. We also meet with the social worker next week.

Sorry AF came again. What is the plan for you now MK?


----------



## mk8

Hi Rae - good luck! Keep us posted. 

Well Im not doing iui this cycle as I need to complete some more tests and it all felt too rushed. Iui next cycle with meds is my plan.


----------



## Chatnoir

Hey mk af arrived for me too! Start my clomid tomorrow, hope it works! 
I watched the great sperm race yesterday aswell, goin it really helpful and informative. Think hubby and I will go at the next couple of cycles with renewed hope and energy. 

Fingers crossed for us all!!
X


----------



## mk8

Chat- we are still synchronised! Good luck with clomid. What dose and monitored?


----------



## Chatnoir

50mg unmonitored, but need to have one blood test the first month to insure I o'd x


----------



## raelynn

Well ladies, I should be not far behind you. I took my last BCP (to control my cycle) Saturday so AF should be here any day now. I'm supposed to start 50mg of clomid CD5-9 to encourage my body to ovulate normally for IUI. Been dealing with the sperm bank tonight and its just not fun. I feel so lost and confused trying to place an order.


----------



## Chatnoir

Oh hun! Maybe you need to take a step back from it for a day. Do something non ttc to take your mind off things, I know it's easier said then done but it will help you refocus your energies. 
Wouldn't be great if the last three of us all got our BFP's at the same time! I will start my clomid today, gonna take it when I get home from work, in quite a hormonal person normally so worried about what side affects I will have. 
Will clomid regulate my cycle? I'm usually about 30ish days but would love to get back to 28 days!


----------



## raelynn

AF started yesterday and I'm going in tomorrow morning for baseline blood/ultrasound. I start clomid on Sunday. Hoping this works but trying not to get too excited since RE said we only have a 15% chance each dIUI cycle


----------



## Chatnoir

Excellent hun! 
Fingers all crossed for you! Try to stay positive! Sending hugs xx


----------



## Chatnoir

Finished my first lot of clomid at the weekend, due to o this weekend! Been getting alot of hot flushes but that seems to be the only side effect. 
Had my two little nieces stay this weekend, made me so upset when they had to go home. They were hard work but made me want our own so much more!!


----------



## raelynn

Chat - Glad things are moving along for you!

Mk - How are things with you?

I'm halfway through my clomid round now. Thursday will be my last day. We had our meeting with the therapist (for donor sperm counseling) tonight and all went well. I go back in on Sunday for blood/ultrasound to see where my follicles are at. We also picked up my trigger shot from the pharmacy tonight. Insurance isn't covering it and it is a pricey little needle. Trigger shot for IUI is a sub-q tummy shot instead of the intramuscular butt shot for IVF. Thank goodness! I'm a pro at the sub-q shots now but the intramuscular one freaked me out!!! I didn't feel it at all when my sis gave it to me but I was terrified by its size. So glad I get to skip that whole ordeal.


----------



## Lisa92881

Chat - Good luck with the Clomid! I had hot flashes too, they were crazy! I'd be at work sweating and no one else was...took me a few days to realize why!! :dohh:

Rae - Glad the counseling went well. And that's great that the shot isn't as bad this time around!

Lots of :dust: for you girls!!!!!!


----------



## Chatnoir

Hey Rae how you getting on with the clomid?


----------



## raelynn

Clomid was fine. I had absolutely no side effects which I'm not really surprised with since my body has been on some type of hormone meds for months now. I went in yesterday (CD12) for blood and ultrasound and doctor said there is nothing going on yet so I go back wednesday. I know CD 12 is early still but now I'm worried clomid didn't work and we'll have to start over again.

How have you been Chat?


----------



## Lisa92881

raelynn said:


> Clomid was fine. I had absolutely no side effects which I'm not really surprised with since my body has been on some type of hormone meds for months now. I went in yesterday (CD12) for blood and ultrasound and doctor said there is nothing going on yet so I go back wednesday. I know CD 12 is early still but now I'm worried clomid didn't work and we'll have to start over again.
> 
> How have you been Chat?

Hang in there, I still didn't ov til cd 24/22 on my Clomid cycles. :)


----------



## raelynn

Thanks, Lisa! I keep trying to tell myself to stop worrying but it is really weird for me being on this wait and see how things go process since IVF was very controlled and regimented. I guess I need to just calm down and try to take it easy.

Not much longer until your little one is here!


----------



## Lisa92881

I'm sure it must feel strange havig a somewhat relaxed cycle! I hope you see more follies growing at your next appt.


----------



## Chatnoir

Don't give up hope yet rae! You still have time :)

I o'd over the weekend, on day 14 which is a first for me so clomid must be doin something right. So I am now in my tww, think hubby is more anxious then I am!! Think he will be really gutted if this doesn't work.

It's our two year wedding anniversary today, so here's hoping we get a late present from the stork! :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Ohhh happy anniversary!!! Our 2 yr anniv is 2 weeks before my due date, so I'm hoping our little guy makes an appearance that day, it would be so fun! :) Hooray for a nice early ov! Hope the tww passes quickly with a BFP at the end!


----------



## raelynn

Happy anniversary! We're coming up on our 3rd in Nov. Maybe we'll have some good news by then.

Had my latest bloodwork and ultrasound today. I have a 16mm follicle on the left side so I'll be going in daily now. Seems like clomid may have worked. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## Lisa92881

Nice!! Hooray for Clomid!! It really is a miracle drug. Keep us posted. :hugs:


----------



## raelynn

E2 level was 401 today which is good because they weren't sure if I was growing a cyst or an egg. As long as my estradiol keeps going up we should be there soon. I go in again tomorrow for more poking and prodding.


----------



## Chatnoir

Seems we are all in roughly same state of play! 

Been having af like cramps today. Only cd 18 so worried clomid has messed up my cycle of something! 

Mk- how u doing not had an update for a while?


----------



## raelynn

I've been a bit crampy too but more ovulation type cramps which makes since because I have an 18mm follicle growing. Waiting on blood results today to find out if I trigger tonight or go for more monitoring.


----------



## raelynn

LH today was 42.5, whoa! Big surge considering I was just at 13.5 yesterday. So I don't have to do the trigger shot at all. Thank you clomid. IUI is tomorrow so hopefully all goes well. Trying to stay realistic and know it has a good chance of not working the first time.

The weekend doctor had a really hard time getting a good measurement of my follicle today and had to push on my lower abdomen on the outside while fishing around with the ultrasound probe on the inside - ouch! I'm still a bit sore from that endeavor but we got a measurement of 21mm.


----------



## mk8

Hey girls, sorry I've been absent on the forums but I've been taking time out and trying to Chillax. 

So sounds like you ladies are having luck with clomid so far- here's hoping that those swimmers meet those top notch eggs of yours! 

I'm on a natural cycle this month before starting iui next cycle. I'm halfway through the tww and oddly my temps have fallen dramatically yesterday and today. Not sure what's going on- perhaps af is going to come early?

Anyway, positive thoughts for us all girls. 

Hi Lisa!


----------



## Chatnoir

Hey ladies,
Feeling confused today! I'm on cd 26 and yesterday I had some spotting but it was black!! It stopped but has started up again this morning, plus getting slight af cramps! Do u know if clomid can shorten your lp? Tried to google it but couldnt find anything!
Getting worried :(


----------



## Lisa92881

It won't necessarily shorten your LP, but it could make you ovulate earlier, which would result in a shorter cycle. Do you know when you ovulated? Don't give up hope yet though, I had AF type cramps, but obviously she never came! And if your spotting was black that means it was old blood, hopefully from implantation! :)


----------



## Chatnoir

I got a peak on my cbfm in day 14 and 15 so haven't o'd early. Seems to have eased off now so hopefully that will be the end of it! X


----------



## raelynn

I agree with Lisa. When I was pregnant after IVF I had cramps off and on throughout the 2ww. How far into the 2ww are you chat? When do you think you'll test?

My beta is scheduled for the 24th but I'll probably start testing a couple days before that. This week has been going by pretty quickly so the wait isn't nearly as bad as last time. Also, not getting my hopes up just in case. It is typical for it to take a couple IUIs before it works so I guess we'll see.

MK - Good luck with your natural cycle!


----------



## mk8

Good luck ladies!!!!!!

My temp dropped today so I think the witch is flying in. Bring on iui!


----------



## Chatnoir

I'm cd 27 today and the spotting is now red so pretty sure I am out. Really not sure I can take this shit anymore


----------



## mk8

I'm sorry chat. I know it's tough, but never ever lose the faith. Just because cycle one of clomid didn't get u your bfp doesn't mean that the next won't. How many cycles have you been given?


----------



## Chatnoir

I've got a four month prescription just to see if it works, got a check up with FS on the 6th December. I'm gonna guess that he will just give me another two months on higher dose. But what is the point I ovulate on my own!


----------



## mk8

Yeah I understand your frustrations chat. My doc gave me 6 months worth before. My pvt fs said that the Nhs love dishing out clomid. It obviously didn't work for me but it does for some people, even in the unexplained cat. You could be one of them! 

I've also read it can help with minor ovulatory issues such as luteal phase defects. Do u know how long your lp is and what your day 21 prigesterone was? 

For me, I found clomid made af v light in the last three clomid cycles. So perhaps any fertilised egg had no chance of implanting. My fs doesn't seem to like clomid. But lots do and lots have gotten their bfps.

Why are you not being monitored by the way?


----------



## Chatnoir

I had a blood test on Tuesday, gotta call for the results today but haven't been able to get an answer so far.
Our nhs trust doesn't cover monitoring or iui so we would go straight to ivf....once we have been trying for 3 years!


----------



## mk8

I see I see. Would you be able to go private for iui Hun?


----------



## raelynn

Chat - I'm so sorry you're going through these frustrations. I'm with mk though with exploring your options for IUI. Having gone through both now, IVF is a much more invasive process and seems like a jump before having any monitoring or IUI attempts. Monitoring all on its own could tell you exactly what is going on in your cycle and may shed some light on any issues there. Plus, 3 years is a long time to wait! I didn't want to wait that long for us to build back up our funds so that is why we're trying donor IUI now. Has your husband been tested as well?


----------



## Chatnoir

Yep he's been tested both of us all are all fine. We may pay for private iui but we are having legal issues with our flat at the mo and the cost of that could run into the tens of thousands so not sure we will be able to. 
I know I am just being negative and in a few days I will get over it but just so tired of this roller coaster! 
You ladies are a god send though, don't know what I would do without you x


----------



## Chatnoir

Just phoned for my progesterone results and they are 52.3..... So I did o this month.


----------



## kasigirl

Hi ladies! Chat I get my bfp on month four of femara wnich is another drug like clomid, I also ovulated every month but it improved my luteal phase. Dont give up!


----------



## mk8

Hi kasi! Oh I live your profile pic! You give us hope! You both look so well:). Did you get monitored on femara at all? 

Cupcake- your prog is amazing! What was it per clomid? Ie during a natural cycle? Good luck Hun. 

I'm spotting today. Boo


----------



## Chatnoir

I'm not sure what was before, I know I o'd on my own bit they never gave me a number.

Onto iui this month for you mk?

Af still hasn't properly kicked in, I can feel it trying to though!


----------



## mk8

Ohhhh chat... If af hasn't arrived I'm willing it to stay away for 9 months for you! I know it's a roller coaster TTC- we are always here for you. 

I'm sorry you're having legal issues with ur flat. If it is poss though and you do a second clomid cycle (which I hope won't be necessary), consider pvt monitoring. The reason being my gp put me on unmonitered clomid and when I saw the Nhs fs after they were stunned and said I should have been monitored. Only allowed 6 clomid cycles in a lifetime normally so may as well optimise them right? Good luck hun.


----------



## kasigirl

I did have an ultrasound on one cycle. My first cycle was great! Text book but didnt get my bfp. The second one my cycle was returning back to a sho rt luteal phase my 3rd cycle was only 13 days from start of my period to start of my next one. Really scared me! I took one month off, my cycle was ony two weeks again and the dr. said go back on that was the cycle I got pregnant... I was shocked to say the least!


----------



## Chatnoir

Hi ladies, 
Thanks for your support past couple of days. Really don't know what I would do without it!! I am determined to find out why we cannot get pregnant. I don't accept that we are "unexplained"!! Just because a couple of tests come back with nothing! So I've been doing research into what other tests can be done that the nhs don't cover. Have any of u had the post coital test?
Thinking of contacting a private clinic and getting it done. Not sure whether to wait to speak to FS at my next appointment in December or just call up a clinic.... As far as I can tell not many clinics offer it, but the one in my old home town does, so could give them a call.
Just wondered if any of you had experience of it??


----------



## mk8

Hi chat

I've heard of the post coital but not tried it. I figured if cm is the issue then the solution is iui and I'd rather put the money towards that instead. For some reason uk clinics don't do it really and I'm unsure why.

Tests I've done on Nhs and privately:

Transvaginal ultrasound to check uterus and ovaries 
Hsg to check tubes
Blood tests for prigesterone, fsh, lh, thyroid, prolactin, std screening 
Saline ultrasound- like transvaginal one except they put saline in your uterus so it gives a better picture for checking fibroids and polyps 
Amh blood test to check reserve 

I'm unexplained too. Though Amh was low for my age. Good luck hun.


----------



## raelynn

I've also heard of the test but didn't have it. Really not much point when we know both hubby and I have issues. Hope you get some answers Chat!

MK - When do you start IUI?

And for me, I've been completely convinced that our dIUI cycle didn't work. I've been feeling very 'not pregnant' especially after having something to compare it to now. But, I started getting some unusual cramping last night which was the first thing that has made me feel different at all so far so I gave in and tested this morning. I'm at 10dpo and that is the day I first saw the tiniest faintest hint of a line last time. Well, it is very faint but I see a line. I'm trying not to get my hopes up since I had lines last time too but my betas didn't rise well but I'm still pretty excited we might be getting lucky again!


----------



## Chatnoir

Hope you get a sticky bfp Rae x


----------



## mk8

Omg Rae! I'm praying this is a sticky bean for you, I really am. When do u see docs?


----------



## Lisa92881

Sending tons of sticky bean vibes your way!!! :hugs:


----------



## raelynn

Thanks ladies. I go in for beta #1 on Monday. Hopefully the numbers are higher to start with this time and just go up from there. Hubby refuses to even acknowledge this until we get through the betas. It hit him pretty hard last time since he was the one getting the calls as things crashed and burned. Really praying this one sticks around.


----------



## raelynn

Just checking in on everyone. How are things?
I had my first beta today. The wait was torturous, especially these last hours between my blood test this morning and the call this afternoon with the result. But we have some great results already! Beta came back at 166 today. I'm ecstatic but trying to keep control since I know from experience things are very touchy this early on. They want to see over 50 for the first beta so the nurse told me this is a nice strong positive. Compared to my result of 14 last time, this is great! I go back in on Thursday to make sure the numbers are doubling.


----------



## Lisa92881

Ohhhh Rae what amazing news!!!! So happy for you. Sounds like this bean is already starting off stronger than last time, that's a great sign!! :hugs: Will be waiting to see what your results are on Thursday!!


----------



## Chatnoir

Yay go Rae!!!!


----------



## mk8

Fantastic news Rae. :)


----------



## raelynn

Chat and MK - Any news on IUI? When are you planning to get started?

Lisa - You're so close now!! I bet you can't wait to meet your little guy!


----------



## Chatnoir

I've just finished my second lot if clomid. Meant to be bding this week but can't seem to get into trying this month. Been pretty emotional since the end if my last cycle, not sure if its all the stress an disappointment or the clomid. 
Hopefully my mood will pick up soon :)

X


----------



## Lisa92881

Hope ur feeling better soon chat. I was an emotional mess the week or 2 after Clomid. I would cry at everything! I was more emotional then since I have been since being pregnant!! Chin up, and give this cycle your best try! :)


----------



## raelynn

Chat - Hope things turn around for you and this is your lucky cycle! I couldn't really tell what my emotions were like on clomid. I've been so up and down with mood swings since being on so many fertility drugs it all just seems natural now :wacko:


----------



## Chatnoir

Hey Ladies,
How is everyone doing?

Any further news from you Rae?

Hows the IUI going MK?

x


----------



## raelynn

Things are going great here so far! Our little bean had some great beta numbers - [email protected], [email protected], and [email protected] I go in for my first ultrasound on Thursday and I can't wait to see it! We're hoping to see a heartbeat too at that point. So far I've just been really tired and really thirsty but other than that, the symptoms aren't killing me.

How is everyone else?


----------



## Chatnoir

That's fantastic news Rae! So pleased for you x

Af is due on Saturday. We hardly bd'd this month so not expected anything. So this has been the most relaxed tww ever! We have decided to do an iui in the new year. We will have to pay for it privately but I think it will be worth a go atleast.
Our local private clinic is having a seminar in November so we are going to go along to that to get more information.


----------



## mk8

Hi all! Sorry I haven't posted but my bnb acc keeps logging me out when I try to post! So frustrating! 

Thinking of you all though! 

Chat- iui in new yr sounds good but hopefully it won't be needed! Have u had a consult? 

Rae- so happy things are going well. 

As for me, I'm kinda going with the flow at the mo. reading up more on iui etc. scaring myself silly ith stories of injections- though they all say its nit that bad!


----------



## mk8

Hi all! Sorry I haven't posted but my bnb acc keeps logging me out when I try to post! So frustrating! 

Thinking of you all though! 

Chat- iui in new yr sounds good but hopefully it won't be needed! Have u had a consult? 

Rae- so happy things are going well. 

As for me, I'm kinda going with the flow at the mo. reading up more on iui etc. scaring myself silly ith stories of injections- though they all say its nit that bad!


----------



## Chatnoir

Hey mk!

I go back to see my consultant in December if no luck with clomid. We will say then that we will go for an iui. We have booked in at our local private hospital to attend a free open evening on what they do etc. 

When r u booked for iui mk?


----------



## raelynn

mk - I did injections for IVF and I HATE needles. They really aren't bad at all. They're very small needles and when I numbed with ice ahead of time I didn't even feel them. I still didn't like sticking myself but that was more of a psychological issue rather than a pain issue :)


----------



## Chatnoir

Hey ladies.
I'm cd26 and again I am spotting! Happened last month too so I know it's not ib. Not to sure what to do as clone is obviously shorting my LP. I doubt I good get an appoinment to see my fs anytime soon!


----------



## mk8

Hi chat- how long is your lp? I found clomid did nothing for my lp. It did make me o earlier the first 3 cycles by 1-2 days but after that, nothing much happened! You're not being monitored right? I would really recommend going to see a private fs - it's not cheap (I paid £100 ish, but really worthwhile. Bring all your results. My fs said Nhs love prescribing clomid, which he doesn't like as I'm ovulating on my own already. Hang in there!!!


----------



## Chatnoir

I get a peak on day 14 & 15, so that's what 11/12 day lp. I have my fs secretaries number so might try and ring her today to see if I can speak with him over the phone. Doubt he will but worth a try!


----------



## Chatnoir

Spoke to his secretary who said no to to worry to much..., but I'm not convinced!


----------



## mk8

What's your usual lp chat? Pls stay positive. I think sometimes that's all us unexplained can do. Everything appears to be working so I suppose the mind is the next big thing to fixate on!


----------



## Chatnoir

Well I was never religious about using opks but when I did I o'd around day 16 and af arrived exact two weeks later so as far as I know my lp was fine.


----------



## mk8

Your progesterone was also good and spermies were high too right? There's still a chance you're preg this cycle. But if not, would u consider seeing a pvt specialist?


----------



## mk8

Your progesterone was also good and spermies were high too right? There's still a chance you're preg this cycle. But if not, would u consider seeing a pvt specialist?


----------



## Chatnoir

Pvt?
Hubby wants us just to keep up clomid until our next fs appointment. Think I am just frustrated that things are happening and I'm being impatient!


----------



## mk8

Sorry pvt=private. 

I know how you feel about vein impatient. Oddly, I'm kinda passed that and am just hoping for the best. How many cycles clomid will you be in chat and what dose, what monitoring etc?


----------



## raelynn

Ladies, I know we all hate to hear it but there really is something to the whole 'relax' thing. After IVF, I was so laid back for this IUI cycle. I didn't count days, didn't temp, didn't use opks. I just went in to my appointments when they told me to and didn't worry about much else. I guess it paid off in the end.


----------



## mk8

Thanks Rae. When did u get your bfp? Ie what day after iui? Can you tell me more about your experience Rae?


----------



## raelynn

I was really relaxed this cycle, as I said, no tracking of any sort. We were using donor sperm and hubby and I even BDed the night before IUI and the night of IUI. It was super sweet and he was really romantic all the days around there so I'm sure that helped too. It just seemed like we were finally back to more of ourselves than our lives revolving around fertility treatment (if that makes sense). I even remember thinking that if we were going to finally make a baby, this should be the way it happened.

For the actual IUI procedure it was a total breeze. Went in, had it done, then we went out to breakfast. Took it easy the rest of the day and just hung out on the couch. I felt absolutely no symptoms the first part of the 2ww. Hubby actually asked me at 7dpIUI if I felt any different and I said I didn't feel pregnant. The night of 9dpIUI I had some weird twinges/cramps that weren't really like what I usually get for AF so I decided I'd test in the morning. I got a super super faint line, so faint that hubby said I was seeing things for 2 more days until 12dpIUI where he could finally see the line. Symptoms after that were pretty much just AF like cramping (which I still get now and then), sore boobs didn't even happen until like 14dpIUI or something like that, and feeling like I was never full - I could eat and be hungry again 30 min later. 
Hope this helps!!

On a side note - we saw the baby and its heartbeat for the first time on Thursday. Everything is looking great. I'm over the moon happy that things are finally going well. I go back in for 8 week scan Monday 10/22 then the fertility clinic will release me to my obgyn again.


----------



## KendraNoell

I have to agree with the relaxed thing. The month I got pregnant was one of the few where I said, you know, what happens happens. No matter how many things I "try" in order to conceive, if its not meant to be, its not meant to be.


----------



## Lisa92881

So glad you got to see the HB Rae and everything is going well!! :hugs:

I respectfully disagree with the relaxed thing. :haha: That wasn't the case for us. It seems to be true for sooo many people though!


----------



## raelynn

How is everyone doing??


----------



## Chatnoir

Pretty much the same over here. On to month 3 of clomid, I have changed my diet in past three weeks so hoping that will help! And I am starting reflexology in Saturday. Have no idea if it will have any affect but feels good to be doing something positive.
Goes ur little bean doing Rae? 
X


----------



## mk8

Hi ladies 
Quick hello only as I'm not feeling well.
Rae- hope beans ok :)
Chat- good to see you're doing stuff to be proactive and to relax. I loved reflexology!


----------



## raelynn

I've heard reflexology is good. Never tried it myself.

Little bean is doing well. Making me nauseous all the time now but I'm sure it'll all be worth it. I had my 8 week scan Monday and everything is perfect. Heard the heartbeat and the fertility clinic released me back to my obgyn. I'm going to miss my RE!


----------



## Chatnoir

Glad ur doing well Rae! :)
I've been in a bit more of a positive mood recently. Been keeping myself busy doing different things so haven't been thinking about ttc to much. Just hope I can keep it up untill my next tww!


----------



## mk8

Hi ladies

Hope everyones doing well. Been a bit ill on my end but back on the mend now.


----------



## raelynn

Getting pelted by hurricane sandy here. Crazy! Still have power so far...


----------



## mk8

Be careful rae! Where are you? Anybody else affected? Stay safe.

Lisa... You had little lisa yet?


----------



## raelynn

I saw on Lisa's journal that she had the baby a few days ago :)

I'm in Maryland and all the surrounding states are affected too. It's a giant storm!


----------



## Chatnoir

Stay safe Rae!


----------



## kasigirl

Stay safe Rae!


----------



## mk8

Hey Rae, hope you're doing ok. 

Lisa, if you're checking in, congrats! :)


----------



## raelynn

Made it through safe and sound. Now if only this morning sickness would go away too


----------



## mk8

Oh dear. Are you actually puking? When did it start Hun? Hang in there.


----------



## raelynn

Yeah puking started this week. It is miserable. For the last few weeks I've just been queasy off and on then at 9 weeks morning sickness hit me hard. I'm just so ready to start feeling normal again.


----------



## mk8

Hang in there Rae. By goodness, just 6 months till you meet the little one :). When's your next scan?


----------



## raelynn

I just started back with my OB so I'm not quite sure how they do things yet. My first appointment was very overwhelming. They did my whole typical yearly checkup and then threw a ton of info at me, prescribed me new prenatal vitamins, and gave me a bunch of papers to set appointments for blood work and genetic testing. I still haven't sorted through it all. My next appointment is in 4 weeks and I'll be meeting with an actual OB then instead of the nurse practitioner so I may get a scan then. I'll also get a scan in a couple weeks (whenever I schedule my genetic testing) since they test for down syndrome that way. The place I go to has 3 OBs and they rotate schedules so whoever is on-call when baby comes is who will deliver. Hoping it is my OB but it may not be so I have to make appointments with the others too to meet them all. I really like my OB so I'm kind of bummed but maybe the other 2 will be ok too.

Still been really sick this week. It is definitely not "morning" sickness since it is the worst for me at night. Morning isn't so bad. Just trying to get through one day at a time until it goes away.

Hope you all are doing well too! I'm starting to miss my fertility clinic since they take such good care of you there. So you're in good hands!


----------



## Chatnoir

CD26 for me and started spotting again!!! Not bothering with 4 round of clomid until I have seen my fs again!
Was staying so positive now feel like sh*t all over again :(


----------



## mk8

I'm so sorry chat. I think waiting to see fs sounds like a plan. My fs said that I really should have been monitored on clomid and I wasn't. When's your appt? 

H


----------



## Chatnoir

Not till 6/12 x


----------



## mk8

Rae, hope you're feeling better Hun.

Chat, 6 dec is just round the corner. I say party hard till then. Hang in there n good luck with the appointment.


----------



## raelynn

Today is the first break I've had from morning sickness in the last 2 weeks. Hopefully this means it is going away.

Chat - Your appointment will be here soon!

I was on clomid and found the monitoring really helped. That way we knew exactly what was going on. I still ovulated a bit late (CD 18) but we knew how things were progressing the whole time. That way you don't miss ovulation and they can also tell if clomid is stimulating you too much and growing too many follies which could turn into multiples. Wishing you both lots of luck! Hopefully the new year will bring new babies!


----------



## mk8

Hi girls, it's been so quiet here! How are you doing Rae? 13 weeks, woop! Tell us all! 

Chat, 6th is creeping up! Good luck!

I'm chilling before Xmas... Well, trying to!


----------



## raelynn

I've been doing well. Morning sickness is still a big pain in my rear though. I'd been doing pretty well this week but I ate too much tonight and it all came back up. Yuck! I'm trying to be patient until week 18 where we can finally find out if it is a boy or girl - I really want to buy stuff! :) Hopefully with the holidays coming up things will go a bit faster.

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Chatnoir

Hey ladies! 
Glad your all doing good!
We went to private hospital last Tuesday for a fertility open evening And it was quite informative. My mum has given us enough money to do two iui's which we will do January. And then of that doesn't work we will have to wait till next December to be put an nhs ivf waiting list so it's nice to finally have a plan.

Mk when are doing ur iui's? X


----------



## mk8

Hey girls

Sorry you're feeling sick still Rae. Hopefully it will subside as you're entering the second tri. Are you showing yet? Bet you can't wait to buy stuff :) are you researching prams and cribs too? 

Chat, so great your mum is paying for the first two iuis. Also v pleased to hear that you had an informative session at the open evening. Presumably you still need to go for a one to one consultation to decide what type of iui you go for? I found mine very useful indeed. My fs suggested stimulated iui with low dose gonal f to make sure the eggs were nice n ripe! Followed by a trigger shot when its ready. Scans to accompany the cycle. Back to back iui was suggested (and natural bd as well!). After iui progesterone supositories to help the lining. Then we pray! Heheh. How much will it cost you? Ours us about £1500 all in per session.


----------



## Chatnoir

Think ours will be about £1000 but depends on what drugs they want me to take. The FS I would see at the private hospital will be the same fs I see on the nhs. So I will have my one to one with him on Thursday. Now the decision has been made I don't feel as in a rush and just wanna enjoy Xmas as best I can. 
Also I think the clomid has screwed my cycle as I'm not due on till next Saturday but I'm already spotting and cramping :(


----------



## mk8

Erm... Not trying to get your hopes up chat but do you think it could be implantation??


----------



## Chatnoir

Nah it's the same colour and consistency as the spotting I've had the past two months on day 26. And it's been going for about three days now xxx


----------



## Chatnoir

We might have to hold off on the iui's! We have to sort some legal issues with our flat and it's gonna cost £20,000!!! Just had to take out a loan for it, which means we won't be able move like we hoped. Or atleast we will sell our flat to pay off the loan but we will have to move in my parents while we save another deposit! So not exactly practical to add a baby to the mix! Gutted is not the word :(


----------



## mk8

Oh chat im so sorry. It sucks when ttc plans are affected due to finances. I know its not ideal but you can stay where you are and ttc. I live in a flat on the first floor. Mot ideal with a pushchair but we just cant afford to move right anytime soon so have decided to go ahead and not wait. People on less money have a family so we figured lets go for it if thats what we really want. 

I hope the legal issues get sorted soon as stress is the last thing u guys need. Whats the issue exactly? Hang in there hun.


----------



## Chatnoir

We have a leasehold flat and we have to extend the lease to be able to sell it. 
We have a second bedroom but we would financial in a bad way if we had a baby now and we would be stuck in our flat for the forseeable future and we are bursting at the seems as it is! 
I want a baby so bad but don't want to be stuck in a property we don't enjoy any more for the next ten years. 
Been struggling with it all the past couple of weeks, Been trying not to cry on the teak. RBI morning. Everything just feels like a Mamouth problem with no solution.


----------



## mk8

Buy a lotto ticket! No seriously, big hug chat. Fingers crossed the lease extension gets finalised soon and you can sell the flat in the new yr. the housing mkt is quiet now just before Xmas so hopefully things will pick up next yr. the silver lining is that it's cheaper to extend the lease now whilst property prices are low. Really hope this gets sorted for you soon. 

Would it be an option to rent your flat out and you rent a hose until you get a decent offer for the flat sale? Lots of people prefer to buy but for initial cash flow reasons whilst you set up a new family, it could work? Hang in there Hun.


----------



## Chatnoir

Thanks hun! 
We did think about renting it out but by the time we have paid out to get it rentable I don't think ot would be worth it.
If we bite the bullet and move in with my parents we will save enough for a house in a year! Whereas if we stay put or rent it could take years! 
We will still be "trying" but have to hold off the iui's that's all x


----------



## mk8

I guess short term pain for long term gain. If you delay iui a year that's ok as you're both young and as the docs keep telling us "there's nothing wrong with you". So hang in there and hopefully if you relax (I know I hate it when people say that too) and stop worrying about finances too much your (and hubby's) body may relax, hormones may regulate and the body may be more welcoming to a little bean. Use this time to try naturally and "get your life back". I've found all my thoughts were about baby making and it became quite exhausting. Who knows, you may be in a position to try iui earlier than a year. Fingers crossed babe!


----------



## Chatnoir

Exactly!
I'm hoping it won't take the year but im hoping when the time is right then it will be meant to be! :)


----------



## mk8

Go for it chat! Are you still going for any fs appointments?


----------



## Chatnoir

Just have my last one on Thursday :)
When are u starting ur iui? X


----------



## mk8

Im not sure chat. Hubby and i are trying to chill and see what happens. 

Good luck with thurs. keep us posted.


----------



## Chatnoir

Good plan hun!
Will do :) xx


----------



## mk8

Oh what's up with your cycle? Did af arrive?


----------



## Chatnoir

Nope not yet, but still spotting slightly have been all week. Af due on Saturday :) x


----------



## mk8

Hi chat, hope youre doing ok. X


----------



## Chatnoir

Hey mk,
Fs was fine. It wasn't my normal dr but she said spotting with clomid is not unheard of but it's very rare. Anyway that's about as much info as I got! And now we just have an open appointment to call up this time next year to be put forward for ivf. 
But at the moment we are happy taking a break from it all while we sort our flat out. Felt a lot more relax since we decided on holding off for a whole. So we are looking forwrd to a good Xmas :)

Any news with you? X


----------



## mk8

Hi chat, so sorry I thought I replied! I'm suffering from a cold at the moment. Grr! 

Enjoy chilling Hun. Will message prop later. Time for zzzzz


----------



## Chatnoir

Happy new year girlies! 

How's everyone getting on? Xx


----------



## raelynn

Hey ladies! Just checking in. How are you doing??


----------



## lilashwee

Omg cant believe this thread is still going it started nearly 2 years ago and i was one of the first bean stalkers lol


----------



## RNmommy

Raelynn.....I haven't been on in FOREVER!!! I just saw you're pregnant??!!
CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!! I am SOOOOOOO happy for you. How far along are you?


----------



## raelynn

Going to be 27 weeks this weekend. We're going to our first labor and delivery class in the morning. I'm excited but nervous too! How have you been RN?? How is the little one?


----------



## Lisa92881

Hi RN! Hope you're doing well!


----------



## RNmommy

Hi Ladies!!

Everything is good! The little one is getting bigger everyday! She's 14 months already! I just got prescribed Clomid again today so we can try for the next one!!! YAY!!!! Now I just have to wait for my cycle to start...LOL!


----------



## mk8

Hi chat! Sorry for delayed reply but I unsubscribed by accident! You still around?


----------



## mk8

Hi everybody else!


----------



## raelynn

How are things going with you mk?


----------



## RNmommy

Hi Ladies!!!

We need to get this thread booming again!!!
I miss my ladies!


----------



## RNmommy

Am I the only one who still has the "Beanstalkers" tag???
And Rae - You're a Bumper Sticker now!!!
Remember those?


----------



## raelynn

I took mine off because my signature got too big with the pregnancy trackers. We toured the OB wing of the hospital today. Very nice. Getting down to the wire now.


----------



## RNmommy

Oh that's so exciting!!!! I am so happy for you!!!!
I wish I would have still be on the thread when you got your BFP!!!


----------



## raelynn

Thanks RN! It has definitely been a long hard journey for us but it is amazing we finally got here. We have a wonderful fertility clinic to thank. We'll be back with them when it comes time for #2


----------



## RNmommy

We are getting ready to try for number 3. 
I am doing my first round of Clomid but we will not be TTC this month. I had to take an antibiotic that is a no-no when TTC so I am still taking my Clomid and will be tracking with OPKs to make sure I O. I will have blood work on CD21 to make sure the 50mg is working this time like it did last time. 
We are aiming to actively start trying in May. So my ovaries should be in good working order by then. LOL!
When is your due date??


----------



## raelynn

My due date is June 2. 10 more weeks!

Clomid worked for me too but our biggest struggle was with hubby's azoospermia. Tough to accept we won't have our own bio child but we love this little one all the more for the struggles.


----------



## RNmommy

So what does that mean?? You used donor sperm or egg??
I missed so much!!!


----------



## raelynn

We used donor sperm. Hubby has azoospermia so he doesn't produce a normal amount of sperm (found zero in 2 different SAs). He had an operation and they found enough sperm to do IVF but I had a miscarriage and we suspect it was from using immature sperm. Hubby decided he didn't want to go through another operation that may just end in another devastating miscarriage so we moved to donor sperm.


----------



## Chatnoir

Hi ladies!
Been awhile :) how's everyone doing?

We are in NTNP phase as the mo, feel so much more relaxed about things. But a few months ago my step sister called to tell me she was pregnant. She knows about our struggles as she was going through the same thing, but she's like 10 years older then me. So anyways she said she tried this Foresight preconception test. You send them a hair sample and they test it to see what minerals and vitamins you are lacking etc. so hubby and and I thought we would give it ago (although I am quite skeptical). 
I couldn't find much about tgem on forums or anything but if you google foresight preconception you will find their web page.
We got our results back and they recommend a 4month vitamin plan which you buy from them ( they are a registered charity not a mass market organisation) thy sent a quote for the amount pills etc recommended to us and it came it at £534 for 4 months supply for both us !!!!!!!!
I was thinking no way! It could be a bunch of Mumbo jumbo but hubby and my mum said we should give it ago! Their statistics are very good, it worked for my step sister and her friend who recommended it to her so we my mum is giving us the money to give it ago. Not sure how I feel about it though, I think I'm too skeptical to think that just taking a load of vitamin pills is going to help! But anything is worth a shot especially if it means we don't have to do an iui or ivf.

So I am ordering the pills today and I will let you all know how I get on with it!

Sorry for rambling :)


----------



## RNmommy

Chat - I hope you get the same results they did!!! Praying for you! :hugs:

Rae - I'm so sorry to hear about the miscarriage. But you've got a healthy bean growing in there that is ALL yours. It may not be his sperm - but it is definitely both of yours baby!!! :hugs:


----------



## raelynn

Thanks RN. We feel the same way. How we got here gets overshadowed by our little one anyways. Had my 30 week appointment today and everything is still looking good. Unfortunately, I failed my 1 hour glucose test last week so this Friday will be wasted sitting in the lab taking the 3 hour test. Oh what fun...

Chat - Glad to hear from you! Hopefully you get great results!


----------



## Baby4u14

Omg!! It has been forever since I have been on here. like over a year..Last time I was on here I think I was either pregnant or just had my son.. How's everyone doing? Life with a one year is so much different!!


----------



## RNmommy

Hey Baby4u!

Long time!!! I just recently came back on to this site, too!!! I have to say, I miss getting on here everyday and having so much to catch up on. 

I know how that goes. Our daughter is 14 months old and keeps us busy!
How have you been???

Rae - How are you doing??


----------



## raelynn

Ugh, not so well. I found out today that I failed my glucose test so I have gestational diabetes. Now I'm second guessing everything I eat.


----------



## Baby4u14

RNmommy said:


> Hey Baby4u!
> 
> Long time!!! I just recently came back on to this site, too!!! I have to say, I miss getting on here everyday and having so much to catch up on.
> 
> I know how that goes. Our daughter is 14 months old and keeps us busy!
> How have you been???
> 
> Rae - How are you doing??

Awww I just realized my son will be 14 months in 4 days. I been okay...kind of having another scare right now and its a little nerve racking..


----------



## RNmommy

Oh Rae - I'm so sorry! Did the doc give you guidelines for what kind of diet you need to follow?? The good thing is that it should resolve itself after pregnancy. I'm sure baby will be fine. This happens to a lot of women. 
:hugs:

Baby - what do you meana nother scare?? Are you thinking you're pregnant again???


----------



## raelynn

I have an appointment with the diabetes center on Friday where I should find out more. I have PCOS with insulin resistance so I already followed a similar diet before I was pregnant. I believe they allow you more carbs in pregnancy though since they're important. Not really looking forward to having to check my blood sugar multiple times a day but I'll do what I have to.


----------



## RNmommy

I can only imagine. That is the one thing I can't stand is having my finger pricked. But like you said, you'll do what you need to do. And any of us would. Healthy mommy = healthy baby!!! :hugs:
Let us know what they tell you on Friday.
Other than that, how are you feeling?? Have you gained a lot of weight?
Does baby move a lot??


----------



## raelynn

Baby moves a ton lately. It seems like in the last week or two she's gotten a lot more mobile or maybe she's just big enough now that I feel it more. I've gained about 17 lbs so far so not too much which is good since a side effect of the diabetes can be a larger baby. Lets hope not!

I hate the finger pricks too! I didn't like giving myself the shots for IVF but they really didn't hurt, I could care less about blood draws now, but the finger pricks I've had so far hurt the most! And, my fingertips seem to take forever to heal.


----------



## RNmommy

Well.....my CD21 bloodwork on my first cycle of Clomid did not make me ovulate according to my doctor. Progesterone 8.8
She upped my dose for next cycle. I will be on 100mg of Clomid CD 3-7. 
FX it works!

I could have swore that I ovulated. Not only did I get a positive OPK all throughout CD16. Immediately after that I began with the sore nipples & light cramping. I'm hoping the Clomid at least did something this cycle to get my body in gear for next cycle. 

Here's to next month! :thumbup:


----------



## raelynn

RN - Good luck for the next cycle! Clomid made me ovulate on 50mg and I didn't even need the trigger shot we had planned on. But, since we were doing IUI I was monitored the whole time so we knew exactly what was happening and when. Hopefully bumping up the dose does the trick for you.

So I've been dealing with this gestational diabetes for just over a week now. It sucks and is really annoying to have to track everything, monitor my food and blood sugar, and eat at certain times. I think it is going to start getting better though. They let me try it out with diet and exercise for a week since my sugar is just barely over the norm but my fasting levels were consistently just a couple points over my limit no matter what I tried so I'm now on an absurdly low dose of insulin over night to help keep my fasting levels down. 

I thought I would hate being on the insulin injections but I actually don't even feel them. The finger pricks for my blood testing hurt worse. It's more in my mind than anything else. And, having my levels in the right range is making me feel much better. I was getting really frustrated with trying to get my sugar low enough for each meal but it seems my fasting levels were just throwing me off for the day.

Also found out the other day that baby is head down so hopefully she stays that way for the next few weeks.


----------



## RNmommy

That's great that you don't have to take insulin with every meal!
I feel you about the finger sticks...hate them! But it's only for a limited time! :thumbup:

Yay for baby being head down!!! My daughter flipped multiple times and ended up head down again right before we had her. Sneaky little thing!


----------



## Lisa92881

Anybody still around? Popped on for the first time in ages. Hope you're all doing well. :)


----------



## raelynn

I'm still around. How are you, Lisa? How's you little man doing?


----------



## mk8

Hi Lisa! How are you? We have a new mummy thread you might wanna join. See above.


----------



## Lisa92881

Rae - Haven't been on since you had the baby! Congratulations! What's her name, how is everything?

Things are good here! Alex is 14 months, walking all over the place and talking up a storm. Still working full-time. Busy busy busy! :)


----------



## raelynn

So happy things are going well! My daughter's name is Haylee. She's a little joy. Definitely a lot of work being a mommy! I'm working part time now so I have more time with her. I can't wait until she starts talking! All we get right now is Dada and nana and a lot of squealing


----------

